# New Witness...TRAYVON was beating Zimmerman up!



## Gareyt17 (Mar 24, 2012)

Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!


GodLikeProductions.com Video - Audio & Image Hosting | Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident


Wouldn't it be nice if we had a media AND so called "leaders" who would adopt such as stance......instead they fuel the hysterics.....


----------



## Meister (Mar 24, 2012)

I would like to see this from another source other than Godlikeproductions...


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 24, 2012)

Meister said:


> I would like to see this from another source other than Godlikeproductions...



Interviewing a guy, off camera, behind a door - credibility? Not too much.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 24, 2012)

I've seen people disparage the girlfriend because she didn't come forward right away....will those same people say the same about this "witness"?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Mar 24, 2012)

Meister said:


> I would like to see this from another source other than Godlikeproductions...



The video clip is from the local news...


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

Meister said:


> I would like to see this from another source other than Godlikeproductions...



AGREED, that is an ODD site.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Mar 24, 2012)

bodecea said:


> I've seen people disparage the girlfriend because she didn't come forward right away....will those same people say the same about this "witness"?



The interview took place the NEXT day...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Mar 24, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see this from another source other than Godlikeproductions...
> ...



The witness doesn't want to become a target, i can't say as I blame him...


----------



## Gareyt17 (Mar 24, 2012)

Meister said:


> I would like to see this from another source other than Godlikeproductions...



Hmmm...the video is from a local Florida FOX news station...


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

FOX News Orlando did the interview and has it.


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 24, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> The witness doesn't want to become a target, i can't say as I blame him...



Maybe.
But I was aboard a Navy ship, we had an accident, a lot of people died. 
Media trolled the parking lots to get ANYTHING, any DIRT they could find. One guy was interviewed with a stocking on his head.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 24, 2012)

Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
would have stopped the kid...

I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...


----------



## Gareyt17 (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> FOX News Orlando did the interview and has it.



Although I should still probably hang my head in shame for having been at Godlike!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 24, 2012)

Even if the statement is true, there is no reason to assume that the child killed was the aggressor.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

There is this one:

Witness: Martin attacked Zimmerman

And this one:

http://www.democraticunderground.com/1002465542

And this one:

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywoxo1dHDlY[/ame]

And more....


----------



## syrenn (Mar 24, 2012)

If he was the one who called 911... then he is public. If he did call 911...then there should be a tape of him saying someone was being beaten up...and a description what the beater looked like. 


doncha think?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

syrenn said:


> If he was the one who called 911... then he is public. If he did call 911...then there should be a tape of him saying someone was being beaten up...and a description what the beater looked like.
> 
> 
> doncha think?



There is.


----------



## Meister (Mar 24, 2012)

If this is true, then there are valid reasons why Zimmerman isn't behind bars while the investigation pushes forward.


----------



## syrenn (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > If he was the one who called 911... then he is public. If he did call 911...then there should be a tape of him saying someone was being beaten up...and a description what the beater looked like.
> ...




Oh i am sure there is.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

Roz man said:


> Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
> would have stopped the kid...
> 
> I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...



Zimmerman says he was walking back to his truck and was struck in the head, then pounced on.   He said he yelled for help.   Witnesses and physical evidence corroborate this to the satisfaction of several layers of investigative authority and State Attorney scrutiny.

So confident in the preponderance of evidence all parties said "_Come on down and have a look...we will even recuse ourselves from our offices while you do it"_


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Meister said:


> If this is true, then there are valid reasons why Zimmerman isn't behind bars while the investigation pushes forward.



Yup.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, here we are, all sitting back in our chairs arm-chair quarterbacking this incident.  The police have interviewed Zimmerman.  In a shooting incident, if there was a crime committed by Zimmerman, don't you think they would have arrested him by now?  If not, what would be the motivation to not arrest him?  I think it was a tragic incident but piling on isn't going to do any good.  This guy is being tried by the court of public opinion and that isn't a good thing.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here we are, all sitting back in our chairs arm-chair quarterbacking this incident.  The police have interviewed Zimmerman.  In a shooting incident, if there was a crime committed by Zimmerman, don't you think they would have arrested him by now?  If not, what would be the motivation to not arrest him?  I think it was a tragic incident but piling on isn't going to do any good.  This guy is being tried by the court of public opinion and that isn't a good thing.



And it has been racially commented on by our President for political purposes before it has its due reflection in the American process.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 24, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
> would have stopped the kid...
> 
> I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...



NEVER ever show a gun without being ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Roz man said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> ...



This is all going to end in embarrassment to the race baiters here, Al Sharpton and his lynch mob in Sanford, and the main stream media.

How many times is that racist piece of crap Al Sharpton going to get on the wrong side of a case? When will the black community see him for the destructive force he is?

Probably never. He looks like them so they will ignore all common sense and reason.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Roz man said:
> ...



No its going to end in Justice Department Civil Rights Section finding issue after the Grand Jury finds none.

Watch.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here we are, all sitting back in our chairs arm-chair quarterbacking this incident.  The police have interviewed Zimmerman.  In a shooting incident, if there was a crime committed by Zimmerman, don't you think they would have arrested him by now?  If not, what would be the motivation to not arrest him?  I think it was a tragic incident but piling on isn't going to do any good.  This guy is being tried by the court of public opinion and that isn't a good thing.



Especially if you concider that a special prosecutor and the FBI are in on the investigation and still Zimmerman is free. I'm betting, and this is only my opinion, that they are trying to figure out the best way to announce to the lynch mob that Zimmerman is completely innocent.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Roz man said:
> ...


I smell another Rose Garden Beer Summit in the near future.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Especially if you concider that a special prosecutor and the FBI are in on the investigation and still Zimmerman is free. I'm betting, and this is only my opinion, that they are trying to figure out the best way to announce to the lynch mob that Zimmerman is completely innocent.



They have advised the Administration already.  Know this.  Why he spoke in such personal racial terms all the sudden after he said he wouldn't comment.

They know their angle.

Civil Rights trial irrespective of Grand Jury Finding.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Roz man said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> ...



Look at a map of where Zimmerman called police and where the shooting took place. 

The call to the girlfriend seems to indicate Martin was nervous about being followed by this man. IF Martin hit Zimmerman, who's to say _Martin_ wasn't in fear of bodily harm and used force in self-defense?


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> 
> 
> GodLikeProductions.com Video - Audio & Image Hosting | Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident
> ...



funny, I've been arguing that Zimmerman was most likely in a fight with the young man, and I got info from the media before this idiot rant of yours that led me to the conclusion that the young man was beating Zimmerman's ass.

maybe reading and comprehension are not your string suit(s)?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> 
> 
> GodLikeProductions.com Video - Audio & Image Hosting | Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident
> ...



This isn't new, it was in the police report. There are two other witness that contradict this one.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Roz man said:
> ...



So how did he go from fleeing from him to stopping in the open to hit him, in the back of the head ?

Stopped while fleeing toward his guests house on the same street on the map.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gareyt17 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> ...



Link? Because nothing I've seen or heard contradicts this story and I've been following it before it hit the MSM. I live in Orlando which is 5 miles south of Sanford.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Roz man said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> ...




The State Attorney got the case, a few DAYS ago, turned it over to an SA from the 4th Circuit; the SA investigation has just begun. It will presented to the Grand Jury 4/10. WHAT "several layers" has the investigation gone through?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> This isn't new, it was in the police report. There are two other witness that contradict this one.



Of course nary a link.

One of the witnesses who signed a statement contradicts it cause she recanted Martin was the attacker.

Said the Police made her say it and corrected her.

Video taped interview ?

You betcha.

April 10


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gareyt17 said:
> ...



Anderson Cooper Interviews Witnesses To Trayvon Martin Shooting | Mediaite


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't new, it was in the police report. There are two other witness that contradict this one.
> ...


Here is some information about the VICTIM:

Slain teen


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> The State Attorney got the case, a few DAYS ago, turned it over to an SA from the 4th Circuit; the SA investigation has just begun. It will presented to the Grand Jury 4/10. WHAT "several layers" has the investigation gone through?



SA got it MArch 13 after field invesitgation, major crimes investigations and interviews, crime scene, autopsy forenics,  SPD administrative, SPD Chief, SPD internal counsel and probably the City Manager.


----------



## Defiant1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


 
I get the impression Zimmerman wouldn't drink the Blue Moon with sissy orange garnish.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here we are, all sitting back in our chairs arm-chair quarterbacking this incident.  The police have interviewed Zimmerman.  In a shooting incident, if there was a crime committed by Zimmerman, don't you think they would have arrested him by now?  If not, what would be the motivation to not arrest him?  I think it was a tragic incident but piling on isn't going to do any good.  This guy is being tried by the court of public opinion and that isn't a good thing.
> ...



Again... imagine that.




But he didnt hear a damn word Rev Wright said all those years


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Meister said:


> I would like to see this from another source other than Godlikeproductions...



Witness: Martin attacked Zimmerman


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

I saw this episode of CSI one time, and...


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gareyt17 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> ...



Sanford police on Thursday also challenged a WFTV-Channel 9 report, in which *Mary Cutcher said police largely ignored her even though she told them, "I know this was not self-defense. There was no punching, no hitting going on at the time, no wrestling.*"

*Police said they twice tried to interview her without success*, and the third time, she wrote a very short sworn statement for her roommate that was consistent with Zimmerman's account.

George Zimmerman's father on Trayvon Martin: My son is not racist, did not confront Trayvon Martin - South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

Witness: Martin attacked Zimmerman


A witness we haven't heard from before paints a much different picture than we've seen so far of what happened the night 17-year-old Trayvon Martin was shot and killed.

The night of that shooting, police say there was a witness who saw it all.

What Sanford Police investigators have in the folder, they put together on the killing of Trayvon Martin few know about. The file now sits in the hands of the state attorney. Now that file is just weeks away from being opened to a grand jury. It shows more now about why police believed that night that George Zimmerman shouldn't have gone to jail.

Zimmerman called 911 and told dispatchers he was following a teen. The dispatcher told Zimmerman not to. And from that moment to the shooting, details are few. But one man's testimony could be key for the police. "The guy on the bottom who had a red sweater on was yelling to me: 'help, help&#8230;and I told him to stop and I was calling 911," he said.

Trayvon Martin was in a hoodie; Zimmerman was in red.

The witness only wanted to be identified as "John," and didn't not want to be shown on camera. His statements to police were instrumental, because police backed up Zimmerman's claims, saying those screams on the 911 call are those of Zimmerman.

Read More:
Witness: Martin attacked Zimmerman
DRUDGE REPORT 2012®


----------



## alan1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
> would have stopped the kid...
> 
> I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...



Mr Zimmerman was older and heavier.  That doesn't mean he was stronger.
I've been in fights with people older and heavier than me when I was a young man and won the fight.
Your speculation and opinionated conclusion is exactly that, speculation and opinion.


----------



## Meister (Mar 24, 2012)

*merged*


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> 
> 
> GodLikeProductions.com Video - Audio & Image Hosting | Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident
> ...



They can't. It would interfere with their Race-Baiting/Class Warfare political agenda. The Liberal Press is now in full Race-Baiting euphoria mode. They absolutely love this stuff.


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 24, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> ...



The bottom line is if Zimmerman hadn't ignored orders NOT to follow the kid,non of this would have happened,Zimmerman caused all of this. He is saying he feared for his life and he was the one with the gun?? The kid should have killed him,he was more than likely fearing for himself way more than Zimmerman.

This is a good example of authoritarian assholes with a gun,local cops included.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yeah I know that story. You fail. It is a witness acount of what happened AFTER the shooting. The witness I'm talking about saw the whole thing before and during the shooting.

Sorry, it doesn not even begin to contradict that eyewitness account.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Never does not mean can't. An eyewitness says otherwise and those people were not there to see him pick his first fight.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The State Attorney got the case, a few DAYS ago, turned it over to an SA from the 4th Circuit; the SA investigation has just begun. It will presented to the Grand Jury 4/10. WHAT "several layers" has the investigation gone through?
> ...



And yet Zimmerman is still free. That tells you something doesn't it?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


No he didn't. You can't even comprehend what you read.

Dismissed.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 24, 2012)

Zimmerman had a 100 lb weight advantage
Zimmerman initiated the contact
If the ensuing fight turns against him.....

Is that self defense in using his gun?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 24, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> 
> 
> GodLikeProductions.com Video - Audio & Image Hosting | Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident
> ...



This is a little sketchy.

All it retells is what we already knew.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

chikenwing said:


> The bottom line is if Zimmerman hadn't ignored orders NOT to follow the kid,non of this would have happened,Zimmerman caused all of this. He is saying he feared for his life and he was the one with the gun?? The kid should have killed him,he was more than likely fearing for himself way more than Zimmerman.
> 
> This is a good example of authoritarian assholes with a gun,local cops included.



No that is far from the bottom line.

1. The dispatcher said "We don't need you to do that" which is far from an order to stop.
2. True that if he had not followed him, he wouldn't have had to shoot the guy, but that isn't evidence of nurder.
3. He feared for his life first then and only the did he draw his weapon.
4. I doubt he feared for his life since he was the one who attacked Zimmerman.


----------



## Liability (Mar 24, 2012)

The video clip was from the very next day.

It is (yes, of course) possible that the witness, John, was making shit up even as early as the next day.  But is that a realistic scenario?

An eyewitness who himself CALLED 9-1-1 saw the shooter on the ground crying for help; and later, after  coming down,  he discovered the OTHER guy was no the one now laying -- apparently already dead -- on the ground.  UNLESS that witness was lying, *what he saw and evidently told the responding cops sure explains why the shooter wasn't arrested*.

And even if the witness was lying, how the fuck would the cops who WEREN'T there at the time of the shooting know (immediately) that the witness was (supposedly) not telling the truth?

Given what they DID know, I am curious how they could have justified making an arrest.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Denial is how you can live with yourself, that's fine.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



1. Can I ask where this map is everyone is refering too? Is there are marked map that tells you all this?

2. It's a possiblity Trayvon didn't actually know how far the house was away, just knew what to look for when he found it.

3. People get tired of running. Trayvon shouldn't have to run for his life coming home from 7-Eleven... isn't there a Law...? Nevermind...


----------



## Sallow (Mar 24, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
> would have stopped the kid...
> 
> I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...



Brandishing a gun is always a bad idea.

He should have never chased the kid in the first place.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 24, 2012)

chikenwing said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Your point has absolutely nothing to do with my accurate rebuttal of the wild speculation/opinion Rozman made.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Liability said:


> The video clip was from the very next day.
> 
> It is (yes, of course) possible that the witness, John, was making shit up even as early as the next day.  But is that a realistic scenario?
> 
> ...



I don't believe he was lying. I believe Zimmerman picked a fight with the wrong kid and the kid probably beat the crap out of him.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Zimmerman had a 100 lb weight advantage



Completely irrelevant.



rightwinger said:


> Zimmerman initiated the contact



Not according to eyewitness accounts.



rightwinger said:


> If the ensuing fight turns against him.....
> 
> Is that self defense in using his gun?



Absolutely.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

If Zimmerman was attacked, it does change the dynamics a bit. It wouldn't exonerate him completely, but it would help to better understand what happened. His apparent 'Fucking Coons' racial slur will be a big problem for him in court. The Jury will not treat him kindly. Without the apparent racial slur, he would have likely gotten off on Self-Defense. So he'll probably still do some time.


----------



## Liability (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > The video clip was from the very next day.
> ...



I have no basis to say that the witness, "John," was lying.  And if he was just fairly and more or less accurately reporting what he personally observed, I can certainly understand why there was no arrest.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 24, 2012)

Liability said:


> The video clip was from the very next day.
> 
> It is (yes, of course) possible that the witness, John, was making shit up even as early as the next day.  But is that a realistic scenario?
> 
> ...



There was a dead kid on the ground. Given the 911 calls in which Zimmerman pursued Martin after he was told not to, at the very least, he aggravated the situation such that he was attacked. And thats if you believe Zimmerman's story.

Believe or not..Murphy have the very same right to defend himself from a hulking pursuer who was not law enforcement and very likely to do him harm.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> If Zimmerman was attacked, it does change the dynamics a bit. It wouldn't exonerate him completely, but it would help to better understand what happened. *His apparent 'Fucking Coons' racial slur will be a big problem for him in court.* The Jury will not treat him kindly. Without the apparent racial slur, he would have likely gotten off on Self-Defense. So he'll probably still do some time.



Not it won't. If the "coon" comment actually happened it only proves Zimmerman doesn't like black people not that he killed the kid.

You can't go to jail for being a racist idiot. For good reason, we live in a free country.


...on another note how stupid do you have to be to saying something like "f***ing coon" on the phone with a 9-11 dispatcher?


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> And it has been racially commented on by our President for political purposes before it has its due reflection in the American process.



Obama wants to earn ****** cred.  It's the juice of his success in a country were being white is a political liability.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Liability said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



I still cannot. Dead unarmed 17-year-old screams "take him in" too me. When in doubt...


----------



## ThirdTerm (Mar 24, 2012)

"The guy on the bottom, who had a red sweater on, was yelling to me, 'Help! Help!' and I told him to stop, and I was calling 911," said the witness, who asked to be identified only by his first name, John. John said he locked his patio door, ran upstairs and heard at least one gun shot. "And then, when I got upstairs and looked down, the guy who was on the top beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point."

Man shot and killed in neighborhood altercation


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 24, 2012)

I see the Zimmerman apologist are still grasping at crackers.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > The video clip was from the very next day.
> ...



Accoring to Zimmerman, he had lost track of Martin and was walking back to his car when Martin attacked him from behind. That would explain the bloody contusion to the back of Zimmerman's head. Still self-defense. Just as you cannot shoot someone in the back, you cannot claim self-defense if you hit someone on the back of the head.


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > And it has been racially commented on by our President for political purposes before it has its due reflection in the American process.
> ...



And an ever growing fatality.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > And it has been racially commented on by our President for political purposes before it has its due reflection in the American process.
> ...



Nigga cred stupid... nigga cred.

You earn "******" cred when you sleep with massa and have a caramel colored baby.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> If Zimmerman was attacked, it does change the dynamics a bit. It wouldn't exonerate him completely, but it would help to better understand what happened. His apparent 'Fucking Coons' racial slur will be a big problem for him in court. The Jury will not treat him kindly. Without the apparent racial slur, he would have likely gotten off on Self-Defense. So he'll probably still do some time.



I'm betting it won't get to a jury.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman was attacked, it does change the dynamics a bit. It wouldn't exonerate him completely, but it would help to better understand what happened. *His apparent 'Fucking Coons' racial slur will be a big problem for him in court.* The Jury will not treat him kindly. Without the apparent racial slur, he would have likely gotten off on Self-Defense. So he'll probably still do some time.
> ...



I've heard the tape, it really isn't clear that that is what he said.


----------



## Liability (Mar 24, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > The video clip was from the very next day.
> ...



A dead kid on the ground is evidence of a killing, not a murder.  And the suspect was NOT (ever) TOLD not to pursue.  He was told tat he was not needed to do that. If he was attacked at all (like the witness seems to suggest) there is no particular justification for it much less "aggravation."  

Murphy?

If you mean young Mr. Martin had the same right to defend himself, you're right.  Everyone has that right under the proper circumstances.  But that's not the question.  He's dead.  He's not contemplating any need to offer a defense of justification.


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Or Zimmerman confronted the kid and in Zimmerman's fatter weaker state, as attested to by several posters here, the kid pushed Zimmerman off and Zimmerman fell backwards and hit his head on the ground.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I've heard it too. I have absolutely no clue where he is actually said to have said that.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Thye took him down for questioning, they confiscated the gun, and after investigation and witness accounts, they released him. I'm glad I livein a country where peo[ple aren't arrested first, and then stay in jail until proven innocent.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> ...



Trayvon's Martin's "right of self defense" appears to be forgotten. Also, when Zimmerman first saw the victim, HE was in his vehicle; he got out and followed the victim rather than wait for law enforcement as ADVISED. I have seen no reports that the teenager approached the killer. 

Thus, Zimmerman thought the teenager was suspicious; it appears HE initiated contact. I have also read the victim put on his "hood" when he saw Zimmerman following him.  Trayvon Martin also got on his cell phone to tell a friend Zimmerman was following him.............the victim then suddenly attacked Zimmerman? It doesn't add up.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> I see the Zimmerman apologist are still grasping at crackers.



Nope, just using facts, logic, and reason instead of emotion and racism like the Martin lynch mob is doing.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman was attacked, it does change the dynamics a bit. It wouldn't exonerate him completely, but it would help to better understand what happened. *His apparent 'Fucking Coons' racial slur will be a big problem for him in court.* The Jury will not treat him kindly. Without the apparent racial slur, he would have likely gotten off on Self-Defense. So he'll probably still do some time.
> ...



I hear what you're saying, but a Jury wont likely see it that way. They will want to make him pay. Without the apparent racial slur, he would have had a much stronger case for Self-Defense. It hurts his case very badly. I mean, OJ Simpson cut two peoples' heads off and got away with it. And why did he get away with it? Because some Cop used the 'N' word 20 years ago. But that's just how our Justice System works. This man will do some time.


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Where did they take him for questioning? When did they do drug and alcohol tests on Zimmerman?


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Look at the map. Zimmerman not only had to have made a turn, but followed him into a grassy courtyard which was off street between two long rows of apartment buildings. It's perfectly reasonable to assume that Martin was nervous/frightened about being followed there, and the description of the call seems to bear that out. In any case, this happened next to a sidewalk that ran through the middle of that courtyard (you can see that in photos of the scene). The girl said Martin was trying to get away from Zimmerman, and at some point asked Zimmerman why he was following him; Zimmerman replied by asking what he was doing there ... then she heard a scuffle or pushing and apparently the phone went dead. 

We don't know who was the first to make physical contact. I do think Zimmerman's claim he was attacked as he tried to re-enter his vehicle makes no sense given the place where the shooting occurred. Did he try to grab Martin? Did Martin feel threatened and punch Zimmerman? Did the apparent wound on the back of Zimmerman's head happen by him striking it on the sidewalk as he fell? The police report released says he Zimmerman had blood on him, but there's no indication whose blood it was; after all, he'd just shot another person at close range. It does say he was seen by paramedics on scene, but again no specific description of injury. 

Zimmerman may be telling the truth that Martin struck him first. But it's also possible that Martin did so because _he_ felt threatened. After all, Zimmerman had been watching him for a time, then left his vehicle to follow him for some distance before the confrontation took place.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



So I'm quoting someone who was actually there and you counter with posters on a message board who weren't? Come on, really?


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

Sallow said:


> There was a dead kid on the ground.



Praise God, not for a dead kid, but for a dead beast.



> Given the 911 calls in which Zimmerman pursued Martin after he was told not to, at the very least, he aggravated the situation such that he was attacked. And thats if you believe Zimmerman's story.



The reason Zimmerman was told not to follow the black was to keep ZIMMERMAN out of danger.  



> Believe or not..Murphy have the very same right to defend himself from a hulking pursuer who was not law enforcement and very likely to do him harm.



Someone eyeballing you from a distance does not justify a physical assault.  If Zimmerman was any danger to this black, with or without a gun, a confrontation would only increase that danger to the black, not remove that danger.  Your logic is niggerish in its absurdity.  If  we believe your imagined scenario, the black is still dead because of his own actions.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> 
> 
> GodLikeProductions.com Video - Audio & Image Hosting | Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident
> ...


First of all, this isn't a new witness.  This witness' information is in the police report.

Secondly, for anyone who thinks this witness JUST came forward (thus attempting to discount him), and for anyone who even bothered to go to that link, the news reporter clearly states several times that the incident happened "last night".

That means this witness is speaking out less than 24 hours after the shooting.


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Zimmerman apologist are still grasping at crackers.
> ...



Did Martin's girlfriend have facts? Show the "facts" of how Zimmerman got the bump on his head.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Yeah, it is a bit muffled. But it sounded like he did say it to me. Just my observation anyway. But it will have to be proven in Court. If the Jury believes he said it, he will be in some trouble.


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > There was a dead kid on the ground.
> ...



As surely you will be.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Didn't he have blood on his face as well? That couldn't be from a fall? Like falling on his back, which was the position I'm assuming he was in when the witness saw him? If he fell on his back wouldn't that suggest he was hit from the front?


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



The police report lists where he was taken, and the person he was turned over to for questioning. 

http://cnninsession.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/martinpolicreport.pdf


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



What posters am I countering with? And did your witness see how the incident started?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


They took him for questioning to the cop station and he was interrogated in their interrogation room.  That is in the cop report - linked to so many times on this board in the last several days that it is probably tens of times.

Lazy fucks who won't help themselves to information, just believe what others tell them.

Secondly, unless Zimmerman was showing signs of being under the influence of drugs or alcohol, the cops would be breaking the law - not just any law, Constitutional law - if they tested his breath or his blood.  No probable cause for intoxication, no investigation for intoxication.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I've seen far better cases of unarmed black men not even get past the grand jury. We see two different ends of the justice system. This isn't a Hollywood case, this is a real life case in South Florida. Zimmerman will do no time.


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



And the drug and alcohol testing?


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



No drug or alcohol testing.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



And that shows some glaringly bad police work. Zimmerman was not questioned and it seems that no evidence was taken from him.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> If Zimmerman was attacked, it does change the dynamics a bit. It wouldn't exonerate him completely, but it would help to better understand what happened. His apparent 'Fucking Coons' racial slur will be a big problem for him in court. The Jury will not treat him kindly. Without the apparent racial slur, he would have likely gotten off on Self-Defense. So he'll probably still do some time.



I doubt it. I don't think he'll be charged in the first place.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Of course not; there was no probable cause for it.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

ThirdTerm said:


> "The guy on the bottom, who had a red sweater on, was yelling to me, 'Help! Help!' *and I told him to stop, and I was calling 911*,"



Stop getting beat up?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman was attacked, it does change the dynamics a bit. It wouldn't exonerate him completely, but it would help to better understand what happened. His apparent 'Fucking Coons' racial slur will be a big problem for him in court. The Jury will not treat him kindly. Without the apparent racial slur, he would have likely gotten off on Self-Defense. So he'll probably still do some time.
> ...



He's getting charged. Count on it.

And I think he will do some time.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Then you did not read the report because the report indicates the exact opposite of what you just said.

Zimmerman, after being disarmed then treated at the scene by EMTs for head wounds, was cuffed, taken in a cruiser to the cop station, placed in an interrogation room, and interrogated.  The report also shows that his gun was entered into evidence and labeled "TS-1".

Read.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman was attacked, it does change the dynamics a bit. It wouldn't exonerate him completely, but it would help to better understand what happened. His apparent 'Fucking Coons' racial slur will be a big problem for him in court. The Jury will not treat him kindly. Without the apparent racial slur, he would have likely gotten off on Self-Defense. So he'll probably still do some time.
> ...



I think he will be charged. Look for the Feds to get involved at some point. But we'll see i guess.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



I can't speak for anyone else but I haven't forgotten Martin's right to self-defense.

Zimmerman did follow the victim when he probably shouldn't have. Not a crime though.

Zimmerman's own story is that he was attacked from behind by Martin. A story that is corroborated by evidence.

It doesn't have to add up to you. The only question is whether the evidence corroborates or disputes Zimmerman's claim of self-defense. So far I've seen nor heard nothing that disputes his story and a couple of pieces of evidence and eyewitness accounts that corroborates it.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



They took him down to the station. Why would they do tests on him?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



There was a dead kid on the lawn. Of course there was "probable cause" for it. Zimmerman could have refused..as well.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > There was a dead kid on the ground.
> ...



We know why you and Zimmy eyeball black men Ariux, just admitt it... you wanted to wrestle that big black beast to the ground, didn't you?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



What evidence? Every witness in the case has only testified to what they saw while the "tussle" (I guess you could call it) was in progress. I haven't seen any witness say they saw who hit who first. Trayvon's girlfriend's testimony outright contradicts Zimmerman's claim.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Since when is discharging a firearm or even killing someone a standard indication of intoxication?

Probable cause is specific to the investigation to be done.  If they want to test for intoxication, then there must be a REASON to do so - probable cause.

(It stuns me how little folks know about our Constitution...you should have learned this in 8th grade civics.)


----------



## Sallow (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Self defense has requirements. One is you are fending off an aggressor..not that you are the aggressor.

Zimmerman was clearly the aggressor. The 911 tapes confirm that. He took of the role of a LEO against a child not involved in a crime.

Then killed him.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



He didn't have a simple bump on his head you moron, he had a bloodied contusion. It was in the police report.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



How? Is saying "Coon" a crime?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> What evidence? Every witness in the case has only testified to what they saw while the "tussle" (I guess you could call it) was in progress. I haven't seen any witness say they saw who hit who first.



Absent eyewitness accounts of who struck first what evidence is there we know of.

Injuries to the back of Zimmerman.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> > "The guy on the bottom, who had a red sweater on, was yelling to me, 'Help! Help!' *and I told him to stop, and I was calling 911*,"
> ...



I thought the same thing. Maybe he was telling Trayvon to stop. Or maybe Zimmerman was asking the witness guy to help him keep Trayvon from escaping since Zimmy said himself "these guys always get away"... and the witnesses was saying something along the lines of "stop fighting him he's whooping your behind"... who knows?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It is not.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Struck from behind and knocked to the ground and then Martin hitting him in the face while he was down. Again, it's only speculation as I wasn't there.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Maybe it's my New York sensibilities, but discharging a firearm in a public place is frowned upon in these parts..and is illegal. Discharging a firearm and causing the death of a child is even more frowned upon and illegal. It's far outside the scope of normal human discourse.

Again..he could refuse. The police work here was strikingly bad.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Read your own post.


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> NEVER ever show a gun without being ready to pull the trigger.



You got that right.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > What evidence? Every witness in the case has only testified to what they saw while the "tussle" (I guess you could call it) was in progress. I haven't seen any witness say they saw who hit who first.
> ...



Injuries don't suggest Trayvon initiated the contact. It just suggests that Zimmerman got his tail beat.

It's very possible that Trayvon was defending himself, and just defended himself well. Unfortunately he couldn't defend himself from bullets.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


That may be, but discharging a firearm is not a standard indication of intoxication, thus is not PROBABLE CAUSE to investigate for intoxication.

Thus, no BAC or bloodwork - no probable cause for it.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Why would they test for that?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 24, 2012)

I hope he did get to slap the killer around a little before he died.  It would make me feel better about things if that actually happened but I think the kid just pushed Zimmerman down and tried to run away.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman was attacked, it does change the dynamics a bit. It wouldn't exonerate him completely, but it would help to better understand what happened. His apparent 'Fucking Coons' racial slur will be a big problem for him in court. The Jury will not treat him kindly. Without the apparent racial slur, he would have likely gotten off on Self-Defense. So he'll probably still do some time.
> ...



Hey look! We agree on something! Probably not for the same reasons though.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



No it wasn't. Officer Smith (first on scene) wrote, "Zimmerman was also bleeding from the nose and the back of his head." He also wrote that at no point did he "question Zimmerman about the incident that took place".


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



There's a whole lot of that going around.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Again..you are going by Zimmerman's account. Zimmerman, who lived in the area, said he got out of his vehicle to check the street signs. There were no street signs. And he was following Murphy on foot. This was after he was told not to. The 911 tapes corroborate that. You can hear him running and out of breath. Murphy's girlfriend also confirms he felt as if he was in danger.

Zimmerman's intent..at the very least..was to make sure the kid didn't get away.
Murphy's intent was to fend off a much larger man that was following him.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Trayvon's girlfriend's testimony outright contradicts Zimmerman's claim.



testimony?   she gave NO testimony. that is where your argument fails.

and her version of things is where I realized Martin initiated a verbal confrontation. He said he would not walk away and he started shouting "Why are you following me?" 

she claims Zimmerman shouted back "What are you doing in this neighborhood?" or some other inane comment. She then says she heard something going on (not shots) and the phone went dead (no pun intended).

hmmm, phone gets dropped? kid starts fight? Zimmerman knows he is armed and police are on the way.  

what are the odds Zimmerman would assault a young man knowing police are on the way. He would know he would be arrested for assault and battery. Martin has NO idea police are on the way


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




It appears there was no request from law enforcement; Zimmerman had been driving, in Florida, that is consent to drug & alcohol testing, if one has physical control of a vehicle. Perhaps since Zimmerman was away from his vehicle, the police believed there was no probable cause. The fact that there was no attempt to get physical evidence from Zimmerman is one of many questions concerning the investigation.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Sure it is. And again..Zimmerman was well in his right to refuse.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



"I asked the subject in the red jacket, later identified as George Zimmerman (who was original caller for the suspicious person complaint), if he had seen the subject. Zimmerman stated that he had shot the subject and was still armed. Zimmerman complied with all of my verbal commands and was secured in handcuffs. Located on the inside of Zimmerman's waist band, I removed a black Kel Tek 9mm PF9 semi auto handgun and holster. While I was in such close contact with Zimmerman, I could observe that his back appeared to be wet and was covered in grass, as if he had been laying on his back on the ground. Zimmerman was also bleeding from the nose and back of his head."

"Zimmerman was placed in the rear of my police vehicle and was given first aid by the SFD. While the SFD was attending to Zimmerman, I over heard[sic] him state "I was yelling for someone to help me, but no one would help me." At no point did I question Zimmerman about the incident that had taken place. Once Zimmerman was cleared by the SFD, he was transported to the Sanford Police Department."


----------



## ThirdTerm (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> > "The guy on the bottom, who had a red sweater on, was yelling to me, 'Help! Help!' *and I told him to stop, and I was calling 911*,"
> ...



Either John asked Zimmerman to stop yelling at him or Martin to stop beating up Zimmerman. Some other witnesses disputed his claim saying that Zimmerman was on the top of Martin and they may have switched positions several times during the fight and all of those witnesses should testify before the grand jury to reconstruct the event accurately.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Hey look! We agree on something! Probably not for the same reasons though.



I think it's because only two people know what happened that night and one of them is now dead, leaving too many unanswered questions.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Correct, the only evidence that deals with the unseen portion of the story is the injury to the back of Zimmerman's head which corroborates his claim that he wasattacked from behind. An eyewitness said when he called 9-11 Martin was on top of Zimmerman, which also corroborates his story. There is absolutely nothing out there taht disputes Zimmerman's account of what happened.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



They also tested Murphy without informing his family. Actually..they didn't even get around to telling them Murphy was dead until three days after the incident.

The whole thing stinks.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

I saw this episode of Law and Order once...


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



And where does it say that Zimmerman sustained a bloodied contusion?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > ThirdTerm said:
> ...



He (the witness) was telling Trayvon to stop because he was calling 9-11.


----------



## Meister (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe we should just hang Zimmerman, and let God sort it out.

I can't believe all the speculating that is being done on this.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



The injuries do support Zimmerman's story of what happened. I am not claiming that they do anything more than that. There is absolutely no evidence that disputes Zimmerman's account of what happened.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...




"*The guy on the bottom*, who had a red sweater on, was yelling to me, 'Help! Help!' *and I told him* to stop, and I was calling 911"

He's referring to Zimmerman. 

Just bad grammar?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> I hope he did get to slap the killer around a little before he died.  It would make me feel better about things if that actually happened but I think the kid just pushed Zimmerman down and tried to run away.



Except that is not what the eyewitness said happened.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon's girlfriend's testimony outright contradicts Zimmerman's claim.
> ...



FROM WHAT SHE SAID TO THE MEDIA... I don't remember her saying that they shouted at each other number one. 

Number two how does the phoen being dropped suggest that Martin started the fight? No matter who started it Martin wouldn't have been holding his phone while fighting?

Zimmy knew police where on the way, he also didn't want Trayvon to "get away", why is there absolutely no possibility in your mind that Zimmy might have had it in his mind to "make sure" that this kid didn't get away?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Bleeding from the back of his head. Still supports Zimmerman's story.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

The determining factor in this will be, did Zimmerman utter that 'Fucking Coons' racial slur? The whole thing will be decided on that. It will be similar to the OJ Simpson scenario. Race will be the determining factor. The Feds will decide soon on whether or not they want to charge Zimmerman. If they determine this to be a possible 'Hate Crime', they will get involved. And if it goes to trial, that apparent 'Fucking Coons' slur could prove to be the end for Zimmerman.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon's girlfriend's testimony outright contradicts Zimmerman's claim.
> ...



"Why are you following me" initiates a verbal confrontation? And Zimmerman rejected the advice given in his 911 call, thus, he would be worried about the police coming? Zimmerman looks like a WOULD BE cop. He was rejected from a police academy according to reports.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



The girlfriend's account does, or at least adds details Zimmy left out.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



It doesn't.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


What the fuck?

So what that Zimmerman drives in Florida?

Was Zimmerman in his car having physical control of it when he shot the kid?

No.  He wasn't.

Retard.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



We can't speculate on who he was talking too. He could have been talking to either. He could have thought the fight was mutual or was under the impression that Zimmy wanted the neighbor to help him subdue the kid. Or he could have been talking to Trayvon.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


Ummm, yeah.

Of course, only if one pays attention to the meaning of words.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Meister said:


> Maybe we should just hang Zimmerman, and let God sort it out.
> 
> I can't believe all the speculating that is being done on this.



That would be fine with Sharpton and his lynch mob.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



okay, you got me. There was no contusion. Zimmerman having a Jewish name exhibits Stigmata. Price he pays for being a Christ killer.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm thinking bad grammar. Why would he tell Zimmerman to stop yelling for help?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



They might be under the impression that "verbal confrontation" is illegal. Which it is not. 

Trayvon did initiate verbal confrontation, but to be clear there's absolutely nothing wrong with initiating verbal confrontation, especially if you're being chased.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

ThirdTerm said:


> "The guy on the bottom, who had a red sweater on, was yelling to me, 'Help! Help!' and I told him to stop, and I was calling 911," said the witness, who asked to be identified only by his first name, John. John said he locked his patio door, ran upstairs and heard at least one gun shot. "And then, when I got upstairs and looked down, the guy who was on the top beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point."
> 
> Man shot and killed in neighborhood altercation


In none of the the 911 tapes that were released does anyone claim to speak to Zimmerman.

911 calls paint picture of chaos after Florida teen is shot &#8211; This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should just hang Zimmerman, and let God sort it out.
> ...



and most of the leftists on this board. 

gawd, these leftists and you righties. We poor liberals get thrown into the mix with these nitwits by nitwits on the right


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



There is evidence the victim was on his cell phone until a few moments before the shooting:


Miami Gardens teenager Trayvon Martin was on the phone up until the moments before he was killed, cellular records show, and the girl he was talking to says she could hear him when the teen asked a stranger: Why are you following me?

First she heard, What are you doing here? and then a push and an altercation just before the line went dead, the attorney for the dead teens family said.

I called him again and he didnt answer the phone, the girl said.

Read more here: Lawyer: Girl on phone with Trayvon Martin moments before he was shot - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com

Trayvon Martin had a cell phone, Skittles, and a can of ice tea in his possession when shot, yet HE attacked the killer?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I feel bad for laughing at this.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Absolutely correct on all counts.

If verbal confrontation were illegal, I would be a lifer.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> The determining factor in this will be, did Zimmerman utter that 'Fucking Coons' racial slur? The whole thing will be decided on that. It will be similar to the OJ Simpson scenario. Race will be the determining factor. The Feds will decide soon on whether or not they want to charge Zimmerman. If they determine this to be a possible 'Hate Crime', they will get involved. And if it goes to trial, that apparent 'Fucking Coons' slur could prove to be the end for Zimmerman.



Dude you are waaaay off base.

If Zimmerman acted in self-defense, there is no crime. Without a crime, there is not hate crime.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Is this person's call part of the 911 calls released by police? I'll have to listen again, but I don't recall anyone stating they had direct contact with Zimmerman and Martin. Most (if not all) said they were calling from inside their homes, looking through windows and doors, and had not been out where this took place.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Then obviously you think Zimmerman pushed himself to the ground and self-inflicted his head wounds.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


no one said a verbal confrontation is illegal..

but it is an indication of hostility for whatever reasons

now you finally admit Trayvon Martin _initiated _a verbal *confrontation. 
*


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I'm not saying that it is proof of his story. It is simply something that supports his version of events.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It could very well be..he was telling Zimmerman to stop holding Murphy..who was trying to flee after getting him on the ground.

They were, wrestling.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Trayvon did initial verbal confrontation....



keeper for the Dante files


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


Could be bad grammar.  Using pronouns without antecedents I way too common in our verbal communications.

(And even way too common in our written.)


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



No it doesn't. Not in the least. How does anything she said prove that Zimmerman's story is wrong? Did Zimmerman say that Martin was not on the phone? Did Zimmerman say that Martin did not ask why he was following him? I've heard that account from the girlfriend mabny times. It does nothing to discount Zimmerman's story. Where do you see it?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Who is "Murphy"????


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I have not heard it either. I'm unware of any tape that backs up such an account but I'm not sure that all the tapes were released and I don't know that we can be sure that they were.

A thought... the guy didn't say he actually did call the police he just said that he said he was going to. He may not like Zimmy and was hoping Zimmy got his tail beat.

"Hold on Mr. Zimmerman I'll call the police..." as he walks back into his hous and proceeds to make popcorn.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



That's funny right there.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

Are the CNN & NBC vultures still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Anyone got any more News on that?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It's also a little strange that he said he's calling 911 and not the police. Most people would say they were calling the cops.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon did initial verbal confrontation....
> ...



It indicates the VICTIM was being followed Dante, not an altercation. And the killer had some wounds; treated and released. Then, the conclusion the killer acted in self defense. The victim wondered WHY he was being followed......what a tough guy he was, huh? The killer demanded to know WHY the victim was walking at the location...................................


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Tell me just one thing in that phone call, that no one has recorded anywhere, that disproves anything that Zimmerman said happened?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I've admitted that two days ago when talking to Si about this. Keep up.

It is not an indication of hostility when you ask someone why they're chasing you through a neighborhood.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> > "The guy on the bottom, who had a red sweater on, was yelling to me, 'Help! Help!' and I told him to stop, and I was calling 911," said the witness, who asked to be identified only by his first name, John. John said he locked his patio door, ran upstairs and heard at least one gun shot. "And then, when I got upstairs and looked down, the guy who was on the top beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point."
> ...



I guess the cops forgot to release that call.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Who is "Murphy"????



Oh c'mon...Murphy is the guy still hanging out at the tavern drinking green beer, not realizing St. Patty's day is over!


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I don't believe it is on any tape.
It is an eyewitness account of what he saw. Zimmerman on the ground calling for help, Treyvon Martin on top of him.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...




I do not believe so, but "what are you doing here" is a confrontation. Zimmerman has many faithful followers.........................


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



She heard them exchange words then heard the beginnings of the physical altercation. Doesn't match with what Zimmerman said about being attacked from behind unless he was hollering it over his shoulder as he ran away from Martin.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


Take a wild guess at how the shooter got wounds on his head and had grass stains on his back.

I'm curious to see what your wild guess might be.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


hey douchebagh, wtf around here can keep up with your verbal diarrhea when we are spouting our own?  gawd, you're slow on the uptake.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



The victim demanded to know WHY he was being followed... The killer demanded to know WHY the victim was walking at the location...

a verbal Mexican standoff _(oops, another racist ref)_

now, only one person knows the police are on the way. both know assaulting a person is a crime.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

People get brutally murdered everyday in this Country. So why is this one getting so much Media attention? People should think about that a bit more. There's big financial & political gain in Racial Division. It's very sad.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Zimmy never mentions any words were exchanged between him and the kid. He never mentions the kid being on the phone. My question is why not? I would think that Zimmy would mention that since he's a wannabe fed and probably watches a lot of cop shows. 

Then again he probably knew not to since it's been established the guy knew what to say and what not to to cover his tracks.

I was under the impression from the people on this board that Zimmy's story was that he got out of his car to look for a stop sign and the kid came out of nowhere and bashed him in the back of the head? Now I'm reading that his story was he chased the kid... lost him... turned around and the kid came out of nowhere and bashed him in the back of the head.

Girls story:
Chase... Verbal confrontation... scuffle...

Zimmermans story
Chase (maybe)... vicious from-behind attack...

Yes I see conflict here between the two stories. if he was viciously attacked from behind I don't see where the verbal confrontation came in. Was he talking to Trayvon with his back turned? Or after saying "what are you doing here" (paraphrased) did he just turn around and walk away and then get attacked?

Who asks a question and then just walks away before the question is answered? Sound like a crap story to me if the girls story is true.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> I do not believe so, but "what are you doing here" is a confrontation. Zimmerman has many faithful followers.........................



Did this blackette call 911, if she thought her male was being confronted by someone chasing him, if she thought he was being assaulted (knocked down)?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> People get brutally murdered everyday in this Country. So why is this one getting so much Media attention? People should think about that a bit more. There's big financial & political gain in Racial Division. It's very sad.



The main reason is facebook and the perception that Trayvon's case was not properly handled by local authorities. We live in the social media age, so the media is held camptive largely to what people keep "tweeting" and "Facebooking" about. There was a large under the radar campaign to get this on the media outlets long before CNN got wind of it. It was a push to shed light on what many thought was an injustice, it happened to succeed.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> She heard them exchange words then heard the beginnings of the physical altercation. Doesn't match with what Zimmerman said about being attacked from behind unless he was hollering it over his shoulder as he ran away from Martin.



two different instances? why do you insist without any evidence to the contrary, that the two men did not separate from the verbal confrontation?

the girlfriend said Martin said he was not going to walk/run away. he clearly wanted to confront Zimmerman. Zimmerman knows the police are on the way. hmmmmmmm....


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

To be clear, I don't know what happened, i was not there. I don't claim to know. All I know is what has come out. I have been following this story from alsmot the day it happened and have heard much more than most people here. Let "due process" run it's course. As much as I've heard on this incident, i am sure that there is a whole lot more that isn't known.

What I object to is the conviction of Zimmerman in the court of public opinon, and the lynch mob that Sharpton and his gang of racist media whores have organized. It's sad and amusing to see so many people who claim to know guilt without knowing facts. Many on this board see nothing but what they want to see and it's pathetic.

If Zimmerman is found guilty of murder, I will join in the chorus of calls for him to receive his punishment. I just prefer that the courts and the authorities get to do their jobs.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

(I can't believe I'm responding to you ...)

The girlfriend was probably back in Miami. 

Where Trayvon lived.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



But he said in the account he was calling police. Where is the tape of this happening?


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



As the killer approached the victim, the victim tried to push him away; then the killer shot the victim. There is no evidence Martin did anything but try to get away from the killer. The killer saying "these a**holes always get away" is a big clue as to which of the two was the aggressor. 
__________________________________________

On the recording of his call to police that is posted on the citys website, Zimmerman can be heard breathing heavily as he pursued Trayvon through the complex. Then, about two minutes into the call, under his breath, he used a profanity and a second word that sounded like a racial slur, but it was nearly inaudible and difficult to decipher

Read more here: Lawyer: Girl on phone with Trayvon Martin moments before he was shot - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > People get brutally murdered everyday in this Country. So why is this one getting so much Media attention? People should think about that a bit more. There's big financial & political gain in Racial Division. It's very sad.
> ...



social media is not unbiased or intelligent -- it is the _wisdom_ of the mob -- the same mob that gave us Obama and Bush. clearly the wisdom of the mob has schizophrenia

name a case where everyone agreed a case was properly handled by local authorities?

..



.


.


.


.



.



.


.

.

.. still waiting


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



And the evidence that proves he wasn't doing just that was what?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> To be clear, I don't know what happened, i was not there. I don't claim to know. All I know is what has come out. I have been following this story from alsmot the day it happened and have heard much more than most people here. Let "due process" run it's course. As much as I've heard on this incident, i am sure that there is a whole lot more that isn't known.
> 
> What I object to is the conviction of Zimmerman in the court of public opinon, and the lynch mob that Sharpton and his gang of racist media whores have organized. It's sad and amusing to see so many people who claim to know guilt without knowing facts. Many on this board see nothing but what they want to see and it's pathetic.
> 
> If Zimmerman is found guilty of murder, I will join in the chorus of calls for him to receive his punishment. I just prefer that the courts and the authorities get to do their jobs.



I'm just asking questions dude.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



A substantial amount of the problem, it seems to me, is that we have bits of information from a variety of sources.... that gives us part of the story. It does not give us the FULL story. It does not give us enough information to form a solid opinion regarding guilt or innocence... or if a crime was committed. Sadly, that does not seem to matter to many - they WANT him to be guilty... so they have decided he is. 

The biggest question I have.... IF there was sufficient evidence, why was he not charged? 

Is he guilty? I don't know. But I sure as hell do not want anyone tried by media, or found guilty by media... and I certainly don't agree with retribution by media. Guilt or innocence is not decided by public opinion - thank (insert appropriate deity here) for that.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


(without having to find the link to the cop report again)....Can you recall if it said Zimmerman (almost wrote 'he', and after my antecedent post...) that Zimmerman had wounds on the back of his head?

I can only recall that it said he had head wounds.

I don't know, though.


----------



## Gareyt17 (Mar 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> I see the Zimmerman apologist are still grasping at crackers.



I make NO apologies for Zimmerman.  My original post was to point out the FACT the media AND many black so called "leaders" have, as usual...OVERREACTED!


They have called for not only Zimmermans arrest they have alleged misconduct on the police department....all based on their own damn racism!


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Obama and Bush have nothing to do with Trayvon.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Nothing there disputes his story.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Obama and Bush have nothing to do with Trayvon.



and you have nothing to do with this incident.

check mate


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > People get brutally murdered everyday in this Country. So why is this one getting so much Media attention? People should think about that a bit more. There's big financial & political gain in Racial Division. It's very sad.
> ...



Many injustices happen on a daily basis in this country.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > She heard them exchange words then heard the beginnings of the physical altercation. Doesn't match with what Zimmerman said about being attacked from behind unless he was hollering it over his shoulder as he ran away from Martin.
> ...



 "He said this man was watching him, so he put his hoodie on. He said he  lost the man," Martin's friend said. "I asked Trayvon to run, and *he  said he was going to walk fast*. I told him to run, but he said he was  not going to run."

 Eventually, he would run, said the girl, thinking that he'd managed to  escape. But suddenly the strange man was back, cornering Martin. 

 "Trayvon said, 'What are you following me for,' and the man said, 'What  are you doing here.' Next thing I hear is somebody pushing, and somebody  pushed Trayvon because the head set just fell. I called him again, and  he didn't answer the phone." 


Trayvon Martin Arrest Now After ABC Reveals Crucial Phone Call - ABC News


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I don't know. Maybe the police have it? Maybe the defense team has it?


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Girls story:
> Chase... Verbal confrontation... scuffle...
> 
> Zimmermans story
> ...



Yet, the blackette didn't call police, why not if she thought her black was being attacked?  Do you think the blackette would have said anything that would make her black look bad?  Why should she have any credibility?

If the two, Zimmerman and the black, exchanged words, while the blackette was on the phone, Zimmerman was probably only in shouting distance, and in his car.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Zimmerman apologist are still grasping at crackers.
> ...



It's hard to imagine being able to ovvereact to the death of minor.

It's kind of a kick in the gut to the family to say people overreacted to the death of their son. Kind of where this conversation get's lost in translation. There's fierce emotion on both sides, but that's not a "black leader" thing, that's a human thing. 

I looked into this kids face and saw my nephew, many people did. Kind of hard not to overreact.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Except the eyewitness account of Zimmerman on the ground and Martin on top of him. Doesn't soud like Martin was trying to get away there.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Never argued that there wasn't.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Actually, all it said was that he was bleeding from the back of the head. Too bad they didn't release the paramedic's report too.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

California Girl said:


> A substantial amount of the problem, it seems to me, is that we have bits of information from a variety of sources.... that gives us part of the story. It does not give us the FULL story. *It does not give us enough information to form a solid opinion regarding guilt or innocence... or if a crime was committed.* Sadly, that does not seem to matter to many - they WANT him to be guilty... so they have decided he is.
> 
> The biggest question I have.... IF there was sufficient evidence, why was he not charged?
> 
> Is he guilty? I don't know. But I sure as hell do not want anyone tried by media, or found guilty by media... and I certainly don't agree with retribution by media. Guilt or innocence is not decided by public opinion - thank (insert appropriate deity here) for that.



the media is NOT demanding retribution. did you leave your critical thinking skill set at home again?_ jeesh_

CaliGirl: _It does not give us enough information to form a solid opinion regarding guilt or innocence... or if a crime was committed._

Of course it does give us enough information to form a reasonable hypothesis. that is if we shut out the group think mind fuck that exists outside the media. you know, the mind fuck that is your social circle?

Zimmerman knew the police were on the way. The young man did not. Assault and battery would get a Crime Watch person thrown in jail


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I've seen kids get bullied fight back just to get away and if they get the best of their bully go on a 30-sec rampage... just saying there's a point that adreline kicks in in a situation like that and your brain goes from "get away" to "make sure that he doesn't get back up to harm you again..."


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> It's kind of a kick in the gut to the family to say people overreacted to the death of their son.



no it's not. the family should take the shit that will come their way when hey go so public. the dad seems to like the spotlight too much. he's lost a son and gained his 15 minutes of fame

and why do you think all people love their children the same? people kill their kids all the time


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > To be clear, I don't know what happened, i was not there. I don't claim to know. All I know is what has come out. I have been following this story from alsmot the day it happened and have heard much more than most people here. Let "due process" run it's course. As much as I've heard on this incident, i am sure that there is a whole lot more that isn't known.
> ...



I also have questions; the "mob" rule of which Dante writes is "public opinion" to many. 
How Bush got elected is easier, he got more electoral votes after he initiated Federal litigation in 2000. In 2004, he was "a war President".* The election of Obama in 2008 was a rejection of war, war, war, from BUSH II; *and a sinking economy.  * 


*The US supports Presidents in times of war, as a general rule, the Iraq disaster was still ongoing in 2004.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

California Girl said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



The only question is: Does the evidence support Zimmerman's story or dispute it? Fact is that Zimmerman claims self-defense. If there isn't any evidence to dispute his story then it has to be accepted. I have yet to hear anything that disputes his story and some evidence that supports it. There are holes in the story for sure but barring anything that fills them up, we have to assume that he's telling the truth. We simply cannot put someone in jail because we think he's lying.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




A witness has been found who saw the whole thing?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Girls story:
> ...



We know Airux, you would been a far better "life partner" to Trayvon. There's no way you would have let some other overweight male tussle with your big beast.

BTW:


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > It's kind of a kick in the gut to the family to say people overreacted to the death of their son.
> ...



That's a real sick thing to say about a man that just buried his child...


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Amelia said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> It's hard to imagine being able to ovvereact to the death of minor.



This isn't a reaction to the put down of a high school delinquent bringing his fists to a gunfight, after being caught casing the neighborhood.  It's opportunistic civil criminals exploiting a situation to shake down society.



> I looked into this kids face and saw my nephew, many people did. Kind of hard not to overreact.



Yeah, all blacks look the same.    Or, maybe you're thinking of the uncertainty of black paternity?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

Are the loons over at CNN & NBC still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Anyone got an update on that?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Are the loons over at CNN & NBC still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Anyone got an update on that?



No. I've only seen "multi-racial" and "hispanic" lately.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to imagine being able to ovvereact to the death of minor.
> ...



 Check your rep lately?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Are the loons over at CNN & NBC still calling Zimmerman 'White?' Anyone got an update on that?
> ...



Well, that is an update. I guess they were forced to abandon their 'Evil White Man Kills Black Kid' propaganda. Hey, at least they changed course a bit. I'll take what i can get from the Liberal Press at this point. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...




Where does Martin "casing the neighborhood" come from? The victim was being followed by the KILLER.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



Are you on crack?

I never once said Trayvon was casing the neighborhood.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Have the police abandoned _their_ propaganda and edited their report?


----------



## Amelia (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...





OMG - the loons had  the audacity to use the identification written in the police report.

C'mon - I like media bashing with the best of 'em but you'd probably find an excuse to bash them if they'd contradicted what the officers said. 

You've got your own script prewritten and you're following it just as faithfully as any "Liberal Press".


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...


Who said Martin was "casing the neighborhood"?  Who are you quoting?


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



ARIUX did; that is strange, as is "the phantom broadcast" from GODLIKE productions.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Maybe they should...







Family describes George Zimmerman as Hispanic. Media caught lying again.


Every day in the US white people are murdered, raped, and beaten from black perpetrators. In almost all cases, there is little to no media coverage. So why is there so much coverage about a neighborhood watch captain shooting a 17-year-old teen. A search on google shows all the major cable news outlets, all the major websites, and hundreds of newspaper aggressively promoting the story from the point of view of the grieving family of the deceased. This is Agitation Propaganda (agitprop) 101.

There is definitely one detail the media is playing fast and loose with. The man fired the gun is universally described as white. The media wants him to be white. Having a white shooter fits their political agenda. Most media outlets are not showing his picture, even though a picture is available. All you hear and see is George Zimmerman, white man! What they arent telling you is the mother of Zimmerman is a Latino immigrant.

Robert Zimmerman, the father, told the Orlando Sentinal George Zimmerman is Hispanic and grew up in a multiracial family.

Barack Obama also has one white parent. The media never calls him a white man.


Family describes George Zimmerman as &#8220;Hispanic.&#8221; Media caught lying again.


----------



## dvinman (Mar 24, 2012)

Meister said:


> I would like to see this from another source other than Godlikeproductions...



HERE YA GO!>>>>Witness: Martin attacked Zimmerman


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Zimmerman told 911 he was wandering around the clubhouse.

The clubhouse is an indirect route from the store.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Part of your post Si:


Quote: Originally Posted by Ariux 

This isn't a reaction to the put down of a high school delinquent bringing his fists to a gunfight, after being* caught casing the neighborhood. *It's opportunistic civil criminals exploiting a situation to shake down society.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Again, who said Martin was "casing the neighborhood"?

The boy was only visiting.  It's a townhouse community.  Think about that.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



There is absolutely no way I could give you an explanation regarding anything Ariux says...ever.

He's a homosexual racist troll. He's no better then a Farrakhan follower. When David Duke dies we'll probably see Ariux come back again and claim that Duke's soul was abducted by an alien spaceship where he's waiting to return with the Jesus and Moses who were both blonde haired english royalty.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I remember somebody mentioning it vaguely.

I'm not sure if it was on this board or somewhere else.

Either way why the heck is it coming up now?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Trayvon lived in Miami. Sanford is four hours away.

Shut up, you sound retarded.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

sanford florida - Google Maps


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...




I copied part of Ariux's post to ask why the VICTIM is now being accused of CASING THE NEIGHBORHOOD".


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Ariux shouldn't be taken seriously.

Nor should anybody who believes a seventeen year old kid visiting family with his father would go case a neighborhood 4 hours from where he lives.

The kid was innocently walking down the street in a hoodie after buying tea and skittles from a local convenience store and those items were the only thing on his person.

There was no evidence that he was a threat to anyone or ever would be in his life.

Those are the FACTS.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Oh he was lost when he was found dead behind the buildings and off the street in the dark.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



You weren't paying attention to the part where he was running away from the Zimmerman guy huh?


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



boy, oh boy, you didn't know the kids I knew while growing up..are you really this naive?  I see  no evidence the young man was casing the hood, but get real.._bad_ kids do bad things regardless of where they are and who they are around.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



running away? 


girlfriend says Martin said he would not run/walk away


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



I agree uptown; there is no evidence that Martin was dong anything but going to a convenience store, then back to his father's home.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I'm not naive, you and your ilk are just stupid and making crap up to make this Trayvon's fault.

The kid was by himself in a random neighborhood. You have no evidence to suggest Trayvon was a "bad kid". He had no criminal record. Why'd he get the criminal itch all of a sudden 4 hours away from his house?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



She also said she eventually convinced him to run.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> You weren't paying attention to the part where he was running away from the Zimmerman guy huh?



Why yes. I was.

How did he go from running away to on top of and beating Zimmerman ?


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

Trayvon Martin protests come to Chicago | Video | abc7chicago.com

At 2:40


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

> A male caller described a physical altercation betw*een Martin and the shooter.*
> 
> "I just heard a shot right behind my house," the caller said. "They're wrestling right behind my porch. *The guy is yellin*g 'Help.' I'm not going outside."
> 
> 911 calls released in Trayvon Martin fatal shooting - Crimesider - CBS News


_The guy_, not the kid?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > You weren't paying attention to the part where he was running away from the Zimmerman guy huh?
> ...



This has been explained over and over again. If you're too stupid to figure out you don't have to pick a fight to win a fight... I don't know if I can help you.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> > A male caller described a physical altercation betw*een Martin and the shooter.*
> >
> > "I just heard a shot right behind my house," the caller said. "They're wrestling right behind my porch. *The guy is yellin*g 'Help.' I'm not going outside."
> >
> ...


Good job detective Holmes. The use of word guy surely discounts trayvon, he's not guy he's a kid and I'm sure that could be told easily in the dark.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > To be clear, I don't know what happened, i was not there. I don't claim to know. All I know is what has come out. I have been following this story from alsmot the day it happened and have heard much more than most people here. Let "due process" run it's course. As much as I've heard on this incident, i am sure that there is a whole lot more that isn't known.
> ...



That wasn't directed at you.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It said "bleeding from the nose and back of the head."


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



This may well be true, but it is something else that just substantiates Zimmerman's story.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Don't feed the troll! Lol.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



He's a racist troll, ignore him.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



If Zimmerman was attacked by Martin, the attack did not stop him from getting his gun, and then shooting Martin in the chest.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



You do realize that the lack of a criminal record doesn't mean he didn't start that day right? Just sayin'.


----------



## Gareyt17 (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Gareyt17 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Sure it is..we are witnessing it as we speak.  Or is Trayvon the only child shot in America this year?

There were 49 shootings in Chicago over the St Pattys day weekend..I think 15 of the people died!

Where was Al Sharpton then?  Where was Jesse Jackson crying for "justice".......where was Obama?

Oh yeah...it was a whitie doing the shooting...dats OK

The FACT is the black community has once again used their own bias to overreact and assume whitey is out to get em...they have imagined the white police chief is trying to "cover it up"....

Why?   ONLY because he is white!

This is the problem with racism, so many times those being racist fail to see it.....


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...


C'mon man... I usually wouldnt... but this one is too fun.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Yes, I DO realize that.  I also believe it should have been sent to the SA'a office long before it was. The "special prosecutor", bringing the Feds in, and the all the outrage might have been prevented.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



If Martin didn't know Zimmerman had a gun, he would not be holding his arms and preventing Zimmerman from reaching for his gun. Thus Zimmerman could draw the weapon after he was attacked and on the ground.

Which brings up another question that we'll probably have to wait for the investigators to tell us. What is the trajectory of the bullet? Does it match what Zimmerman's story said? that would be interestingto know. I've never heard a complete version of Zimmerman's story, and now tha he has a lawyer we probably won't until the trial. If there is one. If Zimmerman claims to have shot Martin when he was on top of him, then the trajectory should be upwards. If not, then there is something that disputes Zimmerman's story of what happened.

Bottom line is that if they don't find anything to dispute Zimmerman's story, then they have to accept it and let him go free.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



You do realize how highly improbable that is right?


----------



## The T (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


 
And if that happens (Zimmerman retaining his liberty), You may bet there will be trouble.

Which is why I hope the AG of Florida presents the case fully...


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > > A male caller described a physical altercation betw*een Martin and the shooter.*
> ...



right behind the caller's porch. I would hope he could tell the difference between a big hulking white Hispanic hater of black teenagers, and an innocent frail, mild mannered, underdog black teenager


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Ok, have at it!


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



All I'm saying is if there was ever a reason for human beings to overreact a dead unarmed teenager is a pretty good reason.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



I've heard that "casing the neighborhood" line before. Trouble is I haven't ever heard it from any kind of reliable source so I never mentioned it. I'm not sure it is proof of anything if it's even true.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 24, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Gareyt17 said:
> ...



In how many of those 49 shootings was the shooter released with minimal investigation and no charges?

"I felt threatened so I shot him"


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Not at all. Lack of a criminal record only means he hasn't been caught yet.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



There's no way of knowing someones age based on the way they look. No matter trayvons size I'm sure the man on the phone with the cops wasn't trying to figure out their ages.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




Perhaps the victim got on the phone to express his fear of the killer as a cover up for his attack on the killer also.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



A lynch mob is never a good thing.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

If it's true that Martin made a 911 call, where would that call have been received (since he was from Miami)?


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




No sh*t Pred.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Gareyt17 said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Most are not found standing over the victim I guess.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Lack of a criminal record means you're not a criminal. End of story. You can't sit here and speculate that the kid lives some evil double life and breaks into house in his spare time and then turn around and call al sharpton and the liberal media biased. There is no evidence that martin ever did anything criminal prior to his confrontation with zimmy so I don't even see why this is being discussed.


----------



## Liability (Mar 24, 2012)

The reaction of some of the USMB's professional lefties is kinda telling.

Could Zimmerman be guilty here?  Sure.

But is it ALSO possible that he (in fact) is not guilty of a crime?

The leftists here seem almost bitterly disappointed that it might work out that way.

If the evidence ends up suggesting that he shot without legal justification, I'm fine with him facing such charges.  And if he has no viable self-defense claim at that point, too bad.  That's on him.

But, if the evidence ends up suggesting that his action (if not brilliant or even all that well considered) was nevertheless reasonably predicated on a need to engage in self defense, then I'm also fine with him not getting charged at all.

If he deserves to be prosecuted and convicted, so be it.  But if not, wouldn't it be nice if he was the beneficiary of neutral justice, too?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> If it's true that Martin made a 911 call, where would that call have been received (since he was from Miami)?



What? Who said Martin made a 911 call? When you say Martin do you mean Trayvon or his father?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 24, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, here we are, all sitting back in our chairs arm-chair quarterbacking this incident.  The police have interviewed Zimmerman.  In a shooting incident, if there was a crime committed by Zimmerman, don't you think they would have arrested him by now?  If not, what would be the motivation to not arrest him?  I think it was a tragic incident but piling on isn't going to do any good.  This guy is being tried by the court of public opinion and that isn't a good thing.



And yet Al Sharpton and his ilk have already convicted him and organized protests calling for his arrest without knowing anything whatsoever about the incident.
Gee...this seems familiar....
MarCATL - what do you think?


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



ever call 911?   they ask lots of questions. plus, I never knew anyone would didn't differentiate by age group when discussing a fight


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Ask if the caller knows the names and ages of those involved.

Training Manual for Call-Taker


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> If it's true that Martin made a 911 call, where would that call have been received (since he was from Miami)?



Good question. I think we would have heard by now if it went to Miami.


----------



## Liability (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > If it's true that Martin made a 911 call, where would that call have been received (since he was from Miami)?
> ...



I think they go (based on the nearest cell tower) to the most local police 9-1-1 dispatch center.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



True, I let myself get side tracked. I don't see how it would really be relevant even if he did have a criminal record.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Liability said:


> The reaction of some of the USMB's professional lefties is kinda telling.
> 
> Could Zimmerman be guilty here?  Sure.
> 
> ...



If he is guilty, then I will join in on the chorus demanding he be punished. And I am pro-death penalty if it's murder in the first.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > If it's true that Martin made a 911 call, where would that call have been received (since he was from Miami)?
> ...



No, I meant Martin. Posted the link to the video a page or two back. I don't think the reporter misspoke, either. Start at 2:33. He says the FBI is investigating the recording of the call, where Zimmerman's voice can be heard in the background. 

Trayvon Martin protests come to Chicago | Video | abc7chicago.com


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here we are, all sitting back in our chairs arm-chair quarterbacking this incident.  The police have interviewed Zimmerman.  In a shooting incident, if there was a crime committed by Zimmerman, don't you think they would have arrested him by now?  If not, what would be the motivation to not arrest him?  I think it was a tragic incident but piling on isn't going to do any good.  This guy is being tried by the court of public opinion and that isn't a good thing.
> ...



Al Sharpton is a race pimp and media whore.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

Liability said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Thanks. I know that back in '05, while I was out of town on a job, I made a 911 call that routed to an area nowhere near where I was at the time.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



and this is news?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Not!


----------



## Intense (Mar 24, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> 
> 
> GodLikeProductions.com Video - Audio & Image Hosting | Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident
> ...



Anonymous Witness Police Used Tells Orlando Station Trayvon Martin Attacked George Zimmerman
video
by Frances Martel | 3:57 pm, March 24th, 2012

As the investigation into the investigation of the killing of Trayvon Martin continues, new facts are beginning to surface, and the Fox affiliate in Tampa Bay found an anonymous witness who spoke to them in George Zimmermans defense, saying he saw the man who was mostly the aggressor in the struggle fall on the grass, dead.

Tampa Bays Fox 13 reported that the witness, who agreed only to be identified as John, saw the struggle and it was his testimony the police used to let Zimmerman go free (John spoke to Fox 13&#8242;s Orlando Affiliate, Fox 35). His statements to the cops were instrumental because Sanford police say those screams you hear, the anchor notes, are Zimmermans and not Martins. Says John: When I got upstairs and looked down, the person that was on top beating up the other guy was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point.

The police report allegedly included notes of Zimmermans shirt being wet and grassy on the back, a sign of struggle. What it also includes, though, according to this report, is an initial assessment of the situation as manslaughter and unnecessarily killing to prevent an unlawful act, according to the first police officer on the scene.

This story is far from over as the story develops and Zimmermans side comes up to light. Given that the witness is anonymous and the only on-the-record supporters of Zimmermans are his parents, his neighbor, and his lawyer, however, a reasonable explanation for his behavior appears quite elusive. The station also compiled Zimmermans history of 911 calls, the police report from the night of Martins death, and a number of other handy documents to understand the situation.

Anonymous Witness Police Used Tells Orlando Station Trayvon Martin Attacked George Zimmerman | Mediaite


----------



## The T (Mar 24, 2012)

Liability said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


And all traffic is logged...at the tower site, and the Dispatch center.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I'm not talking about what happens generally when people call 9-11.

I'm talking about the recording. Did you hear the dispatcher in the recording ask for the age of either party? Did you hear the man calling 9-11 even mention either men's ages? If not then this conversation is pointless. He didn't say kid, but he didn't say grown man either, he said "guy" that could apply to both.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Fair enough.

If he did have a criminal past it probably would be brought up in court and used as evidence that he have violent tendencies or that Zimmerman was justified in pursuing him. Wouldn't be much of a game changer though. Zimmy walks regardless in my opinion


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...




Why? Stale evidence, self defense? Media coverage?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



If that 9-11 call did occur when it is released, it will stir up public opinion moreso against Zimmy. I don't know if it will be a game changer with a petit jury but it might cause an indictment.

This should answer your initial questions about 9-11 and cell phones though:
Before You Call 911 on a Cell Phone - What You Need to Know


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



All of the above. I don't personally believe Zimmy was acting in self-defense. But from what I've seen up and 'till now, I also don't see enough evidence against him. Not because Zimmy did the right thing and was perfectly innocent, but because it's a "he said he said" situation and one of the "he saids" can't say nothin'.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > ThirdTerm said:
> ...


Or someone was looking for 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > She heard them exchange words then heard the beginnings of the physical altercation. Doesn't match with what Zimmerman said about being attacked from behind unless he was hollering it over his shoulder as he ran away from Martin.
> ...



No, he said he wasn't going to run away, he was going to walk away quickly. 

But don't let the facts keep your confirmation bias down.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> All of the above. I don't personally believe Zimmy was acting in self-defense. But from what I've seen up and 'till now, I also don't see enough evidence against him. Not because Zimmy did the right thing and was perfectly innocent, but because it's a "he said he said" situation and one of the "he saids" can't say nothin'.



If the black hadn't attacked Zimmerman (I like how you mock Jews by changing the Jewish name to Zimmy) then there wouldn't have been the physical evidence that Zimmerman was assaulted.  It's not "he said he said", it's the "evidence says..."


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



this story was published originally on Monday Feb 27th  -- Ravi is just being a troll.

He knows Zimmerman was jumped by the teenager. He knows the teenager was pummeling Zimmerman.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I am sure you think walking away quickly is not running but hey.

If he walked away so quickly, how did he end up on the ground so close to where Zimmerman's car was?


Walking quickly should have had them a bit of a way from the car and of course a teenager verbally confronted Zimmerman while walking quickly away


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Ravi then must be God.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


No, they don't. And the "overreaction" comes partly because of the stand your ground law and the FACT that a boy without a record was killed. More people should "over-react" when the cops appear to be allowing an injustice.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



reading Ravi's post for a number of years, I can assure you He thinks he is god


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

paulitician said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


The cops identified him as white. That may have weighed into their decision not to charge him. As may his cozy relationship with the Sanford police department.

It's funny, the "libertarian" that normally questions any hint of police misconduct (and yea, I'm talking about you) has no questions of the police in this case.

Telling.


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> If he walked away so quickly, how did he end up on the ground *so close to where Zimmerman's car was*?



And just how close was Zimmerman's car to Martin's body? The fight/shooting happened on a grassy courtyard between a two long rows of apartments. In the video reports and in photos, you can see this did not happen close to his car.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


From what I've read, he had to pass that way to get back home.

Toad.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



I'm not sure what they could have told the parents.  How did the police justify the entire event and then just letting the killer go.  I try to imagine a policeman telling me my child was killed by a block watch person and he was released.  It's impossible..


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

From the link posted earlier:

So this proves that Martin ran away from Zimmerman so I don't want to hear anymore crap about Trayvon not running away. Then again I will because racist trolls don't care about facts...



> Zimmerman: "Go straight in. Oh, s***. He's running ... down towards the other entrance of neighborhood."
> 
> Dispatcher: "He's running? Which way is he running?"
> 
> ...



Then I also want to point out:

The caller here used the term "guy" to refer to the individual that was on top during the fight. 


> Dispatcher: "So, when you heard screaming, it was a male screaming?"
> 
> Caller: "Yes. And the guy on top had a white t-shirt."
> 
> ...



Also WHO had a white T-shirt on? Trayvon had a hoodie and I thought Zimmy had a red sweatshirt?

Now let me point this out:



> Caller:" I know. I can't believe somebody's killed. He was saying help. Why didn't someone come out and help him?"
> 
> Dispatcher: "Listen, we don't know if they been killed ..."
> 
> Caller: "Yes, the person is dead, laying on the ground."



and from the same caller...



> Caller: "I didn't see cause it was too dark, and I just heard people screaming 'help me, help me.' And this person shot him! He was like wrestling with him, you know what I mean, on the ground, from what I can see it was very dark. The man didn't try to run away or anything. I don't want to be a witness or anything. I'm scared. Oh, my god, a young boy, I can't imagine, I haven't seen anyone killed. This is a nice neighborhood. Oh, my God, I'm too scared to live here."
> 
> Dispatcher: "You don't have to worry right now. We have many officers on the way. Two officers on scene right now, we are on scene, OK?"



This was interesting as well:


> Dispatcher: "Do you need police, fire or medical?"
> 
> Caller: "Medical. I think someone has been shot."
> 
> ...



This is down right strange:


> Caller: "Yes, there are people around him now."
> 
> Dispatcher: "You there with kids?"
> 
> ...



A black guy standing over Martin? Who is this guy?

Whoever this is should be able to tell us exactly what happened in regards to who was on top of who:


> Caller: "I saw a man laying on the ground screaming who needed help. I was going to go over there to try and help him, but my dog got off the leash, and I ran and got him, and I hurried around and down, and the screaming stopped."
> 
> Dispatcher: "Did you see the person get shot?"
> 
> ...



http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/03/20/911-calls-paint-picture-of-chaos-after-florida-teen-is-shot/


----------



## Emma (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


There is a video of Martin's Dad retracing his steps; it shows the gate to the complex and he points out the clubhouse right there, mentioning that is where Zimmerman claimed to be when he called police.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



He said, she said....heck i was a 'witness' too!


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Wow....


It would go to the nearest dispatcher, so the same place Zimmerman's call went to.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


You need to ask more intelligent questions.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You got that right.

Nevertheless, recording a tape on a conspiracy station is pretty much being a troll looking for fame. Ask Dante, he does it all the time, lol.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


I read they told him that there was no evidence to convict him because he claimed self-defense.

Yeah, and that does sound incredibly lame.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> From the link posted earlier:
> 
> So this proves that Martin ran away from Zimmerman so I don't want to hear anymore crap about Trayvon not running away. Then again I will because racist trolls don't care about facts...
> 
> ...



The thing is, witnesses see things that aren't there all the time. So that there are different versions isn't surprising.

It's also not surprising that Trayvon started to run after his girlfriend told him he should.

None of these calls make it clear who is calling for help.

And none of them make it clear when Trayvon was shot, or how, or even if Zimmerman was calling for help after he shot Trayvon.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It was reported that Trayvon's parents claim that they were told Zimmy was an upstanding citizen and had no run-ins with the law.

That'd be funny if it wasn't so sad...


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 24, 2012)

Several points to ponder here:

It is a gated community.
A Neighborhood Watch is common in a gated community.
The Neighborhood Watch is well established.
Zimmerman is an active member of the NW.
Trayvon was a person that Zimmerman did not recognize.

WE don't have all the facts, and 'blogs' don't count as fact, period!


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > From the link posted earlier:
> ...



Which is why I feel as though knowing what we know today... Zimmerman walks. 

However I REALLY REALLY REALLY want to hear this 9-11 call from Trayvon.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Several points to ponder here:
> 
> It is a gated community.
> A Neighborhood Watch is common in a gated community.
> ...



So Zimmerman is an established member of the neighborhood watch, this then ends up in a dead body laying on the ground. A lot of pieces need to be added to that puzzle.

9-11 recordings and transcripts are facts. They were released publically. They can't draw us to a conclusion about what actually happened but they can give us an idea about what witnesses saw.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 24, 2012)

A witness says that Zimmerman acted in self defense.  The man, who  is identified only as John, claims that Zimmerman was on the ground shouting for help as Martin was on top of him, beating him.   The witness then called 911.  According to one reputable source:    

His statements to police were instrumental, because police backed up Zimmerman's claims, saying those screams on the 911 call are those of Zimmerman.

"When I got upstairs and looked down, the guy who was on top beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point," John said.

Zimmerman says the shooting was self defense. According to information released on the Sanford city website, Zimmerman said he was going back to his SUV when he was attacked by the teen.

Sanford police say Zimmerman was bloody in his face and head, and the back of his shirt was wet and had grass stains, indicating a struggle took place before the shooting. 

Witness: Martin attacked Zimmerman

There is a good chance that those who are protesting in the streets are doing nothing more than glorifying a street hood who is solely responsible for his own death.   Sadly, not all kids are innocent.    I do not know, nor do I care, whether Zimmerman was a racist.  A racist has as much right to self-defense as anyone else.    The only question is whether or not Zimmerman acted in self-defense.  So far, all the evidence seems to show  he did.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> From the link posted earlier:
> 
> So this proves that Martin ran away from Zimmerman so I don't want to hear anymore crap about Trayvon not running away. Then again I will because racist trolls don't care about facts...
> 
> ...



The dispatcher then said "You don't need to do that" and Zimmerman replies "Okay".  How do you decide where to end your quote?  There is nothing sinister about anyone trying to keep an eye on a suspect while the police arrive, but the police told Zimmerman not to for HIS OWN protection.  Following criminals is a dangerous thing to do, as Zimmerman found out, but by the grace of God, he had a gun and served justice.


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> 
> 
> GodLikeProductions.com Video - Audio & Image Hosting | Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident
> ...



I hope the kid did kick that cocksucker Zimmerman's ass, he had NO FUCKING BUSINESS confronting the kid, even the dispatcher told him not to do it. I hope that punk Zimmerman gets the book thrown at him and I hope those assholes who didn't arrest him get fired. 

Let me ask you genius; if some asshole follows you and you try to avoid him, then he  comes up on you and starts a fight and you kick his ass, do you think that you would be in the wrong?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Mar 24, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Brandishing a gun is always a bad idea.
> 
> He should have never chased the kid in the first place.



No one knows if Zimmerman 'brandished' his gun. We do know that he drew and fired it.

Agreed, he shouldn't have followed Trayvon, but the fact that he did is NOT a crime.


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> There is this one:
> 
> Witness: Martin attacked Zimmerman
> 
> ...



That doesn't prove A FUCKING THING, except the fact that the asshole (Zimmerman) who was following the kid and was told NOT TO CONFRONT THE KID, confronted him and was getting HIS PUNK ASS KICKED. You guys are just hoping that this kid was "bad" so you can justify this heinous act in your eyes. I bet it hits home for some of you "folks" who are scared of "them" when they walk down the street.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > No one knows if Zimmerman 'brandished' his gun. We do know that he drew and fired it.
> ...


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

Emma said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Roz man said:
> ...



EXCELLENT POINTS EMMA!! That "stand your ground" law should apply to this kid who was being confronted by Zimmerman.


----------



## Defiant1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


 
Then in your mind it boils down to both of them defending themselves.

Guess one shouldn't bring Skittles to a gun fight.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Brandishing a gun is always a bad idea.
> ...


It's also not self defense.


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

chikenwing said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Excellent points!


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



the young man charged at Zimmerman. take it to the bank


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > The video clip was from the very next day.
> ...



I hope that the kid was at least able to do that before he was shot by that scumbag.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> ...was getting HIS PUNK ASS KICKED.



...........................................  these days kicking somebody's ass can get you shot. --- just go to any large inner city


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> I see the Zimmerman apologist are still grasping at crackers.



LOL, no fucking doubt!!!!


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...




Yep!


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

Defiant1 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



No NOT AT ALL. the kid was defending himself from that asshole who was following him. The dispatcher told Zimmerman that he didn't need to confront the fucking kid, yet zimmerman chose to do so. All the kid was doing was walking down the FUCKING street, he wasn't breaking into cars or houses, he was walking.

You can go FUCK YOURSELF with that last sentence, I wonder what you would be saying if that situation happened to one of your relatives ASSHOLE?


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



If someone was following you and stalking you and you thought they were going to attack you, what would you do, give them a blow job or would you start defending yourself??? The best defense is a good offense. Zimmerman had NO business getting out of his truck and confronting the kid.


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

Dante said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > ...was getting HIS PUNK ASS KICKED.
> ...



That's true.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 24, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


If you're asking Dante, the answer is prolly.


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



What's the matter Ravi, dying of thirst again? The sperm bank close early?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

The Professor said:


> A witness says that Zimmerman acted in self defense.  The man, who  is identified only as John, claims that Zimmerman was on the ground shouting for help as Martin was on top of him, beating him.   The witness then called 911.  According to one reputable source:
> 
> His statements to police were instrumental, because police backed up Zimmerman's claims, saying those screams on the 911 call are those of Zimmerman.
> 
> ...



There is just as much of a chance that those who aren't protesting and who are yapping on this board about "street hoods" (seriously what the Heck is a "street hood"? Are you for real?) are doing nothing but glorifying an idiot.

I don't care if Zimmerman was racist or not. You have as much evidence that Trayvon was a "street hood" (WHATEVER that may be) that anybody does that Zimmerman is a racist: none. So... shut up.


----------



## jillian (Mar 24, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> 
> 
> GodLikeProductions.com Video - Audio & Image Hosting | Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident
> ...



why was zimmerman hunting black kids?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > From the link posted earlier:
> ...



This is not a response, just a for the record. Once again: *there is no evidence that Trayvon ever did anything criminal in his entire life up until the moment that he possibly attacked Zimmerman, which could have also been self-defense. Ariux believes all black males are criminals.* Disclaimer.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> If someone was following you and stalking you and you thought they were going to attack you, what would you do, give them a blow job or would you start defending yourself??? The best defense is a good offense. Zimmerman had NO business getting out of his truck and confronting the kid.



Starting a fight with someone you fear might be wanting a fight with you is self-defense?  Do you take stupid pills?  Jumping in front of a bullet isn't self-defense, either.

The black could have jogged away anytime he wanted.  He was 6' and in his prime. Zimmerman was obese.  Do the math.  He thought he would teach Zimmerman a lesson.  The black did not act in self-defense.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

I feel the need to say it's rare to find a 17-year-old of any race that isn't in the system anywhere these days. Not even a speeding ticket for all we know. Kids get dragged into the justice system for school yard fights these days. Florida is notorious for that kind of thing. It's impossible for me to even consider the kid being up to no good with no evidence that he was a criminal. BTW: *His skin tone is not evidence that he was a criminal.*


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > If someone was following you and stalking you and you thought they were going to attack you, what would you do, give them a blow job or would you start defending yourself??? The best defense is a good offense. Zimmerman had NO business getting out of his truck and confronting the kid.
> ...



There is no evidence that he started the fight. Just some evidence that he may have won the fight. We do not know the shape of Zimmerman or really the boy at the time of the incident. Stop making crap up.


----------



## Peach (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> I feel the need to say it's rare to find a 17-year-old of any race that isn't in the system anywhere these days. Not even a speeding ticket for all we know. Kids get dragged into the justice system for school yard fights these days. Florida is notorious for that kind of thing. It's impossible for me to even consider the kid being up to no good with no evidence that he was a criminal. BTW: *His skin tone is not evidence that he was a criminal.*



His right to self defense has been negated by his skin color it appears; the killer left his vehicle with a firearm to follow him. When the gun was seen by the victim is unknown. "Why are you following me" may indicate fear, "What are you doing here" does not.


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > If someone was following you and stalking you and you thought they were going to attack you, what would you do, give them a blow job or would you start defending yourself??? The best defense is a good offense. Zimmerman had NO business getting out of his truck and confronting the kid.
> ...



Maybe you grew up with your parents telling you to let the aggressor hit your first? That's a DUMB strategy. If I have been avoiding someone and they kept following me in their vehicle, and they exited the vehicle to "confront" me and I felt cornered, damn straight that I would come out swinging at that cocksucker. 
"The black" CERTAINLY did at in self defense, the zimmerman had no business confronting the kid.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Maybe you grew up with your parents telling you to let the aggressor hit your first? That's a DUMB strategy. If I have been avoiding someone and they kept following me in their vehicle, and they exited the vehicle to "confront" me and I felt cornered, damn straight that I would come out swinging at that cocksucker.
> "The black" CERTAINLY did at in self defense, the zimmerman had no business confronting the kid.



It's your assumption that Zimmerman got out of the car to confront the black.  But, even given that assumption, for several reasons Zimmerman wouldn't have signaled that he wanted a fight.  And, given the black's physical superiority (6' vs. obesity), the black was never in danger from a physical assault form Zimmerman.  At any time, he could have jogged away or easily overpowered Zimmerman, should Zimmerman had tried  to start a fight.  

It was the lack of fear of danger that caused the black to attack.  If he were scared, he would have tried to avoid a fight (human nature).  But, he thought he'd teach Zimmerman a lesson (black nature), so he attacked.  Because Zimmerman was no match for him, Zimmerman was forced to shoot him (self-defense).


----------



## Pheonixops (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you grew up with your parents telling you to let the aggressor hit your first? That's a DUMB strategy. If I have been avoiding someone and they kept following me in their vehicle, and they exited the vehicle to "confront" me and I felt cornered, damn straight that I would come out swinging at that cocksucker.
> ...



Thanks for the laugh, what a JOKE!!!


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> I feel the need to say it's rare to find a 17-year-old of any race that isn't in the system anywhere these days. Not even a speeding ticket for all we know.



Juvenile criminal records are not public.  But, we do know at the time of the shooting, the black was under suspension form school.  How about if the school opens up the disciplinary records, with the black's parent's permission?  Not going to happen, I wonder why... NOT.



> It's impossible for me to even consider the kid being up to no good with no evidence that he was a criminal. BTW: *His skin tone is not evidence that he was a criminal.*



His skin tone isn't evidence that he's a criminal?  But, apparently the white skin of Zimmerman, some of the police, the DA, and maybe some of the witnesses is proof that they're racist.

The punk kid attacked someone and that someone shot in self-defense.  That's what happened.


----------



## rdean (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh wow, think he has a backward "B"?







Why do right wing groups with "God" as part of their name always seem to be liars?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel the need to say it's rare to find a 17-year-old of any race that isn't in the system anywhere these days. Not even a speeding ticket for all we know.
> ...



I repeatedly said that I cannot call Zimmerman a racist. I have NOT ONCE called Zimmerman racist or anyone else. It would be unfair because I do not know Zimmerman.

The kid was suspended for tardiness. The kid took vacations with his family to Colorado to go skiing. I don't know any criminal minded kids from broken homes that take vacations in colorado. Heck, I didn't even go water skiing until I was 20, I've been waiting to go snow board and I think I'll take a trip to Utah next year in early December. Trayvon's not in the criminal justice system, so we have no evidence that he's a criminal. Therefore we all ought to be fair and unbiased and refrain from calling Zimmy a racist and Trayvon a criminal. From my understand he only would be in the system for a felony, but there's enough 17-year-olds out here with felonies for you to recognize a good kid from a regular kid school-aged kid. Apparently the kid wants to be a pilot and liked flying. I can look into this kids eyes and tell he was a normal kid. He looks as threatening as my old neighbors kitten, then again I don't like cats or my old neighbors.


----------



## Dante (Mar 24, 2012)

rdean said:


> Oh wow, think he has a backward "B"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe for the same reasons progressive leftists lie and call themselves liberal?


----------



## Ariux (Mar 24, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> I repeatedly said that I cannot call Zimmerman a racist.



Maybe you can't, but it's the consensus of people on your side of the fence that there's a lot of racist whites involved in this case.



> The kid was suspended for tardiness.



Chronic tardiness is a way of saying "fuck you" to the school.  It's hard to believe that tardiness alone resulted in suspension (instead of detention).   Maybe tardiness was the final straw.  Let's see the kid's school record.  Until we see the kid's record, it's premature to announce that he was a good kid.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariux said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > I repeatedly said that I cannot call Zimmerman a racist.
> ...



First: Tell me what my side of the fence is? Then explain to me how SharpTONE and and that ilk have anything to do with me? They don't.

Second: I would not jump to conclusions on that either. Trayvon went to a magnet school. Many magnet schools are very disciplined as they offer special activities for students they wouldn't get elsewhere and some of them require testing and examination for entrance outside of their districts or for all of their students.  

I looked up the student handbook the rules aren't that tough on tardiness (I personally don't think the rules are tough enough) But I feel as though unlike most public schools this school probably ACTUALLY enforces most of their guidelines. That being the case, Trayvon was tardy ten or eleven times this year according to the handbook:
http://74.53.27.98/~mkhscom/Information Files/Student and Parent Handbook 11-12.pdf

Could just be dumb luck. The kid might just have poor timing. The school never said he skipped class, but that he was late. I remember running down the hallway in my school to get the class, didn't make it all the time, but then again they didn't enforce crap in my school so I never got in trouble. My younger brothers went to a magnet school, they never had the luck I did. Plus, the kid is a lover boy apparently, love-struck kids get late for class every once and a while. Not making excuses just saying this kid isn't going to end up on cops because he was late for class.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 24, 2012)

Two off topic comments/questions:

First: I was reading the school handbook and I LOVE the schools dress code. Everything goes past the knees and kids can't come to school in their pajamas like the idiots did at mine. I always wondered why parents let their children out of the house looking a certain way.

Second: does anybody know if Trayvon ever lived in Tampa, Florida? From what I've heard he's a Miami native... has lived anywhere other then Miami?


----------



## Ariux (Mar 25, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> First: Tell me what my side of the fence is? Then explain to me how SharpTONE and and that ilk have anything to do with me? They don't.



People who think Zimmerman committed a crime.



> I looked up the student handbook the rules aren't that tough on tardiness (I personally don't think the rules are tough enough) But I feel as though unlike most public schools this school probably ACTUALLY enforces most of their guidelines.



So, we know based on unexcused reported tardiness alone that this black kid has been in after-school detention a couple of times, Saturday school, several in-school detentions, and more than one out of school detention - in the current year, alone.   Not to mention a lot of 'F's for participation. Am I suppose to believe that a kid with that record never causes any trouble except for being late?  Let's see the school records.

Running on Colored People's Time isn't the only black stereotype this black kid fulfills.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ariux said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > First: Tell me what my side of the fence is? Then explain to me how SharpTONE and and that ilk have anything to do with me? They don't.
> ...



Ugh... why am I even having a conversation with you? In one of posts you almost sounded rational... the black stereotype comment brought me back to reality. Trolling isn't cool.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 25, 2012)

Apparently, Martin was beating on Zimmerman for quite some time before he got shot.   According to the sources I have read, a witness saw the beating when  he took his dog outside for a potty break.   The witness first told the attacker he was going to call 911, then he retrieved  his dog who was not on a leash, then he went to his upstairs apartment some distance away to make the 911 call.  Even while he was making the call, the voice of Zimmerman yelling for help could still be heard in the background.  Only when the gunshot was heard did the cries for help  stop.  The beating obviously took more than just a few seconds, most likely several minutes. 

Zimmerman's injuries (bloody face and head) were recorded by the police; however, I have heard no reports of any injuries to Martin other than the gunshot.   This leads me to believe that Martin was the attacker and Zimmerman was unable to fight back.   Common sense tells you that no man would endure a beating that lasted as long as that experienced by Zimmerman without trying to ward off his attacker.   Zimmerman's multiple injuries and the apparent lack of injuries to Martin prove Zimmerman was the guy on the bottom and he was unable to defend himself without using deadly force.  

I would like to know if  if the bullet passed through Martin's body.  This is important because if it passed through it could provide additional information as to  who was on top.  If Zimmerman  were on top, I would expect the bullet to be found  right under Martin's body, possible penetrating into the ground or asphalt.    If the bullet passed through the body but was not found on the scene, Zimmerman was obviously on the bottom during the beating.  I really don't need this evidence since other information independently proves Martin was on top, but I am curious nonetheless.  

Fortunately, unemotional forensics will be the deciding factor.  If forensics show that Martin was shot at point-blank range after he had been beating on Zimmerman for more than a few seconds with no end in sight, there is no way Zimmerman will be convicted; arrested perhaps for purely political reasons, but not convicted.  Hell, this case would be a defense attorney's dream.

There are those who think that Martin was shot as he was running away or perhaps  backing off.  If this is the case, Zimmerman had no right to use deadly force since he no longer had a reasonable fear of death or serious bodily injury (this is the legal standard for self-defense).  However, this could only be true if the ballistic evidence shows that  Martin was shot at some distance.   I don't have access to the official ballistics findings, but  from everything I have read I am certain that the evidence will show that Martin was shot at point-blank range during the time he was beating Zimmerman.  The good thing is that the ballistic evidence should be conclusive.   Final analysis: self defense.

I can only wonder what would have happened to Zimmerman if he were unarmed.  Do any of you wonder the same thing?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> I can look into this kids eyes and tell he was a normal kid. .





You can? Wow. When does your drama debut on TV?


'The Eye Gazer' Wednesdays at 9pm!


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Apparently, Martin was beating on Zimmerman for quite some time before he got shot.   According to the sources I have read, a witness saw the beating when  he took his dog outside for a potty break.   The witness first told the attacker he was going to call 911, then he retrieved  his dog who was not on a leash, then he went to his upstairs apartment some distance away to make the 911 call.  Even while he was making the call, the voice of Zimmerman yelling for help could still be heard in the background.  Only when the gunshot was heard did the cries for help  stop.  The beating obviously took more than just a few seconds, most likely several minutes.
> 
> Zimmerman's injuries (bloody face and head) were recorded by the police; however, I have heard no reports of any injuries to Martin other than the gunshot.   This leads me to believe that Martin was the attacker and Zimmerman was unable to fight back.   Common sense tells you that no man would endure a beating that lasted as long as that experienced by Zimmerman without trying to ward off his attacker.   Zimmerman's multiple injuries and the apparent lack of injuries to Martin prove Zimmerman was the guy on the bottom and he was unable to defend himself without using deadly force.
> 
> ...



Yeah.

Zimmerman and Martin would be down at the police station giving their sides of the story about the fist fight they had.

Then they would have probably been released.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Brandishing a gun is always a bad idea.
> ...



He was the aggressor. While that may not have been a crime..killing a kid..very well might be..

And so far it looks like it was.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > I can look into this kids eyes and tell he was a normal kid. .
> ...



Its intuition. Its the way I feel. Something I have a right to express. Not saying it law or doctrine, I could be right or wrong. But when I see this kid... I see a regular teenager.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, Martin was beating on Zimmerman for quite some time before he got shot.   According to the sources I have read, a witness saw the beating when  he took his dog outside for a potty break.   The witness first told the attacker he was going to call 911, then he retrieved  his dog who was not on a leash, then he went to his upstairs apartment some distance away to make the 911 call.  Even while he was making the call, the voice of Zimmerman yelling for help could still be heard in the background.  Only when the gunshot was heard did the cries for help  stop.  The beating obviously took more than just a few seconds, most likely several minutes.
> ...



That is one possibility.  The other is that Zimmerman would be dead.  Since the beating went on for at least several minutes, and there were no signs of it ending, I tend to go with the latter possibility.  I haven't been in a lot of fights, but I do know that most fights end when one of the parties shows dominance.   The fact that the attack lasted at least several minutes, with multiple injuries to Zimmerman but none to Martin convinces me that Martin was trying to do more than show the other guy who is boss.  But I could be wrong so I will give you the last word.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> Oh wow, think he has a backward "B"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morton Downey Jr. paved the way for the new Conservative reality when he was "attacked" by skinheads.

Morton Downey Jr. Dies - CBS News



> That effort to top himself every night led to perhaps the biggest embarrassment of his career when he claimed neo-Nazi skinheads attacked him in San Francisco, cutting off his hair and painting a swastika on his head.
> 
> Authorities could never verify the attack, and Downey's critics pounced, calling it a publicity stunt.
> Morton Downey Jr. Dies - CBS News





> Following his death, news reports and obituaries incorrectly (according to the Orange County Register)[22] credited him as the composer of "Wipe Out."[12] As of 2008, Downey's official website (and others) continue to make this claim.[23] Prior to Downey's death, Spin in April 1989 had identified the "Wipe Out" authorship as a myth.[24]
> Morton Downey, Jr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



Sure there was "signs" of it ending. Martin was trying to get away from Zimmerman. And I've been in quite a few blood and mud fights in my day. Part of the reason I'm so damned ugly.

And hard as it might be to fathom..it's extremely difficult to beat a person to death, unarmed. Especially if he's almost twice your size.


----------



## Dante (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> And hard as it might be to fathom..it's extremely difficult to beat a person to death, unarmed. Especially if he's almost twice your size.



really? 


full of shit alert!


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 25, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Apparently, Martin was beating on Zimmerman for quite some time before he got shot.   According to the sources I have read, a witness saw the beating when  he took his dog outside for a potty break.   The witness first told the attacker he was going to call 911, then he retrieved  his dog who was not on a leash, then he went to his upstairs apartment some distance away to make the 911 call.  Even while he was making the call, the voice of Zimmerman yelling for help could still be heard in the background.  Only when the gunshot was heard did the cries for help  stop.  The beating obviously took more than just a few seconds, most likely several minutes.
> 
> Zimmerman's injuries (bloody face and head) were recorded by the police; however, I have heard no reports of any injuries to Martin other than the gunshot.   This leads me to believe that Martin was the attacker and Zimmerman was unable to fight back.   Common sense tells you that no man would endure a beating that lasted as long as that experienced by Zimmerman without trying to ward off his attacker.   Zimmerman's multiple injuries and the apparent lack of injuries to Martin prove Zimmerman was the guy on the bottom and he was unable to defend himself without using deadly force.
> 
> ...



Trayvon would be back in school and hopefully his father put enough of a hurting on him to get his little act together and snap him out of this early senioritis he had (I got that early too... then again I got it in my freshman year lol). He probably would have either gone to school to be a pilot or joined the air force and became one. I may have had the pleasure of working with him or been stationed with him one day. May have been my neighbor.

Zimmermen would still be at his job and go to work the next morning with a headache. He. Probably would've been embarrased but his life would eventually gone back to normal and who knows he might have one day made the force.

Best part: Al Sharpton would not be relevent to any conversation at all.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Dante said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > And hard as it might be to fathom..it's extremely difficult to beat a person to death, unarmed. Especially if he's almost twice your size.
> ...



I am sure you've been in plenty of fights where your opponent died..

But all of mine?

We both lived.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I was going to give you the last word; however, you made that impossible.   I have provided evidence that Martin was not trying to get away but was killed while he was beating on Zimmerman.  However, you have provided no evidence that he was trying to get away, and  an unsubstantiated opinion means nothing.  You think it is difficult to beat a person to death?  Well, there are tens of thousands of cases that prove you wrong.   The easiest thing in the world to do is beat a man to death when he can't defend himself.  The fact that Zimmerman outweighed Martin is meaningless, given the *evidence* which proves that Zimmerman was  the one who got beaten and Martin was unscathed.    It's nice to make assumptions, but when the assumptions are inconsistent with the evidence, they are worthless.  Besides, you should know that just because one person weighs more than another does not mean he is stronger.  And just because one person is stronger than another does not mean he is the better fighter.   Hell, common sense disproves your argument, and the evidence in the case at hand proves your assumptions are invalid.    I think you are too emotionally involved in this case to examine it rationally. 

Beside, under the law it doesn't matter whether you believe that Martin would not have caused additional injury to Zimmerman.    If Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of serious bodily injury or death - and the evidence shows that he did -  he had the absolute right to pull the trigger.  Question for you sir, not for my benefit but for the others on this forum:  just how long would you have allowed yourself to be pummeled about the face and head before you took the only action you could to stop it?  Ten minutes, twenty?   When would it enter your mind that perhaps the relentless pounding could cause serous injury or even death?  After ten minutes?  When you were on the verge of losing consciousness?    I think Zimmerman waited long enough.  I think the courts will agree with me.

Now I will give you the last word.  I am done with you and with this thread.   I have wasted enough time on you.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



Doesn't matter what you consider wasted time really..

As for "evidence"? Zimmerman on the 911 tapes says that Murphy is running away from him. Got it?

Running away.

Not only that..he complains that "they always get away".

Listen to the tape.

Zimmerman confirms what I said.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> And I've been in quite a few blood and mud fights in my day. Part of the reason I'm so damned ugly.






Come on now, I'm sure you were ugly before you got your ass kicked again and again.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 25, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
> would have stopped the kid...
> 
> I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...



Okay, I wasn't there so I don't know what really happened, but showing someone a gun while they are beating up on you?  Are they even going to pay attention?  Not sure how that works.  Seems to me, you just want to get it out and shoot the guy so he will leave you alone.

I want to believe that this was a justified shooting.  I don't want to believe there are people out there that go around shooting other people for no apparent reason.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Apparently, Martin was beating on Zimmerman for quite some time before he got shot.


Supposedly the phone log for Martin's girl friend show he was shot approximately 1 minute after her call with Martin ended.

Got any more lies?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 25, 2012)

bodecea said:


> I've seen people disparage the girlfriend because she didn't come forward right away....will those same people say the same about this "witness"?



This eye witness did come foreword immediately. He was interviewed by police & the reporter that day.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



I advised you not to feed the troll, but you didn't listen!


----------



## Intense (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Part of the problem with Zimmerman on the bottom, getting the shit kicked out of himself, is sooner or later the gun would have been vulnerable. I doubt Anyone here could say with certainty, the mindset of either of the two combatants at the time. I am curious about both of their natures. Was there a history of violence with either or both of them. What exactly triggered the actual physical confrontation? What was the measure of hate, of fear, of uncertainty that led to that tragic end?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



These things we don't yet know. I have a feeling there is a whole lot we do not know and yet many here pretend to know it, or think that the little they do know is all that is needed.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Zimmerman 5'9".

Martin 6' 160 lbs

(both those from the cop report)

From pics, Zimmerman is fat.






Who is twice the size of whom?


----------



## Intense (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



We are in agreement. Better to support a complete investigation, though I do think this should be brought to Trial. We All have allot to learn from what happened.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Who the fuck is Murphy?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Yup. I don't know if he's guilty or not. I wasn't there but we need to let due process run it's course. I have learned a whole lot from this case already. Most of it about some of the posters here.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Roz man said:
> ...


 
They aren't honest enough, nor do they have enough character, to be embarassed.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



Murphy's law maybe?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Bingo!


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


"... there are no "knowns." There are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say there are things that we now know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we do not know we don't know."


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Thing is, on this topic, Sallow has responded to a post with a link directly to the cop report and said that the cop report says the EXACT opoosite of what it says - he didn't read the report, yet he posts the exact opposite of what the report says.

Secondly, he doesn't even know the parties' names????

Yet, like so many, he posts what OTHERS have told him, and post it as fact.

I hate that shit.

Folks surrender thought to others too much and it is killing this country.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



The big red stars on his rep are a clue as to his ability to post logically.... even TruthMocker manages to avoid the red rep.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Surrendering thought to others is how one can continue to be a lefty.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 25, 2012)

There is as much evidence that Treyvon Martin was a street thug as there is that Zimmerman is a racist, which is NONE at all.

There is a witness.  The witness gives an account consistent with Zimmerman's injuries.   That's the only facts we have at this time.  Is it possible that Treyvon was confronted, felt "dissed" and decided that he would pull a "tude" with Zimmerman that included giving hin a thump on the head with a car of iced tea?  

No matter what those who were not there think, a great deal is going to turn on that can.  If there is blood on it, and that blood is Zimmerman's this whole case is gone.  It's going to be Duke Lacrosse all over again.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> There is as much evidence that Treyvon Martin was a street thug as there is that Zimmerman is a racist, which is NONE at all.
> 
> There is a witness.  The witness gives an account consistent with Zimmerman's injuries.   That's the only facts we have at this time.  Is it possible that Treyvon was confronted, felt "dissed" and decided that he would pull a "tude" with Zimmerman that included giving hin a thump on the head with a car of iced tea?
> 
> No matter what those who were not there think, a great deal is going to turn on that can.  If there is blood on it, and that blood is Zimmerman's this whole case is gone.  It's going to be Duke Lacrosse all over again.



My theory, and I wasn't there so it is 100% speculation at this time is that Martin shoved Zimmerman to the ground, wounding him on the back of his head, and then sat on him punching him in the face which accounted for his bloodied nose. Zimmerman pulled the gun that martin didn't know he had, and shot him.

I will be interested in hearing the ballistics on this case.


----------



## Dante (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



you are so stupid it's unbelievable


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 25, 2012)

Dante said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


 
Not to me! I find it perfectly believable.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is as much evidence that Treyvon Martin was a street thug as there is that Zimmerman is a racist, which is NONE at all.
> ...



Martin was on the phone with his girlfriend when Zimmerman approached him. If anyone, Martin was the one who had a legal right to "stand his ground". He had a right to be where he was and he had a right to defend himself. 

Zimmerman could have walked away at any time. He was the one who was armed. He was the one who outweighed the kid by 100 lbs

No doubt there was an altercation. But it was an altercation provoked by Zimmerman


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 25, 2012)

I think people who second guess this shit are nuts. Completely nuts.


----------



## Liability (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




YOU don't know that.  Nobody alive today "knows" that, except (one way or the other) Zimmerman.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



The forensics seem to point that way.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



My bad..it was late when I posted that..

I meant Martin.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



This whole thing might not have happened if Zimmerman had just followed Martin home, never got out of his truck to bully the kid, if he had just done his job and only went that far.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The "cop" report makes no mention of any statement. They didn't question him.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



He wasn't doing any "job". From what I understand..he wasn't even registered as neighborhood watch. And it seems from his behavior that he had little or no training in how to handle these situations. Police will seldom go up against a perp, one on one. They generally call for backup. Why? Because they aren't trying to prove themselves with each and every suspect. We they are trying to do is apprehend a person in the safest manner possible..that reduces risk to themselves and that person.

What Zimmerman did may have been fine in a "Death Wish" sort of universe..but not in this case.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He was the captain of the block watch group though.  He was watching the neighborhood and was suspicious, paranoid really because he was saying the kid had something in his waistband but he was the one who confronted the kid, he was the one who was armed and he was the one who was skittish.

You are right, he should have waited for the police but he thought the black guy would get away, he said so in the audio.  These punks always get away or something to that effect.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



We do know that it was Zimmerman who was following the kid. We know that for some reason, Zimmerman chose to leave the safety of his car. We do know one was armed and one wasn't 

If not for the fact that Zimmerman provoked a situation, Martin would be alive today


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, there is a lot that we do know even though Martin died and can't defend himself now.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is as much evidence that Treyvon Martin was a street thug as there is that Zimmerman is a racist, which is NONE at all.
> ...



I want to see the chemical analysis of the blood on the CAN.

According to the witness, and I heard this on the news last night.  I have not looked for a link.  Zimmerman and Martin got into a verbal confrontation.  Zimmerman said that he had called the police and was going to meet with them.  He then left Martin and was opening the door to his car when Martin jumped him from behind and hit him in the head with the can.  Zimmerman fell to the ground and rolled over with Martin beating him in the face with the can.   Zimmerman, clearly identified by the red jacket he was wearing was screaming help me.  No one responded.  Zimmerman was able to reach his gun and shot Treyvon Martin.   The witness did not see the actual gunshot because he was distracted by his dog so missed that crucial moment.  We don't know whether there was any struggle for control of the gun.

I would hope the can had been preserved.  If there was blood on it.  If that blood was Zimmerman's we should know that by now.   Logically, if the can did not have blood on it, or if the blood was not Zimmerman's, he would have been arrested by now.   The shooting was clearly unprovoked.   So far, the evidence is consistent with self-defense.   How afraid are the authorities to release the information about the can?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



You continue in your grand tradition of talking about shit you know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## Dante (Mar 25, 2012)

several black residents of the neighborhood where Martin was shot have only good things to say about Zimmerman.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I also have heard this story before, I can not find it anywhere so I haven't mentioned it before. There is a lot we don't know, and only an idiot would claim to know exactly what happened when they weren't there.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Once again, you were too lazy to read the cop report, you prefer to be ignorant of the facts, or you did read it and you are lying.

Direct quote from the cop report:  "Zimmerman was placed in an interview room at SPD, where he was interviewed by Investigator D. Singleton."


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


That's not what Zimmerman said in the police report so I can only assume that you're lying.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2012)

Dante said:


> several black residents of the neighborhood where Martin was shot have only good things to say about Zimmerman.



Does that prove that this was a case of self defense?  Don't think so.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> If not for the fact that Zimmerman provoked a situation, Martin would be alive today



If not for the fact that the black went all ****** on Zimmerman, the black would be alive today.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 25, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > several black residents of the neighborhood where Martin was shot have only good things to say about Zimmerman.
> ...



Don't be such a bimbo.  The essence of your argument is that Zimmerman is racist and therefor is guilty.  Being racist doesn't make one violent.  But, the immediate point is that Zimmerman isn't racist.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 25, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



According to you, Zimmerman hit himself in the back of the head, broke his own nose, and then rolled around on the grass to give himself a good alibi.

Here is the actual police report so you can perhaps elaborate on which leftist gave you the erroneous information allegedly appearing in the police report BUT which never really does appear  in the police report.

http://cnninsession.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/martinpolicreport.pdf


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't think that Zimmerman is an evil person. I believe that in his mind he was among the forces of good fighting evil intruders in his neighborhood. Once he focused on Martin as being one of those evil intruders, he was unwilling to let it go

The problem for Zimmerman is that he went beyond the authority of a neighborhood watch. His actions do not seem to be those of someone trained in neighborhood watch. Confronting a suspect is not encouraged, being armed is not encouraged. Your strongest weapon is supposed to be your eyes and a telephone

I don't think he should be charged with murder. But his actions border on reckless endangerment and manslaughter


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 25, 2012)

I do not belive for one second that this kid attacked Zimmerman, breaking his nose and cutting the back of his head, holding a bag of skittles all the time which he was clucthing in his hand when he was found dead.
Stinks of a Zimmerman and city official cover-up. How did Zimmerman really get a broken nose and cut on the back of his head?
Zimmerman need to take a lie detector test and a psychiactric evaluation.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



They didn't question him at the scene of the incident. Apparently you didn't read it either.

And that's another glaring example of some really shitty police work. I've never heard of anything quite like that.


----------



## jillian (Mar 25, 2012)

Ravi said:


> That's not what Zimmerman said in the police report so I can only assume that you're lying.



that's a reasonable assumption every time his keyboard is in operation.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 25, 2012)

Mostly I agree that this would be a case of manslaughter.   However, if Martin escalated to physical violence, Zimmerman is entitled to all protections available whether or not he was in any neighborhood watch.


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 25, 2012)

Ariux said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If not for the fact that Zimmerman provoked a situation, Martin would be alive today
> ...



I believed Trayvon was standing his ground and fighting for his life. A bag of skittle against a 9mm? This 90lb child beat up this huge white man?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I don't think that Zimmerman is an evil person. I believe that in his mind he was among the forces of good fighting evil intruders in his neighborhood. Once he focused on Martin as being one of those evil intruders, he was unwilling to let it go
> 
> The problem for Zimmerman is that he went beyond the authority of a neighborhood watch. His actions do not seem to be those of someone trained in neighborhood watch. Confronting a suspect is not encouraged, being armed is not encouraged. Your strongest weapon is supposed to be your eyes and a telephone
> 
> I don't think he should be charged with murder. But his actions border on reckless endangerment and manslaughter



From what he said on the audio, there might be a hate crime charge.  He at least murdered the kid but whether he intended to do that, I don't think so.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


That's not what you said, you lying sack of shit.

You said, flat out, "They didn't question him".

What a lame attempt by you.

And, you don't even know the names of the parties involved.  Twice over the last two days you've mentioned "Murphy".  

Ignorant and lame.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




That's because recess ended and/or your 3rd grade teacher broke it up.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Not on television at least.

Zimmerman was handcuffed in the back of a police car.  It's not hard to make a case that he was not free to leave and therefore in custody.  Since he was in custody, before he could be questioned, he would have to receive his Miranda warnings.  If a cop knows that the suspect is going to be questioned by someone else, they won't start questioning because they have to read the rights which might provoke a premature request for an attorney.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



There is a whole lot of that going around.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 25, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



WOW  Martin gets smaller and smaller each time a lib brings it up!  He went from football player to 160 pounds, to 140 pound weakling and now he's 90 pounds!   Has he gone from 17 to 10 too?


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 25, 2012)

Evidence of a massive cover-up.

Lawrence O'Donnell On Trayvon Martin: 'Evidence Of A Police Cover-Up' (VIDEO)


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Whatever Si.

If you think these police did a good job.

Cheers.

I am certainly glad the NYPD conducts things in a vastly different manner.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I don't think that Zimmerman is an evil person. I believe that in his mind he was among the forces of good fighting evil intruders in his neighborhood. Once he focused on Martin as being one of those evil intruders, he was unwilling to let it go
> 
> The problem for Zimmerman is that he went beyond the authority of a neighborhood watch. His actions do not seem to be those of someone trained in neighborhood watch. Confronting a suspect is not encouraged, being armed is not encouraged. Your strongest weapon is supposed to be your eyes and a telephone
> 
> I don't think he should be charged with murder. *But his actions border on reckless endangerment and manslaughter*



Ah! The highlighted is a very real possibility. Very good.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> I do not belive for one second that this kid attacked Zimmerman, breaking his nose and cutting the back of his head, holding a bag of skittles all the time which he was clucthing in his hand when he was found dead.
> Stinks of a Zimmerman and city official cover-up. How did Zimmerman really get a broken nose and cut on the back of his head?
> Zimmerman need to take a lie detector test and a *psychiactric evaluation*.



Good idea, why don't get one yourself.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes the police want to cover it up because??????

They are protecting a fellow officer and rampant racism in the police force.

But Zimmerman is neither a cop or white.

No matter, it sounds too good to let go.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



Same with Zimmerman's injury. First it required stitches..then it "should" have gotten stitches. Or the proximity of his car..which he was right next too..unless of course you view the scene and see that was impossible.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that Zimmerman is an evil person. I believe that in his mind he was among the forces of good fighting evil intruders in his neighborhood. Once he focused on Martin as being one of those evil intruders, he was unwilling to let it go
> ...



I don't see it as a hate crime as his primary focus. I am sure "some of his best friends are black"

But I think he looked at blacks as not belonging in his neighborhood and any black is obviously up to no good. 

I don't think he is guilty of murder, I do not see the intent.  But he made some very poor decisions that night and they led to an unfortunate death.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dang! Martin lost a lot of weight and size just now!


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



He cannot allow reading, information gathering or facts to get in the way of his idiot agenda.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 25, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



hes not white...hello.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Do you know for a fact that no black people live in this gated community?  No black people live in Sanford?    What do you know about the black demographics in Sanford?

I'm willing to go with any evidence found on the can of tea.  An Arizona Ice Tea can is quite a bit bigger than a can of soda so where's the analysis of the can?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Trajan said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



You kicked him out of the "white" club? Am I out now too because I am half hispanic?


----------



## jillian (Mar 25, 2012)

Trajan said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



yes. he is. he is half hispanic but white.

does acting like he's not white and didn't pursue the kid AFTER they told him during the 911 call that he shouldn't, somehow make people feel better?

do the words "f*****g coon" somehow not make people think this should have at least been investigated by local authorities?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



I think that part of it will allow the feds to become involved if the local authorities refuse to act.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There are black people in that gated community that he protects, or so I've heard on several occasions. though I admit to not knowing that as a fact.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...





jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



I love it, I said you folks would turn yourselves into pretzels over issues like this.

he has a Latina mother and black relatives to boot Jillian. his appearance is most certainly Hispanic,  but NOW, all of a sudden that counts for zip? .....hes 'white'. 

this is what comes of identity politics and the very PC Police you and yours foster, live with it. *shrugs*  be consistent for a change. seriously.


Or,  are you going to tell me hes not 'Hispanic enough'?


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 25, 2012)

This whole thing is just the excuse necessary to attack stand your ground laws.  These laws are something that the left cannot tolerate.  Too many criminals are killed when they break into people's homes.   Where's the compassion?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This whole thing is just the excuse necessary to attack stand your ground laws.  These laws are something that the left cannot tolerate.  Too many criminals are killed when they break into people's homes.   Where's the compassion?



There are many people here who simply must take the opposite opinion of a Conservative, no matter how stupid it makes them sound.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This whole thing is just the excuse necessary to attack stand your ground laws.  These laws are something that the left cannot tolerate.  Too many criminals are killed when they break into people's homes.   Where's the compassion?



The "left" cannot tolerate these laws because:

A. There's no need for them.
B. They are so poorly written that people don't understand them.

The author of the law said that it doesn't apply in this case.

Really? Zimmerman seems to think so..as did the police.

And opponents of the law said it was going to get a "trick or treater" shot. Well this is pretty damned close.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There were blacks in that community. Martins fathers fiancé lived there ( I don't know if she is white or black). But from the 9-11 call it was obvious that Zimmerman felt he did not belong there. Many people feel the same when young black males walk through their neighborhood after dark


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Are you sure he is not Jewish?


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thing is just the excuse necessary to attack stand your ground laws.  These laws are something that the left cannot tolerate.  Too many criminals are killed when they break into people's homes.   Where's the compassion?
> ...



Given, this law does not apply in this case.  Now what?

If Treyvon Martin escalated the altercation by the use of a weapon, Zimmerman was entitled to use a weapon.  Separate and apart from any stand your ground law.  Zimmerman was entitled to carry his weapon because he had a permit to do so.  Separate and apart from any stand your ground defense.

If the intent is to weaken or eliminate stand your ground defenses, it makes sense to use it as a platform in this case.  Otherwise it doesn't apply.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



worse, he could be mormon....


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Yes the police want to cover it up because??????
> 
> They are protecting a fellow officer and rampant racism in the police force.
> 
> ...



I think the police are covering up because they do not understand the scope of stand your ground laws. I think as soon as they saw this fell within the broad scope of stand your ground that they backed off. 

Now, with the focus of the country on their small police force, they are trying to cover their asses


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Or a Scientologist!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



With a name like Zimmerman?  They are obviously hiding the fact that he is a Jew


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the police want to cover it up because??????
> ...


I agree.  I think the cops saw that this fell within the scope of the stand your ground law in Florida..........and, that's EXACTLY why they backed off.  Sorta a no-brainer as to the reason for backing off, there, don't you think?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



It may have given Zimmerman the overall impression that it is okay to carry a gun when he's involved in his "crime fighting" activities and that he was a de facto cop. Given that he lacks the training involved in Law enforcement..that was a very dangerous notion that led to the situation we have here. Zimmerman probably would not of pursued Martin if he were not armed.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


I'm betting his conceal carry permit gave him the impression that it's OK to carry.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2012)

Trajan said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



There are White hispanics and Black hispanics, Zimmerman is White, imo.  A Black hispanic would look like J Lo.  Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



If you're looking for a country where citizens are also the arm of law enforcement..good luck with that. It was tried in the wild west..and is still used in places like Somalia and part of Afghanistan.

I'm against it.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Zimmerman has a second amendment right to carry a handgun and was licensed to do so. 
But with that right comes certain responsibilities. He is expected to use his weapon for defensive purposes. Pursuing someone who is in your neighborhood is not defensive. Initiating contact is not defensive. 
If he started a fight and ended up on the bad end of the fight, that is not self defense
He overstepped his bounds as a neighborhood watch and bordered on vigilante justice.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It's called vigilantism, it is against the law.  We have groups of them attempting to become relevant in Michigan and Ohio.  Life would be chaos if they became successful.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If he started the fight, you might be right. Zimmerman claims that Martin started the fight and unless there is evidence to the contrary, he has to remain a free man.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I have to agree.

And now, almost a month later, it is difficult to prove one way or another. 

Personally, I see no reason for him to leave his truck that night


----------



## Trajan (Mar 25, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



really? he sure looks Hispanic to me. his mother is Hispanic.....sorta like obama having a white mom_ but_ looking  black, so, hes black...only zimmerman is more Hispanic than obama is black....


----------



## KissMy (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



It is not just who started the fight, in-order to use deadly force, Zimmerman had to fear for his life. By the screams on the 911 tape it does sound like Zimmerman was in fear, but there may be doubt as to how serious Zimmerman's injuries were. They should probably take away his gun permit until there is a conclusion.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the police want to cover it up because??????
> ...


This is probably pretty close to the truth. A judge must make the determination if a person is granted immunity under stand your ground. In this case it doesn't look like it ever got to a judge to decide, rather the police and/or the DA made the decision to not bother pressing charges.

Self-defense can only be determined in a court of law. So if it is true that this case doesn't fall under stand your ground, there needs to be a trial to determine if Zimmerman acted in self-defense or not.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...





If Zimmerman was unarmed, that chickenshit pig wouldn't have had the courage to track down the scary black boy.  So, no, Zimmerman wouldn't be dead either because he would be scrunched up in his car trying not be be noticed while he waiting for the police to show up, if he had even been able to muster up the guts to join the crime watch to begin with.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 25, 2012)

So, was the kid shot in the front or the back?


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




So there was more than one witness with a dog?

That's nothing like the story I heard from the 13-year-old who was out with his dog but missed the crucial moment because his dog got off the leash.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2012)

KissMy said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Thanks for weighing in with these dumb comments.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




There are black people in that gated community but one of them said that because of Zimmerman's profiling activities he felt it was better to drive somewhere else if he felt like taking a walk, rather than walking around his own neighborhood.  Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

Amelia said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Source/link, please.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 25, 2012)

Amelia said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



can you link to that please.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2012)

Trayvon Martin shooting: Who is neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman? - latimes.com



> One African American resident, Ibrahim Rashada, told the Herald that Zimmerman seemed friendly and helpful, but Zimmerman also circulated a description of a suspect that pulled Rashada up short. "I fit the stereotype he emailed around," Rashada said. That realization led Rashada to drive downtown whenever he wants to take a walk and stretch his legs. "I dont want anyone chasing me," he said.


----------



## rdean (Mar 25, 2012)

So you saw Mr. Zimmerman on top of Trayvon Martin? Cooper questioned.

Trayvon, exactly, Lamilla said.

When you say on top of, how so? the CNN anchor pressed.

Straddling him, Cutcher replied.

His legs were straddling him? Cooper followed up.

One on each side, on his knees, with his hands on his back

Anderson Cooper Interviews Witnesses To Trayvon Martin Shooting | Mediaite


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> So you saw Mr. Zimmerman on top of Trayvon Martin? Cooper questioned.
> 
> Trayvon, exactly, Lamilla said.
> 
> ...



Those witnesses said Zimmerman didn't do anything to help Martin.   This is so tragic, so senseless.


----------



## rdean (Mar 25, 2012)

Watch the video.  If it was self defense, why wasn't the kid on his back?


----------



## rdean (Mar 25, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > So you saw Mr. Zimmerman on top of Trayvon Martin? Cooper questioned.
> ...



They said he looked confused.  Like, "What have I done?"


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> So you saw Mr. Zimmerman on top of Trayvon Martin? Cooper questioned.
> 
> Trayvon, exactly, Lamilla said.
> 
> ...



What part of "after the shooting" is too difficult for you?

Idiot.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Probably compassion. Taking a life, even if in self-defense, is emotionally disturbing.


----------



## Liability (Mar 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> Watch the video.  If it was self defense, why wasn't the kid on his back?



WTF?  The kid was found ON his back, you idiot.


----------



## rdean (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the video.  If it was self defense, why wasn't the kid on his back?
> ...



Uh, actually dipshit, that's the position one assumes when they are shot from the back.


----------



## rdean (Mar 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the video.  If it was self defense, why wasn't the kid on his back?
> ...



Not according to two witnesses, neither of which was you.

Watch the video.  They say the child was straddled by Zimmerman who had BOTH HANDS ON THE KID'S BACK.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You are truly a stupid fuck. The police report says he was shot from the front, in the chest.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Apparently it's only possible to fall in one direction in rdean's bizzarro world.


----------



## rdean (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Yet the witnesses say he was being straddled and Zimmerman had both hands on the kids back.  How do you explain that?  You did watch the video?  Right?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Trayvon Martin shooting: Who is neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman? - latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> > One African American resident, Ibrahim Rashada, told the Herald that Zimmerman seemed friendly and helpful, but Zimmerman also circulated a description of a suspect that pulled Rashada up short. "I fit the stereotype he emailed around," Rashada said. That realization led Rashada to drive downtown whenever he wants to take a walk and stretch his legs. "I dont want anyone chasing me," he said.



Smart man.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the video.  If it was self defense, why wasn't the kid on his back?
> ...


No he wasn't. He was face down with his hands under his body according to the police report.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



No it doesn't.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Martin was shot from the front in the chest. keep on with your stupidity if you want to, whatever.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 25, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


He was a self-anointed "captain" of his own unregistered block watch and obviously untrained and unqualified for a real block watch.

Page 2: Trayvon Martin Arrest Now After ABC Reveals Crucial Phone Call - ABC News

Nearly half a million people have signed an online petition on  change.org urging law enforcement officials to step in and arrest * Zimmerman, who violated major parts of the Neighborhood Watch Manual,  which states "It should be emphasized to members that they do not  possess police powers. And they shall not carry weapons or pursue  vehicles." *

*There are about 22,000 registered watch groups nationwide, and Zimmerman  was not part of a registered group,* which police were not aware of at  the time of Martin's killing, said Chris Tutko, the director of the  National Neighborhood Watch program.


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the video.  If it was self defense, why wasn't the kid on his back?
> ...



No, he was found face down with his arms underneath his body. 

http://cnninsession.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/martinpolicreport.pdf


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I didn't see that in the police report. That would have to be determined in autopsy.


----------



## Douger (Mar 25, 2012)

Is the "hoodie" on eBay yet ????


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I myself am waiting for the autopsy and ballistic reports. If Zimmerman is to be believed, then Martin's wound would be in the chest and have an upward trajectory. If not, Zimmerman's story begins to unravel.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 25, 2012)

People are putting to much emphasis on Martins girlfriends story that came much later. Her words are all hearsay evidence at best & she will of course slant the story in favor of her boyfriend. It has no weight in court compared to 3 un attached & uninvolved eyewitnesses & a 911 recording. It is no wonder the D.A. rejected this case. 

It's important to note that the picture we've seen circulated that makes Trayvon Martin look like a little boy might be misleading. Reports are that he was 6'2" tall and a star football player. Apparently that picture is old, which makes one wonder whether it was selected for a reason.

There is no way to convict Zimmerman of murder or a hate crime. Just take away his gun rights & call it a day.


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Those are some of the questions I have. 

I asked this here (or the other thread), but didn't see an answer ...

For anyone who is familiar with the specific weapon and ammunition he used, how easy would it be for the pathologist to determine entry / exit?


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2012)

KissMy said:


> People are putting to much emphasis on Martins girlfriends story that came much later. Her words are all hearsay evidence at best & she will of course slant the story in favor of her boyfriend. It has no weight in court compared to 3 eyewitnesses & a 911 recording. It is no wonder the D.A. rejected this case. There is no way to convict Zimmerman of murder or a hate crime. *Just take away his gun rights & call it a day*.


Can't do that without cause.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Douger said:


> Is the "hoodie" on eBay yet ????



You're a goofball Douger!


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...




It was a Kel-Tek 9mm. 9mm is a pretty big bullet and can easily be plotted by a pathologist and/or a ballistics expert. I used to have one of those, but I changed to a .380. They are almost identical. It was light, compact, and  made of Kevlar.

In case you are interested, this should be close to the gun Zimmerman used:

http://www.keltecpistols.com/category/390-Kel_Tec_9mm_Pistols.aspx


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Probably not as confused as that kid looked.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 25, 2012)

Emma said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > People are putting to much emphasis on Martins girlfriends story that came much later. Her words are all hearsay evidence at best & she will of course slant the story in favor of her boyfriend. It has no weight in court compared to 3 un attached & uninvolved eyewitnesses & a 911 recording. It is no wonder the D.A. rejected this case.
> ...



It doesn't take much to lose your gun rights. Apparently it only takes someones judgement call. No trial or due process.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc78n9ZEaTc&feature=related"]Loses Gun Rights[/ame]


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 25, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
> would have stopped the kid...
> 
> I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...



If Trayvon gave him a beating there'd be evidence on Trayvon's fists.


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



People have linked on this thread (or the other) an explanation of why the state can't pull his license. Some quotes from officials or something in there too.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> ...



And you know that there isn't how? ou've seen the autopsy report? Please share. I'd like to see it.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Emma said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Because you are allowed to use the gun in self-defense. Until it is proven that it wasn't self-defense, he can keep his license. That is what the licenses are for.


----------



## Intense (Mar 25, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yep. All True. Zimmermann was in poor form, acting as he did. Still, it is unknown at this point exactly how he ended up under Trayvon getting the shit kicked out of him? What led up to that? Who spoke first? Who threw the first punch? Was that even out of Hate or Fear? We are all drawing conclusions far too quickly. True enough, had Zimmerman Not been playing Neighborhood Watch, tailing the Kid, against Protocol, this would not have happened. Still, I'm curious about the Crime Statistics in the Neighborhood. What was Zimmerman's record in deterring crime, as opposed to wasting the Cop's time, in general?  How bad was the Crime Wave in that Neighborhood? How often was it even Patrolled by Law Enforcement? How much Violent crime?


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Can they pull a license if someone is charged/under indictment? Or just if convicted?


----------



## Intense (Mar 25, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I think it depends and also would vary by location, State, Municipality.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 25, 2012)

this brown on black crime has got to stop...


----------



## Ariux (Mar 25, 2012)

KissMy said:


> It's important to note that the picture we've seen circulated that makes Trayvon Martin look like a little boy might be misleading. Reports are that he was 6'2" tall and a star football player. Apparently that picture is old, which makes one wonder whether it was selected for a reason.



Wikipedia says 6'3".  The pictures floating around are almost certainly not from the last few years.  The family would have been told to find and release pictures that make the African look most harmless.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 25, 2012)

KissMy said:


> People are putting to much emphasis on Martins girlfriends story that came much later. Her words are all hearsay evidence at best & she will of course slant the story in favor of her boyfriend. It has no weight in court compared to 3 un attached & uninvolved eyewitnesses & a 911 recording. It is no wonder the D.A. rejected this case.
> 
> It's important to note that the picture we've seen circulated that makes Trayvon Martin look like a little boy might be misleading. Reports are that he was 6'2" tall and a star football player. Apparently that picture is old, which makes one wonder whether it was selected for a reason.
> 
> There is no way to convict Zimmerman of murder or a hate crime. Just take away his gun rights & call it a day.



if thats true, that is really bad news, why the hell would they do that? I really don't want to assume that( if true),  the family has purposely attempted to mislead people. 

Unless of course, Jess HIjackson and Al Sharkskin had got to them already, then all bets are off.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2012)

If he was 6' 3" and 140 pounds as reported in Wikipedia, then he was rail thin.  Even the 6" and 160 pounds from the police report would be slight.

One of the witnesses did comment on how thin he was.  "Skinny" and "baby faced".



Fwiw.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You're saying Zimmerman was under Martin and the witnesses say he was straddled on top of Martin.  

As far as the crime statistics, I read that Zimmerman was always calling 911 for one reason or another.  Nobody else has mentioned that so we'll see if that is the case.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Maybe he was, but there is no published evidence that says so.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2012)

Emma said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Thanks, Emma, but no doubt Liarbility ran away from that post. Or twisted it.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

Amelia said:


> If he was 6' 3" and 140 pounds as reported in Wikipedia, then he was rail thin.  Even the 6" and 160 pounds from the police report would be slight.
> 
> One of the witnesses did comment on how thin he was.  "Skinny" and "baby faced".
> 
> ...



I was 6'3" and 141 when I graduated High School


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

Amelia said:


> If he was 6' 3" and 140 pounds as reported in Wikipedia, then he was rail thin.  Even the 6" and 160 pounds from the police report would be slight.
> 
> One of the witnesses did comment on how thin he was.  "Skinny" and "baby faced".
> 
> ...


Yup.  He's really baby-faced, in the retouched photo (from the "hoodie march" group).







Not as much in the un-altered one, though (from the Miami Herald).


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > If he was 6' 3" and 140 pounds as reported in Wikipedia, then he was rail thin.  Even the 6" and 160 pounds from the police report would be slight.
> ...



Looks the same to me


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


No doubt.  

It's easy to see, though.  The coloring is one obvious factor.  It's lighter in the 'hoodie march' pic, which seems rather ironic.  The complexion is also evened out.

Even if we give the benefit of the doubt that there is no altering of the lighter and smoother complexion pic, the eyes tell the entire story.

He has thinner brows in the 'hoodie march' pic.

In the Miami Herald pic, the lower eyelid is almost tangential to the iris.  In the upper pic - the 'hoodie march' pic - the lower lid shows much more white of the eye, like the eyes of many _anime_ toons.  Makes for a more innocent look.

Now, this doesn't mean I think the kid is a bad kid.  I think he isn't, not even close.  What disgusts me is how the press and others are playing this at the cost of the integrity of our process.

Disgusting all around.


----------



## rdean (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You can see the top photo was the original.  Look at how clean the background is.  The detail of the hair in his eyebrows.  The bottom photo was probably taken right off a newspaper.

Still, Zimmerman was told BY THE POLICE to stop following this kid.  Zimmerman was looking to take someone out.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Actually, he was told by the 911 operator that they didn't need him to follow Martin.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 25, 2012)

Meister said:


> I would like to see this from another source other than Godlikeproductions...



The clips are from local news and done before the main steam media jumped onto the story!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



911 operators are the police now?

Wait until my cousin hears she's been a Chicago cop for the last 8 years and didn't know it. She's going to love getting those benefits.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > If he was 6' 3" and 140 pounds as reported in Wikipedia, then he was rail thin.  Even the 6" and 160 pounds from the police report would be slight.
> ...






"Skinny" and "baby faced" is how a witness described the body she saw on the ground.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


Do you have a link or a source for that?


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Do you have a link or a source for that?



fwiw, I think that's what was said in the Anderson Cooper interview ... but I don't recall her saying 'baby-faced' ... not sure how she would have known what his face looked like, if she did say that. He was found face down. If that's what she claims to have seen prior to the shooting, it was dark ... no one really had a good view of what was going on, much less being able to distinguish facial features.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 25, 2012)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a link or a source for that?
> ...


Thanks.  Yes, in the dark, I would imagine only the clothes each was wearing would be the distinguishing factor, and possibly general body shape.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > If he was 6' 3" and 140 pounds as reported in Wikipedia, then he was rail thin.  Even the 6" and 160 pounds from the police report would be slight.
> ...


The top one is the unaltered original and the bottom is a scan of the screened newspaper print, called a halftone which is made up of black and white dots. You can tell that the top one is the original and has not been softened by the texture on the inside of the hood which would have become smoothed out by the blurring needed to soften the image.

The uneven tone is a dead giveaway that the bottom photo is a scan of the newsprint halftone. The ink dots spread out as they are absorbed by the porous paper. Dark areas where the black ink dots are closest together merge together as they spread giving the appearance of a jump in tone as the spreading dots connect together.

So in typical dishonest CON$ervoFascist fashion, the original is called a forgery and the altered photo passed off as the original.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




Inside Dateline - Witnesses describe Trayvon Martin's final moments; Parents say 'He was headed on the right path'


----------



## Ravi (Mar 26, 2012)

Trajan said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > People are putting to much emphasis on Martins girlfriends story that came much later. Her words are all hearsay evidence at best & she will of course slant the story in favor of her boyfriend. It has no weight in court compared to 3 un attached & uninvolved eyewitnesses & a 911 recording. It is no wonder the D.A. rejected this case.
> ...


He wasn't a star football player. As a child, he played Optimist football. Jeesh, these internet rumors die hard.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


Well, then the scan changed the eye and eyebrow shape.  And, of course, that explains the different pixelation on the border of his face in the top photo.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 26, 2012)

Link to where this photo is published, please. And yes, a bad scan would make the eyebrows appear heavier.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Link to where this photo is published, please. And yes, a bad scan would make the eyebrows appear heavier.


The lower one is from the Miami Herald.  If you right click on it, you can see the link (I believe).  If not, let me know and I will try to find it again.

Got the link:  Trayvon Martin: a typical teen who loved video games, looked forward to prom - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com

I'm no photo expert, so I certainly can be wrong.  But, the top one does look a lot better on a t-shirt.  (And, another look at the top one shows a lot of different pixelation around the irises, as well.)


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Trayvon Martin played football for many years. He was not a weak little kid. There is little doubt he got the better of Zimmerman.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Link to where this photo is published, please. And yes, a bad scan would make the eyebrows appear heavier.
> ...


The blurb under the picture:



> A photo of Trayvon Martin wearing a hoodie was used on banners and signs carried by protesters in New York City on March 21, 2012.



It appears to be a picture of a banner or sign using Martin's image. So yeah, a photo of a silk screened image is going to look a lot different than the original photo.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Like I said, I'm no expert in photo analysis, so I certainly can be wrong.  I see different pixelation around the border of his face, around his irises, and different eye and eyebrow shape.  Maybe it's the scan, I'm not convinced either way.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



It is for defending your life, not defending you from an ass whipping. It just pisses me off that he shot an unarmed man. Now the gun may have fell out during the fight & there may have been a struggle for it. Hopefully the police got the particulars from their interrogation of Zimmerman.

Firearms rights can be taken without proving anything or having a trial. Dsarti1 lost his gun rights & a whole lot more just by running his mouth.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0pFCVw39cI&feature=related"]Dsarti1 Lost Gun Rights[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 26, 2012)

Who gives a shit what pisses you off? 

I've pulled a gun on an unarmed man before, and I would have killed him if I could have loaded the thing fast enough. People who have never been in an altercation with another person and who claim that the only justification for using a gun against another is if the other person is armed are full of shit. You don't wait for the other person to get a gun before you shoot them, and you can't tell, from your armchair, without any knowledge of the people or situation involved, what went on or how volatile the confrontation was. This is why it is STUPID TO ATTACK people. You don't know how they will react. Kids in particular can go off the handle and flip out on people and not realize how strong and scary they appear...and in the dark (was this before or after curfew?) you don't want to fuck with a neighborhood watch person (why were there neighborhood watch patrols? It sounds like maybe people in this neighborhood were scared? Why?) Are people coming forward to say the shooter was an asshole with a chip on his shoulder? I haven't heard any of that. His best friend says he is devastated. 

I recommend that people, instead of crucifying people for being scared and trigger happy, teach their kids how to behave, and keep them the hell home at night, and have discussion with their boys about appropriate behavior and *how to keep from getting your dumb ass shot*.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Who gives a shit what pisses you off?
> 
> I've pulled a gun on an unarmed man before, and I would have killed him if I could have loaded the thing fast enough. People who have never been in an altercation with another person and who claim that the only justification for using a gun against another is if the other person is armed are full of shit. You don't wait for the other person to get a gun before you shoot them, and you can't tell, from your armchair, without any knowledge of the people or situation involved, what went on or how volatile the confrontation was. This is why it is STUPID TO ATTACK people. You don't know how they will react. Kids in particular can go off the handle and flip out on people and not realize how strong and scary they appear...and in the dark (was this before or after curfew?) you don't want to fuck with a neighborhood watch person (why were there neighborhood watch patrols? It sounds like maybe people in this neighborhood were scared? Why?) Are people coming forward to say the shooter was an asshole with a chip on his shoulder? I haven't heard any of that. His best friend says he is devastated.
> 
> I recommend that people, instead of crucifying people for being scared and trigger happy, teach their kids how to behave, and keep them the hell home at night, and have discussion with their boys about appropriate behavior and *how to keep from getting your dumb ass shot*.



I have been in many many fights. I have also been held at gunpoint 5 times. You don't shoot someone just because they are beating you up. You shoot them if you believe they will kill you or someone else. Otherwise most fights are going to wind up with someone getting shot to death. I would like to know what Zimmerman told police happened in the fight that made him fear for his life.

Even the Florida law states "He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another". How does getting a bloody nose & punched a few times mean you are going to die. Only if Martin had a tire iron, knife or a gun would I fear for my life. A fist fight does not rise to that level. I am not saying Zimmerman needs to go to jail but I don't feel comfortable with him having a gun if he fears for his life because someone for beating his ass.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit what pisses you off?
> ...


 
Bottom line..you don't know. The cops didn't arrest him. And I'm telling you, I sure as shit will shoot someone for beating the shit out of me, or trying to.


----------



## GUNSIDEAUG (Mar 26, 2012)

THE FAMILIAR  SOUND OF REALITY ! 

 New Witness Claims Trayvon Martin Attacked Zimmerman

eyeroll

Apparently, now theres a new witness who claims that Trayvon attacked Zimmerman:

The witness told FOX 35 in Orlando that he saw evidence of a fight between Martin and Zimmerman, which could lend credence to the gunmans claim that he was acting in self-defence.

The guy on the bottom who had a red sweater on was yelling to me: Help, help and I told him to stop and I was calling 911, he said.

Zimmerman was wearing a red sweater; Martin was in a grey hoodie.

He added: When I got upstairs and looked down, the guy who was on top beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point.

This account is drastically different from the portrait painted of Martin by his friends and acquaintance


----------



## paulitician (Mar 26, 2012)

Look for the Feds to charge him at some point. It does appear he did utter that 'Fucking Coons' racial slur. And that will likely be his un-doing. If not for his racial slur, he would have walked on Self-Defense. A Jury will not treat him kindly. It is what it is.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 26, 2012)

oranges are sissys?

jesus you people are warped


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> oranges are sissys?
> 
> jesus you people are warped


I like lamps.  Do you like pie?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 26, 2012)

GUNSIDEAUG said:


> THE FAMILIAR  SOUND OF REALITY !
> 
> New&#8217; Witness Claims Trayvon Martin Attacked Zimmerman
> 
> ...






one unsure witness says what you want to hear so you ignore the rest of the witnesses?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> GUNSIDEAUG said:
> 
> 
> > THE FAMILIAR  SOUND OF REALITY !
> ...


Ummm, no.  Other witnesses that night corroborate the same.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > GUNSIDEAUG said:
> ...



Now a wtiness is saying this:
New Witness, Mary Cutcher Gives Her Account On Trayvon Martin Shooting (VIDEO) | Global Grind

I'll be honest... I don't think witness testimony is going to shape the case for either side much. The BIG question is who attacked who first. No witnesses that I know of know who attacked who first, they just know that either Zimmy or Martin were on top of on another at one point and the storys conlficts and it's possible there was an even struggle at one point. I don't think we'll ever conclusively know.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Well, in Virginia, who attacked who first would matter, because that is the law here, as it pertains to using deadly force in self-defense.

It's not the law in Florida, though.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > oranges are sissys?
> ...


 
Salal bushes!


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 26, 2012)

TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND

When he was confronted by someone he thought was there to do him harm, he lashed out in defense of his life. Zimmerman who initiated this confrontation cannot use self defense when he was getting his butt kick by a kid drew his gun and shot this kid he was stalking and confronted. Zimmerman was the perpetrator  of his incident, not Trayvon who was minding his business on his way home and did not owe Zimmerman who did not identify himself as a Neighborhood Watchman, an explanation why he was where he was. 

Zimmerman referring to Trayvon as a fucking coon clearly make this a hate crime and murder and not self defense. 

You cannot pick a fight with some one, kill them and call it self defense when you are getting your butt kicked.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 26, 2012)

Standing his ground?
I thought he was following the other guy?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Depending on the type of scanner, the image can easily be distorted. A $100,000 drum scanner, that no one uses any more, would have scanned the newsprint halftone very accurately, but a cheap flatbed scanner like everyone uses today is notorious for distorting the image. For those of us experienced in the printing industry, the bottom photo is a very obvious rescan of a newsprint halftone. One of the most obvious reasons is the loss of detail. In order to get rid of the dot pattern of the halftone you must blur the image, which also causes loss of detail in addition to the loss of detail from the 65 or 85 line screen used in newsprint. Photos look sharp in a magazine because they use coated stock which has relatively little dot gain rather than newsprint which has a 30% dot gain, and mags use 133 or 150 line screens and art mags use 175 or 200 line screens.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 26, 2012)

Trayvon was black so the law Florida passed wasnt intended for him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND
> 
> When he was confronted by someone he thought was there to do him harm, he lashed out in defense of his life. Zimmerman who initiated this confrontation cannot use self defense when he was getting his butt kick by a kid drew his gun and shot this kid he was stalking and confronted. Zimmerman was the perpetrator  of his incident, not Trayvon who was minding his business on his way home and did not owe Zimmerman who did not identify himself as a Neighborhood Watchman, an explanation why he was where he was.
> 
> ...


Is someone standing their ground when caught braking and entering and they kill someone? 
OH and the coon part you can make yourself hear anything if you want too. In that audio it's not clear exactly what was said, but you go ahead and believe that if you want too.


----------



## GUNSIDEAUG (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe George Zimmerman did act in self-defense when he shot and killed Trayvon Martin, whose death Feb. 26 in Sanford, Florida, has been the focus of a media and political circus that even included Barack Obama weighing in this week.

An eyewitness to the incident told police Martin was beating Zimmerman before he shot him.

Zimmerman had called 911 to report the suspicious activities of a youth in his neighborhood, telling the dispatcher that he was following Martin. 

On the recording of another 911 call, repeated cries of &#8220;help&#8221; can be heard before the gunshot.

The witness, identified only as John, says those cries were made by Zimmerman who was on the ground being beaten by Martin.

&#8220;The guy on the bottom who had a red sweater on was yelling to me: &#8216;help, help &#8230; and I told him to stop and I was calling 911,&#8221; he said. 

Martin was wearing a gray hoodie, while Zimmerman was wearing red.

&#8220;When I got upstairs and looked down, the guy who was on top beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point,&#8221; John said.

Zimmerman claimed the shooting was self-defense. Zimmerman said he was going back to his SUV when he was attacked by the teen. Sanford police say Zimmerman was bloody in his face and head, and the back of his shirt was wet and had grass stains, indicating a struggle took place before the shooting. 

Meanwhile, the attack has been portrayed by most media outlets as a racist, vigilante-style assault by Zimmerman &#8211; a half-Hispanic, half-white, self-style neighborhood crime-watch captain &#8211; on an innocent role-model black teen-ager carrying only a cell phone and some Skittles


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Well, that makes sense.  Sort of.

I'm wondering why a newspaper - The Miami Herald - which obviously has each story combined electronically for printing to newsprint, would then scan that newsprint for a photo - a photo for which they already had an electronic copy, and post that on their site.  Why not just use the electronic copy of the photo they submitted to print, on their site?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 26, 2012)

You assholes just are dying to make this child victim into a predator arent you?

He was stalked by this man you fucking clowns.

Did he have ANY right to try and protect himself?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> You assholes just are dying to make this child victim into a predator arent you?
> 
> He was stalked by this man you fucking clowns.
> 
> Did he have ANY right to try and protect himself?


How was Martin "stalked"?


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2012)

If the bottom photo was tampered with, the top photo has been tampered with even more.


----------



## GUNSIDEAUG (Mar 26, 2012)

Gee   4-5  breakins  in the neighborhood  !  All african  - americans  !   Why would zimmerman or any one be  suspicious .   
   Racist ?  Or  one dealing in daily facts  ( realist )


----------



## GUNSIDEAUG (Mar 26, 2012)

Obamas grandmother ?   Racist or realist   

 if the shoe fits wear it


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 26, 2012)

GUNSIDEAUG said:


> Obamas grandmother ?   Racist or realist
> 
> if the shoe fits wear it



Obamas grandmother? what the fuck?


----------



## 007 (Mar 26, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> You assholes just are dying to make this child victim into a predator arent you?
> 
> He was stalked by this man you fucking clowns.
> 
> Did he have ANY right to try and protect himself?



And you're not going to be happy until you've proven to the whole board that you're just too fucking stupid to take care of yourself and you should be COMMITTED.

STFU.


----------



## Liability (Mar 26, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> You assholes just are dying to make this child victim into a predator arent you?
> 
> He was stalked by this man you fucking clowns.
> 
> Did he have ANY right to try and protect himself?



Once again, you lowlife twit (that could be a typo):

YOU don't know what YOU are talking about.

The facts are not whatever you imagine them to possibly have been.  

Facts are what actually DID happen.  And you have no fucking actual clue as to what did actually happen.

Your suppositions and presuppositions and your usual mindless prejudices are of zero value in that department, twit.


----------



## Liability (Mar 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> GUNSIDEAUG said:
> 
> 
> > Obamas grandmother ?   Racist or realist
> ...



I can't help you out on that one, HG.  I have no idea what gunsi is trying to say.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You assholes just are dying to make this child victim into a predator arent you?
> ...



The police ordered him NOT to follow, he followed him anyway.

Zimmerman had NO authority to police anything


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



So what would determine whether or not this was Self-Defense in Florida?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 26, 2012)

pale rider said:


> truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > you assholes just are dying to make this child victim into a predator arent you?
> ...



go to hell you racist


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 26, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND
> 
> When he was confronted by someone he thought was there to do him harm, he lashed out in defense of his life. Zimmerman who initiated this confrontation cannot use self defense when he was getting his butt kick by a kid drew his gun and shot this kid he was stalking and confronted. Zimmerman was the perpetrator  of his incident, not Trayvon who was minding his business on his way home and did not owe Zimmerman who did not identify himself as a Neighborhood Watchman, an explanation why he was where he was.
> 
> ...



wow... you must have some extraordinary superpowers to have been an eyewitness that night all the way from Reno...


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Meister said:


> If the bottom photo was tampered with, the top photo has been tampered with even more.



I don't see a very big difference between the two photos. One looks a little better then the other yes, but I don't think either picture makes Trayvon look any more or less "innocent".


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



There are reports that he was returning to his vehicle when Trayvon started pursuing Zimmerman.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > If the bottom photo was tampered with, the top photo has been tampered with even more.
> ...



You would be amoung the few.


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 26, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> You assholes just are dying to make this child victim into a predator arent you?
> 
> He was stalked by this man you fucking clowns.
> 
> Did he have ANY right to try and protect himself?



I find your username ironic...


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Meister said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



To me he just looks darker.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Bull fuckin shit.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > GUNSIDEAUG said:
> ...



He must have got a hold of some really, really strong crystal meth.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


First of all, the "police" didn't order him not to follow.  No one "ordered" him not to follow.  The 911 operator said, "We don't need you to do that" when Zimmerman confirmed that he was following Martin.

Secondly, following is not "stalking".

Zimmerman didn't "police" anything.  

Zimmerman certainly had the "authority" to be in his neighborhood and watch his neighborhood, as any neighbor does.

So many errors you have in just two lines.  Normal for you, yet still amazing.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 26, 2012)

Trayvon was stalked by a burly man who then shot him.

why do  you idiots feel the need to blame the victim?


Becasuse hes black.

If this was a white kid you would be all over the Latio guy for killing a white kid for no reason.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Actually, there is.  In the paper, but not sourced to anything at all.  Odd.

"With a single punch, Trayvon Martin decked the Neighborhood Watch volunteer who eventually shot and killed the unarmed 17-year-old, then Trayvon climbed on top of George Zimmerman and slammed his head into the sidewalk several times, leaving him bloody and battered, authorities have revealed to the Orlando Sentinel.

That is the account Zimmerman gave police, and much of it has been corroborated by witnesses, authorities say.

Zimmerman has not spoken publicly about what happened, but that night, Feb. 26, and in later meetings he described and re-enacted for police what he says happened.

In his version of events, he had turned around and was walking back to his SUV when Trayvon approached him from behind, the two exchanged words then Trayvon punched him in the nose, sending him to the ground, and began beating him.

...."

Trayvon Martin: George Zimmerman's account to police of the Trayvon Martin shooting. - Orlando Sentinel  I hope everyone notes that the article doesn't source much of anything, except unnamed "authorities".  They say Zimmerman said this, but they also say Zimmerman isn't talking.

So, who knows..............


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 26, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Trayvon was stalked by a burly man who then shot him.
> 
> why do  you idiots feel the need to blame the victim?
> 
> ...



lol... a new application of the word "truther" has just now occurred to me...


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Trayvon was stalked by a burly man who then shot him.
> 
> why do  you idiots feel the need to blame the victim?
> 
> ...


Trayvon was stalked - false.

Blaming the victim - false (except for a couple of batshit crazy trolls).


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



He and Martin fought, according to witnesses. At some point, Zimmerman pulled a gun and shot Martin. Zimmerman told police he was attacked by Martin after he had given up his chase and was returning to his vehicle. Zimmerman told police he acted in self-defense.
StarTribune - Print Page

Zimmerman told police Martin attacked him after he had given up chasing the teenager and was returning to his sport utility vehicle. Sonner said Zimmerman's nose was broken and that the back of his head was gashed during the fight.
Fla watch captain attorney: Client not a racist » Naples Daily News Mobile


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



People like you should carry a tazer instead of a gun. If to many unarmed citizens keep getting shot to death public outrage will cause all of us to lose our gun rights. People with concealed carry permits go through kill or no-kill scenarios & are held to a higher standard than someone who just gets into a fist fight.

Concealed carry trainers & firearms dealers will tell you should refrain from using deadly force to stop an unarmed attack.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Look for the Feds to charge him at some point. It does appear he did utter that 'Fucking Coons' racial slur. And that will likely be his un-doing. If not for his racial slur, he would have walked on Self-Defense. A Jury will not treat him kindly. It is what it is.





^^^^^


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


According to the law in Florida, this:



(3)&#8195;A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.​


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 26, 2012)

It seems like the Treyvon supporters are afraid of the evidence.

It is entirely possible that Zimmerman was in the wrong when he followed Martin, when he confronted Martin, the whole time right up to the point where he said "I've called the police and they are on their way."   If the witness is to be believed, Zimmerman walked away and was returning to his car.  Even if Treyvon Martin had a right to stand his ground all the way up to that point, that's where it ended.  If Martin thereafter attacked Zimmerman from behind, the right to self defense shifted from Martin to Zimmerman.    We still don't have any information about the can of tea.  That's the most troubling of all.  If the can was used as a weapon and that weapon inflicted Zimmerman's injuries where is the evidence?  There should be blood on that can.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> It seems like the Treyvon supporters are afraid of the evidence.
> 
> It is entirely possible that Zimmerman was in the wrong when he followed Martin, when he confronted Martin, the whole time right up to the point where he said "I've called the police and they are on their way."   If the witness is to be believed, Zimmerman walked away and was returning to his car.  Even if Treyvon Martin had a right to stand his ground all the way up to that point, that's where it ended.  If Martin thereafter attacked Zimmerman from behind, the right to self defense shifted from Martin to Zimmerman.    We still don't have any information about the can of tea.  That's the most troubling of all.  If the can was used as a weapon and that weapon inflicted Zimmerman's injuries where is the evidence?  There should be blood on that can.



In this link there is step by step account of what happen from reports.

StarTribune - Print Page


----------



## paulitician (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Federal 'Hate Crimes' Laws could be applied in this incident. I think the Feds will likely pursue this. I think he'll probably do some time. That apparent 'Fucking Coons' slur is really gonna come back to haunt him. Those two words will decide his fate.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

It all comes down as to who hit who first. The attacker can not claim he was standing his ground.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


No they won't.  If there is no crime in the absence of that alleged utterance by him ([unintelligible]), there can be no hate crime.  That's the way the law works.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> It all comes down as to who hit who first. The attacker can not claim he was standing his ground.


That is not true with the Florida law.  There is no section or discussion about "who started it" or even who instigated it, in the Florida statute.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > It all comes down as to who hit who first. The attacker can not claim he was standing his ground.
> ...



But wouldn't it be the case that the person who struck the first blow was the aggressor and the other person was standing their ground defending them self?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 26, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see this from another source other than Godlikeproductions...
> ...



It's possible he didn't want to be identified because of folks like the black panthers.


----------



## Peach (Mar 26, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND
> ...




Various witnesses, and I don't see ballistics reported anywhere. The Grand Jury will I believe. Who know which one of the two was attacked, and who fought back, before the killing?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > It all comes down as to who hit who first. The attacker can not claim he was standing his ground.
> ...



They both had the same right to be at the place where the fight/shooting occurred. They both had the right to stand their ground. Once one threatened to attack or physically struck the other, they became the aggressor & were no longer just standing their ground.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Well, the law says that Zimmerman can stand his ground.

You really should read the law.  I quoted it for you.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


That's EXACTLY why he just calls himself "John".

Alleged eyewitness backs George Zimmerman in killing of Trayvon Martin - NYPOST.com


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The law says they can both stand their ground. Neither had the right to attack the other.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Good.  That is true, both had that right, if Martin was in fear of death or great bodily harm, that is.  And, we won't know that.  We do know that he wasn't liking being followed and probably was scared/concerned about that, though.

Unfortunately, the law is bad and a kid is dead.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 26, 2012)

Peach said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



I don't think there will be a ballistics report.   It doesn't look like one is necessary.  A ballistics report would match the bullet with the gun.  Zimmerman said I shot him and here is the gun.  There's no argument that the bullet really came from the grassy knoll.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The law is good if the aggressor had a weapon. It means that if someone pulls a gun on you, you do not have to first retreat giving them a chance to shoot you before taking him out.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The law is excellent whether or not a kid is dead.  

At one time entire criminal prosecutions turned on whether the victim of a crime really retreated sufficiently to enable them to have a right of self defense.   People hiding in closets on a second floor have been denied the right to fight back because they could have jumped out of a window rather than harm an assailant.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


While that may be true, the rest of the law in Florida allows for wild-west style street justice.

It's a bad law and a kid is dead.

I'm not against stand your ground laws when they are sensible.  This one isn't.  In fact, Virginia does not have a "stand your ground" law, but our rules on self-defense cover that situation you mention.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



What is a weapon?  A gun is a weapon.  A knife is a weapon.  How about a rock, a stapler, a tire iron, a lamp, a length of rope, piano wire. 

Anything can be a weapon.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


And most self defense legislation allows for defending with deadly force.  I know Virginia does, and we have no "stand your ground" law.


----------



## Peach (Mar 26, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...




Some evidence will show how far away from the shooter Martin was; another question is  whether the victims' prints are on the gun.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pot Linked To Trayvon Martin Suspension, His Family Says | Fox News

Has anyone caught wind of this yet? I thought it was said he was suspended for being late to class? Now the family attorney for Trayvon Martin is saying there was an empty bag with marijuana residue found on Martin's person.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

Peach said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


But.............that's not ballistics.  You know that, right?

The bullet that killed Martin came from Zimmerman's gun.  That is not in dispute.

The weapon is already in evidence and marked "TS-1".  Evidence is analyzed for prints, but that is not "ballistics".

The bullet that killed Martin was retrieved from his body, but that is done by the medical examiner.  That is not a 'ballistics' analysis.  Angle of entry is also done by a medical examiner.  That's not "ballistics".


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I understand the Law in Florida. The point is by this definition either one of them could have claimed self-defense... the facts don't give us a clear picture into who actually was defending themselves or if both of them were defending themselves.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Pot Linked To Trayvon Martin Suspension, His Family Says | Fox News
> 
> Has anyone caught wind of this yet? I thought the school district said he was suspended for being late to class? Now the family attorney for Trayvon Martin is saying there was an empty bag with marijuana residue found on Martin's person.



How is this POSSIBLY relevant to the case?

Who cares?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


Yes, I see that now.  Thanks for clarifying.

Yes, the statute allows for both to stand your ground.  Unfortunately for Martin, Zimmerman was armed with a deadly weapon.

It's a bad law, IMO.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Pot Linked To Trayvon Martin Suspension, His Family Says | Fox News
> ...



It's relevant if toxocolgy comes back to determine that Trayvon Martin was high that night.

In matter of fact it's not just relevent it throws the case out immediately. Even if Zimmerman is guilty.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I didn't think it was until I looked at it today again. That's why I was asking the question.

It does everything short of turning the state of Florida into a giant UFC octagon. (That was an exaggeration but you get the point).


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


Oh, absolutely!  I equate it to legalizing wild-west style street justice.

Armed UFC seems to fit, too.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



If this law spreads beyond FL I'm not having kids... point blank.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 26, 2012)

We now know that the real reason for Trayvon's suspension wasn't tardiness.

He was a pothead which goes a long way to explaining what happened.

Trayvon suspended over marijuana; thousands expected at rally - Breaking News - MiamiHerald.com

SANFORD, Fla -- . Miami Gardens teenager Trayvon Martin was suspended from school because he was caught with an empty plastic bag with traces of marijuana in it, the boys family attorney has confirmed.

Trayvon was killed while serving out the suspension in Sanford Florida, where his fathers girlfriend lives. A community watch volunteer who thought he looked drugged out and suspicious called police and later wound up in a fight with him

Read more here: Trayvon suspended over marijuana; thousands expected at rally - Breaking News - MiamiHerald.com


An empty bag because he was high and took it all.   Well, Zimmerman said he looked drugged up.


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



lol...


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> We now know that the real reason for Trayvon's suspension wasn't tardiness.
> 
> *He was a pothead* which goes a long way to explaining what happened.
> 
> ...



 You should be a special agent...

...idiot.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The law is good. It all comes down as to who hit who first. The attacker can not claim he was standing his ground. They both had the same right to be at the place where the fight/shooting occurred. They both had the right to stand their ground until one threatened to attack or physically struck the other, then they became the aggressor & were no longer just standing their ground.

If people like Zimmerman want to play cop & put themselves into this situation they should also carry less than lethal weapons like a stun gun.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> If this law spreads beyond FL I'm not having kids... point blank.



If you're not going to raise a piece-of-crap, then what's the worry?

In any state, your piece-of-crap offspring would have had hole blown in his chest, when it attacks an armed man.  In a more liberal state, you'd just get the pleasure of the victim being arrested.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Yes but in a "he said, he said" case who get's in trouble?


----------



## GUNSIDEAUG (Mar 26, 2012)

Clearly a case of   *t.n.b.*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> It's relevant if toxocolgy comes back to determine that Trayvon Martin was high that night.



Why?

If he was, how does that change the facts of the case?



> In matter of fact it's not just relevent it throws the case out immediately. Even if Zimmerman is guilty.



This makes no sense, why would the victim being under the influence of Marijuana scuttle the case? I don't follow your logic?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


OK.

So which law goes?  If we want to make law that prevents this tragedy and other killings, which one?  The right to carry a concealed weapon in Florida or the stand your ground law in Florida?  Or the _status quo_?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Status quo is just fine.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > It's relevant if toxocolgy comes back to determine that Trayvon Martin was high that night.
> ...



I feel like I shouldn't have to explain this:

1. It would give credance to Zimmy's story that he followed the kid because he was acting strange.
2. If you are intoxicated in anyway it's assumed in court that you have impaired judgment. In a case like this where it's not clear which party was acting in self-defense that means ALOT.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The details will all come out soon & this situation will not look so bad.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Death is always pretty bad.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> I feel like I shouldn't have to explain this:
> 
> 1. It would give credance to Zimmy's story that he followed the kid because he was acting strange.
> 2. If you are intoxicated in anyway it's assumed in court that you have impaired judgment. In a case like this where it's not clear which party was acting in self-defense that means ALOT.



I'm no expert on Florida law, but wouldn't they have to show materiality to even bring it into the record? If Zimmerman made a claim that Martin was acting strange, this may help support that claim, but I don't see a judge dismissing on that alone. 

Just like I say to those wanting to lynch Zimmerman, this is a complex case and will require a court to figure it out.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Well pieces are falling into place.

- Martin was a long time strong athlete.
- Just kicked out of school for drugs.
- Parent pissed & sent him to fiance's house for discipline.
- Separated from his friends.
- Separated from his girl friend.
- Maybe he did drugs while he was out getting tea & skittles.
- Likely very pissed off at himself & the world.

Zimmerman may have been up against an unreasonable madman.

Looking at Martins photos the recent one shows drooping eyelids consistent with drug use. I am sure the justice is going to work in this case.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...





> - Martin was a long time strong athlete.



To me that makes the case sadder.



> - Just kicked out of school for drugs.



He was suspended. He was not expelled.



> - Parent pissed & sent him to fiance's house for discipline.



He was visiting family with his father.



> - Separated from his friends.



Temporarily.



> - Separated from his girl friend.


Temporarily.



> - Maybe he did drugs while he was out getting tea & skittles.



By himself? Doubtful.



> - Likely very pissed off at himself & the world.



We can't speculate on that.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 26, 2012)

Should Zimmerman be punished even if he is not guilty of murder?    That's what this is coming down to.  Should there be a trial in which is is able to produce evidence in his defense?

Suppose the evidence shows he's not guilty or it was justified?


----------



## Amelia (Mar 26, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Should Zimmerman be punished even if he is not guilty of murder?    That's what this is coming down to.  Should there be a trial in which is is able to produce evidence in his defense?
> 
> Suppose the evidence shows he's not guilty or it was justified?





I bet the evidence will show that he was truly in self-defense mode at the precise time that he shot Trayvon.

But just like with free speech - you have the right to free speech but that doesn't mean you have the right to consequence-less speech.

Zimmerman had the right to carry a gun and to go against common sense, against the advice of the 911 operator and against established neighborhood watch principles ... but that doesn't mean he has the right to do so without consequence.

He is now open for a lifetime of consequences for his need to carry a gun and play cop.  He brought that upon himself.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't think deadly force is justifiable if the other person is unarmed (without some kind of weapon.)
Florida law apparently disagrees with this, otherwise I think a manslaughter charge would be in order.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 26, 2012)

And you have absolutely no way to know that.

If he walked away, and was followed, and hit from behind and held down and beaten, that is the situation a gun is for.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 26, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> I don't think deadly force is justifiable if the other person is unarmed (without some kind of weapon.)
> Florida law apparently disagrees with this, otherwise I think a manslaughter charge would be in order.


 
Tell that to the people who are brutalized by unarmed thugs during car jackings, dv incidents, and other fun situations where people are killed by a rock, or by choking, or via curb stomping, or well aimed kicks.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 26, 2012)

This is a police matter.
I don't see that self-defense needs a tag along law like this "stand your ground" however.


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 26, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



if I wanted to, I could kill you with a twelve-ounce can of iced tea...

but I gotta admit, I don't have the skill to do it with a bag of skittles...


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 26, 2012)

Peach said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Whether or not Martins fingerprins are on the gun is irrelevant because Martin was the one who attacked Zimmerman right?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Zimmerman was walking away, and in fact if Trayvon went for Zimmerman's gun that in it self is a whole new can of worms.


----------



## Peach (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




Thank you Si, your posts have reasonable.


----------



## violet (Mar 26, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND
> 
> When he was confronted by someone he thought was there to do him harm, he lashed out in defense of his life. Zimmerman who initiated this confrontation cannot use self defense when he was getting his butt kick by a kid drew his gun and shot this kid he was stalking and confronted. Zimmerman was the perpetrator  of his incident, not Trayvon who was minding his business on his way home and did not owe Zimmerman who did not identify himself as a Neighborhood Watchman, an explanation why he was where he was.
> 
> ...



Not exactly what I heard on the news. Yes Zimmerman was following Trayvon however I haven't heard any "fucking Coon" reference reported. Trayvon should have called the police on Zimmerman if he felt endangered as zimmerman had not touched him. 

I heard Zimmerman stopped following Trayvon and was on his way to meet up with police when Trayvon came up on him and attacked Zimmerman. Up until this point no contact between the two had occurred. If this is true then it's not a hate crime cause even if Zimmerman had called him a "fucking coon" Zimmerman was walking away and was not the aggressor, Trayvon was. Do I think Zimmerman should have used a gun in a fist fight,no, but if he was getting beat up he was losing the fight and must have felt he needed too. That 's the chance you take when you get into a fight. We weren't there so it's hard to say. Zimmerman did have a broken nose and was bleeding from the head. 

Basically we need to let the police do thier job and handle it. You may not like the outcome but that doesn't mean the decision not to arrest Zimmerman was wrong or unjustified. Just because this was a "white latino" and a black doesn't mean race played a part in this or it was a hate crime. It's sad that the young man is dead but lets hear both sides before we draw conclusions. Also I saw the Black Panters spewing BS and if anything happens to Zimmerman The Black Panthers and their followers should be charged with a hate crime.


----------



## Peach (Mar 26, 2012)

The law says they can both stand their ground. Neither had the right to attack the other.[/QUOTE]Good.  That is true, both had that right, if Martin was in fear of death or great bodily harm, that is.  And, we won't know that.  We do know that he wasn't liking being followed and probably was scared/concerned about that, though.

Unfortunately, the law is bad and a kid is dead.[/QUOTE]

This sums up the horrible situation well.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 26, 2012)

violet said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND
> ...



Why? the Panthers are not the only one who want Zimmermans head, so for you its ok to let Zimmerman go because of lack of evidence but the Panthers should just automatically be charged for hate crimes if something happens to Zimmerman and theres no proof? thats not fair either.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



It might have a bearing on intent.  If Martin was shot over a struggle for the gun, his death was accidental.  Not even manslaughter.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 26, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Doesn't really matter, Zimmermans going to be free of all charges anyways, if they even bring any.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I haven't come to that conclusion based on what I've heard and read.  Do you have a link?


----------



## Peach (Mar 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Yes, IF the victim went for the killer's gun, the picture may change. What I consider crucial is how far away from the killer was the victim when he was shot?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 26, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I have to leave in a few minutes but I was briefed by several members on this board that Trayvon was a no good punk thug who initiated the confrontation with Zimmerman and attacked him, going for his gun, I'm running on their word with this.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 26, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Does any of this really matter? this is all water cooler talk at this point.


----------



## Peach (Mar 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



True, the latest images posted of the killer & victim are also just speculation.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I don't think the kid was that.  He got busted with weed and was suspended.  He seems to have attacked Zimmerman, too.

But, no, I wouldn't generalize him as that, at 17...just a kid who had bad judgement that got him killed.  I can't say at my age I would have reacted much differently, either...except for physically attacking him.


----------



## Peach (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...




He may have struggled with the killer after seeing the firearm..............................self defense, right?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 26, 2012)

Peach said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I don't know.  Was he attacking because he saw the gun or attacking because he was pissed off at being followed?  If the former, then yes.  If the latter, then no.


----------



## violet (Mar 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> violet said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



let me ask you something. If Mr. Zimmerman was black do you think the Black Panthers would give a flying fuck? The only reason they are involved at all is because Zimmerman has been described as a "white Latino". That's race based involvement and to hurt Zimmerman would make it a hate crime.  Is it enough to charge it as a hate crime? About as much as it would be for Zimmerman to be charged with a hate crime. The law goes both ways. It pisses me off when people use the race card for every white on black crime. It takes away from blacks with a legitimate hate crime claim. It all goes back to the white guilt BS blacks try to give impose on us. Could you imagine if everytime a black on white crime occurred if the whites screamed racism, what it would be like? This incident as far as I can tell falls under the category of tragic,and shit happens. The Panthers should STFU and let the cops do their job.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 26, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND



Tryavon was standing?  They found the African laying on the ground, not standing.  Don't you pay any attention?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 26, 2012)

Trayvon Martin shooting: George Zimmerman says Trayvon decked him, then began hammering his head, police say - Local News - Anchorage, AK - msnbc.com 

_"With a single punch, Trayvon Martin decked the Neighborhood Watch volunteer who eventually shot and killed the unarmed 17-year-old, then Trayvon climbed on top of George Zimmerman and slammed his head into the sidewalk several times, leaving him bloody and battered, authorities have revealed to the Orlando Sentinel.

That is the account Zimmerman gave police, and much of it has been corroborated by witnesses, authorities"_


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 26, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Yeah, what's up with that?  The New Black Panthers offering a $10,000 reward for Zimmerman?  Is that even legal?


----------



## Peach (Mar 26, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Trayvon Martin shooting: George Zimmerman says Trayvon decked him, then began hammering his head, police say - Local News - Anchorage, AK - msnbc.com
> 
> _"With a single punch, Trayvon Martin decked the Neighborhood Watch volunteer who eventually shot and killed the unarmed 17-year-old, then Trayvon climbed on top of George Zimmerman and slammed his head into the sidewalk several times, leaving him bloody and battered, authorities have revealed to the Orlando Sentinel.
> 
> That is the account Zimmerman gave police, and much of it has been corroborated by witnesses, authorities"_



But able to fire & kill Martin.........................................and recover with no hospitalization of course.................................


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 26, 2012)

Of course not.


----------



## earlycuyler (Mar 26, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND
> 
> When he was confronted by someone he thought was there to do him harm, he lashed out in defense of his life. Zimmerman who initiated this confrontation cannot use self defense when he was getting his butt kick by a kid drew his gun and shot this kid he was stalking and confronted. Zimmerman was the perpetrator  of his incident, not Trayvon who was minding his business on his way home and did not owe Zimmerman who did not identify himself as a Neighborhood Watchman, an explanation why he was where he was.
> 
> ...



Only fat Mexicans with guns are allowed to stand there ground.


----------



## earlycuyler (Mar 26, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Trayvon Martin shooting: George Zimmerman says Trayvon decked him, then began hammering his head, police say - Local News - Anchorage, AK - msnbc.com
> 
> _"With a single punch, Trayvon Martin decked the Neighborhood Watch volunteer who eventually shot and killed the unarmed 17-year-old, then Trayvon climbed on top of George Zimmerman and slammed his head into the sidewalk several times, leaving him bloody and battered, authorities have revealed to the Orlando Sentinel.
> 
> That is the account Zimmerman gave police, and much of it has been corroborated by witnesses, authorities"_



After following the boy for how long ?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 26, 2012)

Peach said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin shooting: George Zimmerman says Trayvon decked him, then began hammering his head, police say - Local News - Anchorage, AK - msnbc.com
> ...



How many times should your head get bashed into the sidewalk before you should start to be concerned for your health and well being ?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 26, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> After following the boy for how long ?



NO shit...........following him ?

_"Tonight you going to die motherfucker_" is right Trayvon


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 26, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Only fat Mexicans with guns are allowed to stand there ground.



Ask Brian Terry.


----------



## IanC (Mar 26, 2012)

does anybody know if Zimmerman was wearing a neighbourhood watch vest?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 26, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Yeah, what's up with that?  The New Black Panthers offering a $10,000 reward for Zimmerman?  Is that even legal?



It's murder for hire.

I wonder if Eric Holder is planning to get the reward for himself?


----------



## Peach (Mar 26, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND
> ...




From the phone calls, it appears Zimmerman was following the victim, and the victim was trying to get away. It has turned into "Martin attacked Zimmerman".............................the police described the killer's injuries as "not serious":

Police said Zimmerman wasn't badly injured and didnt seek treatment until the next day. 

U.S. News - Police report details alleged attack on Zimmerman

Very convenient..............................


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 26, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I agree.  I was thinking of the sidewalk, if that kid was slamming zimmerman's head down on the sidewalk, that could kill someone.  Not saying it happened, I have no idea what happened, too many different stories.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, what's up with that?  The New Black Panthers offering a $10,000 reward for Zimmerman?  Is that even legal?
> ...



Eric Holder should go after the Black Panthers who put out a hit on Zimmerman. If he does not, that is where the true injustice will be in this situation. We could have a full blown race war erupt due to the incompetent Obama administration.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 26, 2012)

Peach said:


> From the phone calls, it appears Zimmerman was following the victim, and the victim was trying to get away. It has turned into "Martin attacked Zimmerman".............................the police described the killer's injuries as "not serious":
> 
> Very convenient..............................



What time in which phone call ?


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 26, 2012)

Peach said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



Meanwhile, the Smoking Gun, a website that tracks criminal cases and document filings, reported Monday afternoon that Martin's mother, Sabrina Fulton, filed two applications last week for trademarks on her late son's name.

Guess it really is all about the money.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


They probably didn't have an original, so they scanned a print from another newspaper. But clearly the bottom is a rescan from a newspaper.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> *Should Zimmerman be punished even if he is not guilty of murder?*    That's what this is coming down to.  Should there be a trial in which is is able to produce evidence in his defense?
> 
> Suppose the evidence shows he's not guilty or it was justified?



No. Nobody should.

I personally believe he is responsible for the death of an innocent minor. 

I also believe there's not enough evidence to prove the beyond a shadow of a doubt. Therefore I believe he should not face punishment.

Somethings I believe God will have the final say on.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

againsheila said:


> lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > warrior102 said:
> ...



*
heck no!!!*


----------



## Peach (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > *Should Zimmerman be punished even if he is not guilty of murder?*    That's what this is coming down to.  Should there be a trial in which is is able to produce evidence in his defense?
> ...




Always, but a Grand Jury investigation is still REQUIRED, even at this late date.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I absolutely LOVE when people purposely go find pictures of the most ignorant African American they can find and then try to assert that they are representative of the black race.

Look the guy in the pic will have a race war with this guy:





And then the rest of us, you know the blacks, whites, latinos, and asians who have jobs, pay taxes, and mind our own business will move on as the lowest of the low of our various ethnic groups kill themselves off.

Truth be told the only place race wars are even conceivable in this nation are on internet message boards. That doesn't stop the conspiracy theorists from continuing with their race baiting bullcrap though...


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, what's up with that?  The New Black Panthers offering a $10,000 reward for Zimmerman?  Is that even legal?
> ...



I hope and I pray that no one will try to take the law into their own hands and do any harm to Zimmerman.

The law should be enforced by people trained and equipped to enforce it properly. Not by the masses. I think this case itself is a clear example of why.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Someone screams help many times even after 911 was called & many residence were watching the events play out. George Zimmerman said "fucking punks" NOT "fucking coons". Let the police do their jobs.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj4RHJ0taoc&feature=related"]Zimmerman Martin 911 Tape Screaming "Help"[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9A-gp8mrdw"]George Zimmerman 911 call[/ame]


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 26, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
> would have stopped the kid...
> 
> I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...



How can one *instigate a fight *but *getting his butt kicked *pull out and gun and kill the person and *claim self defense?*


----------------------------------------
*Bush lied and millions of Muslims died.*


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> ...



One can't shoot someone for kicking their ass in a hand to hand fight. The shooter has to reasonably believe that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



If your head is being slammed against the sidewalk, I would think you would reasonably believe you could die.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 26, 2012)

Yup.
And you would be smart to believe it.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2012)

If Obama doesn't believe this tragedy is a race thing, why doesn't he condemn the Black Panthers with their bounty on Zimmerman.  Why doesn't the president tell the American people it's time to tone the rhetoric down and let the LE do their investigation on this matter.
Obama does not have clean hands in this issue.


----------



## syrenn (Mar 26, 2012)

Meister said:


> If Obama doesn't believe this tragedy is a race thing, why doesn't he condemn the Black Panthers with their bounty on Zimmerman.  Why doesn't the president tell the American people it's time to tone the rhetoric down and let the LE do their investigation on this matter.
> Obama does not have clean hands in this issue.




No he sure doesn't.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 26, 2012)

Meister said:


> If Obama doesn't believe this tragedy is a race thing, why doesn't he condemn the Black Panthers with their bounty on Zimmerman.  Why doesn't the president tell the American people it's time to tone the rhetoric down and let the LE do their investigation on this matter.
> Obama does not have clean hands in this issue.



Because he wants the State / GJ to turn him loose 

So his Justice Department can save the day and achieve racial justice _Federally_... oh long about late summerish.

He knew the drill before he opined on his paternal kinship.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



After listening to the 911 tapes & eye witness's I believe it was a justifiable shooting. Zimmerman was on his back screaming help so loud it could clearly be heard over the phone inside a home at least 20 times while being beaten by Martin. Martin continued to beat a man that was clearly subdued begging for help.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2012)

Meister said:


> If Obama doesn't believe this tragedy is a race thing, why doesn't he condemn the Black Panthers with their bounty on Zimmerman.  Why doesn't the president tell the American people it's time to tone the rhetoric down and let the LE do their investigation on this matter.
> Obama does not have clean hands in this issue.


Maybe because he's not in this country at this time, but is halfway around the globe in So Korea.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama doesn't believe this tragedy is a race thing, why doesn't he condemn the Black Panthers with their bounty on Zimmerman.  Why doesn't the president tell the American people it's time to tone the rhetoric down and let the LE do their investigation on this matter.
> ...



Yeah....wireless communication sucks in this day and age. 
There isn't anything that's going on in this country that he isn't aware of, Ed.  NOTHING


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 26, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama doesn't believe this tragedy is a race thing, why doesn't he condemn the Black Panthers with their bounty on Zimmerman.  Why doesn't the president tell the American people it's time to tone the rhetoric down and let the LE do their investigation on this matter.
> ...



Yeah there is no communications on AF1 or in SKo.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


The mother says that is her son's voice screaming for help.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 26, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama doesn't believe this tragedy is a race thing, why doesn't he condemn the Black Panthers with their bounty on Zimmerman. Why doesn't the president tell the American people it's time to tone the rhetoric down and let the LE do their investigation on this matter.
> ...


 
What difference does that make? 

You suppose there are no cameras, cell phones, internet in So Korea?

I'm sure he is completely cut off from us while he's there. Yeah, that's it. The prez of the US is undoubtedly housed in a hut with no contact with the outside world.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



You mean that was you with the buthurt you get from this board?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 26, 2012)

Meister said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Oh, I forgot that all communication with the president goes through YOU, so YOU would know he was told about the Panthers.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama doesn't believe this tragedy is a race thing, why doesn't he condemn the Black Panthers with their bounty on Zimmerman.  Why doesn't the president tell the American people it's time to tone the rhetoric down and let the LE do their investigation on this matter.
> ...



Where is Eric Holder & the FBI? Putting a contract out on Zimmerman is clearly a crime.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Perhaps they put up the 10,000?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Meister said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



That is probably why Obama fled the country.


----------



## Peach (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



He did not request medical assistance at the scene, Sanford police describe his injuries as "not serious". NO trip to a hospital, and nothing to prevent him from shooting the victim in the chest.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 26, 2012)

Good for him, he got away before he received any lasting damage.

Tell me, do you think women who kill their attackers before they're raped are criminals? Are the would-be rapists "victims" because they didn't get a good poke in first?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Peach said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



He was treated by paramedics at the scene. Has a broken nose & wound on back of his head. The key here is Martin did not stop beating a subdued man that was screaming very loud & clear for help. Martin was not acting rational & may not have stopped until he killed Zimmerman. Zimmerman feared he had to act before he was beaten unconscious.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 26, 2012)

And he called for help first. Repeatedly, so it isn't like he just started blazing away. 

I mean it might all come out and end up that he did scare this kid so much that the kid felt he had to attack or be killed...the point is, we don't know. It could have been either way. I tend to think if the cops didn't take this guy in right away that they felt he was justified...but cops are notoriously stupid when it comes to making judgement calls, so who knows.

It will eventually come out. In the meantime, it's insane to pretend you know what happened, who is guilty, who is innocent, or to paint this guy as some sort of black-hating Hispanic monster. Let the system work. It has it's problems, but it's still better than hysterical mob rule, which is what the likes of Peach and a few others seem to go for.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 26, 2012)

Meister said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I'd neg you for that but I like you. Totally uncalled for.


----------



## jillian (Mar 26, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> And he called for help first. Repeatedly, so it isn't like he just started blazing away.
> 
> I mean it might all come out and end up that he did scare this kid so much that the kid felt he had to attack or be killed...the point is, we don't know. It could have been either way. I tend to think if the cops didn't take this guy in right away that they felt he was justified...but cops are notoriously stupid when it comes to making judgement calls, so who knows.
> 
> It will eventually come out. In the meantime, it's insane to pretend you know what happened, who is guilty, who is innocent, or to paint this guy as some sort of black-hating Hispanic monster. Let the system work. It has it's problems, but it's still better than hysterical mob rule, which is what the likes of Peach and a few others seem to go for.



no. zimmerman was NOT screaming for help. the kid was.

you clearly didn't hear the 911 tape. you really should listen to it rather than spread rightwingnut propaganda which is intended to turn the man who was hunting a black boy into the victim.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 26, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Of course she does, she's already filed for patents on her son's name and cds, etc.  Can't make money if you admit your son's a bully.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 26, 2012)

jillian said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > And he called for help first. Repeatedly, so it isn't like he just started blazing away.
> ...



How do you know?  Some say it was Zimmerman, some say it was a kid.  How about doing some voice recognition and finding our for sure?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Good for him, he got away before he received any lasting damage.
> 
> Tell me, do you think women who kill their attackers before they're raped are criminals? Are the would-be rapists "victims" because they didn't get a good poke in first?



Do you think a jury is going to believe that rape will cause you imminent death or great bodily harm? If so then I guess go for it. I personally would not take that chance & wind up behind bars.

Edit: Florida law does allow shooting someone for imminent commission of a forcible felony. So I guess it is ok.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2012)

jillian said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > And he called for help first. Repeatedly, so it isn't like he just started blazing away.
> ...



A witness said the guy who was on the bottom with a red sweater was screaming for help.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



It was a joke, Ravi.  But, I like you too.
But, what isn't a joke is the New Black Panthers putting up that kind of money and a Wanted Dead or Alive


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Another more recent photo. Martin does not look to be a 140 weakling. Does anyone have a link to a coroner report on his weight?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Meister said:


> If Obama doesn't believe this tragedy is a race thing, *why doesn't he condemn the Black Panthers with their bounty on Zimmerman*.  Why doesn't the president tell the American people it's time to tone the rhetoric down and let the LE do their investigation on this matter.
> Obama does not have clean hands in this issue.



The NBPP only matters to people on message boards that want to find a reason to make this worse.

There are somewhere between 10 and 20 of them. They've been doing stupid crap like this since the first Bush Administration, I can't ever recall any president actually giving them legitimacy by addressing any of the stupid crap they do. I don't know why any president would. Federal authorities should get involved, however there's little else they can do but investigate because the only reason we know about this bounty is because of the media. One of their top members (the one who actually called for the hit) is already being locked up for a firearms charge. 

They're considered a hate group by the SPLC and the US Commission on Civil Rights, those are the people that need to be called on, not Obama. No the NBPP is not in anyway related to the original Black Panther Party of the 1970s or 80s. That group has been defunct and it's leaders have condemned the antics of the NBPP.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yeup... that does a lot to help the conversation.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Meister said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Another witness said the one who got shot was screaming. Another one said "the guy with the white shirt" was on top beating on someone. Witnesses are so confused in this case. 

Plus Zimmy could have been screaming for help... doesn't mean the altercation wasn't his fault in the first place.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama doesn't believe this tragedy is a race thing, *why doesn't he condemn the Black Panthers with their bounty on Zimmerman*.  Why doesn't the president tell the American people it's time to tone the rhetoric down and let the LE do their investigation on this matter.
> ...



Just like them standing out in front of a polling precinct with a baton? 
Putting out a bounty on an individual is a crime....at least it used to be.  I don't care who put it out, and individual or a Black Panther.

Yes, I know they're not the Eldridge Cleaver's or the H Rap Brown's of the past.  But breaking the law is breaking the law....right?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Whether it was Zimmerman's fault or not, Martin was on top of him beating him after he was subdued & yelling for help. That makes the shooting legal.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Meister said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I don't think I'm making myself clear:

I'm not excusing their behavior.

I was addressing why Obama isn't obligated to address the behavior of a couple of nutjobs. And probably shouldn't.

Let the Feds deal with them.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

> In October, a school police investigator said he saw Trayvon on the school surveillance camera in an unauthorized area &#8220;hiding and being suspicious.&#8221; Then he said he saw Trayvon mark up a door with &#8220;W.T.F&#8221; &#8212; an acronym for &#8220;what the f---.&#8221; The officer said he found Trayvon the next day and went through his book bag in search of the graffiti marker.
> 
> Instead the officer reported he found women&#8217;s jewelry and a screwdriver that he described as a &#8220;burglary tool,&#8221; according to a Miami-Dade Schools Police report obtained by The Miami Herald. Word of the incident came as the family&#8217;s lawyer acknowledged that the boy was suspended in February for getting caught with an empty bag with traces of marijuana, which he called &#8220;irrelevant&#8221; and an attempt to demonize a victim.



Read more here: Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin - Florida - MiamiHerald.com

The case just died. There will be no petit jury.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Except as I already pointed out, there is NO apparent action by the FED what so ever. No arrests, no warrants, no requests to cease and desists , no effort at all.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



So I can go start a fight today, get my tail whooped, and then shoot the person I start a fight with and face absolutely no charges?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

RetiredGySgt said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Call the SPLC and find out who you can contact to ask for information about why nothing has happened.

That has nothing to do with the President. All I'm saying.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Obama didn't hesitate to say that the cops acted stupidly....sheesh


----------



## Ariux (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Whether it was Zimmerman's fault or not, Martin was on top of him beating him after he was subdued & yelling for help. That makes the shooting legal.



If Zimmeran hit the African first, I'd say the shooting isn't justified.  But, you'd have shit for brains to think Zimmerman hit first.  

6'3" drugged-up African football player vs. a pugy hispanic.
A "fuck you"-attitude African vs. a guy who expected the police any moment.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



If no other witness saw you start the fight. If there is recorded proof & un-bias eye witness told responding officers the person on top of you continues to beat you after you are down & yelling for help. How could a jury not believe you feared for your life?


----------



## The Gadfly (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Uptown, I for one would be quite satisfied if the DOJ and FBI would do just that; unfortunately they seem in no hurry to do so; haven't so much as lifted a finger so far. I think we can agree that the bounty fliers, whatever other laws they violate, could be construed as conspiracy to deprive Zimmerman of his civil rights, no?

BTW, I appreciate the restraint and civility shown by you, HG, and most of our other Black regular contributors here, in a conversation that has often been far from civil. This incident, and what has followed it, has not been the sort of thing that brings out the best in many people.Thank you.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



OH ABSOLUTELY.

I've said it time and time again. There are no witnesses that tell us who was the original aggressor here AT ALL. Which is why I've also said, there is no case here and it will be thrown out and rightfully so.

My question was IF THERE WERE EVIDENCE that I started the fight would no charges be filed in your opinion? I was under the impression that you weren't concerned about who started the fight and that even if it came forward that Zimmerman started it and there was significant evidence that he did there would be no case because Zimmerman was losing the fight and would STILL be able to claim self-defense. Which I don't personally believe is the case, but I could be wrong.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

The Gadfly said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I definitely appreciate yours as well.

I'm just simply under the impression that civility is the best way of handling race relations in this country. People need to make an effort to hear others rather then just make an effort to be heard.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

Ariux said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Whether it was Zimmerman's fault or not, Martin was on top of him beating him after he was subdued & yelling for help. That makes the shooting legal.
> ...



Shooting is still justified if Zimmermann hit him first. Martin continues attacking after Zimmermann was down & screaming for help. The only way Martin is justified in this is if Zimmerman pulled his gun on Martin & Martin felt he had to get the gun to be safe. No witness saw a struggle for a gun.

First eye witness (adult male) saw Martin on top of & beating Zimmerman as Zimmerman yelled "HELP". That is recorded on 911 tape & news crew interviewed this witness on tape within hours.

Second eye witness (boy walking dog) saw Martin on top of Zimmerman as Zimmermann yelled "HELP". This was moments prior to shooting. That is also recorded on 911 tape.

Zimmerman can't shoot because he got beat up in the fight. Zimmerman shot because he feared Martin would not stop beating him since he was down & yelling for help. Zimmerman now has reason to fear for his life since the attacker would not stop.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



This was my concern.

Wouldn't Zimmerman still be responsible for the death though if he started the altercation? I believe that's what manslaughter is. Unless I'm wrong. I can't understand how purposely putting yourself in a situation where you may have to take someones life is totally justifiable by law. I can see where you wouldn't be able to be charged with murder, but there has to be a a charge somewhere IF you initiated the contact like even simple assault.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ariux said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Whether it was Zimmerman's fault or not, Martin was on top of him beating him after he was subdued & yelling for help. That makes the shooting legal.
> ...



Devil's advocate.

What was the point of chasing the kid in the first place if he had no intention of doing anything when he caught up to him?

Did he want to say "hi" or something?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> OH ABSOLUTELY.
> 
> I've said it time and time again. There are no witnesses that tell us who was the original aggressor here AT ALL. Which is why I've also said, there is no case here and it will be thrown out and rightfully so.
> 
> My question was IF THERE WERE EVIDENCE that I started the fight would no charges be filed in your opinion? I was under the impression that you weren't concerned about who started the fight and that even if it came forward that Zimmerman started it and there was significant evidence that he did there would be no case because Zimmerman was losing the fight and would STILL be able to claim self-defense. Which I don't personally believe is the case, but I could be wrong.



Zimmerman can't claim self defense because he is losing the fight. According to 2 eye witnesses Zimmerman was down (subdued/lost fight) & was screaming for "HELP" about 20+ times. This is recorded on 911 tape. Because Martin is now being unreasonable & excessive in beating someone who is trying to give up screaming for help. At that point Zimmerman was justified in fearing for his life allowing for him to use his gun.

First eye witness (adult male) saw Martin on top of & beating Zimmerman as Zimmerman yelled "HELP". That is recorded on 911 tape & news crew interviewed this witness on tape within hours.

Second eye witness (boy walking dog) saw Martin on top of Zimmerman as Zimmermann yelled "HELP". This was moments prior to shooting. That is also recorded on 911 tape.

Neither witness saw a gun or a struggle for the gun.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 26, 2012)

First eye witness (adult male) saw Martin on top of & beating Zimmerman as Zimmerman yelled "HELP". That is recorded on 911 tape & news crew interviewed this witness on tape within hours.

Second eye witness (boy walking dog) saw Martin on top of Zimmerman as Zimmermann yelled "HELP". This was moments prior to shooting. That is also recorded on 911 tape.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



It would have to be proven beyond a reasonable doubt that he started the physical altercation.

Problem is, it is REASONABLE to believe it was possible that Martin started the physical altercation by jumping him from behind.

Zimmerman probably started the verbal altercation with Martin, but it was probably Martin that started the physical altercation.  Hence Zimmerman would be justified in defending himself.


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

[youtube]bPQrTrNwZwU[/youtube]


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND
> 
> When he was confronted by someone he thought was there to do him harm, he lashed out in defense of his life. Zimmerman who initiated this confrontation cannot use self defense when he was getting his butt kick by a kid drew his gun and shot this kid he was stalking and confronted. Zimmerman was the perpetrator  of his incident, not Trayvon who was minding his business on his way home and did not owe Zimmerman who did not identify himself as a Neighborhood Watchman, an explanation why he was where he was.
> 
> ...




Wrong, as usual.

Zimmerman intiated a verbal confrontation with Martin, not a physical one.  At least there is no witness testamony that suggests he started a physical fight.

Once the two traded words, Zimmerman was walking away.  At that point Martin initiated a physical attack.  At that point Zimmerman was well within his rights to shoot him, especially after getting his nose broke and yelling for help and no one came to help him.

Just another victim of the thug culture.  He thought he'd be tough picking a fight with the guy, so he blindsided him.  Unfortunately for Martin the guy had a gun and used it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 27, 2012)

Isn't this a classic example where vigilantism goes wrong?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Isn't this a classic example where vigilantism goes wrong?


I think it's a bad law, personally, for just this reason.  (Unless it's pure self-defense, then that law is needed.)


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 27, 2012)

theHawk said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND
> ...



Then again, if Zimbo hadn't been following him and harrassing him, none of this would have happened. He would have been best to stay in his car and call the cops - and then wait for them. Martin wasn't doing anything wrong and nobody was in immediate danger. Zimbo thought he'd be a hero and got his arse handed to him on a plate.

Tell me Hawk - what would you, or T, or Bigreb - any of you "my individual freedom is paramount over everything else" types do if somebody was stalking you in a car, on a phone and eyeballing you while you were wandering around minding your own business? Oh, and then that same person got out of the car and hassled you?

Going by the posts I've read from all you meatheads over the past 4-5 years not a one of you would have backed down...unless you're all full of shit...


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

liberal media: The Trayvon Martin Tweets


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't this a classic example where vigilantism goes wrong?
> ...



I think it might be involunteery manslaughter at best. The victim's mother allowing Sharpton and Jackson to get involved has done nothing to help the situation...She should have just got her lawyer, let the SP do her thing, and watch it all come out in the wash....


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Mar 27, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND
> 
> When he was confronted by someone he thought was there to do him harm, he lashed out in defense of his life. Zimmerman who initiated this confrontation cannot use self defense when he was getting his butt kick by a kid drew his gun and shot this kid he was stalking and confronted. Zimmerman was the perpetrator  of his incident, not Trayvon who was minding his business on his way home and did not owe Zimmerman who did not identify himself as a Neighborhood Watchman, an explanation why he was where he was.
> 
> ...





a) If someone were chasing me, 

and 

b) I thought they intended to do me harm, 

and 

c) I also thought they were going to catch up with me and I couldn't eventually outrun them 


- I would 

d) think my best course of action would be to be the one to decide when and where the confrontation takes place as best as possible - choosing to stop and hide, if possible, and then pounce on my stalker as he neared me, and then - esp. if he has a firearm - proceed to beat him mercilessly while praying to god he doesn't get a shot off.

Does anyone disagree that would be my best course?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > TRAYVON WAS STANDING HIS GROUND
> ...



Wait what? Martin broke and entered somewhere during this incident? When did that come out?



> OH and the coon part you can make yourself hear anything if you want too. In that audio it's not clear exactly what was said, but you go ahead and believe that if you want too.





LOL!!!!


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

the shit is hitting the fan.. so much for the 'wisdom of the mob'

fuck social media

Page 2: Trayvon Martin Shooter Says Teenager Went for His Gun - ABC News

Page 2 of 2
SANFORD, Fla., March 26

The law affords people enormous leeway to use deadly force if they feel their life is seriously endangered. Sonner said Zimmerman felt "one of them was going to die that night," when he pulled the trigger.

Corey, a veteran prosecutor known for her zealous defense of victims rights was hand-picked by Florida Gov. Rick Scott for the job. But she faces other challenges in the case.

While in life Trayvon Martin was barely 17, when it comes to justifiable homicide his size -- about 6-foot-3 and 150 pounds -- makes him an adult in death.

Zimmerman, 28, is 5-foot-9 and weighs well over 200 pounds. 

========

Was Trayvon Martin a Drug Dealer?

To learn more about Trayvon&#8217;s character, we have to look to his friends and family to offer clues.
Unfortunately, it seems as if most people who knew him are intent on cleaning up his image,
rather than discussing what Trayvon was really like.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


I hate, HATE mobs/villagers-with-torches.

This is not what we are about, but, yet it is?????

I would LOVE to have a completely open discussing speculating what went down, but I have to argue the INTEGRITY OF THE PROCESS?  My gawd, that should be a given!  

And it's not.

And, that saddens me.

(Not ranting about you, rather your post was where I chose to do it.)

I think he'll get off, personally, because of the stand your ground laws in Florida.  Hell, now that more is coming out, he might get off even without them.

Dunno, though.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Mar 27, 2012)

Dante said:


> the shit is hitting the fan.. so much for the 'wisdom of the mob'
> 
> fuck social media
> 
> ...




If someone was trying to kill me with a gun at close range I'd try to take their gun, too. Doesn't seem like there's too much of an option at that point. Its either throw something heavy at them - or go for their gun.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


That's what it must be, because it couldn't be she wants to protect her son's name from opportunists perverting it. 
CON$ervoFascists are the lowest scum to ever crawl out of a sewer.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > the shit is hitting the fan.. so much for the 'wisdom of the mob'
> ...


Or maybe someone pulled a gun after he got his head smashed into the sidewalk several times and his face bashed.


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > the shit is hitting the fan.. so much for the 'wisdom of the mob'
> ...



if some guy pulls a gun...

oh never mind. you're clueless


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


 
I think that has already been answered. he's a neighborhood watch dude, and the neighborhood has had a spate of break ins. He wanted to know who the kid was, and what he was doing. It's reasonable.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


 
Nope, and Zimmerman couldn't either.

Of course, that doesn't appear to be what happened....


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...


Except he's NOT a "neighborhood watch dude." He's an armed street thug hunting blacks.

Page 2: Trayvon Martin Arrest Now After ABC Reveals Crucial Phone Call - ABC News

Nearly half a million people have signed an online petition on  change.org urging law enforcement officials to step in and arrest * Zimmerman, who violated major parts of the Neighborhood Watch Manual,  which states "It should be emphasized to members that they do not  possess police powers. And they shall not carry weapons or pursue  vehicles." *

There are about 22,000 registered watch groups nationwide, and *Zimmerman  was not part of a registered group,* which police were not aware of at  the time of Martin's killing, said Chris Tutko, the director of the  National Neighborhood Watch program.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


Know what?

I would bet a good amount of money that it's not illegal to violate what a handbook says.

Just a guess, but I feel like picking up a few extra bucks for the weekend...it's only four days out, now.


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

bodecea said:


> I've seen people disparage the girlfriend because she didn't come forward right away....will those same people say the same about this "witness"?



people disparage others all the time. social media sucks

U.S. News - Trayvon Martin was suspended three times from school

In October, Martin was suspended with friends for writing W.T.F. on a hallway locker,
according to a school report obtained by the Herald.
A security guard looking through his backpack for the graffiti marker and instead found womens rings
and earrings and a screwdriver, described by the staffer as a burglary tool.

Ben Crump, an attorney for Martins parents, told the Herald they had never heard about the bag of jewelry.

And anyway, its completely irrelevant to what happened Feb. 26, Crump told the Miami Herald.
They never heard this and dont believe its true.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

KissMy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Good for him, he got away before he received any lasting damage.
> ...


 
Sooo...it's not okay to shoot a man who is threatening to  rape you, because rape doesn't cause great bodily harm?

What rocks do you people crawl out from under?


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 27, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Isn't this a classic example where vigilantism goes wrong?



Group offers $10,000 to


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



OohPooPahDoo has obviously never been attacked.


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

[youtube]6aVwPqXc-bk[/youtube]

Zimmerman says "He's coming towards me. Coming to check me out"


Zimmerman sounds scared, but continues to follow.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2012)

Dante said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen people disparage the girlfriend because she didn't come forward right away....will those same people say the same about this "witness"?
> ...


Damn, a screwdriver is now a burglary tool. 
What next, women with a bobby pin in their hair possess lock picking tools!
BTW, Martin didn't have his "burglary tool" with him when he was killed!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

He said it twice. He said there was something wrong with him, that he was staring at the houses, and then was staring at Zimmerman and started coming towards him, then turned and ran.

The little shit was casing houses, and was gonna take on Zimmerman and thought twice about it. Zimmerman was an idiot to follow him, but people get pissed about burglaries. They get REALLY pissed. You don't want to be chased down and shot like a dog? Don't break into ppl's houses and steal their shit. Don't stroll down the middle of the street in a scared neighborhood and stare down the residents. Don't beat the shit out of armed men. This kid's girlfriend told him to run because she knew he'd been fingered, and she knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 
Screwdrivers are burlary tools.
and I doubt if that women's jewelry was his.

Not only that, screwdrivers are not allowed at schools, they can be used as weapons. My school would expell a kid for that..it's the same as a knife.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You have to admit a screwdriver and a bag of jewelry sounds suspicious.

Then again, it doesnt fit the narrative of a innocent 12 yr old. (the only pics you seem to see)

The NO_LIMIT_NIGGA is looking more like a 17 yr old thug to me.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Ahhh yes, the typical CON$erviNutzi exaggerated Straw Man. The point is he was NOT part of any real neighborhood watch group, was untrained to be a neighborhood watch and was unqualified to be a neighborhood watch. He anointed HIMSELF as a neighborhood watch "captain." But you knew that all along!


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Maybe Martins mom should sue the HOA 

She really needs to capitalize on it ASAP.


Mother Seeks Trayvon Martin Trademarks | The Smoking Gun


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> He said it twice. He said there was something wrong with him, that he was staring at the houses, and then was staring at Zimmerman and started coming towards him, then turned and ran.
> 
> *The little shit was casing houses,* and was gonna take on Zimmerman and thought twice about it. Zimmerman was an idiot to follow him, but people get pissed about burglaries. They get REALLY pissed. You don't want to be chased down and shot like a dog? Don't break into ppl's houses and steal their shit. Don't stroll down the middle of the street in a scared neighborhood and stare down the residents. Don't beat the shit out of armed men. This kid's girlfriend told him to run because she knew he'd been fingered, and she knew exactly what he was doing.


Yeah, armed with state of the art burglary tools, iced tea and Skittles, he was looking for an easy mark.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

You probably shouldn't talk about things you have no clue about.

Screwdrivers are burglary tools. They use screw drivers because if you have state of the art burglary tools, you are charged wtih POSSESSION of burglary tools, which means more time on your sentence. So professionals use SCREWDRIVERS because they are ambiguous...the only way they are counted as burglary tools is if the prosecution can prove they are going to be used to break in, and not to disable an alarm.

Moron.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

"...if you break into a car to steal it and are found to be in possession of a screwdriver, to convict you of Possession of Burglary Tools, the State must adduce testimony showing that you used, or actually intended to use, the screwdriver to enter the car; not that you intended to use the screwdriver to hot-wire the ignition."

Florida Crimes: Possession of Burglary Tools


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> You probably shouldn't talk about things you have no clue about.
> 
> Screwdrivers are burglary tools. They use screw drivers because if you have state of the art burglary tools, you are charged wtih POSSESSION of burglary tools, which means more time on your sentence. So professionals use SCREWDRIVERS because they are ambiguous...the only way they are counted as burglary tools is if the prosecution can prove they are going to be used to break in, and not to disable an alarm.
> 
> Moron.


Except his state of the art burglary tools were Skittles and iced tea, not a screwdriver. Of course, to you that just further proves what a devious evil genius he was and deserved to be killed.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > You probably shouldn't talk about things you have no clue about.
> ...


 
No, he was found with women's jewelry and a screwdriver at school. Which got him suspended.

Try to keep up. He was a burglar.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

theHawk said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



From my understanding that did not happen.

Zimmerman even claims he was attacked from the front (hit in the nose) from my understanding of what he claims. 

According to Zimmerman he and Trayvon "exchanged words". The girlfriend said Trayvon first initiated the discussion between the two.

It's just as reasonable to assert that Zimmerman started the physical altercation as it is Trayvon. Unfortunately we have no real evidence to support either claim.


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

[youtube]ED6ckuxU924[/youtube]


wow!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Not only that, he quit running after him, and the kid came back. 

What a goon.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


He wasn't in school when he was killed with his burglary tools of Skittles and iced tea.

Do try to keep up.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> He said it twice. He said there was something wrong with him, that he was staring at the houses, and then was staring at Zimmerman and started coming towards him, then turned and ran.
> 
> The little shit was casing houses, and was gonna take on Zimmerman and thought twice about it. Zimmerman was an idiot to follow him, but people get pissed about burglaries. They get REALLY pissed. You don't want to be chased down and shot like a dog? Don't break into ppl's houses and steal their shit. *Don't stroll down the middle of the street in a scared neighborhood and stare down the residents*. Don't beat the shit out of armed men. This kid's girlfriend told him to run because she knew he'd been fingered, *and she knew exactly what he was doing*.



Me being me, I figure that even criminals get hungry sometimes.

If the kid did have sticky fingers and liked breaking into houses I don't see why the kid still could not have just been walking down the street. Strolling down the street is not illegal, neither is staring at houses. The kid had been there for a few days. He wasn't responsible for the actual burglaries we can be pretty sure. We have no evidence he was doing anything in that neighborhood other than walking home from the store. 

We can't assume the girlfriend "knew what he was doing" or that he was "doing" anything. Just like we can't assume Zimmerman was a racist, who woke up that morning and wanted to kill a black kid.

Well then again... yeah of course we can. Why not?


----------



## Ariux (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Damn, a screwdriver is now a burglary tool.



Don't be so fucking stupid.  Why would a punk have a screwdriver (presumably a large screwdriver) in his school backpack?  You think maybe his desk at school was a little wobbly and he wanted to tighten it up?   The screwdriver was either for burglary (prying) or for a weapon.  Probably for both.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
Did I say he was? I think your imagination is working overtime.

He was a burglar who was casing a neighborhood that has suffered from a spate of burglaries. Nice kid.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > He said it twice. He said there was something wrong with him, that he was staring at the houses, and then was staring at Zimmerman and started coming towards him, then turned and ran.
> ...


 
Sticky fingers and breaking and entering are two completely different things. If you don't believe me, look at the sentencing guidelines for theft and compare them to the sentencing guidelines for burglary.

We can't be sure he wasn't responsible for the burglaries at all. And we do have evidence that he was behaving in a very strange way...zimmerman's call to 911, where he says repeatedly, "he's just staring" and "there's something wrong with him" and "he's staring at me" and "he's coming towards me".


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dante said:


> [youtube]ED6ckuxU924[/youtube]
> 
> 
> wow!



I have a question.

This is serious by the way and this is just a question.

In the video you posted Shannon Butler repeats something that I've heard before about Zimmerman's story that I remember and I've had questions about from the beginning. Zimmerman at one point claimed Trayvon attacked him while he was getting into his vehicle. Does anybody have any clue if Trayvon Martin's body was found anywhere near a vehicle? In another account he was "walking toward his vehicle". From what I've gather Zimmerman was chasing after Trayvon but lost him. If your chasing after somebody and lose them I'd assume they were pretty far ahead of you. Unless Trayvon ran back toward Zimmerman while Zimmerman was going back to his vehicle I'm guessing he wouldn't be able to catch up to Zimmerman to attack him. If he was running back towards Zimmerman I think Zimmerman would mention that.

Also about the grass stains on Zimmerman's back I mean I realize when people fight generally they can move from place to place. But I thought Zimmerman's head was being banged into the sidewalk? I'm guessing it's a possibility they rolled into the grass, or it started in the grass and ended up on the sidewalk, but that still sounds weird to me. I'd like to see a map of exactly where Trayvon was laying when found dead.

Then comes the phone call issue. From this video, Zimmerman's account of the words exchanged are totally different from the girls. We can assume the girl has an agenda but we have to take her word as much as we do Zimmerman because he has enough to lose in this too. Something like 

"Do you have a problem?"

"No."

"Well you do now."

_I_ have a problem with this. Can I share my problem?

Zimmerman chased this kid, in the dark, down the street, lost him and then went back in his car. When he got there the kid he was chasing because he was mad, frustrated, scared, or whatever walks up to him (out of nowhere) and asks if he has a problem. AND HE SAYS NO?!!!! And becomes an innocent docile victim at THIS point? He just let's the boy he assumes is a criminal get that close to him. Doesn't say anything. Just "no". Not "who are you" "what?" or even "I'm sorry"? Geez...

I'm not saying it's not possible, just really weird. Unless this was like a movie and the kid was just hiding in the bushes jumped out and attacked I think Zimmerman's story is just weird.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Show me where I said they aren't.

We can't be sure he was responsible either.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, well, that's nothing like what the evidence says happened.

Have you ever been in a fight? The grass stains on the back are consistent with being held down and bashed. The broken nose is consistent with being hit in the face. A witness confirms seeing Zimmerman under the kid, screaming for help...the witness walked back into his house, and only then did Zimmerman shoot the kid.

He tried to get help, for quite a while, before he finally shot him. I think this guy thought he was going to end up dead. And from what I see, he had a good reason to think that.


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube]ED6ckuxU924[/youtube]
> ...



Zimmerman had been running in order to follow Trayvon, not apprehend him. He wasn't chasing Trayvon - Trayvon running away. Trayvon was a big guy. Zimmerman says okay when police dispatcher says 'we don't need you to do that.'  He starts walking back to his car. 

Zimmerman says Trayvon came up on him from the side and behind. Zimmerman knows the police are on their way. He gave them his name. He is not going to get arrested for assault or anything else.

many people who carry weapons are soft or not tough. I don't know many 6' 3" 17/18 year olds who are easily intimidated

For a while, I was a super with security for a major University. I was also a 17/18 year old who ran the streets and hoods. Zimmerman's story makes perfect sense to me. **********

see?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Yeah, well, that's nothing like what the evidence says happened.
> 
> Have you ever been in a fight? *The grass stains on the back are consistent with being held down and bashed. The broken nose is consistent with being hit in the face.* A witness confirms seeing Zimmerman under the kid, screaming for help...the witness walked back into his house, and only then did Zimmerman shoot the kid.
> 
> He tried to get help, for quite a while, before he finally shot him. I think this guy thought he was going to end up dead. And from what I see, he had a good reason to think that.



Yeah not questioning that. I just want to see a layout of where it all happened at. Probably because I'm a visual learner. 

Guess that's too much to wish for.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


 
Hmmm..a kid who has been caught with presumably stolen property and a burglary tool, acting weird after dark in a neighborhood that has suffered a streak of burglaries.

Hmmmm...yeah, it's really out there to think he might be involved.

When you say "he had sticky fingers and liked breaking into houses" you are avoiding calling the act "burglary", and you are minimalizing.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> If the kid did have sticky fingers and liked breaking into houses I don't see why the kid still could not have just been walking down the street. Strolling down the street is not illegal, neither is staring at houses.



Zimmerman called 911 because it looked like the no-limit-nigga was casing the neighborhood.  That's more than just looking at houses.   No, nothing illegal, but the cops showing up would have put the nigga on alert that people were watching the neighborhood.  It's deterrence.  And, maybe the nigga would have been caught stealing something if he hadn't gone after Zimmerman.



> The kid had been there for a few days.



How do you know the nigga's history there?



> We can't assume the girlfriend "knew what he was doing"



But, we do know that the girlfriend would not have reported any racist or threatening language used by her nigga when talking about Zimmerman.  



> Just like we can't assume Zimmerman was a racist, who woke up that morning and wanted to kill a black kid.



Being racist neither a crime or a motive, but there's a lot of evidence that Zimmerman isn't a "racist."


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, well, that's nothing like what the evidence says happened.
> ...


I bet the police reports have it all. It's why they didn't charge. And Zimmerman has blacks friends who don't totally trust the Sanford PD, but believe Zimmerman.

more weight in favor of Zimmerman


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



That's not what I'm trying to do at all. 

I'm saying there's no evidence he was involved in those particular break-ins. Burglaries happen all the time. There might be burglars in Sanford, Florida. There might not be a need for a burglar to come from Miami for there to be burglaries there.

Everybody has an assumption about somebody involved in this case. When the case tips one way one side says "let's wait till more details come out", when the scale is tipped the other the other side says the same thing. We can all theorize about what happened that night... end of the day we have no clue what either person involved had on heir mind.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm with Dante on this. I've tracked kids and worked in detention...zimmerman's story rings true to me as well. It also rings consistent with what witnesses saw and heard.

It will be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


 
I don't care what they had on their mind, and have no desire to know what they had on their mind. I care about what they did. And I bet the burglaries in that neighborhood started at about the time that the kid's dad started going to visit his girlfriend in the area.


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I'm with Dante on this. I've tracked kids and worked in detention...zimmerman's story rings true to me as well. It also rings consistent with what witnesses saw and heard.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it pans out.



*and Zimmerman's black friends have stories that destroy the narrative that Zimmerman is some crazy racist vigilante.*



[youtube]ED6ckuxU924[/youtube]


----------



## California Girl (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You have absolutely no evidence for that.... you're welcome to an opinion... no matter how baseless that opinion is.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You bet? 

How stupid.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Now the dad is a burglar too. He probably has a screwdriver in his house also, that proves it. 
I bet Zimmerman was casing the houses for robbery and he thought this kid was cutting into his action. I bet Zimmerman has a screwdriver burglary tool in his house!!! Funny how burglaries didn't go down under his watchful eye!!!


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

filled my quota


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


He is black, right? That's enough of a reason for kgrill.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 27, 2012)

Ravi said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



It does appear that way, yea. She should be ashamed of herself... but it takes character to feel shame and so I will not hold my breath for that.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

California Girl said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
Thanks, I know I'm welcome to my opinion and I don't need your permission or anyone else's to have it.

It's not baseless, however. When he was SUSPENDED he was found to have a burglary tool and women's jewelry in his bag.

It's not baseless at all.

And Zimmerman said he was staring at the houses, and acting weird.

Unless you prescribe to a conspiracy theory that Zimmerman's 911 call was a hoax, and he was already planning to shoot the kid, and so was making up a good story as he went along? And someone planted the screwdriver and jewelry?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


 
We'll see.

I expect goodies if I'm right.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Si when I was in high school I saw so many kids get busted with weed and suspended, even my dumb ass brother, that doesn't really tell me anything cause at that age alot of high school kids are experimenting with drugs and alcohol.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
It has nothing to do with him being black. It has to do with him being creepy, and being caught with a screwdriver and women's jewelry in his bag. 

My reference to dad was only as far as him bringing the kid into the area. 

But you can hold your breath, anyway. I won't stop you.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

California Girl said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


 
Criminal kids are something I know.

Stupid is something you know.

We all have our strengths, after all.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Only, Martin's father is not a kid and you attempt to blame him for increased crime in a neighborhood.  "You bet" that crime has increased in that community since Mr. Martin starting visiting his fiancee there.  And, "you bet" the kid or the dad did them....because they are black?

WTF?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


No strawman, LIBTARD (seems as if childish group names have meaning for you, so I will use one, too).  I'm addressing exactly what you said"  "....  officials to step in and arrest * Zimmerman, who violated major parts of the Neighborhood Watch Manual,  which states "It should be emphasized to members that they do not  possess police powers. And they shall not carry weapons or pursue  vehicles." *

It's not against the law to violate any neighborhood handbook.  Nor is it against the law to watch one's neighborhood on one's own.  No "official" will "arrest" someone for that.

Clarity is a good thing.  Now, it's clear.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Oh, I totally agree.  I'm sorry if I didn't make that clear.  Getting popped with weed doesn't mean shit.  I know plenty of very good folks who have been, some even in pretty high clearances.

It really means very little when one is a kid.  If it were significant, then ANYONE who ever had weed in their possession at anytime is a bad person.  Getting caught doesn't make one more bad than another who wasn't.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



We have little hard evidence that Martin had any serious problems that would justify calling him a 'punk ass thug'.... We have the evidence from the police that some kind of struggle took place, that during that struggle Martin was shot and killed. We have Zimmerman's account that he was in the process of walking back to his car when Martin confronted him.... we have a witness that says he saw Martin on top of Zimmerman... we have evidence that Zimmerman sustained superficial injuries.... We have the eye witness saying that it was Zimmerman calling for help... we have witnesses who did not SEE the incident but who heard it claim that it was Martin calling for help.... (Personally, I don't understand how they can claim that as fact if they did not see the incident - logically, it makes no sense).... 

Conclusion: There are far too many 'unknowns' right now for anyone to make a rational judgment.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


 
No, I didn't say anything about the father doing anything except bringing the kid into the neighborhood.

THE KID WAS SUSPENDED FROM SCHOOL FOR HAVING A BURGLARY TOOL AND 12 WOMEN'S RINGS AND OTHER ITEMS IN HIS BAG. He'd already been identified as a burglar. The cops didn't press charges because they couldn't identify the items and he said they were a friend's. The burglary tool, the screwdriver, is used by burglars JUST BECAUSE it's almost impossible to prove it is a burglary tool, thanks to the wording of the law. 

I'm saying a possible scenario (everybody has them..the only diff is this one has a good chance of being true) is that Trayvon was brought into the neighborhood by dad, who was visiting his gf, and committed burglary. He's in the right place, he's been caught with stuff before, and zimmerman said he was acting weird, "staring". He was casing houses. That's too many coincidences. If he hadn't already broken and entered houses in the neighborhood, he was planning to. But I bet he already had. 12 women's rings and a screwdriver. He was suspended for 10 days. That's not a light suspension.

And of course the cops would have been aware of this. Also his mom, who is lying when she says she didn't know.

He was also suspended for being somewhere he wasn't supposed to be at school..in other words, trespassing.

Nice, nice kid. Do you suppose the school was targeting him because he's black, too?

Poor kid, a victim of racism on all sides..first the school, then the cops and zimmerman.  Everybody had it out for him, right?


----------



## Douger (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Oh, I see.  My apologies.

See, I've seen sources that say he was suspended for having an empty bag of weed.  I haven't seen that he was suspended for burglary tools in his bag.  Could you link to that, please?

Maybe I can learn what burglary tools are, too.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Thats why Zimmerman will not be charged with anything, the only way he is going to end up in prison is if he wakes up one morning, goes down to the police station and confesses that he killed Martin and turn himself in, now besides that happening he is not going to prison.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


 
"
Florida teenager Trayvon Martin was allegedly suspended from school after security officers found what they described as a 'burglary tool' and womens jewellery in his backpack.
Although the school officially suspended Trayvon in October for grafitti, after he and some friends wrote W.T.F. on a school locker, the Miami Herald claims that the real reason was that he was caught with a 'burglary tool' - a flathead screwdriver - and 12 items of jewellery. Martin insisted that they did not belong to him. 



Read more: Trayvon Martin case: He was suspended from school for having a 'burglary tool' | Mail Online

""Yu ain't tell me you swung on a bus driver," Martin's cousin wrote to him on Feb. 21.
"The same week, Martin was suspended for 10 days from Dr. Michael M. Krop Senior High School in North Miami-Dade.

Trayvon Martin shooting: New details emerge from Twitter account, witness testimony | The Cutline - Yahoo! News


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 27, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> 
> 
> GodLikeProductions.com Video - Audio & Image Hosting | Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident
> ...



Zimmerman is still not protected by the stand your ground law due to his behavior as evidenced by the 911 call.

However, if this new evidence is true, he will be protected under other law.


----------



## Douger (Mar 27, 2012)

Hoo dis ?
Trayvon Martin shooting: New details emerge from Twitter account, witness testimony | The Cutline - Yahoo! News


----------



## Douger (Mar 27, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Gareyt17 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> ...


Listen. The fucking phone dipshit at Nazi headquarters can't tell someone *not* to follow a fucking scumbag.Period.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


See, that's what pisses me off so much about the press.

"[T]he Miami Herald claims that the real reason was that he was caught with a 'burglary tool'"

I mean, what.........the.........hell?  The Miami Herald is now a citable source for what they allege?  The journalists need to use actual sources - witnesses, school officials, etc. - when they cite something.  Not another fucking journalist.

It's like fucking gossip.

I mean, thanks for providing that.  That's the first report of that I've seen.  But, I really can't give much credibility to a journalist who uses another journalist as a source.  Especially in this case.  It's a mess how the press has mangled everything.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 27, 2012)

The stand your ground law doesn't apply.  When you are at that moment being attacked, there is no retreat possible.  Zimmerman was not being threatened.  He was actually attacked.


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




MONTHS PRIOR to his death; the school still lists tardiness, writing WTF on school property, and pot residue as the reasons for suspension. The "burglary tool" finding did not lead to ANY school, or juvenile justice action. 

In October, Martin was suspended with friends for writing W.T.F. on a hallway locker, according to a school report obtained by the Herald. A security guard looking through his backpack for the graffiti marker and instead found womens rings and earrings and a screwdriver, described by the staffer as a burglary tool.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 27, 2012)

Douger said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Gareyt17 said:
> ...



The way the law is worded he doesn't get protection in light of the 911 call.  If you feel I'm wrong quote the section of the law directly that disproves me please.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


No protection because a 911 operator suggested he not follow?  Please clarify if that's what you mean.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



What is there to confess? Zimmerman shot and killed Martin. It was in self defense by the police reports.  Now if you're looking for a which hunt contact Martins Father and ask him why his recently suspended from school son was allowed out of the house at night?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


 
The press always mangles shit when they jump too soon. I went to the Miami Herald, they referenced the school's police reports:


"In October, a school police investigator said he saw Trayvon on the school surveillance camera in an unauthorized area hiding and being suspicious. Then he said he saw Trayvon mark up a door with W.T.F  an acronym for what the f---. The officer said he found Trayvon the next day and went through his book bag in search of the graffiti marker. 

"Instead the officer reported he found womens jewelry and a screwdriver that he described as a burglary tool, according to a Miami-Dade Schools Police report obtained by The Miami Herald."
Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin - Florida - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



But where there is smoke there is fire. In my opinion I think Martin was heading down the road to being a gang banger, if he wasn't already one.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Ahhhh.  Sigh of relief.

Thanks.  I hadn't seen that report.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


And, not all smoke is fire.

Meh, it takes much more than that for me to judge the character of someone, especially a 17 yo.

That's just me.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Why would you say that? every black teen is a gang banger to you huh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Little bits of information on his life keep coming out everyday. Oh I don't hold smoking pot against him, but this thing  about the gangs and the drug deals is another story.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Have you seen his tweeter account or his my space account? Being black as nothing to do with it. There are plenty of gang banger who aren't black. Why make it a race issue?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



What I meant was, if Zimmerman admitted to killing Trayvon not for self defense, thats the only way he would get in trouble, but don't worry it's not going to happen your man is going to walk free from all this, and I don't know where the fuck you are going with all this talk about Trayvon's father, Black teens are never supposed to leave the house right?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Gangs?

Drug "deals"?  I know Martin had an empty bag of weed, but what's this about drug deals?

And the gangs question.

I have to run, but I'll check later.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I seen a pic of him with gold teeth and a wife beater, so the fuck what? because of that picture he is a threat and deserves to be killed?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What gangs and drug deals? why are you making things up?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



My man? I have nothing to lose or gain with what happen. The only thing that stands to lose is the truth.

Again with the black thing? If Trayvon was my son I would care enough to make sure that he was punished for being suspended. While being grounded he would never have been allowed to leave the house and he would be alive today. So if your pissed blame his father.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Teenagers leave the house all the time when their not supposed to, so that warrants a death sentence now? any teen who leaves the house when their not supposed to deserves to be shot dead? got it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



As I have already mentioned he has a my space account and a twieter account. Go there and you will see exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Gangs? DRUG DEALS? *The SA might find Martin did not use deadly force,* thus deadly force was not an option for Zimmerman...........


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Mine never did. Break the ground laws and their ass got kicked.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...





> Instead the officer reported he found women&#8217;s jewelry and a screwdriver that he described as a &#8220;burglary tool,&#8221; according to a Miami-Dade Schools Police report obtained by The Miami Herald.


Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin - Florida - MiamiHerald.com

Is it more credible now?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You're really trying aren't you? Those are two separate events One lays the frame work that Trayvon was not this good kid. As for being justified what would you do if you were carrying a gun and someone try to take it from you?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What gang set is Trayvon a part of? are you telling me he is a gang member because of a pic of him with a wife beater and some gold teeth?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So you are ok with teens who leave the house without their parents authority being shot dead?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Twitter and myspace do the search.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Really stretching it thin aren't you? When did I say that and use the quote function when you provide the proof.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Why can't you just tell me what gangs Trayvon was rolling with? you saw the pics right? a teen making some tough faces on Myspace and Twitter means nothing.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No I'm asking you, do teens who sneak out of the house deserve to be murdered?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 
And burglary, don't forget burglary!

"
In October, a school police investigator said he saw Trayvon on the school surveillance camera in an unauthorized area hiding and being suspicious. Then he said he saw Trayvon mark up a door with W.T.F  an acronym for what the f---. The officer said he found Trayvon the next day and went through his book bag in search of the graffiti marker. 

Instead the officer reported he found womens jewelry and a screwdriver that he described as a burglary tool, according to a Miami-Dade Schools Police report obtained by The Miami Herald."

"Trayvons backpack contained 12 pieces of jewelry, in addition to a watch and a large flathead screwdriver, according to the report, which described silver wedding bands and earrings with diamonds.
Trayvon was asked if the jewelry belonged to his family or a girlfriend. 
Martin replied its not mine. A friend gave it to me, he responded, according to the report. Trayvon declined to name the friend. 

Trayvon was not disciplined because of the discovery, but was instead suspended for graffiti, according to the report. School police impounded the jewelry and sent photos of the items to detectives at Miami-Dade police for further investigation."

Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin - Florida - MiamiHerald.com

Apparently Zimmerman wasn't the only person who suspected him of burglary.

And it seems he may have attacked his bus driver:

"...correspondence with Martin on Twitter before he died alludes to an incident with a bus driver. "Yu ain't tell me you swung on a bus driver," Martin's cousin wrote to him on Feb. 21."

Trayvon Martin shooting: New details emerge from Twitter account, witness testimony | The Cutline - Yahoo! News


What I find impossible to believe is that his parents knew nothing of any of this. They apparently didn't realize, when he was suspended for TEN DAYS for vandalism and suspicious behavior, that the school cop had found the women's wedding rings and such and the screwdriver in his bag. I'm certain they have no idea what Trayvon's COUSIN was talking about when he tweeted that Trayvon attacked a bus driver. 

Of course not! Cuz all this stuff has been made up by people who want to "destroy his reputation". What reputation would that be?

His online handle is "no-limit nigga". He had a gold grill. 
 He was either affiliated with a gang, or wanted to be.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Twiter and my space go do some soul searching it will do you good.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Soul searching? what in the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

So everyone with a gold grill is a gang member now? wow.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Do teens need to grab for someones gun? Do teens need to hit someone from behind? Should Trayvon have been grounded for being suspended? Yes he should have should he be dead no he should have if his father would have been a father.


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




The twitter account was taken down, and recently "revived"......


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> So everyone with a gold grill is a gang member now? wow.


As I said bits and pieces of information come to the surface everyday.
Meet The Real Trayvon Martin: Evidence Emerges He Was A Drug Dealer And Gang Banger « Pat Dollard


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 
Murder is a legal term. This kid was killed.

No, nobody deserves to be murdered.

But kids who burglarize houses, who do drugs, who attack authority figures, are on a fast track to a really bad, life changing event.

I tell my boys from the time they're 8 and start getting some size to them, and start getting cocky, that there are some things they don't get to do....

They don't get to behave in a menacing manner towards anyone.

They don't get to hit people. 

They don't get to roam around, particularly at night, unsupervised.

Because THIS IS THE SORT OF THING THAT HAPPENS TO KIDS WHO DO THOSE THINGS. 

I have spent years of my life dealing with criminal teenaged boys, adolescent boys, and boys who have committed crimes. Nobody deserves to be murdererd, but do them the fucking courtesy of teaching them that certain behavior will put them at risk and will NOT be tolerated. People, particularly men, will not TOLERATE skinny punk kids attacking them. Society will not deal kindly with aggressive, unsupervised kids who steal, swear, do drugs, and stomp around looking for trouble. Sorry, that's the way it is, and the people who justify this behavior, who insist on attacking Zimmerman, who more and more looks like he didn't do a THING to this kid prior to getting his ass jumped, are not doing other at risk kids a bit of good. You're feeding into the problem. Stop defending him and let this run its course. It's sad he's dead, what a waste. But it doesn't sound to me like it's anyone's fault but his own.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Maybe because he's not in this country at this time, but is halfway around the globe in So Korea.



And we ALL know there are no cell phones or computers in South Korea...

No way for Dear Leader to know what's going on.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Some of the information they have was taken before the account was taken down. However that does bring up another thing if what he had posted on those accounts were good things why take them down?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What she said


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Oh, I forgot that all communication with the president goes through YOU, so YOU would know he was told about the Panthers.



Don't you think Eric might have needed to clear the funds with Obama prior to committing them?


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



It means that by his behavior so far, Martin has exhibited tendencies that would indicate the path he was following lead to his being a gang banger.   His past is not relevant except to indicate whether or not he would assert himself and attack someone he believed was unarmed.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Just fyi, the Miami Herald made no such claim. The Mail made the claim that the Herald did falsely.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 27, 2012)

"With a single punch," the Orlando Sentinel, citing police sources, reported Monday, "Trayvon Martin decked the Neighborhood Watch volunteer ... climbed on top of [him] and slammed his head into the sidewalk several times, leaving him bloody and battered."

Trayvon Martin shooting: New details emerge from Twitter account, witness testimony | The Cutline - Yahoo! News


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> See, that's what pisses me off so much about the press.
> 
> "[T]he Miami Herald claims that the real reason was that he was caught with a 'burglary tool'"
> 
> ...



I went in to work last night at 6:30 and I'm just getting home. I don't have the energy to read 15 pages of this thread. So now we're up to FIVE different accounts on why he was suspended? The article I read last night during my break said that he was found with traces of pot in a baggie ... and that the police confirmed this. 

Geez Louise. 

I'm not sure about this latest story, however. It's not sourced and it doesn't make sense. 

BTW, I also read where Zimmerman claims that he was walking back to car and that Trayvon approached him, they exchanged some words and that Trayvon punched him in the nose and knocked him down, hitting his head against the sidewalk. 

WTF

I thought the story was that Trayvon hit him from behind? Where did that first story come from  ? (I was thinking I'd read it in an interview of either Zimmerman's father or friend) 

I'm convinced we will NEVER know what happened. Stories are changing so fast I can't keep up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dante said:


> liberal media: The Trayvon Martin Tweets



Wow;


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> MONTHS PRIOR to his death; the school still lists tardiness, writing WTF on school property, and pot residue as the reasons for suspension. The "burglary tool" finding did not lead to ANY school, or juvenile justice action.
> 
> In October, Martin was suspended with friends for writing W.T.F. on a hallway locker, according to a school report obtained by the Herald. A security guard looking through his backpack for the graffiti marker and instead found womens rings and earrings and a screwdriver, described by the staffer as a burglary tool.



Oh. My. God. 

A flathead screwdriver = burglary tool. 

I better go give myself up to the cops. I'm swimming in burglary tools here


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > liberal media: The Trayvon Martin Tweets
> ...



Look at the pic on the twitter image posted. That is NOT the Trayvon Martin who was shot in Florida.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What could his father have done? what do you know about Trayvon's father?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > See, that's what pisses me off so much about the press.
> ...


 
And you haven't kept up.

I'm fairly certain you will never know what happened, since you aren't interested in reading the information available. 

Quick rundown:

Trayvon was suspended for 10 days for suspicious activity in unauthorized areas of the school (hiding and vandalism). His bag was searched and burglary tools and a dozen pieces of women's jewelry, including wedding bands and a diamond ring, were found.

Trayvon's cousin tweeted (or my space) him about Trayvon hitting a bus driver.

An eye witness says that Trayvon was on top of Zimmerman beating the shit out of him and Zimmerman was screaming for help. When the witness went into his house, Zimmerman shot the kid.

But really, if you can't be bothered to read, there's no point in bothering with the topic.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



I agree that Martin was within his rights to get pissed off and tell Zimmerman off.  But after the fact when Zimmerman is walking away he decides to jump him and start bashing his head into the sidewalk?

This whole thing could of been avoided if both parties would of had cooler heads.  But it didn't turn out that way.

All I am saying is once Martin started to physically attack Zimmerman, he had every right to defend himself.  Its not like Zimmerman shot him immediately.  He shot him only after being assaulted for quite some time.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I'm sorry I just don't see I think there is a serious lack of understanding here, just because a teen has a gold grill and smoked weed hardly means he is on the path of being a gang banger.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It is more than that.  Although these are indications of a willingness to behave badly.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

A kid who smoked weed, who has a gold grill, who was suspended for suspicious activity and having incriminating evidence of burglary (women's wedding rings and jewelry, and a screwdriver? Seriously?) and who has the handle "no limit nigga" and references to him hitting a bus driver on his myspace account?

He might not have been a gang member yet, but he was certainly headed that way.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > See, that's what pisses me off so much about the press.
> ...


That's right, and they were demanding DNA tests on the "bloody" iced tea they said he hit him in the back of the head with. Face it, it won't matter how many times the story changes as long as they can rationalize that Martin deserved to be killed.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > See, that's what pisses me off so much about the press.
> ...



The police undertook an investigation... they know what happened. They, apparently, did not find evidence of wrong doing by Zimmerman... because if they had, his ass would be in prison, or at least out on bail facing a trial. 

It is always best not to accept any media reports about what happened.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Oh shut up. I've read the last couple of pages ... only to learn the story has changed again on BOTH sides.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> A kid who smoked weed, who has a gold grill, who was suspended for suspicious activity and having incriminating evidence of burglary (women's wedding rings and jewelry, and a screwdriver? Seriously?) and who has the handle "no limit nigga" and references to him hitting a bus driver on his myspace account?
> 
> He might not have been a gang member yet, but he was certainly headed that way.



Well the article BigRed posted said he was already a gang member, I would like to know what set hes with, the pics I saw just looked like a teen acting tough.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Well when I was a teen I also smoked weed, got suspended from school and got into plenty of fights, but I never became a gang banger.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > MONTHS PRIOR to his death; the school still lists tardiness, writing WTF on school property, and pot residue as the reasons for suspension. The "burglary tool" finding did not lead to ANY school, or juvenile justice action.
> ...



If you carry them around in your purse along with several pieces of jewelry that don't belong to you, perhaps you should.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



They? Who?

And.. for the record... I have not seen one individual claiming that Martin deserved to be killed... but I have seen a few rabid whackjobs demanding that Zimmerman should die... and he has yet to be found guilty of any crime.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
 Good for you. You can read. But I doubt you actually *learned* anything. That isn't your mo.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> How do you know?  Some say it was Zimmerman, some say it was a kid.  How about doing some voice recognition and finding our for sure?



Only the people who were cowering inside their homes occasional peering into the rainy darkness & admitted they could not clearly see the struggle said it was Martin screaming. By not being able to see the event it is natural for them to wrongfully conclude the man who got shot was the one screaming for help.

The facts are the 2 eye witnesses who were outside & up close to & clearly saw the altercation stated on tape that it was the man in the red shirt on the ground that was screaming for help while the man in the grey hoodie was on top of him.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So everyone with a gold grill is a gang member now? wow.
> ...



Ok I read your article, the piece says Trayvon was a gang member but never mentioned which one, as far as the kids throwing up signs and posting pics of weed? that just strikes me as kids trying to look tough, and kids have been smoking weed way before Trayvon was even born anyways.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You are the one mentioning gold teeth. Having gold teeth has nothing to do with anything. His behavior and the people he associated with have more to do with this then what his teeth looked like.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> A kid who smoked weed, who has a gold grill, who was suspended for suspicious activity and having incriminating evidence of burglary (women's wedding rings and jewelry, and a screwdriver? Seriously?) and who has the handle "no limit nigga" and references to him hitting a bus driver on his myspace account?
> 
> He might not have been a gang member yet, but he was certainly headed that way.



The fact that he was the only 17 year old in the country with a myspace proves beyond a reasonable doubt this kid was trouble.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Did the story state the jewelry didn't belong to him? 

I hope like hell the FDLE and FBI get to the bottom of this crap.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I mentioned the teeth because other posters have already done so, as if having a gold grill really means anything, its just a fashion statement. I'm still waiting for someone to tell me what gangs Trayvon rolled with.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Did you ever get caught with women's wedding ring sets in your bag, and a break in tool? That's the thing. Zimmerman said he was behaving suspiciously, and he was suspended from school for a considerable amount of time for the exact same thing.

This kid was a burglar. Zimmerman was right about that. And I believe he attacked Zimmerman, too. There isn't any railroading going on here, this is a criminal kid who attacked the wrong person.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2012)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


The people on this very thread making excuses for Zimmerman, that's who. Haven't you been following this whole thread?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Look at the pic on the twitter image posted. That is NOT the Trayvon Martin who was shot in Florida.



Yeah, it sure is.

He wasn't 12. That was just "imaging" by the press. (Not the background image, the one with the cap.)


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

California Girl said:


> They? Who?
> 
> And.. for the record... I have not seen one individual claiming that Martin deserved to be killed... but I have seen a few rabid whackjobs demanding that Zimmerman should die... and he has yet to be found guilty of any crime.


They = people here, restating Zimmerman's (alleged) claim he was attacked from behind and noting the blood on the back of his head. fwiw, I said a long time ago that if he was wounded on the back of his head, he probably hit the sidewalk. Yay me =\


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Good for you. You can read. But I doubt you actually *learned* anything. That isn't your mo.


And you believe you have the full and correct version of what went down that night.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Exactly.  This is another example of how the acceptance of the "thug culture" is keeping the cycle going.  These kids are brought up to think they have to dress and act like stupid little wannabe thugs in order to be accepted by their peers.  But the reality is when people dress like a criminal and act like a criminal then that is how most people are going to view them.  Yea, that is stereotyping, but eveyone does it.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > MONTHS PRIOR to his death; the school still lists tardiness, writing WTF on school property, and pot residue as the reasons for suspension. The "burglary tool" finding did not lead to ANY school, or juvenile justice action.
> ...


Better take that bobby pin out of your hair or you will be a lock picker too.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Oh shut up. I've read the last couple of pages ... only to learn the story has changed again on BOTH sides.



Because stories ALWAYS change, some of us urged you NOT to form a lynch mob - you didn't listen.

Now you're emotionally invested in lynching Zimmerman and don't care about the facts.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



According to the police report, he claimed it wasn't his, that it had been given to him by some one he refused to identify.



> Trayvons backpack contained 12 pieces of jewelry, in addition to a watch and a large flathead screwdriver, according to the report, which described silver wedding bands and earrings with diamonds.
> 
> Trayvon was asked if the jewelry belonged to his family or a girlfriend.
> 
> Martin replied its not mine. A friend gave it to me, he responded, according to the report. Trayvon declined to name the friend.



Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin - Florida - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the pic on the twitter image posted. That is NOT the Trayvon Martin who was shot in Florida.
> ...



There were two images posted around people were claiming to be Trayvon, when in fact they were traced to another kid (NY? GA? can't recall). Is that one of those photos?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

And grillz:

"
"School districts in Alabama and Georgia have banned students from wearing grillz in the classroom, and similar measures are being planned in Texas. Apparently some educators aren&#65533;t cool with students wanting to _*Rob the jewelry store and tell them make me a grill*_......Grillz may be here to stay, but this is one bandwagon you won&#65533;t see me jumping on."

http://www.hiphopdx.com/index/editorials/id.600/title.history-of-the-grill


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




You have been suspended? Well son here's some time to do some soul searching you're grounded.
You are not to leave the house
NO phone
NO computer
NO friends
NO video games
NO TV
You are to check in with me every hour on the hour.
If you need help and I am not around you are allowed to go to the next door neighbors house for help.
If you violate this punishment the alternative will be more sever.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> The people on this very thread making excuses for Zimmerman, that's who. Haven't you been following this whole thread?



So those who support actually knowing the facts, rather then lynching Zimmerman, are "making excuses?"

The only "fact" that you care about is Zimmerman is white and Martin black.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Thats fine I could see your point there.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Better take that bobby pin out of your hair or you will be a lock picker too.



IF you are caught with a bag of stolen goods, the bobby pin WILL be considered a burglary tool.

Get a grip, Edtheliar.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 27, 2012)

merged


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shut up. I've read the last couple of pages ... only to learn the story has changed again on BOTH sides.
> ...


Really? I haven't wanted to "lynch" anyone. I've been arguing that the version of events attributed to Zimmerman have been inconsistent with what was heard by witnesses, the 911 tape and particularly where the incident took place. I have specifically argued that Zimmerman being attacked from behind made no sense --- and I was RIGHT. Apparently Zimmerman _wasn't_ attacked from behind. This new and improved scenario also meshes with what the g/f heard over the phone. Now IF Martin did grab for the gun, then it was self-defense. One thing that you can't deny is if Zimmerman had heeded the dispatcher and not followed Martin, he wouldn't have a 'broken' nose and that kid wouldn't be dead.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> There were two images posted around people were claiming to be Trayvon, when in fact they were traced to another kid (NY? GA? can't recall). Is that one of those photos?



I posted his twitter page.

Facts, the antithesis of leftism...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


It's not like you're grounded and leave it at that. Having to check in every hour on the hour would involve both him and his father.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > There were two images posted around people were claiming to be Trayvon, when in fact they were traced to another kid (NY? GA? can't recall). Is that one of those photos?
> ...


You didn't answer the question. If you don't know, just say so.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 27, 2012)

Jewelry stores are poor targets.  Home burgulary is much more effective.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



And if he violates the punishment?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



He gets a belt across the ass.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 27, 2012)

Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin
By Frances Robles The Miami Herald

Thousands of people gathered in Sanford to demand an arrest in the case, as more details surfaced about the teen&#8217;s suspensions in school.
_

SANFORD -- As thousands of people gathered here to demand an arrest in the Trayvon Martin case, a more complicated portrait began to emerge of a teenager whose problems at school ranged from getting spotted defacing lockers to getting caught with a marijuana baggie and women&#8217;s jewelry.

The Miami Gardens teen who has become a national symbol of racial injustice was suspended three times, and had a spotty school record that his family&#8217;s attorneys say is irrelevant to the facts that led up to his being gunned down on Feb. 26.

In October, a school police investigator said he saw Trayvon on the school surveillance camera in an unauthorized area &#8220;hiding and being suspicious.&#8221; Then he said he saw Trayvon mark up a door with &#8220;W.T.F&#8221; &#8212; an acronym for &#8220;what the f---.&#8221; The officer said he found Trayvon the next day and went through his book bag in search of the graffiti marker.

Instead the officer reported he found women&#8217;s jewelry and a screwdriver that he described as a &#8220;burglary tool,&#8221; according to a Miami-Dade Schools Police report obtained by The Miami Herald. Word of the incident came as the family&#8217;s lawyer acknowledged that the boy was suspended in February for getting caught with an empty bag with traces of marijuana, which he called &#8220;irrelevant&#8221; and an attempt to demonize a victim.

Trayvon&#8217;s backpack contained 12 pieces of jewelry, in addition to a watch and a large flathead screwdriver, according to the report, which described silver wedding bands and earrings with diamonds.

Trayvon was asked if the jewelry belonged to his family or a girlfriend.

&#8220;Martin replied it&#8217;s not mine. A friend gave it to me,&#8221; he responded, according to the report. Trayvon declined to name the friend.

Trayvon was not disciplined because of the discovery, but was instead suspended for graffiti, according to the report. School police impounded the jewelry and sent photos of the items to detectives at Miami-Dade police for further investigation.

A lawyer for the dead teen&#8217;s family acknowledged Trayvon had been suspended for graffiti, but said the family knew nothing about the jewelry and the screwdriver._

more at-

Read more here: Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin - Florida - MiamiHerald.com


I also want to see a RECENT picture of Tayvon......I found one site linked below, where yo get a head shot of him and you can see how filled out he had become..if the reports of his being 6'3 are correct this constant scroll in the media of pics of him 20-30 lbs lighter, 3-4 inches shorter  and several years younger frankly,  constitutes willful disinformation inho. 


link-

Fla. Teen killed by neighborhood watch volunteer*Pictures - CBS News

picture no. 5 if it doesn't load at the shot...


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



That's about all you've got left.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



how many TRAYVON ( a novel spelling of the name to be sure) Martins can there be?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Who knows, really, if that is even legitimate? But points to the asshole that put the picture up just showing his gold teeth....jebus, talk about race baiting bullshit.


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > There were two images posted around people were claiming to be Trayvon, when in fact they were traced to another kid (NY? GA? can't recall). Is that one of those photos?
> ...



How did anyone GET access to the Twitter page?


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

Trajan said:


> _
> 
> *Trayvons backpack contained 12 pieces of jewelry, in addition to a watch and a large flathead screwdriver, according to the report, which described silver wedding bands and earrings with diamonds.
> 
> ...



Sooo... what happened to that jewelry?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin
> By Frances Robles The Miami Herald
> 
> Thousands of people gathered in Sanford to demand an arrest in the case, as more details surfaced about the teens suspensions in school.
> ...


What the hell?  they knew about the paint but not about the  jewelry and the screwdriver? The school left out that part of the information? Something is not adding up with the parents.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



It depends on if what he posted on those accounts were public or private. Public anyone can view them.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...





> Trayvon was not disciplined because of the discovery, but was instead suspended for graffiti, according to the report. School police impounded the jewelry and sent photos of the items to detectives at Miami-Dade police for further investigation.



Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin - Florida - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Really? I haven't wanted to "lynch" anyone.



Sure you do.

You declared Zimmerman guilty and wanted him arrested or worse, despite a complete lack of evidence.

That's lynching.



> I've been arguing that the version of events attributed to Zimmerman have been inconsistent with what was heard by witnesses, the 911 tape and particularly where the incident took place.



Then what you're arguing is patently not true.



> I have specifically argued that Zimmerman being attacked from behind made no sense --- and I was RIGHT. Apparently Zimmerman _wasn't_ attacked from behind.



I never heard anyone claim he was attacked from behind. As far back as last Friday, I remarked that if someone was chasing me, I'd cold cock them too. That means a punch in the face. Zimmerman's nose was broken, everyone knew Trayvon punched him in the face and that he went down. 

The NEW information is that Trayvon was slamming Zimmerman's head on the ground. 



> This new and improved scenario also meshes with what the g/f heard over the phone. Now IF Martin did grab for the gun, then it was self-defense. One thing that you can't deny is if Zimmerman had heeded the dispatcher and not followed Martin, he wouldn't have a 'broken' nose and that kid wouldn't be dead.



True. 

Further, if Martin cold cocked Zimmerman, and Zimmerman responded by shooting, then it's manslaughter.

If Martin climbed on top and started beating his head into the ground, then Zimmerman is justified with self-defense.

This is not a simple case, and snap judgement doesn't work.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What the hell?  they knew about the paint but not about the  jewelry and the screwdriver? The school left out that part of the information? Something is not adding up with the parents.



Or the school.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell?  they knew about the paint but not about the  jewelry and the screwdriver? The school left out that part of the information? Something is not adding up with the parents.
> ...



What would to school need to hide?


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



I saw that. But nothing else? That happened in October. He was never arrested for burglary or possessing stolen property?


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Twitter has THE USER DOES NOT EXIST when I tried.............................


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



The accounts were shut down recently. What is someone hiding? The information that has already been shown was obtained before the accounts were shut down.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> You didn't answer the question. If you don't know, just say so.



The picture I posted is Trayvon Martin. It is his Twitter page, the No_Limit_Nigga.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I haven't wanted to "lynch" anyone.
> ...


 I do believe I questioned why he'd not been arrested. I know damned well I didn't want him "worse". 



> > I've been arguing that the version of events attributed to Zimmerman have been inconsistent with what was heard by witnesses, the 911 tape and particularly where the incident took place.
> 
> 
> Then what you're arguing is patently not true.


No, I've argued what was put out there was not consistent with what facts we knew. And it wasn't. 



> > I have specifically argued that Zimmerman being attacked from behind made no sense --- and I was RIGHT. Apparently Zimmerman _wasn't_ attacked from behind.
> 
> 
> *I never heard anyone claim he was attacked from behind*. As far back as last Friday, I remarked that if someone was chasing me, I'd cold cock them too. That means a punch in the face. Zimmerman's nose was broken, everyone knew Trayvon punched him in the face and that he went down.


Then you haven't been reading these threads or the various articles out there. 



> The NEW information is that Trayvon was slamming Zimmerman's head on the ground.


Like I said; his head wound would have come from hitting the sidewalk. 



> > This new and improved scenario also meshes with what the g/f heard over the phone. Now IF Martin did grab for the gun, then it was self-defense. One thing that you can't deny is if Zimmerman had heeded the dispatcher and not followed Martin, he wouldn't have a 'broken' nose and that kid wouldn't be dead.
> 
> 
> True.
> ...


Like I said above, we may never know what really happened. I still want to know about that 911 call reported to have been from Martin. I don't think the reporter mixed up the names.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Maybe Trayvon was a little fish in a bigger  net of crime and what he had was just a little piece of the investigation of something bigger. It would take a few years on a big investigation  before the police made any move.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


They've given inconsistent stories too.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> How did anyone GET access to the Twitter page?



??????????????

First time you've ever heard of Twitter, huh?

It's part of that whole new-fangled computer thingy..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Inconsistent with what the parents have said? Who do you think will have something to hide? The parents or the school?
The parents tried to make it look like Trayvon was a angel
Why would the school lie?


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't answer the question. If you don't know, just say so.
> ...



THE USER DOES NOT EXIST; I've read the account was taken down, then reactivated. NOW it is down AGAIN?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> THE USER DOES NOT EXIST; I've read the account was taken down, then reactivated. NOW it is down AGAIN?



That's why people got screenshots BEFORE it was taken down again. Clearly the Martin side doesn't want his Tweets out in the press.


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

and girlfriends never lie


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2012)

The Last Tweets Of Obamas @NO_LIMIT_NIGGA Trayvon Martin

Here is another recent photo of TrayVon Martin


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

Dante said:


> and girlfriends never lie


Her story now meshes with Zimmerman's latest.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 27, 2012)

KissMy said:


> The Last Tweets Of Obamas @NO_LIMIT_NIGGA Trayvon Martin
> 
> Here is another recent photo of TrayVon Martin



how much do grills like that cost?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > and girlfriends never lie
> ...



In all the accounts I've read, Zimmerman's story has remained the same.  What changes have you read and where?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Trajan said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The Last Tweets Of Obama&#8217;s &#8216;@NO_LIMIT_NIGGA&#8217; Trayvon Martin
> ...


 
I think they start at $50 and go up, sky's the limit. 

But they do have cheap ones.

I wouldn't let my adolescent boy wear them, that's for sure. For one thing just from a health standpoint..I am looking to spend many thousands on dental work for my kids in teh next few years, and just getting them to brush is a flipping nightmare. There is no way I'd tolerate them putting metal over the teeth I sweat blood to fix. Besides which, it's just inviting decay and gum disease.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to say, I don't want to demonize this kid...the fact that I'm willing to consider he might have brought this on himself isn't me saying I think he's worthless or got what he *deserved*. I like working with troubled youths this age, and my heart bleeds for him and even for his family, regardless of how dysfunctional it is...we all have dysfunction that we deal with.

But it's a warning to parents and to everybody...we have to stop excusing anti-social and criminal behavior. And all adults need to send a strong signal to children of all ages...it is not acceptable to imitate thug culture, it is not acceptable to behave disrespectfully or criminally, it is not acceptable to menace people. 

A kid who was suspended for 10 days SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN wandering the streets at fucking night. His dad belongs in jail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I want to say, I don't want to demonize this kid...the fact that I'm willing to consider he might have brought this on himself isn't me saying I think he's worthless or got what he *deserved*. I like working with troubled youths this age, and my heart bleeds for him and even for his family, regardless of how dysfunctional it is...we all have dysfunction that we deal with.
> 
> But it's a warning to parents and to everybody...we have to stop excusing anti-social and criminal behavior. And all adults need to send a strong signal to children of all ages...it is not acceptable to imitate thug culture, it is not acceptable to behave disrespectfully or criminally, it is not acceptable to menace people.
> 
> A kid who was suspended for 10 days SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN wandering the streets at fucking night. His dad belongs in jail.



You're right he wasn't worthless he was heading down the wrong path something his father could have helped with, but didn't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

KissMy said:


>



Dude I must say that one picture is deceptive, not to many convenient stores  give receipts unless you ask for them. I have left many stores without taking a receipt from the cashier.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I want to say, I don't want to demonize this kid...the fact that I'm willing to consider he might have brought this on himself isn't me saying I think he's worthless or got what he *deserved*. I like working with troubled youths this age, and my heart bleeds for him and even for his family, regardless of how dysfunctional it is...we all have dysfunction that we deal with.
> 
> But it's a warning to parents and to everybody...we have to stop excusing anti-social and criminal behavior. And all adults need to send a strong signal to children of all ages...it is not acceptable to imitate thug culture, it is not acceptable to behave disrespectfully or criminally, it is not acceptable to menace people.
> 
> A kid who was suspended for 10 days SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN wandering the streets at fucking night. His dad belongs in jail.



Indeed, regardless of who we may think might have been to blame, I'm sure we can all agree this is a tragedy for all involved, and I'm sure we're all glad to know that in her grief, Trayvon's mother will be somewhat consoled by the profits she will rake in from trademarking "I am Trayvon" and "Justice for Trayvon" 

Google


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



True - But it seems the Left Wing Media & Obama were engaged in painting a more deceptive image.

President Obama & his lying band of media whores are trying to paint the image of an evil racist KKK grand wizard trying to tie a noose around Obama's young black son's neck & wound up shooting the innocent child in the back as he was trying to escape. And please vote for Obama to right this horrible injustice.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 27, 2012)

Si modo said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



No protection because the law does not protect those who seek out an intiate contact.  

There may be other laws that will legally protect zimmerman's actions but the stand your ground law's language does not protect his actions.  

I've already explained this to you Si


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

The kid initiated contact, he started walking towards Zimmerman first. Then he ran, and Zimmerman followed. Then Zimmerman walked away, and the kid came back and beat the crap out of him.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 27, 2012)

It's not quite that simple.

When Zimmerman pursued Martin after being told "you don't need to do that", Martin clearly had the right of self defense and to stand his ground if he felt threatend because Zimmerman initiated threatening contact.  

Where it gets murky is that once Zimmerman abandoned pursuit and returned to his car to then have Martin attack him, did he regain the protection of the stand your ground law?  Stand your ground isn't a license to kill once you get the protection of the law.  The sole purpose of the stand your ground laws removes the prior duty to retreat until there is nowhere to go.   Once Martin landed the first blow, Zimmerman could stand his ground whether or not there was a law.   The second thing that stand your ground laws do is provide immunity so that the person under the protection of the law cannot be prosecuted criminally or civilly.   If Zimmerman was standing his ground he cannot be arrested or tried, he cannot be sued in civil court.  

Because this altercation happened in a public place and both people had a legal right to be where they were stand your ground protection can shift between the parties to the last person entitled to protection prior to the death.

Should there be a hearing of some kind to determine whether or not Zimmerman was entitled to the law's protection?   Absolutely.  But it isn't correct to have a blanket statement that the law doesn't apply.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The kid initiated contact, he started walking towards Zimmerman first. Then he ran, and Zimmerman followed. Then Zimmerman walked away, and the kid came back and beat the crap out of him.



I only have the portions of the 911 call that have been released to the public and the myriad of different reports of what "witnesses" saw happening.

From that information it seems the initial interaction between zimmerman and martin was intiated by zimmerman.  This is the specific reason why the stand your ground law does not and will not protect zimmerman, it does not protect those who initiate a situation.


However, once martin allegedly was on top of zimmerman beating the crap out of him zimmerman may have a defense for using deadly force as a "self defense" type of situation if he can convince a judge and/or jury that his life was in imminent danger from the altercation.


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> It's not quite that simple.
> 
> When Zimmerman pursued Martin after being told "you don't need to do that",...
> 
> ...



myth posing as fact.

case closed


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> From that information it seems the initial interaction between zimmerman and martin was intiated by zimmerman. ...
> 
> ...



another myth posing as a fact


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

He was sitting in his car watching the kid. That isn't initiating contact. When the kid started walking towards him, he got out of his car. At that point the kid ran and he followed. Then he stopped following, and the kid circled back and nailed him.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 27, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> It's not quite that simple.
> 
> When Zimmerman pursued Martin after being told "you don't need to do that", Martin clearly had the right of self defense and to stand his ground if he felt threatend because Zimmerman initiated threatening contact.
> 
> ...



I'm not a judge or a lawyer although I did take several law classes in college.

My saying that the law does not apply to zimmerman in this situation is completely my opinion based off the actual language of the law itself and the scattered 2nd/3rd hand information (plus a recording of the 911 call) that I have.   

I could be wrong but I think I'm right


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

KissMy said:


> it seems the Left Wing Media & Obama were engaged in painting a more deceptive image.
> 
> ...



myth posing as fact


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> He was sitting in his car watching the kid. That isn't initiating contact. When the kid started walking towards him, he got out of his car. At that point the kid ran and he followed. Then he stopped following, and the kid circled back and nailed him.



You just showed me, through your explaination, that the stand your ground law will not protect zimmerman.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Well, if he's losing the fight, calling for help and having his head slammed against the sidewalk and the kid didn't let up, well, what would you do?  Let the kid kill you because you stupidly started the fight?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 27, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > He was sitting in his car watching the kid. That isn't initiating contact. When the kid started walking towards him, he got out of his car. At that point the kid ran and he followed. Then he stopped following, and the kid circled back and nailed him.
> ...



The author of the law..says it doesn't apply.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 27, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



No you don't let him.  However stand your ground doesn't protect zimmerman in that instance....other laws may but not stand your ground due to how the situation arose.

I just feel like I need to keep making that point since people don't seem to understand this.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 27, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



What if he's losing a fight he started?

Still okay?


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 27, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Um, did you read my question?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Why bother, since nobody knows exactly who initiated contact?

Meanwhile, check out the tweets:

"RT @NO_LIMIT_NIGGA: Da less friendz da betta.... cuz @ da end of da day it only mean u gon b datmuch closer 2 da ppl u fucks w/"

Trayvon Martin Tweets | Twitter Account | The Daily Caller


----------



## Jos (Mar 27, 2012)

Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

"The Volusia County Medical Examiner's office, the body that "independently, objectively and scientifically determines the cause and manner of death under certain circumstances," handled the autopsy. 
...
"Sanford law enforcement sources recently told the Orlando Sentinel that there's evidence to suggest Martin might have been the aggressor in the incident. Police say those leaks were unauthorized but confirm that the information contained in the Sentinel's article was "consistent" with the details the agency provided prosecutors."

Trayvon Martin case: What does the autopsy show? - latimes.com


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

Sallow said:


> What if he's losing a fight he started?
> 
> Still okay?



why don't you tell us all, since you have so much experience in the matter of losing fights you've started?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sallow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



It does when you are being approached and someone reaches for your gun.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I want to say, I don't want to demonize this kid...the fact that I'm willing to consider he might have brought this on himself isn't me saying I think he's worthless or got what he *deserved*. I like working with troubled youths this age, and my heart bleeds for him and even for his family, regardless of how dysfunctional it is...we all have dysfunction that we deal with.
> 
> But it's a warning to parents and to everybody...we have to stop excusing anti-social and criminal behavior. And all adults need to send a strong signal to children of all ages...it is not acceptable to imitate thug culture, it is not acceptable to behave disrespectfully or criminally, it is not acceptable to menace people.
> 
> A kid who was suspended for 10 days SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN wandering the streets at fucking night. His dad belongs in jail.




I tried to give a similar message when I spoke on Thug Life. 

I think 90% of the "Thugz4Life" are wannabe fools. BUT when you create an impression, people will often act on that impression. 

I suspect the dad in this case was busy and distracted, and the victim of a "here, you deal with him" situation when Trayvon was suspended.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dude I must say that one picture is deceptive, not to many convenient stores  give receipts unless you ask for them. I have left many stores without taking a receipt from the cashier.



Further, If I buy something like a drink or chips, the receipt goes right in the trash on the way out of the store.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 27, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



He should have been arrested. A judge and jury should have weighed the pertinent facts and come up with a verdict.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 27, 2012)

because Al Sharpton said so and he was there (in spirit) and knows what happened! Don't argue with Al he has never been wrong in these situations? And he always learns from his mistakes!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
Not all suspects are arrested. True story.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sallow said:


> The author of the law..says it doesn't apply.



Doesn't matter.

IF Martin was on top and banging Zimmerman's head on the ground, then Zimmerman was acting in self-defense to shoot.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



And..that should be for a Judge and Jury to determine.



> Two lawmakers who crafted the Stand Your Ground Law say the measure doesn't apply to the shooter of Trayvon Martin, a Miami teen shot by a neighborhood watch volunteer, and he should face charges.
> 
> "He has no protection under my law," said Former Sen. Durell Peaden, one of the law's authors, The Miami Herald reported. "They got the goods on him. They need to prosecute whoever shot the kid."
> 
> ...



In any case..it isn't going to help your "concealed carry law" if you guys are saying it's okay to start a fight..then lose it..then kill the guy beating you up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sallow said:


> He should have been arrested. A judge and jury should have weighed the pertinent facts and come up with a verdict.



On the charge of being white...


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


All this from an empty weed bag.

Simply amazing.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Yes - It is still ok for Zimmerman to shoot if he legitimately fears for his life.

He can't shoot because he lost the fight he may have started. He only shot because after he lost & was screaming for help to passers by because he was trying to give up the fight & get Martin to stop beating him before he dies. That is an emanate fear of death that makes it legal to shoot an unarmed man. Martin should have stopped beating Zimmerman after he won the fight.

Lets say for example that Zimmerman did throw the first punch. Is it now ok for Martin to go into a rage & continue to beat Zimmerman to death after Zimmerman has given up & is trying to get away?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
No, you idiot. All this for burglary, and getting nailed for suspicious behavior at school and having stolen items and a burglary tool in his bag..at schoo.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

And bigreb is right...cops do their investigations on the low low and don't arrest until they have a case. They were watching this kid, I have no doubt. For exactly the same reason Zimmerman noticed him. He was a burglar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I thought I was very clear what Items I was talking about. I guess Ravi just looked past that part.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I must say that one picture is deceptive, not to many convenient stores  give receipts unless you ask for them. I have left many stores without taking a receipt from the cashier.
> ...


Unless it's on a company credit card. Then I have to keep them.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Initially it was being reported and repeated out here that he was attacked from behind. Now, according to the latest, they had a verbal confrontation (no indication who said what and when) and Martin punched him in the nose, knocking him down and hit his head on the sidewalk.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Thats nothing new. Trayvon hit Zimmerman from behind Zimmerman turns around and Trayvon continues hitting him in the face, Zimmerman falls Trayvon jumps on top.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

KissMy said:


>



They concluded that Martin must have stolen the candy? 

Doesn't Lee realize all he has to do is view the surveillance tapes to know for _sure_? Every damned 7-11 has 'em. And they can examine the store's register records, too. 

If that's how he determines who has broken the law, maybe it's best he stepped aside.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 
Ravi's mo is to just repeat a lie over and over. I think she believes if she says it a certain number of times, it will magically become true.

She doesn't want people to be aware of the fact that this kid was already being investigated for burglary. So she is going to ignore that fact, and keep saying "ALL THIS BECAUSE OF A LITTLE MARIJUANA RESIDUE", knowing full well that "all this" really has nothing at all to do with the marijuana residue (and PIPE, incidentally, she's not even truthful about that). It has to do with suspicion of activities at school that included sneaking around in prohibited areas, hiding, and carrying a burglary tool and what appear to be stolen jewelry.

Which of course supports what Zimmerman said about the kid...he was acting weird, staring at houses, in a neighborhood where burglaries had taken place. He was suspended for 10 days for weird behavior at school..the exact same weird behavior. 

I can't wait to hear who the stolen property that was confiscated from him at school belonged to.....

Anyway, Ravi is going to pretend none of that information exists, and continue to propagate a lie, in the hopes of fomenting racial tensions. It's what she does, and she's proud of it. She's a lying, prejudiced race baiter. She ought to get paid for it.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Thats nothing new. Trayvon hit Zimmerman from behind Zimmerman turns around and Trayvon continues hitting him in the face, Zimmerman falls Trayvon jumps on top.



^ for those who have said they haven't seen anyone claim Zimmerman was attacked from behind. 



> Zimmerman told police he had been walking back to his SUV when Martin approached from behind and asked Zimmerman whether he had a problem. Zimmerman said no. Martin then said, Well, you do now and punched Zimmerman in the nose, according to the account Bonaparte confirmed.



Does Zimmerman have another nose on the back of his head?


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

The lead homicide investigator in the shooting of unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin *recommended that neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman be charged with manslaughter the night of the shooting*, multiple sources told ABC News. 



 But Sanford, Fla., *Investigator Chris Serino was instructed to not press  charges against Zimmerman because the state attorney's office headed by  Norman Wolfinger determined there wasn't enough evidence to lead to a  conviction*, the sources told ABC News. 



*Serino filed an affidavit on Feb. 26, the night that Martin was shot and  killed by Zimmerman, that stated he was unconvinced Zimmerman's version  of events. 
*


Trayvon Martin Investigator Wanted to Charge George Zimmerman With Manslaughter - ABC News


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes we know.

And there wasn't enough evidence. Do you have a point?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats nothing new. Trayvon hit Zimmerman from behind Zimmerman turns around and Trayvon continues hitting him in the face, Zimmerman falls Trayvon jumps on top.
> ...


Fact is Trayvon came from behind and hit Zimmerman. Fact is Zimmerman was walking away before he was hit. So according to that Martin was the aggressor.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Not according to Zimmerman's latest story.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 27, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The author of the law..says it doesn't apply.
> ...



Yes it would be self defense but under the conditions which this situation arose the "stand your ground" laws do not specifically apply.

Other self defense laws on the other hand...........


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



AND, the victim was a BURGLAR..........................


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

KissMy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



That particular picture you've shown of Trayvon Martin is not actually the Trayvon Martin that lived in Miami, Florida.

I found that out personally. There are other negative pictures of Trayvon that are actually him (he wasn't exactly the brightest of the bright when it came to posting things on facebook, neither are his friends), this one isn't. It's another Trayvon Martin that spells his name the exact same way that lives in Savannah, Georgia.

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Trayvon Martin of Florida's page may have been deleted.

Last I checked his fb name was Trayvon Slimm Martin.
Everybody is so ready to try to discredit everyone. Let's stick with the case at hand.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Also this may or may not be a dumb question. The photo on the bottom, is that really a quote by police? If so where did that come from?


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



If there is one left after a MONTH.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don't see how that's a fact. It is a fact that Zimmerman claims Martin hit him from behind. It is not a fact that that actually occurred the way Zimmerman alleges.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



As in facts what was on the report. Those are the facts I am talking about.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Um... if this is true ... I'm definitely getting out of the habit of not taking receipts from convenience stores when I buy snacks.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


The picture is from a site called peopleagainstshittycop. I think they are being sarcastic.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

What report? The police report doesn't state that Zimmerman was hit from behind. It was reported in the media (by his friends? father? ) but now the story is they had a verbal altercation and Trayvon punched Zimmerman in the nose.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> What report? The police report doesn't state that Zimmerman was hit from behind. It was reported in the media (by his friends? father? ) but now the story is they had a verbal altercation and Trayvon punched Zimmerman in the nose.



Ugh. Geez... for all we know I punched Zimmerman in the nose and then I turned around and shot Trayvon.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I can't tell if the twitter account is really his either. But judging from his "twit pics" whoever this is doesn't appear very scary.

Twitpic / NO_LIMIT_NIGGA


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep.

No 7-11 Video ?


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

I wonder if this "gated" complex had security cameras?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ravi said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The actual twitter account... I think was deleted. I'm not sure when. I saw his facebook page before it got deleted (I'm guessing it got deleted because I can't find it anymore) there were some things on their I cringed looking at. 

The kid DID smoke. He has some pretty stupid friends that decided to "reminisce" about the times they've had smoking. I don't know any 17 year olds that don't smoke weed though, good bad or indifferent. I saw no evidence that he was a drug dealer or that he was an avid smoker.

The kid wasn't a "thug", from what I've seen, he was just a stupid kid. Thug is on a different level.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Yep.
> 
> No 7-11 Video ?



Do we even know what 7-eleven he went too?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> The kid DID smoke. He has some pretty stupid friends that decided to "reminisce" about the times they've had smoking. I don't know any 17 year olds that don't smoke weed though, good bad or indifferent. I saw no evidence that he was a drug dealer or that he was an avid smoker.
> 
> The kid wasn't a "thug", from what I've seen, he was just a stupid kid. Thug is on a different level.



Tell us how to sort out the difference real quick at 0:dark30 in the rain ?

When he is coming at you with his hand in his waistband ?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > The kid DID smoke. He has some pretty stupid friends that decided to "reminisce" about the times they've had smoking. I don't know any 17 year olds that don't smoke weed though, good bad or indifferent. I saw no evidence that he was a drug dealer or that he was an avid smoker.
> ...



When he runs away...


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


Yeah, I read some of the tweets that were republished and they just sounded like stupid teenager bullshit, not anything sinister. So I'm having a hard time figuring out why some people are using it to "prove" what a "thug" he was....and I have to say, I am REALLY glad that twitter and facebook didn't exist when I was a teen, lol, it could all come back to haunt me now.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.
> ...



There isnt one anywhere near Twin Lakes I can find  ?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 27, 2012)

Ravi said:


> So I'm having a hard time figuring out why some people are using it to "prove" what a "thug" he was



Eye witness and evidence to him slamming Zimmerman's head into the concrete is evidence enough so far.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ravi said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I read this blog today that had pictures of alleged tweets from @NO_LIMIT_NIGGA.

This gave me a good laugh: 
"*It should be noted that neither Twitter nor the Martin family has confirmed that these tweets belong to Trayvon Martin*. *It is also possible that the Tweets have been photoshopped or otherwise tampered with, seeing as there are some obvious stylistic differences that exist*, even among some of the Tweets on the Caller&#8217;s site (for instance, some are spelled more accurately than others)." 

At least they're honest enough to have a disclaimer.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/is-this-trayvon-martins-twitter-account/


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm having a hard time figuring out why some people are using it to "prove" what a "thug" he was
> ...



No medical attention requested, despite those "horrible injuries"; and was Martin coming towards him, or "attacking" from the back..............................


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



I'm sorry... the temptation is there... I have to do this...

Maybe he stole the candy and tea from Zimmerman's refrigerator.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


You obviously aren't very bright then.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Actually he received medical attention the next day for his broken nose.

Much like a car accident.... the adrenaline spike ....then the adrenaline dump and later comes full injury realization / appreciation. This is a known, common and irrefutable medical condition.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 27, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


Sure you've explained it to me, but you haven't shown me the actual law that says that an initiation of contact exempts someone.

The laws has to say that.  It doesn't.  It doesn't even imply that.  Not even close.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 27, 2012)

Ravi said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



You got me.  I missed it on the 7-11 site.

 Thus the question mark on my interrogatory.


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

ooda_loop said:


> peach said:
> 
> 
> > ooda_loop said:
> ...



as is death.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > What report? The police report doesn't state that Zimmerman was hit from behind. It was reported in the media (by his friends? father? ) but now the story is they had a verbal altercation and Trayvon punched Zimmerman in the nose.
> ...




You shouldna oughta done that.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> as is death.



Moral = Don't offensively attack people no matter how right you are.

The attack makes you in the wrong.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Amelia said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Nigga should'na stole my skittles...


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Yeah... google says there's like three of them close to Twin Lakes. I don't know if I trust that... but if there are, folks love their candy and hot dogs in Sanford.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> The lead homicide investigator in the shooting of unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin *recommended that neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman be charged with manslaughter the night of the shooting*, multiple sources told ABC News.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the time, they don't want to file charges if they can't be assured of a conviction.  It wastes time and taxpayer dollars.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



According to some of the eyewitnesses, Zimmerman was crying after the shooting.  It's clear he was upset.  If his injuries weren't life threatening, it's likely he just wanted to go home.  He did go for medical treatment the next day.  One report I read said his nose was broken and he had to have stitches in the back of his head.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > The lead homicide investigator in the shooting of unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin *recommended that neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman be charged with manslaughter the night of the shooting*, multiple sources told ABC News.
> ...



It's also the whole "double jeopardy" thing. You can't be charged with the same charge twice, so if they charge you without enough evidence and you get acquitted then a week later and something that absolutely would hang you comes out... it'd suck pretty bad.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Link? I haven't seen that. All I remember were some witnesses saying something about him "straddling" the kid, a term I don't use on a regular basis so I had no clue what they were talking about until I looked it up and that he didn't seem remorseful. Weird...


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I'm not going to provide you with a link.  I've read upteen articles about this case and I don't plan on going back and rereading each one just to satisfy your curiosity.  Take my word for it, or don't, doesn't bother me one way or the other.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Not trying to be combative for the record. I honestly haven't seen anything about that...


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Then you need to do some more reading. We have multiple threads that go over what the witnesses said in detail.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Then you need to do some more reading. We have multiple threads that go over what the witnesses said in detail.



I know Joe Oliver claims Zimmerman was crying after the fact, but I haven't found anything that says witnesses place him crying at the scene. Crying for help... yes.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Then you need to do some more reading. We have multiple threads that go over what the witnesses said in detail.
> ...



Delayed emotional release is common post traumatic event and often grief / news of death situations.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

All the witnesses were cowering in their houses from what I can tell. 

I imagine he was pretty ramped up, he had a broken nose and he'd just killed someone, that doesn't always lead immediately to tears.


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

The accounts of Zimmerman's actions DIFFER; Zimmerman of course claims SELF DEFENSE, AFTER exiting his vehicle to follow the victim:

Report: Zimmerman told police teen punched him before fatal shooting - CNN.com
"Something's wrong with him," he told a 911 dispatcher, according to the contents of a call released last week. "Yep. He's coming to check me out. He's got something in his hands."
The teen started to run, Zimmerman said. When he said he was following the boy, the dispatcher told him, "We don't need you to do that."
Shortly afterward, neighbors began calling 911 to report an apparent altercation, then a gunshot.
The Orlando Sentinel report fills in some blanks, purportedly from Zimmerman's perspective, of what transpired in the meantime.
Zimmerman, according to the Sentinel report, later told police that he lost sight of Martin and was returning to his SUV when the teen approached him. The two exchanged words, according to Zimmerman, who said Martin then punched him in the nose.

On the ground, Zimmerman said he was repeatedly punched and had his head slammed into the sidewalk, according to the Sentinel report. He began yelling, he told police.
Previously released tapes of 911 calls included neighbors saying they had heard hearing screams -- though it wasn't clear whether they came from Zimmerman or Martin.


No hand in his waistband, the victim was CARRYING something.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I'm not arguing he wasn't emotional at all. I'm saying from what I read I thought the poster claimed he was crying AT the scene and I wanted a link because I never heard anyone claim that before and yes I was curious.

Geez... for people who claim SharpTONE is jumping to conclusions there's some touchy folks out here.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> The accounts of Zimmerman's actions DIFFER; Zimmerman of course claims SELF DEFENSE, AFTER exiting his vehicle to follow the victim:
> 
> Report: Zimmerman told police teen punched him before fatal shooting - CNN.com
> "Something's wrong with him," he told a 911 dispatcher, according to the contents of a call released last week. "Yep. He's coming to check me out. He's got something in his hands."
> ...


 
You left out the part where he lost the kid and started back towards his car.

Imagine that.


----------



## Juanita (Mar 27, 2012)

My feelings are that this Zimmerman guy is "responsible" for the death of this child.......he was told "not" to pursue him but did it anyway, with a gun".....what would "you" do if you were followed and accosted by a 200 lb stranger??? try to protect yourself??  I'm sure you would......they need to arrest him and let a jury of his peers decide......


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

He didn't do it anyway. He stopped and went back to his car.
The kid approached HIM first, then when Zimmerman got out of his car and moved to meet him, the kid ran. Zimmerman followed him for a few moments, then the 911 operator told him not to, and he lost him and returned to his car.

The kid approached him from behind, hit him in the face, then jumped on him and started bashing his head on the concrete while Zimmerman screamed for help, repeatedly. When nobody came to help, he shot the kid.

You need to read the material before making an ass of yourself.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Juanita said:


> My feelings are that this Zimmerman guy is "responsible" for the death of this child.......he was told "not" to pursue him but did it anyway, with a gun".....what would "you" do if you were followed and accosted by a 200 lb stranger??? try to protect yourself??  I'm sure you would......they need to arrest him and let a jury of his peers decide......



They need to gather significant evidence. They have none at this time. They really have nothing on him. It's "he said, he said" and one of the he saids are dead. No case.

No arrest. Our feelings don't really matter.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> He didn't do it anyway. He stopped and went back to his car.
> The kid approached HIM first, then when Zimmerman got out of his car and moved to meet him, the kid ran. Zimmerman followed him for a few moments, then the 911 operator told him not to, and he lost him and returned to his car.
> 
> *The kid approached him from behind, hit him in the face, then jumped on him and started bashing his head on the concrete while Zimmerman screamed for help, repeatedly. When nobody came to help, he shot the kid.*
> ...



...according to Zimmerman.


Disclaimer.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Actually, they have evidence, and witnesses. And it all supports Zimmerman's account.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2012)

Juanita said:


> My feelings are that this Zimmerman guy is "responsible" for the death of this child.......he was told "not" to pursue him but did it anyway, with a gun".....what would "you" do if you were followed and accosted by a 200 lb stranger??? try to protect yourself??  I'm sure you would......they need to arrest him and let a jury of his peers decide......



 What a wacko  Your feelings are irrelevant  Judgment without facts or evidence is stupid 

It is best to not try the case without sufficient evidence. If the prosecutor loses then Zimmerman goes free forever even if rock solid damming evidence comes in proving that Zimmerman targeted, attacked & killed Martin for walking while black. Zimmerman can't be tried twice for the same crime (Double Jeopardy). The rush to judgment is stupid if you truly want justice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Juanita said:


> My feelings are that this Zimmerman guy is "responsible" for the death of this child.......he was told "not" to pursue him but did it anyway, with a gun".....what would "you" do if you were followed and accosted by a 200 lb stranger??? try to protect yourself??  I'm sure you would......they need to arrest him and let a jury of his peers decide......



What exactly do you base your feelings on to come up with you conclusion?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


I have heard the 911 call of a person in the back ground hollering for help. It doesn't sound like teen age black male hollering.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Juanita said:
> 
> 
> > My feelings are that this Zimmerman guy is "responsible" for the death of this child.......he was told "not" to pursue him but did it anyway, with a gun".....what would "you" do if you were followed and accosted by a 200 lb stranger??? try to protect yourself??  I'm sure you would......they need to arrest him and let a jury of his peers decide......
> ...



Common sense.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Which means, no common sense atall...but *feelings* which are filtered through her own bias.

I.e., "willful ignorance".


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Interesting, this, no?


> A New Black Panther Party leader who announced a $10,000 reward for the capture of the neighborhood watchman who shot and killed Florida teen Trayvon Martin was arrested Monday outside Atlanta for possession of a firearm by a convicted felon, DeKalb County Sheriffs office said.
> 
> Hashim Nzinga, 49, was in possession of an FN Herstal 5.7x28 handgun that he allegedly sold to the Stone Mountain Pawn Shop on March 5 in DeKalb County, Sgt. Adrion Bell, the public information officer, told FoxNews.com.
> 
> Read more: Black Panther Leader Offering Reward For Capture Of Trayvon Martin Shooter Arrested On Charges He&#39;s Felon Who Had A Firearm | Fox News


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 27, 2012)

I believe Zimmerman set this up to play out just as it did, only he did not know Trayvon was on the phone and she was a witness. The best witness. Trayvon beating his ass only means he stood his ground when he felt threatened by a man twice his size and he fought for his life. I believe he provoked Trayvon to hit him so he could shoot him and claim self defense. Pigs don't fly.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes well you're a certified loony, and the prosecutors and the FBI don't agree with you.

Get thee to the conspiracy theories forum..


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



NO it was Zimmerman hollering like a sissy to bring attention so he could shoot him and claim self defense. Don't put nothing past Zimmerman. IF he had identified himself this may not have happened. He first comment was confrontive.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Loon.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yeah.. the guys an idiot, a thug, and a criminal. He and his racist buddies ought to be locked away for this.


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't do it anyway. He stopped and went back to his car.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Question:
Wasn't it reported or mention that Trayvon went to the 7-11 during the half time of a game?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLiJ4k5QPNs"]New Black Panthers offer reward for capture of George Zimmerman[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LuQT5n-FbQ&feature=related"]New Black Panther out for Zimmerman[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Question:
> Wasn't it reported or mention that Trayvon went to the 7-11 during the half time of a game?



I've read STORE, and CONVENIENCE store also. The Skittles & tea were found.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

kissmy said:


> new black panthers offer reward for capture of george zimmerman
> new black panther out for zimmerman



he's a fucking idiot


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Question:
> ...



THANKS one more question where was he staying at is there any information on that?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Apparently he was staying with his father's girlfriend....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I was looking for an address or location.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



I found the listings, but no idea which one is closest. Could be that "7-11" was used to describe a generic convenience store (like we southerners use "coke" to describe any carbonated drink lol).


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Then you need to do some more reading. We have multiple threads that go over what the witnesses said in detail.
> ...


Certainly nothing to that effect in the police report.


----------



## madasheck (Mar 27, 2012)

KissMy said:


> New Black Panthers offer reward for capture of George Zimmerman
> New Black Panther out for Zimmerman



Those guys aren't connected with the original Black Panthers. They're pretty disgusting.


----------



## Peach (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The closest I've seen is that it was approximately 70 yards from where his body was found. His father did a walk through and showed the spot where he was told his son lay after being shot. (I'm not good at guessing distance, but it appeared to me to be closer than 70 yards) He then pointed toward the end of the row of townhouses and indicated that was where he was headed. You can get the addresses of the townhouses on either side of the courtyard where this took place and get an estimate of where the g/f's apartment is ... but I don't know that you can get an exact address.


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> I didn't know the AUTOPSY of Trayvon Martin had been released; I STILL think it was Zimmerman wanting to be a cop, more than race..............................



anyone who would call police over a kid doing wheelies on a bike ...


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know the AUTOPSY of Trayvon Martin had been released; I STILL think it was Zimmerman wanting to be a cop, more than race..............................
> ...



There was a time when I would call the cops over anything.  The cops told me to do so themselves.  Didn't matter your reason for calling, the areas that got the most calls, would get the most patrols.

Yeah, I called cause some dumb kids yelled at me out the car window as they drove by, a stupid reason, but whatever it takes to get the cops in the neighborhood.  We've had a lot less crime since I started doing that.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> I didn't know the AUTOPSY of Trayvon Martin had been released; I STILL think it was Zimmerman wanting to be a cop, more than race..............................



I would be very interested in seeing that autopsy. I would like to know where he was shot, the angle of the shot, his height & weight & a toxicology report. In the picture below his shoulders are wider than the car seat. It looks like he was a solid tough dude.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Then you need to do some more reading. We have multiple threads that go over what the witnesses said in detail.
> ...


I'd be crying, too. Not just because of a natural reaction to the adrenaline rush, but also because I'd be scared shitless that I'd get the death penalty.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Didn't his father say he went to the store during the half of a ball game?


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I haven't heard the father say that. I've seen some of the media report it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Thats what I mean wasn't it reported that way?


----------



## Douger (Mar 27, 2012)

Ravi said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I'd be scared shitless to step outside and be trampled to death by 30,000 Jew Liars with a "deal" !


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don't know where 'halftime' came from; most reports I've seen are that he was watching the games, and left to get the stuff from the store.


----------



## Douger (Mar 27, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Define "get" ?


----------



## Douger (Mar 27, 2012)

Lyke diss ?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-VfeUf0RH4]African American Teen Mob Swarms Convenience Store in Las Vegas.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Mar 27, 2012)

This all could have been prevented if someone who heard the commotion would have rolled a basketball down the street.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Peach said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2012)

Douger said:


> This all could have been prevented if someone who heard the commotion would have rolled a basketball down the street.


 
Or if one of the people who called 911 had made an effort to help.

They were scared. That right there should tell you something.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 27, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > This all could have been prevented if someone who heard the commotion would have rolled a basketball down the street.
> ...



That one women that said she was hiding upstairs I don't hit women but I just wanted to slap the shit out of her for talking the way she did.


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Even if the statement is true, there is no reason to assume that the child killed was the aggressor.



*Is any of this shit true? anyone know?*

Trayvon Martin &#8220;Florida Black Foot Soldier Link&#8221; ESTABLISHED! &#8220;No Limit Nigga&#8217; Lingo is Popular Florida Black Foot Soldier Slang for &#8220;Black On White (BOW) Crime:&#8221; Had Teen Embraced Anti White Black Thug Culture & D

nationalblackfootsoldiernetwork


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like this tough ass prosecutor is having a tough time building a case against Zimmerman.


> Corey, a veteran prosecutor known for her zealous defense of victims rights was hand-picked by Florida Gov. Rick Scott for the job. But she faces other challenges in the case.
> 
> While in life Trayvon Martin was barely 17, when it comes to justifiable homicide his size -- about 6-foot-3 and 150 pounds -- makes him an adult in death. Zimmerman, 28, is 5-foot-9 and weighs well over 200 pounds...
> 
> ...


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2012)

Dante said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Even if the statement is true, there is no reason to assume that the child killed was the aggressor.
> ...



Well the "Black Foot Soldier" "No Limit Nigga" links straight to the "New Black Panthers". This certainly explains why the why New Black Panthers put out a $10,000 bounty on Zimmerman's head & why that New Black Panther leader is now in custody. This case has opened up a whole can of worms.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



custody?


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> custody?


Bond set for New Black Panther leader in weapons case  | ajc.com


----------



## KissMy (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Well the "Black Foot Soldier" "No Limit Nigga" links straight to the "New Black Panthers". This certainly explains why the why New Black Panthers put out a $10,000 bounty on Zimmerman's head & why that New Black Panther leader is now in custody. This case has opened up a whole can of worms.
> ...



Yes - They arrested the New Black Panther that put out the hit on Zimmerman. They are holding him on a weapons charge. His bond is ironically $10,000.

Martins Facebook picture shows a tattoo on his left arm. I wonder if it is gang related?


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

Regarding burglary reports in the apartment complex (I don't remember if it was asked on this thread or the other I'm following): 

http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/docs/BurglaryReports.pdf

2/6/12

1/27/11

7/29/11

8/3/11

8/23/11

9/14/11

12/9/11 (unclear when this happened)

12/30/11


----------



## Si modo (Mar 28, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Lots of states don't allow minors (<18) to get tattoos without parental consent.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

I skimmed down that report; I saw 8 separate incidents over the last year prior to the shooting. I'm not sure I'd call that a "rash" of burglaries.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> Regarding burglary reports in the apartment complex (I don't remember if it was asked on this thread or the other I'm following):
> 
> http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/docs/BurglaryReports.pdf
> 
> ...


CRIME INDEX
3
100 is safest
This city is safer than 3% of the cities in the US.

Sanford crime rates and statistics - NeighborhoodScout


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2012)

With a crime rate of 69 per one thousand residents, Sanford has one of the highest crime rates in America compared to all communities of all sizes - from the smallest towns to the very largest cities. One's chance of becoming a victim of either violent or property crime here is one in 14. Within Florida, more than 94% of the communities have a lower crime rate than Sanford.

Sanford crime rates and statistics - NeighborhoodScout


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

Sanford neighborhood watch handbook: 

*What you will not do is get physically involved with any activity you report or apprehension of any suspicious persons. This is the job of the law enforcement agency.* 

(emphasis theirs) 

http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/docs/NWProgramHandbook.pdf


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> Sanford neighborhood watch handbook:
> 
> *What you will not do is get physically involved with any activity you report or apprehension of any suspicious persons. This is the job of the law enforcement agency.*
> 
> ...



What happens when the person you report becomes the aggressor and attacks you? Is there any information in your handy dandy manual?


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Sanford neighborhood watch handbook:
> ...



It's the Sanford Police Department's handy dandy manual ... and Zimmerman wouldn't have been attacked had he heeded that advice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2012)

Si modo said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Those Tattoos could have been made by one of Trayvons gang member friends. Some of the best  Tattoo artist come out of prison.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Zimmerman reported what he saw followed the person until the dispatcher advised him not too. Sanford has one of the highest crime rates in America I would want to know where a stranger was going if I lived there and he was in the area I lived in.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Reports said there had been a "rash" of burglaries in the complex. 8 (or 9) burglaries in a little more than a year is one of the highest rates in America? 

When he made that call, he was at the clubhouse area. He also told the dispatcher he'd meet the officers near the mailboxes, which is at the entrance to the complex, near the clubhouse as well. Sure, he said "ok" when the dispatcher told him not to follow, but he didn't heed that advice as the incident didn't happen there, but about 2/10 of a mile away, off street, in the middle of a grassy courtyard bisecting two long rows of apartment buildings.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Hardly
BURGLARY 871	 
THEFT 2,286	
MOTOR VEHICLE THEFT 210
Sanford crime rates and statistics - NeighborhoodScout


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I'd be crying, too. Not just because of a natural reaction to the adrenaline rush, but also because I'd be scared shitless that I'd get the death penalty.



No lynch mobs had formed, Rati.

The worst LEGAL penalty would be manslaughter. I don't think Zimmerman knew of the special circumstance of "being white while in America," that you demand death for.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



In that complex?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be crying, too. Not just because of a natural reaction to the adrenaline rush, but also because I'd be scared shitless that I'd get the death penalty.
> ...


I don't demand death. In fact I am against the death penalty. I merely want the incident to be properly investigated. 

Negged.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



How do you know it wasn't?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I don't demand death. In fact I am against the death penalty. I merely want the incident to be properly investigated.
> 
> Negged.




Racist

Negged.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

California Girl said:


> How do you know it wasn't?



Or more importantly, in the process of being investigated.

Which it is.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I think the lack of action until there was a public outcry is evidence enough that it hadn't been properly investigated.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



So one crime in one part of the city could go to the other part of the city?


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

Someone had asked about burglaries in _that_ complex, since reports were that there had been a "rash" of them prior to Zimmerman calling police about Martin. 

I don't think 8 or 9 in 13 months constitutes a "rash".


----------



## Si modo (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know it wasn't?
> ...


It is now.

But, that doesn't mean it wasn't investigated as much as the law allows before.  Folks are assuming it never went to the states attorney.  I don't know that and they don't either.  They are assuming that it didn't because the states attorney for that area recused himself.  He could just as easily recused himself because he already looked it over and thought he has a snowball's chance and decided not to go to grand jury.

Either is possible.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> Someone had asked about burglaries in _that_ complex, since reports were that there had been a "rash" of them prior to Zimmerman calling police about Martin.
> 
> I don't think 8 or 9 in 13 months constitutes a "rash".


From the satellite view of the neighborhood, it doesn't look all that big - maybe 200 homes?

That seems like a lot of burglaries to me.  And, maybe there was other crime, too?

Dunno.

It's all relative, though.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope we can all agree that this is a good thing.


> (CBS News) - The investigation into the killing of Trayvon Martin is essentially starting from scratch, with the new special prosecutor and a team of investigators quietly re-interviewing witnesses and examining evidence related to the unarmed teen's shooting death.
> 
> The 17-year-old Martin has been dead for a month, and George Zimmerman, his admitted killer, remains free after telling authorities he was forced to shoot Martin in self-defense.
> 
> The Sanford Police Department's lead investigator initially pursued manslaughter charges against Zimmerman, but was told by the state attorney that there wasn't enough evidence.



Trayvon Martin killing investigation starts over - CBS News


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I think the lack of action until there was a public outcry is evidence enough that it hadn't been properly investigated.



It's pretty clear Rati, that the last thing you do is "think."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> Someone had asked about burglaries in _that_ complex, since reports were that there had been a "rash" of them prior to Zimmerman calling police about Martin.
> 
> I don't think 8 or 9 in 13 months constitutes a "rash".



Are you kidding?

In the neighborhood I live in, a car was broken into in 2004. 

9 burglaries in a year is absolutely a "rash of crime."


----------



## KissMy (Mar 28, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Someone had asked about burglaries in _that_ complex, since reports were that there had been a "rash" of them prior to Zimmerman calling police about Martin.
> ...



My sister in-law lives in one of those small gated communities in Florida. There was a rash of thefts & one of them was her home. When the thief was finally caught he turned out to be a teenager that lived just down the street in that gated community.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

A rash just means more than usual of any one thing.

A rash of burglaries means a time period in which more burglaries than usual takes place. More than 2..I don't think 2 would be considered a rash. But if the community usually has zero, three burglaries in a 6 month period could be considered a rash.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

If it will shut idiots like you up, it's a good thing. But will you apologize when proven wrong and full-o-shit?

if your past is any measure.. 



Ravi said:


> I hope we can all agree that this is a good thing.
> 
> 
> > (CBS News) - The investigation into the killing of Trayvon Martin is essentially starting from scratch, with the new special prosecutor and a team of investigators quietly re-interviewing witnesses and examining evidence related to the unarmed teen's shooting death.
> ...


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



is Ravi changing her tune?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> is Ravi changing her tune?



Nah, she's just being inconsistent and hypocritical.

As per usual.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2012)

*This case is very disturbing... 

They have put a bounty out on that poor man, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...

Spike Lee posts the wrong address for Zimmerman, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...

Al Sharpton stirring up racist hatred, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...

I am shocked at where we are going as a nation.


WHERE ARE YOU OBAMA...????? WHERE ARE YOU ERIC HOLDER????? 


YOU FUCKING BASTATRDS!!!!!​*


----------



## Gagafritz (Mar 28, 2012)

If i was Trayvon and i was being confronted and followed by thug Zimmerman, i would have reacted the same way.  He was chased down.  He had to turn and "stand his ground".  But, for Zimmerman, this situation would have never happened.  Trayvon was not engaged in committing a crime.  Zimmerman was a Nutjob itching to shoot his loaded gun.  If your neighborhood is that freakin' dangerous, why not move instead of spending your days walking around with a loaded gun.     Zimmerman had NO RIGHT to question Trayvon.  Who the hell is he?  If he came over to me and started questioning me i would tell him where to go.  Trayvon had no obligation to answer that idiot or tell him his business.  And if he punched first, Zimmerman deserved it but he had no right to fire a bullet into this kid's chest.  And, this kid was a MINOR, legally still a child.  Idiot Zimmerman gunned down an unarmed child.  Those of you who aren't outraged by that are nuts.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 28, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> *This case is very disturbing...
> 
> They have put a bounty out on that poor man, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...
> 
> ...



Always remember Janet and him were the best of friends and had no problem killing all those children.

You always have to remember this. Janet conspired to kill American children without a lick of a worry. She planned it. She executed it.

She murdered over 70. And now this evil man that was her right hand man is AG.

Reno should be prosecuted for murder.

That's a bitch from hell. She killed 70+ on American soil.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 28, 2012)

Gagafritz said:


> If i was Trayvon and i was being confronted and followed by thug Zimmerman, i would have reacted the same way.  He was chased down.  He had to turn and "stand his ground".  But, for Zimmerman, this situation would have never happened.  Trayvon was not engaged in committing a crime.  Zimmerman was a Nutjob itching to shoot his loaded gun.  If your neighborhood is that freakin' dangerous, why not move instead of spending your days walking around with a loaded gun.     Zimmerman had NO RIGHT to question Trayvon.  Who the hell is he?  If he came over to me and started questioning me i would tell him where to go.  Trayvon had no obligation to answer that idiot or tell him his business.  And if he punched first, Zimmerman deserved it but he had no right to fire a bullet into this kid's chest.  And, this kid was a MINOR, legally still a child.  Idiot Zimmerman gunned down an unarmed child.  Those of you who aren't outraged by that are nuts.



You are going on what truth?
You're going on bullshit girl. You have no truth here. 

Show me truth. Show me anything except you popping off. What are you on?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 28, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Always remember Janet and him were the best of friends and had no problem killing all those children.
> 
> You always have to remember this. Janet conspired to kill American children without a lick of a worry. She planned it. She executed it.
> 
> ...



That is why Obama signed the NDAA bill into law. The heat was on the AG due to unconstitutional killing by the ATF, FBI, AG & Whitehouse.

Face it! - Any of us can now be executed at the whim of the FBI, AG or the President.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> I hope we can all agree that this is a good thing.
> 
> 
> > (CBS News) - The investigation into the killing of Trayvon Martin is essentially starting from scratch, with the new special prosecutor and a team of investigators quietly re-interviewing witnesses and examining evidence related to the unarmed teen's shooting death.
> ...



And if it leads to the same results, will you accept that or will you still call for the lynching of a Latino? See you and all the Martin supports want blood not justice!


FACTS:
(1) Martin is 6'3, 17 yrs old and a football player. Hardly the tiny helpless kid the media is portraying him as. In fact the 5'8 Zimmerman had to look up to him. Martin had 7 inches on Zimmerman!
(2) People say his crime was walking while black. Really he was walking while be very tall. Regardless of what people say, his height had a lot to do with the suspicion. Tall and/or large people are always viewed more suspicious, because their physicality is more threatening. Precisely why women are see as less suspicious!
(3) The community of the incident was a MIXED community. There are white, latino and black families living in the complex!
(4) The neighborhood watch was set up (as it is in many neighborhoods) because of an increase in burgaries in the complex.  Many communities have a neighborhood watch ENCOURAGED by the police, because the police can't be everywhere.
(5) The community Martin entered is a GATED COMMUNITY. So any stranger would be suspicious.
(6) Wearing a hoody doesn't make a you a thug, but it raises a reasonable suspicions regardless of what liberals say they would view a hooded stranger in their community at night in the same way!
(7) Zimmerman first response was to call 911 and he did. He did it as pursuing Martin. 
(8) When the 911 operator told him not to pursue Martin, he said OK and ended pursuit and headed back to his car. At that point a pissed off Martin PURSUED Zimmerman to his car. 
(9) At his car, Martin and Zimmerman had words and Martin punched Zimmerman, BREAKING HIS NOSE. Martin got on top of Zimmerman smashing his head against the CEMENT. Police reports stated, Zimmerman had a broken nose, ripped cloths. grass stains on his back (meaning he was fighting off his back) and blood gushing from his head (consistent with his getting bashed onto concrete).
(10) The EYE WITNESS stated he heard cries of help FROM ZIMMERMAN and saw Martin on top of Zimmerman. He called 911.
(11) Then Zimmerman shot Martin which, like it or not, was lawful under the 'Stand Your Ground' statute. 
(12) After the guy shots other eye witnesses came to the scene and saw a crying Zimmerman holding Martin and telling them to call for an ambudance! 
(13) The tapes that people keep concentrating on are ambigious to what was said. CNN bumped dissected it greatly with a lot of technology. You can't for certain hear what is said, although it does sound like fucking coon, that is HIGHLY debatable and not even close to certain!

FACTS ON ZIMMERMAN:
(1) He had runs in with the police in the past, but so did Martin and many others of us.
(2) He is LATINO!
(3) He has black friends immediately coming to his defense, disputing the claim of racism
(4) He tutors black children
(5) He is hardly a thug the media pictures portray him as!

FACTS ON MARTIN:
(1) 6'3, 17 yrs old and a football player. Not a small kid
(2) Had run in with authority figures, in fact at the time he was on suspension from school
(3) He didn't have a criminal record and from all reports was not a thug or gangbanger.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 28, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> *This case is very disturbing...
> 
> They have put a bounty out on that poor man, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...
> 
> ...



I'm with you.

Funniest thing is why can't they shoot straight. They have to do this whole dance to kill someone.

I grew up "aim hold steady and shoot". Real simple. Now I'm a small woman the recoil always puts me on my ass. I can still aim for a 12 point. And still make it out of the woods despite that bloody squirrel barking at me.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Even if the statement is true, there is no reason to assume that the child killed was the aggressor.
> ...



No.

The linked source didn't give any specifics on how exactly Trayvon's twitter account is in anyway linked to a black separatist organization.

Trayvon had white friends. At least as far as there were white people that were among the 30 to 40 high school youth that wrote him "I love you and miss you" messages on his page after his death.

Zimmerman was not white. He was Hispanic. If Trayvon didn't like whites, that'd have nothing to do with this case anyway. 


BTW, I HOPE that website you posted isn't where you get your "insight" on current events...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> *This case is very disturbing...
> 
> They have put a bounty out on that poor man, and not a word from DOJ or Obama...
> 
> ...



Where are the sorry ass BASTARDS?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> Someone had asked about burglaries in _that_ complex, since reports were that there had been a "rash" of them prior to Zimmerman calling police about Martin.
> 
> I don't think 8 or 9 in 13 months constitutes a "rash".



What about around that complex as you put it?


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


taking lesson from Ravi?



so was Trayvon using black racist gangsta talk online no-limit-nigga?


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Someone had asked about burglaries in _that_ complex, since reports were that there had been a "rash" of them prior to Zimmerman calling police about Martin.
> ...



True. If it were my neighborhood, I'd think 8 in a year would be a lot, but that's not what I imagined when the reports called it a "rash"


----------



## GUNSIDEAUG (Mar 28, 2012)

Zimmerman should sue  the  family for medical expenses for the broken nose ! 

  The little angel was ( off school )  suspended ?  For  marijuana


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

GUNSIDEAUG said:


> Zimmerman should sue  the  family for medical expenses for the broken nose !
> 
> The little angel was ( off school )  suspended ?  For  marijuana



Nope. He was officially on suspension for graffiti. It sounds like there may have been a suspicion of burglary as part of the reason for suspension.

The empty baggy was 6 months ago.


----------



## Peach (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




The site shows the victim in front of a placard with "kill whitey" on it AND a picture of someone dead who appears to be Caucasian. Weak at BEST.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 28, 2012)

Another day goes by and another day of freedom for Zimmerman. One can drw several conclusions from this fact but one thing one cannot logically draw is that it's a clear cut case of murder and that the Sanford Police was not racist or incompetant because they don't have Zimmerman in jail.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

Peach said:


> The site shows the victim in front of a placard with "kill whitey" on it AND a picture of someone dead who appears to be Caucasian. Weak at BEST.



Come on, that site has ZERO credibility. Did you read their disclaimer?

{About cardinalangel
What Shittycop is all about is NOT exposing police brutality - but encouraging police brutality. As with other blog service providers - such as Wordpress - Shittycop makes grand headlines and then in fine print calls for violence against police & urination during their funerals. Clearly well beyond "inappropriate" into the "hateful" and "threatening" level.}


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The site shows the victim in front of a placard with "kill whitey" on it AND a picture of someone dead who appears to be Caucasian. Weak at BEST.
> ...



the site has no credibility because it hates police?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> the site has no credibility because it hates police?



Like Westboro Baptist, they call for defiling funerals.

It's not a credible source.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Trayvon Martin &#8220;Florida Black Foot Soldier Link&#8221; ESTABLISHED! &#8220;No Limit Nigga&#8217; Lingo is Popular Florida Black Foot Soldier Slang for &#8220;Black On White (BOW) Crime:&#8221; Had Teen Embraced Anti White Black Thug Culture & D

was Trayvon using the screen name mentioned below...



> What could be even more alarming than this? I&#8217;ve just learned that the youth&#8217;s &#8220;no limit nigga&#8221; lingo -lingo that was found on his Twitter account &#8211; is actually POPULAR slang used by the Florida Black Foot Soldiers when they are talking about what they call &#8220;black on white (BOW) reparations protests.&#8217; References are even found on their Website!
> 
> For those of you who don&#8217;t know, Black Foot Soldier BOW reparations protests are actully black on white robberies. They use lingo like this to mask their support of their support of crime and violence against whites for any reaso



----------------------------------------------------------
nationalblackfootsoldiernetwork

what they say about the African American reporter who suck up for Zimmerman


> "Any black man willing to stand beside and speak up for this wanna be blonde haired and blue eyed white devil in the face of all the evidence against him should be treated like a white devil too. Orange County Soldiers should remember that anytime they see Joe Oliver, that he is a white devil and should be treated like one." Orange County Black Foot Soldier Julius Perry says.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > the site has no credibility because it hates police?
> ...


when westboro mentions a funeral taking place somewhere, is it a lie?

credible source for what? what is it that they say that is not true? did Trayvon use that screen name and did he post anti-white stuff?

is the info on the web site untrue about BOW black on white crime subculture?

seriously. please try to explain.  btw I detest all these sites, but free speech, ya know?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 28, 2012)

Treyvon Martin Grew Up to be a Big Tall & Strong Football Player.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> when westboro mentions a funeral taking place somewhere, is it a lie?







> credible source for what? what is it that they say that is not true? did Trayvon use that screen name and did he post anti-white stuff?



It's his screen name, that has been corroborated. The rest? No, I don't believe it to be true. The store picture is a poorly done photoshop job.



> is the info on the web site untrue about BOW black on white crime subculture?



It's untrue that there is any credible link between Martin and this subculture.



> seriously. please try to explain.  btw I detest all these sites, but free speech, ya know?



This site has a couple of pictures, one of which is an obvious fake. They post a lot of scurrilous words about Martin, with zero corroboration, while bragging of being an antisocial and antagonistic source.

It's not a valid source.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > when westboro mentions a funeral taking place somewhere, is it a lie?
> ...


that's my question. was Trayvon as antisocial and antagonistic in his posts as those sites are?


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

> In all, police had been called to the 260-unit complex 402 times from Jan. 1, 2011 to Feb. 26, 2012.
> 
> &#8220;He once caught a thief and an arrest was made,&#8221; said Cynthia Wibker, secretary of the homeowners association. &#8220;He helped solve a lot of crimes.&#8221;
> 
> ...


 Gated Community that Trayvon Martin was shot in was &#8220;Multi-Cultural community&#8221;, not exclusively white. « Octoberfreedom's Blog 

did having a gun save Zimmerman's life? save him from being maimed or worse?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I didn't follow him on twitter so...


----------



## KissMy (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



"No Limit Nigga's" is also a Gangsta Thug Rap


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I thought his twitter stuff was online?


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 28, 2012)

Does this guy want a race ware





KissMy said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Always remember Janet and him were the best of friends and had no problem killing all those children.
> ...



Does this guy want a race war?

Does Axelrod really want this? Never forget She wanted it. We knew she did.Ayers bitch wanted this.

She always wanted this.  Hey Suzie Q......


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Treyvon Martin Grew Up to be a Big Tall & Strong Football Player.



He was in football when he was younger, not in high school.

Btw, that picture is cropped, here's a better version of it. He looks pretty skinny to me.






Looks like he's a Rattler's fan. OMFG the Rattler's are the mascot of FAMU, a BLACK college!!!! I bet that means he's a New Black Panther!!!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

Well maybe that's your take on it..


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 28, 2012)

She's doing it right out of Chicago. This is unreal.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

reading the tweets of a young man who thinks it's cool to beat white people "no_limit_nigga" that is what the screen name means...

the tweets are generally sexual and dopey, but this is no altar boy and he sounds tough and aggressive   like f()ck people up

Trayvon Martin Tweets | Twitter Account | The Daily Caller


----------



## KissMy (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Treyvon Martin Grew Up to be a Big Tall & Strong Football Player.
> ...



I guarantee Trayvon was big & strong enough to beat you or Zimmerman to death.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Treyvon Martin Grew Up to be a Big Tall & Strong Football Player.
> ...



Trayvon Martin Tweets | Twitter Account | The Daily Caller


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Twitter messages are easy to photo shop. Blogs do it all the time (not just in this case but in all kinds of cases).

This is evidenced by this disclaimer on The Blaze.


> It should be noted that neither Twitter nor the Martin family has confirmed that these tweets belong to Trayvon Martin. *It is also possible that the Tweets have been photoshopped or otherwise tampered with, seeing as there are some obvious stylistic differences that exist, even among some of the Tweets on the Callers site (for instance, some are spelled more accurately than others).* However, if genuine, these Tweets may give us more insight into Martins enigmatic life and character.


Did Trayvon Martin Tweet Using the Account NO_LIMIT_NIGGA? | TheBlaze.com

I have not seen anything that's 100% reliable. The twitter page was deleted. There's no way to determine what is real and what is fake. I did see Trayvon's Facebook page before it was deleted. Which is how I know he did smoke weed, and the kids he hung out with weren't the brightest kids in the world (at least on fb), the black and the white ones. He didn't portray himself as the brightest kid either. He certainly wasn't an angel.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Treyvon Martin Grew Up to be a Big Tall & Strong Football Player.
> ...



This old white woman knows something. The New Black Panthers are Karenga's team.

These are the people that offed Bunchy. Fuck you. Not kidding. I may be white but I fucking remember. I really hate you. You killed Bunchy. 

I hate you. Be kind because your like offed one of the best parties ever.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 28, 2012)

You have to understand we were all f'd up then.

Well most of us were. The good grandparents are.... That's why we can have so much fun with your kids...














Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeding.......

Some fun.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> *reading the tweets of a young man who thinks it's cool to beat white people "no_limit_nigga" that is what the screen name means...*
> 
> the tweets are generally sexual and dopey, *but this is no altar boy and he sounds tough and aggressive   like f()ck people up*
> 
> Trayvon Martin Tweets | Twitter Account | The Daily Caller



You can't be this stupid.

If the tweets were actually his, it sounds like the kid just likes sex. 

He's a teenage high school senior... so... I don't understand how this is a big shock to anyone.

As for him enjoying beating on white people, a claim you have no evidence of, it will suck when his black panther/foot soldier buddies find out that he beat up a latino and not a white man... if they haven't already...


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



According to the article I read, and started a thread about, the NPP leader was arrested for a gun, nothing to do with the $10,000 bounty they put on Zimmerman.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *reading the tweets of a young man who thinks it's cool to beat white people "no_limit_nigga" that is what the screen name means...*
> ...



he sounds like any 6'3'' teenager full of himself. I was like him once. Can see him going after Zimmerman.

what a waste. terrible tragedy. those web sites do highlight black racism. I guess they have their stromfronters. but Zimmerman acted within the law, unless you have suspicions based on credible evidence that suggests otherwise.

the rush to judgement against Zimmerman has given me pause to consider how I could have been so easy on progressives and society in general.

Madison was correct in his fears of the mob rule


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



dope. brags about guns and most likely no required license or permits.

met lots of those freaks at Occupy. pissed me off that violent anarchists and sovereign identity kooks made good well meaning and socially motivated people look bad.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



It would be interesting to find out who the jewelry belonged to that was found in the kids backpack at school.  Wonder if any of it belongs to the people in that community.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Gagafritz said:


> If i was Trayvon and i was being confronted and followed by thug Zimmerman, i would have reacted the same way.  He was chased down.  He had to turn and "stand his ground".  But, for Zimmerman, this situation would have never happened.  Trayvon was not engaged in committing a crime.  Zimmerman was a Nutjob itching to shoot his loaded gun.  If your neighborhood is that freakin' dangerous, why not move instead of spending your days walking around with a loaded gun.     Zimmerman had NO RIGHT to question Trayvon.  Who the hell is he?  If he came over to me and started questioning me i would tell him where to go.  Trayvon had no obligation to answer that idiot or tell him his business.  And if he punched first, Zimmerman deserved it but he had no right to fire a bullet into this kid's chest.  And, this kid was a MINOR, legally still a child.  Idiot Zimmerman gunned down an unarmed child.  Those of you who aren't outraged by that are nuts.



If you had a guy down on the ground, having already broken his nose and slamming his head into the sidewalk, would you keep beating on him while he called for help?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...





> he sounds like any 6'3'' teenager full of himself. I was like him once. Can see him going after Zimmerman.



I have absolutely no problem with you characterizing him that way. That is a good possibility. Like I said, he wasn't an angel by any means. There are conflicting reports about whether or not he was 6'1 or 6'3.



> what a waste. terrible tragedy. those web sites do highlight black racism. I guess they have their stromfronters.



Yes, every race has it's racists. This shouldn't be a shock either.



> *but Zimmerman acted within the law*, unless you have suspicions based on credible evidence that suggests otherwise.



The evidence that has been released does not suggest otherwise. I would agree.


> Madison was correct in his fears of the *mob rule*



This is no stranger to society. However that's why we have law and law enforcement and a constitution. That is why they are trained to enforce the law. The system is not perfect, but it's the best system human kind has come up with as of late.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I hope we can all agree that this is a good thing.
> ...


You forgot the part where Martin was caught at school with stolen jewelry in his backpack and a screwdriver which supposedly could be used to break into homes.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Gagafritz said:
> 
> 
> > If i was Trayvon and i was being confronted and followed by thug Zimmerman, i would have reacted the same way.  He was chased down.  He had to turn and "stand his ground".  But, for Zimmerman, this situation would have never happened.  Trayvon was not engaged in committing a crime.  Zimmerman was a Nutjob itching to shoot his loaded gun.  If your neighborhood is that freakin' dangerous, why not move instead of spending your days walking around with a loaded gun.     Zimmerman had NO RIGHT to question Trayvon.  Who the hell is he?  If he came over to me and started questioning me i would tell him where to go.  Trayvon had no obligation to answer that idiot or tell him his business.  And if he punched first, Zimmerman deserved it but he had no right to fire a bullet into this kid's chest.  And, this kid was a MINOR, legally still a child.  Idiot Zimmerman gunned down an unarmed child.  Those of you who aren't outraged by that are nuts.
> ...



Only a NO_LIMIT_NIGGA would...


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> You forgot the part where Martin was caught at school with stolen jewelry in his backpack and a screwdriver which supposedly could be used to break into homes.



awe man you just sayin' that because you white. white kids carry screwdrivers all the time and nobody says they should do time


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> > In all, police had been called to the 260-unit complex 402 times from Jan. 1, 2011 to Feb. 26, 2012.
> >
> > He once caught a thief and an arrest was made, said Cynthia Wibker, secretary of the homeowners association. He helped solve a lot of crimes.
> >
> ...



I think having the gun saved Zimmerman, but at the same time, I think if he didn't have one, he never would have left his truck and that would have been the smart thing to do.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It probably was.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > > In all, police had been called to the 260-unit complex 402 times from Jan. 1, 2011 to Feb. 26, 2012.
> ...



Trayvon Martin could have been smart. He could have not started a verbal confrontation and then start beating a man who he assumed was unarmed


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Yup both Zimmerman and Martin made some pretty stupid decisions that night.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot the part where Martin was caught at school with stolen jewelry in his backpack and a screwdriver which supposedly could be used to break into homes.
> ...



Do they?  None of my kids have carried screw drivers anywhere past the house with the small exception of the little tiny screw driver in the swiss army knife which they could never carry to school anyway.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Zimmerman could have stayed in his truck.

Trayvon could have kept running.

It was a tragic situation. I don't believe Trayvon had to die.

I also don't believe Zimmerman should go to jail.

I want to say this is a teachable moment, but in all the hyperbole I think this nation has lost itself...

... so I'll just say it's a tragic situation and everyone should find a way to learn something from it. Maybe?


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Yeah, I thought about that after I sent the post.  Sarcasm is really heard to hear on this posts.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> reading the tweets of a young man who thinks it's cool to beat white people "no_limit_nigga" that is what the screen name means...
> 
> the tweets are generally sexual and dopey, but this is no altar boy and he sounds tough and aggressive   like f()ck people up
> 
> Trayvon Martin Tweets | Twitter Account | The Daily Caller



LOL! Imagine if someone read the entirety of the posts you'd made on the internet! You'd be judged batshit crazy and you don't even have the excuse of teenaged stupidity to fall back on.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Would you fucking lay off the drugs?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > reading the tweets of a young man who thinks it's cool to beat white people "no_limit_nigga" that is what the screen name means...
> ...



Damn right.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> GUNSIDEAUG said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman should sue  the  family for medical expenses for the broken nose !
> ...



Report says graffiti incident happened in October.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Treyvon Martin Grew Up to be a Big Tall & Strong Football Player



Who did he play for?


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> I have not seen anything that's 100% reliable. The twitter page was deleted. There's no way to determine what is real and what is fake.* I did see Trayvon's Facebook page before it was deleted*. Which is how I know he did smoke weed, and the kids he hung out with weren't the brightest kids in the world (at least on fb), the black and the white ones. He didn't portray himself as the brightest kid either. He certainly wasn't an angel.



I did too, read all the way to the end. Nothing earth-shattering, nothing radical, nothing to indicate he was anything but a typical kid.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not seen anything that's 100% reliable. The twitter page was deleted. There's no way to determine what is real and what is fake.* I did see Trayvon's Facebook page before it was deleted*. Which is how I know he did smoke weed, and the kids he hung out with weren't the brightest kids in the world (at least on fb), the black and the white ones. He didn't portray himself as the brightest kid either. He certainly wasn't an angel.
> ...



Absolutely.

I wish typical kids would be smarter about what they post on the internet though... then again... I wasn't... so I can't really saying anything.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > reading the tweets of a young man who thinks it's cool to beat white people "no_limit_nigga" that is what the screen name means...
> ...




and people use your posts for bed t_im.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
_


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Treyvon Martin Grew Up to be a Big Tall & Strong Football Player
> ...



The Miami Black Panthers... they have a football team now.

Their rivals are the KKK Grand Wizards and the Hebrew Israelite Kookamunga Cracker Killers.

Heard they almost had a perfect record last season... only lost to the La Raza Border Jumpers.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not seen anything that's 100% reliable. The twitter page was deleted. There's no way to determine what is real and what is fake.* I did see Trayvon's Facebook page before it was deleted*. Which is how I know he did smoke weed, and the kids he hung out with weren't the brightest kids in the world (at least on fb), the black and the white ones. He didn't portray himself as the brightest kid either. He certainly wasn't an angel.
> ...



typical kids video today. 

[youtube]T3tRwwgXoMw[/youtube]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Yup both Zimmerman and Martin made some pretty stupid decisions that night.



I expect more from the 28 year old than the 17 year old, but both were stupid.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 28, 2012)

None of this extareous bull shit matters people. The ONLY thing that matters is does the evidence support Zimmerman's story, or dispute it? It doesn't matter what Treyvon was like, it doesn't matter what Al Sharpton does, it doesn't matter what the media says, nor does it matter what photos look like.

We can't hear from Martin so we have to look at the evidence. What happened that night. Nothing else matters.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

kids today, so sweet and non threatening. especially the girls and 6'3" inch boys

[youtube]Gu-O8fq6WmM[/youtube]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Would you fucking lay off the drugs?



She's not really getting in your stash Rati, you just lose track of how many rocks you're smoking.

Standard Disclaimer: Plus, you're getting paranoid. Crack will do that to you....


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> And if it leads to the same results, will you accept that or will you still call for the lynching of a Latino? See you and all the Martin supports want blood not justice!
> 
> 
> FACTS:
> ...



Just a few points.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Yup both Zimmerman and Martin made some pretty stupid decisions that night.
> ...



yeah if zimmerman listened to the 911 operator he would have never gotten out of his car and none of this would have happened.

if martin let zimmerman walk away once zimmerman allegedly decided to he would still be alive today.

So many opportunities for this tragedy to have not happened from the information out there in the media.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Teens Busted for YouTube Beat Down | NBC 6 Miami


> track down three teenagers who are seen in the Web posting dragging and abusing a homeless man for no apparent reason. Police found the video while investigating another crime that was caught on camera and posted to the Internet website.
> 
> Deputies arrested Brandon Edwards and William Sleight, both 19, late Monday night and are looking for a third person who appears in the video. Police arrested Nicholas Bakum of Lighthouse Point and Bradley Wunderlich on Wednesday.
> 
> You can see part one of the attack above.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



you wouldn't say that if she were black


----------



## PredFan (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Dante again".


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

PredFan said:


> None of this extareous bull shit matters people. The ONLY thing that matters is does the evidence support Zimmerman's story, or dispute it? It doesn't matter what Treyvon was like, it doesn't matter what Al Sharpton does, it doesn't matter what the media says, nor does it matter what photos look like.
> 
> We can't hear from Martin so we have to look at the evidence. What happened that night. Nothing else matters.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


_"Nothing earth-shattering, nothing radical..."_


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2012)

PredFan said:


> None of this extareous bull shit matters people. The ONLY thing that matters is does the evidence support Zimmerman's story, or dispute it? It doesn't matter what Treyvon was like, it doesn't matter what Al Sharpton does, it doesn't matter what the media says, nor does it matter what photos look like.
> 
> We can't hear from Martin so we have to look at the evidence. What happened that night. Nothing else matters.



but, but, but, Dante is having so much fun demonizing a dead teen.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

PredFan said:


> None of this extareous bull shit matters people. The ONLY thing that matters is does the evidence support Zimmerman's story, or dispute it? It doesn't matter what Treyvon was like, it doesn't matter what Al Sharpton does, it doesn't matter what the media says, nor does it matter what photos look like.
> 
> We can't hear from Martin so we have to look at the evidence. What happened that night. Nothing else matters.




Thank you.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

emma said:


> ghook93 said:
> 
> 
> > and if it leads to the same results, will you accept that or will you still call for the lynching of a latino? See you and all the martin supports want blood not justice!
> ...



i really want the link for number 12 too.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > None of this extareous bull shit matters people. The ONLY thing that matters is does the evidence support Zimmerman's story, or dispute it? It doesn't matter what Treyvon was like, it doesn't matter what Al Sharpton does, it doesn't matter what the media says, nor does it matter what photos look like.
> ...



demonizing? you need to stop hanging with suck lily white middle class types. get out more


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

PredFan said:


> None of this extareous bull shit matters people. The ONLY thing that matters is does the evidence support Zimmerman's story, or dispute it? It doesn't matter what Treyvon was like, it doesn't matter what Al Sharpton does, it doesn't matter what the media says, nor does it matter what photos look like.
> 
> We can't hear from Martin so we have to look at the evidence. What happened that night. Nothing else matters.



then read the police reports and STFU


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I don't know, if it's true that the kid was a burglar, that would give credence to Zimmerman's story that the kid was acting strange and looking at the houses like he was gonna rob one.  Like I said, it would be interesting to find out who the jewelery belonged to that was found in the kids backpack.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 28, 2012)

PredFan said:


> None of this extareous bull shit matters people. The ONLY thing that matters is does the evidence support Zimmerman's story, or dispute it? It doesn't matter what Treyvon was like, it doesn't matter what Al Sharpton does, it doesn't matter what the media says, nor does it matter what photos look like.
> 
> We can't hear from Martin so we have to look at the evidence. What happened that night. Nothing else matters.



This is so true and 90% of the people, maybe more, posting here ignore that fact.

I've been yelled at by conservatives for saying the evidence shows zimmerman's actions do not protect him under the stand your ground laws.
I've been yelled at by liberals for saying Martin was wrong for going after zimmerman physically.

There are other laws that might protect him since Martin continued the confrontation after zimmerman, according to the reports, started walking away but considering zimmerman intiated the situation the stand your ground law will not cover him.  This is according to the law's own language and statements made by the 2 men from florida who drafted the law.

All I know is Zimmerman was told not to follow and followed which loses him the stand your ground protection
Martin went after zimmerman after zimmerman reportedly walked away...which was also the wrong thing to do
Zimmerman shot martin when martin started kicking hte crap out of zimmerman.

I think that zimmerman should have been arrested and a judge/jury should have decided if his actions were protected under self defense laws or not.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> but, but, but, Dante is having so much fun demonizing a dead teen.



That teen was older than any cockroach.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 28, 2012)

If the media had integrity.......


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > None of this extareous bull shit matters people. The ONLY thing that matters is does the evidence support Zimmerman's story, or dispute it? It doesn't matter what Treyvon was like, it doesn't matter what Al Sharpton does, it doesn't matter what the media says, nor does it matter what photos look like.
> ...


 
YOU HAVE TO HAVE EVIDENCE OF A CRIME BEFORE YOU CAN ARREST SOMEBODY. No DA in the world will give the go-ahead to arrest someone with NO EVIDENCE OF A CRIME. They don't want to be scrambling to find the evidence AFTER the arrest because the clock is ticking.

They want to take their time, find as much evidence as they can...THEN start the clock.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > None of this extareous bull shit matters people. The ONLY thing that matters is does the evidence support Zimmerman's story, or dispute it? It doesn't matter what Treyvon was like, it doesn't matter what Al Sharpton does, it doesn't matter what the media says, nor does it matter what photos look like.
> ...



Hey... you're a libertarian... right?  you should be used to being yelled at by libs and cons.

The fact is your right.

All we have right now is Zimmerman's account. From Zimmerman's account we get this:

-Zimmerman was (mind his own business) in his car. Sees a random kid walking around who looked suspicious, possibly high.
-Zimmerman called police. The tape revealed that the teenager began coming toward him with his hand on his waistband suggesting he was armed. (He was not armed)
-After the kid checked Zimmerman out, according to Zimmerman the kid took off running.
-Zimmerman ran after the kid, however at the 9-11 operators wishes he stopped pursuing
the kid and walked toward his vehicle.
-When Zimmerman got to his vehicle he saw the kid approach him from behind. The kid said: "Do you have a problem?"

Zimmerman said: "No

The kid then said: "well you do now"

-Trayvon hit Zimmerman in the face, breaking his nose. Then began hitting his head up against the sidewalk and thus Zimmerman believed his life was in danger, took out the gun after screaming for help and shot Trayvon once. (That shot led to Trayvon's death).

The girlfriend's account from how I understand it is:

-Trayvon was on the phone with her the whole time.
-Trayvon noticed an individual who he could not identify was watching him. He began trying to figure out who it was and his girlfriend told him to run.
-Trayvon did not want to. However he said he would leave the scene quickly. (Zimmerman claims he DID actually run, so we'll assume he ran even though he told the girl he was walking fast, probably in an effort to sound hard)
-Trayvon informed her that he was being followed by the random guy.
-She heard him stop, turn around and ask Zimmerman why he was chasing him.
-According to her Zimmerman asked what the kid was doing in the neighborhood and then she heard a scuffle take place and the phone went dead. (Note: I recently read that the girlfriend at some point this week was hospitalized for having some sort of panic attack).


Trayvon's account:

-Dead men don't talk.

Witness accounts other than this vary.

Is it possible that Zimmerman continued to pursue Trayvon? Yes. 
Do we have absolute evidence? No.

Is it possible Zimmerman is lying about the whole thing? Yes.
Do we have evidence? No.

As of right now. There's not really a case.

Disclaimer... this is the story of both Zimmerman and the girl as I understand them. If you need to correct something please do so.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 28, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



A dead 17 year old with zimmerman's bullet in him is enough to arrest him and let a judge decide if his action were covered under the law or not.  Police are not judges, only the judges can do that.  The police should have arrested him and let the court clear him if he is innocent.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> A dead 17 year old with zimmerman's bullet in him is enough to arrest him and let a judge decide if his action were covered under the law or not.  Police are not judges, only the judges can do that.  The police should have arrested him and let the court clear him if he is innocent.



An arrest would not have been appropriate with the facts known at the time.

It certainly is not appropriate now.


----------



## Peach (Mar 28, 2012)

plymco_pilgrim said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > plymco_pilgrim said:
> ...



agreed!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

Peach said:


> agreed!



Would you charge him with being white?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 28, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> A dead 17 year old with zimmerman's bullet in him is enough to arrest him and let a judge decide if his action were covered under the law or not.  Police are not judges, only the judges can do that.  The police should have arrested him and let the court clear him if he is innocent.



Our system.

How does it work ?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

Fact vs. rumor:

"Statement: Police should have simply arrested Zimmerman and let a judge sort it out.
Zimmerman has not been arrested because he told police he acted in self-defense, and then-Chief Lee said police did not have probable cause. Florida Statute 776.032 expressly prohibits police from arresting someone who had a reasonable fear of imminent death or great bodily harm. Police may investigate, the statute says, "but the agency may not arrest the person" without probable cause. "

"
Statement: Sanford police failed to collect key evidence in the case: the clothing of George Zimmerman, the gunman who killed Trayvon.
Not true, police said. They took his clothing as well as Trayvon's and packaged it for crime-lab analysis. A spokeswoman for Special Prosecutor Angela Corey would not disclose Tuesday where the clothing is now, but she wrote in an email that the Florida Department of Law Enforcement "is assisting with the processing of physical evidence." 

Nation & World | Rumors in Trayvon Martin case abound, but here are facts | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## bodecea (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > agreed!
> ...



How odd.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 28, 2012)

Zimmerman was taken into custody before he was released by investigators & the DA. 


> Zimmerman complied with all my verbal commands and was secured in handcuffs... Zimmerman was placed in the rear of my police vehicle and was given first aid by the SFD... Once Zimmerman was cleared by SFD he was transported to the Sanford Police Department. Zimmerman was placed in an interview room at SPD, where he was interviewed by Investigator D. Singleton.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

bodecea said:


> How odd.



How odd that you call for the arrest of someone without evidence that they committed a crime.

Unless what the popular (DNC) media is pumping is the basis of the arrest - in which case the charge against Zimmerman would indeed be "being white while in America."


----------



## PredFan (Mar 28, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



No it isn't. if this is so, then why isn't he in custody now?

Educate yourself.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > A dead 17 year old with zimmerman's bullet in him is enough to arrest him and let a judge decide if his action were covered under the law or not.  Police are not judges, only the judges can do that.  The police should have arrested him and let the court clear him if he is innocent.
> ...



They took him in custody, interviewed him, interviewed the witnesses, took his gun into evidence and since his story checked out they released him. Unless sone sort of evidence comes along that disputes his story, he is innocent. So far, there is NO evidence that disputes Zimmerman's story. that is why he remains free (ish) today.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > How odd.
> ...



Hispanic.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

predfan said:


> uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > plymco_pilgrim said:
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Mar 28, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Fact vs. rumor:
> 
> "Statement: Police should have simply arrested Zimmerman and let a judge sort it out.
> Zimmerman has not been arrested because he told police he acted in self-defense, and then-Chief Lee said police did not have probable cause. Florida Statute 776.032 expressly prohibits police from arresting someone who had a reasonable fear of imminent death or great bodily harm. Police may investigate, the statute says, "but the agency may not arrest the person" without probable cause. "
> ...



Very well done, too bad you wasted all that time posting it because none of the Zimmerman lynch mob will pay any attention to it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Hispanic.



Spanish is a language, not a race.

Zimmerman is white.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

PredFan said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Fact vs. rumor:
> ...


 
Sigh...don't I know it.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Hispanic.
> ...



He's of latino heritage. Generally latinos do not identify themselves as simply white.

You must have missed the long aggravating argument over whether or not the liberal media was wrong for calling Zimmerman white when he has latino heritage.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> He's of latino heritage. Generally latinos do not identify themselves as simply white.
> 
> You must have missed the long aggravating argument over whether or not the liberal media was wrong for calling Zimmerman white when he has latino heritage.



Splitting Hispanics from other whites is a divide and conquer strategy.

I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

LATINO ISN'T A RACE.

It's an ethnicity.

Latinos can be white, black, Asian, Indian.....

Latino refers to the culture and language, not race or color.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 28, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


The Bill of Rights does not allow for arrest THEN investigate to see if a crime was done.

Probable cause must exist first.

You know that.

Based on the evidence that night, witness statements, and his statement, they had no probable cause.  Maybe in other states they would, but that's another thing our Constitution protects - states rights to their own laws (as long as Constitutional).


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> LATINO ISN'T A RACE.
> 
> It's an ethnicity.
> 
> ...



Where the HECK where you all when people were railing against the media for calling Zimmerman white?

AND NO they weren't Trayvon supporters who were railing against it...


----------



## Gagafritz (Mar 28, 2012)

That's funny cuz the witness that i heard saw a man in a white t shirt on top of another man.  Trayvon had on a dark hoodie.  So, that was most likely Zimmerman on top of him.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> LATINO ISN'T A RACE.
> 
> It's an ethnicity.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying this is not true. However most Latin Americans white, black, asian or indian don't just refer to themselves as white, black, etc.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

The witness that initially spoke to the cops said it was Trayvon on top.

Now two more witnesses have come forward to say they thought they saw Zimmerman on top.

But with *late* witnesses, I always wonder....


----------



## Si modo (Mar 28, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The witness that initially spoke to the cops said it was Trayvon on top.
> 
> Now two more witnesses have come forward to say they thought they saw Zimmerman on top.
> 
> But with *late* witnesses, I always wonder....


They aren't new witnesses, though.  If you watch the tape, these witnesses were talking the next day.

Nothing new about that, except to the rest of the country.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gagafritz said:


> That's funny cuz the witness that i heard saw a man in a white t shirt on top of another man.  Trayvon had on a dark hoodie.  *So, that was most likely Zimmerman on top of him*.



No.

Trayvon was identified as wearing a grey sweatshirt. Gray can be light or dark, for the record. 

Zimmerman had on a red sweatshirt.

This is the police document that records that bit of info:

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2012/images/03/28/sanford_files/PoliceReports.pdf


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 28, 2012)

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The witness that initially spoke to the cops said it was Trayvon on top.
> ...



I think by now all witness have been questioned.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The witness that initially spoke to the cops said it was Trayvon on top.
> 
> Now two more witnesses have come forward to say they thought they saw Zimmerman on top.
> 
> But with *late* witnesses, I always wonder....



None of the witnesses came forward late. 

For the most part witnesses in the case have been confused and back and forth.

It was a fight, it's very possible that at one point both of them got the better of the other one.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 28, 2012)

Have you seen it? I just saw it on Tv news and, since I'm using my iPad, don't want to hunt for a link. It's out now though, so it won't be hard to find.

No blood from his so-called broken nose even though his mother sais he bled profusely, no wounds on the back of his head, no marks on his face, shirt brand spanking clean. The cops don't treat him like a suspect at all. Yes, he's cuffed but is in no distress as he walks into the building from the garage. He looks like he has just dropped in to visit. 

This tape really shows that this has been a cover up. And even if it doesn't show that, it proves that he was not beaten like he said. 

Why was this tape "leaked" to ABC?  

Boy, this whole thing really stinks. Even the rw's won't be able to twist this around.


----------



## Peach (Mar 28, 2012)

The Miami Herald reports Sanford PD did request charges, Wolfinger declined to go forward:

Sanford cops wanted to charge Zimmerman in Trayvon Martin case - 03/27/2012 | MiamiHerald.com


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm watching it now. No blood, no cuts. What other parts of his story are a lie?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



heh


----------



## Peach (Mar 28, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> I'm watching it now. No blood, no cuts. What other parts of his story are a lie?



I don't know if the killer is lying; he looks fine in the video, and the report from The Herald states Sanford PD did want him charged...............................................


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 28, 2012)

Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video. 

It changes everything.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Like I said before, they're not going to arrest someone if they aren't sure of a conviction.  It's a waste of time and taxdollars.  In this case, they will probably arrest Zimmerman if only to stop the cries of "racism", which IMO is stupid.


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2012)

The video is significant, the network said, because it appears to show that the muscular-looking Zimmerman is uninjured.
There is also no obvious trace of grass stains on his shirt or other clothing, as his attorney and an initial police report indicated. The stains could indicate Trayvon had the upper hand during their struggle, Zimmerman&#8217;s attorney said. 
The surveillance video shows Zimmerman arriving in a police cruiser at a station wearing black jeans, a gray t-shirt and a red shirt with black shoulder patches. His clothing appears fresh.

Surveillance video shows George Zimmerman from the night he killed Trayvon Martin - Miami-Dade - MiamiHerald.com

Zimmerman lied, Trayvon died.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 28, 2012)

Where is the local DA on this?


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Where is the local DA on this?



Great question.

The police did nothing, the DA did nothing.


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2012)

This video is proof that Zimmerman and the police are lying.


----------



## Peach (Mar 28, 2012)

Chris said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the local DA on this?
> ...



CHRIS! The Herald ALSO reports the Sanford police recommended CHARGES; it was Wolfinger that did not go forward!

Sanford cops wanted to charge Zimmerman in Trayvon Martin case - 03/27/2012 | MiamiHerald.com


----------



## rdean (Mar 28, 2012)

They said that in the police report, Martin's name, address and birthdate was written down from the ID he was carrying.  Next to "Minor", "No" was checked off right next to this "birthdate" which showed he was 17.  

It's despicable they way the right wing has smeared this young man.  And it's Zimmerman with a history of resisting arrest, speeding and beating women.

I can't believe how dirty right wingers have become.  I thought "let him die" was rock bottom, but they seem to find new depths.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 28, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video.
> 
> It changes everything.



I remember hearing from the Libs here that Zimmerman was never brought in to the police
station,was never interviewed.

Were the Libs lying then?


----------



## Peach (Mar 28, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Where is the local DA on this?



The term is STATE's ATTORNEY in Florida; I've posted the link to the Miami Herald story stating the SANFORD PD did recommend charges, the SA declined to go forward....................

Sanford cops wanted to charge Zimmerman in Trayvon Martin case - 03/27/2012 | MiamiHerald.com


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 28, 2012)

Rozman said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video.
> ...



You are correct. No having blood or cuts is equal to not going to the police station. Did Martin's parents say he didn't go to the police station, because Zimmerman's lawyer and black friend said he had cuts that required stitches?


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw it on TV...Very disturbing new evidence.


----------



## Conservative (Mar 28, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> I'm watching it now. No blood, no cuts. What other parts of his story are a lie?



most of it?


----------



## Conservative (Mar 28, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video.
> 
> It changes everything.



you are a complete fucking asshole to turn this kids death into a political plaything.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay umm....


uuhhh.....

I want to be real careful to point out that this is not a HUGE development when it comes to incrimination... 

...but it is absolutely RIDICULOUSLY HUGE when it comes to public opinion of this case and uhhh... I was kind of speechless when I saw this video...

George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance | Video - ABC News

Apparently ABC has just released a video showing what appears to be Zimmerman being brought out of a police vehicle into the local PD station. He has ABSOULTELY no cuts, bruises, or anything and doesn't look to even have been in a fight. He is indeed wearing a red jacket, as was stated in the initial reports.

DISCLAIMER: This is just HOW IT LOOKS. I didn't see anything when watching the tapes, there's no sound... so I have no clue what the cops are saying but it looks like one of the cops asked to see the back of Zimmerman's head. I didn't see anything there but the paramedics could have just done a really good job of patching it up and cleaning dude up. Doesn't look like there is any blood on the cats clothing.


----------



## Douger (Mar 28, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> I'm watching it now. No blood, no cuts. What other parts of his story are a lie?


The part about being Latino. He's a Jew. They can do no wrong. It's a "Chosen" thang.


----------



## Peach (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Okay umm....
> 
> 
> uuhhh.....
> ...



Video vs. written reports: THE MIAMI HERALD states *Sanford PD did recommend  charges, the STATE ATTORNEY declined to go forward. *

Sanford cops wanted to charge Zimmerman in Trayvon Martin case - 03/27/2012 | MiamiHerald.com


----------



## Si modo (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Okay umm....
> 
> 
> uuhhh.....
> ...


Yes, it does appear that there is little there.

But, as you note, the paramedics had already treated him, too.

I would imagine the cops took pictures with better detail, too.


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 28, 2012)

Conservative said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video.
> ...



Why let a good crisis go to waste?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 28, 2012)

Si modo said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay umm....
> ...



sigh....no bandages. No matter how you slice it, a broken nose and getting your head banged on a sidewalk would result in bandages, if not gushing blood.


----------



## rdean (Mar 28, 2012)

Rozman said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video.
> ...



Since police stations are typically videotaped, and no tape supposedly existed, it's not a stretch to think he never went in.

I suspect the police were trying to decide whether releasing the tape was more damaging or the lie.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...


Right, one would think  that.

And, where did this bashing his head on the sidewalk come from again?  The press?


----------



## Peach (Mar 28, 2012)

more damaging or the lie.
__________________

The lie may be the Sanford police never requested charges.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Okay umm....
> 
> 
> uuhhh.....
> ...



You can't tell shit from that video. 

Except I can definitely tell he doesn't weigh 200 lbs. He doesn't weigh 180 lbs either.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

why don't you people just go drag the man from his home and hang him..?

Or better yet, you all can join in with the Black Panthers..


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The witness. And his account. Which were the same.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



And some of the posters here.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay umm....
> ...



Your bias is showing.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video.
> 
> It changes everything.



you really are a piece of shit...this has nothing to do with right or left..


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> why don't you people just go drag the man from his home and hang him..?
> 
> Or better yet, you all can join in with the Black Panthers..



I don't wear uniforms. But I have a book on the postcards that used to be made from pictures of lynched and burned black men and women.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

My bias against lying?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Yeah, I've seen the posters say that, but wasn't there a news report that said a witness said that?

I honestly can't recall all the reports from the press.  Boy, are they getting it wrong a lot.

So irresponsible.


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video.
> ...



yes it does. White conservatives and their black flunkies vs everyone else.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

Give me a sec I'll find it..


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you people just go drag the man from his home and hang him..?
> ...



The Black Panthers are looking for volunteers, seems like you and a few others here would fit right in..


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



lol, what a sad world you live in your mind.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 28, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



A little video is gonna go a looong way in this case.  That guy didn't have a mark on that bald head of his.  No grass stains on his jacket, no limp, no sign of any trauma.  He looks pretty clean actually.


----------



## Vidi (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video.
> ...



agreed. This has to do with...what again?

Oh yeah the death of a 17 year old young man.

Again, if the reports that the police did not colelct forensics as they should have are correct they did Zimmerman a great disservice if he is to mount any kind of defense.

If its murder or not is besides the point. The man still has rights.

John Adams defended the British in court after the Boston massacre, because everyone is entitled to a fair trial.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> My bias against lying?



No. The least you could do is admit that he doesn't look all THAT bad in the video.

I'm sure there are better pictures, but the lack of any kind of bandage DOES suggest that this guy wasn't being mercilessly beaten and MAYBE... just MAYBE this was a more equal fight then some people on this board would like to believe.

I'm JUST saying.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 28, 2012)

Si modo said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The press now days are about as credible as the posters on this board. It seems everyone has an agenda & many are to lazy to do proper fact checking.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Yes, it does appear that there is little there.
> 
> But, as you note, the paramedics had already treated him, too.
> 
> I would imagine the cops took pictures with better detail, too.



Nosebleeds are nasty; they tend to bleed pretty profusely too. With someone hit in the nose hard enough to knock him down and break his nose, I'd expect to see at least some blood on the front of his shirt. I'd also expect to see at least a little on someone who fatally shot someone at such close range. 

The police report says the officer removed the gun from the inside of Zimmerman's waistband. Zimmerman claimed that Martin tried to take the gun off of him, so his jacket must have been open with the front of his t-shirt exposed. 

ETA: I just re-read the report. It does read as though his jacket was closed/zipped when the officer approached him, as he says Zimmerman told him he was still armed (that implies the officer didn't see the gun as Zimmerman stood there). He says he cuffed Zimmerman then found the gun. 

So where was the gun when Zimmerman and Martin fought? Did Zimmerman have it out? If he didn't and it was in the holster in the waistband where he claims Martin tried to take it away, that would mean his jacket was open; how is his t-shirt so clean?


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Nah, they ran from a crowd of whites a few years ago in texas. They went to protest the old white guy who shot and killed the 2 black Columbian guys who had burglarized his neighbor's house.

That's why the voting issue in Phi;;y was a joke. Everyone in the black community knew they ran from whites. No one was scared of them.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

Lots of unsourced info..leaks, unnamed witnesses (which is understandable) and reports of "police reports say" and "the Orlando Sentinel says"...

"
Trayvon asked Zimmerman if he had a problem. Zimmerman said no and  reached for his cell phone, he told police. Trayvon then said, "Well,  you do now" or something similar and punched Zimmerman in the nose,  according to the account he gave police. 
Zimmerman fell to the ground and Trayvon got on top of him and began slamming his head into the sidewalk, he told police.
Zimmerman began yelling for help.
Several witnesses heard those cries, and there has been a dispute about whether they came from Zimmerman or Trayvon.
Lawyers for Trayvon's family say it was Trayvon, but police say their evidence indicates it was Zimmerman.
One  witness, who has since talked to local television news reporters, told  police he saw Zimmerman on the ground with Trayvon on top, pounding him &#8212;  and was unequivocal that it was Zimmerman who was crying for help.
Zimmerman then shot Trayvon once in the chest at very close range, according to authorities.
When  police arrived less than two minutes later, Zimmerman was bleeding from  the nose, had a swollen lip and had bloody lacerations to the back of  his head.
Paramedics gave him first aid but he said he did not need to go to the hospital. He got medical care the next day."
Trayvon Martin: George Zimmerman's account to police of the Trayvon Martin shooting. - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



No. read the threads, listen to the radio. I live in America, this is just another time when the scab is pulled off.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


So, you contend that the cops lied when they wrote in their report that he had grass stains on his back?


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Gagafritz said:


> That's funny cuz the witness that i heard saw a man in a white t shirt on top of another man.  Trayvon had on a dark hoodie.  So, that was most likely Zimmerman on top of him.



From what I read, Trayvon had on a grey hoody and Zimmerman was wearing red.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

The Media doesn't seem like they are going to be happy until they stir up enough shit there will BLOOD on their hands.

this whole thing has become Sickening and we see politicians and some of you here DANCING on this poor kids grave for their political AGENDA


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Right, one would think  that.
> 
> And, where did this bashing his head on the sidewalk come from again?  The press?



The Sentinel said Monday that authorities  had provided the paper with Zimmerman's account of events, in which he  said he called police after spotting Martin, then lost sight of him and  was returning to his SUV when the teen allegedly approached him from the  left rear and they exchanged words.


  Zimmerman said Martin punched him in the  nose, then as he fell to the ground, got on top of him and slammed his  head into the sidewalk, causing Zimmerman to yell for help.

Read more: Trayvon Martin&#39;s Killer Claims Teen Punched Him, Slammed His Head Into Ground | Fox News
​


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. Footage was taken much later, idjits.
2. He had plenty of time to get cleaned up.
3. Here is a clue, think time line.
4. He more than likely went to give a statement at a much later date.
5. And was filmed doing so.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Dreamingwolf (Mar 28, 2012)

"The initial police report noted that Zimmerman was bleeding from the back of the head and nose, and after medical attention it was decided that he was in good enough condition to travel in a police cruiser to the Sanford, Fla., police station for questioning. "

Trayvon Martin Case: Exclusive Surveillance Video of George Zimmerman - ABC News

This is from their same page making a deal about it, perhaps he was cleaned up by the medical people.


----------



## snakedoc (Mar 28, 2012)

I shudder to point this out but in the article that accompanies the video they state they are not sure of the exact time the video was shot but it likely occurred after he had received treatment. Make of this little bit of information what you wish.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Chris said:


> The video is significant, the network said, because it appears to show that the muscular-looking Zimmerman is uninjured.
> There is also no obvious trace of grass stains on his shirt or other clothing, as his attorney and an initial police report indicated. The stains could indicate Trayvon had the upper hand during their struggle, Zimmermans attorney said.
> The surveillance video shows Zimmerman arriving in a police cruiser at a station wearing black jeans, a gray t-shirt and a red shirt with black shoulder patches. His clothing appears fresh.
> 
> ...



The video does look damning, but then again, it's not very clear and the stupid News banner was right over his head and face through most of it.


----------



## Salt Jones (Mar 28, 2012)

It seems the Sanford police are throwing the state's attorney's office under the bus.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 28, 2012)

Zimmerman did state that Martin was going for his gun. That may be the reason the DA does not believe they will get a conviction. Then there are the two up close eye witnesses recorded on 911 tape & in video interview (one is black) that say that Martin was beating Zimmerman who was on his back screaming for help. This case still may not go to trial just because Zimmerman is not showing enough signs of being beaten in a poor quality surveillance video.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Mar 28, 2012)

The EMT's treated Zimmerman at the scene. 

It appears they did a very professional job, too.

And if that dude weighs 240 I'll kiss your ass!!


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> The EMT's treated Zimmerman at the scene.
> 
> It appears they did a very professional job, too.
> 
> And if that dude weighs 240 I'll kiss your ass!!



He said he had a gash on the back of his head that required stitches..which he didn't get.

Where is it?

He said his nose was broken.

When your nose gets broken..you bleed like a stuck pig and get 2 back eyes..along with a swollen nose. No blood..the nose is not swollen and no black eyes.

Even the best EMT couldn't clean him up that quickly. Unless they used make up or a body double.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry bout that,





Againsheila said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The video is significant, the network said, because it appears to show that the muscular-looking Zimmerman is uninjured.
> ...






1. I see nothing damning, I see a man getting out of a car and walking towards a door, then going in, etc.
2. What do you see?
3. Never mind, you must see a smoking gun still in his pocket with a KKK id card handing from his lapel.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > The EMT's treated Zimmerman at the scene.
> ...



why don't you go to his house and check him out for crying out loud.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 28, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/5034097-post2.html

See for yourself.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



At what point..do you acknowlege at least SOME inconsistencies..here?

Man..I hope you never sit on a jury.


----------



## rdean (Mar 28, 2012)

Richard Kurtz, funeral home director, said there was no bruising or injuries to Martin's hands.  The only injury was the gunshot wound to the chest.

Anyone who has been in a fight knows that if you break someone's nose with your fist, you would have bruised knuckles.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many fights you been in Jimbo?

Even when you win..you look like shit.

Regards,

Sallow of the Wolfden.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

rdean said:


> Richard Kurtz, funeral home director, said there was no bruising or injuries to Martin's hands.  The only injury was the gunshot wound to the chest.
> 
> Anyone who has been in a fight knows that if you break someone's nose with your fist, you would have bruised knuckles.



And if you hit a tooth..woo boy..your knuckle gets infected something fierce.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 28, 2012)

Why are these bits and pieces of real evidence being leaked to the media by the police?

Because someone in the police department knows this is a dirty case and wants it to go to trial.

Or someone wants it to be tried in the media - which is what is happening - so as to have some sort of control over the outcome. 

If you believe that Trayvon was murdered in cold blood, then you want his family to have their day in court. 

If you believe Zimmerman shot Trayvon in self-defense, then you want him to have his day in court. 

So ,what is all the scrapping about?


----------



## rdean (Mar 28, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Footage was taken much later, idjits.
> ...



No, he was in handcuffs.  He came directly from the scene.  Nice spin though.


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > The EMT's treated Zimmerman at the scene.
> ...



Slow down, take a look at the video again, the cop clearly looks at the back of his head at the 00:52 second mark...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > The EMT's treated Zimmerman at the scene.
> ...



His mother said his nose was broken and that he bled profusely. She also said his head was bandaged. 

Where is evidence of either?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 28, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Both the front of his head AND the back are very clearly visible in the video. 

No marks, no bandaging, no blood, no nothing. 

Maybe he heals really fast.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



you should seek help..you have some horrible obsessions


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Meaning what?

Zimmerman could have been pointing out his head hurts and he needs medical attention and the cop checked it. It could have been any number of things.

Right now..from this video..it's not obvious he was involved in a struggle of any kind.

I'd like to see the report from the coroner on Trayvon. Rdean's right. His hands would have been bruised.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yeah..he's really "The Crow".



Gosh.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Why are you suggesting that. You are here too..and basically saying it was okay to release this guy.


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 28, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If you think this video is clear, that explains a lot...

Yeah it looks like the cop was trying to see if he had lice...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'll wait for the case to proceed in the court of law... and not be like you vulture vigilantes


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > My bias against lying?
> ...



if they struggled over Zimmerman's gun, which is what I thought happened, he fear for life is there.  how the heck could Trayvon start beating Zimmerman without his gun holster being obvious  or Zimmerman not reaching for it.

things got out of hand, as I contend all along. all you people are making up scenarios and knocking them down.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Gagafritz said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny cuz the witness that i heard saw a man in a white t shirt on top of another man.  Trayvon had on a dark hoodie.  So, that was most likely Zimmerman on top of him.
> ...



  a little over half way through the video (50 seconds in), a police officer takes a look at the back of Zimmerman's head  .. looking at something on Zimmerman's head. 

gawd, people here are blind with hate as well as dumb


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



It's clear enough to show color. There is no discloration to Zimmerman's face or head. No blood on his shirt. Nothing.

He looks like he just stepped out of the gym after a shower. He's in pretty good shape. It's becoming more and more doubtful that he was in a fight at all.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Gagafritz said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny cuz the witness that i heard saw a man in a white t shirt on top of another man.  Trayvon had on a dark hoodie.  So, that was most likely Zimmerman on top of him.
> ...



That is indeed true.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



They didn't struggle.  There would have been blood spatter on Zimmerman's clothes if he shot the kid at that close range and as we now see, there was none.  Trayvon was trying to run away, he was scared and Zimmerman shot him dead.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



You realize that you are one sick bitch?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Staph, you damnded well without the outcry, this case would never have seen court. Now we need to find out who and why it was handled in this manner. Who gave the orders, and why.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



  that would have been obvious at scene. police investigated Zimmerman's story while he was being detained and questioned

http://abcnews.go.com/US/video/george-zimmerman-police-surveillance-16024475

50 seconds in officer checks out back of Zimmerman's head, looking at .... injury?


a little over half way through the video (50 seconds in), a police officer takes a look at the back of Zimmerman's head  .. looking at something on Zimmerman's head. then he asks him to stand back against the wall

George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance | Video - ABC News


pay attention people. stop being so R-a-v-i   looks like a spot or two on back of head. fuzzy video


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



THAT is the whole point.  As far as I know, Zimmerman is still walking the street,still free, no trial, not in custody. 

THAT is what people are demanding. 

The real question is WHY are you rw's demanding a trial in a court of law? Why are you constantly defending Zimmerman, saying he sustained all these non-existent injuries from this ice-tea-and-skittles-crazed monster who was allowed to walk the street. 

Some of you have even said he had no right to be where he was.

You've turned this into a free-for-all and made Zimmerman out to be the victim.

Disgusting.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Let me say...

if that video had shown Zimmerman with bloody bandages on the back of his head and nose, blood on his shirt, grass stains clearly all over his back,and a neck brace walking into the police station with a limb crying like a baby, there are certain people on this board that would be dancing for joy... AND THEY KNOW IT.

Those same people have nothing to say about the tape now but... "it doesn't matter" or "the tape isn't clear enough".

It's clear enough to ASK SERIOUS QUESTIONS about whether or not Zimmerman really was in THAT MUCH danger. No I'm not saying the case is over based on this one video. I'm saying this video doesn't seem to add much to the narrative that Zimmerman was the victim of a vicious beating by a merciless 200 ibs football playing animal. Does this prove Zimmerman is a murderer? Not in the least. But you'd be an idiot if you didn't look at this video and have some questions.

Everybody calls everybody else biased... but can't even see the stupidity they're spewing out of their mouths. Each side is acting totally blind to facts and it's aggravating. If you're not going to take an objective look at facts shut up and stop railing against SharpTONE because you're just as biased as he is.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Did you look at the video?  There wasn't a struggle.  I hope they take Zimmerman into custody now before he commits suicide.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. You'd think this place is Shari Law?
2. Ya'll negros wanna lop his head off?
3. with no trial?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yes -- It had been dusted under the rug until those nasty old black activists got involved. Why weren't more WHITE activists involved? Why are whites accusing Jackson and Sharpton of all sorts of crap while they do nothing to see that justice is done.

And why, instead of a normal arrest, investigation, trial, WHY is someone in the police department leaking stuff?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 28, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> I'm watching it now. No blood, no cuts. What other parts of his story are a lie?



Made me think of that episode of the Walking Dead a few weeks ago, where the guy smashes his own face into a tree to make it look like that kid attacked him.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 28, 2012)

rdean said:


> Richard Kurtz, funeral home director, said there was no bruising or injuries to Martin's hands.  The only injury was the gunshot wound to the chest.
> 
> Anyone who has been in a fight knows that if you break someone's nose with your fist, you would have bruised knuckles.



I mentioned that last week.  Check the kid's hands.  It's pretty hard to beat the crap out of someone without messing up your hands.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 28, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. You'd think this place is Shari Law?
> ...



WHO said that?

EXACTLY who said they wanted to "lop his head off? And, if you know who said that, how do you know that person or persons is "negro"?

Why not admit that you know nothing of the kind and you just hope you can stir up more trouble?


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



a little over half way through the video (50 seconds in), a police officer takes a look at the back of Zimmerman's head  .. looking at something on Zimmerman's head. then he asks him to stand back against the wall

George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance | Video - ABC News


pay attention people. stop being so R-a-v-i   looks like a spot or two on back of head. fuzzy video


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I just Looked at this video. Zimmerman is a liar, and should be tried for murder 1. No marks on his head, no grass stains on his coat, and the bastard had no damage to his nose. All the 'Conservatives' that have been trying to make Zimmerman the victim, if they continue to do so after looking at this tape, are simply bigoted assholes.

George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance | Video - ABC News


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



oh brother...cases never see the see the court all the time..
people raised hell over the intimidation of the black panthers at polling places, did it see the courts?
give us all a break..you all hyperventilating over this isn't going to change things. You all might like the outcome, but that is life..
 And you all should be ashamed of your Representatives and YOUR PRESIDENT for using this dead boy for their political agenda. Democrats in Government wearing hoodies to show their solidarity...is this what we PAY them for?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 28, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. You'd think this place is Shari Law?
> ...



If nothing else, you are a remarkably authentic composite representation of modern American conservatism.


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You're right, it's not obvious...the image is far from conclusive about anything, there is no way you can tell what injuries he sustained from this video...but then if all you are interested in doing is continuing the hate, this is right up your alley...

This story should be front and center because??? If Zimmerman's last name was Jimenez or Garcia or Baker, there is no story...

Our MSM today is selling hate and you're their ideal market, besides hate, what are your other motives...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, I just Looked at this video. Zimmerman is a liar, and should be tried for murder 1. No marks on his head, no grass stains on his coat, and the bastard had no damage to his nose. All the 'Conservatives' that have been trying to make Zimmerman the victim,* if they continue to do so after looking at this tape, are simply bigoted assholes.*
> George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance | Video - ABC News



My bet is on the bolded portion prevailing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 28, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Richard Kurtz, funeral home director, said there was no bruising or injuries to Martin's hands.  The only injury was the gunshot wound to the chest.
> ...



In a couple of articles, I read that the can of ice tea was without dents or marks too. Some had said he used that but apparently he did not.

The longer this goes, the less evidence they'll have at a trial. 

That is, IF there ever is a trial. So far, it looks like law enforcement is going to just let him walk.  And then, listen to the rw's whine when someone takes justice into their own hands.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Stow it, bitch, we know where you are coming from.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



oh dear me...how cute


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

hello?

a little over half way through the video (50 seconds in), a police officer takes a look at the back of Zimmerman's head  .. looking at something on Zimmerman's head. then he asks him to stand back against the wall

George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance | Video - ABC News


pay attention people. stop being so R-a-v-i   .....looks like a spot or two on back of head. fuzzy video


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



what, too truthful for you?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

A spot or two? I hit another fellow once, and there was a brick wall about an inch behind his head. Even a week later, there was sure a lot more than a spot or two. And my right hand looked as bad as his head. 

Then there is the matter of the missing grass stains, and what of that 'broken nose'? Lies from the git-go. Looking more and more like murder 1.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 28, 2012)

> ...people raised hell over the intimidation of the black panthers at polling places...



Uh, Stephaine, it was two black guys outside ONE polling place.



> ...Representatives and YOUR PRESIDENT for using this dead boy for their political agenda. Democrats in Government wearing hoodies to show their solidarity...*is this what we PAY them for?*



Yes, Stephanie, this is exactly what we pay them for. The LAW is their job.

Right and/or Left - Where is the demand for a fair trial? it should be coming from both sides of the aisle. Why is the right mealy mouthing and making excuses and making up shit about a dead child? 

An arrest and a trial. THAT is what should have happened. Why are you and other rw's so against that?


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yeah, right, those supporting Trayvon are so concerned with justice, they've taken out a $10,000 bounty on Zimmerman and announced that if he isn't convicted, they will still continue to "demonstrate" for "justice".


----------



## rdean (Mar 28, 2012)

Something just pointed out.  These right wingers insist that the "stand your ground" protects Zimmerman.  But it was Martin that was being followed.  Martin that only was coming back from a store.  Martin that was unarmed.  It was Zimmerman who the police told to stop following that kid.  The law should still be protecting Martin.  He was the one that stood his ground.  But now he's dead.  

Just saw the tape again.  Zimmerman was coming directly from the crime scene.  His hands were handcuffed behind his back.

The Republican Party is 90% white.  They insist they want more blacks.  But they didn't finish the sentence.  They quietly mouthed the word "dead".


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

Were Trayvon my son, Zimmerman would already be dead. Everything now is pointing toward cold blooded murder.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> > ...people raised hell over the intimidation of the black panthers at polling places...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, we pay Congresscritters  to wear hoodies to stand in solidarity..

Each STATE has their own Government to take of their laws...you people won't ACCEPT what the what has been coming out about this case so it is friggen...USLESS
Demand all you want...hold your breath if you need.
And stop fucking lumping this into a right wing thing...I am speaking as a free citizen of this country...asshole


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

We just saw what is coming out in this case. And shows Zimmerman to be a liar.

George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance | Video - ABC News


----------



## rdean (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Do you think she believed you?  She might of.  You never know.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 28, 2012)

rdean said:


> They said that in the police report, Martin's name, address and birthdate was written down from the ID he was carrying.  Next to "Minor", "No" was checked off right next to this "birthdate" which showed he was 17.
> 
> It's despicable they way the right wing has smeared this young man.  And it's Zimmerman with a history of resisting arrest, speeding and beating women.
> 
> I can't believe how dirty right wingers have become.  I thought "let him die" was rock bottom, but they seem to find new depths.


You accuse RW's as being irresponsible, when you didn't even no for sure yourself, and still might not until this video surfaced, but you claimed you knew anyway, but why? 

This video you claim is the smoking gun for you in so many words, now you are making it a political issue in order to attack the right?  All the right has been doing, is looking for the facts in the case just as well, especially before defending the event without the smoking gun in hand. I still would wait until all the evidence is in myself (this one piece included), and I would wait on the trial to take place before I would say that the event went any different than by what the ones who were actually involved in it (either as witnesses) or as Zimmerman, said that it did go in a certain way upon that day.

I still wouldn't jump to conclusions, as Zimmerman was treated by the SFD on the scene, in which could have cleaned up his injuries quite well before taken in for questioning.. I hope it is a crucial piece of evidence, as it will be one more piece to the puzzel, in order to hopefully uravel this mystery, in which so many are hoping to unravel in the name of justice finally.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



What was he doing?  Running backwards?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry bout that,

1. The Grand Jury in that jurisdiction will or has decided not to pursue Zimmerman.
2. If they don't then nothing happens in the justice system.
3. All this hate towards a man who didn't even get the Grand Jury to move?
4. Seems he has an air tight alibi.
5. Other wise the GJ would haul him to court.
6. You negros who think Mexicans are White people need to open yea minds.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > They said that in the police report, Martin's name, address and birthdate was written down from the ID he was carrying.  Next to "Minor", "No" was checked off right next to this "birthdate" which showed he was 17.
> ...



Unreal.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Commits suicide?  Or gets murdered by the NPP?


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Were Trayvon my son, Zimmerman would already be dead. Everything now is pointing toward cold blooded murder.



Were Trayvon my son, he wouldn't have been out at night while on suspension from school.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > They said that in the police report, Martin's name, address and birthdate was written down from the ID he was carrying.  Next to "Minor", "No" was checked off right next to this "birthdate" which showed he was 17.
> ...



A broken nose is very visable for at least a couple of weeks. And there were no grass stains on the jacket. Did the EMT's clean the jacket, also? 

So what we have is a fellow follows a kid who has a bag of skittles, and a can of tea.
The police tell him not to confront him.
He does, and a minute later the kid is shot dead.

The man doing the shooting claims that there was a fight, which he was loosing. That his nose was broken, and the kid was on top of him, banging his head on the pavement. 

Yet, by the appearance of the man in the video, he had no broken nose, no serious damage to his head, and no grass stains on his jacket.

But he is not charged with anything, a month now since the murder. And now we have the police claiming that they wanted to charge him, but were told not to. 

So what the hell is going on? About time we found out.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



What's UNREAL is watching the Media and you people keep stirring up this shit


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Were Trayvon my son, Zimmerman would already be dead. Everything now is pointing toward cold blooded murder.
> ...



So walking back from a conveniance store at night is a capital crime for a 17 year old? You have to be kidding!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





Just take that shiny ball and run with it.

I think I'm about finished with this discussion. At this point it's just loonies (no offense) coming up with wild and completely unfounded 3-act plays, complete with smoke machines, lighting and a sheet of tin for sound effects....

For myself, it's sad the boy is dead. I believe Zimmerman's friend when he says Zimmerman is devastated. I also believe, based on the kid's school suspensions, that the kid was going through an intense phase and was engaged in criminal activities. I think the neighborhood was spooked and the kid was behaving strangely, and for whatever reason he made a really bad decision and died for it.

I don't think Zimmerman committed a crime, and I think he'd probably give anything to take it back. I think the kid's parents are assholes, and seeing them makes me think probably a lot of the issue on that night was  with Trayvon.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Well, given the attitude of assholes like you, we will keep it stirred up until we get all the information concerning this atrocity.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I think if the parents were any kind of parents, they wouldn't have let their son walk to the store at night to get iced tea and skittles while being on suspension from school.  Whatever happened to grounding your kid?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



There would be no shit stirred up if this killer was arrested and charged in the first place.

You got it?

Sharpton's a fucking hero here.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Would you let your kid walk to the convenience store at night while on suspension from school?  Especially to get iced tea and skittles...I mean if it was an errand for the family or something I could see it, but they were just letting a kid on suspension basically run wild.

And worse, this wasn't his first suspension.  And had he lived, I doubt it would have been the last.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

OK, Shiela, so you defend murder. Simply because the kid was suspended from school. 

Sad, such bigoted blind fools.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



It's also looking as if both the witness and police report have been tampered.

Witnesses are saying that the cops turned off their tape recorders after they were told it was Trayvon screaming help. They then told the witnesses that was Zimmerman.

And..it looks as if somehow Trayvon's name, address, birthday and phone number appear on the report..but they would not release the body to the family because they said it was entered as a "John Doe". It took three days for them to get him.

And the cell phone logs and police records give Trayvon a minute..to so brutally beat a man who was older, muscular and weighed more then him...so badly..that he felt threatened enough to kill him. A minute.

This stinks. And badly. I'm pretty sure the Police chief is history..along with a few cops.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> OK, Shiela, so you defend murder. Simply because the kid was suspended from school.
> 
> Sad, such bigoted blind fools.



Show me where I defended murder....

And when you're done with that, you can answer my question.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Trayvon's dead.

In our system of justice..the victim doesn't have to defend himself. The perpetrator does.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



He probably had a bruise.

I'm not saying nothing ever happened to Zimmy. It was a fight. I'm sure he had a bruise, cut, or scrape. My problem is there are people on this board who's narrative has been consistent.

The claims are as follows:

-Trayvon was a star athlete 
-Trayvon was (anywhere from 6'1 to 6'3)
-Trayvon was 200 ibs
-Trayvon was a ruthless thug that hated white people

The facts are thus:
-Trayvon was a good athlete, but was not playing sports in school at the time and probably smoked weed, YES that can effect athleticism.
-Trayvon WAS probably 6'1 to 6'3, I lean more towards 6'3.
-Trayvon was estimated at 160 ibs by police at the scene which makes far more sense.
-There's no evidence to suggest Trayvon hated white people. 

The narrative continues alleging that Zimmerman was a poor short defenseless old man (he is 28 and I don't many 28 year old males that are weak and defenseless) that was beat up by this vicious thug. 

That this wasn't a fair fight.

Zimmy had no chance with his hands.

That narrative was NEVER backed up by facts, just Zimmerman's account. The witness usually referred to never said Zimmerman was being brutally beaten, he saw a fight and a guy yelling for help (probably Zimmerman). His mother went on MSNBC today and said for a fact that this kid never really saw what people on this board alleges he saw:

"Once they did, Brown alleged, police tried to lead her son to agree to certain assertions, such as the race of the person on the ground and what he was wearing. *But the boy stuck to his insistence that he couldn't make out either because it was too dark.*"

"Police have confirmed that Zimmerman told them that Martin knocked him to the ground and began beating him. At no time did her son see anyone beating anyone, Brown said."
U.S. News - Witness' mom says police told her Trayvon Martin shooting wasn't self-defense

It seems like according to this lady one of the cops was convinced that Zimmerman wasn't acting in self defense and was trying to find evidence that it wasn't.

As for the rest of the Sanford PD theynever say Zimmerman was brutally beaten, never even allege it. That's totally a made up, fictional story perpetuated by people on this board and on the internet with an agenda. Those fans are flamed by Zimmerman's story of his head being bashed into the concrete. Then people on this board took that and allege that the boy witness who's 13 years-old that saw the scuffle also saw Zimmerman getting his head getting beat into the cement. I've seen no evidence ANYBODY saw Zimmerman get his head bashed into concrete.

Zimmerman alleges this HIMSELF... no one else does and...

...it must have been some pretty soft concrete because the tape doesn't seem to back that up initially either.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Trayvon wouldn't be dead if his parents had been good parents.  He never would have taken that trip to the convenience store at nite, he would have been grounded for having been suspended from school.

Sadly the parents feel no guilt at all.  No, they're all about making money off of their son's name and crying racism.  Kind of explains why the kid has been suspended from school at least 3 times.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 28, 2012)

Lying scumbag Pubs and their silly dupes. The beat goes on...


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Were Trayvon my son, Zimmerman would already be dead. Everything now is pointing toward cold blooded murder.


No trial or justice sought after in you mind eh? Just good ole vigilanti stuff is what the deal is with you ? 

I'm glad our justice system doesn't hold your views, infact isn't this what white people are accused of all the time, putting black men in jail that are innocent, so where is Zimmermans right to a fair and just trial in your mind, I mean with your way of thinking as is expressed here, Zimmerman should just be killed ? What if Trayvon would have somehow gotten Zimmermans gun, and in fear for his life in the struggle, he would have shot Zimmerman with it also in self defence?  I would be willing to listen to Trayvons side of the story also without bias, and I would be willing to give him the benefit of the doubt until a fair assessment of the situation was given by the law, the investigators and/or an uproar over it next ensued by Zimmermans family, friends and supporters, where as Trayvon also would have walked under the self defence claim just the same. 

And so when Zimmermans family went to raising cane, and demanding Trayvons arrest, I would have asked the same questions that I have asked in the situation concerning Zimmerman, and I would hope that justice will find it's way in the end, just like I hope it will in this case as it stands for all that were involved in it. If Zimmerman has led the nation astray, I garantee you that the people would be willing to prosecute him, and then barbecue him with extreme respect to justice, just as we all have patiently awaited the outcome of the situation, in which we all hope will somehow prove that Zimmerman was lying or either telling the truth in the matter.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's a pretty irrational thing to say. Say the kid has been taking his punishment well. Doing what he's asked, working hard on school work, cleaning, and it's one of the last days of his punishment. Who's to say he wasn't let out after a week of pretty good behavior. Its not like they let the kid go out and party. He probably just wanted to get some fresh air, been in the house all day. He doesn't live in the are so it's not like he can go run off with friends or something. His father says fine, just go to the store get a snack and come back home. I don't see how you can accuse him of bad parenting. If you want to accuse him of bad parenting, the attoos would be fair game, but not letting him walk to the store.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Ok, so let him defend himself then. Hopefully it will come soon enough..


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> i just watched the video. Where is the puffy eyes or nose if it is broken? why does the back of his head look clean as if he just took a shower?
> 
> Zimmerman is done for.....The sad thing is the people who defended him. I wonder if they will admit they where wrong?
> 
> NAH



You got that right.

What is remarkable to me about the video is how BIG and MUSCULAR this dude is.

He outweighed Trayvon by 60 lbs!


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> i just watched the video. Where is the puffy eyes or nose if it is broken? why does the back of his head look clean as if he just took a shower?
> 
> Zimmerman is done for.....The sad thing is the people who defended him. I wonder if they will admit they where wrong?
> 
> NAH


Didnot defend Zimmerman, but defended justice and our laws.. How about all those who were ready to lynch Zimmerman before this video?


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



It was the 3rd time this year he was suspended from school.  In my house, there would be no behavior good enough to allow me to lift his grounding until the suspension was over.  Come to think of it, after the 3rd suspension, he'd probably be grounded for the rest of the year.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

No, they will not. They will defend their bigotry just as Shiela defends hers. They will find some reason that it is Trayvon's fault that he was shot, even if Zimmerman confesses to shooting him without provacation.


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > i just watched the video. Where is the puffy eyes or nose if it is broken? why does the back of his head look clean as if he just took a shower?
> ...



They were right.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> No, they will not. They will defend their bigotry just as Shiela defends hers. They will find some reason that it is Trayvon's fault that he was shot, even if Zimmerman confesses to shooting him without provacation.



Still can't show a post where I defended murder, can you?

If you son was suspended from school 3 times in one year, would you let him be walking the streets at night?

Face it, if Trayvon were my son, he wouldn't be dead because he wouldn't have been in that situation in the first place.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Chris said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Really?  You sure about that?  The only thing I'm sure about is that if Zimmerman is declared "not guilty"  they will still be ready to lynch him.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > i just watched the video. Where is the puffy eyes or nose if it is broken? why does the back of his head look clean as if he just took a shower?
> ...



Looks like they were right. 

Simple facts. Zimmerman had a gun. The kid was doing nothing at all wrong. The police told Zimmerman to back off. Zimmerman confronted the kid, and a minute later, the kid was dead. That alone is grounds for manslaughter, even if there was a fight. 

Now we have the video giving lie to all the claims Zimmerman has made. Looks like murder one from where I sit. 

And we need to know what kind of shitheads were doing their best to cover this up and let Zimmerman walk, and why.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Punishment in my house was pretty harsh as well. But there were times I was able to convince my step father to let me out of the house from time to time, not to party just to get out. It might be a father thing. My mother probably wouldn't have had it, my father though was a little more lenient. I can imagine him letting me walk to the store in that situation, more so because he would want something himself and didn't feel like getting it himself. It'd be a "go, but don't tell your mother I let you go" kind of thing.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Maybe because of the lynch Zimmerman crowd such as Al Sharpton.  I mean, if he takes one side on an issue, I pretty much have to take the other just based on principal.  The man has never apologized for what he did to the lives of those Duke Lacross players.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Like I said if it were a family errand thing I could understand it more, but it wasn't. And considering what was found in his backpack at school, I have no trouble believing that he was casing those houses.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Yep, about time we found out, because this has caused alot of trouble that people don't need..

Good Job in your response..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 28, 2012)

Is this the video of all the black kids robbing a walgreens blind in broad daylight as part of their walk out protest (from school) to the killing? Or the video of Spike Lee publicly posting the address of a couple while claiming it was the killers addy? Or the video of the Black Panthers offering 10k for Zimmermans head? Or the video of the MEXICAN perp registering as a democrat? 

For fucks sake, if hes guilty he will be charged and convicted. Give it a rest already.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



This is the same sort of mentality that says that if "that woman hadn't worn that short skirt she never would have been raped".

It's disgusting.

Trayvon broke no laws. 

Zimmerman did. And a very serious one. A license to conceal carry..is NOT a license to kill.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



My point is that had the parents behaved as responsible parents, their son would have been grounded and never would have been out on the street that night in the first place.

And running down to the store at nite in a neighborhood with a high crime rate is a stupid thing, especially for teenagers.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Is this the video of all the black kids robbing a walgreens blind in broad daylight as part of their walk out protest (from school) to the killing? Or the video of Spike Lee publicly posting the address of a couple while claiming it was the killers addy? Or the video of the Black Panthers offering 10k for Zimmermans head? Or the video of the MEXICAN perp registering as a democrat?
> 
> For fucks sake, if hes guilty he will be charged and convicted. Give it a rest already.



For fucks sake.

If the family had not gone to Sharpton. If Sharpton had not made a stink. This all would have been swept under the rug. And a man who shot a kid..would have walked.

And may very well do it again.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You may be right. And if you are I hope he gets the death penalty. But all this shit serves no purpose other than to further divide our already divided nation. 

Enough is enough. The boys family were interviewed today and said they were happy with the progress the state was making. Yet here we are acting as if he were our child. 

Stupid


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Not at all, I'm not saying he deserved to be killed, I'm saying that if the parents had acted appropriately, the killing never would have happened.

I don't know that Trayvon broke no laws, I don't know the whole story.  I know that they found stolen jewlery and a tool for breaking into homes in his backpack at school.  Obviously Trayvon was a criminal, now that doesn't mean he deserved to die.  However, if he did attack Zimmerman, Zimmerman had the right to defend himself.  If Zimmerman threw the first punch but found himself losing the fight and calling for help, he still had a right to defend himself with his gun if the kid didn't get off him.

I know those are big ifs at this point, but I still hesitate to hang someone because a bunch of blacks are upset, especially if one of them is Al sharpton and the mom took out patents on her kid's name.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Chris said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



No they weren't.

Zimmerman has the right to a fair trial with a judge and jury of his peers. THAT'S how our system works. The Sandford police broke it.


----------



## auditor0007 (Mar 28, 2012)

Just saw the video. Zimmerman is a liar, plain and simple.  On top of that, there are now reports that Martin had no marks on his hands consistent with being in a fight.  This was not self-defense, and it wasn't  manslaughter.  This was outright premeditated murder in the first degree that calls for the death penalty.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



His father doesn't seem like the authoritative type even from the interviews.







...but I don't think we can accuse THIS man of being a bad father. I don't know who can say they're a perfect parent. But he tried... and he's a whole heck of a lot better then a lot of fathers, who just aren't there at all.

Attacking the father doesn't make this case any different... regardless.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Chris said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


No matter, the law, justice system and courts must be the deciding factor, or we are through in this nation... The wild west is sure to return next, then what?

I applaud the rally for seeking justice, and they should applaud all those whom made them show (by questioning) the burdon of proof beyond the shadow of a doubt (if that is what this is finally), but other things were learned here over this case, and those things are needing to be adressed also as a side to it all in this nation. Race relations are crumbling in this nation, and somehow it needs to be shored up again, as accusations and suspicions are running rampant anymore, as proven right here on this message board when attempting to seek answers and justice in the case, once it was brought to light for many.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 28, 2012)

Lynching is a white redneck thing. Nice try, idiot.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



As long as people like Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson make their money off of racism, there will continue to be racism in this world.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



No..you ARE saying that.

Everything Travyon did was legal and well within his rights as a citizen of both Florida and the United States of America.

What you are saying is disgusting, despicable and distrubing.

You are saying that Trayvon and his parents caused his death.

They did not.

Zimmerman shot him in the chest. And it appears he may be lying about what happened.


----------



## oreo (Mar 28, 2012)

Chris said:


> The video is significant, the network said, because it appears to show that the muscular-looking Zimmerman is uninjured.
> There is also no obvious trace of grass stains on his shirt or other clothing, as his attorney and an initial police report indicated. The stains could indicate Trayvon had the upper hand during their struggle, Zimmermans attorney said.
> The surveillance video shows Zimmerman arriving in a police cruiser at a station wearing black jeans, a gray t-shirt and a red shirt with black shoulder patches. His clothing appears fresh.
> 
> ...




Yeah--it sure doesn't like to me that any fight took place.  Most people who end up in a fight have bruising--scratch's--and bloodied area's--Zimmerman shows nothing on his body that would remotely suggest he was recently in an altercation with anyone.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Guess it doesn't matter what I say, you're going to read into it what you want.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 28, 2012)

oreo said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The video is significant, the network said, because it appears to show that the muscular-looking Zimmerman is uninjured.
> ...



Just a question...didn't somebody say the cops took his clothing?  did this happen before or after this video?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



It's in print. Among several posts.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



They never took his clothing.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 28, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Footage was taken much later, idjits.



It was taken on the night of the shooting.



> 2. He had plenty of time to get cleaned up.



So they took him home to change clothes and take a shower?



> 3. Here is a clue, think time line.
> 4. He more than likely went to give a statement at a much later date.



In handcuffs?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Don't bother man..that one's a lunatic.


----------



## oreo (Mar 28, 2012)

auditor0007 said:


> Just saw the video. Zimmerman is a liar, plain and simple.  On top of that, there are now reports that Martin had no marks on his hands consistent with being in a fight.  This was not self-defense, and it wasn't  manslaughter.  This was outright premeditated murder in the first degree that calls for the death penalty.



I don't call this 1st degree--as that is planned and plotted.  2nd degree murder--voluntary manslaughter is more likely to hold up in court in this case.  Do you have the link where Martin had no marks on his hands?


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2012)

oreo said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw the video. Zimmerman is a liar, plain and simple.  On top of that, there are now reports that Martin had no marks on his hands consistent with being in a fight.  This was not self-defense, and it wasn't  manslaughter.  This was outright premeditated murder in the first degree that calls for the death penalty.
> ...



The undertaker said this in an interview tonight.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 28, 2012)

oreo said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw the video. Zimmerman is a liar, plain and simple.  On top of that, there are now reports that Martin had no marks on his hands consistent with being in a fight.  This was not self-defense, and it wasn't  manslaughter.  This was outright premeditated murder in the first degree that calls for the death penalty.
> ...



The funeral director said it. Right now I am not trusting much that is coming out of the Sandford police. The initial report may have been tampered with..as with eye witness testimony. But it appears some of them are doing CYAs to keep their jobs.

I seriously hope all involved with the case..resign. They fucked up..badly.


----------



## frazzledgear (Mar 29, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Have you seen it? I just saw it on Tv news and, since I'm using my iPad, don't want to hunt for a link. It's out now though, so it won't be hard to find.
> 
> No blood from his so-called broken nose even though his mother sais he bled profusely, no wounds on the back of his head, no marks on his face, shirt brand spanking clean. The cops don't treat him like a suspect at all. Yes, he's cuffed but is in no distress as he walks into the building from the garage. He looks like he has just dropped in to visit.
> 
> ...



I seriously do not understand why this is still a topic of conversation.  I am getting exactly what I wanted to see happen -an independent, outside investigation into the entire thing to determine if charges are warranted against Zimmerman.  It is the police themselves who said his nose was bleeding at the time which you can go ahead and pretend they must have all lied about it -except he received medical treatment for a broken nose!  Think the doctor and attending personnel are all lying too? 

This is NOT something that will be settled by public opinion when the public does not and will NEVER have the full facts -and we have now watched thugs demand vigilantism and calling for the murder of Zimmerman and announcing they hoped to be able to offer $1,000,000 for that by next week.  Given the OUTRAGEOUS statements by some of our STUPID, UNIFORMED, BIGOTED Congressional representatives, if you were Zimmerman how confident would YOU be that you would receive a fair hearing and a fair trial if charges are ever brought?  Who benefits with this kind of media hype and outrageous inflammatory statements being made even by members of Congress who don't have the full facts EITHER?  If you were Zimmerman and let's say at the time Zimmerman is telling the truth as HE knows it -and you really were in fear for your life being beaten by a younger, fitter man who had you on the ground and wasn't letting up -how confident would YOU be that you would be given a fair shot in court?  Don't get me wrong -I also understand why Martin did what HE did and am NOT defending Zimmerman.  I am saying TRUTH isn't so cut and dried though as the race baiters and hate mongers would have you believe and I do not believe this all boils down to something as simple as black and white.  It boils down to two people already suspicious of the motives of the other and acting and responding out of their own fear -and that doesn't make it a "hate crime" and cold blooded murder no matter who would have ended up dead here.  There may be a crime here that Zimmerman can be charged with under Florida law -but OUR less than fully informed opinion won't and shouldn't influence that determination that should only be made by an independent, dispassionate and impartial investigation!  Do you agree?

However I think Spike Lee belongs in prison for tweeting the address of a little old couple who have nothing to do with this whatsoever and saying Zimmerman was staying there - and had to flee for their LIVES as a result.  If I were Spike Lee I would already be in contact with my lawyer for the lawsuit that will no doubt be coming his way -and DESERVEDLY SO.  Obviously Spike Lee was hoping his tweet would result in the murder of Zimmerman following the Black Panthers hit they put on him offering to pay anyone to turn him over to them "dead or alive".  Because there isn't an arrest warrant out on the guy -so who do you think intends to take possession of Zimmerman and for what purpose if someone wants to collect?  Assuming it isn't his corpse being turned over to the black KKK.  Think Spike Lee would have lost any sleep if that had resulted in Zimmerman's cold blooded murder?  What would be HIS defense if either Zimmerman or the elderly couple had been killed as a result of his tweet?  What is the REAL point of the nonstop media HYPE at this point given the fact most people, including the Martin family just wanted another investigation into this to determine if Zimmerman should face charges.  NOT whether he should be MURDERED by hot-headed THUGS. 

Do you SERIOUSLY believe you know all there is to know about what happened that night and you know all you need to know about what kind of person Zimmerman is and you know all you need to know about what his motivation was that night?  If the answer is NO to any of those and given the fact none of us here will be called upon to act as his judge or jury -then what is the point of the nonstop inflammatory rhetoric that is already provably putting innocent lives into danger?  

The reason for the nonstop inflammatory rhetoric is for the SPECIFIC PURPOSE of poisoning any potential jury pool in the future.  With the black KKK -oops, Black Panthers -planning to offer one million for his corpse by next week, if it doesn't result in depriving Zimmerman of any justice by just murdering him in cold blood - then this is to poison the jury pool where either jury members will already have made up their minds even before opening statements and will refuse to  even allow themselves to hear Zimmerman's side of the story (as happened with OJs jury who were never going to convict even if there had been a video of him slaughtering those two people).  Or worse yet -be terrified to acquit him for fear of the violence the black KKK is clearly threatening.  Personally I think the Black Panthers belong in prison right next to Spike Lee -because I'm pretty sure solicitation to commit to murder is a felony.  Too many chicken shit politicians to stand up to those thugs though they had no problem when they menaced voters at the polls either.  So what is a little solicitation to commit murder?

Just so Spike Lee gets a taste of his own medicine:  

His agent is Billy Hawkins at CAA-424-288-2000. Enough calls to complain and maybe CAA will dump him.  His production company is  *40 Acres and a Mule* and that number is 718-624-3703. Press #7 for his office. Let him know how much you appreciate his efforts to get a little old couple that had nothing to do with this running in fear for their lives.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

frazzledgear said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen it? I just saw it on Tv news and, since I'm using my iPad, don't want to hunt for a link. It's out now though, so it won't be hard to find.
> ...



Eyeah..I see you've a pretty balanced outlook. Your pissed at Lee yet you let Operation Rescue, Sarah Palin, Bill O'Reilly and a host of others irresponsible behavior that resulted in real live deaths, off the hook. Then..you go on to give on Lee's address.

Good for you..good for you.

Responsible to a fault.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 29, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Did you live in a high crime area?

No one should go out alone at night around here, especially not someone's kid.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> This video is proof that Zimmerman and the police are lying.



This thread is proof that liberals have shit for brains.  

Between the low quality of the video and the first aid Zimmerman already received, you shouldn't expect see anything.  And, if you did, you'd just claim it was fake or self-inflicted.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > This video is proof that Zimmerman and the police are lying.
> ...





Doesn't matter what "care" you recieve for a broken nose. You still have black eyes and a swollen nose..that doesn't go away for weeks.

There's also no gash..which was said to be so big..it required stitches. And no bandage.

Along with clothes that look like they were just laundered.

CSI..you're not.


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > This video is proof that Zimmerman and the police are lying.
> ...



This video shows a BIG, MUSCULAR, guy with no apparent injuries.

He outweighed Trayvon by 60 lbs.

He's lying to save his ass.


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2012)

Zimmerman's father is a retired judge.

He pulled some strings with the DA's office to get him off.

The chief detective on the case told witnesses that he thought Zimmerman should have been prosecuted.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> Zimmerman's father is a retired judge.
> 
> He pulled some strings with the DA's office to get him off.
> 
> The chief detective on the case told witnesses that he thought Zimmerman should have been prosecuted.



And Bob's your uncle.

Stick a fork in it..because it's done.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 29, 2012)

Purple states?

More devision then we've seen in decades.

We all know why and who is causing this.

Its bullshit. This case is what it is and will play out one way or the other. No need for it to be a National event. Quite frankly I'm sick of the media sucking up to blacks and immigrants depending on there mood or need for sensationalism at the time. Now we have the new Panthers involved and members of Congress. All Black of course. These people will stop at nothing to get noticed, even the death of a young kid. It disgusts me.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Purple states?
> 
> More devision then we've seen in decades.
> 
> ...



Of course there was a need for a national event. The fucking Sandford police let a killer go and lied about it.

Everyone involved should be dismissed..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 29, 2012)

Rozman said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video.
> ...



LOL. To be fair, I think they got it from their beloved liberal media. Initial reports were that he was not arrested.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 29, 2012)

Si modo said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Zimmerman's lawyer is the one that put out that information.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 29, 2012)

frazzledgear said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen it? I just saw it on Tv news and, since I'm using my iPad, don't want to hunt for a link. It's out now though, so it won't be hard to find.
> ...


Very good statement or post here, I agree with your call for allowing justice to work here, and not the opposite, where as many want to have their way in these types of things you have spoken of above...Good for you on defending justice in America, I just want justice in the case finally myself. The video I watched on the news this morning is amazing, because Zimmermans head is pretty much bald, even though I would have to see it slowed down and up close to tell if he had the injuries he has claimed, but it looks pretty damning when first look at it or view it, yet it still needs closer scrutiny by experts for us all, and hopefully that will happen next...wow


----------



## Ravi (Mar 29, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Gagafritz said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny cuz the witness that i heard saw a man in a white t shirt on top of another man.  Trayvon had on a dark hoodie.  So, that was most likely Zimmerman on top of him.
> ...


And a white tshirt.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 29, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...


Everybody had their tin foil hats on in this case, but the light of day is beginning to shine better upon it..


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Of course you are.  

You don't think he committed a crime..  Too late to take it back, I want him arrested now.  One less racist on the streets.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> This video is proof that Zimmerman and the police are lying.



No it is proof you have no idea what you are talking about.
It proves he was interviewed.
It proves he was handcuffed and brought to the Police station.
Police reports indicated they released the report to the DA with a recommend to arrest.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 29, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Once Martin turned 17 he can do what ever he wants. In my state parents must provide food, shelter & a bed until they turn 18. But parents can't force their offspring to stay there & follow their rules after age 17. If the child was not properly molded into a well adjusted upstanding adult by the time they are 17 then it is to late to protect them from reality any longer.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

All these legal geniuses running around here... 

I keep hearing about how Zimmerman killed or murdered poor little, grandma helping, church going Trayvon but I have yet to hear -- Why?

I want to know -- Why?

Did Zimmerman just decide he didn't like his looks and blow him away?  Did Trayvon call him a dirty name and provoke Zimmerman?  Did Trayvon smile at him the wrong way?

Maybe Trayvon asked Zimmerman to donate to his Church and it was the wrong denomination.

American dimocraps invented the lynch mob after the Civil War.  They haven' changed much


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 29, 2012)

Now there is a new crime or crimes committed, where Spike Lee shockingly has now committed a crime, as well as the Black Panters who have shown yet again their racist side in a case, so as they the (DOJ) go after all the extra's, it will be that they (the DOJ) will have to bring these people in also, and this for challenging the justice system in these ways (taking matters into their own hands), and thus challenging it in a wild west way to boot, before the slow & precise workings of the system could grind it's way on out...This thing is getting the best of those who assumed the worst from the beginning, and without total knowledge of it all being within their hands/grasp, and it has caused them to commit crimes as well sadly enough. Everybody needs to take a deep breath and slow down, before anything else stupid happens.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 29, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Are you a perfect mother and do you blame yourself if your child gets killed for walking through your neighborhood?

Just stop it.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 29, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Purple states?
> 
> More devision then we've seen in decades.
> 
> ...


So you think we should ignore what appears to be a coverup over the death of a teen because said teen is black?


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

Ravi said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Purple states?
> ...



The great thing about being a liberal is, there's no requirement to think before you speak


----------



## Gagafritz (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, more news coming to light. The police wanted to charge and take Zimmerman into custody. The DA office got involved and told the police not too. And, now we find out Zimmerman's Dad is a retired Orange County Judge and his mom worked for the Courthouse. What a coincidence.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 29, 2012)

Dude needs a new lawyer.



> Sonner said the gash on the back of Zimmerman's head probably was serious enough for stitches, but he waited too long for treatment so the wound was already healing.



Video of handcuffed Fla. shooter adds to debate - Boston.com


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2012)

What we have here are a perfect bunch of bigoted assholes willing to see a kid murdered for their prejudice. 

From the video;

George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance | Video - ABC News

one can see that Zimmerman had no damage to his nose or head, and no grass stains on his jacket, his story is a total fabrication. He murdered that kid in cold blood. And all of you 'Conservatives' wish to let him get away with it.

Were it not for the outcry, he would have gotten away with it. Now I want to know, who directed the police not to arrest Zimmerman, and why. Who gave the orders on this atrocity, and why. And I want to see them prosecuted as an accessory after the fact. 

Time for some justice in this case. Even if we have indict half of the Florida state government.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Edgetho said:


> All these legal geniuses running around here...
> 
> I keep hearing about how Zimmerman killed or murdered poor little, grandma helping, church going Trayvon but I have yet to hear -- Why?
> 
> ...



Those were "Dixiecrats"..and they were very conservative.

Dixiecrat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read all about it.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > All these legal geniuses running around here...
> ...



And a Republican started the Progressive movement.  What's your point?  Those racist pieces of crap were democrats.  Period.  End of statement.

Martin Luther King Jr was a lifelong, registered Republican.

democrats have been on the wrong side of the 'race' issue since -- Forever.  For their first 150 years, you were the slavers.  We had to kill tens of thousands of you to free Black people.

Now, you keep Black people down by sticking them all in the ghettos of inner cities, forcing Fathers to flee the home, offering only sub-standard educations that only Public Employee Union Teachers get anything out of, giving them barely enough to survive while stealing all their dignity and hope for the future

You people haven't changed at all.  Not since the the very beginning of your disgusting political party.

Our Party was FORMED as an abolitionist Party.  Totally, completely and with no other purpose than to wipe out the democrat institution of slavery.

You've just found a newer, better way to enslave them.  That's all


----------



## pete (Mar 29, 2012)

Was he seen by paramedics and cleaned up ...
Back in the day I had a chance to be a punching bag for the cops and I can tell you for fact I was hit and after there were not tell tale marks ...


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Have you seen it? I just saw it on Tv news and, since I'm using my iPad, don't want to hunt for a link. It's out now though, so it won't be hard to find.
> 
> No blood from his so-called broken nose even though his mother sais he bled profusely, no wounds on the back of his head, no marks on his face, shirt brand spanking clean. The cops don't treat him like a suspect at all. Yes, he's cuffed but is in no distress as he walks into the building from the garage. He looks like he has just dropped in to visit.
> 
> ...



When I saw this video this morning I couldn't wait to get to work and see who was stupid enough to post something like this.

Thanks, Luddy for outing yourself.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> I'm watching it now. No blood, no cuts. What other parts of his story are a lie?



And another one!


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> The video is significant, the network said, because it appears to show that the muscular-looking Zimmerman is uninjured.
> There is also no obvious trace of grass stains on his shirt or other clothing, as his attorney and an initial police report indicated. The stains could indicate Trayvon had the upper hand during their struggle, Zimmermans attorney said.
> The surveillance video shows Zimmerman arriving in a police cruiser at a station wearing black jeans, a gray t-shirt and a red shirt with black shoulder patches. His clothing appears fresh.
> 
> ...



Three brainless fools!!!


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> This video is proof that Zimmerman and the police are lying.



OK, you get counted twice!


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> I saw it on TV...Very disturbing new evidence.



Think man think! Remember something very important that has been said since the beginning.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Edgetho said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



That's incorrect as well..



> Personal political advocacy
> 
> Although King never publicly supported a political party or candidate for president, in a letter to a civil rights supporter in October 1956 he said that he was undecided as to whether he would vote for the Adlai Stevenson or Dwight Eisenhower, but that "In the past I always voted the Democratic ticket."[32]
> 
> ...



It was his father..who was a registered Republican.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> OK, Shiela, so you defend murder. Simply because the kid was suspended from school.
> 
> Sad, such bigoted blind fools.



Shiela didn't say that...and you know it!  
But you and other are so good at twisting things around to what you want to see or hear it's just a normal thing for you i guess....


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it on TV...Very disturbing new evidence.
> ...



What has been said since the beginning is that a man with a gun followed a kid and then shot him. 

People like you then tried to make the gunman the victim. Now the video shows what total lies Zimmerman's story was.

But now, this is in the realm of politics as well as justice. Because someone ordered that Zimmerman not be charged, and orchestrated the bullshit that has followed. Who, and why? Are they elected officials? What laws did they break in doing this? Many questions now.

And once again, the wingnuts have shown their total bigotry here.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 29, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Well, assuming Sheila is white...if it happened to her kid none of us would ever hear about it.


----------



## rdean (Mar 29, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. The Grand Jury in that jurisdiction will or has decided not to pursue Zimmerman.
> 2. If they don't then nothing happens in the justice system.
> ...



negros?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2012)

pete said:


> Was he seen by paramedics and cleaned up ...
> Back in the day I had a chance to be a punching bag for the cops and I can tell you for fact I was hit and after there were not tell tale marks ...



Bullshit. Another lying bigot. You break someones nose, and for at least two weeks it is very evident. You get a serious head cut, and it bleeds like a stuck hog. No evidence of blood on the jacket, no grass stains, no broken nose. Zimmerman's story is pure fabrication. He should be standing for murder one.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Oh God, another 'poor little victim me' 'Conservative'. Damn, this horror has definately shown what whining assholes you people are.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Who's the "whinner" that just negged me for stating that Sheila did not say she defends murder???  She didn't.....prove where she said she thought someone should be murdered!  

And i have never called myself a victim...we just all know that if the kid had been white, then the news MAY have a small little article on it stating  "17 yr old white boy gets shot by Hispanic".  And where would the outcry on that be?  Would YOU get out there wanting justice for that white boy?  Would you even think twice about it?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2012)

You stupid ass. Had Zimmerman been charged in a reasonable time, had he been held as the police wanted to do, this would not be a national incident. It would just the the trial of a nutter with a gun that killed somebody. 

But there was a coverup, and a series of lies told. So, now it is a national story, and the source of the coverup and the reason for it have to be investigated.

It appears that someone in the state goverment was willing to throw the Sanford Police Department under the bus for their coverup. We need to know who that was, and the motivatons for it.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> You stupid ass. Had Zimmerman been charged in a reasonable time, had he been held as the police wanted to do, this would not be a national incident. It would just the the trial of a nutter with a gun that killed somebody.
> 
> But there was a coverup, and a series of lies told. So, now it is a national story, and the source of the coverup and the reason for it have to be investigated.
> 
> It appears that someone in the state goverment was willing to throw the Sanford Police Department under the bus for their coverup. We need to know who that was, and the motivatons for it.



Amazing..ain't it?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry bout that,






Dick Tuck said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...





1. Yes in handcuffs, they take suspects in for questioning in cuffs.
2. Police policy.
3. This film was more than likely a week after the shooting, and is why it was released, its unimportant to the case, otherwise police wouldn't release it.
4. Think people.
5. Use your heads, not your racist sentiments.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Dreamingwolf said:


> "The initial police report noted that Zimmerman was bleeding from the back of the head and nose, and after medical attention it was decided that he was in good enough condition to travel in a police cruiser to the Sanford, Fla., police station for questioning. "
> 
> Trayvon Martin Case: Exclusive Surveillance Video of George Zimmerman - ABC News
> 
> This is from their same page making a deal about it, perhaps he was cleaned up by the medical people.



Ding ding ding ding! Finally, someone with enough functioning synapses to put two and two together!

It took a while.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

snakedoc said:


> I shudder to point this out but in the article that accompanies the video they state they are not sure of the exact time the video was shot but it likely occurred after he had received treatment. Make of this little bit of information what you wish.



And you get 2nd place.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

rdean said:


> Richard Kurtz, funeral home director, said there was no bruising or injuries to Martin's hands.  The only injury was the gunshot wound to the chest.
> 
> Anyone who has been in a fight knows that if you break someone's nose with your fist, you would have bruised knuckles.



A witness saw it you ignorant fool.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> A spot or two? I hit another fellow once, and there was a brick wall about an inch behind his head. Even a week later, there was sure a lot more than a spot or two. And my right hand looked as bad as his head.
> 
> Then there is the matter of the missing grass stains, and what of that 'broken nose'? Lies from the git-go. Looking more and more like murder 1.



Do us all a favor, hold your breath until Zimmerman's arrested.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> We just saw what is coming out in this case. And shows Zimmerman to be a liar.
> 
> George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance | Video - ABC News


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't you wish. This travesty is going to play a major role come November.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Don't you wish. This travesty is going to play a major role come November.



An accidental admission of truth from a libtard.

That's all this whole thing is about.  the Stuttering Clusterfukk and his evil minions in the LSM are trying to gin up support based on race and class warfare.

It's all they got anyway


----------



## paulitician (Mar 29, 2012)

What is it with Democrats and Hoodies?


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

ABC (LSM FILTH) caught in another lie






This 'proves' nothing.  Except that the FILTH in the LSM is just that -- FILTH.

Clearly, any person with a triple-digit IQ (which leaves out most libs) can see something that 'might' be head trauma.

But ABC bother with that?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

The DA *got involved* because they are in charge of crime investigations and they are the ones who put the trials together. 

Cripes. The level of ignorance is amazing.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2012)

Photoshop.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 29, 2012)

There is so much of this story on this board I do not even know where to post this thought...so congratulations, you are the lucky winners of my thoughts.

I saw a video of Zimmerman's I guess "arrest" this morning on the TODAY show...where he is led into the station and shows him in the building....nothing too close up and quite blurry as security type videos normally are.
He certainly was not bandaged at all.
But from what I have seen of the police report, all that it says is his nose was "bloodied." (Bloody Nose does not equal a broken nose.)  His back was wet and dirty "as if he had been laying on his back" (In thise video he is wearing a heavy jacket.)  The police report also has something about some scratches to the back of his head (the back of Zimmerman's head is not visible in this video.)

Benefit of the doubt would have to go with law enforcement.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Don't you wish. This travesty is going to play a major role come November.



I think so too, Its just another example of how the Mainstream media and the democrats will do anything to get attention. They're fucked.!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 29, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You say I "politicized" the discussion when it was an rw who posted that Zimmerman is a Dem.  Now you say Rev Al Sharoton says Zimmerman should be lynched. 

Lies from you rw's don't help the situation. 

No matter what the rw's say, there should have been an immediate arrest and a timely trial, as our Constitution guarantees.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 29, 2012)

Look at the video between :51-:54 seconds in....what is the officer appear to be looking at on the back of Zimmerman's shaved head?  Dandruff?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5OiLQjUcOU]George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Emma (Mar 29, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



I saw this morning an article that Sanford police verified that was consistent with Zimmerman's account. I think it was in an Orlando Sentinel report. I'll search and see if I can find it again.

ETA: here's one: 

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com..._1_miami-schools-punch-unarmed-black-teenager


----------



## OtaniKitano (Mar 29, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Have you seen it? I just saw it on Tv news and, since I'm using my iPad, don't want to hunt for a link. It's out now though, so it won't be hard to find.
> 
> No blood from his so-called broken nose even though his mother sais he bled profusely, no wounds on the back of his head, no marks on his face, shirt brand spanking clean. The cops don't treat him like a suspect at all. Yes, he's cuffed but is in no distress as he walks into the building from the garage. He looks like he has just dropped in to visit.
> 
> ...



This video is going to rub Fox Noise's nose in the very shit they tried to pull with this from the start.  

This guy doesn't have a mark on him.  But the RW's ate this up self-defense.  They are stupid, stupid dupes.


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Don't you wish. This travesty is going to play a major role come November.



Which is EXACTLY why the race baiters and lefties have publicized this... it is unfortunately not about the death of a teen... it is about the politics...


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 29, 2012)

From what I have seen reported the police report lists a "bloody nose"...where are official reports of a "Broken nose?"


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 29, 2012)

OtaniKitano said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen it? I just saw it on Tv news and, since I'm using my iPad, don't want to hunt for a link. It's out now though, so it won't be hard to find.
> ...



No... its about waiting for all the evidence and findings to come out before rushing to judgement in the court of public media.... that is unless you are a race baiting whackaloon extremist


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Photoshop.



Right.

And this one is, too I bet --






Tweeting in December under the name &#8220;T33ZY TAUGHT M3,&#8221; Martin sent a message that read, &#8220;Plzz shoot da #mf dat lied 2 u!&#8221;

Ed,
Such a stand up guy.  Not the kind that would attack a Man trying to protect personal property by sucker punching him and yelling, "You gonna die tonight!!"

Certainly not the kind of kid whose parents wouldn't even claim his body from the morgue for three days.

Stand up kid, alright.  Not the kind that would get suspended from school for drugs, suspicious items not belonging to him and burglary tools.

Much better pedigree than that evil white-hispanic (still trying to figure that one out) guy who used to volunteer to tutor Black kids -- For nothing!!

Birds of a feather?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Look at the video between :51-:54 seconds in....what is the officer appear to be looking at on the back of Zimmerman's shaved head?  Dandruff?
> 
> George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance video - YouTube



Might well be, as from 56 to 58 you can clearly see the back of Zimmerman's head, and no damage is apparent. Zimmerman's whole story is bullshit. And those that backed it up have been clearly shown to be lying to hide a homocide.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Look at the video between :51-:54 seconds in....what is the officer appear to be looking at on the back of Zimmerman's shaved head?  Dandruff?
> 
> George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance video - YouTube



Nope.

Zimmerman was probably formulating an alibi. He may have started whining about his head..and the cop had a look. After the cop had a look..Zimmerman gingerly walks into the door..as if nothing happened. Cop probably said, "Nothing there ace..get movin'".


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Don't you wish. This travesty is going to play a major role come November.



Gas ticked up another 10-cents in my market today ($3.75 before April) and Democrats want to run on some random Florida shooting?  
Please do....


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the video between :51-:54 seconds in....what is the officer appear to be looking at on the back of Zimmerman's shaved head?  Dandruff?
> ...



Never having been arrested myself, can you tell me are police required to put everything I say in a report ("My head hurts.") or just what they can see themselves (like a bloody nose) in their report?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 29, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



Ah, hate to point out the inconvenient truth, Salt but Zimmerman is a registered Democrat and half Hispanic.  Everyone on the Left assumes he's an NRA card carrying white Republican and that's not the case.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/5034097-post2.html
> 
> See for yourself.



Well you can't tell shit from that. 

No doubt the lynch mob says that is proof that Zimmerman should be lynched.

But you've wanted to lynch him from the start.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 29, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



I thought Trayvon was only 17?
From the background this appears to be an appearance on the "Merv Griffin Show" from the 1970's?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxFgl_rLCiI&feature=related]Foster Brooks roasts Dean Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the video between :51-:54 seconds in....what is the officer appear to be looking at on the back of Zimmerman's shaved head?  Dandruff?
> ...



Again pushing your assumptions as fact... par for the course for you

While sane people are waiting for the findings and results of the investigation


----------



## Si modo (Mar 29, 2012)

Emma said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Thanks for that!  Here's what I see significant in that [my emphasis]:

With a single punch, Trayvon Martin decked the Neighborhood Watch volunteer who eventually shot and killed the unarmed 17-year-old, then Trayvon climbed on top of George Zimmerman and slammed his head into the sidewalk, leaving him bloody and battered, law-enforcement authorities told the Orlando Sentinel.

*That is the account Zimmerman gave police, and much of it has been corroborated by witnesses, authorities say.* There have been no reports that a witness saw the initial punch Zimmerman told police about. 

....

*Police have been reluctant to provide details about their evidence. *

But after the Sentinel story appeared online Monday morning, City Manager Norton Bonaparte Jr. issued a news release, saying there would be an internal-affairs investigation into the source of the leak and, if identified, the person or people involved would be disciplined.

....​
"Bloody and battered" seems a bit of hyperbole (although the blood was likely cleaned up from Zimmerman by EMTs).


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



Having been arrested..yeah. They also video you..but some of it never gets on tape. Like when they slap in you in the back of the head..rewind the tape..and start again.

Ouch.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



Which..never ever would have happened..if it weren't for Al Sharpton.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Oldstyle said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I am sure you can produce that post.

Don't check mine, however..because I've never made such a post. And..I too am half hispanic and a registered Democrat. I just don't go around killing kids for buying candy and ice tea. Seems a bit harsh.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 29, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you wish. This travesty is going to play a major role come November.
> ...



Ignorant rw's tried to blame the president for gas prices.  Now theyre blaming a murdered kid?

Weird.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



Facts don't matter to libtards.

Speaking of 'facts' I found the *Police Report*

Scroll down a bit and the eyewitness Police Officer clearly states --

While I was in such close contact with Zimmerman, I could observe that his back appeared to be wet and was covered in grass, as if he had been laying on his back on the ground. Zimmerman was also bleeding from the nose and back of his head. 


But we wouldn't want libtards to let facts get in the way of their opinions.

Who would we have to make fun of then?


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> We just saw what is coming out in this case. And shows Zimmerman to be a liar.
> 
> George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance | Video - ABC News


All I see is a handcuffed man obeying police orders and being respectful. You call that evidence?

Seems the prosecution by way of press has lost its perspective in its zeal to prosecute someone reverse racists hate.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Nothing is ever your fault, huh?

My 8 year-old Granddaughter feels the same way


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Edgetho said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Yeah..odd thing about that police report is that it lists Trayvon Martin's name, address, number and other personal information.

Except the police checked in Martin as a "John Doe" and kept the body for three days without informing the family of his death. Then when they finally did get around to telling them..they said they had no identity..which was why it took so long.

So..

Either they lied to the family.

Went back and changed the police report.

Or something else happened.

Care to explain?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > We just saw what is coming out in this case. And shows Zimmerman to be a liar.
> ...



It's not what you see..it's what you don't see. Injuries, blood on the clothing, stains on on the jacket..or any evidence the hand cuffed man is in any pain at all. He's moving just fine.

That's weird given he just survived a brawl that nearly took his life, no?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

auditor0007 said:


> Just saw the video. Zimmerman is a liar, plain and simple.  On top of that, there are now reports that Martin had no marks on his hands consistent with being in a fight.  This was not self-defense, and it wasn't  manslaughter.  This was outright premeditated murder in the first degree that calls for the death penalty.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Yeah.....

It was the Sanford Police Department who was actually responsible for the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Edgetho said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



And that wasn't the question.

Try again.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 29, 2012)

Rozman said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video.
> ...



What does that have to do with the visual evidence in the video?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

This is hilarious. With every post you show your continuing ignorance.



Old Rocks said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Not at all what the post was about, not even a good attempt at deflection. Fail.



Old Rocks said:


> People like you then tried to make the gunman the victim.



I've never done that ever. My only position is to stop the lynch mob mentality and allow the authoities to re-do something they already did. Investigate the case.



Old Rocks said:


> Now the video shows what total lies Zimmerman's story was.



It most certainly does no such thing. You are so desperate to be right that you cannot stop for one second to think. It's hilarious.



Old Rocks said:


> But now, this is in the realm of politics as well as justice. Because someone ordered that Zimmerman not be charged, and orchestrated the bullshit that has followed. Who, and why? Are they elected officials? What laws did they break in doing this? Many questions now.



How's that tin foil hat of yours? Lookin' sharp?



Old Rocks said:


> And once again, the wingnuts have shown their total bigotry here.



And once again you show that you are not only ignorant, but also a racist piece of garbage.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Edgetho said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you wish. This travesty is going to play a major role come November.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Photoshop.


----------



## Intense (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is another take on the Video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5OiLQjUcOU&feature=g-logo&context=G289ea0aFOAAAAAAAQAA]George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance video - YouTube[/ame]
George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance video


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Edgetho said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



A guy has water on his back and the grass is stuck to it, he is placed in a police car and the grass gets dislodged from the back of the shirt. This being after the EMTs clean and attend to his wounds on his face.

The race baiting idiot lynch mob here will ignore logic completely and cry conspiracy. I couldn't wait to get on the computer this morning after seeing the video to stand in the face of the tidal wave of stupidity that I knew was coming from them here this morning. they did not disappoint.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



He was just bringing up the very valid point that just yesterday the lynch mob was swearing that the SPD never took him away anywhere. Now they are ignoring that and jumping headlong into another false notion.

It's comical.


----------



## LockeJaw (Mar 29, 2012)

http://cdn.stripersonline.com/8/82/352x525px-LL-826b73e6_Zimmerman-ABC-video-enhanced-caption.jpeg

There is definitely a gash on the back of his head.

If he was treated at the scene that'd be the reason he isnt bloody still I figure.

And that shirt may not be the one he was wearing. Let the justice system work people.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Intense said:


> Here is another take on the Video.
> 
> George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance video - YouTube
> George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance video



For a guy who just offed a kid..the cops seem pretty chummy.

Gosh. Maybe afterwards they went out for a beer.



Wish they were that chummy with me when I was busted..


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> http://cdn.stripersonline.com/8/82/352x525px-LL-826b73e6_Zimmerman-ABC-video-enhanced-caption.jpeg
> 
> There is definitely a gash on the back of his head.
> 
> ...



Why?

The only reason it's "working" is because Sharpton made a stink. Otherwise it would be over.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Well.... Yeah, libtards are really stupid as a rule.  

But their rulers are not.  The carrion-eating, power-hungry elites in the dimocrap party are anything but stupid.  In fact, I'd say they're brilliant.

Brilliant at lying, brilliant at misrepresenting truth, brilliant at blaming everybody else for their own failings, brilliant at getting themselves elected and most of all -- Brilliant at hiding what scumbags they are.  And, hoo-boy, are they ever.

This whole thing is an orchestrated attempt by the FILTH in the Lame Stream Media, Black civil rights groups and the dimocrap party to try take the focus off of what an incredible hoax the Stuttering Clusterfukk Of A Miserable Failure is.

Gas prices are ridiculously high -- In a lousy economy!!  Our debt is out of control, REAL inflation is going through the roof, 1 in 5 men between the ages of 17 and 54 are out of work, the jobs report today is dismal, the Markets are down....

I mean, this guy, the SCOAMF is the worst president in our entire history!  And that's saying something when you compare him/it to other moronic dimocraps like Jimmy The Peanut Farmer.

Will the American People see through it?

I don't know.  I really don't.  They're not nearly as bright as they used to be


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

PredFan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



What lynch mob?

What you are defending here..is that the cops let him go..scott free. No charges..nothing.

What should have happened was that he WAS charged with AT LEAST manslaughter, bailed out, got a lawyer..and a trial by judge and jury.

Trial by cop is not acceptable in this case. No matter how much you want it to be.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 29, 2012)

PredFan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



First of all who said that?

Secondly, the visual evidence is false?

lol, this is reminding me of whoever it was who once said about the OJ jury that they wouldn't have found him guilty if they'd been shown a video of OJ standing over the dead bodies with a bloody knife.

Welcome to deja vu.


----------



## LockeJaw (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > http://cdn.stripersonline.com/8/82/352x525px-LL-826b73e6_Zimmerman-ABC-video-enhanced-caption.jpeg
> ...



Well then break out your torches and pitchforks, button on your overalls, toss on a straw hat, have Billy Bob start up the ol' pick-up and get the boys in the back with their shotguns and the bloodhounds, Elmer!

You got some lynchin' to do, boys!


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I responded to at least a couple lamebrain libtards making that accusation yesterday.  I have a clear and independent recollection of it.

It's been all over the blogosphere, on several cable channels, spoken of on several opinion programs

And no, I'm not going to chase my tail for you.

I could present photographic evidence, signed and notarized by the Pope himself and you wouldn't believe it.

Been there, done that.  I know how you work


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Another logical leap?

How about just things done the regular way. You know, charge the guy with a crime? Allow him to post bail and hire a lawyer? Allow him to get a fair trial? You know? Jury of his peers?

Or did you just want to plant the kid..and let the guy off without all that "mess".

Because that's what it seems.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Florida Law forbids the arrest of Zimmerman as things stand right now.

Just a fact.  Deal with it


----------



## Peach (Mar 29, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Zimmerman's father has weighed in; the site quoted states "MAY BE A GASH"...............

Zimmerman Attorney: Police Video Too Grainy to Show Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting | NBC 6 Miami

I agree with his father, the GRAINY video show little, a clearer video might. No doubt the prosecutor has adequate electronics to view the this evidence.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 29, 2012)

Edgetho said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Tell us why it's relevant.

The video tape offers no support for Zimmerman's claims of injury, etc.  That is the only relevant irrefutable fact here.


----------



## LockeJaw (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You don't understand how it works.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Edgetho said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Ah..so..in Florida you get away with Murder?

That's refreshing.

What's it called..

In a gunfight the winner is innocent law?

Think they have the same thing going on in Afghanistan.

Got a link to that law..by the way?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well..you'd expect to see it in the mug shots..or police pictures of the injuries..right?

I am sure those are coming next.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 29, 2012)

Want to lynch him today or wait for justice to prevail? Don't forget Zimmerman is a registered democrat so the radicals might lose a vote and that is important in Fla. as we recall.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 29, 2012)

Police have detailed photos and emt testimony in evidence.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Yeah..that might be true.

In my state if you kill an unarmed minor with a handgun..it's very likely you'd get charged with something.

Uncivilized as that sounds.


----------



## LockeJaw (Mar 29, 2012)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well that's because the site had a journalist  who knows how to report in an unbiased and unskewed way. I appreciate that from a journalist.

Yeah, it's either a gash or he forgot to shave a long strand of hair off when he shaved his head.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Police have detailed photos and emt testimony in evidence.



Ah cool..that would clear alot shit up.

I am sure they are going to release that stuff soon.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You're about a stupid motherfukker.  Here's the law *776.032*



But I seriously doubt you'll understand it


----------



## LockeJaw (Mar 29, 2012)

Peach said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well that's because the site had a journalist  who knows how to report in an unbiased and unskewed way. I appreciate that from a journalist.

Yeah, it's either a gash or he forgot to shave a long strand of hair off when he shaved his head.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Police have detailed photos and emt testimony in evidence.
> ...



To the Grand Jury.

Which is secret by law.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 29, 2012)

1.  The video does not prove that Zimmerman and Trayon didn't have a fight, or whatever.

2.  The video does not corroborate Zimmerman's story.

3.  The video offers visual evidence that contradicts Zimmerman's story.

That's about it on the FACTS one can derive from the video.


----------



## LockeJaw (Mar 29, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



So like I said, we just need to let the system work.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 29, 2012)

Edgetho said:


> ABC (LSM FILTH) caught in another lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trick of the light. If you watch the bald cop's head, he has the same type of shadowing going on.

I'm going to neg you because your such an asshole.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 29, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> 1.  The video does not prove that Zimmerman and Trayon didn't have a fight, or whatever.
> 
> 2.  The video does not corroborate Zimmerman's story.
> 
> ...



Is the car scratched or dirty in that video, expert video witness ?


----------



## SniperFire (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Ah..so..in Florida you get away with Murder?




When some punk jumps you and begins to beat the shit out of you, and you off-him with the 9mm in your pocket, that is called self-defense.  But we don't really know the facts.

As cooler heads have said, we really don't know what happened and assholes such as yourself trying to spin facts and events to fit your hate are really, really disgusting.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...





Got it.

They've released the police report, the affadavit of the lead detective saying he would have charged Zimmerman, Martin's background, and now a video of Zimmerman being led to the back of the police station. And by the way..they didn't do this with Martin's family..they did this as a result of the Police Chief resigning and national attention.

But everything else is "hush-hush".

You betcha!


----------



## paperview (Mar 29, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > ABC (LSM FILTH) caught in another lie
> ...




They 'enhanced' the video they say.

heh.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ah..so..in Florida you get away with Murder?
> ...



Not really.

What's disgusting is that you are good with the murder of a child.

No questions asked.

Asshole.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Good you know Florida law.

Grand Jury = Secret


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Police have detailed photos and emt testimony in evidence.
> ...



Let's say you're smarter than the police (which you're not), and you're right that they didn't do their job properly.

That's all the more reason an arrest should NOT be made.

You fail, end of discussion !!!!!!


----------



## LockeJaw (Mar 29, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> 1.  The video does not prove that Zimmerman and Trayon didn't have a fight, or whatever.
> 
> 2.  The video does not corroborate Zimmerman's story.
> 
> ...



The video does show what looks like a large gash on the back of his head. Not sure if it is, but it looks like it. As far as a broken nose, it's too hard to tell.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Thanks..that clears it all up.

Cold blooded killers get to walk.

What's up next in your book? Rapists who say that the girl's skirt was to short?

That walk too?

This new system of justice you guys got is fucking confusing..to be sure.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 29, 2012)

paperview said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


Yeah, if you "enhance" the bald cop's head it looks like the back of his head is almost split in two.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> This new system of justice you guys got is fucking confusing..to be sure.



Not to the authorities to date........ local, state and federal.


----------



## LockeJaw (Mar 29, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > ABC (LSM FILTH) caught in another lie
> ...


Proof the cop has the same "shadow" on the back of his head? Trick with the lighting? Tinfoil hat much?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 29, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ah..so..in Florida you get away with Murder?
> ...


Good Gawd, read your first sentence again. 

First you tell us what happened,even though there is no evidence that it's true, then you say "we" don't know the facts. 

You rw's really are whacko.


----------



## LockeJaw (Mar 29, 2012)

What the hell would make that shape of shadow on his head? Did a huge butterfly land on the back of his head? That looks like either a gash or he missed a long strand of hair while shaving. Trick with the lighting is such bs, Ravi. Try harder.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 29, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The video is significant, the network said, because it appears to show that the muscular-looking Zimmerman is uninjured.
> ...



that was not a news banner, that was a gang tat.


----------



## Yurt (Mar 29, 2012)

rdean said:


> They said that in the police report, Martin's name, address and birthdate was written down from the ID he was carrying.  Next to "Minor", "No" was checked off right next to this "birthdate" which showed he was 17.
> 
> It's despicable they way the right wing has smeared this young man.  And it's Zimmerman with a history of resisting arrest, speeding and beating women.
> 
> I can't believe how dirty right wingers have become.  I thought "let him die" was rock bottom, but they seem to find new depths.



oh the irony....


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 29, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  The video does not prove that Zimmerman and Trayon didn't have a fight, or whatever.
> ...



If you have a point to make, try the coherent method.  Everyone will thank you for that.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

*Second witness confirms Trayvon was attacker*

But don't let facts get in your way.  Somebody might take away your 'moron libtard in good standing' card


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 29, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



In the second picture the cop suddenly has a big black glob in his ear.  What's that?

btw, I would think that a medical exam could determine whether Zimmerman suffered a head injury in the last month, even if it was just a cut or abrasion.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 29, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Exactly!!!!!!!!!
It's unbelievable all these goons on here saying the RW's are ok with a kid being murdered...the police aren't doing things fast enough...on and on and on.  BUT, IF the police didn't do their job right that night, and they went ahead and arrested Zimmerman right away, then it could end up he wouldn't be charged at all because of "technicalities".  Happens all the time.  If Zimmerman did do it, then all the lefties are going to accomplish is getting Zimmerman off scot free.  But of course, most of them are idiots, all they're out for is blood.  But it could backfire on them big time!

If Zimmerman did kill Martin for no reason, then he should be convicted.  But now it looks like more witnesses are coming forward, and it's not looking good for Trayvon.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You asked a question I answered it. You don't like the answer? I don't care.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Edgetho said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Sounds like you know Carb very well.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

​


OODA_Loop said:


> Police have detailed photos and emt testimony in evidence.



The lynch mob cares nothing for any of that.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Edgetho said:


> *Second witness confirms Trayvon was attacker*
> 
> But don't let facts get in your way.  Somebody might take away your 'moron libtard in good standing' card





Um..you're really going to go with that..eh?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

PredFan said:


> ​
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> ...



What lynch mob?

It should be very relevant in a trial. You do want a trial, right?

You know..with a judge and jury of his peers?

Or did you just want him to walk.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It's beyond "looking good" for Trayvon. His story is done.

What should happen now is a* fair trial *for George Zimmerman.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> The video is significant, the network said, because it appears to show that the muscular-looking Zimmerman is uninjured.
> There is also no obvious trace of grass stains on his shirt or other clothing, as his attorney and an initial police report indicated. The stains could indicate Trayvon had the upper hand during their struggle, Zimmermans attorney said.
> The surveillance video shows Zimmerman arriving in a police cruiser at a station wearing black jeans, a gray t-shirt and a red shirt with black shoulder patches. His clothing appears fresh.
> 
> ...


 
You can see his shirt through his jacket?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> 1.  The video does not prove that Zimmerman and Trayon didn't have a fight, or whatever.
> 
> 2.  The video does not corroborate Zimmerman's story.
> 
> ...



1. true
2. true
3. false

66%=fail

Good try though.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 29, 2012)

It will be fun watching the libs go apeshit when the grand jury fails to indict Zimmerman.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys are complete idiots.

Thank god you're all felons who will never sit on a jury.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Tin foil hat a LOT!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> It will be fun watching the libs go apeshit when the grand jury fails to indict Zimmerman.


 
And when they release the evidence the lynch mob says was never collected.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Things have gotten so out of hand, the lynch mob is so unhinged, that no amount of evidence will ever satisfy them. Barack Hussein Obama his almighty self, could look into the case and unless he claimed Zimmerman guilty as hell, they wouldn't accept it.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

That's it exactly.

And thanks to their slavering lunacy, there will be riots over this.

Count on it. And probably deaths.


----------



## Dante (Mar 29, 2012)

Dante said:


> hello?
> 
> a little over half way through the video (50 seconds in), a police officer takes a look at the back of Zimmerman's head  .. looking at something on Zimmerman's head. then he asks him to stand back against the wall
> 
> ...



poor Ravi

even NPR reporter agree with Dante. Dante's first observation was of officer looking at back of head. Police report says injury there. case made

NPR reporter says Zimmerman's jacket looks wet on back -- in the video.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 29, 2012)

PredFan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



The question is, what is false about the video evidence?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> That's it exactly.
> 
> And thanks to their slavering lunacy, there will be riots over this.
> 
> Count on it. And probably deaths.



Seriously, that is a huge concern.

Just my opinion, based only on my limited knowledge of the case, I believe that the reason it is taking so long for the Special Prosecutor and all of the other appointed investigators to reach a decision is that they realize that the facts fit Zimmerman's story and they are trying to find a way to tell the lynch mob that they cannot bring charges.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 29, 2012)

Since it's been established that Trayvon had no marks on his own hands that would indicate he gave Zimmerman a beating,

where have you people decided the beating came from?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > hello?
> ...



The lynch mob is so desperate not to be proven wrong again, that they will say any damn fool thing to avoid it.


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



I want justice to be served...

when I was first made aware of this situation, it looked to me to be a case of manslaughter (voluntary or involuntary) on the part of Zimmerman and incompetence (willful or not) on the part of local law enforcement...

and, at this point, I believe that even if Zimmerman was justified in his actions, it appears that the local police fell far short in their investigation and collection of evidence for the homicide... 

my only fear is that, if and when Zimmerman is brought to trial, and if the jury then finds him "not guilty", we'll see riots rivaling the ones following the Rodney King trial... with millions and millions in property damage and dozens of people killed...


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Wrong again. The question that YOU asked was "how is this relevant to the video?"


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Since it's been established that Trayvon had no marks on his own hands that would indicate he gave Zimmerman a beating,
> 
> where have you people decided the beating came from?



You actully think that a person cannot hit someone else without having marks on their hands? Seriously?


----------



## Peach (Mar 29, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



The current prosecutor may decide NOT to present the case to the Grand Jury; yes, there will be "public displays" to put it mildly..............


----------



## Dante (Mar 29, 2012)

hello?

a little over half way through the video (50 seconds in), a police officer takes a look at the back of Zimmerman's head  .. looking at something on Zimmerman's head. then he asks him to stand back against the wall

George Zimmerman on Police Surveillance | Video - ABC News


pay attention people. stop being so R-a-v-i   .....looks like a spot or two on back of head. fuzzy video

and

poor Ravi

even NPR has a Bloomberg news reporter agreeing with Dante. Dante's first observation was of officer looking at back of head. Police report says injury there. case made

NPR reporter says Zimmerman's jacket looks wet on back -- in the video.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 29, 2012)

pete said:


> Was he seen by paramedics and cleaned up ...
> Back in the day I had a chance to be a punching bag for the cops and I can tell you for fact I was hit and after there were not tell tale marks ...



Nice paramedics.  Did they also do his laundry?


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 29, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Since it's been established that Trayvon had no marks on his own hands that would indicate he gave Zimmerman a beating,
> 
> where have you people decided the beating came from?



keep in mind that those words came from the funeral director, not a CSI... 

and that, if Trayvon was using the can of iced tea as a weapon, there might not be any marks on his hands...

the confusion of which goes back to the fact that the local law enforcement apparently fell short of their duties to take all significant evidence at the time... including an autopsy of Trayvon's body...


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

PredFan said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > That's it exactly.
> ...


 
And I think they are being very careful to make sure they do whatever they decide to do CORRECTLY. 

It can take years to make an arrest on a murder case. Relatively speaking, this isn't taking long at all.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 29, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Since it's been established that Trayvon had no marks on his own hands that would indicate he gave Zimmerman a beating,
> 
> where have you people decided the beating came from?



That means nothings. I've had a lot of fights in my life that didn't cause injuries to my hands. 

The word "beating" is subjective.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 29, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Since it's been established that Trayvon had no marks on his own hands that would indicate he gave Zimmerman a beating,
> ...



When I was young and stupid, I was in a few fights.  I often came away with no marks on my hands.

About the only time I got marks on my hands was if I happened to catch the poor bastich in the teeth.  Usually resulting in broken teeth and bleeding hands.  Ouchies!!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Since it's been established that Trayvon had no marks on his own hands that would indicate he gave Zimmerman a beating,
> 
> where have you people decided the beating came from?


 
THE WITNESS WHO SAW IT:

"Now an anonymous witness of the incident claims that he saw Martin on top of George Zimmerman shortly before the fatal shot which has led to a national outcry.
A witness we havent heard from before paints a much different picture than weve seen so far in the case. Known only as John, he told Sanford police that he saw it all and Martin on top of George Zimmerman shortly before the fatal shot.
The guy on the bottom who had a red sweater on was yelling to me: help, helpand I told him to stop and I was calling 911, he said.
Trayvon Martin was in a hoodie; Zimmerman was in red. 

"
http://www.blackmediascoop.com/2012...tin-was-beating-up-neighborhood-watch-leader/

How many times do you have to have this put in front of you before you stop pretending you haven't seen it?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Since it's been established that Trayvon had no marks on his own hands that would indicate he gave Zimmerman a beating,
> ...



Exactly. And it only takes one punch to bloody a nose and one punch from someone on top of you to give you an excuse to use deadly force.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Usual witty response.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Since it's been established that Trayvon had no marks on his own hands that would indicate he gave Zimmerman a beating,
> ...



Carb doesn't hear anything but the voices in his head.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

Another witness:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZVMZs4X90Q&feature=player_embedded]Second witness confirms Trayvon was attacker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZVMZs4X90Q&feature=player_embedded]Second witness confirms Trayvon was attacker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 29, 2012)

Peach said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



a thankless job... I sure don't envy her position... 

if her decision is to not bring Zimmerman up on charges, she'll surely be branded as being a racist and a tool for the "far-right, gun-loving, black-hating GOP"... 

if her decision is to bring Zimmerman up on charges, some folks'll claim that she caved to the race-pimping crowd to keep from being branded all of the above...


I can only hope she's able to do the right thing, one way or the other...


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I'm sure it's a big relief for you, since you are totally devoid of wit.


----------



## Liability (Mar 29, 2012)

This link includes the CBS News video:

Video shows Zimmerman without obvious injuries - CBS News

I don't see any blood on his face or shirt or jacket (which I would expect from a busted nose).

I don't see any hint of blood or other obvious sign of wound to the back of his head, either.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



His story may not be done....depends on what proof is found.  Is it going to be determined that he was a simply sweet kid with no problems, or was he a troublemaker?  I know, it shouldn't matter, but the left is trying to make him out to be some kind of saint and this could backfire.  

There's 2 witnesses now, both saying that Trayvon was beating Zimmerman before he got shot.  Both witnesses are black.....did you notice that?  Why would they lie about this?  

And yes, if they find that they have a case against Zimmerman, he should get a "fair" trial.  But ya know what...that's going to be really hard to do now.  And if they don't find him guilty, i'm willing to bet there's going to be all kinds of loones out there in the streets burning and rioting over it.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 29, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> pete said:
> 
> 
> > Was he seen by paramedics and cleaned up ...
> ...


I heard that someone said the back of his jacket was wet, too! Imagine having a wet jacket after being out in the rain. shocker!


----------



## Peach (Mar 29, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



Yep, it might be lose/lose for the Special Prosecutor...............


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> What we have here are a perfect bunch of bigoted assholes willing to see a kid murdered for their prejudice.
> 
> From the video;
> 
> ...



So this video does not show Zimmerman at the police station in handcuffs? I thought you asked me if I was blind, how do you let such stupidity rule your emotions, get a life...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 29, 2012)

Why is EVERYONE so obsessed with this ordeal? 

Children are murdered, raped and kidnapped on a daily basis in this country. 

Justice should prevail so chill the fuck out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Poor rw's ... They can't think of any new lies to excuse this "leaked" video.
> 
> It changes everything.



Right wing? Zimmerman was a democrat and chances are voted for obama.
Now why would anyone on the right defend a democrat unless they are defending due process?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

the hang Zimmerman people are the new birfers. It's a conspiracy


----------



## Intense (Mar 29, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You do understand that the Witness is not anonymous to the Police, only to the Press and the Public, right???


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 29, 2012)

Austin is a man of honor at 13.

Against the tide.


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Not necessarily.

That's an issue for an on-the-scene forensics examination, not a far-distanced, blurry and obfuscated-by-advertising close examination by the police officer of the man. I'm not a forensics scientist, and the man's shirt remained on during the police search of his person, so bruises he may have acquired were not shown.

I've read of people going through forensics examinations that produced nothing. Then years later, when the body is exhumed, a lead bullet and small hole in the back of the head covered by hair is found, determining that the death was indeed due to murder, and not due to natural causes written on some death certificate.

There just isn't enough information on the bad clip. Forensics may support or reveal a cause or even show no determination of guilt or innocence. A person is considered innocent until he or she is proven guilty, and even then in theatrically-emotional cases, a wrongful verdict is occasionally handed down. Ever hear of the Martin Day Care center miscarriage of justice? People were jailed for rape on the insistence of one woman who later admitted she was lying, ten years after people were left to rot in jail by a guilty verdict given by an angry and impassioned jury on account of a prosecution that manipulated evidence around to ensure a hasty jail sentence was delivered to satisfy an outraged public who believed the lie.

We shouldn't get emotionally involved in allegations that come from outside the forensics camp.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

Intense said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Zing it went right over his head.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ravi said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Purple states?
> ...


No, but all the race baiting should be ignored, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > pete said:
> ...


How did Zimmerman shoot a person at close range, in order to get the person (who is alledgely attacking him), off of his person, without getting blood all over himself from the close range shot ?? If Zimmerman shot the alledged attacker at close range, especially since he was on the ground underneath the person that was supposedly attacking him, then where are all the blood or blood stains to be found on Zimmerman afterwards ? 

Did Zimmerman change clothes somehow (shirt and pants), before being seen in this police video ? His bald head seems to not show injuries consistant with an injury that caused stitches either, or wouldn't there had been bandages of some sort still covering those injuries ? So many questions un-answered in all of this mess......................Justice shall be served hopefully, regardless of what we think we all know and what we don't know went wrong here.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> the hang Zimmerman people are the new birfers. It's a conspiracy


Wait, you're the new birfer....or the old one. Did you give up your religion?


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2012)

The lead investigator did not believe George Zimmerman's story and recommended the night of the killing that he be charged with manslaughter.

The state attorney, Norman Wolfinger, said no, and Zimmerman was released.

Zimmerman's father, Robert Zimmerman, is a former judge and his mother worked at the courthouse.

The question is, Did Robert Zimmerman call Norman Wolfinger the night of the killing and is that the reason he showed up at the police station on a SUNDAY NIGHT?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> pete said:
> 
> 
> > Was he seen by paramedics and cleaned up ...
> ...



Idiot it's the lynch mobs argument that the police wanted to charge him, now why would evidence turn up missing?
In that video his face is swollen the other police officer looked at the back of his head. Obama has his birfers and Trayvon has the lynch mob.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


It's possible the police took the clothes he wore that night as evidence.
To have then annualized  for gun powder residua blood stains.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Did I kill the lynch Mobs thread?


----------



## Liability (Mar 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > pete said:
> ...



it's the lynch mobs argument that *the police wanted to charge him*, now *why would evidence turn up missing?*


That's a pretty good factual point and a darn good logical question.

I still don't know if Zimmerman is guilty of anything.

I recognize that I was able to observe no blood and no other evidence of a broken nose.  

But it IS true that the first detective wanted to make an arrest.  So at the point the police got Zimmerman to the command (in cuffs), why the fuck would it make ANY sense to assume that a coverup had already been initiated?

If they were engaged in a coverup, they could have uncuffed him and gone to a Dunkin Donuts


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 29, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



No I'm not perfect, and if my kid got killed while out beyond his curfew, you can bet I would feel guilty.  The last thing I would be doing is taking out a patent on his name.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Mar 29, 2012)

Liability said:


> I don't see any blood on his face or shirt or jacket (which I would expect from a busted nose).
> 
> I don't see any hint of blood or other obvious sign of wound to the back of his head, either.



Paramedics treated Zimmerman at the scene, which may be why Zimmerman looked cleaner than we expected. But if you examine the video closely, a huge dent on the back of his head is observable at the 1.07 mark in the ABC News video. Some still photos taken from the video show minor wounds on his face and a gash on the back of his head and the video itself does not discredit Zimmerman's story completely.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Naw, I asked the mods to pull it...the rhetoric calmed down somewhat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

Liability said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


No blood on his clothes?

It's possible the police took the clothes he wore that night as evidence.
To have them annualized for gun powder residua and blood stains. 
As for any bodily injuries, there was one police officer that looked at the back of Zimmerman's head,  and his facial area of his head looked swollen and what might have been abrasions around the cheek bones.


----------



## Peach (Mar 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> The lead investigator did not believe George Zimmerman's story and recommended the night of the killing that he be charged with manslaughter.
> 
> The state attorney, Norman Wolfinger, said no, and Zimmerman was released.
> 
> ...



Grasping a bit ain't ya? For all we know Wolfinger was still investigating. An arrest would have been appropriate PERHAPS, but he'd have made bail most likely.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

Peach said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The lead investigator did not believe George Zimmerman's story and recommended the night of the killing that he be charged with manslaughter.
> ...



An arrest would not have been  appropriate


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 29, 2012)

* Oh What a Tangled Web We Weave When First We Practice to Deceive*
Sir Walter Scott


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> * Oh What a Tangled Web We Weave When First We Practice to Deceive*
> Sir Walter Scott



Who's spinning that web?


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



He was at the police station LESS than an hour after the incident. No blood and not dressing on the back of  his head.
He had a broken nose the NEXT DAY?
WHERE did he have time to go home and change his clothes in less than an hour?
There is a massive cover up but *Angela always get her man*.
He just has a fat head.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



He lived in the area, The police to do their job would have needed those clothes. I'm not sure about the time from point a to point B, B being the police department but I think it took more than an hour



> There is a massive cover up but


Do you realize how stupid and crazy that sounds? Why have a cover up when the police wanted to make an arrest?


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2012)

The lead investigator did not believe George Zimmerman's story and recommended the night of the killing that he be charged with manslaughter.

The state attorney, Norman Wolfinger, said no, and Zimmerman was released.

Zimmerman's father, Robert Zimmerman, is a former judge and his mother worked at the courthouse.

The question is, Did Robert Zimmerman call Norman Wolfinger the night of the killing and is that the reason he showed up at the police station on a SUNDAY NIGHT?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> The lead investigator did not believe George Zimmerman's story and recommended the night of the killing that he be charged with manslaughter.
> 
> The state attorney, Norman Wolfinger, said no, and Zimmerman was released.
> 
> ...



How many fucking times are you going to spam that post?


----------



## Liability (Mar 29, 2012)

VERY interesting piece linked from Drudge:








  -- Police Surveillance Video | George Zimmerman | Head Injury | The Daily Caller


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

Liability said:


> VERY interesting piece linked from Drudge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That image deserves a separate thread.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry bout that,



1. If he had the preponderance of guilt, he would of been thrown in jail.
2. Stupid libturds from the top to the Al sharpton bottom feeder, have drumed up all this race hate.
3. This will end up costing *THEM*.
4. A race riot will do wonders to propel Obama out of office, never to be another negro in that office again.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Liability (Mar 29, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF is cheesedicknow babbling about?  There is no such legal concept as "the preponderence of guilt."

Would of?  The moron, cheesedicknow, apparently MEANT to use the phrase "would have."  But that would have required an at least minimal comprehension of basic English idiom and grammar.  

The race hate that has been drummed up is nothing all that new.

Hate often costs "them," whichever "them" you might mean at any given time.

"Negro?"  Really cheesedick?  Welcome to 1930, you fucking asshole.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2012)

Liability said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



I think the preponderence of guilt means Burden of proof


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

That explains so much.


----------



## GUNSIDEAUG (Mar 30, 2012)

<img src="http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp212/GUNNSIDES/mhua02.png


----------



## madasheck (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't believe some people are bending this like it's Martin's fault.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

It is Martin's fault, if he attacked the guy and tried to take his gun.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> It is Martin's fault, if he attacked the guy and tried to take his gun.


If.

Lots of 'ifs' in this case.  And, this is just for me personally, I would avoid assigning fault to either of them.  IMO, the law is a massive clusterfuck and is to blame the most.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh I agree.

Likewise, I think I'd avoid assigning angel's wings to anyone, either.

The cops said from the beginning that the witness statements supported zimmerman's accounts, and after that nothing.

They're still investigating. Who knows.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 30, 2012)

There should have been marks on Martins body where he was struck, But there are none. As for his hands, I have been in many fights & have very rarely bruised my hands. Martin may have also hit Zimmerman with an object instead of his hands on the one sucker punch to the nose. After that one punch by a hard fist to a soft nose that would not have bruised Martins hand, the rest of the fight was Martin grabbing Zimmermans head & pounding it on the ground. Why would anyone claim there should be bruising on Martin?

There can be no claim of self defense for Martin if he was never struck or struck hard enough to make him fear for his life or risk of serious injury. Martin was absolutely in the wrong for attacking Zimmerman for trying to ask him a question. Martin was absolutely not standing his ground. Martin was the attacker. There is absolutely no case to bring against Zimmerman. None!!! Nodda!!! Zip!!!


----------



## Ravi (Mar 30, 2012)

KissMy said:


> There should have been marks on Martins body where he was struck, But there are none. As for his hands, I have been in many fights & have very rarely bruised my hands. Martin may have also hit Zimmerman with an object instead of his hands on the one sucker punch to the nose. After that one punch by a hard fist to a soft nose that would not have bruised Martins hand, the rest of the fight was Martin grabbing Zimmermans head & pounding it on the ground. Why would anyone claim there should be bruising on Martin?
> 
> There can be no claim of self defense for Martin if he was never struck or struck hard enough to make him fear for his life or risk of serious injury. Martin was absolutely in the wrong for attacking Zimmerman for trying to ask him a question. Martin was absolutely not standing his ground. Martin was the attacker. There is absolutely no case to bring against Zimmerman. None!!! Nodda!!! Zip!!!


You've seen Martin's body? Interesting.

I like how you've changed to saying Zimmerman's head got pounded on the ground instead of on the sidewalk. That is also interesting.

In Florida, you don't need to be struck to be in fear for your life. Having someone follow you is reason enough to fear for your life.

You really should read the stand your ground law as it has been posted over and over again.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Isn't the sidewalk on the ground?

This is the atmosphere in that neighborhood at teh time of the shooting:

"A group of young men had just broken into Bertalan's town house as she and her infant cowered in a locked bedroom. The intruders took a $600 camera and a laptop. After police had come and gone, the doorbell rang, and there was Zimmerman: 5 feet 9, in a shirt and tie, his body a little doughy, his demeanor gentle.
"
"Olivia Bertalan's ordeal was just one of a rash of break-ins in the area: Police records show at least seven burglaries from July through February."

In Trayvon Martin case, a complex portrait of shooter emerges - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> It is Martin's fault, if he attacked the guy and tried to take his gun.



So if some guy stalks you, and perhaps flashes a gun, even if it's holstered, you wouldn't have the right to defend yourself against a potentially fatal threat?  If this were a black man, who shot a white teen, and all the other facts were the same, and was given a walk by a DA, you'd be dancing around dimes to change your position.  My position would remain the same.

It's not an issue of white on black crime, or white on black crime (except for Zimmerman's "fucking coons" comment).  It's a question of equal justice.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

No, it's a question of justice, period.

And justice isn't convicting this guy on a couple of leaked comments and the supposition of usmb armchair investigators. Before it has even been determined whether or not a crime was committed in the first place.

In which case, there's no call for justice at all.

*Equal Justice* isn't justice..it's just revenge:

"Kill Zimmerman":

http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/321583/20120329/kill-zimmerman-twitter-george-trayvon-martin.htm


----------



## KissMy (Mar 30, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It is Martin's fault, if he attacked the guy and tried to take his gun.
> ...



There was NO "fucking coons" comment from Zimmerman!!! You idiots can't hear. You only believe what the racist whores feed you!!! A gun in a holster is no threat. It does not justify Martin attacking Zimmerman even if Martin saw the gun. Only if Zimmerman pulled the gun on or struck Martin is Martin justified in attacking Zimmerman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



Dumb ass  Is it true that some of the police wanted to arrest Zimmerman? If that is true why are they trying to cover anything up?

And you think Brifers are nutty. At least obama not having a birth certificate argument has some validity to it


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It is Martin's fault, if he attacked the guy and tried to take his gun.
> ...



Dam define stalking please? Hell any neighborhood watch group could be considered stalkers. Police officers are stalkers. Zimmerman never said the words fucking coon you hear what you want to hear.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It is Martin's fault, if he attacked the guy and tried to take his gun.
> ...



We know from the 911 video martin ran but then shortly after that Martin came back up to Zimmerman. So who was the aggressor?
If Martin would have kept going he would have been alive today.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 30, 2012)

Liability said:


> VERY interesting piece linked from Drudge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, that does look as if it could be an area on his head where stitches could have been placed....This hasn't been photoshopped or anything like that you suppose ?

If that area is a split that had been closed with stitches, many may have fallen once again, upon their quick impulses and knee jerk reactions in assuming the worst for Zimmerman in the case maybe ???


----------



## paperview (Mar 30, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > VERY interesting piece linked from Drudge:
> ...


That piece of crap picture by DC is just that, a piece of crap.  They themselves say they "enhanced" it.

Yeah, we know.

He didn't get stitches.  Impossible.  And if that is a gash there from that night, that large, he'd have a fucking bandage on it; there would be blood evidence all over his clothes.

THINK!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

IMPOSSIBLE!!

Lol...what a loon you are.


----------



## paperview (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> IMPOSSIBLE!!
> 
> Lol...what a loon you are.


I can see why you are so despised here.

Yes, it IS impossible.  There were only a couple minutes the EMT's *could* have treated him...I've done the timeline, figured out how long it would take the police to get to the station (6.2 miles) - approx. time for police to apprise the situation, tend to the dead boy, get Zimm's statements, etc.
*
TIME THE BULLET WAS FIRED: ------> 7:16pm

TIME POLICE ARRIVED: ** ------> **7:17pm

TIME ZIMMERMAN ARRIVED AT POLICE STATION: ** ------> **7:52PM*

That's just a little over a half an hour from the time the boy took his last breath to when Zimm man was carted all jauntily, bloodlessly clean to the PD.

You see, some people take time to think these things through.

Not you though.  You just plow on through, without care to use that noggin' you were given.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 30, 2012)

paperview said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


Enhanced as in (enlarged it for clairity and/or better focus), and this upon a certain area maybe that is also in question ? You have taken the word "enhanced" and pounced on it like a lion, as if you know for certain you can skew the meaning of the word enhanced as found in your certainty and strong assertiveness unto us, but for what, maybe to lead us to discredit the area in which now becomes a new focus of attention in this case at this point in this thread, and for which is being looked at by all of us here now ?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

paperview said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > IMPOSSIBLE!!
> ...


 


Here, you are officially inducted into the Chipmunk Detectives Hall of Fame:


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm sure you'll get to the bottom of this perplexing case...


----------



## paperview (Mar 30, 2012)

And if you stop reading comic books, maybe you'll graduate high school one day, lil chickie.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Says the inspector....

Don't let me divert you from your investigation, sir!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

paperview said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



The police would take the article of clothing he wore as evidence Blood splatter gunpowder residue 
enhanced does not mean they altered the images it just means they focused on one area zoomed in. That photo could be used in a court of law as evidence.


----------



## paperview (Mar 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


No it couldn't. 


The video of him walking around just fine mere minutes after the shooting  _*could_* be, but the police (unless they are 10 times more grade A stupid than I already think they are) - have taken digital camera photos of him and his "injuries."

They did take the clothes after he was questioned at the PD and admitted them into evidence, no doubt.  Not before. 

Still, It is amazing there is no blood apparent there.  The fact the Police did not use gloves when touching the admissible evidence of his clothes tells me also there was no blood.  Unless, of course, the SPD are again, too stupid for words.

*NO GLOVES*.  Important information.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok, then staples could have been placed in the gash very quickly by the EMT, and if Zimmerman is a quick healer (i.e. his blood coagulates quickly and nicely), then he may not have needed a wrap or bandage of any sort, yet this is all depending on the extent of the injury involved, and how nicely it cleaned up afterwards, or whether Zimmerman wanted them to place a wrap or bandage on his head or maybe not in the situation.. No matter Zimmerman should still have either light or severe scars from his injuries, and that would be key at this point also in the investigation.

This case just keeps going and going and going doesn't it (?), but that is exactly why it must be left to the experts on both sides of the courtroom and/or investigation in the case to solve it now... I know I am an amature no doubt, but I do like looking at these cases, and if I see something that makes sence or doesn't make sence, then I like to make an opinion upon these cases, just like many here also are doing just as well.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

You stay up all night watching reruns of csi and mac gyver, don't you, paper?


----------



## paperview (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> You stay up all night watching reruns of csi and mac gyver, don't you, paper?


Never once watched CSI or McGivewhoever.

I use my brain, investigate as part of my profession, and happened to have not long ago been on a jury for a double murder. 

Does it it buckle up your panties some of us are methodically thinking through the details and presenting an analysis?

Usually it's the dense who have trouble with the thinking folk, just cause they ...you know, think.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Ok, then staples could have been placed in the gash very quickly by the EMT, and if Zimmerman is a quick healer (i.e. his blood coagulates quickly and nicely), then he may not have needed a wrap or bandage of any sort, yet this is all depending on the extent of the injury involved, and how nicely it cleaned up afterwards, or whether Zimmerman wanted them to place a wrap or bandage on his head or maybe not in the situation.. No matter Zimmerman should still have either light or severe scars from his injuries, and that would be key at this point also in the investigation.
> 
> This case just keeps going and going and going doesn't it (?), but that is exactly why it must be left to the experts on both sides of the courtroom and/or investigation in the case to solve it now... I know I am an amature no doubt, but I do like looking at these cases, and if I see something that makes sence or doesn't make sence, then I like to make an opinion upon these cases, just like many here also are doing just as well.


 
As the mother of 3 boys who have all had head injuries at some point I can verify that head wounds, unless they go straight into the brain pan, are not universally "bandaged". 

And if that is a head laceration, it's a big one. Unfortunately, we can tell nothing from the crap video.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



That would have required a warrant, and would be done at the precinct where he could be given something to wear.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 30, 2012)

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It is Martin's fault, if he attacked the guy and tried to take his gun.
> ...



Don't forget Al Sharpton, Jessie Jackson and Spike Lee who've done all they can to turn this into a racist issue.  Heck, even Trayvon's mom took out patents on his name and phrases associated with his name.  As long as people can make money off of racism, there will continue to be racism in this country.


----------



## paperview (Mar 30, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Ok, then staples could have been placed in the gash very quickly by the EMT, and if Zimmerman is a quick healer (i.e. his blood coagulates quickly and nicely),
> ...


And they did this in the backseat of a police car...in a few minutes?
er.  No.

Let me say that again: No.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

I feel horrible for his parents.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I feel horrible for his parents.



I felt horrible for his parents, until his mom took out those patents....


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, it's a question of justice, period.
> 
> And justice isn't convicting this guy on a couple of leaked comments and the supposition of usmb armchair investigators. Before it has even been determined whether or not a crime was committed in the first place.
> 
> ...



Justice would be trying him.  The injustice would be for a Prosecutor not at least having it go through a grand jury.  I hope the feds looking into this check his fathers phone calls.  I'll bet there's one to the State's Attorney and one to the Police Chief.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> It is Martin's fault, if he attacked the guy and tried to take his gun.



Not if the guy showed his gun.   At that point, the one who has the "stand your ground" right is Treyvor.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

I know, but I can't help but think...my boys have done some really dumb things, and disobeyed, and gotten in trouble, and I've dropped the ball and let them do things I probably shouldn't have...and you realize omg, it's amazing that any boy reaches adulthood.

Being a boy is a risky business. 

But you know, I've got a teen aged boy in the house, a troubled one even...and I've raised two of my own...and if my kids were tweeting that sort of stuff or had anything like that on myspace, I would have known about it and shut it down. I monitor their internet use, I monitor their time, I monitor their friends. 

There are no pictures of any of my kids floating around on the internet of them flipping anyone off...and if there was, I'd find out in short order and shut them down. 

I don't see any evidence of anything like that in what we know about this kid. I mean we know his school record...why was he having such a difficult time? Are one of his parents alcoholic? Why don't we know ANYTHING about Trayvon's family? I find it hard to believe that people who dig up quotes from the ex co-workers of Zimmerman's from years back..the people who know his family history and his blood type...have turned up NOTHING of note on the Trayvon Martin family.

What's with that?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's a question of justice, period.
> ...


 
No, justice would be finding out what the truth is and acting appropriately.
If there's no crime there's no need for justice.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 30, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Yes there was.  It's clear as day when you section out that portion of the tape and bring up the volume.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Not really.  They're generally instructed not to do so, but to call the police if they see suspicious activity.  You know, just as the 911 operator told Zimmerman not to do.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I feel horrible for his parents.
> ...



They were trademarks, not patents.  On advice from the lawyer, they were taken out to avoid Treyvor's name to be exploited for profit, which is happening, and cease and desist orders are going out.  Good advice if you ask me.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll bet he wishes that he had followed that kid instead of letting him circle back and jump his ass.


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2012)

Who cares?

Zimmerman outweighs Martin by 80 lbs.

He chases the kid down, gets in a fight with him, and then kills him.

Then his Dad gets him off with a call to the state's attorney.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 30, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Which is what she will do!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Link to that?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


 
It was done.

"They took his clothing as well as Trayvon's and packaged it for crime-lab analysis. A spokeswoman for Special Prosecutor Angela Corey would not disclose Tuesday where the clothing is now, but she wrote in an email that the Florida Department of Law Enforcement "is assisting with the processing of physical evidence."

Typically, evidence from Seminole County crime scenes is analyzed at the FDLE lab in Orlando. "

Trayvon Martin questions: Trayvon Martin rumors abound, but here are facts - chicagotribune.com


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been linking that for brain dead ignorant yammerers for two days now. Apparently none of you read.


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2012)

The lead investigator did not believe George Zimmerman's story and recommended the night of the killing that he be charged with manslaughter.

The state attorney, Norman Wolfinger, said no, and Zimmerman was released.

Zimmerman's father, Robert Zimmerman, is a former judge and his mother worked at the courthouse.

The question is, Did Robert Zimmerman call Norman Wolfinger the night of the killing and is that the reason he showed up at the police station on a SUNDAY NIGHT?


----------



## paperview (Mar 30, 2012)

Chris said:


> The lead investigator did not believe George Zimmerman's story and recommended the night of the killing that he be charged with manslaughter.
> 
> The state attorney, Norman Wolfinger, said no, and Zimmerman was released.
> 
> ...


Do you have links to that last sentence, Chris?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh please, lol.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

This is why he wasn't arrested:

"Zimmerman has not been arrested because he told police he acted in self-defense, and then-Chief Lee said police did not have probable cause. Florida Statute 776.032 expressly prohibits police from arresting someone who had a reasonable fear of imminent death or great bodily harm. Police may investigate, the statute says, "but the agency may not arrest the person" without probable cause."

Trayvon Martin questions: Trayvon Martin rumors abound, but here are facts - chicagotribune.com


----------



## Si modo (Mar 30, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I feel horrible for his parents.
> ...


No wonder the father left her.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 30, 2012)

Chris said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Zimmerman outweighs Martin by 80 lbs.
> 
> ...



Does anybody really believe that Zimmerman chased down Martin?  I mean really?  If Martin was running, there is no way Zimmerman would have been able to catch up to him, he was shorter and outweighed him by 60 pounds.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



You aren't making a case you're losing. I've torn every argument apart that you and the other members of the lynch mob have presented. Now how would a seasoned Lawyer do against your weak ass opinionated argument?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2012)

> Dam define stalking please? Hell any neighborhood watch group could be considered stalkers. Police officers are stalkers. Zimmerman never said the words fucking coon you hear what you want to hear.



following someone in the dark with a gun after being instructed not to by police 911 probably comes pretty close to stalking


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Here's a little hint from my experience in the process of an investigation if Zimmerman refused them his clothes they would then get a warrant. Allowing zimmerman to wear the clothes he had on any further would be taking a chance of tainting or losing the evidence he was wearing, so they bagged up his clothes.. I doubt he refused.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

eots said:


> > Dam define stalking please? Hell any neighborhood watch group could be considered stalkers. Police officers are stalkers. Zimmerman never said the words fucking coon you hear what you want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> following someone in the dark with a gun after being instructed not to by police 911 probably comes pretty close to stalking



He stopped following why are some assuming he didn't?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > > Dam define stalking please? Hell any neighborhood watch group could be considered stalkers. Police officers are stalkers. Zimmerman never said the words fucking coon you hear what you want to hear.
> ...



because it is the logical assumption as opposed to a bizarre story of some kid who he reported was running away and seemed highly concerned he would get away.. but for some unknown reason or motivation  we are to believe circled around and brutal attacked a much larger older man..not in a group or with a partner..,not some one who looked vulnerable ..armed only with ice tea and candy he decided to attack this man for ..something to do..because he had decided he wanted to kill someone...according to zimmys brother


----------



## Ravi (Mar 30, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Ok, then staples could have been placed in the gash very quickly by the EMT, and if Zimmerman is a quick healer (i.e. his blood coagulates quickly and nicely), then he may not have needed a wrap or bandage of any sort, yet this is all depending on the extent of the injury involved, and how nicely it cleaned up afterwards, or whether Zimmerman wanted them to place a wrap or bandage on his head or maybe not in the situation.. No matter Zimmerman should still have either light or severe scars from his injuries, and that would be key at this point also in the investigation.
> 
> This case just keeps going and going and going doesn't it (?), but that is exactly why it must be left to the experts on both sides of the courtroom and/or investigation in the case to solve it now... I know I am an amature no doubt, but I do like looking at these cases, and if I see something that makes sence or doesn't make sence, then I like to make an opinion upon these cases, just like many here also are doing just as well.



EMT doesn't put staples on a wound.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

eots said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



He knew the police were in route why would he continue looking for someone when he said he got away and was also going to meet the police?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



because he said on the 911 tape....he is _getting _away, they always get away


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I know, but I can't help but think...my boys have done some really dumb things, and disobeyed, and gotten in trouble, and I've dropped the ball and let them do things I probably shouldn't have...and you realize omg, it's amazing that any boy reaches adulthood.
> 
> Being a boy is a risky business.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oM3VMhbxN8&feature=related]Beastie Boys-Fight For Your Right to Party - YouTube[/ame]

You ask your mom "please?" but she still says "NO!"
You miss two classes and no homework
but your teacher preaches class like you're some kind of jerk

You gotta fight, for your right,
to paaaaaaaaaarty

Your pops caught you smokin' and he said "NO WAY!"
That hypocrite smokes two packs a day!
Man living at home is such a drag
Now your mom threw away your best porno mag (Busted)

You gotta fight, for your right,
to paaaaaaaaaarty

You gotta fight

Don't step outta this house if that's the clothes you're gonna wear!
I'll kick you outta my home if you don't CUT THAT HAIR!!
Your mom busted in and said "WHAT'S THAT NOISE!?"
Aww, mom you're just jealous, it's the Beastie Boys!

You gotta fight, for your right,


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 30, 2012)

paperview said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, then staples could have been placed in the gash very quickly by the EMT, and if Zimmerman is a quick healer (i.e. his blood coagulates quickly and nicely),
> ...


I thought the EMT's treated him on the scene ?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 30, 2012)

Give this bullshit a rest guys/gals. 

You look really stupid arguing about this.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ravi said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, then staples could have been placed in the gash very quickly by the EMT, and if Zimmerman is a quick healer (i.e. his blood coagulates quickly and nicely), then he may not have needed a wrap or bandage of any sort, yet this is all depending on the extent of the injury involved, and how nicely it cleaned up afterwards, or whether Zimmerman wanted them to place a wrap or bandage on his head or maybe not in the situation.. No matter Zimmerman should still have either light or severe scars from his injuries, and that would be key at this point also in the investigation.
> ...



I didn't think EMT's could pronounce someone dead but apparently they can in Florida


----------



## paperview (Mar 30, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Yes. In the backseat of the police car.  Read the report.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

eots said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



No he said fucking asshole always get away. talks a little more then he said he's running Zimmerman leaves his vehicle. They  talk a little more then dispatcher ask if he was following him dispatcher told him he didn't have to Zimmerman said OK / Dispatcher asked him his name he said George ........He ran. Dispatcher ask him his last name and they talk about where Zimmerman was to meet with the police.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL72w4xiTVU]Trayvon Martin News [SHOCKING FULL] Murder Caught on Tape | Killed By George Zimmerman 911 Call #1 - YouTube[/ame]
Trayvon got away and then came back.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So jump up and down and declare victory, instead of logically and factually refuting my "weak ass" argument.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 30, 2012)

You have mental problems if you think "Fucking Punks" is "Fucking Coons"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGuctYqCDvo"]FUCKING PUNKS!!![/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

KissMy said:


> You have mental problems if you think "Fucking Punks" is "Fucking Coons"
> 
> FUCKING PUNKS!!!



Glad we have that out of the way now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



I gave you the facts pertaining to the evidence that we have been given. It's not my fault you are to stupid to grasp the information. Building a case on emotion is not a guilty verdict in a court of law. As for your argument I refuted everything you said.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Once again, sectioned and amplified:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNI5CA5jijw]Trayvon Martin 911 Call - Did George Zimmerman Say &#39;F*ng Coons&#39;? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


This is going to hurt you more than me.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/5046465-post1325.html


----------



## KissMy (Mar 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > You have mental problems if you think "Fucking Punks" is "Fucking Coons"
> ...



I wish. These minions will continue to believe he said "Fucking Coons" instead of "Fucking Punks" because the media told them it was "Fucking Coons. They can't think at all for themselves. They have no idea what the hell "Free Thinking" is.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



a real _suspicious guy_ looks ..like he is up to no good ..this guy looks like he is up to no good or _on drugs or something_.._its raining _and he is _just walking around _ looking about...he is here _now he is just staring_ .._looking at he house_..._now he is just staring at me_...now he is coming _toward me_... he has _his hands in his waist band _ and _hes a black male_ ..late teens somethings wrong with ..him he is coming to.. _check me out _   he has ..s_omething in his hands_..I dont know what his _deal is _.._get an officer over here_ ,,these assholes always... get away...shit he is _running_.._.he ran_...can you have them _call me_ and I will tell them _where I am at _?


wow, what a histrionic little drama queen...clearly he has the security guard wannabe cop syndrome..seeking attention ..from neighbors and police as..a hero


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > You have mental problems if you think "Fucking Punks" is "Fucking Coons"
> ...



Did you actually listen to that youtube?  Did you notice how KissMy changed the title from the version on youtube?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > The witness doesn't want to become a target, i can't say as I blame him...
> ...





He must have had REALLY big feet!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 
Boy that's not what I got out of that.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



some how that does not surprise me given you own melodramatic tendencies


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e9CkhBb18E]Taxi Driver - You Talkin' me? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> Trayvon Martin News [SHOCKING FULL] Murder Caught on Tape | Killed By George Zimmerman 911 Call #1 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Taxi Driver - You Talkin' me? - YouTube



assuming again


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Did you listen  to the video Kissmny posted? Guess you didn't. Oh and since the video I posted has been the best sounding one you can tell what's going on.
As Kissmy posted


> You have mental problems if you think "Fucking Punks" is "Fucking Coons"


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



*I COULD GIVE A RATS ASS IF THE SCREWBALL MUTTERED COON OR NOT*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exdK7Lirngg]The "Red Herring" Fallacy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



You may not care but it seems others do. In my opinion if they can prove he said "fucking coons" it will give some validations  to their assertion that the shooting was racially motivated.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



oh I am sure the screwball was capable of offing slim shady almost as easy as a black kid..basically any profile that fit his paranoid delusions would suffice..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



If you lived in a neighborhood that had a rash of break ins and you saw a a person that you hadn't seen before walking around and acting suspicious you would do the same.
Hell a while back I saw this guy walking in my neighborhood that I hadn't saw before acting strangely so I watched him walking down the road until he disappeared which was about a 100 feet away, so I walk in that direction, he was looking in my neighbors window, which she wasn't home. I asked him what in the hell he was doing, he said looking for an outside hose bibb to get some water. I told him get his ass out of her yard and I better never catch his ass around here.  He hasn't been back.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> so white people dont break into houses ?




According to the ADT commercials they are the only ones who do.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2012)

so what exactly was suspicious before you followed this person ?..I often hear this term  and most often it is based on some form of prejudice..profiling .racism and rarely on any specific behavior


----------



## Si modo (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> so what exactly was suspicious before you followed this person ?..I often hear this term  and most often it is based on some form of prejudice..profiling .racism and rarely on any specific behavior




I've made several phone calls to the police based on suspicious persons in my neighborhood or near me.  Maybe a dozen times in my life.  Only once was it a black guy.  All times, it was behavior that prompted the call.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Mar 31, 2012)

KissMy said:


> You have mental problems if you think "Fucking Punks" is "Fucking Coons"
> 
> FUCKING PUNKS!!!


It doesn't really matter if he said coons or punks. What matters is that he made a bad judgement that enabled him to pull the trigger.

He saw a black teen and thought "bad guy."


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2012)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > You have mental problems if you think "Fucking Punks" is "Fucking Coons"
> ...



Indeed..though its probably not completely based on racism...it could probably be any number of stereotypes that could potentially trigger his paranoia


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > You have mental problems if you think "Fucking Punks" is "Fucking Coons"
> ...


His first comment to the dispatcher was "we had some recent break ins in my neighborhood  and their is a real suspicious guy." And the guy ran and came back and jumped Zimmerman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



It's all about the race with you just like white people can't break into home, isn't that right ?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Yes, I agree. IMO, he didn't do it for racist reasons, rather he was fooled by his stereotypical beliefs.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


----------



## Godboy (Mar 31, 2012)

Eots, what are you so confused about? Zimmerman knows who lives in his neighborhood. This 6'3 black kid is not one of his neighbors, and theres been some recent break ins. Id be suspicious too. 

What difference does it make anyway? He suspected something so he went to go ask the person why they were there. All trayvon had to do was either ignore him and keep walking, or tell him where he was going. Trayvon decided to attack him instead, and he got shot. Shit like that happens when you get into violent confrontations randomly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

eots before I comment to your post clean it up. This is the second or third post that you have made on the subject that the quote sequence seems to have messed up.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 31, 2012)

paperview said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


I might have missed the link to the written report, where the EMT's treated Zimmerman, do you have a link ? I have been following other people's info here, and have been commenting on that info given, otherwise when I think it makes sence, and I have followed a few links here also, but I havn't read the written report by the EMT's as of yet...Thanks


----------



## paperview (Mar 31, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


There is no written report of the EMT's available.

The Police report (all we have) notes he was treated in the backseat of the police car.
PARTIAL POLICE REPORT:

http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/docs/Twin Lakes Shooting Initial Report.pdfhttp://cnninsession.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/martinpolicreport.pdf


----------



## paperview (Mar 31, 2012)

In case people missed it, the police released 6 separate videos of Zimmerman at the Police Station.  Amounting to over 6 minutes there.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WWDNbQUgm4&feature=youtu.be
That came from  the Sanford PD website:

City of Sanford


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

paperview said:


> In case people missed it, the police released 6 separate videos of Zimmerman at the Police Station.  Amounting to over 6 minutes there.
> SPD Security Cams.wmv - YouTube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WWDNbQUgm4&feature=youtu.be
> That came from  the Sanford PD website:
> ...



Yes most have seen that video. But enhanced photos from that video showed a cut too Zimmerman's head and swelling around the nose and eyes on his face.

enhanced meaning closeup and focused on one area not edited or altered


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 31, 2012)

eots said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 31, 2012)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > You have mental problems if you think "Fucking Punks" is "Fucking Coons"
> ...



YOu did notice that one of his friends (Zimmerman's) speaking out on his behalf is black, right?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's an interesting turn of events that shoots a big hole in Zimmerman's story.

It's not George Zimmerman crying for help on 911 recording, 2 experts say




> As the Trayvon Martin controversy splinters into a debate about self-defense, a central question remains: Who was heard crying for help on a 911 call in the moments before the teen was shot?
> 
> A leading expert in the field of forensic voice identification sought to answer that question by analyzing the recordings for the Orlando Sentinel.
> 
> ...



Many more details in the story.  It's not one, but two experts, working apart, and in different parts of the country, that came to this conclusion.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 31, 2012)

What did the percentage of probability come back on Trayvon's voice Mr. Expert Testifier ?


----------



## FireFly (Mar 31, 2012)

Eye witness on 911 tape renders CNN expert as useless political trash. The 2 witnesses are impartial eye witnesses & will trump all other bullshit from the pea*nut* gallery. Emphasis on NUT!


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 31, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> What did the percentage of probability come back on Trayvon's voice Mr. Expert Testifier ?



Did they have a sample of his voice, prior to the screams for help?  Too bad Treyvor can't give them one.  The more significant thing is, two experts hold to a scientific certainty, that it's not Zimmerman's voice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Here's an interesting turn of events that shoots a big hole in Zimmerman's story.
> 
> It's not George Zimmerman crying for help on 911 recording, 2 experts say
> 
> ...



Holy fucking shit we no longer need witnesses let's just tell them to stay home and hire us some experts.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an interesting turn of events that shoots a big hole in Zimmerman's story.
> ...



You have a witness.  The woman who was on 911, when the screams for help were heard along with the shot being fired into the boys chest, and recorded on the 911 tape.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > What did the percentage of probability come back on Trayvon's voice Mr. Expert Testifier ?
> ...



Exactly. From your link:



> The software compared that audio to Zimmerman's voice. It returned a 48 percent match. Owen said to reach a positive match with audio of this quality, he'd expect higher than 90 percent.



Almost 50% match.  Need both voices to do percentage matches.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Witness: Martin attacked Zimmerman


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



The voice that I hear to me isn't recognized as what a black teenage male would sound like. The screams sound like the voice of someone who wasn't a teenager.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Zimmerman has a softer soprano-range toned voice.....screams sound like a softer voice


----------



## Ariux (Mar 31, 2012)

The paper probably asked 10 "experts" to determine who was yelling, and two say Tayvon.  At the very least, these "experts" knew who was paying them and what that payer wanted to hear.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> You have a witness.  The woman who was on 911, when the screams for help were heard along with the shot being fired into the boys chest, and recorded on the 911 tape.



NO WITNESS OBSERVED TRAYVON SCREAMING.

The shit-for-brains racist lynch mob can't tell the difference between what someone claims to have witnesses and what someone concludes by examining the same evidence we all have.   The woman you speak of didn't say "I saw Tyrvon screaming."  The police also talked to her BEFORE they concluded that all the witnesses collaborated Zimmerman's story.

The woman only concluded that it was Trayvon screaming because the screaming stopped with the gunshot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



The woman pisses me off but if you can stand to listen to her this is the video I was talking about.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj4RHJ0taoc]Trayvon Martin 911 Tape Screaming "Help" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Without samples from the victim, what value will these reports have?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



I wasn't trying to identify whos voice it was, what I said was 
The voice that I hear to me isn't recognized as what a black teenage male would sound like.
That's not identifying who's yelling.  I think most would agree with what I said, at least if they are partial and fair.


----------



## Ariux (Mar 31, 2012)

The person screaming was being beaten.  It's a person under physical stress, who wants the situation to end immediately, above all else.  It's not the scream of someone with a gun pointed at them.  The person with a gun pointed at them is most concerned with not getting shot, not with ending the situation above all else.  This person doesn't want to force a conclusion to the situation if it'll raise the odds of a gunshot.  So, they plead "don't shoot", they don't yell like they're on fire.  Of course, I don't expect anyone with shit-for-brains to appreciate my reasoning.

Therefor it's Zimmerman screaming.  

What's the evidence that these experts have?  The article doesn't say. We're just suppose to trust the alleged experts that the Liberal paper selected and paid.


----------



## rdean (Mar 31, 2012)

Voices are just like fingerprints.  Every one is different.  The difference can be measured.


----------



## laughinReaper (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > What did the percentage of probability come back on Trayvon's voice Mr. Expert Testifier ?
> ...



sure Trayvon can give his voice. Most kids have a voice mail on their cell phones.


----------



## Peach (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



My point is that without both of the voices, this may not BE evidence; it may help the SP, but what other use does it have? You don't hear a black teenage male, someone else might, but without the victim's voice to compare it to, the voice may have been in the area, not connected with the shooting.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



It can be used as evidence, but not used to identify who was yelling.



> the voice may have been in the area, not connected with the shooting.



Come on now you don't really believe that?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Here's an interesting turn of events that shoots a big hole in Zimmerman's story.
> 
> It's not George Zimmerman crying for help on 911 recording, 2 experts say
> 
> ...



He also said he can't say it's Trayvan's voice.

So does it really matter?

I don't remember hearing a word from Zimmerman if it was even him in the first place.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


Thing about the yelling If it is Trayvon yelling why isnt he yelling he's going to shoot me? He has a gun. why just yell help, it's not like Zimmerman told him to shut up why not yell he's got a gun he's going to shoot me?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Sound too high pitched to be Zimmerman.


----------



## Peach (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



IF the killer is charged, and IF, it makes to a jury, it could be argued. I do not see the relevance without a current sample from the victim.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



READ THIS SLOWLY
Let's say it was Trayvon yelling for help why didn't he yell he has a gun he's going to shoot me. Why just yell for help?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



READ THIS SLOWLY
Let's say it was Trayvon yelling for help why didn't he yell he has a gun he's going to shoot me. Why just yell for help?


----------



## FireFly (Mar 31, 2012)

How many people scream help at the top of their lungs into their cell phone voice mail? The 911 call was transmitted over a phone that may use voice compression, VOIP & noise canceling technology.

Eye witnesses destroy this silliness.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 31, 2012)

Ariux said:


> The paper probably asked 10 "experts" to determine who was yelling, and two say Tayvon.  At the very least, these "experts" knew who was paying them and what that payer wanted to hear.



Agreed. You can find the opinion you want to find. And why would Zimmerman have the gash if he was the one opening a can of whoop ass? Why would *the eye witness* say it was Trayvon beating the shit out of Zimmerman? The other side is racist and is making up lies to suit their political narrative.


----------



## Peach (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



If he was scared, it is tough to tell what he might have screamed. Why ZIMMERMAN would yell help, since he had a gun, is another question.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

READ THIS SLOWLY
*Let's say it was Trayvon yelling for help why didn't he yell he has a gun he's going to shoot me. Why just yell for help?*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



He's scared enough to yell for help but to scared to yell he has a gun he's going to shoot me? Please don';t insult yourself that way.



> Why ZIMMERMAN would yell help, since he had a gun, is another question


Because Zimmerman had not pull his gun and Trayvon is beating on him, just my opinion.


----------



## Peach (Mar 31, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > The paper probably asked 10 "experts" to determine who was yelling, and two say Tayvon.  At the very least, these "experts" knew who was paying them and what that payer wanted to hear.
> ...



The photos of Zimmerman are alleged to show a vertical wound hear the top of his head. How would that come from his head being bashed on a concrete sidewalk?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



If the gash doesn't fit you must acquit.


----------



## Peach (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I know of a killing wherein the woman shot only yelled HELP before her death.............


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



*Would you not yell help so that someone could break up the fight and you wouldn't have to use the gun?*


----------



## ThirdTerm (Mar 31, 2012)

Owen's team used the software  to compare the audio of the 911 tape to Zimmerman's voice and it returned a 48 percent match. But the result is not conclusive enough to be used as evidence before the grand jury because Owen didn't have a sample of Martin's voice to compare. It is no better than the initial impression I got when I heard the 911 tape for the first time.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



*You're completely assuming that his head would be bashed straight back. Clearly it could hit at an angle. *


----------



## Peach (Mar 31, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



If I was in a vehicle, WITH A CELLPHONE, I'd have driven to another area, and WAITED FOR THE POLICE.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Yea. Most people aren't heroes (or stupid if that's your spin). But you can't blame Zimmerman for trying to take measures to avoid using a firearm.


----------



## Peach (Mar 31, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Using a firearm for what, when he could have waited for police; HE CHOSE to leave his vehicle, ARMED. THAT indicates which individual confronted the other.


----------



## Zander (Mar 31, 2012)

The  WHITE hispanic is a CRACKER who DID IT.


----------



## Huey (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats a young teen voice calling for help.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...




Well he didn't.....so he fucked up and the kid is dead.

I've heard he's been extremely remorseful ever since. 

But that really doesn't matter. Sucker needs to die to help get Obama re-elected.


----------



## FireFly (Mar 31, 2012)

This forensic voice bullshit is less believable than Sheriff Joe Arpaio's Posse of top expert's who proved Obama's Birth Certificate was a forgery.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 31, 2012)

Huey said:


> Thats a young teen voice calling for help.



Oh, so you're an expert on teen voices now???

You don't even know what Trayvan's voice sounds like and you know it was him.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



That indicates nothing.

The weapon was concealed. Who knows who confronted who.

My money is on the 6 foot 3 kid. 


But then again I wasn't there so I'll just leave it to the Grand Jury.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Is getting out of his car a crime? Was carrying a gun a crime? And doing that does not indicate that he initiated a confrontation. That is pure speculation on your part.


----------



## Peach (Mar 31, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



No, he needs to treated as an individual who shot & killed an unarmed stranger, after his injuries, witness accounts, and evidence is considered. Obama has nothing to gain from this; it might have been best had he not spoken to begin with. 

Zimmerman called 911 after seeing open garage doors, another sign he was over zealous within his "jurisdiction". His 'neighborhood watch' status appears to have spun out of control. A pysch eval would be of use for the defense AND prosecution, IF it gets that far. I wish there was one the SP could use, but that is unlikely.


----------



## Peach (Mar 31, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



C'mon, he called 911, got out his car to look at a street sign where he was neighborhood watch? Keep grasping for sympathy for the poor NOT prosecuted killer........................


----------



## Peach (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Sure as hell did not sound like a 40 year old man unless he was castrated?


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 31, 2012)

*
ZIMMERMAN STEREO-TYPED TRAYVON *

When he referred to him as these ass holes always get away by the color of his skin and his manner of dress because Black man had been breaking in homes and he automatically pre-determined that Trayvon was one of the ass holes and he was not getting away tonight. Zimmerman took what he had and he ran the goal post. He could have easily described Trayvon to 9-11 and the location stayed in his car and continued on to target supposedly were he was going. But he didnt because this ass hole was not getting away tonight. What was Trayvon doing that was suspicious? Walking While Black. 



For all he know Trayvon could have been a Jeho*vah Witness.*



Several years ago my son, native american and black was walking into the complex where I lived and the maintance man asked him what he was doing here and my son when balistic on him and the maintance man crawled away. My son is 40 years old and a manager for AT&T and a degree in business management making over $100,000 a year. Walking while black.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Zimmerman isn't 40 
READ THIS SLOWLY
Let's say it was Trayvon yelling for help why didn't he yell he has a gun he's going to shoot me. Why just yell for help?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 31, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I guess the first family spin that he was headed back to his vehicle and jumped from behind gets blown away now that we know the layout of grounds, and where the killing took place.  Listening to yesterday's interviews with both father and brother, it seems like they're all reading from the same script.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Do you not know the definition of *confrontation?* He got out of the car to continue surveillance. You don't know who started the confrontation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Huey said:


> Thats a young teen voice calling for help.



READ THIS SLOWLY
Let's say it was Trayvon yelling for help why didn't he yell he has a gun he's going to shoot me. Why just yell for help?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Ask the kid walking home from the story armed with Skittles and iced tea.   Oh that's right, you can't.  The distance traveled by Zimmerman, the fact that he say's Trayvon is running, the number of corners turned, and the indications on the 911 tape showing sound like he's running after him, show Zimmerman to have initiated the confrontation.   Why did Zimmerman tell police that he'd wait by the mailboxes?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Peach said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Wait for the police when Trayvon is beating the crap out of him? Wait for the Police while Trayvon tries to take the gun away from him?>\ I don't think Trayvon was willing to wait on the police to get their.

How ever if it's Trayvon yelling why did he yell he has a gun afterall he's already yelling it's not like no one was listening. But Trayvon yelled help and thats all?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



You're a lying sack of shit when you said you were part of the 52% You are part of the lynch mob.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Dude I have debunked every argument that someone has presented against Zimmerman. Just think what a seasoned Lawyer will do .


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a young teen voice calling for help.
> ...



Perhaps at that point he didn't know that Zimmerman was armed.  He just wanted someone to call the police because this dude followed and then chased after him.   The police report said that he had a gun and holster, which means it was probably clipped onto his belt.

That's still speculation, but your strawman seems to have holes.

All we have are the known facts.  Zimmerman chased Martin, even though the police told him not to.  Zimmerman has a documented history of violence, and was even forced into anger management classes by the court.  Martin was on the phone with his girlfriend at this time, and she told him to run.  It's unlikely that a 150 lb kid would go out of his way to attack a 200 pound guy, armed with Skittles and iced tea, unless he feared for his life or safety.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Which lie would that be.  Nope, you're one of those 13% that want to demonize Martin.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...


You are a lying sack of shit you told a bold face lie in that other thread.


Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


Fucking liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



This one you lying sack of shit


Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


----------



## Dick Tuck (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You dishonest piece of pond scum.  On the 911 tape, he was asked if he was following Martin, when he said yes, and was told you don't need to do that.  Then the police told him to wait for them by the mailboxes, to which Zimmerman agreed.  Then he said, "he's running".  

Now how the fuck do you catch him after turning two corners, if you're not running too?


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an interesting turn of events that shoots a big hole in Zimmerman's story.
> ...



The voice expert is also a climate scientist at East Anglia.


----------



## rdean (Mar 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Some people believe anything.  Nearly the entire nation believed George Bush.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...




No fucking way you lying sack of shit. You are lying about what the dispatcher said to zimmerman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL72w4xiTVU]Trayvon Martin News [SHOCKING FULL] Murder Caught on Tape | Killed By George Zimmerman 911 Call # 1 - YouTube[/ame]
EXACTLY when did the dispatcher tell Zimmerman toi wait at the mail box? Before he left the truck or after Zimmerman said he's running.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO LIE.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Ya the woman's HUSBAND stated Zimmerman was yelling for help dumb ass. The child that witnessed the fight STATED Zimmerman was on the bottom. But don't let facts deter you from making a moron of yourself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

paperview said:


> Here Emm.  I posted this a week ago:
> 
> From the moment he hung up the phone (7:14) to the time the police arrived (7:17).  3 minutes.
> 
> ...



Where is the Sanford PD link?  to support YOUR facts?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

paperview said:


> In case people missed it, the police released 6 separate videos of Zimmerman at the Police Station.  Amounting to over 6 minutes there.
> SPD Security Cams.wmv - YouTube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WWDNbQUgm4&feature=youtu.be
> That came from  the Sanford PD website:
> ...



I don't think anyone has missed those video's but what appears you have missed is the enhanced pictures showing a swollen head and a cut to the back of the head, and the video showing a police officer looking at the back of the head of zimmerman.


----------



## paperview (Apr 1, 2012)

Listen up Bigfatsouthernrebel:

I don't pay attention to you.  Get that through your head now. Your posts are boringly repetitious, meaningless, and not worthy of my time.  I'll respond to posters I think have merit.  I long ago deduced you do not.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

paperview said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Also was reported the officer over heard Zimmerman say "I was yelling for someone to help me, but no one did."


----------



## Gagafritz (Apr 1, 2012)

"Hate" crimes are stupid.  Who cares if the person is "hating" on someone or not when they gun them down in cold blood?  This was a murder.  Murder is murder whether you are "hating" or not.


----------



## CMike (Apr 1, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Even if the statement is true, there is no reason to assume that the child killed was the aggressor.



There is no reason to assume he wasn't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Gagafritz said:


> "Hate" crimes are stupid.  Who cares if the person is "hating" on someone or not when they gun them down in cold blood?  This was a murder.  Murder is murder whether you are "hating" or not.



Keep that in mind if YOU are ever attacked and YOU are defending YOUR life and their are no witnesses.


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 1, 2012)

One item that I find curious is that no other neighborhood watch members have spoken either for or against in this case.  Is this because Zimmerman is Hispanic and there is a fair amount of discrimination against Hispanics in places like Florida, Arizone, and California where there are so many of them.  I also wonder about their program.  I have lived in 3 neighborhoods where we had a neighborhood watch.  They were always out in twos and not alone.  Where is their neighborhood watch committee on this?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

paperview said:


> Listen up Bigfatsouthernrebel:
> 
> I don't pay attention to you.  Get that through your head now. Your posts are boringly repetitious, meaningless, and not worthy of my time.  I'll respond to posters I think have merit.  I long ago deduced you do not.


So you have nothing to defend your argument with against me, I'm not surprised that you are ignoring me. You need to stay as far away from facts and keep that flame of ignorance burning inside you.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

There was an interview of (or statement by) the national group or whatever (sorry, fading fast here) that essentially said Zimmerman broke their rules (having a gun on him, following the person). The woman who helped set up this particular complex' watch group said basically the same thing.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 1, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> One item that I find curious is that no other neighborhood watch members have spoken either for or against in this case.  Is this because Zimmerman is Hispanic and there is a fair amount of discrimination against Hispanics in places like Florida, Arizone, and California where there are so many of them.  I also wonder about their program.  I have lived in 3 neighborhoods where we had a neighborhood watch.  They were always out in twos and not alone.  Where is their neighborhood watch committee on this?


In my neighborhood, as well - at least two are out when on 'patrol'.

As Zimmerman was alone, that fact supports his claim that he was on his way to the grocery store when he first spotted Martin.  So, he wasn't on patrol, likely.  Also, according to a handbook linked to earlier, neighborhood watch does not want the folks armed when on 'patrol'.  Zimmerman was both alone and armed, and he says he was on his way to the grocery.  Seems to fit that he was not on 'patrol' at the time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> There was an interview of (or statement by) the national group or whatever (sorry, fading fast here) that essentially said Zimmerman broke their rules (having a gun on him, following the person). The woman who helped set up this particular complex' watch group said basically the same thing.



Here we go again. Was Zimmerman on patrol? If he was not on patrol how can he break the rules? If he was not on patrol are you saying that as a law abiding citizen he is not allowed to arm himself when he leaves his home?


----------



## GUNSIDEAUG (Apr 1, 2012)

The witness, identified only as John, says those cries were made by Zimmerman who was on the ground being beaten by Martin.
The guy on the bottom who had a red sweater on was yelling to me: help, help  and I told him to stop and I was calling 911, he said. 
Martin was wearing a gray hoodie, while Zimmerman was wearing red.
When I got upstairs and looked down, the guy who was on top beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point, John said.
Zimmerman claimed the shooting was self-defense. Zimmerman said he was going back to his SUV when he was attacked by the teen. Sanford police say Zimmerman was bloody in his face and head, and the back of his shirt was wet and had grass stains, indicating a struggle took place before the shooting. 
Meanwhile, the attack has been portrayed by most media outlets as a racist, vigilante-style assault by Zimmerman  a half-Hispanic, half-white, self-style neighborhood crime-watch captain  on an innocent role-model black teen-ager carrying only a cell phone and some Skittles.


----------



## GUNSIDEAUG (Apr 1, 2012)

Trayvon Martin Shooting Witness Supports Zimmerman's Self-Defense Claim?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have asked this question several times in those Trayvon Martin threads which has yet to be answered, so I will ask the question in a separate thread.

In the video where you can hear someone yelling help some say it's Trayvon yelling others say it Zimmerman.
So here's the question If it's Trayvon yelling for help why is he yelling just help? Why didn't he yell help he has a gun help he's going to shoot me? Can anyone answer this question logically?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 1, 2012)

Trayvon's parents insist it was him.  They are his parents.  I expect that.  As far as their statements being evidence that would prove it was him, it's not.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

the tapes have been profressionally ayalysed and the screams are NOT Zimmermans.


He was screaming for his life.

You glibly defend the man who murdered him all because the young man was black.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

U.S. News - Trayvon Martin case audio: Screams were not George Zimmerman's, 2 experts say


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

why on the face of this earth are you people trying SOOOOOO hard to make it a good thing that this young man is lying cold and dead in the ground?


----------



## Peach (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> the tapes have been profressionally ayalysed and the screams are NOT Zimmermans.
> 
> 
> He was screaming for his life.
> ...



ANOTHER broad conclusion; maybe the victim was too scared to think rationally, maybe the victim didn't call out HELP either. Zimmerman's account is all there is, besides a few second witnesses.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

What the hell do you gain by trashing a dead boy?


can you tell us how long you will be spitting on his family as well as his grave?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> the tapes have been profressionally ayalysed and the screams are NOT Zimmermans.
> 
> 
> He was screaming for his life.
> ...



LISTEN I know how you will spam a thread when you can't make your point. I am going to say this one time. It does not matter what the "expert" say. What matters is what a person would do. A person is not just going to yell help the way the person was yelling if they are threaten with a gun they are going to be yelling something about a gun. He has a gun help  he's going to shoot me help.
Face it what happen does not appear the person was being threaten by someone with a gun.
Now continue with your spamage.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Peach said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the tapes have been profressionally ayalysed and the screams are NOT Zimmermans.
> ...



And he's going to yell he's got a gun.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Trayvon's parents insist it was him.  They are his parents.  I expect that.  As far as their statements being evidence that would prove it was him, it's not.



Of course Trayvon parents will say that. According to them and the pictures Trayvon was still 12 years old. wearing that football uniform with the baby face.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> What the hell do you gain by trashing a dead boy?
> 
> 
> can you tell us how long you will be spitting on his family as well as his grave?



If truth and facts are trashing someone so be it.


----------



## Peach (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon's parents insist it was him.  They are his parents.  I expect that.  As far as their statements being evidence that would prove it was him, it's not.
> ...



Trayvon at 17:

Redirect Notice


----------



## Rocko (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe he was screaming after he got shot...right?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I don't think we can rationally expect him to yell anything about a gun... it appears that it all happened very quickly. 

We do have independent witnesses who confirm it was Zimmerman calling for help. We have the parents (hardly independent) saying it was their son. We have a couple of 'experts' (who did not compare the voice clip to any recording of Trayvon) saying that it was Trayvon. Call me skeptical but how does one analyze a tape without using a comparison to the actual person you claim that voice to be?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Peach said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the tapes have been profressionally ayalysed and the screams are NOT Zimmermans.
> ...



Zimmerman's account is not 'all there is'. There are several independent witnesses... who appear to back up Zimmerman's account.


----------



## Peach (Apr 1, 2012)

We do have independent witnesses who confirm it was Zimmerman calling for help. We have the parents (hardly independent) saying it was their son. We have a couple of 'experts' (who did not compare the voice clip to any recording of Trayvon) saying that it was Trayvon. Call me skeptical but how does one analyze a tape without using a comparison to the actual person you claim that voice to be?

Agreed; only the SP can decide to make use of this or not, in making her decision.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> the tapes have been profressionally ayalysed and the screams are NOT Zimmermans.



50/50 chance using incomplete data says those professionals.


----------



## Peach (Apr 1, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the tapes have been profressionally ayalysed and the screams are NOT Zimmermans.
> ...



And who knows how independent they were anyway?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the tapes have been profressionally ayalysed and the screams are NOT Zimmermans.
> ...



So, in fact.... it tells us nothing. That's helpful.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Peach said:


> We do have independent witnesses who confirm it was Zimmerman calling for help. We have the parents (hardly independent) saying it was their son. We have a couple of 'experts' (who did not compare the voice clip to any recording of Trayvon) saying that it was Trayvon. Call me skeptical but how does one analyze a tape without using a comparison to the actual person you claim that voice to be?
> 
> Agreed; only the SP can decide to make use of this or not, in making her decision.



I'm not prepared to take a side on this until there is hard evidence one way or the other. I feel sorry for both families... but we really need to calmly wait for the due process to ensure that we:

a. do not allow a guilty person to get away with killing another individual.
and
b. do not railroad an innocent man into prison just to satisfy the race baiter.

Seems quite rational to me... but then, I am rational.... the TruthMockers of the world are not rational.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

why dont you guys just go dig him out of his grave and hang in a  tree like you really want to do.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



TRAYVON'Saccount is not all there because hes fucking dead.


----------



## Peach (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> why dont you guys just go dig him out of his grave and hang in a  tree like you really want to do.




WHO has suggested THAT TM?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> why dont you guys just go dig him out of his grave and hang in a  tree like you really want to do.



Why don't you hunt down the hispanic guy and lynch him like you want to do? Racist.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

you people on the right seem to have NO IDEA how prejudicial your whole approach to this case is.


You just keep trashing the victim and giving EVERY fucking excuse you can think of to make it OK for some guy on the street to put a bullet in his chest for being outside at dusk.

You defend so hardily a man with NO authority to be on the streets looking for people to try and be the Boss of.

Zimmerman had NO authority to police the area.


Trayvon had a right to be where he was and a right to be alive.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Peach said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > why dont you guys just go dig him out of his grave and hang in a  tree like you really want to do.
> ...



No one.... she is a racist who thinks it's ok to call black conservatives 'Oreos'.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon's parents insist it was him.  They are his parents.  I expect that.  As far as their statements being evidence that would prove it was him, it's not.
> ...



To his mother, Trayon weighs 8 pounds and suckles at her breast.  I expect that.  I know what families go through.  I know parents who heard a recording of someone screaming for help.  They insisted it was their daughter.   It was actually a recording of a man trapped in a burning car.  When people feel strongly enough about something, they hear what they want to hear.  Maybe they hear what the need to hear.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have asked this question several times in those Trayvon Martin threads which has yet to be answered, so I will ask the question in a separate thread.
> 
> In the video where you can hear someone yelling help some say it's Trayvon yelling others say it Zimmerman.
> So here's the question If it's Trayvon yelling for help why is he yelling just help? Why didn't he yell help he has a gun help he's going to shoot me? Can anyone answer this question logically?



How do you know he didn't?  The woman called 911 after she heard the screams for help.  That means some time and screams occurred before we even hear them.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm surprised anyone called 911 after hearing screams for help!   Most of the time screams for help are completely ignored.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



So you believe the woman who called 911 was prescient?  She called because she hear the cries for help.  You have no idea what was said between the time the woman heard the screams, decided to call 911, and the time that we hear those screams.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I'm surprised anyone called 911 after hearing screams for help!   Most of the time screams for help are completely ignored.



You ought to move to a better neighborhood.  When we have an outside commotion, and I wind up calling 911 (thank God it's very rare), the operator is usually ticked because 10 or so of my neighbors have already called.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > There was an interview of (or statement by) the national group or whatever (sorry, fading fast here) that essentially said Zimmerman broke their rules (having a gun on him, following the person). The woman who helped set up this particular complex' watch group said basically the same thing.
> ...



I'm saying what THEY stated. 

Did Zimmerman tell the dispatcher he was neighborhood patrol? Did he tell the officers on scene? I can't remember. 

Dear God ... back to that damned link ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

how fucking sick is the right ?

as sick as all the threads you start to justify a 28 year old man gunning down a boy at night so he can feel like a cop.

You are jsut sure Trayvon is better off dead.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

The cops knew him very well.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Yes, he is. And nothing you say or do is gonna make him less dead.... including railroading an innocent man into being guilty. Right now, we don't know whether Zimmerman is guilty or not.... at least, no one with the IQ above that of a rock - granted, that excludes you.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> how fucking sick is the right ?
> 
> as sick as all the threads you start to justify a 28 year old man gunning down a boy at night so he can feel like a cop.
> 
> You are jsut sure Trayvon is better off dead.



I'm impressed that you actually use his name.... that's an improvement from the 'dead black child' that you used previously.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...





> We do have independent witnesses who confirm it was Zimmerman calling for help.



Yes I agree. However, I was making an attempt to look at it from a different angle so the lynch mob could realize how wrong they are.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

have fund beating the dead corpse of a child for poltical fun


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> The cops knew him very well.



It was worth risking everything they have including their freedom to set him free.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> The cops knew him very well.



That's for sure.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The cops knew him very well.
> ...



No ... but I wonder if they thought he cried wolf too many times.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > We do have independent witnesses who confirm it was Zimmerman calling for help. We have the parents (hardly independent) saying it was their son. We have a couple of 'experts' (who did not compare the voice clip to any recording of Trayvon) saying that it was Trayvon. Call me skeptical but how does one analyze a tape without using a comparison to the actual person you claim that voice to be?
> ...


If I felt he was guilty I would say it. From what evidence we have been shown I don't see it. I am pretty sure the police has not released all the evidence they have. They never do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> why dont you guys just go dig him out of his grave and hang in a  tree like you really want to do.



Idiot.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don't understand why people are so desperate to create a crisis out of it. Can't we just wait for the investigation to finish and then decide who is guilty of what - assuming anyone is guilty of anything. Seems to me, people select the facts that best suit their preconceived ideas of what happened.... and that, to me, is fucking dangerous.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



So they let him go with murder ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question several times in those Trayvon Martin threads which has yet to be answered, so I will ask the question in a separate thread.
> ...



And here we have the fucking liar. enough said to you.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



That is standard procedure for the police. We are not yet entitled to know all the details. In due course, we will. 

Until then, I won't find anyone guilty or innocent. I like to know ALL the facts before I decide.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

How do you investigate without arresting the perp at the scene?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

why all the trashing of the victim from you people?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Fuck you and your "lynchmob" statement.  If there were someone looking for a lynching, you ought to look at the self-appointed vigilante who killed a 17 year old, on a public sidewalk, in a neighborhood that he was living (yes his parents had joint custody), armed with Skittles and iced tea.  As for your different angle, I hope you now realize how stupid your logic was when building that strawman.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> How do you investigate without arresting the perp at the scene?



I am eternally grateful that you don't work in law enforcement.


----------



## Peach (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> why all the trashing of the victim from you people?



TM, some see SELF DEFENSE, that is NOT trashing the victim.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> How do you investigate without arresting the perp at the scene?



How many unsolved crimes are their in America? Wouldn't those crimes be investigated?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You don't see offering a 'dead or alive' reward of $10k as calling for a lynchmob? Interesting.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

powder burns on the hands?

Blood tests for intoxicants?

Why was the boy labeled a JOHN DOE for days when they had his phone in their possesion?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Peach said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > why all the trashing of the victim from you people?
> ...



You're wasting your time trying to use reason with the unreasonable. TruthMocker cares more about trashing conservatives than justice.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

This case has an obvious coverup involved with it.

The perp was KNOWN by the police and his dad was a retired judge.

The same station let off the son of a friend who is ON TAPE beating a homeless man.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> powder burns on the hands?
> 
> Blood tests for intoxicants?
> 
> Why was the boy labeled a JOHN DOE for days when they had his phone in their possesion?



You think those tests were not done? Just because the police have not made it public does not mean they did not investigate. Idiot.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

Yet to you death squad goons Trayvon is better off dead.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

california girl said:


> truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > powder burns on the hands?
> ...



there were no blood tests done on zimmerman


----------



## Huey (Apr 1, 2012)

Do all of you feel good about yourselves,hiding in front of your computer screen calling a young Blackboy names.Just remember he cant hear you now only God hears you.And "vengence is mine saith the Lord".


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

Why did the police reports lie about injuries to the perp?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



If factual, I see no one here supporting that.  Asking that a COMPLETE investigation is done, and looking for justice in this case, doesn't equate to a "lynchmob".  bigrebnc1775 was addressing his illogical "angle" to the posters on this board, ergo calling us a "lynchmob".


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Why did the police reports lie about injuries to the perp?



What injuries did they lie about?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> california girl said:
> 
> 
> > truthmatters said:
> ...



So?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 1, 2012)

Huey said:


> Do all of you feel good about yourselves,hiding in front of your computer screen calling a young Blackboy names.Just remember he cant hear you now only God hears you.And "vengence is mine saith the Lord".


Dumbass.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar
 Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar Fucking liar, fucking liar fucking liar fucking liar


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Why did the police reports lie about injuries to the perp?



The POLICE lied but wanted to arrest him? OMG


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



i know how you spam a thread when you can't make a point.
better start another thread, to show the lynch mob from a different angle.

derp


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 1, 2012)

There is no dispute that Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  He's guilty of that, on the face of the facts and by his own statements.   Was he justified or excused?  That's the issue.  Not whether he pulled the trigger.

The left is no more prepared to accept circumstances in which Zimmerman was justified or excused than they were prepared to accept circumstances in which the Duke Lacrosse players were not gulty of rape.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> california girl said:
> 
> 
> > truthmatters said:
> ...



Why would they? was Zimmerman driving? are you suggesting Zimmerman was behind the wheel of his truck driving drunk and ran over Trayvon?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



hey derpboy the liar has already lied about this shooting that is all the liar will get from me derp boy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> There is no dispute that Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  He's guilty of that, on the face of the facts and by his own statements.   Was he justified or excused?  That's the issue.  Not whether he pulled the trigger.
> 
> The left is no more prepared to accept circumstances in which Zimmerman was justified or excused than they were prepared to accept circumstances in which the Duke Lacrosse players were not gulty of rape.



Guilt would imply there was a crime. Defending yourself is not a crime even if you kill someone.


----------



## CMike (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a CPL. I would certainly carry my gun if I thought I could be in a dangerous situation


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



That's clearly the case.  He want's to push the thread to flames, so people don't see how stupid and illogical his OP is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Fucking liar.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

when will you stop pissing on this young mans grave?

when will it be enough?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> There is no dispute that Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  He's guilty of that, on the face of the facts and by his own statements.   Was he justified or excused?  That's the issue.  Not whether he pulled the trigger.
> 
> The left is no more prepared to accept circumstances in which Zimmerman was justified or excused than they were prepared to accept circumstances in which the Duke Lacrosse players were not gulty of rape.



You don't get to chase someone, who is unarmed and has not committed a crime, and kill them, and then claim self-defense.


----------



## CMike (Apr 1, 2012)

Assuming it was him yelling, he could have been yelling because he was shot.


----------



## CMike (Apr 1, 2012)

But you can if he attacks you or threatens to do so.





Dick Tuck said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is no dispute that Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  He's guilty of that, on the face of the facts and by his own statements.   Was he justified or excused?  That's the issue.  Not whether he pulled the trigger.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is no dispute that Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin.  He's guilty of that, on the face of the facts and by his own statements.   Was he justified or excused?  That's the issue.  Not whether he pulled the trigger.
> ...





> You don't get to chase someone


What law would that be under?



> who is unarmed and has not committed a crime


There is evidence from the 911 call that Trayvon had his hand in his waste band and had something. So from a distance was he unarmed?

You can kill them if you are defending your life.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

CMike said:


> Assuming it was him yelling, he could have been yelling because he was shot.



Not quite.  You hear both the yelling followed by the gunshot on the woman's 911 call.  The stupidity is the moron who started this thread believes those were the only yells, in spite of the fact that the woman decided to call 911 AFTER hearing them.


----------



## CMike (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Why did the police reports lie about injuries to the perp?



Says whom? A very grainy picture?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 1, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


now tape is not enough


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

CMike said:


> Assuming it was him yelling, he could have been yelling because he was shot.



OK I was looking at what happen from a more normal situation. If it was you would you being yelling just help, or would you be yelling at least once something about the person having a gun? Or at least don't shoot me?


----------



## CMike (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming it was him yelling, he could have been yelling because he was shot.
> ...



Assuming there was one shot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> now tape is not enough



Yep that audio is something you and the other lynch mob members seem to discard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming it was him yelling, he could have been yelling because he was shot.
> ...



The women never mentioned anyone yelling about a gun and the dumb bitch would have mentioned that in her 911 call


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Dismissing your lie of omission in the quote, it's in most laws regarding self-defense.



> who is unarmed and has not committed a crime


There is evidence from the 911 call that Trayvon had his hand in his waste band and had something. So from a distance was he unarmed?



> You can kill them if you are defending your life.



So you can stalk and chase someone, and when they defend themselves, you can use deadly force?  Do you have a "coon" stamp on your license?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



You are really a deceitful piece of shit.  The woman called because she heard the yells, yet you cam to that ignorant conclusion that he never mentioned "gun", when in fact you don't know if he did or didn't.

So everyone but your reach around buddies can see what a liar you are, here's the call again:


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick the liar before I respond to your comment clean it up because you fucked the quote function up


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



You're calling me deceitful when you have already lied? The call was recorded and posted in completion in that video dumb ass lying piece of shit.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 1, 2012)

Just becauase there's a call doesn't mean it wasn't edited.  NBC is some some pretty hot water for editing a tape then trying to pass it off as legitimate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


Thanks for posting and proving that you lied here also.
Dumb ass the woman never mentioned anything about a gun until the shot was fired. If the person that was yelling said something about a gun she would have said it on the 911 call.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Didn't say that. I've wondered if (until the subsequent calls) they were  thinking "oh shit, not HIM again". Depending on where the officers were at the time Zimmerman called, they may have arrived sooner.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick the liar before I respond to your comment clean it up because you fucked the quote function up



Already done, you scumbag liar.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You're the one who claimed that Treyvon never used the words "he has a gun".  But in fact you don't know whether he did or didn't.  You just know the screams for help in the seconds before he was killed by Zimmerman.

You are a lying, deceitful piece of shit.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> There was an interview of (or statement by) the national group or whatever (sorry, fading fast here) that essentially said Zimmerman broke their rules (having a gun on him, following the person). The woman who helped set up this particular complex' watch group said basically the same thing.



My understanding is that Zimmerman was not on 'watch duty' when the incident occurred. I could be wrong on that... I've read a lot of crap from both sides... but, if he was not on 'watch duty'... there is no reason why he should not have a legal gun on him. 

Personally, I think it's wise to get all the facts - and make sure we have the facts right - before we start assigning guilt.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

CMike said:


> I have a CPL. I would certainly carry my gun if I thought I could be in a dangerous situation




Dad carries his everywhere, regardless. _Supposedly_ secures it in his car if he's going someplace where guns aren't allowed. Once went with him to a doctor's appointment and as I was bringing his car around to pick him up, I  got smacked in the heel by his fucking .357 as it slid out from under the seat.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Gagafritz said:


> "Hate" crimes are stupid.  Who cares if the person is "hating" on someone or not when they gun them down in cold blood?  *This was a murder.*  Murder is murder whether you are "hating" or not.



And your proof of that is.... what exactly? 

Yea... that will be no proof.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > There was an interview of (or statement by) the national group or whatever (sorry, fading fast here) that essentially said Zimmerman broke their rules (having a gun on him, following the person). The woman who helped set up this particular complex' watch group said basically the same thing.
> ...



I don't know either way ... it was reported that he ID'd himself as neighborhood watch ... but it could be that the police did that. Who knows anymore?


----------



## CMike (Apr 1, 2012)

We were not there. We don't know for certain what happened.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Well.... that would be logical.... even if he wasn't on watch duty.... he'd identify himself as a member... That seems fairly logical to me.... but... he says he was on route to the store... that seems rational.... one would logically expect a member of a neighborhood watch to call in and report a suspicious person even if they were not on watch duty... don't you think?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...





> Dismissing your lie of omission in the quote, it's in most laws regarding self-defense.


I didn't lie 



> There is evidence from the 911 call that Trayvon had his hand in his waste band and had something. So from a distance was he unarmed?



Is this the lie you think I said? Here you go dumb ass
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL72w4xiTVU]Trayvon Martin News [SHOCKING FULL] Murder Caught on Tape | Killed By George Zimmerman 911 Call # 1 - YouTube[/ame]
At 56 second now he's coming towards me At 1:04 he's got his hand in his waist band 
1:21 he's coming to check me out 1:25 he's got something in his hands. That is the evidence from the 9:11 call you lying sack of shit.



> So you can stalk and chase someone, and when they defend themselves, you can use deadly force?  Do you have a "coon" stamp on your license?


What Zimmerman did is not considered stalking under the law and the use of coons is all in your racist lying mind.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



They did so because the county prosecutor wanted a slam dunk case before charging him.  Lazy bastards.



> A law enforcement source who has been informed by Sanford police investigators told Reuters that Serino was eager to make a case but encountered resistance from the prosecutor.
> 
> "Chris would have made a recommendation for manslaughter but Norm Wolfinger's office wanted it to be a slam dunk," the source said. "They don't want to hear that this is wrong or that is wrong with the case. That's the way this county does business."
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


HERE IS THE LIE YOU TOLD
http://www.usmessageboard.com/5050267-post37.html



> he was told by police stay by the mail boxes, and instead got out of his SUV, and by his breathing indicates that he was running. He had to get on a sidewalk path, make two turns to get to where the killing took place.



LIAR.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

CMike said:


> We were not there. We don't know for certain what happened.



No, we don't. And everyone would do well to remember that. But... we do have the conversation between Zimmerman and the 911 dispatcher. That does seem to back up what he said happened. I'm not saying he's innocent... only that he remains innocent until proven guilty. That is our process.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > We were not there. We don't know for certain what happened.
> ...



People when lied about should be defended. and what does appear here that Zimmerman is being lied about. Now if he is guilty it will be found out. People should not lie to get a conviction of guilt. The facts work really good.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



In the audio from the 911 call he didn't identify himself as   neighborhood watch if he did I did not hear it and I have listen to that audio more than I would care to talk about.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aVwPqXc-bk]George Zimmerman Trayvon Martin 911 Call - YouTube[/ame]

"Fucking coons.

Are you following him?

Yeah.

We don't need you to do that."

...

"Do you want to meet with them right near the mailboxes?

Yeah"


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


No according to the 911 recorded call Zimmerman never ID himself as anything with neighborhood watch. And he wasn't on patrol. I may have missed it but I never heard him say it.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



I notice you omit his response to 'we don't need you to do that'.... he said 'ok'. 

Also.... that 'fucking coons' thing... I've heard another clip of that and it sounds like 'fucking punks'. You accept without question that which fits your preconceived idea. I don't do that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



What's wrong with the audio I posted it's the whole call with no pauses 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL72w4xiTVU]Trayvon Martin News [SHOCKING FULL] Murder Caught on Tape | Killed By George Zimmerman 911 Call # 1 - YouTube[/ame]
The dispatcher never told him to stay at the mailbox before or after he ran after Trayvon. You don't have to lie to show evidence of guilt The facts will do that. Maybe you're lying to convince yourself but when you do that it just makes you look like a liar to other people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What about the dispatcher telling Zimmerman to stay at the mailbox but Zimmerman ran thing, would you say that dick tuck lied when he said that?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So it's OK with you that if someone stalks you and chases you, and you stand your ground, that that person has a right to kill you and claim self-defense.  You are one sick puppy.



> > There is evidence from the 911 call that Trayvon had his hand in his waste band and had something. So from a distance was he unarmed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's waist band, moron.  I guess waste band is what gangstas wear to show their drawers.  You know, like the fake photo that the righties were brandishing of Martin.  Logic indicates that it was his phone, which he used to phone his girlfriend.  Is your bullshitting argument now that Zimmerman was justified in stalking and chasing Martin because he suspected he had a weapon?????  You really are a fucking idiot.



> > So you can stalk and chase someone, and when they defend themselves, you can use deadly force?  Do you have a "coon" stamp on your license?
> 
> 
> What Zimmerman did is not considered stalking under the law and the use of coons is all in your racist lying mind.



Zimmerman used the term, along with "up to no good", "he looks like he's high on drugs", and "fucking coons".  Zimmerman prejudged Martin, and the fact remains that Martin was unarmed, had every right to be where he was, tried to run away from Zimmerman, and Zimmerman chased after him.  You claim this is justifiable homicide, by reason of self-defense?  Dude, you're the fucking racist lying pig.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I've heard several analysis of it.  The best real time version was done by CNN, that gets rid of the background noise, and there is no "P" or "K"  sound in the word.  The word used was "coons".


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 1, 2012)

You don't yell for help then state the perceived criminal act. It's usually after the act has been committed that you yell "help, I've been shot."


----------



## JScott (Apr 1, 2012)

You all need to cool off and let the trial decide this case because its obvious youre all a little sensitive at the moment.


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 1, 2012)

Peach said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the tapes have been profressionally ayalysed and the screams are NOT Zimmermans.
> ...



There is much more evidence than Zimmerman account which is inconsistance and do not add up to self defense. 9-11 calls, his medical condition, his history of violence and obsession with black in the nighborhood and break ins. *Zimmerman is his worse witness*.



Zimmerman&#8217;s claim that he shot Trayvon in self-defense.
Dispatcher: OK, and this guy is he White, Black, or Hispanic?
Zimmerman: He looks* Black*&#8230; These *asshole*s they always get away&#8230; *Shit he&#8217;s running*&#8230;
Dispatcher: Are you following him?
Zimmerman: *Yeah*Dispatcher: Ok, we don&#8217;t need you to do that.
Zimmerman: Ok&#8230; Fucking coons [aka "*******" barely audible under his breath]&#8230;.


http://www.theipinionsjournal.com/i...nte-killing-of-black-teenager-trayvon-martin/


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> You don't yell for help then state the perceived criminal act. It's usually after the act has been committed that you yell "help, I've been shot."



Since Martin was found dead on the scene with a gunshot wound to his chest, I'd say it's safe to assume that he was unable to yell "help, I've been shot."  He might have whispered it in the final seconds that he bled out.


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 1, 2012)

JScott said:


> You all need to cool off and let the trial decide this case because its obvious youre all a little sensitive at the moment.



A little sensitive? If we had not protested this would have remained in dead files. we will cool off when this ass hole is arreast and on trial.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> You don't yell for help then state the perceived criminal act. It's usually after the act has been committed that you yell "help, I've been shot."



Unless you're trying to prevent Zimmerman from drawing his gun.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Even the expert analysis shows the voice is almost a 50% match for Zimmerman's. It proves nothing either way. May as well flip a coin rather than rely on that analysis. I trust the 2 eye witnesses. All the other witnesses were only ear witnesses who are speculating just as we are with the sounds caught on 911 tape.


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > You don't yell for help then state the perceived criminal act. It's usually after the act has been committed that you yell "help, I've been shot."
> ...



If is possible that when he say this ass hole had a gun and begin fight and screaming for help  because immediate after the gun shot the screaming stopped. I doubt that if Zimmerman had the gun in his hand ready to fire he was screaming for help
Another thing is Zimmerman was back at his car, how could he have shot trayvon yards form his home INSIDE the complex. 
That he was looking for a house number is pig shit on a stick. all he had to do was give the name of the complex which 9-1 was familiar with. Zimmerman is digging his own shit hole.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



So you say. I've heard several analysis of it too. I don't know what word was used. Since Zimmerman volunteered with kids - including black ones - it is unlikely that he is a racist.  But, either way... it proves nothing with regard to this incident.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...





> That's waist band, moron.



Dumb ass I also spelled waistband correctly in the same post.




> Logic indicates that it was his phone, which he used to phone his girlfriend.  Is your bullshitting argument now that Zimmerman was justified in stalking and chasing Martin because he suspected he had a weapon?????  You really are a fucking idiot.


You are not using logic you are using emotion built on lies.



> Zimmerman used the term, along with "up to no good", "he looks like he's high on drugs", and "fucking coons".


Again you omit what was said Zimmerman said the guy look like he was up to no good and was on drugs. And for the coon response NO PROOF AS OF YET.


----------



## Juanita (Apr 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which means, no common sense atall...but *feelings* which are filtered through her own bias.
> 
> I.e., "willful ignorance".





I based my "feelings" on the facts as we know them to be at this point in time.......zimmerman saw this young man, called 911, told them that the kid looked suspicious, had something in his waist or hand, had on a hoody and was black.......the cops asked him if he was following the kid, he said yes....The cops told him not to do that....It is quite apparent that he did not listen, but kept pursuing the young man.......according to the girlfriend, there was a confrontation---then she lost contact.....so for me, "whatever" happened, Zimmerman "is" responsible for the death of Trayvon Martin.....he had "no" serious injuries, he had "no" trouble getting out of the police car, handcuffed.....so he is a coward and a killer......if that is biased, then so be it.........


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



thanks

Probably came out in an early press conference or something. My googler is broken ...


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > You don't yell for help then state the perceived criminal act. It's usually after the act has been committed that you yell "help, I've been shot."
> ...



Unless you're a dumbass, if you know that your attacker has a gun and you know that you don't, you STFU. You don't yell anything for fear of being shot and killed. I haven't had a gun pointed at me, but I've been shown a pistol when some asshole lifted his shirt wanting to know where one of my neighbors lived. My first thought was to answer his questions as quietyly as possible so he could be on his way. The fear had me frozen.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Why did the police reports lie about injuries to the perp?



Oh yeah:
- The police are lying.
- The ambulance EMS are lying.
- The doctors are lying.
- The coroner is lying.
- The eye witnesses are lying.
- The investigator is lying.
- The DA is lying.

Do you need another roll of tinfoil yet.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And he wasn't on patrol.



Now I have this overwhelming urge to watch Spongebob.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> have fund beating the dead corpse of a child for poltical fun


You have fun with your political lynching.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



Not the point, moron.  We still don't know what those yells were, except for the seconds before Zimmerman shot an unarmed kid, after stalking him and chasing him.

The point still remains as to why Zimmerman chased the kid in the first place, except for his paranoid rants on the 911 call.  On that call, Zimmerman said he's reaching for something in waist band (probably his phone to call his girlfriend about the crazy guy stalking him), and then chases after him, after he runs.

Use your fucking brain.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

FireFly said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > have fund beating the dead corpse of a child for poltical fun
> ...



You seem to enjoy your defense of this paranoid, racist, vigilante wannabe, how stalked, chased, and subsequently killed a kid trying to go home after getting some Skittles and ice tea.  If there's a lynching done, it was done by Zimmerman.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Zimmerman was not doing a political lynching. He was a democrat & helped blacks. Your entire post is full of political bullshit of witch there is zero evidence.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

FireFly said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



No, he was doing racial profiling, and in his paranoid peabrain, a person who is black became a criminal suspect, to the point that he stalked, chased, and subsequently killed a kid who was returning home from the store.  What was Martin's crime or justification for Zimmerman's actions?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



Correct.  The killing occurred on an interior sidewalk, where Zimmerman would have had to leave his SUV, enter that pathway, and make two turns.  I hope they have a complete video of Martin's interrogation.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You din't say that you couldn't discern the actual word.  You said that you heard "fucking Punks".  I can discern that the word sounds like coons, and can't hear any "P" or "K" sound in it.  In context, "coons" seems to be the only logical word that Zimmerman would use, after his prior statements on that 911 call.

Not to worry though, as I'm sure that expert forensic analysts are going to find out exactly what was said, and the morons who thing that a word starting with a clear "C" sound and ending with a clear "NS" sound is "PUNKS",  and have to do more back flips to claim that there was no racial motive in Zimmerman killing Martin.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



No one that I know of is saying Zimmerman did not chase Martin. But what you and others of the lynch mob are refusing to acknowledge is that Zimmerman said "OK" when the dispatcher told him he did not need to do that. It was pointed out to me that the shooting took place 150 feet from Zimmerman's SUV, I have shown that Zimmerman could have been that far when he stopped chasing Trayvon and was heading back to his SUV. Zimmerman is not digging his own shit hole but you and others of the Lynch mob sure like to dig shit holes.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 1, 2012)

One expert said there was a 48% voice match with Zimmerman, but that if it were Zimmerman, he would expect a 90-something voice match?

Why would the expert expect such a high match between two small, poor-quality samples, where one voice is in nervous excitement and the other is in extreme fear and physical duress?  And, why wouldn't he caution people not to jump to conclusions until he can run his magic box on Trayvon's voice?

If there is a trial, both sides will have voice experts insisting on opposite things.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



No he wasn't doing Racial profiling you fucking assshat. The dispatcher asked Zimmerman the race of the person. Zimmerman said he looks black So he was not sure. There is some distance between them and it's dark. It can only be racial profiling when you know the race of the person you are profiling.


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



What? The point was why didn't Martin yell "help, he has a gun." Only a dumbass would yell that someone has a gun while their in the crosshairs. I was not debating the entire case, dude. But for you, I'll give it a go.

FACT-Martin was legally allowed to walk through the neighborhood. FACT-Zimmerman left his vehicle in pursuit of Martin because he looked suspicious. FACT-Zimmerman shot Martin. FACT-The police report stated that Zimmerman had blood on his nose and head. FACT-Zimmerman is a free man at this time. FACT-The grand jury will determine Zimmerman's fate on April 10th. Just about everything else is speculation.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



"They always get away",  "He looks like he's on drugs",  "Fucking coons" were the words describing a 17 year old going home after going to the store.  Those were the words he used after he described Martin as a "black male in his late teens."

Yeah, there was a lynching alright.  A good old fashion Southern lynching.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



No you ignorant moron.  Neither you nor the OP author knows that he didn't yell for help, saying "he has a gun".  Are you really this stupid?


----------



## Ariux (Apr 1, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I feel sorry for both families...



I don't feel sorry for the African family.  They raised a monster.  And, now they're trying to start a racial war.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ariux said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for both families...
> ...



1. They are Americans
2. Who are they?
3. Don't be a asshole like the members of the lynch mob.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...





> "They always get away",  "He looks like he's on drugs",  "Fucking coons"


It sounds like you are Racially stereotyping a group of people.
They always get away could be the ones who broke in the homes in that area.
He looks like he is on drugs? What does that mean to you? 



> were the words describing a 17 year old going home after going to the store.


What proof do you have  that Trayvon didn't also use that time to case homes to break into them? if we're going to assume let's both assume.


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



I guess I am really that stupid. I heard the 911 call and I didn't hear the person yell gun. Now if you want to believe he was yelling gun before the lady dialed 911, have at it. 

The truly ignorant part is that we have the same point of view but because I  choose to base my veiwpoint on facts and not fill in the blanks, I'm a moron. I feel like once Zimmerman exited his vehicle in pursuit of Martin, the law no longer applied. Screams, blood, concrete, etc makes no difference to me. I only want the law revised so it can be used effectively in a 21st century society.


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2012)

An expert in forensic voice identification analyzing the 911 recordings in the Trayvon Martin case for the Orlando Sentinel tells the paper that it is likely not Martins shooter, George Zimmerman, heard calling for help.

Tom Owen used voice identification software to rule out Zimmerman, according to the paper. Another expert contacted by the Sentinel, utilizing different techniques, came to the same conclusion.

Voice Heard Screaming On 911 Tape Is Not Trayvon Martin Shooter George Zimmerman, Expert Says | Fox News


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 1, 2012)

The truth will out. Eventually. 
But it may come down to convincing a jury (don't they all). 
Crazy stuff.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Must be vital.... three threads on it. And each more whiny than the last.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 1, 2012)

The question is if this is evidence that can stand up as being "expert" testimony under the law.
From what I read in the testing there is a 48% chance it COULD BE Zimmerman's voice.
And that will never hold up to the standards in CRIMINAL COURT.
Maybe civil court but never criminal court as it is NOT CONCLUSIVE.
A thorough understanding of criminal rules of procedure is required to eliminate the BS media reports in this matter and the ones that are relevant to criminal law. 
Maybe the court will allow this guy and his analysis into evidence for a jury to hear but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 1, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> The truly ignorant part is that we have the same point of view but because I  choose to base my veiwpoint on facts and not fill in the blanks, I'm a moron. I feel like once Zimmerman exited his vehicle in pursuit of Martin, the law no longer applied. Screams, blood, concrete, etc makes no difference to me. I only want the law revised so it can be used effectively in a 21st century society.



Assuming that Zimmerman continued to follow Trayvon:  Who do you think actually closed the gap?  If it were Trayvon, why wouldn't the stand-your-ground law apply?  The law doesn't require that you be on your own property, only that you not have to retreat.  And, if lean 6'3" Trayvon closed the gap, do you think that obese Zimmerman actually had the option to retreat?

If you think Zimmerman closed the gap, you're right, you are a moron.  Regardless of who closed the gap, wouldn't Trayvon  have the option of retreating rather than attacking?


----------



## Ariux (Apr 1, 2012)

The 48%, pulled out of a hat, brought to you by the same media that insists on exclusively and continually showing a picture of a 12-year-old Tayvon while showing a mugshot of Zimmerman (no charges).


----------



## Trajan (Apr 1, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> The question is if this is evidence that can stand up as being "expert" testimony under the law.
> From what I read in the testing there is a 48% chance it COULD BE Zimmerman's voice.
> And that will never hold up to the standards in CRIMINAL COURT.
> Maybe civil court but never criminal court as it is NOT CONCLUSIVE.
> ...






> From what I read in the testing there is a 48% chance it COULD BE Zimmerman's voice.




I'd find it hard to convict anyone, anyone, on a 2% probability, thats why it appears  to me, the op says "likely"....


----------



## California Girl (Apr 1, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > The question is if this is evidence that can stand up as being "expert" testimony under the law.
> ...



Oh mighty Orange One.... could you merge this bullshit into the other bullshit on it?


----------



## kyzr (Apr 1, 2012)

What about when they found an inordinate amount of "potentially" stolen jewelry in his locker when looking for graffiti markers?  Wonder why the MSM doesn't mention his three suspensions?  That neighborhood had an inordinate amount of burglaries lately, which is why Zimmerman was suspicious.  

1. what was he doing in that neighborhood?
2. why did he have that jewelry in his locker?


----------



## The T (Apr 1, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> The truth will out. Eventually.
> But it may come down to *convincing a jury* (don't they all).
> Crazy stuff.


 
Precisely. Too many already have thier ropes strung waiting for first sight of him to circumvent the Grand Jury.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 1, 2012)

kyzr said:


> What about when they found an inordinate amount of "potentially" stolen jewelry in his locker when looking for graffiti markers?  Wonder why the MSM doesn't mention his three suspensions?  That neighborhood had an inordinate amount of burglaries lately, which is why Zimmerman was suspicious.
> 
> 1. what was he doing in that neighborhood?
> 2. why did he have that jewelry in his locker?



Al Sharpton was on earlier and his explanation of the jewlery in the locker was very convincing.

Trayvon was preparing to go as Mr. T to the school Halloween Party.


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 1, 2012)

Ariux said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > The truly ignorant part is that we have the same point of view but because I  choose to base my veiwpoint on facts and not fill in the blanks, I'm a moron. I feel like once Zimmerman exited his vehicle in pursuit of Martin, the law no longer applied. Screams, blood, concrete, etc makes no difference to me. I only want the law revised so it can be used effectively in a 21st century society.
> ...



See, if you follow a simple back and forth, you would understand that I'm not assuming anything. Zimmerman left his car in pursuit of Martin to ensure he didn't get away. If Zman didn't exit his vehicle in the first place, neither person would have to retreat. Don't allow the color of law to override your common sense. 

The best thing for the gun nuts to do at this point is to disassociate themselves from Zimmerman. If they don't, what's going to happen is that more idiots are going to test the limits in regards to stand your ground and end up getting it overturned altogether.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 1, 2012)

In most of these analysis I have seen there is a sample of the EXACT words used to attempt to facilitate the exact visual comparisons of the voice. A sound spectograph is used to analyze the complex speech wave form into a pictorial display which is called a spectogram.
Time of the speech, frequency of the speech and relative amplitude of the speech has to be gauged and time is on a horizontal axis, frequency vertically and aplitude by differing shades of gray.
With differing speech patterns not from samples this is very hard to "scientifically" study and analyze.
And no way Zimmerman has provided any samples.


----------



## Salt Jones (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have asked this question several times in those Trayvon Martin threads which has yet to be answered, so I will ask the question in a separate thread.
> 
> In the video where you can hear someone yelling help some say it's Trayvon yelling others say it Zimmerman.
> So here's the question If it's Trayvon yelling for help why is he yelling just help? Why didn't he yell help he has a gun help he's going to shoot me? Can anyone answer this question logically?



How do you know he saw the gun prior to being shot?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



What?  He's supporting the real lynching that occurred.   The one you advocate for.  A noose around the neck or a bullet though the chest, it's still the same result.


----------



## kyzr (Apr 1, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> In most of these analysis....



please fix your tagline  "juvat"
Fortes fortuna juvat - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## Salt Jones (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



He's an asshole, like the members of the blacks should die mob. Just like you.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 1. They are Americans



So what?  The family is making this a race issue, not a nationality issue.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I doubt you'd have constructed that idiotic strawman if Martin were white.

I walk down my streets, in my neighborhood, seeing what kinds of plantings people have.  Am I casing their house?  No, I'm just looking, and enjoying a stroll.  A short time back I took a legitimate path through a power grid.  I found this magnificent vegetable garden.  As I was admiring it, I was confronted by this (what seemed to be) belligerent old Jamaican lady.  I guess she was worried about someone stealing her veggies.

We wound up BSing about her pumpkin recipes and composting, and the simple steps to use the power company land for a veg garden.

The old dear might have felt the need to confront me, but she didn't put a 9 in my chest.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 1, 2012)

kyzr said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > In most of these analysis....
> ...



That is what I keep telling my wife. She insists it is an i instead of a j.

adiavat is not the same as that translation is the bold but she says the j was accepted later on in Latin but that the i was the brave and adiuvat was the bold for centuries.
I am going with what I had to begin with, the j and not what the so called lady of the house "expert" told me, the i.

e, i and j in Latin always confused the hell out of me.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 1, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> I feel like once Zimmerman exited his vehicle in pursuit of Martin, the law no longer applied. Screams, blood, concrete, etc makes no difference to me.




Exactly.  You as an adult leave your vehicle in your neighborhood regarding a suspicious teen prowler you have called 911 on your ass deserves to beat down and your head bashed into the sidewalk.

Street law beeotches.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 1, 2012)

Gagafritz said:


> "Hate" crimes are stupid.  Who cares if the person is "hating" on someone or not when they gun them down in cold blood?  This was a murder.  Murder is murder whether you are "hating" or not.



I do not believe this was murder.  Manslaughter, maybe, but not murder.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 1, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> One item that I find curious is that no other neighborhood watch members have spoken either for or against in this case.  Is this because Zimmerman is Hispanic and there is a fair amount of discrimination against Hispanics in places like Florida, Arizone, and California where there are so many of them.  I also wonder about their program.  I have lived in 3 neighborhoods where we had a neighborhood watch.  They were always out in twos and not alone.  Where is their neighborhood watch committee on this?




I saw something on tv with the former neighborhood watch captain talking about zimmerman.  He seemed to like zimmerman and said he did a good job.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 1, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > What about when they found an inordinate amount of "potentially" stolen jewelry in his locker when looking for graffiti markers?  Wonder why the MSM doesn't mention his three suspensions?  That neighborhood had an inordinate amount of burglaries lately, which is why Zimmerman was suspicious.
> ...



Just burglary residue.


----------



## Salt Jones (Apr 1, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like once Zimmerman exited his vehicle in pursuit of Martin, the law no longer applied. Screams, blood, concrete, etc makes no difference to me.
> ...



Yep. Just like you being a 17 year old black male walking on a sidewalk, through a neighbor where you have been invited to stay, carrying candy, tea and talking on a cell phone means you deserve to be shot to death.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 1, 2012)

This shit again? For christs sake can't you find something else to slobber over? Say.....something based in POLITICS?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



I'll add he was on a public path to his home, after being stalked and chased, when he was killed, with a 9 to his chest.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 1, 2012)

So the experts say it's not, but the eye witnesses, and both families who have heard it say it's Zimmerman. Clearly the expert knows better than his parents would know their childs voice.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 1, 2012)

Wonder if it's the same "expert" NBC used to put together their recording...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 1, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> This shit again? For christs sake can't you find something else to slobber over? Say.....something based in POLITICS?



Politics is SHIT Gramps!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


His home? His home in Miami? Public path in a gated community? If it's a public path why is it called a gated community?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 1, 2012)

Go to any med/mal trial and see the expert doctor for the plaintiff tell one side of the story "the treating doctor totally botched the operation and treatment in my professional opinion as a doctor in the same field for 35 years." and then hear the expert doctor for the defendant tell his side of the story "the treating doctor did not deviate from the standard practice and procedures of sound professional and ethical care not once and the subesquent condition of this patient is not a reflection of any negligence of the treating doctor in my expert medical opinion based on 35 years as a doctor in the same field." 
Experts are WHORES.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



You lying piece of shit.   His father was living there, and his SO owned the property, and his parents had joint custody.  Yeah, he was living there.

He had every right to go to the store for some Skittles and ice tea, before he got a 9 to the chest.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question several times in those Trayvon Martin threads which has yet to be answered, so I will ask the question in a separate thread.
> ...




Do you have a brain? Can you reason? Can you think logically for one minute?
If Trayvon was yelling for help that would mean Zimmerman was beating him up. Why would Zimmerman use physical force against Trayvon since Zimmerman had the gun And if Zimmerman had pulled his gun why didn't Trayvon yell don't shoot me or he's got a gun don't hurt me Some one help me he's gong to shoot me. And why did Zimmerman knowing that the police were on the way shoot Trayvon? If you have a brain use it for once.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Lying piece of shit? Trayvon was visiting his father because Trayvon had been suspended from school for ten days because of drugs. So Trayvon did not live their. Yep he probably had the munchies after busting open that nickel bag.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> I'll add he was on a public path to his home, after being stalked and chased, when he was killed, with a 9 to his chest.



Yep he came back to the same area after running away.

Evidence shows he struck Zman .....was on top of him and pounding his head into the sidewalk.

Bang.  DRT.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Treyvon's father still had joint custody.  That was his legal home at the time that Zimmerman planted a 9 in his chest.

So what if someone illegally leaked that Treyvon was suspended for 10 days for an empty baggie?  Is smoking some weed grounds for vigilante killings?

It wasn't Treyvon who had several arrests for violent crime.  It wasn't Treyvon who was ordered by the court to receive anger management therapy

You really are a lowlife pig.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > I'll add he was on a public path to his home, after being stalked and chased, when he was killed, with a 9 to his chest.
> ...



Evidence showed he came back??????  Bullshit.  Evidence showed that Martin was trying to distance himself from the vigilante killer.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 1, 2012)

Uh hmm, must be a 'White-ness.' You know how they do it.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Evidence showed he came back??????  Bullshit.  Evidence showed that Martin was trying to distance himself from the vigilante killer.



Yes trying so hard he got 50 yards or so from their initial confrontation spot where Trayvon went towards him with his hand in his waistband in about 3:00min elapsed from the 911 calls.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



Fuck you, You cock sucking son of a bitch. Run that through one of those machine to see what someone said and it will always come out as Fuck you, You cock sucking son of a bitch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Trayvon was still visiting because he was not enrolled in that school district you fucking dumb son of a bitch.



> It wasn't Treyvon who was ordered by the court to receive anger management therapy


But it was Trayvon that did get suspended for ten days from school because of drugs.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Sounds like you got your panties in quite a knot there.  Breath deeply, and man up that you've had your head up your ass on this topic.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



And I don't have but one thing to say to you
LIAR


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Both parents stated that they had joint custody, after their divorce.  When Trayvon was at his fathers, it was his home.



> > It wasn't Treyvon who was ordered by the court to receive anger management therapy
> 
> 
> But it was Trayvon that did get suspended for ten days from school because of drugs.



Oh man.....a teenager that may have smoked some weed.  There's ground for vigilante killing.  Demonizing the victim again?  Why omit the documented case of Zimmerman being arrested for battery on a police officer, and ordered into anger management by the court?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...



whoa whoa whoa. you're using Zimmermans background, from you liberals we're not supposed to dig into the lives of these two or post any photos of them from the past 5 years.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...





> Both parents stated that they had joint custody, after their divorce.  When Trayvon was at his fathers, it was his home.


Trayvons home was the place  he was enrolled in school. His school district.would be his home. Do you have any school aged children?


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Trayvon's parents insist it was him.  They are his parents.  I expect that.  As far as their statements being evidence that would prove it was him, it's not.



Shouldn't Trayvons parents have video or something that can provide a sample for a vocal analyst to prove it? I would think they would. If they do I am betting the Feds have asked for it. Let's just see how this all plays out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Is this Trayvon at school?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPSbtm6pwDE]Real Life footage of Trayvon Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GUNSIDEAUG (Apr 1, 2012)

LiveLeak.com - Meet The REAL Trayvon Martin: The Truth Comes Out...Drug Dealer, Gang Banger.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon's parents insist it was him.  They are his parents.  I expect that.  As far as their statements being evidence that would prove it was him, it's not.
> ...



Here is a video that is supposed to be of Trayvon. 

Qustionable 





> He's the kid with the ball cap stripped shirt


Questionable
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPSbtm6pwDE]Real Life footage of Trayvon Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > One item that I find curious is that no other neighborhood watch members have spoken either for or against in this case.  Is this because Zimmerman is Hispanic and there is a fair amount of discrimination against Hispanics in places like Florida, Arizone, and California where there are so many of them.  I also wonder about their program.  I have lived in 3 neighborhoods where we had a neighborhood watch.  They were always out in twos and not alone.  Where is their neighborhood watch committee on this?
> ...



so did Ted Bundys neighbors


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Gagafritz said:
> 
> 
> > "Hate" crimes are stupid.  Who cares if the person is "hating" on someone or not when they gun them down in cold blood?  This was a murder.  Murder is murder whether you are "hating" or not.
> ...



I think you are right his intention was not to murder he is a paranoid frightened man trying to play hero in his fantasy world and it all went wrong but manslaughter is definitively a charge that should be considered


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Yes questionable. Trayvon isn't that uncommon of a name for black Americans. We call them "ghetto French" names actually. Might be him, maybe not.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...


Yes it is but I have seen two different sites that have that video and both sites say it's him but that's not proof.


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


So his parents should have something. I remember reading he also wrote raps... He must surely have recordings of some sort if he was an aspiring rapper, right?

Even if it was on a karaoke machine like my nephew uses whenever he comes over.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



If that is him in the video, he's acting like any normal kid would but then there is that fight portion. But I guess this isn't the play ground of my childhood days.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 1, 2012)

eots said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



So you are saying that Zimmerman, in spite of all the evidence, is a serial rapist and murderer?  Man you really did swallow the media platform hook line and sinker.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 1, 2012)

Eots struggling valiantly to make a case against Zimmerman in the fact of actual testimony from friends, family, and neighbors that he was NOT crazy and they felt better having him around.


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


The fights were worse when I was younger. I'd stepped on the kids toe and hit him square in the nose, picked him up and slammed him.

Kids getting guns and killing each other today is even less than my days.


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Eots struggling valiantly to make a case against Zimmerman in the fact of actual testimony from friends, family, and neighbors that he was NOT crazy and they felt better having him around.



Let's let those in law do their job.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



you mean evidence like domestic violence and assaults on police officers ? but no I do not think hes necessarily a rapist ..no he is bit more like this troubled soul I think

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzPBUGUM7KQ]Taxi Driver Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 1, 2012)

God why did Trayvon come back.

Pity.


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2012)

Zimmerman assaulted a police officer and got off.  

Zimmerman assaulted his girlfriend and got off.  

Zimmerman killed Trayvon Martin and got off. 

 It's great having a retired judge as a Dad, isn't it?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Zimmerman assaulted a police officer and got off.
> 
> Zimmerman assaulted his girlfriend and got off.
> 
> ...



Yes law enforcement and state attorneys will risk everything including their freedom to help appointed retired magistrates from other states.

Law School = $200k
State Attorney Job = $100k year
Risking it all for nothing = Priceless


----------



## Ravi (Apr 1, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> God why did Trayvon come back.
> 
> Pity.



Come back? Interesting that you accept Zimmerman's word that he did.

From what I understand, he had to walk the path he walked to get to his father's fiance's home. It sounds more like Zimmerman moved and put himself in the same area that Martin was walking.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 1, 2012)

btw, Si Modo, there was an interesting news story on NPR tonight detailing some people that used the stand your ground law to get off EVEN if they had been the person in pursuit. None were quite like the Zimmerman/Martin case and IMO most, if not all, sounded like a miscarriage of justice. Most, if not all, are under appeal.

I'll find a link if you're interested.


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 1, 2012)

News evidence support Trayvon screaming and fighting for his life when Zimmerman went for his gun. This boy was no match for Zimmerman who set all this in motion to kill the boy and claim self defense. But I believe justice will be served.
Stand you ground law is just an excuse to pick a figth with some one you want to kill and claim self defense.


Dispatcher: OK, and this guy is he White, Black, or Hispanic?
Zimmerman: He looks Black&#8230; These a**h**** they always get away&#8230; *S** he&#8217;s running*&#8230;
Dispatcher: Are you following him?
Zimmerman: Yeah
Dispatcher: Ok, we don&#8217;t need you to do that.
Zimmerman: Ok&#8230; F*****g c****s [aka "n*****s" barely audible under his breath]&#8230;.

http://www.theipinionsjournal.com/i...nte-killing-of-black-teenager-trayvon-martin/


*ZImmerman own words will convict him*.


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 1, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Gagafritz said:
> 
> 
> > "Hate" crimes are stupid.  Who cares if the person is "hating" on someone or not when they gun them down in cold blood?  This was a murder.  Murder is murder whether you are "hating" or not.
> ...



1st degree premediated murder. nothing less


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 1, 2012)

Ravi said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > God why did Trayvon come back.
> ...



Why wouldnt I the evidence and eyewitness support his claim.

Just like the cops and state attorney .


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Gagafritz said:
> ...



I don't think he's going to be charged.


----------



## Peach (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I don't know but feel he will NEVER be charged with more than manslaughter; it is up to the SP however, only she has all the evidence that has been ascertained.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> News evidence support Trayvon screaming and fighting for his life when Zimmerman went for his gun. This boy was no match for Zimmerman who set all this in motion to kill the boy and claim self defense. But I believe justice will be served.
> Stand you ground law is just an excuse to pick a figth with some one you want to kill and claim self defense.
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck? You're taking words that Zimmerman said as if he used them in context as the way you posted them. He was asked what the persons race was.

These asshole always get away hell he could have been talk about you or people like you.
Dispatcher are you following him 
Zimmerman Yell
Dispatcher you don't have to do that
Zimmerman OK NOTHING ELSE YOU FUCKING BITCH.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


I don't either. I think in the end, the best we can hope for is this stupid law gets thrown out from this day forward.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Why wouldnt I the evidence and eyewitness support his claim.
> 
> Just like the cops and state attorney .



If someone's following me, I don't lead them back to my home. 

Although ... years ago, my husband was working graveyard shifts, and I had some guys who thought it was funny to follow me every night after I'd drop him off at work. They knew I was young and scared, and I had my baby in the car with me. We'd just moved from my parents' into our own apartment and I was terrified they'd follow me home. 

My Dad suggested I come over to his place instead, and not try to get away from them. Just let them follow. 

When I approached the entrance to HIS "gated community", I punched the gas and of course the idiots went into hot pursuit mode --- flying through the gate right behind me as I drove onto Federal prison property, where my father and several of his officers were waiting to have a little talk with those thugs.

Ah, good times.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldnt I the evidence and eyewitness support his claim.
> ...



Did Trayvon have his father phone number? did he know how to contact his father? Did he know what 911 is?  Doubtful that any DA would use "Trayvon didn't want to lead them to where he lived" as evidence to get a conviction.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 1, 2012)

According to the FBI 17 year old black males commit the highest violent crime rates of any age group. I bet if there were stats on this age & race group from broken homes with tattoos, hoodies who assume violent thug rap names, participates in playground fights case houses & suspended from school they would have a way way higher crime rate.

None of this means Trayvon was guilty but it is a far cry from the image of the innocent little boy they told us he was.

The other thing is has anyone ever pressed charges against Zimmerman for pulling a gun on them? If he was such a gun nut vigilante on a power trip, there would be situations where this happened before.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Did Trayvon have his father phone number? did he know how to contact his father? Did he know what 911 is?  Doubtful that any DA would use "Trayvon didn't want to lead them to where he lived" as evidence to get a conviction.



I never suggest it would be used as such. 

About the 911 ... what ever happened with the report that the FBI was investigating a call to 911 from _Martin_ ?


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

Also, there was an interview with the father, or a statement made on his behalf, that he returned home later that night (around 11 pm, IIRC) and didn't see any evidence of a crime scene ... suggesting I suppose that the police had already packed it up and left. Reports were that Trayvon's brother was with him at the home before he went to the store, but I don't know that I've ever seen a report indicating who else was there. Maybe the father and his fiance had gone out that evening? 


In any case, that comment didn't make any sense to me. The report said the police taped the area off, and I'd expect it to remain so at least until they were able to examine it in the light of day.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



That was his home when his mother had custody.  Where he was headed was his home when his father had him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Trayvon have his father phone number? did he know how to contact his father? Did he know what 911 is?  Doubtful that any DA would use "Trayvon didn't want to lead them to where he lived" as evidence to get a conviction.
> ...





> I never suggest it would be used as such.


It did lay the ground work for me to ask the question.



> About the 911 ... what ever happened with the report that the FBI was investigating a call to 911 from _Martin_ ?



If there was such a call how would he have the time since he was supposed to be talking with his girlfriend right before the fight? 911 WOULD STILL HAVE HIM ON THE LINE.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> Also, there was an interview with the father, or a statement made on his behalf, that he returned home later that night (around 11 pm, IIRC) and didn't see any evidence of a crime scene ... suggesting I suppose that the police had already packed it up and left. Reports were that Trayvon's brother was with him at the home before he went to the store, but I don't know that I've ever seen a report indicating who else was there. Maybe the father and his fiance had gone out that evening?
> 
> 
> In any case, that comment didn't make any sense to me. The report said the police taped the area off, and I'd expect it to remain so at least until they were able to examine it in the light of day.



Come on now, don't insult your intelligence by thinking the police are trying to cover up for Zimmerman and also wanting to arrest him. Of course the father is going to say something is wrong and if it's second report it's bullshit.


----------



## Trajan (Apr 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Zimmerman assaulted a police officer and got off.
> 
> Zimmerman assaulted his girlfriend and got off.
> 
> ...



wow, you actually may have a point. I have to bookmark this post.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...




News reports said Trayvon was visiting with his father because of a suspension from school.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

FireFly said:


> According to the FBI 17 year old black males commit the highest violent crime rates of any age group. I bet if there were stats on this age & race group from broken homes with tattoos, hoodies who assume violent thug rap names, participates in playground fights case houses & suspended from school they would have a way way higher crime rate.
> 
> None of this means Trayvon was guilty but it is a far cry from the image of the innocent little boy they told us he was.
> 
> The other thing is has anyone ever pressed charges against Zimmerman for pulling a gun on them? If he was such a gun nut vigilante on a power trip, there would be situations where this happened before.



I haven't seen any reports accept for those in his past.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don't necessarily believe the report. It was just very odd. The anchor wasn't making a mistake, confusing Martin with Zimmerman. It was clear by what he said he did mean Martin. The video is down now, and there is no retraction that I can find. Nor can I find where anyone asked the station to clarify. Weird. Either it was a false report (likely) or  something that wasn't supposed to be made public (not very likely).


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Also, there was an interview with the father, or a statement made on his behalf, that he returned home later that night (around 11 pm, IIRC) and didn't see any evidence of a crime scene ... suggesting I suppose that the police had already packed it up and left. Reports were that Trayvon's brother was with him at the home before he went to the store, but I don't know that I've ever seen a report indicating who else was there. Maybe the father and his fiance had gone out that evening?
> ...



How does me saying that comment made no sense and I'd expect them to leave the area secure for at least a day equate to me thinking the police are covering for Zimmerman?


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

The part of that comment that caught my attention was that he said he returned home late that night. So it would appear he wasn't there when Trayvon left for the store.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

I got to ask don't know if anyone has asked but where was Trayvon's father at when all that yelling was going on? A grown male hears yelling is not at least going to look to see what's going on?
Here&#8217;s an estimate of Trayvon&#8217;s route back to Brandy Green&#8217;s townhouse with 911 call times included:
A &#8211; The Clubhouse for Retreat at Twin Lakes.
B &#8211; Community mailboxes.
C &#8211; Where George Zimmerman parked his truck.
D &#8211; Brandy Green&#8217;s Townhouse, where Trayvon was staying.
E &#8211; Zimmerman stopped and completed his 911 call for approximately eighty seconds.
F &#8211; The fight and shooting took place in this area.
G &#8211; Eyewitness &#8220;John&#8217;s&#8221; townhouse.





The time notation is of the time frame in the video

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgR7gCxXQYg&feature=player_embedded]ACTUAL UNCUT AUDIO!!! George Zimmerman's Trayvon Martin 911 - YouTube[/ame]

The fight was that close to the home of Trayvons father and he didn't come out if he claims that was his son yelling


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



OK who's saying the area wasn't tape off?


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



His father. Supposedly he didn't see a crime scene when he returned home that night.  I'll poke around and see where that may be ... I can't remember if it was in an interview with his dad, or the attorney speaking for the parents.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Well there you go his father is going to say anything. The police may not have put up tape ( which is very doubtful but you never know), they could have taken the tape down since they figured they had all the evidence they needed. After all it was pretty clear cut and centralized except for retracing the steps part. I really don't see a problem here. It wasn't like the police were still looking for more suspects.


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2012)

The lead investigator did not believe George Zimmerman's story and recommended the night of the killing that he be charged with manslaughter.

The state attorney, Norman Wolfinger, said no, and Zimmerman was released.

Zimmerman's father, Robert Zimmerman, is a former judge and his mother worked at the courthouse.

The question is, Did Robert Zimmerman call Norman Wolfinger the night of the killing and is that the reason he showed up at the police station on a SUNDAY NIGHT?


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

> Meanwhile, police fingerprinted the dead teen, who carried no ID. He  had never been arrested, so 12 hours passed before anyone knew his name.
> 
> 
> &#8220;I  have never seen a crime scene cleaned up so fast,&#8221; Trayvon&#8217;s father,  Tracy Martin, told The Miami Herald. *He came home that night just before  11 p.m. and saw no trace of a crime.* It was not until he called police  the next morning that a major crimes detective went to the townhouse  where his girlfriend lives to break the news.



Why would his father have waited until the next morning to report his son missing? I know it doesn't have anything to do with the shooting, but I have a real problem with that. 
Read more here: What is known, what isn&#x2019;t about Trayvon Martin&#x2019;s death - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com​


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The police report said it was taped off.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

Could the police have cleared that scene in 3 hours ??


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> Could the police have cleared that scene in 3 hours ??



I don't think it was 3 hours on the police report I looked at the police hadn't checked out of the area until the early morning hours on the next day. But as I said it was pretty clear cut. They had the shooter, wasn't looking for anyone else, the witness statements, photos, had the clothes, the body, the gun, the casing and the projectile from the spent casing.  I just don't see what's the big deal? Maybe the father lied.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> > Meanwhile, police fingerprinted the dead teen, who carried no ID. He  had never been arrested, so 12 hours passed before anyone knew his name.
> >
> >
> > &#8220;I  have never seen a crime scene cleaned up so fast,&#8221; Trayvon&#8217;s father,  Tracy Martin, told The Miami Herald. *He came home that night just before  11 p.m. and saw no trace of a crime.* It was not until he called police  the next morning that a major crimes detective went to the townhouse  where his girlfriend lives to break the news.
> ...



I asked that question earlier where was Trayvon's father which his home is not that far away from where the fight took place and all the yelling was going on? He didn't even come outside to see about the gun shot?


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Could the police have cleared that scene in 3 hours ??
> ...



Three hours meaning from the time they transported Zimmerman to when the father says he got home. 

No big deal, other than I wondered who was at the home with Trayvon and his brother, and why the father didn't call the police about his son until the next morning. I can't imagine my kid walking out to the 7-11 for snacks, not coming home and me waiting until the next day to call police.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I asked that question earlier where was Trayvon's father which his home is not that far away from where the fight took place and all the yelling was going on? He didn't even come outside to see about the gun shot?



Apparently he wasn't home.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

Excuse me whilst I go throw something through the TV. I simply can't take another _Alouette._


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked that question earlier where was Trayvon's father which his home is not that far away from where the fight took place and all the yelling was going on? He didn't even come outside to see about the gun shot?
> ...



How did he know that Trayvon had went to the store?


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Brother? 

I'd like to know who _was_ there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



apparently no one.


----------



## JScott (Apr 1, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> JScott said:
> 
> 
> > You all need to cool off and let the trial decide this case because its obvious youre all a little sensitive at the moment.
> ...



And its in the spotlight. We all know what happened but we dont know the facts. We werent there. All Im saying is let justice be served. None of us have the right to lynch either one of these guys.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The parents still shared custody.  If your logic made any sense, what was his kid brother doing there?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



His brother is not the issue. FAIL


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



His presence means your speculation is bullshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


His brother is not the issue it's your attempt to dodge the subject.
Trayvon had an older brother who was in college. But if you want to go there go for it. Kid brother. right.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The point remains that Martin's parents shared custody.  Your contention that this was not his home is bullshit.  Your contention that the only reason he was there was because of his suspension is suspect, since his kid brother was also there.  You really aren't very bright.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Excuse me whilst I go throw something through the TV. I simply can't take another _Alouette._


Je te plumerais la tete, je te plumerais la tete.

Et la tete!

Et la tete!

Allouette, gentile allouette.  Allouette, je te plumerais!

Je te plumerais les ailes, je te plumerais les ailes.

Et les ailes!

Et les ailes!

Allouette, gentile allouette............


----------



## Ropey (Apr 2, 2012)

Frere Jacques, frere Jacques,
Dormez-vous? Dormez-vous?
Sonnez les matines! Sonnez les matines!
Din, dan, don. Din, dan, don.


Oops...


----------



## Si modo (Apr 2, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Frere Jacques, frere Jacques,
> Dormez-vous? Dormez-vous?
> Sonnez les matines! Sonnez les matines!
> Din, dan, don. Din, dan, don.
> ...


Allons enfants de la patrie, le jour de gloire est arrive.

Contra nous de la tyrannie, l;entard sanglant est leve

l'entard sanglant est leve

Entendez-vous dans les campagnes


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 2, 2012)

*Threads merged.*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 2, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me whilst I go throw something through the TV. I simply can't take another _Alouette._
> ...



You do realize that the particular song you've quoted is one that tells you how to pluck birds, right?

Why do you take joy in picking the feathers off of birds?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 2, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



your wife is right.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 2, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


 BARNEY FRANK IS A FAGGOT !!


----------



## sedunham (Apr 2, 2012)

What I know and don't know:

Don't know whether the shooting was justified.

Know that carrying a gun outside your home is a really bad idea.

Know that "profiling", or whatever you want to call it, was legitimate in this situation. Most of the burglaries were carried out by young black males. If they were carried out by 300-lb white men, and you saw one standing around and staring, it is reasonable to be suspicious of him. If everybody would get off their racism high horse for a moment, you would see that this is the same thing. Maybe. You can't look into Zim's heart.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 2, 2012)

sedunham said:


> What I know and don't know:
> 
> Don't know whether the shooting was justified.
> 
> ...



Fine.

He could have sat in his SUV after calling 911. That would have been the end of it.

Once he got out of his SUV he instigated an event which resulted in the death of an innocent young kid.

And it should be a judge and jury that decides whether or not that was a crime.

Not the police.


----------



## sedunham (Apr 2, 2012)

I totally agree. I'm just trying to downplay the profiling angle.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 2, 2012)

sedunham said:


> I totally agree. I'm just trying to downplay the profiling angle.



What? By saying Zimmerman was engaged in profiling? He was. And he can do that. He can be a blatant racist. He can call 911 all he wants.

That's because he's a private citizen. Once that gets into the public realm..like the police..then it becomes a problem. And it seems like they might have been doing that. Which is why it took national attention to get any traction on justice.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sallow said:


> sedunham said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree. I'm just trying to downplay the profiling angle.
> ...



Depends on your definition of the word 'justice'. Railroading an innocent man into prison - that is not how I define justice. Yet, you appear very comfortable with that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



You said why was his brother there. Now you are trying to move the goal post again. Talking about not being bright, horse shit is smarter than you. What happen to Trayvon's little brother argument? Oh that's right he aged rapidly and became Trayvon's older brother who was in college. Imagine that stupid.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 2, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > sedunham said:
> ...



Had the police made an arrest, Zimmerman posted bail, and had a trial by a judge and jury..you wouldn't even know about this.

Your beef *should be *with the police.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Who ever reported that his brother was home reported it incorrectly. The fiancee has a son, that is more than likely the child that was reported as Trayvon's younger brother.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 2, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Was Ron Goldman's brother home when he was murdered? Was he in the wrong neighborhood?

Anyone know?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



The professional news media calling Trayvon's father's girlfriend son his little brother? These people are supposed to be paid professional's. No I think dick tuck is just confused.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




The States Attorney wants a conviction he's not going to charge a person go to trial without at least a 50/50  chance of a conviction. 12 people would have to agree to guilty for a conviction. It would never have happened with the evidence the police submitted to the to the state attorney.


----------



## sedunham (Apr 2, 2012)

Sallow said:


> sedunham said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree. I'm just trying to downplay the profiling angle.
> ...



I'm saying that he probably was profiling, but that it has nothing whatsoever to do with judging the legality or illegality (or even the necessity) of the shooting. That's a whole different discussion, and it merely clouds the issue here.

I'm generally a liberal, but "profiling" is just another word for "judging the odds", and you're doing yourself a disservice if you tell yourself not to do it at the risk of your personal safety. I'm a middle-aged white, and I was accosted (physically pushed around) by a group of teenage blacks just a few years ago. So if I see a group of young blacks or young whites coming down the sidewalk, which group is most likely to cause me trouble? The answer is obvious - that's "judging the odds", and that's called survival, not racism.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Yes, I know that.  Still , it's a catchy tune.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 2, 2012)

Sallow said:


> sedunham said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree. I'm just trying to downplay the profiling angle.
> ...


So, when a 911 operator asks whether the suspicious person being called about is white or black, and the caller says they think he's black, that's racist and profiling.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me whilst I go throw something through the TV. I simply can't take another _Alouette._
> ...



Negged!!!!!


----------



## Si modo (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


----------



## California Girl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Why should I have a beef with the police? If they have properly investigated, I have no issue with them. It is the State that decides to proceed to trial.... not the police. I have no issue with any law enforcement officials that do the job they are paid to do properly. 

The only reason any of us know about this is because the family of the victim are not happy with the process. So they created 'trial by media'. Now, I can understand - and feel huge sympathy for - the family's outrage.... but outrage should not be used to railroad the system into pandering to opinion. Opinion is not evidence, it is not fact.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

yidnar said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



How long have you had Tourette's ?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 2, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > sedunham said:
> ...



Some people's logic is very slightly questionable.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 2, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


They just follow the pack.  Sad.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Case was being sent to grand jury from the start. Read the incident report. Evidence gathered. Then it is sent to crime lab. Have to wait for crime lab results.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> *Case was being sent to grand jury from the start.* Read the incident report. Evidence gathered. Then it is sent to crime lab. Have to wait for crime lab results.



I don't think so.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > *Case was being sent to grand jury from the start.* Read the incident report. Evidence gathered. Then it is sent to crime lab. Have to wait for crime lab results.
> ...



Well then you are not very smart.
The DA had a press conference last week and stated as soon as they had the crime lab reports back they were making a grand jury presentment.
And the incident report says "evidence gathered" and that means there is a chain of custody and under Florida law that evidence goes to the crime lab.
And every state in the country's crime lab is backlogged with drug cases so it takes sometimes months to get any results back.
It is not "I don't think so" with you it is "I do not want to think so"
Your mind is made up and your bias and prejudice stands out as a result of it.
You believe 30 second sound bite rank hearsay media and have made your mind up before seeing one piece of evidence.
Pity the poor soul that ever has you as a juror. 
As a citizen you are supposed to know that the presumption of innocence is the foundation of this country. 
Govern yourself accordingly.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Oh shut the fuck up. You have no clue what I "believe". 

You said this was being sent to the Grand Jury from the start. And since you were responding to a post about the initial investigation, silly me --- I assumed you were talking about, well, _the initial investigation_. Which was not sent to a Grand Jury because the prosecutor declined to pursue charges against Zimmerman.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Ok, I will take your word for that and give you the benefit of the doubt but I scrolled and read every post and your post did not indicate that when I read it.
Grand jury presentations are made all the time WITHOUT an arrest.
Common.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 2, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


 
Storey said from the beginning that it was being sent to grand jury...but that if she had evidence, she wouldn't have to wait for the grand jury to indict to make an arrest.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ok, I will take your word for that and give you the benefit of the doubt but I scrolled and read every post and your post did not indicate that when I read it.
> Grand jury presentations are made all the time WITHOUT an arrest.
> Common.



If a prosecutor doesn't plan to file charges, why would he take a case in front of the Grand Jury for an indictment? Makes no sense, just a waste of time and money. 

I don't believe there will be a Grand Jury presentment in this case, either. I don't think Zimmerman will be charged.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I will take your word for that and give you the benefit of the doubt but I scrolled and read every post and your post did not indicate that when I read it.
> ...


That's my suspicion as well.

And, I have to assume that if the investigation were anything other than SOP up to and including this point, the Feds would have assumed investigation responsibility.

As far as I know, they haven't.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


He's said that before and been corrected so I'm not sure why he continues to repeat the lie.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Are they conducting their own investigation parallel to this one, or just watching from the sidelines? I've seen it reported both ways.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


My understanding about how the FBI functions whenever there is a public corruption case (meaning the local cops haven't done their job, for example), they take over the investigation.

So, as this suspicion that the Sanford and Florida cops haven't done their job would fall in that category - public corruption - the feds would have taken over.  I have heard no announcement from the FBI that they have an open public corruption case in this matter.  (That doesn't mean they don't, but I would bet good money they would announce it,  if it were the case, and considering the press and political figures involved.)

I doubt the feds are on the sidelines, either.  But, I do imagine they are assisting.

That's just how I understand how that works.  There has to be an open case of public corruption with the feds, otherwise the feds cannot commandeer local government's rights to investigate, enforce, and adjudicate their laws.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 2, 2012)

Have you guys already seen this?

Another witness says it was Zimmerman screaming, and he saw bandages and a swollen nose:


"
"I saw George. He was banged up. His head had two big bandages, that weren't flat, had a bump on them," the neighbor, who did not want to be identified, said.
He described where the injuries were.
"I seen him have a big bandage on his nose and his nose swollen. On the side, where his eyes were at, it was swollen," he said.
He points out exactly where on a picture.
"I seen the bandage right here, and this side of his nose and this side of his nose was swollen.
The surveillance video was released by Sanford police of Zimmerman when he was brought in for questioning after the shooting. Bruises and bandages aren't visible, but you can see an officer looking at the back of his head.
"Once you get into a fight you don't show bruises that day, it shows the next day," he said.
The neighbor says Zimmerman had to have acted in self-defense.
Neighbor defends George Zimmerman


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I will take your word for that and give you the benefit of the doubt but I scrolled and read every post and your post did not indicate that when I read it.
> ...



When did the prosecutor ever state he never intended to file charges?
Go back to 6th grade and retake civics.

Charges do not mean shit. INDICTMENTS MEAN SHIT.

The PEOPLE INDICT, the police file charges. 
Good grief Emma, come on.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 2, 2012)

The incident report CLEARLY STATES: "Zimmerman treated with first aid"

Don't you folks ever do any research?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> So if some guy stalks you, and perhaps flashes a gun, even if it's holstered, you wouldn't have the right to defend yourself against a potentially fatal threat?  If this were a black man, who shot a white teen, and all the other facts were the same, and was given a walk by a DA, you'd be dancing around dimes to change your position.  My position would remain the same.



Bullshit.

First off, it wouldn't even get a mention in the papers, and you would defend the shooting - you know you would.



> It's not an issue of white on black crime, or white on black crime (except for Zimmerman's "fucking coons" comment).  It's a question of equal justice.



The only thing you care about is race.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Oh for fuck's sake. An indictment is a formal charging document. 



> The lead homicide investigator in the shooting of unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin recommended that neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman be charged with manslaughter the night of the shooting, multiple sources told ABC News.
> 
> But Sanford, Fla., Investigator Chris Serino was instructed to not press  charges against Zimmerman because the state attorney's office headed by  Norman Wolfinger determined there wasn't enough evidence to lead to a  conviction, the sources told ABC News.


Trayvon Martin Investigator Wanted to Charge George Zimmerman With Manslaughter - ABC News

(the city/police reacted to these --- and other --- leaks by issuing a statement that those doing so could face termination)

I don't think it's going to get to a grand jury proceeding because _this_ prosecutor will also recommend that he not be charged.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Why should I have a beef with the police?



You don't understand.

Shallow has the answer, Zimmerman with the light skin is guilty. All investigations by the police MUST be conducted in such a way as to support the guilt of Zimmerman. Any evidence which would cast doubt on his guilt MUST be dismissed and kept from the public.

The job of the police is to show the white guy's guilt.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> The incident report CLEARLY STATES: "Zimmerman treated with first aid"
> 
> Don't you folks ever do any research?




Who is saying he _wasn't_ treated on scene? Who the hell are you arguing with


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Have you guys already seen this?
> 
> Another witness says it was Zimmerman screaming, and he saw bandages and a swollen nose:
> 
> ...



Notice this neighbor is BLACK. He said Zimmerman was justified, that is Zimmerman screaming & he is no racist. He says Zimmerman has black folks over to his house.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 2, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > sedunham said:
> ...



Did you listen to the tape.  As Martin passes the SUV, Zimmerman said he was a black male in his late teens.  After that he said, "they always get away" and "fucking coons."


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Apparently you didn't listen to the audio. No mention of Martin passing the TRUCK Zimmerman was asked what the race was and he told them. Nor can the word COON be positively identified.  But do continue with your lynch mob fest.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The relevant part is "black male in his late teens", moron.  "Coming straight towards me" indicates he passed Zimmerman's vehicle.  You are such a lying, intellectually dishonest slut, I can't believe your head hasn't exploded.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought he said "19".


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> > Meanwhile, police fingerprinted the dead teen, who carried no ID. He  had never been arrested, so 12 hours passed before anyone knew his name.
> >
> >
> > I  have never seen a crime scene cleaned up so fast, Trayvons father,  Tracy Martin, told The Miami Herald. *He came home that night just before  11 p.m. and saw no trace of a crime.* It was not until he called police  the next morning that a major crimes detective went to the townhouse  where his girlfriend lives to break the news.
> ...



Why not?  He let his son travel around at night after having been suspended from school, do you really think he was a good father?  Can you imagine any parent saying "Yeah, I'd let my kid go by himself to the convenience store in the dark to get himself some ice tea and skittles while he was suspended from school."


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Moron listen up you are taking part of what was said and what happen and adding to something that did not happen.Walking past the truck is not the same as he's walking to me and then he's running. There is no mention that Zimmerman and Trayvon came in close contact of each other until the shooting. Embellishing is just another word for lying. And when you add to the facts when it did not happen that way you are in fact embellishing. It's not needed nor should it be acceptable.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I thought he said "19".



No Zimmerman said late teens


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > > Meanwhile, police fingerprinted the dead teen, who carried no ID. He  had never been arrested, so 12 hours passed before anyone knew his name.
> ...



Going to the 7-11 isn't traveling around. I can't say that he's a bad father, I don't know the man. My only concern is that he's saying he didn't call the police until the next morning (he'd said in prior interviews he did so to report him missing).


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



But he went to bed not knowing where his son was. What Father would do this? Especially since his son was in trouble already?


----------



## JScott (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



That makes him guilty?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

JScott said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



That makes who guilty?


----------



## paperview (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Going to the 7-11 isn't traveling around. I can't say that he's a bad father, I don't know the man. My only concern is that he's saying he didn't call the police until the next morning (he'd said in prior interviews he did so to report him missing).


Everything I've seen shows he trusted and loved his son dearly and knew him to be basically a good kid.  There were a few school issues where he showed he was no angel, and a whole lot like a lot of teenagers out there who try pot and start to feel their 'adulting' 17 years - that is, starting to grow into a man.  

My son tried pot at that time, and he had a few school issues, minor, but all in all, not much to worry about.  Today I am waiting to go to his graduation from college in a few weeks (YAY!!) where he is graduating Magna Cum Laude, (Yay again!) and he's on his way to his next step to where he plans to eventually get his PhD.  And he's an INCREDIBLE son - in all ways.  

His mother states Trayvon had *never* been in a  fight (well, once as a pre-schooler with his brother lol) - but absolutely no _real _fights he'd ever been in ...so say his classmates as well that he was one not ever prone to fighting, or ever had any violent tendencies (we can't say the same for Zimmerman.)

Tray had never been in trouble with the law, and from his father, they had an excellent relationship. I think when Tracy and his fiance came home at 10:30 and they saw he was not home, it was just as they thought had happened:



> Back at the Retreat at Twin Lakes, Tracy Martin and Brandy Green   returned to her town house around 10:30 p.m. to find her son, but not   his. Trayvon had gone to the store, Chad explained.
> 
> *The adults did not panic. Trayvon was 17, after all. Maybe he had gone   to visit a cousin in nearby Oviedo, or maybe he had met a girl along  the  way, and was chatting her up. Mr. Martin called Trayvon&#8217;s  cellphone,  but it went straight to voice mail. Then he called the  cousin, who did  not answer, but he expected the young man to call back.  They went to  sleep.        *
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/u...-a-review-of-ideals.html?pagewanted=7&_r=1&hp

He was 17, knew he was a good kid, and didn't freak out. Figured he'd be home soon, and went to bed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Going to the 7-11 isn't traveling around. I can't say that he's a bad father, I don't know the man. My only concern is that he's saying he didn't call the police until the next morning (he'd said in prior interviews he did so to report him missing).
> ...



He was a kid that was suspended from school, Many crooks don't have records until they're caught. Have you seen his myspace page? Gangsters want to be.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Going to the 7-11 isn't traveling around. I can't say that he's a bad father, I don't know the man. My only concern is that he's saying he didn't call the police until the next morning (he'd said in prior interviews he did so to report him missing).
> ...



Ok, putting it into that context changes things, and that he was a son rather than a daughter probably factored into it as well.  I had girls, and I didn't dare go to bed until I knew they were in the house. I can remember being angry with my own father for not putting my brother on the short leash I was forced to wear lol. 

Congratulations on your son's graduation!! I know you are soooo proud of him! You did good, Mom


----------



## paperview (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Thanks <<<beaming>>>


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He was a kid that was suspended from school, Many crooks don't have records until they're caught. Have you seen his myspace page? Gangsters want to be.



Gangsters want to be what?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 2, 2012)

He HAD been in trouble with the law.

The school gave his bag with his burglary tool and women's jewelry that he refused to identify (he was *holding* it for an *unnamed* friend) to the cops, but since the items hadn't been reported stolen, they didn't have anything.

If that happened to my kid, I would count that as "trouble" with the law.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I thought he said "19".



You also thought there was a "P" and a "K" sound in "coons".  Zimmerman clearly said late teens.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 2, 2012)

What on earth are you talking about?

It's not clear to me, not that it matters. I see you have super sonic hearing though. Is it a blessing or a curse?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Apr 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> He HAD been in trouble with the law.
> 
> The school gave his bag with his burglary tool and women's jewelry that he refused to identify (he was *holding* it for an *unnamed* friend) to the cops, but since the items hadn't been reported stolen, they didn't have anything.
> 
> If that happened to my kid, I would count that as "trouble" with the law.



It's a bit different both qualitatively and quantitatively from someone who plead to battery on a police officer, and was ordered by the court to anger management.

Ask 100, 1,000, 10,000 police officers the last time they were assaulted by someone smoking weed.  Ask the same cohort the last time they were assaulted by someone drinking.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > He was a kid that was suspended from school, Many crooks don't have records until they're caught. Have you seen his myspace page? Gangsters want to be.
> ...



Didn't see his myspace page before it was shut down I see.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > He HAD been in trouble with the law.
> ...



I was.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 2, 2012)

For the people who like to take whatever they're fed by the press and run with it:

"
NBC disclosed today that it will be launching an internal investigation into a segment about the Trayvon Martin case that appeared on the _Today_ show, in which a call between George Zimmerman and a 911 dispatcher prior to Martin's death was edited in such a way that it portrays Zimmerman as a racial profiler. The editorial decision under review involves the removal of the dispatcher's inquiry about the race of the person Zimmerman was following &#8212; Martin. Absent that question, Zimmerman's comments get strung together as if he said, in sequence, "This guy looks like he&#8217;s up to no good. He looks black."

The Washington _Post _provides the full transcript of that part of the call:

Zimmerman: This guy looks like he&#8217;s up to no good. Or he&#8217;s on drugs or something. It&#8217;s raining and he&#8217;s just walking around, looking about.
Dispatcher: OK, and this guy &#8212; is he black, white or Hispanic?
Zimmerman: He looks black. "

NBC to Internally Investigate Misleading Segment on Zimmerman 911 Call -- Daily Intel​


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> NBC to Internally Investigate Misleading Segment on Zimmerman 911 Call -- Daily Intel​



Dishonest, and I hope they get smacked for it. 

I found it fucking hilarious that Hannity dared to discuss this on his show, considering that's how he routinely operates. There are many, _many_ examples, but this is one of my favorites: 

Stewart teaches MSNBC to selectively edit clips the Fox News way | The Raw Story

video, at 5:29


----------



## ThirdTerm (Apr 2, 2012)

Enhanced video footage of George Zimmerman being taken into custody shows the neighborhood watch captain with what could be an injury to the back of his head.  The police surveillance video, clarified by Forensic Protection, Inc., clearly shows a gash on the back of his head, which may back his claim that he was attacked by Martin.

Trayvon Martin Case: Video Shows Injury on George Zimmerman's Head - ABC News


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 2, 2012)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Going to the 7-11 isn't traveling around. I can't say that he's a bad father, I don't know the man. My only concern is that he's saying he didn't call the police until the next morning (he'd said in prior interviews he did so to report him missing).
> ...



A good kid, who got suspended from school 3 times in the same year????


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 2, 2012)

This is the *new* "good", Againsheila.

The left is working on re-defining every single word in the dictionary that has anything to do with morality or family values.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 2, 2012)

Until we get witnesses UNDER OATH before the grand jury none of this matters.
Zimmerman is presumed INNOCENT as of now.
No matter what the race pimps say.
Damn, troubling that these race whores know nothing about the Constitution and the law this nation was founded on.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 2, 2012)

You always can spot a liberal.
First they change the subject.
Next they ignore facts and then they start calling names.
"White Hispanic" and "racist" and "police are corrupt"


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Until we get witnesses UNDER OATH before the grand jury none of this matters.
> Zimmerman is presumed INNOCENT as of now.
> No matter what the race pimps say.
> Damn, troubling that these race whores know nothing about the Constitution and the law this nation was founded on.



My assertiveness over runs my intent.
In my assertiveness to prove that the courts don't not have a case of guilt against Zimmerman when my intent is to let the criminal justice system work out stuff that we have no knowledge of.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 2, 2012)

Initial voice print analysis that was done by the FBI say that it was Trayvon Martin screaming during the 911 call.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Initial voice print analysis that was done by the FBI say that it was Trayvon Martin screaming during the 911 call.



really?  I didn't read that.  Damning for Zimmerman if it's true.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 2, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Initial voice print analysis that was done by the FBI say that it was Trayvon Martin screaming during the 911 call.
> ...



Actually, I caught a snippet of it from cable news.  Expect it to be all over the evening news shows and all over the place tomorrow.

Yeah.........his story is kinda falling apart, eh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Initial voice print analysis that was done by the FBI say that it was Trayvon Martin screaming during the 911 call.
> ...



I think his source came from NBC, You know about NBC DON'T YOU?
As a matter of fact I think he's talking about those two experts who only used Zimmerman's voice to do the test.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Initial voice print analysis that was done by the FBI say that it was Trayvon Martin screaming during the 911 call.



Link?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Initial voice print analysis that was done by the FBI say that it was Trayvon Martin screaming during the 911 call.
> ...



He's talking about those two "EXPERTS"


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


 
No, not exactly. A snippet and no link isn't exactly *falling apart*...


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



The fact is the voice print software only works on one word if that same "HELP" word is yelled by Zimmerman as a control. In order for it to compare different words it must measure timing between words, rate, rhythm, cadence, disfluency, pronunciation, dialect, inflection, pitch, etc. Those two crackpots they showed on CNN are misrepresenting the technology.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

KissMy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



We have two Witnesses, and one of the two the guy on top he was calling 911 we have a signed sworn statement 
I will remind everybody about filing a false police report

Consequences and Penalties for Filing a False Police Report

Minor infractions, like lying about a misdemeanor offense, usually results in a similar misdemeanor charge. Lying about felony offenses can result in felony level charges. Misdemeanor punishment can result in a sentence ranging from probation to a year or two in county jail. Felony punishment can also result in probation, but a much higher prison sentence, from two to ten years. Even though many people charged with the filing of a false report get probation, they sometimes forget to review the other collateral consequences. 

Filing a False Police Report: Penalties and Consequences

So does anyone think this person lied? or could the experts which have not completed a police statement  lied?


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Until we get witnesses UNDER OATH before the grand jury none of this matters.
> Zimmerman is presumed INNOCENT as of now.
> No matter what the race pimps say.
> Damn, troubling that these race whores know nothing about the Constitution and the law this nation was founded on.



He's only presumed innocent in a court of law. 

This isn't a court of law. 

See how easy that is?


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



This wasn't about the 2 forensic experts who said it wasn't Zimmerman screaming? It was the FBI ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



It was about the "experts" sea bitch is embellishing a great deal. You noticed he didn't give a link. and he's posted this in another thread.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Well, calm down. I listened to the video, and if he only came in near the end, I can see where he thought that's what it meant. It talked about CIA and other government agencies, and something about 99% accuracy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


But it does not say anything about the FBI saying that wasn't Zimmerman yelling?
So what you're saying is that he's a dumb ass?


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, I'm not. And he isn't. 

I listened to the first part of the video, and heard about the two experts; I can't recall what other agency (or agencies) they named. I just remember CIA. The reason my ears perked up was that report (since taken down) that the FBI was analyzing the calls.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Then you're covering for him. He lied and you are defending him for it.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 2, 2012)

Even if it all falls apart for Zimmerman, it still does not negate the implications or findings that were found out early on in this case, about some who have a clear agenda always in their thinking, where racism is used in a loose way by those who want to yell racism first as an agenda, and this before having all the facts presented to them in the correct and proper sequences, in which are to be laid out in the facts of the case that cannot be hidden for long as is or will be proven in this case. 

Yes, these fact findings just may find that racism could have been involved as to be found in those facts, but they have to be put together in the right sequences of events, in order for the facts to then speak to this point, and not by someone just yelling it from the roof tops, and this just because a person of color was involved in the case.  

It apears that a larger agenda is then known to be involved when we see this yelling from the roof tops by some, and this is such that we have learned about some in this way, but it is ashame, because it creates a "cry wolf situation" if not proven to be factual later on by what some have claimed, and this can work against future cases if not careful. 

"Cry Wolf" cases, can cause people to just turn away when the dynamics of a case involves certain people as to be involved in such cases afterwards, in which makes these cases even harder to solve as a result of the "cry wolf situation" being injected, in which has been used so wrecklessly by some over the years, and we have sadly found this out as a result of these cries by some over this case as well.

My prayers are with all who are directly involved in this traggic situation, where a person's life has been lost and another one hangs in the balance, and we need to know why this had to happen, and who was at fault finally..

It is my hopes that many things are learned from these exposures in such a case, and how this nation needs badly to work together always as Americans United, instead of this us and them mentality, that just keeps going and going and going..

I urge black people to oust the race hustlers and baiters, and to work to make sure that if you have a legit case that stinks to the highest, and justice has not been served in the case, then bring all of us into your defence and rallies for justice, and we will all as Americans, work together to end the injustices in this nation, and this we will do together as Americans United. Once people are accused by the hustlers and it isn't true, then a case may be destroyed in character by the scorned, who want vengence at this point on the hustlers, for whom had accused them of being racist when they weren't. 

Once this happens, a case may even get lost in the mess it has all created, and then justice is not served as a result of.. Trayvon is more important than becoming lost in the war between the baiters and the accused alledged haters, and Zimmerman is more important than being lynched by a mob (black panthers/Spike Lee), if he is an innocent man who placed himself in harms way as a community watch person, that ran upon a situation that got so confusing for both parties involved, it then led to a traggic and fatal event to take place that night between the two of them. It is a night that somehow needs to be resolved properly and decently for all involved. No one needs to be a neighborhood gunman instead of a watchmen (ergo the name watchman), and not (hired or not hired gunman) with a gun, unless trained, certified, and working for a security firm, and in a uniform for identification purposes. How does this work for the "Gardian Angels" in New York I wonder, are they armed as well ? I know that there are some places in America that even the police fear going into as watchmen or beat cops, and so the neighbohood does what it can to protect itself, and to keep the peace etc. uhh until the cops get there, even sometimes sadly before hand to result in traggic situations to occur as well, so these things are always in flux somewhere in America, but we can do better, and I know that we can about these things, but first the knee jerkers, quick reactors, the uneducated and/or know it all's need to stop getting in the way like they always do.

God Bless, and may justice soon find its way for Trayvon Martin, his family, friends and for George Zimmerman, his family and friends if either were an innocent in this case.

The precidence these cases can set if done wrong, is also a scary thing as well, because it can work for the devil who is then found lerking in the details be it in either way it may go, next to reek havoc down the road a ways, yet all depending on how these cases are finally settled, and what comes out of them as a result of once settled, can he (the devil) operate within them, but only if they were settled wrongfully can he do this. Keep it out into the public eye (the eye on justice), because this is where this case needs to be until resolved, but resolved righteously and just by the justice system, yet to be kept out in the public eye until finished.

America, becareful, and get this stuff right OK.................To many are counting on you !


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I can't say he lied, if he was mistaken in what he heard. There's a difference.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



They all are using the same software. A single word is not enough for a voice print unless they have the same "help" control word. I read that the FBI is comparing Zimmerman's 5 previous 911 calls for 5 previous suspects. Then they may have the police interrogation tapes where Zimmerman was telling police that he yelled "help" & no one came to help. So maybe the FBI did find one where Zimmerman said "help". We will have to wait & see. It would be interesting if the FBI analyzed Martins voice also.

The experts admit this technology is not extremely accurate. It will be interesting if this technology can impeach the 2 eye witnesses who contradict the findings.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

If it turns out that it is determined Martin and not Zimmerman was screaming for help, will that change your opinion about this case?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> If it turns out that it is determined Martin and not Zimmerman was screaming for help, will that change your opinion about this case?



I'm still going with what the eye witness first reported  and signed statements to that event. When it first happened and was not made political.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> If it turns out that it is determined Martin and not Zimmerman was screaming for help, will that change your opinion about this case?



Little Rebecca and the other racists will always believe that Martin is guilty and Zimmerman is innocent.

Kinda like the way the little retards think the economy is still getting worse, even though unemployment is dropping and the DOW is rising.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



No he lied and you are defending him. He wrote about it in two different threads, and then in one of those thread he says he heard a snippet of the story. No I say he fully knew when he first posted it that the FBI did not say that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > If it turns out that it is determined Martin and not Zimmerman was screaming for help, will that change your opinion about this case?
> ...



Right there is sea bitch with another lie RACIST? Fucking little faggot you lied  you knew the FBI never said that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



One of those experts said it was 99% accurate


----------



## Ariux (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> If it turns out that it is determined Martin and not Zimmerman was screaming for help, will that change your opinion about this case?



If it can be shown that the African was the one screaming, I'll switch sides.  But, it wasn't.  The urgent anguish in the screaming shows it was a person being beaten, not a person with a gun pointed at them.  

Your shit-for-brains racist side doesn't care who was screaming, you just want to hang the relativity white guy, and make a martyr of the no-limit-nigga.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Hey, like I said, I heard it on the cable news earlier, and if the reporters get it a bit muddled (as sometimes happens on breaking news), they correct it later.  Like I'd said, I heard it as a news short, and THEY reported it as the FBI and CIA.

However, that still doesn't make it false.....................



> Updated at 2 p.m. ET: The voice heard crying for help on a 911 call just before Trayvon Martin was shot to death was not that of George Zimmerman, according to two forensic voice identification experts, one of whom told MSNBC on Sunday that he believes the evidence is strong enough to use in court.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U.S. News - Trayvon Martin case 911 call: Screams not George Zimmerman's, 2 experts say

Try again you sperm burping colon jousting cock monkey with an overly large plumber's crack.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > If it turns out that it is determined Martin and not Zimmerman was screaming for help, will that change your opinion about this case?
> ...



I have less doubts than I did in the beginning, although there are still aspects of the case and his story that trouble me. I've been moving back and forth on the spectrum, but hearing that the lead investigator doubted his story and wanted to file charges has swung me back again, and I suspect I'll stay here until more compelling evidence comes to light. I really hope the FDLE and whoever else is assisting in can get to the bottom of this. 

I admit that if it turns out it was Martin and not Zimmerman screaming for help, it would make me seriously question his version of events, moreso than I already do --- especially with him making that comment to EMS. That would take it to a whole 'nother level, IMO.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Interestingly enough, now it's been released that a second EMS vehicle was dispatched to care for Zimmerman, but was told that they weren't needed.

Apparently, it wasn't the EMT's who treated Zimmerman, it was the cops that arrived on scene.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, the report says that EMS tended to Zimmerman in the back of the patrol car. IMO, after Martin was declared dead. 

I really want to see the EMS report.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



How can it be if it turns out that it's Trayvon and not Zimmerman, are you saying the eyewitnesses lied?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2012)

There are new pictures enhanced from the police video of Zimmerman. They show a lot of head trauma. Physical evidence & witnesses will always trump the voice print. Zimmerman's black neighbor describes his injuries.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, again there is a difference. I think they made their statements in good faith; in my view, that's not lying. You were a cop, you know eyewitnesses are often unreliable. It was dark and raining and none of them were close enough to know for *sure* what was happening.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

KissMy said:


> There are new pictures enhanced from the police video of Zimmerman. They show a lot of head trauma. Physical evidence & witnesses will always trump the voice print. Zimmerman's black neighbor describes his injuries.



Thanks


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



They reported what they saw it's that simple. The best and most reliable witnesses are those who are questioned within hours of the incident and haven't been able to talk with other people involved.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They reported what they saw it's that simple. The best and most reliable witnesses are those who are questioned within hours of the incident



I'm not going to google, but I've read at least some of their statements, and I listened to the tapes of the calls. There are examples of mistaken statements by these people that we know are not true, and more than a few that contradict each other.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > They reported what they saw it's that simple. The best and most reliable witnesses are those who are questioned within hours of the incident
> ...



We know that aren't true? How do we know this since none of us were there and they were?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2012)

Steve Cain: One of the nation's leading experts on voiceprint technology.



> If you distort your natural speaking voice to the point that you're not giving parallel voice samples you're really not comparing apples and apples. You're comparing apples and oranges. An experienced operator would notice this immediately. If I see this I won't stand for it and I will tell the court I will not accept such a sample and often they'll throw the defendant in jail for failing to comply with the district attorney's request for a natural, undisguised sample*."Cain says that it's essential that speech samples contain exactly the same words and phrases as those in the questioned sample, because only identical speech sounds are used for comparison.* He says the suspect should not be allowed to read the phrases from a transcript but should repeat each phrase after it is spoken by someone else. To avoid an unnatural response, the suspect should repeat the first phrase and proceed in the same manner with each successive phrase.What are the limits of the accuracy of voiceprints?' The limits," says Cain, "generally are the quality of the evidence it self. It's like any other pattern-matching skill, such as handwriting.  You have to have good samples."


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 2, 2012)

KissMy said:


> There are new pictures enhanced from the police video of Zimmerman. They show a lot of head trauma. Physical evidence & witnesses will always trump the voice print. Zimmerman's black neighbor describes his injuries.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > There are new pictures enhanced from the police video of Zimmerman. They show a lot of head trauma. Physical evidence & witnesses will always trump the voice print. Zimmerman's black neighbor describes his injuries.



There are even better ones I saw on CNN. I have not seen them on the web yet. They show multiple injuries to the back of his head.


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > They reported what they saw it's that simple. The best and most reliable witnesses are those who are questioned within hours of the incident
> ...



Like this kind of crap?

&#8216;He Looks Black&#8217;: NBC Launching Investigation into Selective Editing of Zimmerman Police Tape | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 2, 2012)

KissMy said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I am* truly sorry* Trayvon is dead, and I mean that with everything in me, but I wish folks would just let the facts come out so we can all have clearer heads and nobody else is killed or hurt.

There is more to this story than we know... and people are getting hurt because of the hatred being spewed by racist groups.

And dirty tricks like NBC played are way too dangerous for my liking... they need to pay for what they did to Zimmerman.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

Interesting article, from 2000: 

Research psychologists have been studying the  reliability of eyewitness testimony for about 20 years. Their  experiments have included having people watch videos of enacted crimes  or staging mock crimes and asking them to identify perpetrators from  photos, testing various interviewing techniques with eyewitnesses and  with police interrogators, and exploring whether eyewitness accounts  could be misled by questions after the event.
Early on, they found  that eyewitness identification often was not very good. Studies showed  that witnesses often identified the wrong person from the photos (in one  study, almost half the time) and that police interviewing techniques  often hampered information gathering.


At the same time,  researchers found that they could improve eyewitness information by  changing the way it is gathered. The researchers built, in the  psychological literature, a strong case for better police practices and  they testified on the reliability of eyewitness testimony in court  cases.


But by and large, police departments haven't exactly  knocked their doors down to find out what law enforcement was doing  wrong in getting testimony to convict people.


Further, the justice  system rarely gave police incentives to explore better methods, says  Wells. "Courts almost never suppress identification evidence, even when  the most egregiously biased line-up procedures are used."


But then  came the 1990s and the widespread use of DNA testing. In cases across  the country, the technique found that mistakes had been made. People had  gone to prison for years for crimes that they did not commit.


Today, more than 60 people have been exonerated by DNA evidence. And most were convicted with eyewitness testimony.

Suddenly, a big impact on criminal justice

another, from 2006: 

Mistaken or flawed identification has assumed a newfound  prominence in recent years: It's been cited as a factor in nearly 78  percent of the nation's first 130 convictions later overturned by DNA  testing, according to the New York-based Innocence Project, which works  to free the wrongly convicted. As a result, a number of researchers are  turning their attention to helping police departments and juries better  understand the circumstances under which eyewitnesses observe crimes and  later identify a suspect.


Since the publication of both the _American Psychologist_  and Department of Justice pieces, states such as New Jersey, North  Carolina and Wisconsin have incorporated many of the recommendations,  including one in the Department of Justice report that advises law  enforcement officials to warn eyewitnesses that the culprit's appearance  may have changed since the crime.


However, Wells challenges that recommendation in an upcoming article in _Law and Human Behavior_.  In the study, he presented participants with a video of a crime  involving four culprits. Then, he asked the participants to identify the  culprits from four six-person arrays that either included or did not  include a culprit. He found that the instruction actually increased the  participants' number of misidentifications.
"The instruction seems  to loosen the criterion of eyewitnesses and increases their propensity  to identify someone," he says. "Eyewitnesses start to imagine possible  changes and think, 'This must be him.'"


How reliable is eyewitness testimony?


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I'm talking about stuff said by witnesses that contradict what few facts we do know, like describing one as wearing a white t shirt (and another said red t shirt). We do know both of those statements to be false, according to the police report and video. And with the contradictory statements (and callers on tape) there were varying descriptions of Zimmerman's actions after the shooting, for example.


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

KissMy said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



That's odd. That first photo looks different than the one in the first article I saw claiming Zimmerman's injuries were worse than appeared on the video. 

http://dailycaller.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Zimmerman-ABC-video-enhanced-caption.jpg


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Interesting article, from 2000:
> 
> Research psychologists have been studying the  reliability of eyewitness testimony for about 20 years. Their  experiments have included having people watch videos of enacted crimes  or staging mock crimes and asking them to identify perpetrators from  photos, testing various interviewing techniques with eyewitnesses and  with police interrogators, and exploring whether eyewitness accounts  could be misled by questions after the event.
> Early on, they found  that eyewitness identification often was not very good. Studies showed  that witnesses often identified the wrong person from the photos (in one  study, almost half the time) and that police interviewing techniques  often hampered information gathering.
> ...



As I said the best witnesses are those who have been question within hours of the incident.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


They look exactly the way I pointed them out even when it was reported that Zimmerman had no noticeable injuries


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Interesting article, from 2000:
> 
> Research psychologists have been studying the  reliability of eyewitness testimony for about 20 years...
> 
> ...later overturned by DNA  testing, according to the New York-based Innocence Project, which works  to free the wrongly convicted.



DNA in controlled conditions are fairly accurate. Voice prints can only reach 99% under controlled conditions. This Martin / Zimmerman voice comparison has anything but controlled conditions or good samples. As I read their test, it is not even close to accurate. Any lawyer will impeach their voice print analysis. It is such a poor analysis that doubtful IMHO that it will even warrant an arrest.

Steve Cain: One of the nation's leading experts on voiceprint technology.


> If you distort your natural speaking voice to the point that you're not giving parallel voice samples you're really not comparing apples and apples. You're comparing apples and oranges. An experienced operator would notice this immediately. If I see this I won't stand for it and I will tell the court I will not accept such a sample and often they'll throw the defendant in jail for failing to comply with the district attorney's request for a natural, undisguised sample*."Cain says that it's essential that speech samples contain exactly the same words and phrases as those in the questioned sample, because only identical speech sounds are used for comparison. He says the suspect should not be allowed to read the phrases from a transcript but should repeat each phrase after it is spoken by someone else. To avoid an unnatural response, the suspect should repeat the first phrase and proceed in the same manner with each successive phrase.* What are the limits of the accuracy of voiceprints?' The limits," says Cain, "generally are the quality of the evidence it self. It's like any other pattern-matching skill, such as handwriting. *You have to have good samples.*"


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> As I said the best witnesses are those who have been question within hours of the incident.


Stands to reason; but it apparently goes beyond that.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma said:


> Today, more than 60 people have been exonerated by DNA evidence. And most were convicted with eyewitness testimony.



In all of history, 60 people exonerated by DNA?  There are many thousands of murders every year.  And, that DNA may have gotten guilty people off (e.g. they might have thought a blood drop belonged to the killer when it didn't, even though the killer is still the killer).  So, I'd say that 60-figure is insignificant.  

But, yes, there are wrongful convictions.   The shit-for-brains racist lynch mob would convict Zimmerman, regardless of the evidence.  Zimmerman. "It's f-ing cold."  Lynch mob, "He said f-ing coon!  Hang him for murder!"


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



these pictures look different everytime I see them they are pointless and if the man was stalking him with a gun then the kid had every right to stand his ground it seems zimmy started a fist fight and when on the losing end  shot the boy


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Today, more than 60 people have been exonerated by DNA evidence. And most were convicted with eyewitness testimony.
> ...



having a trial is a lynch mob ?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > If it turns out that it is determined Martin and not Zimmerman was screaming for help, will that change your opinion about this case?
> ...



I will go with the forensic evidence....

FYI, the economy is not getting better, any person working a lower wage job, or looking for one can tell you that.  We are getting more and more people looking for shelters and foodbanks, not less.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



what forensic evidence ?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 2, 2012)

eots said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



exactly!  When we get it, THEN I'll make my decision.  In the meantime, I have to go with the witness statements.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2012)

eots said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



DNA & fingerprints on the gun, holster, tea can, cell phone, etc. Angle of the bullet, powder burns, grass stains, foot prints, crime scene photos, autopsy, medical records, scrapes on head, broken nose, etc.


----------



## theliq (Apr 2, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
> would have stopped the kid...
> 
> I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...


 It was MURDER to my mind.......that is the trouble with a GUN Culture.

Be like AUSTRALIA NO GUNSOne of the few countries to run the US Riflemens Assoccation out of town QUICK SMART.............steve


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2012)

KissMy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



and you have seen this evidence ? and its cross examination ?


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 3, 2012)

KissMy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


Exactly....!!


----------



## Ariux (Apr 3, 2012)

eots said:


> if the man was stalking him with a gun then the kid had every right to stand his ground it seems zimmy started a fist fight and when on the losing end  shot the boy



The shit-for-brains racist lynch mob thinks that fat Zimmerman, who had a gun, decided to start a first fight (Why? Because he thought the police were taking too long?) with a lean 6'3" no-limit-nigga?   You don't care how stupid you sound, as long as it serves to bring your desired injustice.

You know that the African decided to beat on Zimmerman for following him.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2012)

Ariux said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > if the man was stalking him with a gun then the kid had every right to stand his ground it seems zimmy started a fist fight and when on the losing end  shot the boy
> ...



LET THOSE TRUE COLORS SHINE ON THROUGH ...there where no Africans involved the incident


----------



## Ariux (Apr 3, 2012)

eots said:


> there where no Africans involved the incident



Tayvon was a negroid, but the accurate term isn't Politically acceptable.  They are commonly called Africans.

For example: The shooting death of unarmed African...


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2012)

really, I thought he was a 17yr old  American male


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2012)

Ariux said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > there where no Africans involved the incident
> ...



*this is the real link...why are so  cowardly why not just come out and admit your racism if thats how you feel ?...why the need to be deceptive about it ?*

Trayvon Martin: Latino Silence over Zimmerman Draws Fire | Fox News Latino


----------



## Ariux (Apr 3, 2012)

eots said:


> really, I thought he was a 17yr old  American male



That's not a relevant description to the shit-for-brains racist lynch mob has made this into a national story.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2012)

Ariux said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > really, I thought he was a 17yr old  American male
> ...



what the media does has little relevance to why a 17 yr old boy who had committed no crime and with reasonable reason to believe was about to commit a crime was followed in the rain and in the dark by a stranger with a gun and killed


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
Why don't you link and quote these discrepancies, if you're going to make these sorts of claims?

Which witness said what, and what was wrong about it?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

eots said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 
How do you know he committed no crime?

And jumping a stranger and bashing his head into the concrete isn't exactly *innocent* behavior.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



there is zero evidence he had committed any crime and zero evidence he had any intention to commit a crime but there is clear evidence he was followed in the dark and rain by a paranoid man with a gun and was killed


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2012)

A 13-year-old who is one of two key witnesses in the Trayvon Martin shooting felt &#8220;pressured&#8221; by cops to tailor what he saw, his mom told the Daily News Thursday.

The revelation comes as shooter George Zimmerman&#8217;s father went public with new claims, including that Trayvon told his son &#8220;you&#8217;re going to die tonight.&#8221;

Police in Sanford, Fla., have said that Austin Brown, who went out to walk his dog on Feb. 26 near where Trayvon was shot, saw Zimmerman lying in the grass crying for help just before the slaying.

But Austin&#8217;s mom, Cheryl Brown, told the News that when cops interviewed her son eight days after Trayvon&#8217;s death, he told them he saw only one person lying in the grass and he couldn&#8217;t tell who it was.

&#8220;He kept telling them he couldn't see anything because it was too dark,&#8221; she said. &#8220;He said he couldn't see the race or anything. He never saw a second person. &#8221;



Read more: Teen witness to Trayvon Martin


----------



## KissMy (Apr 3, 2012)

eots said:


> A 13-year-old who is one of two key witnesses in the Trayvon Martin shooting felt pressured by cops to tailor what he saw, his mom told the Daily News Thursday.
> 
> The revelation comes as shooter George Zimmermans father went public with new claims, including that Trayvon told his son youre going to die tonight.
> 
> ...



I don't give a crap what he said 8 days later!!!!!!!! He is on 911 tape a few minutes after the shooting stating what he saw.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2012)

KissMy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > A 13-year-old who is one of two key witnesses in the Trayvon Martin shooting felt pressured by cops to tailor what he saw, his mom told the Daily News Thursday.
> ...



link ??


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

Ariux said:


> In all of history, 60 people exonerated by DNA?



No, and that article was written 12 years ago.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 3, 2012)

eots said:


> A 13-year-old who is one of two key witnesses in the Trayvon Martin shooting felt pressured by cops to tailor what he saw, his mom told the Daily News Thursday.
> 
> The revelation comes as shooter George Zimmermans father went public with new claims, including that Trayvon told his son youre going to die tonight.
> 
> ...



If I'd made a statement that night that backed up Zimmerman's account.... given the threats and intimidation coming from the likes of the NBP, Sharpton, et al.... I think I might be tempted to change my story too.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > A 13-year-old who is one of two key witnesses in the Trayvon Martin shooting felt pressured by cops to tailor what he saw, his mom told the Daily News Thursday.
> ...



That's exactly right. Maybe that's why John didn't want o be identified by the press. The Shartons and Jacksons race baiting is trying to murder justice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > In all of history, 60 people exonerated by DNA?
> ...



12 years? Thats great for the 60 people, but that's not many is it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

KissMy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



And the clothes and body


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

eots said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



And there is zero evidence that Zimmerman attacked Trayvon. What evidence we do have would lead a jury to vote no guilty.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

eots said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Why isn't the 8 years old kids first statement good enough for you? Why isn't Johns statement good enough for you?


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



One is too many.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



True but don't throw the baby out with the wash water.


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Ok, that makes no sense. 

The second article (from '06) said there were 130; not sure what the current number is, but the authors were discussing the reliability of eye-witness accounts, and used that figure to illustrate that a majority of people we _know_ are innocent have been wrongly convicted of crimes based on eye-witness testimony. And of course, that doesn't mean there have been  _only_ 130 people wrongly convicted.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

So you are saying because  you don't like what the witnesses have to say, witness testimony (even when they corroborate with each other, the 911 calls, and Zimmerman) should be tossed?

Of course that's what you're saying. You are, after all, fascist.

"What are you going to believe, your own eyes or what I'm telling ya?"


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> So you are saying because  you don't like what the witnesses have to say, witness testimony (even when they corroborate with each other, the 911 calls, and Zimmerman) should be tossed?



Of course not.

Try to keep up.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

I am, and that's exactly what you're saying.

First, you try to establish that the actual events don't matter, what matters is your *feelings* about the disjointed and incorrect information you have collected from here, there, and your own imagination..

When you saw that didn't work, you determined that eyewitness testimony, even from multiple sources that agree about what they saw, and in turn with Zimmerman's account, is worthless.

It's all about railroading. The left is great at it.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 3, 2012)

Another day, and another week goes by and despite the lynch mob's rallies, and petitions, and demonstrations, Zimmerman is still afree man. The Feds can't even seem to get a case for hate crime against him.

More than likely, Zimmerman was justified in killing Martin and the authorities just can't figure out how to difuse the situation that will inevitably occur because the lynch mob isn't interested in justice, they only want revenge.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I am, and that's exactly what you're saying.
> 
> First, you try to establish that the actual events don't matter, what matters is your *feelings* about the disjointed and incorrect information you have collected from here, there, and your own imagination..
> 
> ...


I think Emma is very one-sided in this discussion - on the side of finding out what really happened, not what she may want to have happened.

Seeing this thread, and that Emma and a few others are doing just that, compared to far more already having an idea in their head on what happened, I am wondering how juries can actually operate effectively when a case is already in the press.

And, the press determines thought for WAY too many.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 3, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Another day, and another week goes by and despite the lynch mob's rallies, and petitions, and demonstrations, Zimmerman is still afree man. The Feds can't even seem to get a case for hate crime against him.
> 
> More than likely, Zimmerman was justified in killing Martin and the authorities just can't figure out how to difuse the situation that will inevitably occur because the lynch mob isn't interested in justice, they onmly want revenge.


That is what concerns a lot of us.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I am, and that's exactly what you're saying.
> ...


 
Well the jury system can't work with retards like Emma and other race baiting lunatics.

Thankfully, they're the fringe element of our society. She probably doesn't even vote; she's so backward in her approach I find it hard to believe she has the intelligence or the drive to figure out how to do it...she is too lazy intellectually to be terribly motivated in any other area.

I think most people when they are actually in the courtroom, faced with the real people and exposed to the true system and real evidence, do an okay job. But juries are fickle, it all depends on what sort of personalities you ahve in there.

Emma isn't a strong enough personality to worry bout. And she isn't smart enough to hide her flaws from the prosecutors..I really doubt she'd ever make jury duty. They'd toss her.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



You're willing to throw away eyewitness statements because 60 people in 12 years were convicted falsely? 60 people out of how many in 12 years my dear?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

tsk tsk, that's just how many we know about. Emma *knows* that there were a lot more. Based on her *feelings*.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Emma isn't race baiting.  She would be excellent on a jury.

And, you single HER out?



There are real race baiters and biased persons in this thread.


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I am, and that's exactly what you're saying.
> ...



Thank you. 

You bring up a good point ... if this ever does go to trial, how in the world are they going to find an unbiased jury? 

In some countries, the press is not given the name (or not allowed to print the name) of a suspect until they're charged. Considering this and other cases where the media and internet have gone nuts, and _both_ parties have been demonized, maybe that's not such a bad idea.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Exactly.  The attorneys for both sides will have to spend a significant amount of time querying the potential jurists.

In public cases, I believe that the attorneys should have more time and more chances to eliminate potential jurists.  I think each one only gets a few chances to eliminate jurists.  Dunno, though


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Well, again ... one is too many. And again, you can't extrapolate from their results that only 130 people have ever been wrongly convicted.  And no, I am not advocating throwing away eye-witness statements.  That research I linked to contains recommendations on how to diminish the chances that they are _un_reliable.


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Emma isn't race baiting.  She would be excellent on a jury.
> 
> And, you single HER out?
> 
> ...



eh, don't waste your time. That person doesn't contribute anything of substance to any discussion, it's all ad hominem.


----------



## paperview (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


From my experience as a juror on a double murder trial, they get to pick from a very large pool of people who first had to fill out a long questionnaire, 

then the process of elimination begins, first with wide swaths of people knocked off who may know either the victims, the defendant, or any of the names on the witness list, then some more elimination, then it gets down to a smaller pool (which still could be many hundreds) eliminate, eliminate...

...till it gets to the point, (and there still could be hundreds) where you have to walk into the courtroom, sit in the witness stand, take the oath, then with defendant(s) and his/her lawyer(s) there, and state prosecution and judge there, they pepper you with questions for as long as they need.

Way it was in my case, and of course it may vary in other states.


----------



## paperview (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma isn't race baiting.  She would be excellent on a jury.
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 3, 2012)

paperview said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Well, that IS good news.

I am glad to hear that.

I only served on a jury once.  Hundreds of us were called that day.  They split us into two equal-numbered groups - one for civil cases and one for criminal cases.

I went into the civil pool, and there is no way either attorney in that case should have had me on the jury.  It was a very quick selection of all of us.

So, thanks for reassuring me.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 3, 2012)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I have to weigh in on KG.  I find more of her posts contain substance than either of you may believe.  And, that's fine to disagree on that.

But, I DO agree that once her emotions are in gear, yeah...they lose substance.


----------



## paperview (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


You're welcome.  

The process of Voir Dire (that's the _pepper you with question_s part) works pretty good. The defense gets to keep off ~anyone~ they think would be prejudiced against their client, and likewise, prejudicial Statewise; they both have to agree on the ones that are picked.


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Well, that IS good news.
> 
> I am glad to hear that.
> 
> ...



I served on a personal injury case. The plaintiff's attorney really wanted me and another nurse on the jury; I guess he thought we'd have compassion and give his client a huge award for her injuries. Only problem was, we both picked up on the fact that she wasn't suffering from the injuries she claimed. So we all agreed to give her lost wages for time off work and the amount spent in medical bills in the immediate time after the accident. It was a mere pittance compared to the _millions_ she was asking for ... and when it was announced, she cried.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 3, 2012)

I have no doubt that I could serve on the jury IF Zimmerman ever goes to trial. From day one, I have assumed innocent until proven guilty. I still maintain that I don't know what happened and that the ONLY question is that if Zimmerman's story fits the evidence or not. If he's guilty then we would find that out. If he isn't he would be released. Justice.


----------



## paperview (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


That may be the case, I just haven't seen it.  Then again, I'm not here a whole lot.  

What she said about Emm was terrible though.

Emma is top notch smart, warm and witty and a great asset to any board


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I believe you 

I guess the only posts I've seen of hers are those attacking myself or others. Perhaps I'll come across some where she isn't doing that.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

paperview said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


 
Each side can only *strike* a certain number of jurors.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

paperview said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


 
You haven't seen it because you don't register truth, fact, or scholarship. 

And when you do, you hate it....


----------



## paperview (Apr 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Wrong.  Again/


----------



## paperview (Apr 3, 2012)

*Strike for cause* (or *removal for cause*) is a method of eliminating potential members from a jury panel in the United States.


 During the jury selection process, after voir dire, opposing attorneys may request removal of any juror who does not appear capable of rendering a fair and impartial verdict.[1]  An example would be a juror who, being considered for seating on a jury  in a capital punishment case, states that s/he would never sentence a  defendant to the death penalty.


 Unlike a peremptory challenge,  *the number of which are limited by the court during voir dire, there is  no limit to the number of strikes for cause that attorneys on either  side of a case can be granted. *However, also unlike a peremptory  challenge, a strike for cause must be granted by the trial judge, and  often the opposing attorney, and sometimes the judge, may question the  potential juror to determine if valid cause exists to strike. If one  attorney moves to strike a juror for cause but the judge rejects the  motion, the attorney may still use a peremptory challenge (if s/he has  any remaining) to strike the juror, and on appeal may raise a claim that  the motion should have been granted."


Strike for cause - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah, well, you learn something every day.

At least I do...but I have no intention of ever defending myself or anyone else in a court of law, so....


----------



## paperview (Apr 3, 2012)

And another, for the Wiki Whiners:

*Strike for cause Law & Legal Definition*

​ 

"Strike for cause refers to a method of eliminating potential  members from the jury panel.  This method is adopted in the U.S. to  eliminate members of jury.  *In the U.S., attorneys on either side of a  case have infinite potential to strike potential jurors for causal  reasons.*  Thus this method is considered as an appealing method for  constituting a panel suited to an attorney's individual interests."


Strike for cause Law & Legal Definition


----------



## paperview (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Or getting the facts wrong.

That's all I've ever seen.


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Another day, and another week goes by and despite the lynch mob's rallies, and petitions, and demonstrations, Zimmerman is still afree man. The Feds can't even seem to get a case for hate crime against him.
> ...



That is precisely the problem. There's already been too much emotion, and not enough thought; too many people forming an inflexible opinion from what snippets of fact they get, incomplete, even distorted or erroneous.  It would have been better to let the investigation proceed to its conclusion, first, but  some people couldn't wait. Even if the investigation concludes there's been no crime, there's no way to defuse the situation that's built up. This is NOT going to end well; you mark my words, there will be more blood spilled before this is over; the sad part is, that most likely none of it will belong to the media types and so-called "leaders" that whipped it into a frenzy. Sharpton and Jackson won't care; the media won't care; they'll just make more money covering THAT; race-pandering politicians won't care' they'll be re-elected, which  is all that matters to them. Votes and money, money and votes, with a little hate and vengeance thrown in, just for spice; welcome to justice, the NEW American way. Anyone remember Reginald Denny?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



10 eyewitnesses can see the same thing and have a totally different idea of what they saw.  That said, their first account of what they saw would have the most weight.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Maybe they can get a jury made up of Amish people, who don't have a tv, newspaper or internet?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 3, 2012)

PredFan said:


> I have no doubt that I could serve on the jury IF Zimmerman ever goes to trial. From day one, I have assumed innocent until proven guilty. I still maintain that I don't know what happened and that the ONLY question is that if Zimmerman's story fits the evidence or not. If he's guilty then we would find that out. If he isn't he would be released. Justice.



I don't think I could.  I'm too tempted to vote not guilty just to get Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson, but then again, knowing that will result in a full scale riot, maybe I'd vote guilty....problem is that the vote wouldn't be dependent on the evidence but on threats, etc.
I think that's the way it's gonna be for most jurors, even those who won't admit it.  Look at the number from the OJ Simpson trial that said they voted "not guilty" because they felt threatened.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 3, 2012)

The Gadfly said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



But if it didn't build up, then Trayvon's mom couldn't make all that money off of his name....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



i think the amish frown upon jury duty. 

as in, they don't do it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Just because she does not agree with your opinion does not mean she gets the facts wrong
Your opinion is not facts, your opinion is based on race baiting knee jerk bullshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt that I could serve on the jury IF Zimmerman ever goes to trial. From day one, I have assumed innocent until proven guilty. I still maintain that I don't know what happened and that the ONLY question is that if Zimmerman's story fits the evidence or not. If he's guilty then we would find that out. If he isn't he would be released. Justice.
> ...




Yep I think the Jacksons and Sharptons want a lynching.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



says the birfer. ha


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



OH a fucking foreigner if it wasn't for America we'd be say sieg heil that's why you're pissed at America. Don't you have some tribute to do for der fuhrer


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



and now ethnic baiting knee jerk bullshit.

well done, birfer.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

Ethnic baiting?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> and now ethnic baiting knee jerk bullshit.
> 
> well done, birfer.



Other than trolling, do you have a purpose in this thread?

(Or the forum, for that matter...)


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > and now ethnic baiting knee jerk bullshit.
> ...



yes. thanks for asking.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> and now ethnic baiting knee jerk bullshit.
> 
> well done, birfer.



Eder thinks she is the Mastur Race - thus she promotes masturbating......


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Ethnic baiting?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




well, what would you call it? playing the nazi card because i am german is...?

it certainly was not race baiting.

it definitely was knee jerk bullshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> yes. thanks for asking.



Would that purpose be charging tolls to cross your bridge?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Ethnic baiting?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



More like Masterbaiter in a circle jerk of one.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > yes. thanks for asking.
> ...



i am a non-troll, and therefore don't own a bridge.

is there something you want to discuss seriously about the zimmerman/martin case?

then you are on the wrong board.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> More like Masterbaiter in a circle jerk of one.



You're late - I already used that one!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ethnic baiting?
> ...



Not because you're German but because you are a NAZI.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ethnic baiting?
> ...



a circle jerk of one?

that's embarrassingly lame, even for you.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




link?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> i am a non-troll,



Yes, just like the Atlantic Ocean is non-wet...



> and therefore don't own a bridge.
> 
> is there something you want to discuss seriously about the zimmerman/martin case?
> 
> then you are on the wrong board.



Oh, there are lots of good discussions on the board. They just don't involve you. You're what we call a "troll."


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > i am a non-troll,
> ...



who is we. you and the birfer?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Opinions can't be linked.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



So edar in your opinion is Zimmerman guilty and if so why? And base it on American law not German law.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



but they can be smeared all over the board, right?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




my nazi opinion is none of your concern, birfer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> who is we. you and the birfer?



"We" would be rational people.

You really wouldn't understand.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> my nazi opinion is none of your concern, birfer.



So then, you admit that your only purpose is to disrupt the conversation?

Standard Disclaimer: What was that definition of a "troll" again?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 3, 2012)

Kraist.  Feed the trolls.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



If you can't give an opinion why even post to the thread?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



why do you think you deserve any kind of serious response?

get a grip.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> why do you think you deserve any kind of serious response?
> 
> get a grip.



Why do you think you deserve to derail a serious thread? 

Fucking troll.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > my nazi opinion is none of your concern, birfer.
> ...




well, in your version, a troll had to own a bridge.

hence, i am not a troll.

please, i am not disrupting anything serious here.

look where i entered the thread this time.

i offered information about the amish and their attitude towards jury duty, then i had to laugh at the birfer.

i am still laughing.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > why do you think you deserve any kind of serious response?
> ...



you will get over it.

are you sure you logged onto the right board?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

sorry for the short derailing  of 1 of 500 zimmerman threads.

i should be ashamed.

please continue with your serious discussion.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


It would be more likely that you are the nazi, not LK. You certainly have more nazi-like views.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> well, in your version, a troll had to own a bridge.



Oh? That was my version?

Fucking leftists, always assigning positions to others...



> hence, i am not a troll.



Oh, you are what the term was coined for.

Your only purpose is to disrupt threads. You have nothing to offer.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > yes. thanks for asking.
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > well, in your version, a troll had to own a bridge.
> ...



hey, you brought up the bridge.

i am totally taking you seriously here.

work with me.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



since the birfer's sole reason for calling me a nazi is that he amazingly processed and retained a piece of information, namely the fact that i am german, he, in turn, cannot be a nazi.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Maybe I'm missing it.  Where is Paperview's race baiting?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> hey, you brought up the bridge.



I don't recall saying you HAD to have a bridge.



> i am totally taking you seriously here.
> 
> work with me.



Wouldn't that be a task more suited to a highly trained therapist?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > hey, you brought up the bridge.
> ...



how do you know that i am not a highly trained therapist?

btw, if you think i am a troll, and you want to do something against that, then i will let you in on something.

you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > hey, you brought up the bridge.
> ...


Look.  S/he is an attention whore.  Only problem is, few want to pay for that whore.

But, you are.

Why?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



calling me an attention whore is very lame. 

it suits you.

now report some posts.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Maybe I'm missing it but in my opinion paperview is a race baiter.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Look.  S/he is an attention whore.  Only problem is, few want to pay for that whore.
> 
> But, you are.
> 
> Why?



Boredom?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 3, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt that I could serve on the jury IF Zimmerman ever goes to trial. From day one, I have assumed innocent until proven guilty. I still maintain that I don't know what happened and that the ONLY question is that if Zimmerman's story fits the evidence or not. If he's guilty then we would find that out. If he isn't he would be released. Justice.
> ...



I understand completely, but I still would give Zimmerman a fair trial.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


 
Says the person who stated that one race was "supreme over" another.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



is this an opinion or can this be linked?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

Go to the Black Hispanic thread.....and see my siggy.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Go to the Black Hispanic thread.....and see my siggy.



hm, i was in the black hispanic thread. i checked it out again.

here is the post you seem to use as a crutch.



Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




are you lying or are you too stupid to realize that your retarded interpretation of ravi's post is a travesty.

and no, this is not a false dichotomy.


signed by the nazi


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Nazi's aren't for liberty, Nazi's would support the action of obama.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



keep digging.

oh and please, stop derailing this zimmerman thread.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Nazi I gave you a chance for you to give an opinion if Zimmerman was guilty. You continue to post here without doing that so why are you derailing the thread?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you are in no position to give anyone a chance to do anything.

i have no idea where you get this crazy idea.

do you think you can interrogate people? 

do you know what kind of people do think like that?


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 3, 2012)

eots said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Came in a little late did we? 

No sir here is what does define a lynch mob - Putting a Bounty on someones head, without hard evidence to suggest Zimmerman is guilty beyond a shadow of a doubt, ummmmm yes, I think does constitute a lynch mob, and giving out someones adress, so that harm could come to them, is also the definition of a lynch mob as well.. Claiming racial profiling, when it hasn't been proven as such, nor do the facts show this as of yet, also constitutes a lynch mob... Should I go on maybe ?

Catch up man!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Translation: I am here to be an attention whore. Back on ignore.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



bye, birfer.

and try less lying in the future.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



precious.

i should start a thread asking the board members what they think of me.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 3, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> No sir here is what does define a lynch mob - Putting a Bounty on someones head, without hard evidence to suggest Zimmerman is guilty beyond a shadow of a doubt, ummmmm yes, I think does constitute a lynch mob, and giving out someones adress, so that harm could come to them, is also the definition of a lynch mob as well.. Claiming racial profiling, when it hasn't been proven as such, nor do the facts show this as of yet, also constitutes a lynch mob... Should I go on maybe ?



Popular demand that someone be punished, even after authorities found no evidence of wronging, is a lynch mob.   At these African marches for Trayvon, they are threatening violence ("No justice, no peace."), which is another characteristic of a lynch mob.

As for the Black Panthers, if they were white, they'd already be arrested for a whole host of crimes, racial intimidation, conspiracy to murder or kidnap, solicitation of murder (the $10,000 offer for Zimmerman dead), etc.  Hell, the whole group would be thrown in jail, for incitement of violence, for any crime any of their members commit against someone white.  

Society just doesn't know what to do with Africans.  Society use to know...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I'm a fucking rocket scientist compared to your stupid ass.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2012)

My dog is a rocket scientist compared to plasmaballs. Hell, my chair is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



You see this post is a good example that Plasmaball is a stupid son of a bitch. Look at what the government has done since obama has been President.
One big issue is give the military to arrest civilians.. But you are to stupid to understand that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 3, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> yeah i figured you would go off the cliff



And you're an idiot.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Actually, you mean that you're the chimp the rocket scientists sent up into space.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 4, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Your the sea bitch that goes down to the docks looking for seamen


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Ravi feeding the troll. What has The little troll added to the discussion? Not a damn thing, but that's what you want, it's provides a distraction from the truth doesn't it ravi?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> yeah but you stupid so who cares.



Use prepositions, Forrest.

"You ARE stupid," not "you stupid."

Second grade would have really helped you.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Apr 4, 2012)

Gareyt17 said:


> Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> 
> 
> GodLikeProductions.com Video - Audio & Image Hosting | Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident
> ...



I heard about this a week ago. Did this guy ever come forward and identify himself?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

These witnesses aren't identifying themselves because everyone who the mob discovers gets death threats. The same reason Zimmerman is in hiding and being protected by the police.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> These witnesses aren't identifying themselves because everyone who the mob discovers gets death threats. The same reason Zimmerman is in hiding and being protected by the police.



Hmmm. Well I've heard there are anonymous witnesses who saw Zimmerman following him and then without any scuffle taking place, argue with and then shoot him. They aren't identified either. 
Are they just a valid?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 4, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> Gareyt17 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> ...


His statement is in the cop report, but his identity is redacted, for good reason.  He was one of the witnesses who gave a statement that night.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > These witnesses aren't identifying themselves because everyone who the mob discovers gets death threats. The same reason Zimmerman is in hiding and being protected by the police.
> ...


 
No, because you haven't heard that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Independent logic is neither independent nor logical.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

Plus he's a liar.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Apr 4, 2012)

Si modo said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > Gareyt17 said:
> ...



Ah. Something substantive. Thanks. I've heard so much about this it all becomes grabled anymore. I know I heard there was a boy who said something that directly contradicted all of Zimmerman's claims but i don't know if he's been identified either.

I just find it interesting that The Left Wing all know this guy is guilty without a trial and the Right Wing all know he's innocent - or at minimum, each side jump to defend their political position based on either Zimmerman or Martin.

To me, it's more about the flaw in the law. As i understand it, anyone who murders a person can legally do so and not even be arrested, if there was no one else around and they claim Stand Your Ground. 
In this case, if Zimmerman hadn't been stupid enough to call 911 and then ignore their instructions, there would be no national outrage. 
Could Zimmerman be innocent? Sure! I guess this could be one of those "Followthe danm coons in self-defense" cases..


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

No, there hasn't been a boy who contradicted anything zimmerman said.

There are people who have CLAIMED that happened, but it hasn't.

The cops and the prosecutor don't think they have enough to arrest so far. And it's unlikely at this point that they will.

And you can't *murder* somebody legally. Murder is by definition, breaking the law.

And there were not *instructions*. The 911 operator told zimmerman THEY DIDN'T NEED HIM to follow. And he agreed, and that's all we know, really.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, there hasn't been a boy who contradicted anything zimmerman said.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/03/29/trayvon-martin-witness-casts-doubt-on-shooters-self-defense-claims/    Oops.
> 
> ...



Ah. So then he followed Trayvon in self-defense! Got it. Yes of course. Nothing stupid about that!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, there hasn't been a boy who contradicted anything zimmerman said.
> 
> There are people who have CLAIMED that happened, but it hasn't.
> 
> ...



Actually, a witness has come forward to contradict Zimmerman's story......



> A woman has stepped forward, saying she witnessed the final moments of Trayvon Martins life.
> In an interview set to air on Dateline tonight, Mary Cutcher said that she and her roommate ran out after hearing the shot.
> She said that Zimmerman had his hands pressed on his back and never turned him over or tried to help him.
> The version of events relayed the witness strongly contradicts the characterization of Zimmerman by his long-time friend Joe Oliver who said that he is surprised that it has turned into such a national issue.
> ...



Trayvon Martin case: Friend of Zimmerman identifies Neighbourhood Watch captain screaming for help in 911 call | Mail Online

Try again Kaiser Twit.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

You fucking idiot, they didn't see it happen. They saw him after the kid was shot.

I already referenced this. And it doesn't "strongly" contradict anything. I would assume that someone who is fighting for his life and who shoots someone on top of him would instantly jump to his feet and check to see if the person who was whaling on him was moving....

I would also imagine he was disoriented and confused.

You are pathetic, lyncher.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, there hasn't been a boy who contradicted anything zimmerman said.
> ...



Hows does that contradict what Zimmerman said?


> The version of events relayed the witness strongly contradicts the characterization of Zimmerman by his long-time friend Joe Oliver who said that he is surprised that it has turned into such a national issue.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> You fucking idiot, they didn't see it happen. They saw him after the kid was shot.
> 
> I already referenced this. And it doesn't "strongly" contradict anything. I would assume that someone who is fighting for his life and who shoots someone on top of him would instantly jump to his feet and check to see if the person who was whaling on him was moving....
> 
> ...



Yep.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


----------



## IndependntLogic (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> You fucking idiot, they didn't see it happen. They saw him after the kid was shot.
> 
> I already referenced this. And it doesn't "strongly" contradict anything. I would assume that someone who is fighting for his life and who shoots someone on top of him would instantly jump to his feet and check to see if the person who was whaling on him was moving....
> 
> ...



Well I'm just glad it's only the Liberals who resort to name-calling etc... as mentioned in our other thread there, sweetheart! 

So other than the 13 year old boy who contradicted Zimmerman and the two witnesses who contradicted him - although they saw things right after that happened, there are no "witnesses" who contradicted him. In your view, the only "witness" is someone who is anonymous. Very objective indeed!


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 4, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> Gareyt17 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how the truth begins to come forward.......when given time....instead of hysterics!
> ...



Given the $10,000 bounty on Zimmerman, would you?  The cops know who he is, that's all that matters.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 4, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



From what I heard, the boy is also directly contradicted what he said in his own 911 call.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 4, 2012)

You know.........this shouldn't so much be about a black and white thing, it should be about how messed up the stand your ground law is.

Castle doctrine?  I agree, someone comes into your house uninvited, you can remove them by any force you have available.

But walking around on the street?  This particular case shows why the law should be revoked, because it's a liscence to kill.

And, I'm also kinda pissed at the shoddy way the Sanford PD has handled this.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 4, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...


That bolded part reveals a heck of a lot of bias.

Just saying.

Also, 911 provided no instructions as it relates to following anyone.

And, your understanding of the law in Florida would be greatly improved if you read the actual law.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > You fucking idiot, they didn't see it happen. They saw him after the kid was shot.
> ...


 
I never said it was only the liberals. Relativism is your obsession, not mine. I don't care.

And the 13 y.o. didn't contradict Zimmerman, nor did the two women who saw him after he shot the kid. You're just lying there, bud. Otherwise, quote, post and link the pertinent "contradictions". 

Anything else?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.........this shouldn't so much be about a black and white thing, it should be about how messed up the stand your ground law is.
> 
> Castle doctrine?  I agree, someone comes into your house uninvited, you can remove them by any force you have available.
> 
> ...



IMO, this case has nothing to do with the "stand you ground" law.  If it happened the way I think it happened, it was self defense.  They are however, using this case to end the "stand your ground" law.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

PS...IL you've been outed as a liar. You might want to regroup now.

But I predict you will proclaim victory, that's what the house liars usually do after they've been busted repeatedly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


anonymous to the public does not mean anonymous to the police.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 4, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


It's the courts that decide cases, not the public...that's what.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 4, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Link For LK to Ask 


Put your intestinal fortitude where your mouth is...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You're to nice. You are a bigger person than I will ever be.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 4, 2012)

Ropey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Are you this stupid in real life?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


It's a fluke.  I don't know what got into me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

Si modo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I have limited patience with people who wallow in what normal people perceive as idiocy.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I hope that was a rhetorical question.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, there hasn't been a boy who contradicted anything zimmerman said.
> ...


 
Once again. For the 15th time, since you're slow.

We don't know that he followed Trayvon. There's no evidence that he did. His statement is that he didn't.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Coming from your point of understanding Ravi?  Yes I am.  

Still, L.K. might be surprised at such a thread as he mentioned creating. I'd find it rather enjoyable and entertaining if he did create it which is why I offered the link. 

Or not if he so chooses. 




Swagger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Yes, you keep hoping.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Sorry but we do know that he followed Trayvon. We are going by what he said. Now if we are to go by what he said at that point we should also go with what he said when the dispatcher said he did not need to follow Trayvon and that was OK.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 4, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That you'll one day overcome your awkwardly poor literacy and provide us with an intelligable contribution? Yes, I do.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...


 
Oh yes, I know he initially did.

I thought he was referring to following after he said he lost him, and the 911 operator told him he didn't need to follow him.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



You haven't added anything but a response to me responding to Ravi who was taking it from my post to LK.

What have both you and Ravi added.

Ravi showed confusion and asked me if I understood myself.  Yes, I do.

You added that you hoped her question was not needful of an answer ie. rhetorical.

Then you complain that I haven't added anything of value.



And you claim that you're unable to understand me. 

D'oh.... ok, dummy...


----------



## Ravi (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


What's your guess on how many times he deletes and reposts his reply? I've seen twice so far.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Ravi and Swagger.   Guessing and hoping.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I've no idea, but I'd sooner take your word over his any day of the week. He's an uneducated attention seeker.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Let's try to keep what we say factually correct, and not be like the less than factual emotionally charged lynch mob.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

What I said is factually correct, in the context I said it....there's no evidence that Zimmerman followed Martin after he said "OK" to the 911 operator.

That's what I was talking about. I don't know what you thought I was saying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> What I said is factually correct, in the context I said it....there's no evidence that Zimmerman followed Martin after he said "OK" to the 911 operator.
> 
> That's what I was talking about. I don't know what you thought I was saying.



I know you try to maintain your comments within the facts, but what you wrote could be misconstrued as inaccurate. I have caught two of the lynch mob taking portion of evidence and adding to what happen or deleting what was reported as happened. I will support you when until no one else will, but when I see something taken out of context I will call it to your attention.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Actually, if you look at the layout of where Trayvon was shot, you'd see that it was a sidewalk that went up the backside of the buildings, with NO ROAD.  He said he'd followed him in his car, but in order for the car to get to where Trayvon was shot, you'd also see tire tracks on the grass.

Nope, sorry, he did follow Trayvon.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



Are you talking about this map?
Heres an estimate of Trayvons route back to Brandy Greens townhouse with 911 call times included






A  The Clubhouse for Retreat at Twin Lakes.
B  Community mailboxes.
C  Where George Zimmerman parked his truck.
D  Brandy Greens Townhouse, where Trayvon was staying.
E  Zimmerman stopped and completed his 911 call for approximately eighty seconds.
F  The fight and shooting took place in this area.
G  Eyewitness Johns townhouse.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Looking at location F where he was shot, you can clearly see where he was followed, and that there is no place to drive a car, so to get to point F, Zimmerman would have had to follow him from the street up to the next sidewalk, then turn right, and follow him down the sidewalk to the place he was shot.

Nope, sorry, Zimmerman followed him.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah, another "inspector" and "crime scene analyst" speaks.

Lol...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Point E is where Zimmerman stopped and finished his call. Trayvon should have been indoors by that time. being  point D was where Trayvon was heading. 
Nope Trayvon jumped zimmerman while he was going back to his truck.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 4, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



 Wrong, he himself did not claim "Stand Your Ground", the law applied only because he had injuries to substantiate his claim of self defence, where as if he wouldnot have had the injuries he had claimed, to be consistant with the story he gave to the police (or) could not have proven them, then the "Stand Your Ground" law wouldnot have applied in this case at all (or) it would have been hard to use as a defense in the case until proven otherwise.. Next an immediate investigation into the killing would have insued, and more than likely Zimmerman would have been arrested on the spot while the investigation were taking place against him, that's if he had no injuries involved. The self defense claim, coupled with the injuries involved, is why Zimmerman has not been jailed as of yet. That could change, but has to be proven first..


----------



## Ariux (Apr 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Looking at location F where he was shot, you can clearly see where he was followed, and that there is no place to drive a car, so to get to point F, Zimmerman would have had to follow him from the street up to the next sidewalk, then turn right, and follow him down the sidewalk to the place he was shot.
> 
> Nope, sorry, Zimmerman followed him.



The shit-for-brains racist racist lynch mob looks at this map and concludes that Zimmerman followed (and attacked?) the African at point F.  More likely, when the piece-of-shit African attacked Zimmerman, Zimmerman ran away in that direction, hoping to increase his chance of evading the African if he got off the street.

You should explain why the African wasn't already home by the time Zimmerman got around the block.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ariux said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at location F where he was shot, you can clearly see where he was followed, and that there is no place to drive a car, so to get to point F, Zimmerman would have had to follow him from the street up to the next sidewalk, then turn right, and follow him down the sidewalk to the place he was shot.
> ...



Just go away will you?


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah, I see everyone is still trying to play amateur CSI and Homicide detective.



LET THE JUSTICE SYSTEM DO IT'S JOB. Please..,


----------



## Ariux (Apr 4, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> he himself did not claim "Stand Your Ground", the law applied only because he had injuries to substantiate his claim of self defence,



Right.  The DA concluded that it was a clear case of self-defense, so Zimmerman was released.  Although, Zimmerman was arrested.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> Ah, I see everyone is still trying to play amateur CSI and Homicide detective.
> 
> 
> 
> LET THE JUSTICE SYSTEM DO IT'S JOB. Please..,



This is a discussion board this is what we do. Some try to embellish on the facts to fit their opinions other's try to present the facts.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 4, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> Ah, I see everyone is still trying to play amateur CSI and Homicide detective.
> 
> 
> 
> LET THE JUSTICE SYSTEM DO IT'S JOB. Please..,



The Justice System already did its job, and concluded Zimmerman acted in self-defense.  

Now, the African community is trying to coerce the Justice System to change its mind and to hang an innocent man.  And, in their corner is history's most corrupt Federal Department of Justice which would love to charge Zimmerman with violating the African's "civil rights."


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 4, 2012)

None of this matters.  Facts are of no importance.

Our Kenyan President has spoken and the white guy is to blame.

Just like with the cop in Cambridge.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ariux said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at location F where he was shot, you can clearly see where he was followed, and that there is no place to drive a car, so to get to point F, Zimmerman would have had to follow him from the street up to the next sidewalk, then turn right, and follow him down the sidewalk to the place he was shot.
> ...



In other words:

Pot: "hey kettle, you're black"


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 4, 2012)

Ariux said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at location F where he was shot, you can clearly see where he was followed, and that there is no place to drive a car, so to get to point F, Zimmerman would have had to follow him from the street up to the next sidewalk, then turn right, and follow him down the sidewalk to the place he was shot.
> ...




So you absolutely cannot communicate without parading your cowardice and stupidity?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Looking at that map I have a million questions. None of which anyone on this board could probably answer, so I'll keep them to myself. 

I will ask you this question though, how on Earth do you draw this conclusion from a map?


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I see everyone is still trying to play amateur CSI and Homicide detective.
> ...



Shouldn't speculation like this be posted on the the Law & Justice board though?

Why the hell is it that every Martin-Zimmerman thread has to be in the race section? The title is about a case in law & justice. These threads shouldn't be here just because it involves people of color, or a media designated "white guy".

I'm not trying to be a dick Bigreb, I like your posts from what I've seen and I don't remember a beef ever occurring between you and I.

Think about what the point of this post of mine here is, look at the thread title, and ask yourself why this is on this board? Because a black male's name is in the headline? I see nothing that warrants it being here. 

I'd check with a mod but I'm not sure exactly where I go to ask this thread be moved to the proper board. You want to speculate that is to fine, continue it on this thread even.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



It came from eyewitness statements and the 911 call and what Zimmerman reported.
Here's the audio 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgR7gCxXQYg]ACTUAL UNCUT AUDIO!!! George Zimmerman&#39;s Trayvon Martin 911 - YouTube[/ame]
And here is the time notion on the map and where on the map it took place

0:15  The best address I can give you is the clubhouse. [A]
0:45  Hes just staring at the houses. Now hes staring at me.
1:00  Hes coming towards me.
1:20  Hes coming to check me out.
2:08  Shit, hes running.
2:14  Sound of truck door being closed. [C]
2:20  Hes heading towards the back entrance. [referring to E]
2:25  Are you following him? Yep.
2:45  He ran Zimmerman stops and completes the 911 call. [E]
4:05  Call ends.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 4, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Another question, this one being as non-compative as possible, how was it determined where "point E" or the point where Zimmerman finished his 911 call was?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Eye witneses said Trayvon jumped Zimmerman while he was walking about to his vehicle?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...





> Why the hell is it that every Martin-Zimmerman thread has to be in the race section?



It could have been moved here because of one of the mods 



> I'm not trying to be a dick Bigreb, I like your posts from what I've seen and I don't remember a beef ever occurring between you and I.


I feel you brother, I don't understand why some thinks this is a race issue, I guess it started with how the media reported it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



What eyewitness said that?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I guess that's where Zimmerman said he stopped.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 4, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> You should explain why the African wasn't already home by the time Zimmerman got around the block.




So you absolutely cannot communicate without parading your cowardice and stupidity?[/QUOTE]

I have a hard time pretending that shit-for-brain racists will give the evidence any honest thought.  Thank you for proving my point my not answering my question.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 4, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



heh, that's saying something, no offense.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 4, 2012)

Ariux said:


> I have a hard time pretending that shit-for-brain racists will give the evidence any honest thought.  .




As a shit-for-brains racist yourself, you probably assume some insight into that sort of 'thinking.'


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 4, 2012)

If Zimmerman ended his call in Point E and began walking back to Point C after he got off the phone, (which is his story). I guess the obvious question is, how did the altercation occur at Point F if Trayvon persued him alone from that point? I'd assume that Trayvon would have only been able to catch Zimmerman in between Point C and Point E, but Point F (the point of the altercation) is well off that track. In other words if Zimmerman left Point E and was (like he said) heading towards Point C... I don't see how on Earth he ended up at Point F. Did trayvon drag him behind the buildings? Did they roll behind the buildings?

While I'm thinking of those questions, what exactly is the official Zimmerman story? I've heard tow versions. 

In the first version Zimmerman says he was jumped from behind "on his way" to his car after exchanging words with Trayvon once.

In the first version Zimmerman exchanged words with Trayvon TWICE. Once on his way to his car, and then when he got to his vehicle Trayvon came up to his vehicle and he was assaulted there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> If Zimmerman ended his call in Point E and began walking back to Point C after he got off the phone, (which is his story). I guess the obvious question is, how did the altercation occur at Point F if Trayvon persued him alone from that point? I'd assume that Trayvon would have only been able to catch Zimmerman in between Point C and Point E, but Point F (the point of the altercation) is well off that track. In other words if Zimmerman left Point E and was (like he said) heading towards Point C... I don't see how on Earth he ended up at Point F. Did trayvon drag him behind the buildings? Did they roll behind the buildings?
> 
> While I'm thinking of those questions, what exactly is the official Zimmerman story? I've heard tow versions.
> 
> ...



F is a general area it's showing a bigger area. F is in general in view of John's home. Point F is between two rows of home, when Zimmerman left point E to go back too his truck Travon jump[ed out of the shadows between the two rows of homes and they rowed in that general area of point F.



> In the first version Zimmerman says he was jumped from behind "on his way" to his car after exchanging words with Trayvon once.
> 
> In the first version Zimmerman exchanged words with Trayvon TWICE. Once on his way to his car, and then when he got to his vehicle Trayvon came up to his vehicle and he was assaulted there


The first one would fit wouldn't think?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



Dumb ass she clarified what she was saying.


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 4, 2012)

Hopefully the move isn't to inconvenient. This was just an obvious L&J thread.


Thanks mods!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> Hopefully the move isn't to inconvenient. This was just an obvious L&J thread.
> 
> 
> Thanks mods!



Damn you're good, I've never seen mods move a thread that quick unless they sent it to the flame zone or conspiracy theory board.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Why that's dishonest it's like you are hiding something.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman ended his call in Point E and began walking back to Point C after he got off the phone, (which is his story). I guess the obvious question is, how did the altercation occur at Point F if Trayvon persued him alone from that point? I'd assume that Trayvon would have only been able to catch Zimmerman in between Point C and Point E, but Point F (the point of the altercation) is well off that track. In other words if Zimmerman left Point E and was (like he said) heading towards Point C... I don't see how on Earth he ended up at Point F. Did trayvon drag him behind the buildings? Did they roll behind the buildings?
> ...



If F is a general area in view of the Witness John's home, I'd assume it could be closer to the path between Point E and Point C AND also it could be further from the path between Point E and Point C so you theory may check out and make sense, but then again it may not depending on where exactly Point F actually was. Is that fair to say?

As for the two stories one would fit better yes.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 4, 2012)

There are two narratives in this case.

Narrative A ( Racist Zimmerman kills Black Kid story ): Zimmerman left his car, approached Martin and shot him dead.

Narrative B ( Zimmermans own self defense story ) Zimmerman left his car, martin ran, Zimmerman gave chase but lost Martin, started back for his car but was attacked my Martin, then shot Martin dead.

In BOTH narratives, under the law, Zimmerman is a murderer. In fact, the Stand Your Ground law can ONLY be applied to narrative B and even then ONLY to Martin as Zimmerman gave chase.

Remember, Zimmerman himself says that Trayvon ran away.





> Zimmerman told dispatchers the person he spotted was coming toward him, and then, moments later, he said the person was running.
> 
> Trayvon Martin: George Zimmerman's story may not hold up to scrutiny



even articles defending Zimmerman give the same story:






> From the call released by the Sanford Police:
> 
> At 2:07, Zimmerman tells the dispatcher, &#8220;He&#8217;s running.&#8221;
> 
> ...



The FACT that Zimmerman RAN/CHASED after Trayvon, not just followed, gives Trayvon the protection of the Stand Your Ground law, as George Zimmerman then presented a direct threat to his person.

Which, under the Stand Your Ground law, makes George Zimmerman a murderer.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

What unadulterated crap.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> What unadulterated crap.



Someone chases you. Runs after you, in fact.

They present no threat to you at all?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



It's all estimates  of what happened. there is a video where Trayvon's father comes walking up and he says that was my son and he looks on the ground where the reporter had just pointed out where the fight took place. You can take that video and the map and get a better idea of the distance was from F and the center of E and C

At 1:00 thats where I am talking aboiut


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the move isn't to inconvenient. This was just an obvious L&J thread.
> ...



Im not going to look for it in every board and thread, but obvious threads like this need to be moved. Now I'm not accusing anyone of doing so on purpose, but a thread such as this being on the Race board is not only misleading but also inciteful of racial division. I am very aware of this kind of thing. I put out pamphlets paid fof out of my own pockets by the 10's of 1,000's every month to combat politicians & media reports that mislead or flat out lie to the black community. I write with no bias, I report the truth, source it to exhaustion, and hand them out to my fellow americans of any race, but it is aimed primarily to inform black folks of attempts to dupe them into believing lies and distortions.

Sadly I cannot do it this month as I have a lot on my plate.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 4, 2012)

Vidi said:


> There are two narratives in this case.
> 
> Narrative A ( Racist Zimmerman kills Black Kid story ): Zimmerman left his car, approached Martin and shot him dead.
> 
> ...



If Zimmerman stopped chasing Trayvon Martin, returned to his truck and Martin attacked him and began beating him mercilessly for no reason Zimmerman had every right to defend himself under the law in ANY state. In most states he would have to prove that this was actually self-defense, and that Trayvon viciously and brutally attacked him.

That is not the case in the state of Florida as it has been noted here before. According to the Law in the state of Florida he would only have to prove that he thought he was in danger of his life at one point, so most of the other issues don't matter much. All Zimmerman has to do is prove he feared for his life. From my understanding of the law it really doesn't matter who started it, it doesn't matter if Trayvon saw the gun and feared for HIS life as well and then started beating Zimmerman's head into the sidewalk to protect HIMSELF... Stand Your Ground absolutely applies to Zimmerman in this case, it will be the basis of his defense, and it will be the reason why he will be acquitted guilty or not.

I personally do not believe Zimmerman acted in self-defense by the standard of the laws in most states. However the standards in the state of Florida are dangerously low. It is an incomprehensibly irresponsable law and it in my view after reading it and what has been said about it on this board may prove to be the sole reason Zimmerman will not go to prison for this.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

Vidi said:


> There are two narratives in this case.
> 
> Narrative A ( Racist Zimmerman kills Black Kid story ): Zimmerman left his car, approached Martin and shot him dead.
> 
> ...



Trayvon ran and got away according to zimmerman when he returned he was no longer protected by stand your ground.


----------



## grammahiker (Apr 4, 2012)

1. The police told him to stand down, they were on their way. 
2. If someone was scaring me and stalking me like that and I was big enough to kick his ass I probably would. I would think Zimmerman was trying to rob me. 
3. Why didn't this neighborhood watch person just carry pepper spray or a stun gun. 
4. Are people not allowed to walk around at 7:00 on a Sunday night in that neighborhood? What reason did Zimmerman give that he thought that he needed to stop and detain Treyvon and didn't want him to keep going? Wouldn't that be unlawfully restraining someone, or keeping someone against their will? Especially if you are carrying a deadly weapon? He should be charged with that and at least manslaughter. Where is the common sense in Florida?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 4, 2012)

grammahiker said:


> *1. The police told him to stand down, they were on their way. *
> 2. If someone was scaring me and stalking me like that and I was big enough to kick his ass I probably would. I would think Zimmerman was trying to rob me.
> 3. Why didn't this neighborhood watch person just carry pepper spray or a stun gun.
> 4. Are people not allowed to walk around at 7:00 on a Sunday night in that neighborhood? What reason did Zimmerman give that he thought that he needed to stop and detain Treyvon and didn't want him to keep going? Wouldn't that be unlawfully restraining someone, or keeping someone against their will? Especially if you are carrying a deadly weapon? He should be charged with that and at least manslaughter. Where is the common sense in Florida?



No they did not 911 operators told him that they didn't need him to chase Trayvon. That was not the same as being ordered not to do something by law enforcement. 911 operators are not law enforcement. It is a 40 hour a week job with dental benefits and no real expertise needed.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 4, 2012)

grammahiker said:


> 1. The police told him to stand down, they were on their way.
> 2. If someone was scaring me and stalking me like that and I was big enough to kick his ass I probably would. I would think Zimmerman was trying to rob me.
> 3. Why didn't this neighborhood watch person just carry pepper spray or a stun gun.
> 4. Are people not allowed to walk around at 7:00 on a Sunday night in that neighborhood? What reason did Zimmerman give that he thought that he needed to stop and detain Treyvon and didn't want him to keep going? Wouldn't that be unlawfully restraining someone, or keeping someone against their will? Especially if you are carrying a deadly weapon? He should be charged with that and at least manslaughter. Where is the common sense in Florida?


1.  No, the police did not.  The 911 operator didn't, either.

2.  If you did that in Florida, you might want to consider whether he is carrying, too.

3.  Because he had a carry permit and he can carry.  And, he wasn't on watch at the time.

4. a.  Yes, they are allowed.

b.  He told the cops the kid was acting suspicious, maybe on drugs.

c.  There is no evidence that Zimmerman detained Martin.

d.  It might be unlawfully restraining, if Zimmerman did it.  There is no evidence that Zimmerman did.

e.  If it is manslaughter, they will press the charges.

f.  It's the law in Florida, so to change it, the Florida legislature needs to do that, not the court.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > There are two narratives in this case.
> ...



No. We don't know where Trayvon was at that point. Hiding in a bush? Behind a tree? Up the street at a neighbors house?

We don't know.

All we know is: George Zimmerman gave chase.

Now think about that for a moment...from Martins perspective.

Here's this guy...not a cop...chasing him. Is he between Martin and safety?

Think!

What was it that George Zimmerman saw? What did Trayvon Martin see?

Trayvon was walking down the street, hood up, talking to his girlfriend on a Bluetooth earpiece. 

How did that look to Zimmerman?

With the hoodie up, there's no seeing the earpiece. So Trayvon is some guy walking down the street talking to himself. Hence, Zimmermans statement that Trayvon appeared to be "on drugs"

But from Trayvons side?

Here's this guy following him. Why? So Trayvon runs and Zimmerman runs after him. 

Can anyone running after you be up to good?  HELL NO.

At that point, the Stand Your Ground law relieves Martin of the requirement to retreat. 

In fact, one of the arguments FOR the stand your ground law was that a person could not instigate a fight and if it escalated be relieved of responsibility under Stand Your Ground. George Zimmerman made a mistake giving chase, but that gave Martin the LEGAL RIGHT to use whatever force neccessary to defend himself.

And though George Zimmermans story may be 100% accurate, under the law, he is guilty of murder.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

grammahiker said:


> 1. The police told him to stand down, they were on their way.
> 2. If someone was scaring me and stalking me like that and I was big enough to kick his ass I probably would. I would think Zimmerman was trying to rob me.
> 3. Why didn't this neighborhood watch person just carry pepper spray or a stun gun.
> 4. Are people not allowed to walk around at 7:00 on a Sunday night in that neighborhood? What reason did Zimmerman give that he thought that he needed to stop and detain Treyvon and didn't want him to keep going? Wouldn't that be unlawfully restraining someone, or keeping someone against their will? Especially if you are carrying a deadly weapon? He should be charged with that and at least manslaughter. Where is the common sense in Florida?





> 1. The police told him to stand down, they were on their way.


Nope the police did not. A dispatcher is not the police nor can they give lawful orders.



> 2. If someone was scaring me and stalking me like that and I was big enough to kick his ass I probably would. I would think Zimmerman was trying to rob me.


If Trayvon was so scared why didn't he call 911 or at least his father? Who does he call? His girlfriend that was in another town at the time.



> 3. Why didn't this neighborhood watch person just carry pepper spray or a stun gun.


He was not on watch that night he was going to the store. Are you saying he cam't lawfully carry a gun with him?



> Where is the common sense in Florida?


You have none and if you did you lost it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2012)

Vidi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...


Think what you want to I am not repeating everything I have said so I will have to repeat it to someone else and then someone else. I have discussed the facts about this case it looks like it would finally break through to some of the lynch mob. But stupid is thick there I guess,


----------



## Vidi (Apr 4, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> grammahiker said:
> 
> 
> > *1. The police told him to stand down, they were on their way. *
> ...



Absolutely correct. 

At no time in the released 911 tape, did the 911 operator actually tell George Zimmerman to stop or stand down. The phrase used was: " ok we don't need you to do that. "


----------



## IndependntLogic (Apr 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> PS...IL you've been outed as a liar. You might want to regroup now.
> 
> But I predict you will proclaim victory, that's what the house liars usually do after they've been busted repeatedly.



There is no victory. I am not an expert in Florida Law. I did not lie but you did. I said "my understanding is there was a 13 year old boy who contradicted...". But whackjobs just go bezerk over anything they can. Hysterics, you know. Not saying that's you in particular - I'll let you and our laughing audience decide... 
FOX news headline was "Witness Contradicts Zimmerman"
So is FOX a liar? nah. You're just emotional and obssessed with somehow proving me to be "wrong" about something somehow. Obssession is a loely thing. This is why you have come into over a dozen threads and on your very first post, commented on nothing but me. Nothing on topics or issues - just me. Do you deny this? Want me to prove it with links?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2012)

You keep asking me if I want you to prove it with links, and I keep telling you to go ahead.

Start out with what I lied about. Quotes and links. You're irritatingly vague...but habitual liars always are.


----------



## theliq (Apr 4, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> grammahiker said:
> 
> 
> > *1. The police told him to stand down, they were on their way. *
> ...


...ALL THESE POSTS...THE BOY WAS MURDERED..............ZIMMERMAN SHOULD BE SITTING ON DEATH ROW......BUT THE US is crazy having gun laws like they do...as I personally wouldn't let anyone carry more than a matchstick.

Why because there are too many nutters around............SAY NO TO GUNS,AUSTRALIA DOES FOR THE MAJORITY OF THE POPULATION........................But then were see this as being CIVIL ized............I await the Gun Lobby Wailing.......steve


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 4, 2012)

theliq said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > grammahiker said:
> ...



You're an idiot.

This has nothing to do with guns and gun laws.

The gun couldn't have killed Trayvon Martin on its own. It was the way it was used, responsibly or irresponsibly by Mr. Zimmerman.

The Stand Your Ground Law in the state of Florida is what needs to be investigated, not gun laws. Gun laws don't make it okay for people to use guns how ever they feel like using them. That's why we have other laws that legislate how guns can and should be used. The US Constitution gives it's citizens the right to protect themselves against tyranny and people who would take advantage of them or do them harm with firarms (as well as hunt). It does not give them the right to use said firearms to murder or harm anyone else unjustly. Except for MAYBE in the State of Florida, however in Florida's case it is not their GUN laws that are in question... but their self-defense laws.

Stop trying to use this tragedy to further your bullcrap political agenda.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 4, 2012)

theliq said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > grammahiker said:
> ...



Keep waiting. 

The anti gun lobby has been extremely quiet in all of this because they know that this incident is not about the gun.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 5, 2012)

Vidi said:


> There are two narratives in this case.
> 
> Narrative A ( Racist Zimmerman kills Black Kid story ): Zimmerman left his car, approached Martin and shot him dead.
> 
> ...


Isn't it odd that he left his keys in his car and at the same time he was worried about thefts in the neighborhood.


----------



## Emma (Apr 5, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sorry but we do know that he followed Trayvon. We are going by what he said. Now if we are to go by what he said at that point we should also go with what he said when* the dispatcher said he did not need to follow Trayvon and that was OK*.



How long after that point did the fight/shooting take place?


----------



## Emma (Apr 5, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Then explain how the fight and shooting took place off-street, halfway up that courtyard. Explain why instead of meeting the police at the mailboxes/clubhouse (from where he initially called), he changed his mind and told the dispatcher to have the officer call him on his cell and he'd tell them where he was. If he wasn't following Martin, that is.


----------



## Emma (Apr 5, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The police report puts them behind 2821 Retreat View Circle, which is farther up in that courtyard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



How many times must I explain it over and over and over?

According to the evidence and statements. Zimmerman turns rights off of retreat view circle onto the cut through at twin trees here's a map to look at
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

Now here's another map that you can trace the estimated route
http://www.wagist.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/martin_1000.jpg

A &#8211; The Clubhouse for Retreat at Twin Lakes.
B &#8211; Community mailboxes.
C &#8211; Where George Zimmerman parked his truck.
D &#8211; Brandy Green&#8217;s Townhouse, where Trayvon was staying.
E &#8211; Zimmerman stopped and completed his 911 call for approximately eighty seconds.
F &#8211; The fight and shooting took place in this area.
G &#8211; Eyewitness &#8220;John&#8217;s&#8221; townhouse.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Zimmerman truck was parked at the cut through twin trees. Do you remember he said he was on a cut through in the audio?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 5, 2012)

If the placement of F is correct, then Zimmerman is lying.  There's no concrete there for Martin to slam Zimmermans head into.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Vidi said:


> If the placement of F is correct, then Zimmerman is lying.  There's no concrete there for Martin to slam Zimmermans head into.



Other than the concrete sidewalk....

Yer not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag, comrade.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 5, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > If the placement of F is correct, then Zimmerman is lying.  There's no concrete there for Martin to slam Zimmermans head into.
> ...





Open your eyes, Helen Keller. That side walk is forty feet from the F oval.

If Zimmermans story is true, then it's placement is wrong. If its placement is correct, then Zimmerman is lying.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Open your eyes, Helen Keller. That side walk is forty feet from the F oval.



Try again sparky, the F oval is ON the sidewalk. There is a sidewalk running the length of the units.



> If Zimmermans story is true, then it's placement is wrong. If its placement is correct, then Zimmerman is lying.



Since you base your idiocy on falsehood, your conclusion is meaningless.


----------



## George Costanza (Apr 5, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Even if the statement is true, there is no reason to assume that the child killed was the aggressor.



Excellent point.  

But I call bull shit on the whole premise of this thread anyway.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 5, 2012)

I just worked the polls this Tuesday April 3rd, 2012. I was the only white election official there. The rest of them were all black. They all support Obama 100% even though half claim to be Republican. I told them I would not vote for their man Obama, Romney or Santorum because Obama signed the NDAA & Romney & Santorum said they would have also signed it. They all said no he would never do that. I showed them the bill & several YouTubes from their favorite MSNBC talking heads & the ACLU. Every one of those idiots said I don't care. Obama is giving the black people things so we will vote for him. I told them they were all Uncle Toms House *******. You traded your Civil Liberties & Freedom for Food Stamps.

Here is the reason for the race baiting over Trayvon Martin. They wanted to get people marching in the streets so they can take away your rights.


> The Congressional Black Caucus unveiled a resolution on Wednesday that honors the life of Trayvon Martin and calls for the repeal of "Stand Your Ground" gun laws in every state that has one, including Florida, where Martin was killed.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I just worked the polls this Tuesday April 3rd, 2012. I was the only white election official there. The rest of them were all black. They all support Obama 100% even though half claim to be Republican. I told them I would not vote for their man Obama, Romney or Santorum because Obama signed the NDAA & Romney & Santorum said they would have also signed it. They all said no he would never do that. I showed them the bill & several YouTubes from their favorite MSNBC talking heads & the ACLU. Every one of those idiots said I don't care. Obama is giving the black people things so we will vote for him. I told them they were all Uncle Toms House *******. You traded your Civil Liberties & Freedom for Food Stamps.
> ...



You don't know me fagot. I did it. The other 7 election officials were the racist scum. I got tired of their shit. You pussies don't scare me. I have been held at gun point 5 times by 7 people & 7 guns. One of you black fagots pulled the trigger & the gun misfired. I beat his ass to a bloody pulp after that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



You're really a head up obama's ass aren't you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...


Fuck wit there is a sidewalk in the center of the two housing rows.

Google Maps


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



What in the fuck are you talking about? Are you drunk? or is  it the fumes from obama's ass that make you talk dumb shit?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 5, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Open your eyes, Helen Keller. That side walk is forty feet from the F oval.
> ...



DAMMIT! you're right. Didn't see it under the yellow line. 

Greenies incoming


----------



## Vidi (Apr 5, 2012)

KissMy said:


> I just worked the polls this Tuesday April 3rd, 2012. I was the only white election official there. The rest of them were all black. They all support Obama 100% even though half claim to be Republican. I told them I would not vote for their man Obama, Romney or Santorum because Obama signed the NDAA & Romney & Santorum said they would have also signed it. They all said no he would never do that. I showed them the bill & several YouTubes from their favorite MSNBC talking heads & the ACLU. Every one of those idiots said I don't care. Obama is giving the black people things so we will vote for him. I told them they were all Uncle Toms House *******. You traded your Civil Liberties & Freedom for Food Stamps.
> 
> Here is the reason for the race baiting over Trayvon Martin. They wanted to get people marching in the streets so they can take away your rights.
> 
> ...




First off, you're a liar

Second, if you HAD done what you claim, you were campaigning at the polling place, which is illegal. So you're a criminal

Third, but you're not a criminal because you're a liar.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 5, 2012)

Vidi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I just worked the polls this Tuesday April 3rd, 2012. I was the only white election official there. The rest of them were all black. They all support Obama 100% even though half claim to be Republican. I told them I would not vote for their man Obama, Romney or Santorum because Obama signed the NDAA & Romney & Santorum said they would have also signed it. They all said no he would never do that. I showed them the bill & several YouTubes from their favorite MSNBC talking heads & the ACLU. Every one of those idiots said I don't care. Obama is giving the black people things so we will vote for him. I told them they were all Uncle Toms House *******. You traded your Civil Liberties & Freedom for Food Stamps.
> ...



We can talk about anything we want in the polling place when there are no voters present. IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vidi (Apr 5, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Including what a big fat liar you are?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



What are you drinking?


> But you keep talking out your ass black heli,its amusing to watch you assume and lie.


As far as the shooting goes we've all assumed about what happened. I have used what has been presented by the evidence to support my assumption, plus what I know from my experience 
But as far as black helicopters and lying goes I haven't mentioned either one.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 5, 2012)

Emma said:


> Then explain how the fight and shooting took place off-street, halfway up that courtyard. Explain why instead of meeting the police at the mailboxes/clubhouse (from where he initially called), he changed his mind and told the dispatcher to have the officer call him on his cell and he'd tell them where he was. If he wasn't following Martin, that is.


The hard RW are peddling the false claim that Trayvon Martin was the aggressor and attacked the killer George Zimmerman. So it doesn't matter where Zimmerman was you see, because he was viciously attacked by the now dead victim Trayvon Martin.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Then explain how the fight and shooting took place off-street, halfway up that courtyard. Explain why instead of meeting the police at the mailboxes/clubhouse (from where he initially called), he changed his mind and told the dispatcher to have the officer call him on his cell and he'd tell them where he was. If he wasn't following Martin, that is.
> ...



Since you want not reply to the rebuttal to that comment here's what I said.



Emma said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



How many times must I explain it over and over and over?

According to the evidence and statements. Zimmerman turns rights off of retreat view circle onto the cut through at twin trees here's a map to look at
Google Maps

Now here's another map that you can trace the estimated route
http://www.wagist.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/martin_1000.jpg

A  The Clubhouse for Retreat at Twin Lakes.
B  Community mailboxes.
C  Where George Zimmerman parked his truck.
D  Brandy Greens Townhouse, where Trayvon was staying.
E  Zimmerman stopped and completed his 911 call for approximately eighty seconds.
F  The fight and shooting took place in this area.
G  Eyewitness Johns townhouse.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 5, 2012)

Vidi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



I am an election judge & poll supervisor.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



I am not racist. I defend Obama plenty. I just don't take shit from you racist pussies.

There are plenty of blacks who agree with me.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S4GDz2uy-s"]Black man against Obama signing the NDAA[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZq4TN6OD9Q&feature=related"]Black woman against Obama signing the NDAA[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow and it appears nobody said *fucking coon* after all.

It's amazing what racists will read into things.

&#8220;Now it does sound less like that racial slur. &#8230; From listening in this room, and this is a state-of-the-art room, it doesn&#8217;t sound like that slur anymore. It sounds like &#8230; we&#8216;re hearing the swear word at first and then the word &#8217;cold.&#8217; And the reason some say that would be relevant, is because it was unseasonably cold  in Florida that night and raining.&#8221;
The audio expert agreed it sounded like &#8220;cold,&#8221; and said the new method gets rid of a lot more background noise but doesn&#8217;t change the voice or words."

CNN Enhances Zimmerman 911 Again, Finds He May Have Not Used Racial Slur | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## KissMy (Apr 5, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Wow and it appears nobody said *fucking coon* after all.
> 
> It's amazing what racists will read into things.
> 
> ...



The media baited the hook saying it was a slur & had all the racist marching in the streets. I hope Homeland Security took video of those protest so they can lock up all those racist terrorist. Apparently most of them believe in the NDAA.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
> would have stopped the kid...
> 
> I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...



Seriously? "Just show the gun" you obviously have no experience is such matters (which of course doesn't make you a bad guy). That is an extremely dangerous thing to do. Personally in the same situation I would have also killed Trayvon Martin.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

I would have too. I've been slapped into unconsciousness more than once, people who have never experienced it have no idea what it's like to have your head walloped a few times or how seriously it incapacitates you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
> would have stopped the kid...
> 
> I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...



When Trayvon went for Zimmermans gun it changed the whole rules of engagement


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 5, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> ...



I'm pretty sure you'd jump at any and every opportunity to kill a black child.

Carry on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I would have too. I've been slapped into unconsciousness more than once, people who have never experienced it have no idea what it's like to have your head walloped a few times or how seriously it incapacitates you.


One gun two fighting people
When Zimmerman became injured slightly incapacitated Trayvon became armed also.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



And I am sure that you will always allow your racism to show.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 5, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I would have too. I've been slapped into unconsciousness more than once, people who have never experienced it have no idea what it's like to have your head walloped a few times or how seriously it incapacitates you.



Ask yourself this: 

When you were dazed before blacking out, did your voice respond to commands? Were you able to scream for help repeatedly?

Listening to the 911 tapes, there's no real 'break' in the screams that would have come with each blow to the head. None.

The screaming should pause with each blow. Being dazed like that drives everything else out.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

I was screaming non stop.

And as soon as I could crawl I headed for the gun. But he got to me before I could load it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



My comment was to marc or did you miss that?


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> i would have too. *i've been slapped into unconsciousness more than once,* people who have never experienced it have no idea what it's like to have your head walloped a few times or how seriously it incapacitates you.



please do tell..


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



LOL!


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



My apologies for the mix-up. I tried to PM an apology to you but could not. Please let me know if I can fix the screw up in a satisfactory way.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Wow and it appears nobody said *fucking coon* after all.
> ...



Credibility to RWers is essentially whatever's reporting their desired outcome/position at the time.

They'd deem the scratches on a bathroom stall as credible if it stated their position.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Wow and it appears nobody said *fucking coon* after all.
> ...


 
Well they weren't credible when they promoted "fucking coon".

I guess I'll say they're credible when they're admitting they fucked up, because I assume they wouldn't admit it unless they absolutely had no choice.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> LOL!



Marc only assumes that because he would jump at any chance to kill a white child.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 5, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!
> ...


Right..

I'm not the one who stated it...he did.

But somehow, in your twisted racist mind...I'm the killer.

CLASSIC!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

plasmaballs appears headed for meltdown and subsequent ban mode.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 5, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


No, yours is bub.





			
				Bigfoot said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -3 reputation points from Bigfoot.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



As usual the blacks are almost always the worst racists around. What many blacks are doing and saying over this Trayvon martin tragedy is pathetic.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Because I would choose to defend myself...sure you are right


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



How hot is that Irony you are holding? You are one of the biggest cherry pickers here. When the media confesses they edited their source to make it look like it was saying something totally different they are more credible now than when they first reported it.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

plasmaballs is one of the less intelligent resident trolls.

I don't anticipate he'll be here much longer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Right..
> 
> I'm not the one who stated it...he did.
> 
> ...



The dry cleaners called - your robe and hood are ready for pickup.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> As usual the blacks are almost always the worst racists around. What many blacks are doing and saying over this Trayvon martin tragedy is pathetic.



You can't judge black people by Marc. He's a special case..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



You do realize that your post can be traced back too? You never once said that Zimmerman said Fucking Coon? I bet I could go back and review your comments if I had the time. If I do let's hope I don't find any that are edited on today's date.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> And what do you base this on tard? No this board isn't like that, they let you here,so that's evident that they let all kinds of species here.



Regardless of how long you will be here, which I have no way of knowing; you ARE one of the less intelligent trolls around here.

Second grade would have really helped you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > And what do you base this on tard? No this board isn't like that, they let you here,so that's evident that they let all kinds of species here.
> ...



I think second grade was a little hard for him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I think second grade was a little hard for him.



No pain, no gain...


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 5, 2012)

2500 posts on this thread?

Something's rotten in Denmark.

This is a cut and dried issue for the police to determine.

What's the big deal?


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > As usual the blacks are almost always the worst racists around. What many blacks are doing and saying over this Trayvon martin tragedy is pathetic.
> ...



I was thinking of Sharpton, Jackson, Spike Lee and many, many others. Chris Rock...now he's a freaking nut case. Those guys are some serious racists. Their immense and  ignorant hatred of non-blacks and black folks that they disagree with is amazing.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


 
You're really stuck on the idea that Nazis were crazy about grammar, spelling, and basic writing skills, huh?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

You only call him that when he references your obvious lack of learning, pballs.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > You only call him that when he references your obvious lack of learning, pballs.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I'm moving the goal post by saying your post can be traced back to see if you ever said that Zimmerman said Fucking coon?  That's fucking funny, dude you're missing some cards to have a full deck to play with.


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 5, 2012)

With the recent news of national media outlets doctoring video and audio to put forth a story to manipulate the public's opinions, I have to ask if they can just get away with this Scott free under free speech? I think it's akin to inciting a riot or better yet the example of "you cannot yell fire in a crowded theatre".

I know this is a touchy subject and I am all for free speech, but this sort of thing should be cause for concern. Americans cherish their free speech. That's true of right, left, and center. And most of us hate the idea of big government stifling free speech and any suggestion of such a measure would draw the screams of fascist and nazi and no doubt a few "grass roots" movements would form overnight.

If we pretty much have a concensus that we do not want the Feds or other gov agency outlawing falsifying information for media outlets, what can we do?

One idea I have is to have a market based grading system for the cable networks, etc.. I haven't thought it out as I'm typing this on the fly.

What do you folks think?

Ps I'm typing a thread with this post as the Op, lol, I thought I was makIng a new one with this! My bad for the off topic


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I can see where this conversation is going...smh. I will now exit this conversation as it's gotten completely off topic with talk of Obama and gun laws and NDAA and stuff...


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 5, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Well I can see where this conversation is going...smh. I will now exit this conversation as it's gotten completely off topic with talk of Obama and gun laws and NDAA and stuff...



I don't know If you are referring to my post, dont see how it could except if you're calling it a conspiracy theory?
Head to my thread either way.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 5, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I can see where this conversation is going...smh. I will now exit this conversation as it's gotten completely off topic with talk of Obama and gun laws and NDAA and stuff...
> ...



Nah. This thread went way off track long before your last post...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



When are you going to prove me wrong there chief? I'll wait. Now see who's moving the goal post? You're bouncing from one subject to another. Did you or did you not say that he said fucking coon?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

Pballs has gone off the deep end.

I knew it was going to happen, but really I expected something more spectacular.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Pballs has gone off the deep end.
> 
> I knew it was going to happen, but really I expected something more spectacular.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't know...instead of the big blow up I was hoping for, he just sort of rolled off the end of the pier and into the water with a little plunk.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 5, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Wow and it appears nobody said *fucking coon* after all.
> 
> It's amazing what racists will read into things.
> 
> ...



The incident was never racially motivated. Martin simply fit the description of the suspects in some burgluries in the neighborhood.

And because the cops described Zimmerman as "white" the whole thing blew up.

How many black teenagers were shot dead last week in Detroit? LA? New York?

We dont hear about that. But if theres a chance to get some race card mileage out of it and boost ratings or newspaper sales and its all over the news.

Thats the REAL racism.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 5, 2012)

Vidi said:


> There are two narratives in this case.
> 
> Narrative A ( Racist Zimmerman kills Black Kid story ): Zimmerman left his car, approached Martin and shot him dead.
> 
> ...


The whole problem is this watchman business, where as a person is appointed to keep watch over a neighborhood that had recently had some troubles in it, but yet did Zimmerman have almost none to very little training in law enforcement ? He also has a concealed legal weapon on his person, in which I'm guessing he had it in order to protect himself or maybe other innocents with, just in case the worse came to worse senario arose, and he were to encounter a supposed threat in the area during his watch, where as the gun would come in quite handy for a defensive stance if needed until the cops got there, and this after calling 9-11 on a possible supposed criminal or criminal element if were encountered in the area that night . 

Otherwise the gun was needed in his mind, only if he should come upon someone doing something very "wrong", as in committing a felony, burgularizing a home, car and/or hurting another, where all of a sudden the person caught decides to harm Zimmerman maybe, and all because he had caught that someone in an act of criminal activity within the community being watched, thus causing that someone instantly to attack him (where as the gun would be needed to defend with, if that situation were to arise at that point). Now did Zimmerman show proper restraint, before un-concealing his weapon and shooting a man, in which he says was attacking him, and this all due to a case of mistaken identity or improper profiling of whom he thought was a suspicious looking character that night, and mainly due to the clothes worn by the victim, and his actions observed within the area as being erratic while being observed by the so called watchmen Zimmerman ?

Is this what happened maybe ? - He ((Zimmerman)) had identified a person in the area who was alledged by Zimmerman, to be acting or apearing suspicious, thus profiling the person as such when called 9-11 to report the suspicious person, who according to Zimmerman, was acting strangely within the area by his observation of, but in doing so did it cause the person being profiled ((Trayvon)) to become very nervous of Zimmerman at this point, because was it that Zimmerman had no identifying security clothes worn (?), in which could have let Trayvon know that he was a watchman/security officer or person in the area, in which may have eased Trayvons fears once identified Zimmerman as a legit security person for the area? 

Did Zimmerman have a badge of any sort, to show Trayvon ???  I mean if so, then would he Trayvon had begun a conversation with Zimmerman at that point, instead of running away maybe ?

The two of them are recipients of the "Stand your Ground Law" in this case, but they recieved the law at different times within the situation they were in, where as at different times along the way it would apply to the both of them seperately as a self defense law, in which would of course cover them, (yet all depending), and this at what point during the situation it could have or would have covered the two seperately at any given moment, and could have been in one or the others favor to be used as a defence in the situation. Sadly as it progressed out of control for the two of them, it just became of a horrible mistake of identities and profiling gone very wrong (not racial profiling as yet to be proven so far), because both under the circumstances THOUGHT the other was a criminal or a threat of some sort, and this was all due to their un-identifying strange clothes worn, and worse it being at night to top it all off, where as this is where the deadly dance began between the two of them under these high suspicions of each other, who next came together under very confused and hightened alertness due to the circumstances or past goings on in the area before that fatal night, where the both of them were trying to defend themselves against one another sadly enough in the confusion of it all, even when the both of them were found to be completely innocent in respect to one another as it all turned out in the end.

Am I giving a fair assessment of the situation maybe? I hope so...


----------



## Ariux (Apr 5, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Now did Zimmerman show proper restraint, before un-concealing his weapon and shooting a man, in which he says was attacking him, and this all due to a case of mistaken identity or improper profiling of whom he thought was a suspicious looking character that night, and mainly due to the clothes worn by the victim, and his actions observed within the area as being erratic while being observed by the so called watchmen Zimmerman ?



When Zimmerman is in the clear, he'll write a book, make a million dollars, and give us all the details.

I think if Zimmerman had shown his gun, the African would not have attacked him in the first place.  And, if he had his gun out, he could have shot the African before he was wounded (but, that would have cost him the proof that he was in real danger).

There's no such thing as "improper profiling", as long as you're rationally profiling.  Although, it is extremely Politically Incorrect to profile by race (except if the race is white).   



> it cause the person being profiled ((Trayvon)) to become very nervous of Zimmerman at this point



You're assuming Zimmerman was profiling, and it's irrelevant whether he was or not.  You mean to say that Zimmerman's observation of Trayvon caused Trayvon to become nervous.



> Sadly as it progressed out of control for the two of them, it just became of a horrible mistake of identities and profiling gone very wrong



No, there were no horrible mistakes.  There was a piece-of-shit African who deliberately decided to beat the crap out of a cracker, forcing that cracker to shoot in self-defense.  That's all.

If Trayvon really wasn't casing the neighborhood, then Zimmerman just made a small mistake that should have been nothing beyond a little annoying to Trayvon.  Trayvon should have continued to where he was staying, maybe at a quicker pace, and do nothing more than say "There was some dude looking at me..." after arriving.  He should have been home before the cops showed up, but he decided to go cracker hunting instead.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 5, 2012)

I didn't see anywhere in the many news reports on this story that the young man was not a US citizen, so why do you keep saying "African"? Oh, that's right, YOU'RE A STUPID FUCKING RACIST. How could I have forgotten when you go out of your way to display your cowardly nature on every fucking post?


----------



## theunbubba (Apr 6, 2012)

I think every hispanic/latino in America should let this be a lesson to them. Don't believe the garbage the left says about having your back. They will lynch you in a heartbeat if you are up against blacks. 
Especially the racist libtard press. 
The only people saying that Zimmerman might not be guilty are the conservatives.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 6, 2012)

According to reports, Zimmerman claims he said punk. How then is CNN claiming he said cold?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ravi said:


> According to reports, Zimmerman claims he said punk. How then is CNN claiming he said cold?



According to both of the experts the Sentinel hired down there that analyzed the recordings it was punk.
They ruled out coon.
But what have to do with anything anyway?
Words are never a crime.
Just a distortion from the looney tune racists that have convicted a man before the grand jury has even convened.
Sad that most Americans these days are so ignorant. They had a few of the demonstrators on last night and the reporter asked them if they knew about the grand jury.  "I aintz nerverz knows they is a big juries. Ize thotz the juries wuz already at the coathoze. Yo says they is a bigger, grander one those?"
They must be reading the posts here.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 6, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > According to reports, Zimmerman claims he said punk. How then is CNN claiming he said cold?
> ...



Words are never a crime. But they certainly throw cold water on the self-defense angle.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

Of course words can be used in a criminal way. Hate speech, libel, inciting, slander, harassment, etc. and so on.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Of course words can be used in a criminal way. Hate speech, libel, inciting, slander, harassment, etc. and so on.



Agreed, mostly.

I disagree with hate crime laws. In my opinion, it's trying to legislate thoughts. Far too intrusive and unnecessary.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 6, 2012)

theunbubba said:


> I think every hispanic/latino in America should let this be a lesson to them. Don't believe the garbage the left says about having your back. They will lynch you in a heartbeat if you are up against blacks.
> Especially the racist libtard press.
> The only people saying that Zimmerman might not be guilty are the conservatives.




But George Zimmerman is white! White people get no protections from the liberals.

/sarcasm

And you have to twist the facts pretty hard to get completely innocent out of this whole thing, something neocons are experts at.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 6, 2012)

Vidi said:


> theunbubba said:
> 
> 
> > I think every hispanic/latino in America should let this be a lesson to them. Don't believe the garbage the left says about having your back. They will lynch you in a heartbeat if you are up against blacks.
> ...


See, this is what I don't get.  Since when is defending the integrity of the process a partisan thing?

It's and American thing.

At least it used to be.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

Since when have progressive racists ever protected the integrity of anything?


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



The target of a dead guy?  Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Another day, another week, and another month that Zimmerman is a free man. Despite all the pressure that is being put on the authorities to arrest him, they haven't. Could it be that the ONLY people who have all of the facts, and the only people who know the law, know that they have absolutely zero evidence that Zimmerman didn't shoot Martin in self-defense? Common sense seems to point that way.


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

Have you heard the latest?  Get this - New News:*  Zimmerman's lawyer now say's he suffered from
"Shaken Baby Syndrome"* in the incident.

Oh dear lawd. lol


----------



## PredFan (Apr 6, 2012)

paperview said:


> Have you heard the latest?  Get this - New News:*  Zimmerman's lawyer now say's he suffered from
> "Shaken Baby Syndrome"* in the incident.
> 
> Oh dear lawd. lol



What's funny about that? You often laugh at people's injuries do you?

Having ones head slammed to the pavement results in the same injuries a baby can suffer when shaken. The brain is smacked against the skull violently.

This is the kind of thing YOU think is funny?


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

PredFan said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Have you heard the latest?  Get this - New News:*  Zimmerman's lawyer now say's he suffered from
> ...


Hey Pred...here's something for ya:  *Babies* (and small children) get  "Shaken Baby Syndrome."


----------



## PredFan (Apr 6, 2012)

paperview said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Ignoring the point I see.

I have no idea why the lawyer decided to call it Shaken Baby Syndrome, but what he calls it is not really important except to partisan hacks like yourself. The name is different but the injuries are the same. You laugh at people's injuries, we got it.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Stupidity chimes in.


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

No, I'm laughing at the lawyer using absurd terminology, you idiot.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 6, 2012)

paperview said:


> No, I'm laughing at the lawyer using absurd terminology, you idiot.



Sure you are.


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 6, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > What unadulterated crap.
> ...



*Legally, none whatever*; there's no threat (as defined by law) until the pursuer does one or more of the following:  (1) makes an unlawful threat of violence, such as  "I'm gonna kill you/kick your ass/etc" (2) makes an unlawful demand, such as "Give me your wallet/money, watch, etc." (strong arm robbery) , (3) initiates an unlawful touching/punching/grabbing/etc. (battery, unlawful restraint), or (4) unlawfully produces/presents a weapon.

Absent one or a combination of those conditions above, for all I know, the person could be chasing me to tell me I drooped my wallet, or car keys, or even to warn me I was running into a dangerous area or situation. The mere fact of pursuit most certainly does NOT give me a legal right to presume a sinister motive and initiate defensive use of force (as in a blow, presentation of a weapon, etc.); there is plenty of legal precedent for that in common law. I cannot strike, present a weapon or use any other force simply because I believe another person "must be up to no good"; he must actually commit or attempt to commit some unlawful act, or be reasonably suspected of having already committed one (fleeing felon, or having stolen property in visible possession (in some states)). CHASING SOMEONE, IN AND OF ITSELF, IS NOT A CRIME, and there are good common sense reasons why it is not a crime.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

It's traumatic brain injury...it doesn't happen just in children. Adults also can suffer from injury that is a result of being shaken or hitting something hard enough to cause the brain to bounce off the inside of the skull. 

"Punch drunk" fighters have the adult form of shaken baby syndrome, incidentally.


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 6, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Uh huh. Now, do either of you two smartasses have any professional experience in medicine or an allied profession (M.D., R.N., EMT, Paramedic)?  Well, do you? if so, please tell us what your experience level is.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 6, 2012)

The Gadfly said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



What is considered lawful and unlawful in regards to producing/presenting a weapon in the state of Florida?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 6, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Open carry is legal. A gun in a holster is not considered threatening. You can not punch someone because you see they are carrying a gun. You cannot stand your ground because you see they are carrying a gun. You cannot attack & stand your ground because someone is trying to ask you a question.


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 6, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Uptown, that's actually an excellent question. I know what the law ordinarily is in most states, but a number of Florida statutes (their arrest statute, for example), are simply written differently. In most places, "unlawful pointing/presenting of a firearm" would be drawing it (without necessarily firing it) as a threat, in a situation that was something other than self defense, or defense of the life of another, stopping a forcible felony in progress, or in some states, making a lawful arrest. (I add that last because in my state, the statute that allows use of deadly force to protect one's home, stop a felony in progress, etc. is actually under a "power of arrest" conferred upon "any citizen of this state" under certain specified circumstances). I know, that certain concealed carry laws (in states which do not allow open carrying), provide that merely showing the holstered weapon *intentionally* is a violation of the law (unless one is ordered to by a law enforcement officer, of course). If I had to guess, I'd assume the Florida law for civilians authorized to carry concealed would be something like the first part of the above, but I have no idea how the Florida law is worded, and as we've seen with the "Stand Your Ground" self defense statute there, the wording can make a lot of difference. It may be a moot point in this case, because to this point, we have not yet seen any evidence that Zimmerman intentionally showed his weapon in any way prior to drawing it and shooting Martin (having it inadvertently revealed in the course of a struggle would not itself be a violation of any concealed carry law I've ever seen). That said, there exists the possibility that something we don't know could come to light, and combine with whatever the Florida law says about "pointing and presenting", to be germane to this particular case. We have, after all, had some surprising revelations related to the wording of Florida laws here. Curious are the ways of legislators....


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 6, 2012)

KissMy said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



FL has open carry? I did not know that; in that case, you're right; the weapon would have to actually be drawn, without sufficient lawful cause, in order to be considered a legal threat ("unlawful pointing/presenting").


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Of course words can be used in a criminal way. Hate speech, libel, inciting, slander, harassment, etc. and so on.



LIBEL AND SLANDER ARE CIVIL CASES, NEVER CRIMINAL
Hate speech is OUTSIDE THE LAW. 
Laws prohibitng hate speech in the United States ARE UNCONSTITUTIONAL 

They can NEVER be used in a criminal way, ever.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 6, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Of course words can be used in a criminal way. Hate speech, libel, inciting, slander, harassment, etc. and so on.
> ...



Hate crime is DIFFERENT than hate speech.
There are NO laws against hate speech and libel and slander ARE NOT criminal.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hard to believe the lack of knowledge about the Constitution in this thread.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Hard to believe the lack of knowledge about the Constitution in this thread.



In many cases it is a lack of knowledge, many other cases it's desperation. Lefties are so desperate to not be proven wrong that they will say any damn fool thing to try to avoid it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 6, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to believe the lack of knowledge about the Constitution in this thread.
> ...



I hear it just as much from the right as the left.
Ignorance knows no party affiliation.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



For sure, but in THIS thread the lefties are decidedly against following the law of the land and with the lynch mob.


----------



## Emma (Apr 6, 2012)

paperview said:


> Have you heard the latest?  Get this - New News:*  Zimmerman's lawyer now say's he suffered from
> "Shaken Baby Syndrome"* in the incident.
> 
> Oh dear lawd. lol


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

Emma said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Have you heard the latest?  Get this - New News:*  Zimmerman's lawyer now say's he suffered from
> ...



Yes, that could lead to DIMINISHED capacity, I believe.


----------



## Emma (Apr 6, 2012)

> His point, which has been made before, was that  Zimmerman contends he shot Martin in self defense and feared for his  life after the 17-year-old attacked him and began pounding his head into  the concrete pavement of a gated community on a rainy evening in  Sanford on February 26.
> --
> "We're familiar with the Shaken Baby Syndrome,"  said Uhrig on the CBS This Morning program. "You shake a baby, the brain  shakes around inside the skull. You can die when someone's pounding  your head into the ground."



I thought Zimmerman claimed he shot Martin because the kid went for his gun?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

No, it leads to blacking out and fuzziness at the time it's happening for sure.

It can lead to diminished capacity, if the damage is great enough.

It's inflicted traumatic brain injury (where have I heard that before?) usually associated with babies who have been shaken...but also occurs in adults who have been hit/shaken/kicked. It is what causes the condition referred to as "punch drunk".

PUNCH drunk. See? It happens when someone is PUNCHED. Get it? Huh? Get it?

Fucking moron lynch mob.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

Emma said:


> > His point, which has been made before, was that Zimmerman contends he shot Martin in self defense and feared for his life after the 17-year-old attacked him and began pounding his head into the concrete pavement of a gated community on a rainy evening in Sanford on February 26.
> > --
> > "We're familiar with the Shaken Baby Syndrome," said Uhrig on the CBS This Morning program. "You shake a baby, the brain shakes around inside the skull. You can die when someone's pounding your head into the ground."
> 
> ...


 
Lyncher.

He shot Zimmerman because he thought he was going to get killed and nobody would help him.

And a witness saw them fighting over the gun.


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, it leads to blacking out and fuzziness at the time it's happening for sure.
> 
> It can lead to diminished capacity, if the damage is great enough.
> 
> ...



PUNCH DRUNK may be Zimmerman's defense........................................who is the moron here?


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

Kinda makes you wonder why a man who was so pummeled and so seriously  injured would not need to be treated for it, and was able to be cleaned  up within minutes in the backseat of a police care. 

And no bandages. And walking around with a very normal gait, spit shine  clean, and ambulating with normalcy like he'd just walked out of a movie  theater...


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

And the  police cancelled the 2nd ambulance and didn't see fit to have him  treated beyond surface wounds. Having him seen by a doctor that night  for deeper cranial injuries ?? Nope.  they didn't do it... (which they are  allowed to do - if he dies on their watch, they are in deep ****.)


----------



## Emma (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> "Punch drunk" fighters have the adult form of shaken baby syndrome, incidentally.



He recovered very quickly, and so well that EMS didn't take him to the ED. And within the hour he was able to exit the police car in handcuffs, unassisted, and walk with a steady gait into and through the station.


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

paperview said:


> Kinda makes you wonder why a man who was so pummeled and so seriously  injured would not need to be treated for it, and was able to be cleaned  up within minutes in the backseat of a police care.
> 
> And no bandages. And walking around with a very normal gait, spit shine  clean, and ambulating with normalcy like he'd just walked out of a movie  theater...



His attorney is talking about "shaken baby syndrome"; thus, Zimmerman might have been in his right mind when he killed Trayvon Martin.


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda makes you wonder why a man who was so pummeled and so seriously  injured would not need to be treated for it, and was able to be cleaned  up within minutes in the backseat of a police care.
> ...


I have no doubt Mr. Zimmerman might be compared to a "Shaken Baby."


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > "Punch drunk" fighters have the adult form of shaken baby syndrome, incidentally.
> ...


Actually, within a half hour. OK. 35 minutes.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, it leads to blacking out and fuzziness at the time it's happening for sure.
> 
> It can lead to diminished capacity, if the damage is great enough.
> 
> ...



the young man was the one "lynched" with no trial...and by the likes of your ilk no less


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

paperview said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



He had an amazing recovery, but was beaten senseless when he shot......................


----------



## Emma (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> *And a witness saw them fighting over the gun.*



Where was this reported?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

No, I never suggested that anybody be brought to justice before the police completed an investigation.

That's all your side, lynch mob.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


 
It goes away if it's not severe. 

Aren't you a nurse? You are apparently a crap nurse.


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > *And a witness saw them fighting over the gun.*
> ...


No where.  That's papa Z tawkin.


----------



## cblackink (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is what I have heard, and it makes some sense to me. Martin became scared because he knew he was being followed by someone in a car (Zimmerman). He became more and more afraid while talking on the phone to his girlfriend, and told her he was being followed. Zimmerman was told by a 911 operator to remain in his car, not to confront Martin. His mistake was to ignore her instructions and get out of his car and approach Trayvon Martin. If he got his ass kicked, it's pretty understandable. He apparently invited it upon himself. That's still no reason to pull out his gun and shoot a kid.


www.cleantv.com
www.888webtoday.com


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, I never suggested that anybody be brought to justice before the police completed an investigation.
> 
> That's all your side, lynch mob.



sure you did you said .."He shot Zimmerman because he thought he was going to get killed and nobody would help him"

so you have found the young man guilty without trial and he has been executed already..

.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 6, 2012)

I noticed another woman on 911 tape who said she saw the guy in the white shirt on top of & attacking another guy.


----------



## Emma (Apr 6, 2012)

KissMy said:


> I noticed another woman on 911 tape who said she saw the guy in the white shirt on top of & attacking another guy.



Who was wearing a white shirt?


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

Emma said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed another woman on 911 tape who said she saw the guy in the white shirt on top of & attacking another guy.
> ...



My question today is, where does shaken baby syndrome fit in? Zimmerman'a attorney brought it up.


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

Emma said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed another woman on 911 tape who said she saw the guy in the white shirt on top of & attacking another guy.
> ...


No one.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



*I think its a case of Bickle syndrome...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgcVLOe9qFM]Robert De Niro in front of the mirror - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


I have no doubt Mr. Zimmerman might be compared to a "Shaken Baby."


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

eots said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I thought so also but Zimmerman's new attorney cites SHAKEN BABY SYNDROME:

Zimmerman's new attorney: My client is a victim - South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

eots said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, I never suggested that anybody be brought to justice before the police completed an investigation.
> ...


 
No, I haven't, you nitwit.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

It's funny that the people who claim to be all about the science are the ones who appear incapable of understanding it.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> It's traumatic brain injury...it doesn't happen just in children. Adults also can suffer from injury that is a result of being shaken or hitting something hard enough to cause the brain to bounce off the inside of the skull.
> 
> "Punch drunk" fighters have the adult form of shaken baby syndrome, incidentally.



Babies are anatomically different than adults.  One of the major contributing factors to a baby's suceptibility to injury from shaking is their lack of neck strength, as well as their lack of cranial development.  When the brain collides with the skull in an adult it generally causes a concussion.


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



No, I am not a nurse. I was surprised to learn Zimmerman's attorney states his client suffered from shaken baby syndrome before he shot Trayvon Martin.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2012)

I worked as a security guard and I have  seen these types before,,they where embarrassing.. always trying to suck up to real cops who saw them as total ninnys and little drama queens and because every stereotype was a suspect and suspicious they rarely ever stopped any real crime compared to me or other guards that where not  over stimulated with wild imaginings that we could actually sense when something was not right for real...the normal guards hourly logs for the most part would read..patrol..all secure..nothing to report...unless there was an actual crime or arrest made but the _loons_ would have zimmerman like storys of people usually involving youth or non-white looking _suspicious _ and "looking at them" and they where always so sure their presence had just stopped an crime of some kind that was about to happen


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Emma's the nurse.  And a damn good one.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It's traumatic brain injury...it doesn't happen just in children. Adults also can suffer from injury that is a result of being shaken or hitting something hard enough to cause the brain to bounce off the inside of the skull.
> ...


 
Yes I know?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

paperview said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


 
You will note she's not howling over the improbability of brain injury from repeated slapping/hitting/pounding.

And Peach I suspect you have the shaken baby syndrome thing wrong, as you've had almost everything wrong from the beginning. Just admit you like to fantasize about this shit and tell stories, and we're golden, you can go your merry way.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

And Zimmerman's attorney did not say Zimmerman had shaken baby syndrome PRIOR to the incident, peach, you nutsack lyncher:

""You shake a baby, the brain shakes around inside the skull. You can die when someone's pounding your head into the ground." 

George Zimmerman's Lawyer Invokes "Shaken Baby Syndrome" As Defense In Trayvon Martin Shooting: Gothamist


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I did not fantasize this:

Zimmerman's new attorney: My client is a victim - South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com

Actually, I am a very realistic individual.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2012)

invoking shaken baby syndrome is next to an admission that his story is bunk and they need some kind of diminished capacity to try and make a defense..it wreaks of desperation


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

No, it doesn't. It's a response to everybody screaming, "he wasn't beat up THAT bad!"


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> And Zimmerman's attorney did not say Zimmerman had shaken baby syndrome PRIOR to the incident, peach, you nutsack lyncher:
> 
> ""You shake a baby, the brain shakes around inside the skull. You can die when someone's pounding your head into the ground."
> 
> George Zimmerman's Lawyer Invokes "Shaken Baby Syndrome" As Defense In Trayvon Martin Shooting: Gothamist



Prior to the KILLING of Martin kg.........................................


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

eots said:


> invoking shaken baby syndrome is next to an admission that his story is bunk and they need some kind of diminished capacity to try and make a defense..it wreaks of desperation



One source indicates that but we won't know until the SA makes her decision. It seems an odd development but Zimmerman's new attorney make just be talking to put a positive light on his client.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 6, 2012)

The Gadfly said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



Yeah, I ask these question because I'm honestly interested. Cases like these fascinate me. I'm planning on pursuing a degree in Criminology since Uncle Sam is paying for it in exchange for my military service.

I also ask because I'd guess in my mind an individual running after someone with a gun visible in their hand would automatically be a threat if as you said the individual being chased was totally innocent and weren't doing anything to harm anybody.

I wasn't aware that this was different depending on whether or not the state is a concealed carry or open carry state. I can't imagine the definition of "unlawfully produces/presents a weapon" would vary from state to state. 

I think of it in terms of knives.

A knife is legal to have, but holding a knife outside is different from chasing someone with a knife in your hand. If someone was chasing me with a knife in their hand I'd assume they were going to use it. If they were chasing me with a gun in their hand there's a million possibilities that could go through my mind. That's not to say I believe that's what happened in the Trayvon Martin case. 

I'm convinced it was one big ugly misunderstanding that turned into an altercation that would have resulted in most other states in Zimmerman being charged with manslaughter or maybe a lesser charge, but charged all the same. I don't think Zimmerman is a cold-blooded killer and card carrying Klan member, but I think both made some pretty dumb decisions and both parties may be at least partially responsible for what happened that night. I think Zimmerman would have been held accountable in any other state in some way for his part (Trayvon was held paid a pretty high price for his part). But it's interesting to me how the laws in Florida may have been a deciding factor in this case.

From what you were telling me earlier and what I've read of the Florida Stand Your Ground Law, it should be repealed. I have no problem with Castle Doctrine, I understand that, and I have no problem with Gun Laws, I'm 100% pro-2nd Amendment, but this Stand Your Ground Law looks dangerous.

It makes me think the cops WERE actually convinced this wasn't self-defense. I don't believe Austin Grant's mother was lying when she said a cop plainly told her he was convinced Zimmerman wasn't acting in self-defense. I think it's one of those cases where they got on the scene, probably didn't believe a mumbling word Zimmerman said but the DA gave them the sobering news that the state's Law would make it impossible for them to prosecute ol' boy. It is hard for people to understand this kind of thing. Legislatures aren't always the most practical people. It's always easy to create and pass a law without realizing the possible implications.


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, it doesn't. It's a response to everybody screaming, "he wasn't beat up THAT bad!"


Did Zimmerman refuse medical treatment that night Kgurl?


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 6, 2012)

eots said:


> invoking shaken baby syndrome is next to an admission that his story is bunk and they need some kind of diminished capacity to try and make a defense..it wreaks of desperation



I read the quote and my first thought was "well he should have said that Zimmerman is suffering from a condition that is similar to symptoms babies suffer when they have been shaken or shaken baby syndrome".

Then I thought, "no he shouldn't have". Why on Earth his lawyer is attempting to try this case in the court of public opinion I have no clue, but I have noticed the absolutely careless nature of the lawyers on both sides. The Martin family lawyer is two fries short of a happy meal, honestly. When I heard they hired Benjamin Crump I almost took my shoes off and threw them at the TV, I can't stand listening to that man speak, and yes I'm familiar with Crump and his "work" (he just annoys me as a person). He's already put together a sloppy case and has thrown it all out there for the media to see. I hope the Martin's get frustrated with him and his stupidity and hire a new one so I don't have to keep hearing his voice. He's worse then a race baiter, he's just a complete idiot.

I saw two of Zimmerman's attorney's on Piers Morgan, I couldn't tell you there names but here's my take on them:

One of them was a clean smooth talker, and seemed rather intelligent, however he seems to be loving the media attention, because he's the one that's been on just about EVERY news station everywhere.

The other one just plain talks like Bull Connor. I mean for a racially charged case like this, this would be the ABSOLUTE LAST choice for a lawyer I'd ever hire. The man was on Piers Morgan absolutely railing about how "they" came from "up there" and "stirred up racial tensions" all the way "down here in the good quiet town of Sanford". Now, I don't care if you feel like that's true, it may or may not be, but that's not something you say as the defense attorney for Mr. Zimmerman. It sounds like the way the old dixiecrats would talk about the "carpetbaggers" and those "hippies" from up north "stirrin' up trouble" during the civil rights movement. I was listening to him talk and thought about that hilarious gaffe that was made during the Jena, Louisiana case years back... when a member of the media called the mayor of Jena's secretary and she answered the phone and said (paraphrasing) "I will decline to discuss the Jena Six with you, but I can assure you that our coloreds are very happy here in Jena". YOU JUST DONT SAY STUFF LIKE THAT. Being from Mississippi I understand there's a certain way people talk down there, but it's probably not best to hire a life-long southern drawl speaker to defend you in this kind of case.

Bottom line: I think both cases have been handled horribly sloppy.


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


It's a huge hole.

Which is why when you ask them about it, they get all ginky slinky.

You see, there are some who are suggesting he may have signed a Refusal of Treatment waiver. 

We know that isn't true.   Can't be. It would have been noted on the police report. HUGE *HUGE* liabilities issues if he didn't.

(Although if he *did* sign a Refusal of Treatment Waiver, that looks realllllllllllllllllllly reallllllllllllllly bad - for both him and the SPD)

And if he didn't, we know the EMS cleared him after only  a few minutes of treatment for his superficial wounds (timeline, remember.  Just  a few minutes _possible_) 

...we know the police cancelled the 2nd ambulance and didn't see fit to have him  treated beyond a quick wipe up in the back seat of a squad car, after their medical assessment. 

 Having him seen by a doctor that night  for a head injury- visible or not - & ordering a CT Scan would be absolutely essential to rule out a subdural hematoma or any other type of brain or neck injury. 

Did they do it?  Nope. They didn't.... and unless they can show that signed Refusal of Care, they ABSOLUTELY would have done it, if it's even ~~~close~~~ to the kinds of injuries his lawyers and family  and he are putting forth.  

In fact, they would be in a shitload of trouble  if they didn't.  If he dies on their watch during interrogation, they are fucked.  Bigtime.

Either way, the zim 'pologists lose their lil bunny tails 'o reason in this gaping hole.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 6, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Like that racist comment became a non racist comment?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 6, 2012)

paperview said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



So you know what the investigators have come up with?


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So you know what the investigators have come up with?


As I told you, fuckstain, I don't pay attention to you.  

You are not worth my time. Go squirt your diarrhea on someone else.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 6, 2012)

paperview said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, it doesn't. It's a response to everybody screaming, "he wasn't beat up THAT bad!"
> ...



Zimmerman was treated in an ambulance the night he was attacked.


----------



## paperview (Apr 6, 2012)

Ariux said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


No, he wasn't.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 6, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed another woman on 911 tape who said she saw the guy in the white shirt on top of & attacking another guy.
> ...



Yes, White Shirt closely resembles a Light Grey Hoodie to someone looking through a window into the darkness. White Shirt defiantly does not equal Dark Black & Red Jacket. That makes 4 people who all saw Martin was attacking the subdued Zimmerman who was screaming for help.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 6, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> oh and if Zimmerman is found guilty, people like Predfan, Kosherturd and racist kissmy will state they bowed to media pressure.



My calling a racist a racist & throwing their racism in their racist face in no way makes me a racist. You are a racist regardless of how this case turns out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 6, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yes that Red and black jacket, why was it reported by the police he had a red jacket on, but in the video he had a red and black jacket? Could it be the police took his red jacket as evidence and took him home so he could change clothes so the could take what he had on as evidence?


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 6, 2012)

I would like to have a guy like Zimmerman on watch in my neighborhood. The guy has guts.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 6, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> oh and if Zimmerman is found guilty, people like Predfan, Kosherturd and racist kissmy will state they bowed to media pressure.



I can't imagine Zimmerman being found guilty, or even being charged.  Florida officials might charge him, if they thought it would appease the African savages.  But, an acquittal would just make the savages more wild.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> I would like to have a guy like Zimmerman on watch in my neighborhood. The guy has guts.



a lot of gutless folk in your trailer park ?


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 6, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Something I'd like to note.

Zimmerman had a red jacket on, however in the police tape he also had a light gray shirt on under the jacket. It's very possible his jacket could have come off at some point during the scuffle. So the "white shirt" description given by witnesses can't be confirmed as Zimmerman.

About the red jacket being red and black not just red, police aren't always going to describe your clothes down to the fabric. Until the police say otherwise I'm going to assume the red and black jacket Zimmerman had on was the jacket he had on when he was found by police because there's no evidence to suggest otherwise.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> I would like to have a guy like Zimmerman on watch in my neighborhood. The guy has guts.



Not really... 

...the way Zimmerman's father makes it sound Zimmerman was a scared and defenseless victim. He wasn't exactly playing the role of the Cowboy Deputy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 6, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to have a guy like Zimmerman on watch in my neighborhood. The guy has guts.
> ...



Of course zimmermans Father is going to say that about his son. Just like Trayvons parents said what they did about their son.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 6, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> I would like to have a guy like Zimmerman on watch in my neighborhood. The guy has guts.



His neighbors have nothing but good things to say about him.

And despite what you know has been a full blown over the top effort to get people to talk shit about him, so far, nobody who knows him or who lives in that neighborhood, has done so.

that tells you something right there.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 6, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to have a guy like Zimmerman on watch in my neighborhood. The guy has guts.
> ...



Yes, really. Have you ever killed anyone?


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 6, 2012)

eots said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to have a guy like Zimmerman on watch in my neighborhood. The guy has guts.
> ...



Actually I live in a newer 4-bedroom home on two acres with a very nice 28' X 36" shop on the same lot.  I can also legally carry a concealed weapon in 31 states. As I said earlier in the same circumstances I would have shot Trayvon Martin as well. And my next door neighbor is a deputy sheriff.


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



When did you get out of stir?


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



well my father was a homicide detective and I grew up surround by police and I know what they would of thought of this jag off zimmy and his illogical story having said that without a trial you do not know the circumstances beyond the  unlikely story zimmy tells...the issue is not his guilt ..it is the known circumstance warrant charges and a trail to determine guilt or innocence


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

eots said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




Wannabes usually make life tougher for real law enforcement from what I've seen. Not Santa's helpers.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



I don't know any wannabes, other then some of the idiotic posters to this forum. But I do know some highly trained folks who I happen to be one of. And some of them love to play Santa's helper during the Christmas season.


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Highly trained WHAT? Zimmerman types IMPEDE law enforcement.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 6, 2012)

eots said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Heh, the guy was attacked and he defended himself. A guy was on top of him beating him and he did what needed to be done, just as anyone normal law abiding citizen should do. Regardless of what you think you're father would have said, Zimmerman did just fine.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Zimmerman did the right thing, good for him.


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...




As a witness in  the case, are you supposed to write about details at this point?? And Zimmerman now claims SHAKEN BABY SYNDROME; did you treat him for his latest "defense"?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > oh and if Zimmerman is found guilty, people like Predfan, Kosherturd and racist kissmy will state they bowed to media pressure.
> ...



Fuck off, douchebag.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Heh, when people on message boards know they have a weak argument they interlace their posts with childlike comments such as you have been doing...and the guy with the Detective Dad who's father would have without a doubt also shot Trayvon Martin in the same circumstances.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



he managed to do a 30 year law enforcement career without ever having to fire his gun and was in many circumstances that required arrest of people who resisted... never would of put himself into such a position of being unidentified stalking someone in the dark  carrying a 9mm in his pants waistband


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



As his defense attorney now states he suffered brain injury, why do you accept anything he has claimed as rational? The "poor guy" has SHAKEN BABY SYNDROME now................... Can you say DIMINISHED CAPACITY?


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



probably suffering some confusion and memory loss


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 7, 2012)

Peach said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



That's alright. I have known since I was a teenager that women suffer that from an early age. I don't let it bother me. Your OK with me Peaches.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 7, 2012)

eots said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



If he would have been jumped the way Zimmerman was, he would have fired, I think you know that.


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



what evidence is there he was ..jumped ??


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 7, 2012)

uptownlivin90 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



IF Zimmerman was in fact chasing Martin, with the gun in his hand, that would mean he had drawn it, so that would be "unlawful presentation", (unless Florida law on that is really strange. But, did Zimmerman actually do that? As far as I know, no evidence has been presented which indicates he did.; of course, if facts came to light which would show Zimmerman did that, it would put the rest of the case in a different light, I think.

As far as the 'Stand Your Ground" statute is concerned, the legislature does need to revisit that, and at least re-write the thing. The overall intent isn't so bad; the current wording is a little too permissive , IMHO.


----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

eots said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Bigfoot sighting near the killing I guess.......................................


----------



## Vidi (Apr 7, 2012)

eots said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Well Zimmerman said so. And he has absolutely no reason at all to lie about it, right? So he should just go home with a stern warning not to shoot anyone else anytime soon, right?


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

Vidi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



His attorney says he had shaken baby syndrome; a possible brain injury. Too disoriented to know he was pulling the trigger, I gather this is leading up to.........


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AySYPMy1Ejw&feature=related]Black Teen witness of Trayvon Martin&#39;s murder by George Zimmerman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vidi (Apr 7, 2012)

The Gadfly said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



I agree. Ive seen nothing that says Zimmerman had his gun out while chasing Martin. 

I still say a guy twice your sizechasing after you at a full speed run is threatening enough.

I think it was a mistake on the cops part in this whole thing not to get some sort of forensic investigation going immediately. If the had, they could have proved Zimmermans story and shut everyone right the fuck up. 

Because they didnt, we are all allowed to speculate on the illogocal story thats been presented.



PS Fuck Spike Lee


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 7, 2012)

eots said:


> Black Teen witness of Trayvon Martin's murder by George Zimmerman - YouTube



His answer now sounds like he was coached first he saw what happened now he didn't.  GOT IT.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 7, 2012)

eots said:


> Witness To Trayvon Shooting Speaks Out! - YouTube



There's nothing better than a 15 minutes of fame johnny come lately witness.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Emma said:


> > His point, which has been made before, was that  Zimmerman contends he shot Martin in self defense and feared for his  life after the 17-year-old attacked him and began pounding his head into  the concrete pavement of a gated community on a rainy evening in  Sanford on February 26.
> > --
> > "We're familiar with the Shaken Baby Syndrome,"  said Uhrig on the CBS This Morning program. "You shake a baby, the brain  shakes around inside the skull. You can die when someone's pounding  your head into the ground."
> 
> ...



There is quite a lot attributed to Zimmerman, yet Zimmerman hasn't spoken publically.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > "Punch drunk" fighters have the adult form of shaken baby syndrome, incidentally.
> ...



The extent of his injuries is irrelevant. the only thing relevant is was he the aggressor or the one attacked.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



It doesn't really matter how bad he was injured. His injuries support his side of the story, they don't have to be severe.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Peach said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



In the case of Shaken Baby Syndrome, the brain is smacked against the inside of the skull. The same thing can happen when your head is slammed against the pavement. Perhaps he chose that name because he thought it was the most familiar name for that kind of injury, I don't know. there are a whole host of situation where the effects of Shaken Baby Syndrome are the same. It just doesn't happen to a baby so they don't (usually) call it that.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Nitwit is correct.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It's traumatic brain injury...it doesn't happen just in children. Adults also can suffer from injury that is a result of being shaken or hitting something hard enough to cause the brain to bounce off the inside of the skull.
> ...



Wrong.

The results of Shaken Baby syndrome are brain swelling, exactly the same thing that happens to adults when the brain is violently slammed against the inside of the skull.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> oh and if Zimmerman is found guilty, people like Predfan, Kosherturd and racist kissmy will state they bowed to media pressure.



Hey kid, does your mom know you are playing with the computer?

If zimmerman is found guilty, I will call for his punishment. This I have stated from day one. It has always been about following the law and not joining the ignorant lynch mob.

As usual, you are wrong in every important respect.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > oh and if Zimmerman is found guilty, people like Predfan, Kosherturd and racist kissmy will state they bowed to media pressure.
> ...



A racist idiot, that's him.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Agreed.....IF that is in fact what has happened. We don't know, none of us do.


----------



## Emma (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > > His point, which has been made before, was that  Zimmerman contends he shot Martin in self defense and feared for his  life after the 17-year-old attacked him and began pounding his head into  the concrete pavement of a gated community on a rainy evening in  Sanford on February 26.
> ...



Well, his father I believe. On his son's behalf.


----------



## Emma (Apr 7, 2012)

Now the Nazis are getting in on the act ...


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Emma said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



His father should shut up, but I guess he's thinking he's defending his son. I don't think he's doing him any favors at all, imo.


----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

Emma said:


> Now the Nazis are getting in on the act ...



Some call the NSM "Neo" Nazi, they say they patrolling the streets of Sanford to protect white people.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Run along and let the adults talk.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Peach said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Now the Nazis are getting in on the act ...
> ...



It is an interesting development, we'll have to see how that plays out. I'm just glad i don't live in Sanford.


----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I hope law enforcement keeps things under control, with ANY radical group leeching off the situation.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 7, 2012)

Peach said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



His lawyer said no such thing.  What he did say was that blows to the head could lead to brain damage which would justify JUSTIFY the use of deadly force in self defense.  He used shaken baby syndrome as an example.

But, liberals lie, that's what they do.  When libs are caught in a lie, they defend with another lie.


----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Several sources, quoting his attorney.* Brain damage justifies deadly force is an odd statement.* The threat of deadly violence justifies deadly violence.  And I'm a "lib"?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

And another fact the dumbmasses ignore and refuse to admit:
Zimmerman never stated that Martin was black EXCEPT WHEN HE WAS ASKED BY THE 911 OPERATOR.


----------



## CMike (Apr 7, 2012)

What is hard to understand?

There is no actual evidence that Zimmerman commited a crime.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 7, 2012)

what is the latest development?

is zimmerman running for congress?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

How come the media does not post this most current photo of Trayvon Martin?
What message do these youth propose sending to the community with the gold teeth?


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> Kinda makes you wonder why a man who was so pummeled and so seriously  injured would not need to be treated for it, and was able to be cleaned  up within minutes in the backseat of a police care.
> 
> And no bandages. And walking around with a very normal gait, spit shine  clean, and ambulating with normalcy like he'd just walked out of a movie  theater...


He was a watchman, in which I would think requires a little bit of toughness on his part, so if he isn't apearing like he is simply beaten to pieces by Martin (i.e. having to be carried into the police station by the police) hobbling and bobbling, holding his injuries like he was still hurting so badly, then he must be guilty eh? Martin may have been a tough individual himself at the age of 17, where I know young men who have beaten up their own dads at that age, whom their dads would have never figured that their son could actually beat them at that age, but could easily do it and did. So we have possibly two tough individuals coming together out in the rain, cold, and dark, who have undoubtedly mis-understood who each other was, thus leading to their confrontation, that ultimately ended sadly in a traggedy.. What should be looked at now, is how do we as a nation and people, understand what went wrong, and how it went wrong, so we can begin to fix it all before something like this happens again ?

Should our children continue wearing clothes that are the same clothes that hood-lums, gangbangers, drug dealers & criminals wear, or will it all just be looked at now, as an isolated incident, that needs no changes in the way that our kids are growing up, in which could easily cause them a serious case of mistaken identity again, be it by a watchmen who yes was looking over a neighborhood, that has had a series of breakin's or robberies (hightening the alertness) and the profiling of those that are in the watchmens mind to look or apear suspicious to him, and this to be based upon his experience levels and/or exposures in life I'm guessing, that ultimately led to a young mans death by accident all because of ??

What role must we as a nation play in all of this now, instead of trying so hard to try this case ourselves, otherwise why don't we begin to look at what can be done to change what happened on that night, by looking at the possible causes and mis-understandings found in it all, in order to give a message out to the youth of this nation, and to the people who feel that they need unprofessional security to be appointed as watchmen, where something like this can take place in result of ?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 7, 2012)

Peach said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



*Read the law*


> *Use of force in defense of person.*
> 
> A person is justified in the use of *deadly force* and does not have a duty to retreat if he or she *reasonably believes* that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or *great bodily harm* to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony...
> 
> ...


----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Yes: *if he or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony...*


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, it doesn't. It's a response to everybody screaming, "he wasn't beat up THAT bad!"



It's a _whining_ response that admits that Zimmerman is nothing but a big baby.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, it doesn't. It's a response to everybody screaming, "he wasn't beat up THAT bad!"
> ...



a big baby with a gun.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, it doesn't. It's a response to everybody screaming, "he wasn't beat up THAT bad!"
> ...



Then don't go around pounding on big babies that are subdued, screaming for help, given up or retreating. Or you may just get killed & the person who kills you is immune from prosecution or civil suit.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

This is the latest photo of Martin before he was shot.
And word is the autopsy has Martin at 75 1/2 inches and 161 pounds.

Why the gold grill? What message does that send of who he attempts to emulate?

Is it possible that Trayvon Martin was a thug punk? Does not mean that he should have been shot but is this a possibility?


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Maybe the big baby shouldn't go around trying to detain people as if he were a cop and they had done something wrong.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

> And word is the autopsy has Martin at 75 1/2 inches and 161 pounds



You've seen the autopsy report?

Do tell.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



AH! I should have read the article. I also should have known that paperview would misrepresent data and hide facts. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Scram, go outside and play.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

CMike said:


> What is hard to understand?
> 
> There is no actual evidence that Zimmerman commited a crime.



We don't know that for sure, but it appears to be the case. if there was evidence, Zimmerman wouldn't have been released last February and/or he'd be in custody today.
He's a free man because (I believe) the evidence supports his side of the story.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


We know he was fired from his job as a bouncer/security cause he was a loose noodle.

I guess he must have sucked in the performance of that job, too - Where IT IS REQUIRED TO KNOW HOW TO SUBDUE AND REMOVE ORNERY AND VOLATILE  PEOPLE WITHOUT HARMING THEM. 

Go figger...


----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> View attachment 18206
> 
> This is the latest photo of Martin before he was shot.
> And word is the autopsy has Martin at 75 1/2 inches and 161 pounds.
> ...



THIS was within two weeks of his death:

Redirect Notice


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


His lawyer invoked "Shaken Baby Syndrome."  Those are the facts.

Either he was trying to imply Zimmerman was suffering from that, or he was trying to imply he was simply a shaken baby.

We'll go with the latter if it suits you.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

Peach said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 18206
> ...


Huh?

Not getting the reference.  That's a blog asking about why there are no blood stains on his clothes.

??

Edit: Ah, nevermind. I see the picture down below on the page.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Yeah, you have exactly zero credibility now. Dismissed.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


To be insulted by the likes of you is to be garlanded with lilies.

Thank you.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

Eye witness says Zimmerman had no apparent injuries.

_The man said that before opening his window and looking out, he had heard angry voices outside. "There was a loud, predominant voice. I couldn't hear the words but this is not a regular conversation," he said. "This is someone aggressively yelling at someone."

He said there was a lull but the argument resumed and that was when he decided to see what was going on......

It was dark. I can't say I watched him get up, but in a couple of seconds or so he was walking towards where I was watching and I could see him a little bit clearer. It was a Hispanic man. He didn't appear hurt or anything else._


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Another day of freedom for George Zimmerman. Despite the pressure for an arrest, despite the special prosecutor, and despite the FBI. Probably because Zimmerman committed no crime.


----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



The "thug" photos are in contrast to the normal teenager photos. Trayvon Martin riding a horse, buying Skittles and tea do not suggest a thug.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

Peach said:


> Trayvon Martin riding a horse, buying Skittles and tea do not suggest a thug.



Donchyaknow?  Skittles and tea are how gangstas roll now.  It's the new Philly blunt and Old E.


----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin riding a horse, buying Skittles and tea do not suggest a thug.
> ...



No, I thought liquor, "blunts", pot, and violence were the hallmarks.......................


----------



## KissMy (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't know anyone who walks over 1.6 miles (28 blocks) round trip in the rain just for tea & skittles. 

Maybe he was in training or maybe he was doing other things.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

KissMy said:


> I don't know anyone who walks over 1.6 miles (28 blocks) round trip in the rain just for tea & skittles.
> 
> Maybe he was in training or maybe he was doing other things.



Good point. Never thought of that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> View attachment 18205How come the media does not post this most current photo of Trayvon Martin?
> What message do these youth propose sending to the community with the gold teeth?



Besides not sure why you are posting here instead of Media or Race Relations, I'm not sure why you think the fact that he got Gold Teeth (a rather silly fad, but I'm old) really changes the fact that he was an unarmed kid (sorry, Energy Drinks still aren't weapons) who was shot by a wannabe thug.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

KissMy said:


> I don't know anyone who walks over 1.6 miles (28 blocks) round trip in the rain just for tea & skittles.
> 
> Maybe he was in training or maybe he was doing other things.



Maybe the reason he was going for skittles and tea was because his dad was getting on his nerves and he just wanted to be alone for a few minutes.  Does it really matter?


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

KissMy said:


> I don't know anyone who walks over 1.6 miles (28 blocks) round trip in the rain just for tea & skittles.
> 
> Maybe he was in training or maybe he was doing other things.


There's a 7 Eleven less than 3/4 of a mile down the road. Yes.

And teenage kids go out all the time to get out of the house, for all kinds of reasons, in any weather. 

Were you ever a teenager?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know anyone who walks over 1.6 miles (28 blocks) round trip in the rain just for tea & skittles.
> ...



No, it doesn't matter at all. 99% of the BS posted on these boards doesn't matter. All that does matter is this:

Does the evidence and the witness testimony back up Zimmerman's account of the events or dispute it?

That is the only thing that matters. Why Martin was out means nothing.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know anyone who walks over 1.6 miles (28 blocks) round trip in the rain just for tea & skittles.
> ...


As I recall, the phone records indicated he was on the phone with his girlfriend for something like 6 1/2 hours that day.

Obviously very much in love - or at least had great feelings for her. 

Walking time on the phone, away from the house,  with your chick - yeah, what teenager has done that before?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know anyone who walks over 1.6 miles (28 blocks) round trip in the rain just for tea & skittles.
> ...



I googled the 7-11 & it is 0.8 miles from where Martin was staying. That is 1.6 miles there in back in the rain. According to locals there is a large population of homeless squatters in the vacant lot between 7-11 & Martins place. There is major crime at that 7-11 & in the neighborhood due to this large group of homeless people.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 18205How come the media does not post this most current photo of Trayvon Martin?
> ...



Well, out of the two at least the proper guy is dead.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 18205How come the media does not post this most current photo of Trayvon Martin?
> ...



Hitting someone in the nose with a full 22 oz energy drink is not unarmed.
But you would not admit that as you support goon squads attacking men and women that want to work armed with baseball bats.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

Weapon: "an armanment, A TOOL OR INSTRUMENT used in order to inflict damage or harm to a living being."
Amazing the dumbasses here that claim only a gun is a weapon.
But they have to as their ideology is based soley on their bias and prejudice.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Hitting someone in the nose with a full 22 oz energy drink is not unarmed.



Well, that never happened here, so what's your point?


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

KissMy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Last I recall, the mileage was .6 something, but that's going by memory, and the person who relayed it as boots on the ground measurement, not google calculations, which we all know are not perfectly precise. 

Whatever.

What the heck does your random vacant lot/homeless tangent have to do anything with Trayvon?

You weren't trying to make unfounded implications, were you? 

Naw. You wouldn't do that.


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> View attachment 18205How come the media does not post this most current photo of Trayvon Martin?
> What message do these youth propose sending to the community with the gold teeth?



*the real Gadawg73*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSebpY_t3jw]A Jew&#39;s racist rant on blacks---A Michael Kramer exclusive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> As I recall, the phone records indicated he was on the phone with his girlfriend for something like 6 1/2 hours that day.
> 
> Obviously very much in love - or at least had great feelings for her.
> 
> Walking time on the phone, away from the house,  with your chick - yeah, what teenager has done that before?



Certainly no teenager up to any good.  I bet that little slut touched that boy's penis a time or two.  Maybe they were even having sex.  Or worse.....oral sex.  And the father and mother obviously had no problem with it at all.  What kind of parenting is that?  The sick bastards probably went out and bought the kids lube.  No condoms, of course.  Not like they care if they get pregnant.  That's just more food stamp money they can claim off the backs of hard working honest people.  The parents probably sat there and watched them have sex, and then joined in and made it a family orgy like the twisted fucks they are.  And furthermore Susan, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to learn that all four of them habitually smoked marijuana cigarettes.

So Martin got what was coming to him.  Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch captain, and caught Martin trying to sell drugs in his neighborhood.  Some people might not like it.  But I bet there won't be anymore drug dealers running that particular street any time soon.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > As I recall, the phone records indicated he was on the phone with his girlfriend for something like 6 1/2 hours that day.
> ...


Working on your next screenplay, I see.

;/


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Ummm, yeah. Because we all know what the alternative is... fighting for the right to work in a death trap...  

You whined bout that scab driver who got shot, but not about the 16 miners who got buried alive when they threw out the union and all the safety rules.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Maybe not pure white, but Zimmerman WAS wearing a light grey t-shirt under his red and black jacket, and there was no blood on either his jacket OR his t-shirt in the police video.

In dim lighting, a light grey t-shirt could be construed as white.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 7, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



How true. That is why Spike Lee had to pay a large sum of money. It is also why the New Black Panther is in jail for putting a bounty on Zimmerman. NBC had to fire their racist director who had the anchors lie to the viewers trying to incite a race riot. MSNBC has done this many times before, but this time they Finlay took heat for it. The racist have been beating & robbing whites in the name of Trayvon & are now in jail.

Keep on with the lies & hopefully you will be behind bars next. I laugh at you idiots many times a day. I can't wait until Zimmerman sues all these TV people & race baiter's for huge piles of cash. Libel & slander are still the law in Florida & the USA.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

joeb131 said:


> gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > joeb131 said:
> ...



bs.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

A man that wants to work is a "scab" according to Joe.
Unions: culture of mediocrity and violence.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Read the incident report:
"Zimmerman treated at scene with first aid"
Why does someone get treated with first aid?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> A man that wants to work is a "scab" according to Joe.
> Unions: culture of mediocrity and violence.



NO, a man who crosses a picket line is a scab.  

He's someone working against his own interest and all of ours... 

Point is, as I said, you whine about the scab who got shot, but what about the Sabo Mine? Where they fired the UNion workers, safety violations increased faster than the inspectors could follow them, and lo and behold, eventually 16 people got buried alive.  

That's what it was in the oldy days before unions, except sometimes they used Children to boot..


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

"Zimmerman was placed in the rear of my police vehicle and given first aid by the SFD (Sanford Fire Department)"

Why does the fire department EMTs give first aid if he did not need it?

Amazing how many naive and gullible dumb asses we have here. 

They ignore evidence and that IS evidence Zimmerman needed first aid treatment.

But you clueless fools keep claiming that there were NO injuries to Zimmerman.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I was responding that someone said no one was wearing a white t-shirt.  Zimmerman was wearing a light grey shirt that could be construed as white in dim lighting.

And..........if he was beaten as badly as he stated, the EMS should have showed up for him and taken him to the hospital.

Also, did you see the video?  If you're in a severe fight, you're gonna get blood all over you (yours as well as theirs), and Zimmerman didn't have any on him.  What did the cops do, stop off at his house so he could change clothes too?

A light grey sweatshirt shows blood really well.  Trust me.


----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > A man that wants to work is a "scab" according to Joe.
> ...



Safety regs were ignored at Sago, as were workers' lives safety. Had the unions not been forced out, perhaps SAFETY would have been an issue. The inspectors might HAVE to take the time to initiate them. I care about them, and have no respect for scabs.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > A man that wants to work is a "scab" according to Joe.
> ...



Oh I know Joe, a man that is working for the interest of feeding his family does not matter to you and your mob.
Mob rule is what it is all about with you and your thug buddies.

What is amazing is that YOU did not complain about someone getting shot in the back.

You and your thug buddies bitch and moan like sissies about greed and what do you do? You shoot a man in the back because OF YOUR GREED.
It takes a sick bastard to kill someone that is trying to feed his own family in the back.
An evern sicker one to condone it.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> "Zimmerman was placed in the rear of my police vehicle and given first aid by the SFD (Sanford Fire Department)"
> 
> Why does the fire department EMTs give first aid if he did not need it?
> 
> ...


Quote someone here who said there were "NO injuries to Zimmerman."

Thanks.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



"EMS should have showed up for him and taken him to the hospital"

Well, the EMS DID SHOW UP and treated him. Sanford Fire Department. 
Why take someone to the hospital with a broken nose and lacerations to the back of the head? For what reason when the EMS treats it at the scene?
Are you claiming that the EMS that treated Zimmerman at the scene are liars?
Will you claim when the EMS trip report is entered into evidence before the grand jury stating that Zimmerman was treated for a broken nose and lacerations to the back of the head that the document was fabricated?
Will you claim that the witnesses that have given statements to police that Martin attacked Zimmerman, had him down and smashed a can in his face are liars?
What exactly are you claiming? The incident report speaks for itself. EMS treated Zimmerman at the scene.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> "Zimmerman was placed in the rear of my police vehicle and given first aid by the SFD (Sanford Fire Department)"
> 
> Why does the fire department EMTs give first aid if he did not need it?
> 
> ...



If he was beaten as badly as he claimed, he should have been taken to the hospital.

Light injuries can be treated by officers, but for the extent of damage Zimmerman claims, he should have been treated by the EMS personnel.

But, he wasn't as his injuries weren't severe enough to warrant serious medical aid, and EMS was told to go back.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > "Zimmerman was placed in the rear of my police vehicle and given first aid by the SFD (Sanford Fire Department)"
> ...



"we saw the videos and there was no blood or any visible injuries to Zimmerman" by how many posters?

How many?

If that does not indicate that they are questioning his injuries then you do not pay attention very well.

Why do they keep bringing up the video if that is not the motive?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




There is one right there that questions his inujuries.



You folks are about as dumb as a box of rocks. The kid was a thug.

Sad and senseless killing for sure and I am not giving Zimmerman a free pass. I believe this to be a form of manslaughter. 

But it is not what the media portrayed it to be, you folks know it but are not man enough to admit you WERE CONNED.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



An interesting little factoid for those that say Zimmerman was beaten badly.................

Shaved heads are shiny, scab covered heads from injury aren't.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


No VISABLE injuries does not mean  "NO injuries to Zimmerman."

Everyone read the police report.


Doofus.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

Whatever injuries he had, he was treated within minutes and cleared by EMS.

He *did* have injuries, of course. 

Maybe some scratches.  They did tussle, after all.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> "Zimmerman was placed in the rear of my police vehicle and given first aid by the SFD (Sanford Fire Department)"
> 
> Why does the fire department EMTs give first aid if he did not need it?
> 
> ...



They are moronic partisan hack race baitors and will say any stupid thing to avoid being wrong. Yet, wrong they are.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> Whatever injuries he had, he was treated within minutes and cleared by EMS.
> 
> He *did* have injuries, of course.
> 
> Maybe some scratches.  They did tussle, after all.



But they're not anywhere near the severity that Zimmerman claims.


----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> Whatever injuries he had, he was treated within minutes and cleared by EMS.
> 
> He *did* have injuries, of course.
> 
> Maybe some scratches.  They did tussle, after all.



His attorney noting SHAKEN BABY SYNDROME is discounted by some. He continues to claim Zimmerman's head was pounded into the ground. Sanford Police have some explaining to do, as to why Zimmerman wasn't transported to a hospital for tests.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever injuries he had, he was treated within minutes and cleared by EMS.
> ...


Nope,  No way.

His cracked-ass brother really fucked it for him.  He had him near comatose and one sling away from wearing a diaper for the rest of his life.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2012)

Peach said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever injuries he had, he was treated within minutes and cleared by EMS.
> ...



Yeah, and when Kaiser Twit (KosherGirl) was claiming that he could have been "punch drunk", she didn't realize that is something that happens over YEARS of boxing, not immediate.

I don't think that  shaken baby syndrome can be used either, because by the time a person is an adult, their brain and their skull fit together pretty well.  Babies skulls and brains are still growing to fit each other and is therefore easy to have happen with babies.

Adults?  Not so much.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

It's going to be hilarious watching you hacks sputter and stammer and suffer major butt hurt when Zimmerman is cleared of all charges.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

Peach said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever injuries he had, he was treated within minutes and cleared by EMS.
> ...


Yup. As I noted earlier. 

Someone sent me this, and I agree completely with the analysis.

Re: The laws and statues: 



> George Zimmerman admitted  that he was following Trayvon after Trayvon ran.  George Zimmerman  ended up 200 yards away from his truck, even though he could have gone  back to his truck while he was on the phone with LE and been back there  before the end of the call.  George Zimmerman declined to meet LE at the  previously designated spot and instead told LE to call him so he could  tell them where he was.
> 
> All the above facts make George Zimmerman the pursuer, the agitator, the  aggressor.  As the aggressor, he has to prove more than just fear for  life or great bodily harm.  He has to prove that what was happening to  him was worthy of deadly force AND that he had exhausted all other means  of escape.
> 
> His lawyers recognize it too, which is why you now see one of them  trying to liken his client's injuries to that of a shaken baby.


----------



## Peach (Apr 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I suffered only minor whiplash in a car wreck, and was FORCED to go to the ER for initial treatment. Yet, Zimmerman had his head bashed against a sidewalk/ground, but no trip that day to a hospital; next day he went to see his doctor. ODD.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

It was followed up with this:



> I hope all states that have these laws will review them to be sure that they are clear and easy to understand.
> 
> GZ is the aggressor, because he followed/chased/pursued/stalked Trayvon Martin in the dark, both by car and on foot.
> 
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Yup, it's going to be sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> It's going to be hilarious watching you hacks sputter and stammer and suffer major butt hurt when Zimmerman is cleared of all charges.



Hey, if he stands trial and gets away with murder like Casey Anthony did, the courts and the juries have had their say and he walks.

I'm just pissed that he hasn't been arrested, booked and told he's going to stand trial YET.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Yup, it's going to be sweeeeeeeeet!


The person who is in charge right now tends to throw the book at everyone.

She even wanted to charge a 12 year old as an adult.

It may not be as _sweeeeeeeeet_ you hope, Mr. Pez Dispenser


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to be hilarious watching you hacks sputter and stammer and suffer major butt hurt when Zimmerman is cleared of all charges.
> ...



The reason he hasn't is that there is not enough (if any AT ALL) evidence to dispute his claim to self-defense. I'm glad I don't live in a country where if I'm attacked and forced to defend myself with my gun, I would have to rot in jail until the police could try to figure out if a crime has been committed or not.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, it's going to be sweeeeeeeeet!
> ...



Then why is he a free man still? What are they waiting for? Not enough names on Al Sharpton's petition? Not enough protests yet? Not enough damage to the City of Sanford? Not enough special prosecutors assigned to the case? Enlighten us oh wise one.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



We both know that if Zimmerman had been black, and the kid had been white, he'd be sitting in jail right now, even if he did have a daddy who was a judge.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Another stupid reply from  the brain damaged one.

The wheels of justice are not the microcosm of your life where all that matters is a how quickly you can remove the booger from your nose and eat it. 

Grow up and understand the meaning of patience and how the judicial system works.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



If I was to damage enough brain cells to believe your racist drivel, what difference does that make? They can't spout that nonsense in front of a judge. It will have absolutely zero bearing on whether Zimmerman acted in self-defense or not.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Oops, sorry, i thought you wanted to debate. I see I should have finished with you when i dismissed you earlier for being completely lacking in credibility. You can't answer the point I was making except with childishness. I won't make that mistake again, idiot.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Read the incident report:
> "Zimmerman treated at scene with first aid"
> Why does someone get treated with first aid?



When they have injuries far more minor than a broken nose or the overall ass kicking that Zimmerman claims to have suffered.  First aid isn't much more than antiseptic wiping and applying band-aids.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Read the incident report:
> ...



Link to where Zimmerman claims to have received an ass kicking.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Why take someone to the hospital with a broken nose and lacerations to the back of the head? For what reason when the EMS treats it at the scene?



According to Zimmerman, the injuries to his head were so bad that they needed stitches.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> "we saw the videos and there was no blood or any visible injuries to Zimmerman" by how many posters?
> 
> How many?
> 
> ...



Nobody has questioned whether Zimmerman had injuries.  The question is how bad were his injuries?  If Zimmerman's account were true he should have had much more serious injuries.  The absence of those injuries shows that Zimmerman is lying about his account of what happened.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Zimmerman, his father and brother ALL stated that he'd been beaten badly.  Zimmerman's father said it, and his brother said he was 1 head pound away from wearing a diaper and being spoon fed.

George Zimmerman himself claims to have received a broken nose.

ALL injuries of which would have been REQUIRED to be treated at a hospital.  Claims of possible concussion (the diaper comment) and a broken nose require more than a couple of swipes with an alcohol swab and a band aid (of which there were none on him in the police tape).

Try again.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Link to where Zimmerman claims to have received an ass kicking.



Really?  I'm not going to even bother with you, if you're THAT uninformed about the subject.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



I don't care what his family says, they weren't there. Link to _Zimmerman's_ statement or are you just talking out of your ass again?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Link to where Zimmerman claims to have received an ass kicking.
> ...



How can I be informed if you just keep making stuff up?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Here ya go..............what Zimmerman claimed to the police..............



> An initial police report said that he was bleeding from the nose and the back of his head and that he received first aid from the fire department in Sanford, Fla. He told police Martin knocked him down and began bashing his head against the ground, and a witness account seemed to corroborate Zimmermans claim. His lawyer said his nose was broken in the scuffle.
> 
> Read more: How Badly Was Zimmerman Injured? Video Raises Questions | NewsFeed | TIME.com



How Badly Was Zimmerman Injured? Video Raises Questions | NewsFeed | TIME.com

Just because you choose to ignore something doesn't mean it didn't happen.  Zimmerman claimed a severe ass kicking.


Try again.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Did you hurt yourself?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Not really, because I, unlike you, know where to find the information to back up my claims.

All you've got is bigoted hackery.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> I don't care what his family says, they weren't there.



Of course you don't care.  You don't care about anything that illustrates the complete lack of credibility Zimmerman's story has.  That's why the only evidence you're willing to consider is Zimmerman's story itself.  But to those of us who have a functioning cortex that aren't hellbent on partisan hackery, all of Zimmerman's family coming out of the woodwork with non credible accounts that are said to be exactly what George told them himself, creates a huge overall credibility issue.  Either they are telling the story as George told them, or they aren't.  If they are, then George's story is not believable on its face.  If they are not, then why are they lying?  If they are lying, there must be something to hide.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

PredFan said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


All you ever do is throw out ad hominems.  

It's not my preferred response, but I *will* respond in kind, if necessary.

You & I go back years and years. 
And I have whooped your butt so soundly in the past, when moderation ruled your behavior, it's no doubt you lash out now.

I really don't care.  There are plenty here who know your history of deception and lies. 

I'll just have to stand on the history of credibility I have built here - and youknowhere.

Only honest brokers need apply. 

All others can kiss my ass, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


It's typical Predfan.

Trust me. 

He hardly ever backs up his charges, and  comes to the debate with a dearth of information. 

He's a sorry chap.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...





How does one grow a scab in hours?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



It is visible, not visable dumbass.
The police report does not say "no visible injuries".


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



Having worked many an accident case your post is utter Bull Shit.
You do not know what you are talking about.
He can REFUSE treatment if he wants to and there is no REQUIREMENT TO BE TREATED AT A HOSPITAL.
Quit while you are ahead. Why do you make up this stuff? Is seeing Zimmerman be convicted before the grand jury convenes that important to you?
Ever heard of the presumption of innocence? Innocent until proven guilty.
The US Constitution? The burden of proof on the prosecution and the defendant NEVER having to prove a damn thing?
Scary shit here folks. You guys are citizens and do not even know the foundation of the country you live in.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Nah, I wouldn't know. 34 years as a private detective and I wouldn't know. POST training and enough classes and training to back up everything I state.
Which is different than you as all you have is rank childish rhetoric.
Been shot at, beat up and left for dead and I would not know.

I always know when milk weak twits are beat. You start calling names, making shit up and acting like a 5 year old.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Cops and prosecutor's office said his injuries were consistent with his story, from the very beginning.

These idiots think that because he hasn't exposed himself to the cameras and they don't have access to all the information, that means the information doesn't exist or is inconsistent.

they're idiots.


----------



## paperview (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Little did I know you were a junior high student when I engaged you.

My mistake.

I wish you all the best in your studies.

Cya.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Tell you what Moe. I bet you 100 thousand dollars that I have all of those qualifications and more.
In fact you probably saw me on TV decades ago before I started my detective agency.
100K that I have an agency private detective license issued by the Georgia Professional Licensing Board which is a division of the Georgia Secretary of State's Office. The site also shows my training and how long I have had my license. Over 30 years Moe.
My name and license is listed on line and is very easy to see.
So how about it punk? Put up or shut up. 100 grand that I have had a license for 30 years and everything I have stated is true?
I thought so. 
Best you save all your hot air for your inflatable date.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know anyone who walks over 1.6 miles (28 blocks) round trip in the rain just for tea & skittles.
> ...



It may not matter legally but it does go towards state of mind of both parties. Trayvon must have felt he just had to get out of that house for a while because he had enough of authority figures from school, home & that neighborhood watch captain. He may have been in a rage & just snapped.


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



pffft anyone and I mean anyone can get a PI license

You may now apply on-line for these license types: Employee-In-House Security Guard, Employee-Security Guard and Employee-Private Detective. Applicants for Employee-Private Detective may apply for either an armed or an unarmed registration.  You may apply online by going to the following link: https://secure.sos.state.ga.us/mylicense/Login.aspx?process=app.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

eots said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



You are a dumbass. You have to take the course, pass a state examination in Macon, Ga. after a 2 year apprenticeship.
Fool. 
And yes I was one of the 5 THAT WROTE THE DAMN TEST.
Take off rhe cheap sunglasses and see some truth.
DUMBASS.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 7, 2012)

eots said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Yeah - 35 years ago he could apply on-line 

Applying does not mean getting approved 

You sheltered pussies have never had to do unpopular work in the streets of the dangerous places in this country.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2012)

eots said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Same bet with you dumbass:
100K that you have to take a test to get your employee license and then you have to do a 2 year apprenticeship just to be able to be tested for your agency license and you have to have 8hours of training each year?
100K. And the link to those requirements is on the damn site you posted.
You ain't too bright there Moe so you better not make the bet. It says "exam information on the damn site". LOL, no doubt you are lacking in the brains area.
100K.
Thought so.
You also need to save your hot air for your inflatable dates.


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



you pay a little money take a short mickey mouse course work for two years as a 2 bit security guard write another silly test pay some bucks get a licence


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 7, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Careful now, you are starting to justify Zimmerman in the case, with your seeing something in someone from a mile away statement... I thought that was not allowed (profiling)?


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



profiling a moron by his own words is fine


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

FireFly said:


> It may not matter legally but it does go towards state of mind of both parties. Trayvon must have felt he just had to get out of that house for a while because he had enough of authority figures from school, home & that neighborhood watch captain. He may have been in a rage & just snapped.



On the other hand, Zimmerman might have _had enough_ with those darn kids who *always get away*, been in a rage, and just snapped.  But we should assume that your version is more likely.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > It may not matter legally but it does go towards state of mind of both parties. Trayvon must have felt he just had to get out of that house for a while because he had enough of authority figures from school, home & that neighborhood watch captain. He may have been in a rage & just snapped.
> ...



Wellllll...EXCUSE ME! The media & race baiters have already convicted Zimmerman. I is about time we take a look at the angry Trayvon who was recently suspended from school 3 times. He had a chip on his shoulder for sure. He was out in the rain to blow off some steam. A normal person does not leave a comfortable home & hike over a mile & a half in the rain for a little pack of skittles.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 7, 2012)

FireFly said:


> I is about time we take a look at the angry Trayvon



In other words, you're just going to assume Zimmerman is right, and assume any additional details necessary in order to sustain Zimmerman's story.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

eots said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Hey chief don't you think this would be the appropriate link instead of the link you posted?

Georgia Board of Private Detective and Security Agencies


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

eots said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



If it's so simple to get why haven't more been issued?


Number of Active Licensees as of 4/8/2012

 	Type	Count
	Company - Private Detective	581
	Company - Security	329
	Company - Private Detective/Security	134
	Company - In-House Security	14
	Employee - Private Detective	1,441
	Employee - Private Det/Security Guard	214
	Employee - Security Guard	2,885
	Employee - In-House Private Detective	21
	Employee - In-House Armed Security	192
	Instructor - Classroom Training	186
	Instructor - Firearms Training	24
	Instructor - Classroom/Firearm Training	254


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Yes it appears that's what he's doing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > I is about time we take a look at the angry Trayvon
> ...



In other words you're assuming he's lying?  It's kind of hard to lie when the time line and witness statements coincide  with each other. Until further evidence comes forward that shows he lied he is innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Zimmerman did a normal human reaction he saw someone acting suspicious called 911 when the person ran he followed until told not too. I would have done the same thing myself if where I lived had a few recent home break ins.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



So you agree that obama's birth certificate is fake? three of the people are racist? Interesting who are they? And while you're at it give some proof they are racist?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what his family says, they weren't there.
> ...



If you're going to consider every thing outside of what happen on that night you must also consider Trayvon my space gang banger no limit nigga account


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Having worked many an accident case your post is utter Bull Shit.
> You do not know what you are talking about.
> He can REFUSE treatment if he wants to and there is no REQUIREMENT TO BE TREATED AT A HOSPITAL.
> Quit while you are ahead. Why do you make up this stuff? Is seeing Zimmerman be convicted before the grand jury convenes that important to you?
> ...



Soooo.... let's get this straight. 

His injuries were serious enough to justify him  using a gun on a kid who was armed with an oh-so-dangerous energy drink.  

But not bad enough to require hospitilization or be visible on a tape an hour later.  

Hmmmmm   

Hey, I'm all for "innocent until proven guilty", but dude, you have to apply a bit of common sense here.  A guy with a history of calling in supsicious black kids finally shoots one of them.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Having worked many an accident case your post is utter Bull Shit.
> ...



So, what are we supposed to do when attacked? Wait until our skull actually fractures before we defend ourselves?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Well here we are, another day of freedom for George Zimmerman. Why is he still free eh? Is it because there aren't enough signatures on Al Sharpton's petition? Is it because EVERYONE on the case is racist and hates Martin? Is it because there aren't enough special prosecutors on the case? Is it because there haven't been enough protests? Maybe they are waiting for more coverage from the media?

OR, maybe it's because Zimmerman's story fits the known facts in the case. The Grand jury convenes on this in two days, IF it is even brought to the G.J.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Well, honestly, if I had a hundred pounds on the kid, like Zimmerman had on Trayvon, I think I could probably take him without resorting to using the gun.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Why do people falsely believe that weight is an advantage?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Because the internet adds 100 IQ points.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Ummm, because it is..  

It's why they have weight classes in wrestling and boxing.  

It should also be pointed out that Zimmerman is older and has a lot more experience than a 17 year old kid.  

Sorry, man, Zimmerman's going down, and he deserves to.  Why so many on the right feel the need to be his champions kind of is a symptom of Obama Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Unless you think that every person who weighs a lot is as fit as a boxer or a wrestler, then you are mistaken. Weight alone is NOT an advantage and is more often than not, a disadvantage. Overweight people get winded very fast and carrying extra weight if you are not in shape can cause you to lose strength in seconds.

Your last statement almost deserves scorn instead of an answer. It isn't Obama Derangement Syndrome to assume innocence until proven guilty is it? Are you claiming that the left assumes guilty first? Try not to be such a partisan hack.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Having worked many an accident case your post is utter Bull Shit.
> ...



His injuries have some things too do with it, but when Trayvon went for Zimmerman's gun the shooting became justified.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Really? You honestly think the bigger size will always win?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



There was less than 20-lb weight difference between Martin & Zimmerman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They have weight classes in boxing because they are experienced fighters some are even professional. But size in the real world hasn't gotten a damn thing to do with who wins and who loses.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I've taken on guys (yep... men) who are considerably bigger than I am. I've never found my smaller stature and lighter weight to be detrimental.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yep. But women have this advantage over men they have been taught all their lives how to bring down a man.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Of course, we've only got Zimmerman's word for it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That and most men are predispostioned not to hit a woman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



But anyway size has nothing to do with who wins or who loses.


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


People seem to forget Zimmerman was a professional *bouncer* for nightclubs.  Trained security.

(And later fired because he was too aggressive and a loose cannon).

Being trained to remove obnoxious, volatile and drunk people much bigger than him was part of his JOB.  

That doesn't seem to be part of the poor lil frail Zimmerman profile for many though.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

KissMy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Actually, I've read that Zimmerman weighs 250 lbs...  But other sources say 170 lbs.  

Pictures I've seen of both looks like there's a lot more than 20 lbs of difference between them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The key is innocent until proven guilty.  Until more evidence surface's that's all we have to go with.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



They're making Trayvon out to be the Killer Rabbit from "Monty Python"....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Being a bouncer does not make you invincible. Life as a bouncer is not a Patrick Swacey road house movie. Where the bouncer kicks 20 guys asses and gets the girl.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The evidence we got is that a large, racist asshole with a gun shot an unarmed kid outside his dad's house.  

I'm not sure what more you need to add to that.  

Or why the Right Wing is really trying to get into bed with Zimmerman.


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


   Now that made me laugh.

I loved that scene.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No, it doesn't.  But the idea that he couldn't handle a 150 lb kid with a bag of skittles is kind of laughable as well.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Since when is an unnamed source from an unnamed club worthy of belief? Seriously, do you never stop and think or do you just accept whatever suits your preconceived opinion?


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I don't know if Zimmerman is racist.  I have never thought that is what motivated him.

Being a bully and cop wannabe.  I think THAT motivated him.


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Oh, the irony.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Yea.... I can understand you not wanting to address the fact that you're accepting an unnamed source from an unnamed club as 'evidence'.... just like rdweeb with his babble about Zimmerman's 911 complaints when 'every single' call was about a black person.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

They have now scrubbed the Trayvon Martin Street Fight Referee Video from the internet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You don't have a fucking clue. What's more to add? You have not even scratched the surface. One thing there is one gun involved, Trayvon incapacitates Zimmerman and Trayvon becomes the one with the gun. When you have a CCW you are trained that if someone goes for your gun while in the process of a fight you shoot center mass


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


It was from the NY Daily News.  They have a heck of a lot more journalistic integrity than your favorite babblers at Fixed News.

Have at it.  We shall see.  His workplace history may be used at his trial, if there is one. Then again maybe not.  We shall see.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



It's even more laughable without knowing both people to presume  that one could take the other due to their size and supposedly job they had at one time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

KissMy said:


> They have now scrubbed the Trayvon Martin Street Fight Referee Video from the internet.



That figures. Wouldn't want to soil the little angel's rep now would we?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Again... for the brain dead... I don't do 'fox news'.... I do pay attention to what the media generally are saying... and I fact check it. Just like I did with the claim that Zimmerman was profiling blacks. I have the original logs released from Sanford Police Dept tracking his 911 call history..... guess what that shows? The media are claiming that he only reported blacks.... that is a lie.... from the original fucking transcripts. Your media lies... and you are stupid enough to whine about Fox? Last time I checked, Fox didn't have to fire any editor for having mis-edited tapes of the 911 call from Zimmerman.... that was NBC.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

Trayvon Martin's Tattoo


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Trayvon Martin's Tattoo


A tattoo of two hands holding rosary beads and a tribute to his "Nana. "

The other tattoo is the name of his mother.  

Real "Bad ass" - eh?

Is that why you posted it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Trayvon Martin's Tattoo



Yep he had two one with his mothers name and his girlfriend.
This is just an assumption but I bet one of those two tattoos were made by someone who had been in jail.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Exactly, but most of the lefties here assume guilty first in this case.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 8, 2012)

I have to interject here..

When my older boys were younger and wanted tattoos, I told them the only tats they were getting when they were in my household were ones that said "Mother" on them.

Lol..they didn't get any until they left home. I have one who has quite a few, and one who has none.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> The evidence we got is that a large, racist asshole with a gun shot an unarmed kid outside his dad's house.



Prove he was racist.



JoeB131 said:


> I'm not sure what more you need to add to that.



Are you that ignorant of the law?



JoeB131 said:


> Or why the Right Wing is really trying to get into bed with Zimmerman.



Still trying to make this out as right vs left eh?

Since when is "innocent until proven guilty" only a right wing concept?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin's Tattoo
> ...



That is just his right forearm. His upper left arm also has a large tattoo.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



OH 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWbLkXhGEmo&ob=av2e]Katy Perry - Ur So Gay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The lynch mob wants their vigilante justice so bad, they will ignore common sense and say any stupid thing they have to to get it.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Paperview has ZERO credibility. Don't waste your time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They only want justice when it affects their agenda.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Anyone defending the movie roadhouse is either a female or they have so much sugar in their britches they leave a sugar trial when walking.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The left only wants justice when it fits their agenda.
The left only wants racial equality when it fits their agenda.
The left only wants respect for women when it fits their agenda.
The left only wants an end to racism when it fits their agenda.
The left only wants free speech when it fits their agenda.
The left only wants liberty when it fits their agenda.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Feel free. You won't find anything. I never cared about her. I live in Orlando and got sick of that crap really fast. Are trying to say that your "guilty until proven innocent" attitude is ok because others did the same for Anthony?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



She's is a guilty as sin. didn't report her child missing for a month and it was  her mother who did it if I recall from memory. She like Susan Smith should fry, but that's not my call.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



It's assume   take a


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Weight has nothing to do with a person getting the upper hand on you in a fight, so it seems you have never watched many fights or been in any fights in your life, or you would know this.. I was wrestling with a friend of mine that was over one hundred pounds heavier than I was, and he bum rushed me with his head down straight into my mid section. I just took his head into my arm in a lock, threw my feet and legs backwards quickly (leaning into him), and down we went to the ground, me on top and him eating dirt. He tried all he could to get lose, but he couldnot do it until I finally let him up. His head was as red as a beat from his struggle, but we got ok afterwards (laughed it off). He was embarassed because a small guy like me took him, but he got over it finally or I think he did...hmmmmm B )


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Dang? Your posts up to now don't suggest that you think that way.

Fine, I agree. I don't know if he's guilty or not, I just want the law followed. It looks to me as if he will be a free man, based on the evidence I've seen and heard. I'll admit that secretly I want Zimmerman to be innocent, just to watch Al Sharpton and his lynch mob, and the lynch mob here to be as embarassed as they should be. But justice, real justice, is want i hope we get from this.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Why should he have a trial.... our process is that we require evidence before we charge someone with a crime. I appreciate that that might be quite inconvenient, but it is our process.


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




Secretly.

Hint: predacles: It's not so secret.  lol.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



If Zimmerman was 250 pounds of trained muscle, then his weight should give him the advantage. Nothing I've seen in any video seems to suggest that.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I agree here as well. I'm not convinced that this will even be brought before the Grand Jury. I could concieve of a scenario where the DA and the Special Prosecutor might try to send this tothe GJ to try to pass off the responsibility to them, but I doubt it.


----------



## Full-Auto (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You are a fucking Liar, you always have been low life.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 8, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Joe has no knowledge of the law so he finds an excuse to formulate his opinion.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



The grand jury will hear this case. The delay has been the crime lab from the start.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 8, 2012)

Media could report that the Klan was rounding up blacks and having mass lynchings every 5 minutes in Sanford and you folks would believe it without checking any of it out.
And call it "evidence" as you hear it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Media could report that the Klan was rounding up blacks and having mass lynchings every 5 minutes in Sanford and you folks would believe it without checking any of it out.
> ...



I have many links that claim without any doubt and have evidence that Elvis is alive in Hahira, Ga working at the Waffle House when he is not over seas doing undercover work for the CIA.
Links never mean a damn thing. Who has ever provided a link that does not state exactly what THEY are claiming to begin with?
What, someone is going to post something with a link that says the opposite?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Media could report that the Klan was rounding up blacks and having mass lynchings every 5 minutes in Sanford and you folks would believe it without checking any of it out.
> ...



you don't get it do you? If it's not reported by the main stream media it doesn't matter how many sources someone uses you aren't going to believe it.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 8, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Media could report that the Klan was rounding up blacks and having mass lynchings every 5 minutes in Sanford and you folks would believe it without checking any of it out.
> And call it "evidence" as you hear it.



Right.  The accusation itself is evidence, and proof.  To Liberals, whites are guilty until proven innocent, and nothing will be accepted as evidence of innocence.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Well, if you are going to paint yourself as the neighborhood superhero, you should be able to handle yourself without blowing holes in people who don't have weapons...  

Again, not sure why the Right is walking right into this trap.  You guys defend Zimmerman, and then we find out what a real a--hole he was.  

If Obama could manipulate the economy as easily as he manipulates Republicans, we'd be on easy street right now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I'm not the least bit interested in the law.  I'm interested in justice. 

Law is a great tool and a lousy God.  

Fact is, 250 lbs former bouncer should have been able to handle a skinny 17 year old kid, even if had (gasp) tatoos and gold teeth and even a can of Energy Drink, without having to blow a hole in him.  

The examples they give of besting someone heavier in a fight, that heavier person was not really trying to do you any harm...


----------



## California Girl (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Well, if certain people didn't keep making lil Trayvon into a saint, maybe people would be less inclined to defend someone who has not been charged with any wrong doing. 

Neither man was a saint. The difference between you and some others is that we wait for due process and factually accurate evidence... whereas you run around screaming about 'murder', 'unarmed child' and 'racist'.

What are you gonna do if it turns out the evidence supports Zimmerman's version of the events?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You're the only one painting him anything. A concerned citizen is nothing more than that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Call'em racist anyway.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



until they murder someone...


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Well, if certain people didn't keep making lil Trayvon into a saint, maybe people would be less inclined to defend someone who has not been charged with any wrong doing.
> 
> Neither man was a saint. The difference between you and some others is that we wait for due process and factually accurate evidence... whereas you run around screaming about 'murder', 'unarmed child' and 'racist'.
> 
> What are you gonna do if it turns out the evidence supports Zimmerman's version of the events?



Seriously wonder if there was a police coverup.   

WHich actually, there's already strong evidence of.  

The difference is, while neither man was a saint, one of them wasn't a man, he was a child in the eyes of the law.  He was a 17 year old kid, who frankly didn't do anything that merited getting shot over.  Gold Teeth and Tats notwithstanding.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I cannot argue that.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



How do you know this?


----------



## Ariux (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, if you are going to paint yourself as the neighborhood superhero, you should be able to handle yourself without blowing holes in people who don't have weapons...



If I beat the shit out of your ignorant, racist ass, you'd know my fists are weapons.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



This says all I need to know about you.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if certain people didn't keep making lil Trayvon into a saint, maybe people would be less inclined to defend someone who has not been charged with any wrong doing.
> ...



You think that he should be arrested based solely on your zero knowledge of the events, and since the people who HAD knowledge of the events didn't arrest him, you think that there is a cover up.


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't know if there was a cover up, but they sure as hell mishandled the case.

No doubt why the Governor had to appoint a special prosecutor.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> He shouldn't be arrested but he should have a trial to clear everything up regardless.
> someone was killed, its the right thing to do and everyone knows it.



Here is a fine example of no comprehension of America's legal system^^^^^^^

You can't have a trial without an arrest or charges issued against you.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> He shouldn't be arrested but he should have a trial to clear everything up regardless.
> someone was killed, its the right thing to do and everyone knows it.



Not everyone knows it.

If (I say if) all of the evidence and all of the eye-witness accounts support Zimmerman's story then why should he go to trial? Why should the taxpayers pay for a senseless trial, and why should an innocent citizen have to spend his/her money defending himself against a non-crime?

If they don't have enough evidence to arrest you, why should you have to go to a trial?


----------



## Ariux (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> If (I say if) all of the evidence and all of the eye-witness accounts support Zimmerman's story then why should he go to trial? Why should the taxpayers pay for a senseless trial, and why should an innocent citizen have to spend his/her money defending himself against a non-crime?
> 
> If they don't have enough evidence to arrest you, why should you have to go to a trial?



Right, it would be irresponsible of the District Attorney to take Zimmerman to trial if he doesn't think there's enough evidence for a conviction.  

The piece-of-shit racist lynch mob has made a trial even more unlikely.  They've tainted the jury pool. They would make any trial look like caving to political pressure.  They have guaranteed riots if there's an acquittal.  If they really thought Zimmerman were guilty of a crime, they should have handled it in a less public manner... And, the Obama inJustice Dept. would have been more than willing to take up the matter, even without the public racket.

But, they know, we know, Zimmerman acted in self-defense.  This isn't about Zimmerman shooting a piece of shit.  It's about Africans shaking the money tree.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> You think that he should be arrested based solely on your zero knowledge of the events, and since the people who HAD knowledge of the events didn't arrest him, you think that there is a cover up.



I'm saying it's kind of insane that this police department, whose chief has now resigned in disgrace (remember the good old days when disgrace usually involved ritual suicide?) should have ever tried to sweep this under the rug, knowing what we know about this guy. 

Domestic abuser, all around thug and kind of a nut-case.  

Your boy is going down... learn to deal.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ariux said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > If (I say if) all of the evidence and all of the eye-witness accounts support Zimmerman's story then why should he go to trial? Why should the taxpayers pay for a senseless trial, and why should an innocent citizen have to spend his/her money defending himself against a non-crime?
> ...



Really, anything I say would just detract from the hilarity.


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 8, 2012)

Ariux said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > If (I say if) all of the evidence and all of the eye-witness accounts support Zimmerman's story then why should he go to trial? Why should the taxpayers pay for a senseless trial, and why should an innocent citizen have to spend his/her money defending himself against a non-crime?
> ...



Where did you hear this guarantee?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin's Tattoo
> ...



Yes, it is an assumption, and it's wrong.  Tattoos that are done in jail are black and white only, no color.  If you weren't such a racist ass (as well as actually knew something about law enforcement) you may have had a point other than the one at the top of your head.

But, do keep trying.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



1. In every state the crime labs are delayed because of the massive amount of backlog from testing drugs for drug prosecutions. Drug prosecutions make up over 50% of every criminal docket in America.
2. The district attorney announced last week the case would be a grand jury presentment.

Now for those that believe the police are "corrupt" and all the other BS we have seen here the fact is that it is ALWAYS BETTER AND EASIER to obtain an indictment, not stating that it is hard to obtain one as in most jurisdictions the GJ "rubberstamps" pretty much every grand jury presentation, when the police take their time and have their case "trial ready" at the grand jury.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I think you lost all crediblity when you put a picture of a murdered child up as your AVI and tried to imply his gold teeth were something sinister.  

The police badly mishandled this, and now they are playing CYA because it became a media issue.   If they had done their job properly from the get-go, we wouldn't be here.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > You think that he should be arrested based solely on your zero knowledge of the events, and since the people who HAD knowledge of the events didn't arrest him, you think that there is a cover up.
> ...



The chief didn't resign in disgrace, he didn't even resign. he stepped aside to allow someone else to run the department because he felt the hoopla over himself and the case would interfere with the investigation. He's still collecting his salary.

Again, YOU know nothing about the case, you only think you do. the people who DO know the facts in the case not only didn't arreast him, still haven't. You are clueless.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I'm glad I don't live in a country where you can be arrested, held in jail until the authorities can determine if a crime has been committed, and then dragged into a court when no crime has been committed.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



So, you are only guessing that the crime Lab is the hold up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Dead Kid.  Not much else to know about this case, is there?  

Oh, wait. Dead UNARMED Kid.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Murdered? martin was murdered? How do you know this? It's very likely that Zimmerman killed martin in self-defense, that is not murder.


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

The Sanford City Council voted *NO CONFIDENCE *in the Police Chief.

THAT'S why he stepped aside.  

Talk about spin....


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Dead person =/= Murder


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> The Sanford City Council voted *NO CONFIDENCE *in the Police Chief.
> 
> THAT'S why he stepped aside.
> 
> Talk about spin....



Not spin, the Sanford Police Chief spoke publically and stated that in the interest of the investigation, he was stepping aside. Those were his own words. It is a fact that he is still collecting his salary.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> The Sanford City Council voted *NO CONFIDENCE *in the Police Chief.
> 
> THAT'S why he stepped aside.
> 
> Talk about spin....



Jeez it must suck to be you:

Bill Lee, Sanford Police Chief, Steps Down Temporarily Over Trayvon Martin Case

From HuffPo even!


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

No it doesn't.  Not at all.

From the very link you provided:


> *The move comes a day after city commissioners voted "no confidence" in Lee  during a meeting Wednesday evening. Shortly before Lee's announcement,  Mayor Jeff Triplett told HuffPost that he thought the chief's time had  come. Asked whether or not the quickly called press conference would  announce a shake-up in the police department or a change in leadership,  Triplett responded "I hope," and stated that "the commission has  spoken," referring to its earlier vote of no confidence.He said it would  be in the best interest of the city and the department for Lee to "step  aside so the investigation is over, at minimum."*
> 
> 
> Lee has come under increasing fire over his department's  investigation into the killing of Martin, who was shot on Feb. 26 by  George Zimmerman, who told police he shot the teen in self-defense,  moments after calling 911 to report a suspicious person.
> The Justice Department, the FBI and the Florida Department of Law Enforcement  all agreed in the last week to join the investigation. During that  time, local officials have been pressuring Bonaparte to fire Lee.


You really should read what you link.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > The Sanford City Council voted *NO CONFIDENCE *in the Police Chief.
> ...



However, the Sanford council DID give Lee a vote of no confidence.



> The no-confidence measure passed 3 to 2 after more than an hour of debate, and though it was not binding, the outcome and the public groans and applause that punctuated the debate underscored the anger pulsing through the Orlando suburb nearly a month after 17-year-old Trayvon Martins death on Feb. 26. Most of that anger is focused on the fact that the confessed shooter, 28-year-old George Zimmerman, who has been described as both Latino and white, has not been arrested.



Trayvon Martin case: Police Chief Bill Lee gets no-confidence vote - latimes.com


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> He shouldn't be arrested but he should have a trial to clear everything up regardless.
> someone was killed, its the right thing to do and everyone knows it.



 Your stupidity & racism never ceases to amaze. 

2011 Florida Statutes - 776.032 - Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

He's watching you from heaven, boys.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g2IlaDLVLo]Eric Clapton Tears in Heaven Unplugged High Quality Live TV Recording - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> He's watching you from heaven, boys.



If you read the Bible you would know he ain't in heaven right now.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2012)

kissmy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > he's watching you from heaven, boys.
> ...



all I know for certain is you are a piece of shit


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2012)

KissMy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > He's watching you from heaven, boys.
> ...



And..........you know this HOW?  I thought Christians were told "judge not lest ye be judged", and I also thought that being saved by Jesus was almost a guaranteed ticket to Heaven.

Did you talk to Jesus to find out if Trayvon is saved?  If not, why are you judging someone you obviously know nothing about except for what you've gleaned from the media?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> No it doesn't.  Not at all.
> 
> From the very link you provided:
> 
> ...



I read it. It said EXACTLY what I claimed it did. He spoke publically and said he stepped down for the good of the investigation.. YOU claimed he didn't. You are wrong as usual.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

Just keep it coming you racist whores. It just makes the lawsuits pay off even better. The lawyers will be on your money like a Pit Bull!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLiJ4k5QPNs&feature=related]New Black Panthers offer reward for capture of George Zimmerman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I know that they did. I heard it the day they did it. That wasn't the argument. He stepped aside, according to him, temporarily, to allow the investigation to be unaffected by the hoopla surrounding him. He is still collecting his salary. The piece i was responding to, that paperview omitted, claimed that he was fired. He was most definately not.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



You are the ones who are standing in judgment of Zimmerman. Trying to go against the law & lynch him. 2011 Florida Statutes - 776.032 - Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.

I am not judging Trayvon Martin to Heaven or Hell. I am only stating that according to the Bible he is not in heaven as paperview suggested he was.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2012)

KissMy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



If he's not in Heaven, then what alternative is there?  Do you even know what faith he was?  If not, then you should keep your bullshit to yourself.

As far as wanting to lynch him?  No, I've been one that has said (from the beginning) that the evidence that keeps surfacing looks like he should have been arrested, booked, and told to stand trial.  If he gets off like Casey Anthony did?  Let him walk.

If not?  He goes to jail.

But...............based on all the stuff that keeps surfacing, this dude needs to stand a trial.

How is that a "lynching"?


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



cause he be white and the boy be colored


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



 OMG You Are Batshit Crazy


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Getting snippy now? 

Don't you have to be arrested to stand trial for murder?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



There ain't no rock n roll heaven. but I do hope he got right  before he took his last breath.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2cijNKu9qc]Rock and Roll Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Actually, Heaven is a lot bigger than what most Christians imagine.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Look dude, I ain't a Christian but I do realize heaven is not what you would make it to be. If he had sin in his life and didn't recognize Jesus Christ as his savior he's not in Heaven. And if he did why was he going down the road of a gang banger, known as no limit nigga?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You DO realize that most black people go to some kind of church in Florida, right?  I was stationed down there for 4 years and knew a lot of blacks, most of them went to some kind of church.

So, do you know for a fact he didn't recognize Jesus?

What if he was Jewish, Hindu or Buddhist?  All of those belief systems have some kind of Heaven.  Does your belief system allow you to consign somone to hell for believing different?

BTW...........ever heard of teen rebellion?  Most kids I've known go through it as they're growing up, and many of them belonged to some kind of church.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 8, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



how about if the kid had been Hispanic and Zimmerman had been black?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Probably the same result.


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


By the looks of it, he was religious. He's never been in trouble with the law. 

The tattoo some like place here is of a two hands holding rosary beads with a  tribute to his grandma "nana."

Some of the posts here make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


You didn't read all of my reply did you?


> If he had sin in his life and didn't recognize Jesus Christ as his savior he's not in Heaven. And if he did why was he going down the road of a gang banger, known as no limit nigga?


He's old enough to be accountable for his sins. What I said it's just that simple, but I am the last person you should ask about getting into heaven. But what I said is what the Christian beliefs are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



There are going to be a lot of "RELIGIOUS" people in hell. Religion will drag you into hell.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Dead person without a weapon with hole blown into him by serial abuser and racist = Murder.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > He shouldn't be arrested but he should have a trial to clear everything up regardless.
> ...



This ceased to be a justifiable use of force when the 911 dispatcher told him to stand down.  Sorry.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Well I guess that leaves Zimmerman off the hook.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



The 9-11 dispatcher didn't tell him to stand down. You really don't know anything about what your arguing do you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Read the transcript... 

Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police



> Dispatcher- Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmermann- "Yeah"
> 
> ...



Sounds like a pretty clear directive to me.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Wrong! - Martin was beating a person who is subdued, screaming for help, trying to retreat or was not attacking. Zimmerman was justified & is still walking around free. The new prosecutor has not even had him arrested nor has the FBI.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Dumbass!


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

KissMy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Exactly. If they could arrest him, they would have. It will be so  sweet watching the lynch mob and the idiots here squirm and whine when they drop all charges. I mean fail to bring charges.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How about knowing a little bit about the subject before you spout off?

From the city manager of Sanford.
If Zimmerman was told not to continue to follow Trayvon, can that be 
considered in this investigation? 
Yes it will; however, the telecommunications call taker asked Zimmerman are you 
following him. Zimmerman replied, yes. The call taker stated you dont need to do 
that. The call takers suggestion is not a lawful order that Mr. Zimmerman would be 
required to follow. Zimmermans statement was that he had lost sight of Trayvon and 
was returning to his truck to meet the police officer when he says he was attacked by 
Trayvon. 

http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/docs/Zimmerman_Martin_shooting.pdf


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Every time I think, "Joe cannot be any more ignorant than this", he one-ups himself. I can't wait to see how moronic his next post is going to be.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Besides that, I have 2 friends who are 911 operators. They are not police. I don't believe they have authority to command anyone to do shit.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry bout that,

1. Its appear to logic, Zimmerman had every right to shoot the perp.
2. The perp being older than the pictures we are seeing of him when he was twelve, and looking like a choir boy.
3. The perp got shot, for what he did, and died.
4. Seems justice was served.
5. Only people having an issue with this are the racists.
6. They would feel a whole lot better if Zimmerman would of been murdered.
7. Thats kind of what they've become accustomed too.
8. They desire evil people to prosper, seeing their own foundation is founded upon evil intent.
9. I have stated all the truth, be ready to call me a *LIAR* and have proof that shows evidence thereof.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

KissMy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I know, I have said that way before I posted what the city manager has said on the subject. It was about one day after it hit the media radar and someone spouted the dispatcher gave Zimmerman a law order.


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

No that it matters much to you reprobates, but Zimmerman never called 911.

He called the Sanford Police Department directly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> No that it matters much to you reprobates, but Zimmerman never called 911.
> 
> He called the Sanford Police Department directly.



Not that what you posted has any meaning, but he did contact the police department and he did talk with the same person that would also take all 911 calls.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> No that it matters much to you reprobates, but Zimmerman never called 911.
> 
> He called the Sanford Police Department directly.



Another in a long unbroken succession of WRONG paperview posts.

In Sanford, dialing 9-1-1 gets you to the SPD.

What an ignorant tool you are.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Not that the dispatcher's status as an officer has any meaning, because she didn't order Zimmerman not to follow Martin.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2012)

Even if Zimmerman was talking to an officer, that person would have to identify their-self as an officer before commanding Zimmerman to do anything.


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > No that it matters much to you reprobates, but Zimmerman never called 911.
> ...


It doesn't get you through to the *non-emergency number,* which Zimmerman called,  Blowhard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

kissmy said:


> even if zimmerman was talking to an officer, that person would have to identify their-self as an officer before commanding zimmerman to do anything.



yes you are correct.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Can I have your attention so you will stop being stupid?

* Zimmerman did contact the police department and he did talk with the same person that would also take all 911 calls.*


----------



## paperview (Apr 8, 2012)

You don't know diddly squat, bigfatsouthernrebel. 

You are in no position to be lecturing people. 

He called the nonemergency number. Not 911. Done.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

paperview said:


> You don't know diddly squat, bigfatsouthernrebel.
> 
> You are in no position to be lecturing people.
> 
> He called the nonemergency number. Not 911. Done.



The call was still going to the same people who would take all 911 calls.  Now I will Google it for you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lobby hours are Monday thru Friday 8 a.m. - 5 p.m. The non-emergency phone number 407.688.5070.
City of Sanford Florida Police Department
What time did the Zimmerman call take place?
The only difference between a 911 call and a non emergency call is it will take longer to get through on the non emergency line than it would with the 911 line. There is more than one phone line at the dispatchers desk.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

KissMy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The FBI is waiting for the state to do its job, which it will.  You think Gov. Scott is going to hand Obama this kind of issue.  Zimmerman will be barbequed by Republicans, at the end of the day.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

PredFan said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Sorry, man, the city of Sanford is covering it's ass.  They know they are probably going to end up paying eight figures to Trayvon's family after Zimmerman is getting sodomized in prison.   

Come on, guys, when he's indicted and  convicted, you are all going to be frothing at the mouth, but that's exactly what's gonna happen.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If the Republicans take this up as a cause it will be a lynching. Because according to Florida law Zimmerman did not violate any. That's why he was not arrested that night nor did anyone come forward to say Zimmerman did violate a law.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


The city of Sanford is just stating the facts you may want to change those facts but you can't do that can you?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 8, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> And another fact the dumbmasses ignore and refuse to admit:
> Zimmerman never stated that Martin was black EXCEPT WHEN HE WAS ASKED BY THE 911 OPERATOR.



Untrue. Read the transcript again.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



There's an old saying, guy.  You can get a grand jury to indict a ham sandwich.  

And frankly, the lynching is closer than you think.  

Republican Jeb Bush Wants Zimmerman Arrested | Global Grind

Even Jeb Bush is breaking bad on your boy...


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



They are staking out a legal position, not stating facts.   

Because someone is going to ask why a guy with multiple arrests was  being allowed to patrol this neighborhood with police sanction.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


My boy? When is defending the law and due process a my boy thing?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Oh, right, you are all a bunch of purists on the law.  Riiiiiight.   

Come on, the only thing you are afraid of is that people might start re-examining insanity like "Stand your Ground" and "Conceal Carry" which created a disaster waiting to happen like Zimmerman.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



If the evidence is that Zimmerman was attacked from behind how does one convict on a murder charge?
This ought to be rich.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Could you please quote a Florida law or statute that Zimmerman violated?


----------



## Emma (Apr 8, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> If the evidence is that Zimmerman was attacked from behind how does one convict on a murder charge?
> This ought to be rich.



Zimmerman's latest is that they exchanged words and Martin punched him in the nose. 

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com..._1_miami-schools-punch-unarmed-black-teenager


That negates the initial account that he was attacked from behind. 

'Course, I haven't followed this for a while. His story may have changed again.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 8, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > If the evidence is that Zimmerman was attacked from behind how does one convict on a murder charge?
> ...



"much of it has been corroborated by witnesses"
What does that tell you?
That is why he was not charged. Witnesses back up his version.
I am open to whatever the evidence is in this case.
If the evidence is that Zimmerman shot Martin not in self defense then he is guilty.
If the evidence is that Zimmerman shot Martin in self defense after he was attacked then he is innocent.
Are you open to IMPARTIALLY SEEING ALL THE EVIDENCE? 
Are you willing to allow A JURY DECIDE and NOT the court of public opinion?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 8, 2012)

What he told police THAT DAY is only what matters. That is the BEST evidence as to his version.
What media supposedly says he said after that means nothing. In fact your link states he has not talked publicly.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > If the evidence is that Zimmerman was attacked from behind how does one convict on a murder charge?
> ...


 
You fucking idiot, he said Trayvon approached from behind, said "do you have a problem with me?" and when Zimmerman said no, said "You do now" and clocked him.

His story hasn't changed. And you remain an idiot.


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



so even in his story he lies ?...allows the kid to think he is being stalked and possible in grave danger ?...instead of telling him he is neighborhood watch.. what his concerns are and  then if he felt any danger tell him the police have been called and show him his cell  ??,..for fuck sake I worked security for years graveyard shifts patrolling for mostly thieves and IV drug users  in stairwells and allyways..I was often asked if I had a problem.. I always polite and identified myself and most people responded well despite their obvious condition or appearance..even ones that had some hostilities would mouth off some and move along  and thats exactly what security or police patrols are supposed to achieve unless an actual crime has been witnessed and when I did wittiness a crime like a a car break in..I would call 911..give a detailed description follow or observe at a safe distance and no one ever got away.. any kind of property crime is not worth killing or dying for.. the   arrest I did make was when life was endanger two occasions of drunk drivers that had single car accidents  where the driver attempted to flee so they could kill themselves or someone else and one  new years when some kid was being assaulted by a drunk guy twice his age and weight for bumping into him on a busy street..everyone was just watching until I jumped on him then they all piled on.. he had like 4 or 5 guys sitting on him by the the cops came..but ya never felt the need to kill anyone,,no one I worked with ever needed to kill anyone..no matter how you cut it this zimerman is a total loser and the very best case scenario is responsible for this unnecessary death by his gross neglect and incompetence,,,and anyone that calls this joker a hero or worthy of any respect needs to give their head a shake


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Nut.


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Nut.



ya thats right crazy lady I am the nut... not you and your hero the killer


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I'm for convicting the guy, regardless.  His following this kid (after being told not to by the 911 Dispatcher) was the proximate cause of this tragedy.   Even if Trayvon hit him, he felt reasonably threatened, as any kid would being followed by a complete stranger in a truck and then a car. 

Also, frankly, I don't want to see race riots like we had after the assholes who beat Rodney King were let off.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm for convicting the guy, regardless.  His following this kid (after being told not to by the 911 Dispatcher) was the proximate cause of this tragedy.   Even if Trayvon hit him, he felt reasonably threatened, as any kid would being followed by a complete stranger in a truck and then a car.
> 
> Also, frankly, I don't want to see race riots like we had after the assholes who beat Rodney King were let off.



Thanks for your racist opinion.  Now go back to sucking off Al Sharpton so he will give you another race card.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

KissMy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm for convicting the guy, regardless.  His following this kid (after being told not to by the 911 Dispatcher) was the proximate cause of this tragedy.   Even if Trayvon hit him, he felt reasonably threatened, as any kid would being followed by a complete stranger in a truck and then a car.
> ...



Hey, end of the day, he killed an innocent kid.  

The rest is filler.  

Frankly, I don't even know how the guy lives with himself.  But I'm all for him living in jail. Putting him in jail will save lives.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Liar.

No evidence that he killed an innocent kid, or he'd be in jail now.

And you're also (repeatedly) lying about the 911 operator telling him to desist following. That is not what was said. I don't know how you live with yourself. Don't you feel the tiniest bit of shame over using a dead kid to propagate hate?

You should be in jail...it would save lives!


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2012)

eots said:


> so even in his story he lies ?...allows the kid to think he is being stalked and possible in grave danger ?...instead of telling him he is neighborhood watch.. what his concerns are and  then if he felt any danger tell him the police have been called and show him his cell  ??,..for fuck sake I worked security for years graveyard shifts patrolling for mostly thieves and IV drug users  in stairwells and allyways..I was often asked if I had a problem.. I always polite and identified myself and most people responded well despite their obvious condition or appearance..even ones that had some hostilities would mouth off some and move along  and thats exactly what security or police patrols are supposed to achieve unless an actual crime has been witnessed and when I did wittiness a crime like a a car break in..I would call 911..give a detailed description follow or observe at a safe distance and no one ever got away.. any kind of property crime is not worth killing or dying for.. the   arrest I did make was when life was endanger two occasions of drunk drivers that had single car accidents  where the driver attempted to flee so they could kill themselves or someone else and one  new years when some kid was being assaulted by a drunk guy twice his age and weight for bumping into him on a busy street..everyone was just watching until I jumped on him then they all piled on.. he had like 4 or 5 guys sitting on him by the the cops came..but ya never felt the need to kill anyone,,no one I worked with ever needed to kill anyone..no matter how you cut it this zimerman is a total loser and the very best case scenario is responsible for this unnecessary death by his gross neglect and incompetence,,,and anyone that calls this joker a hero or worthy of any respect needs to give their head a shake



Martin had no justifiable reason to attack  Zimmerman. Martin snapped like your typical psycho. Your they never attacked you & never got away security guard fairy tail is complete bullshit. The few times I witnessed a crime & followed the perp from a distance while remaining in my car on the cell phone, I got attacked & they got away. Bystanders never help you apprehend a perp. Just like with with Martin & Zimmerman, they all ran inside, hid & call 911.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Liar.
> 
> No evidence that he killed an innocent kid, or he'd be in jail now.
> 
> ...



Um, 

no. 

She asked if he was following him. He said yes. She said "We don't need you to do that".  

He said, "OK".  

He was told to stand down, he didn't. Tragedy ensued.  Now, sorry, I know you guys live in mortal fear this might lead to things you don't like, like Obama getting re-elected or people wondering why assholes are legally allowed to walk around with guns, but the fact is, he shot this kid for no good reason, and he needs to be in prison. 

And he will be, soon enough.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Telling someone "we don't need you to do that" is not the same as "stop doing that'.

I'm sorry that you are a liar, or don't understand English.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Telling someone "we don't need you to do that" is not the same as "stop doing that'.
> 
> I'm sorry that you are a liar, or don't understand English.



Oh, I understand that perfectly well, and so would most people.  If a cop tells you not to do something, YOU DON'T DO IT! 

Unless your Barney Fife Zimmerman, who was just out to show what a crimefighter he was.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

The 911 operator (not a cop, another lie) didn't tell him not to do anything.

Lies compounded by lies. If the guy is guilty, one wonders why you feel compelled to lie?


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> You fucking idiot, he said Trayvon approached from behind, said "do you have a problem with me?" and when Zimmerman said no, said "You do now" and clocked him.
> 
> His story hasn't changed. And you remain an idiot.



Read back through this thread, and the other one too. Bigreb and others (including _you_) were arguing the initial story --- that Trayvon hit Zimmerman from behind. 

For example: 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...-was-beating-zimmerman-up-43.html#post5020454

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...-was-beating-zimmerman-up-66.html#post5025910

I went back and forth with a few over this; him being hit from behind never did make sense given what little facts we did know about this incident.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The 911 operator (not a cop, another lie) didn't tell him not to do anything.
> 
> Lies compounded by lies. If the guy is guilty, one wonders why you feel compelled to lie?



9-11 operators are members of the police force.  At least the one I used to date was.  

She said, "We don't need you to do that".  I would say that was an instruction. Now if you want to split hairs and say it was a "suggestion", I guess you can hang your hat on it.  

But given the end result was STILL a dead kid who didn't actually do anything wrong, I'd say not following the very sensible instruction from a law enforcement professional was criminally negligent.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > You fucking idiot, he said Trayvon approached from behind, said "do you have a problem with me?" and when Zimmerman said no, said "You do now" and clocked him.
> ...


 
Oh, well, then, if people on the internet say he was attacked from behind, that must be what happened.

It doesn't matter what we say happened. All that matters is his statement, and he said he was approached from behind. He never claimed he was hit from behind. And to say that he's lying because what he says is different from what internet quarterbacks SAID he said is an example of you lying. You're a liar.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Liar.
> ...



That is not to stand down fool.

Your mind isalready made up. 
Sick.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The 911 operator (not a cop, another lie) didn't tell him not to do anything.
> ...


 
I don't care what you say. "We dont' need you to do that" is not an instruction. It's saying they don't need him to do that. And you don't know if the kid did anything wrong or not.

It's irresponsible and dishonest to make proclamations about guilt or innocence, or to otherwise make determinations about this case, based on second, third and fourth hand suppositions and pure fantasy.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Telling someone "we don't need you to do that" is not the same as "stop doing that'.
> ...



So they told him to "stand down", which they didn't but let us say they did.
Then someone jumps him and is allowed to break his nose and smash his head and he is not allowed to defend himself in any way because he was told to "stand down".

You are a complete dumbass if you believe that is the law or that analysis of yours has any credibility.


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The 911 operator (not a cop, another lie) didn't tell him not to do anything.
> 
> Lies compounded by lies. If the guy is guilty, one wonders why you feel compelled to lie?




*He wasn't talking to a 911 dispatcher* ... he called the Sanford Police Department directly. Listen again: 

George Zimmerman 911 call reporting Trayvon Martin - OrlandoSentinel.com

When the call is answered, the man says "Sanford Police Department" then something I can't make out (identifying himself). I think it's quite possible he _was_ speaking to an officer.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

My mind is not made up. I am open to the evidence.

Joe's mind is made up. He would be disqualified as a jurist. Same with Ravi and Marc and IntheMiddle.

Wonder if these great legal minds even know they would be disqualified to sit on a jury.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



What's sick is you guys defending the murder of a child, and trying to demonize that child because... well, hell, I'm not even sure why at this point.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The 911 operator (not a cop, another lie) didn't tell him not to do anything.
> ...


 

It doesn't matter. He wasn't told to stand down. 

And 911 dispatchers provide support to the police and fire departments. They are typically non-sworn.


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



LMAO

YOU are one of the people who said he was attacked from behind, idiot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> My mind is not made up. I am open to the evidence.
> 
> Joe's mind is made up. He would be disqualified as a jurist. Same with Ravi and Marc and IntheMiddle.
> 
> Wonder if these great legal minds even know they would be disqualified to sit on a jury.



Well, I'd just lie my ass off to the Judge and then convict the mother fucker.  

Which is pretty much what's going to happen to this guy, anyway.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The 911 operator (not a cop, another lie) didn't tell him not to do anything.
> ...



I deal with police deparments daily. Most of the folk that answer the phones at the police department ARE NOT POLICE OFFICERS.

Facts are a real bitch to folks here but that is FACT. The people that work in the records room are not officers. The front desk people are not officers. 

Now this could have been an officer there but you do not know. How could you know?
So your point is moot because YOU DO NOT KNOW.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > My mind is not made up. I am open to the evidence.
> ...



You are a liar. At least you admit it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



This would be the horrible beating that required no hospitialization and was invisible to film taken later... for those playing along at home. 

Your boy is going to jail.  There will be race riots if he doesn't, and frankly, I don't think this turd is worth a race riot.


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



It does matter. He didn't call 911. He was speaking directly to the police department. First you argue 911 dispatchers are not cops and have no authority, now you're backpedaling. Typical.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > My mind is not made up. I am open to the evidence.
> ...


 
Wow. So you admit that truth isn't an issue here. All that matters is the guy goes to jail.

You also admit you're a liar. Big surprise.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


he is allowed to defend himself, but not allowed to kill the person he is in a hand to hand fight with....unless the other person is trying to kill him....an eye for an eye a tooth for a tooth, a life for a life....

beating someone up or in a fist fight with them is NOT legal permission to pull out your gun and KILL that person.....PERIOD.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I'm the ends justify the means kind of guy.   

This guy needs to be in prison, as an example to all the other racists who think they can shoot kids with impunity.  We need to make an example of him.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
It's a 911 call, you retard.

Good grief.

And not being sworn in means they aren't cops. You're doubly retarded. They're employed as police technicians. But they aren't cops. 

I know, this is really difficult stuff.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


 
All criminals, liars, fascists, and racists are.

Lynchers in particular are big on making an example. They used to string up blacks as an example to other blacks.

You've just changed the color.

Scum.


----------



## paperview (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


One thing I know for certain, is the guy who answers the non-emergency number at my police station *IS* a police officer.

None of us know if the one on that call is or isn't. He did not identify himself.

Oh, and Emm: what he said after saying "Sanford Police Department" was "this call is being recorded."  (paraphrased. not going to listen to it again for exacts.)


----------



## California Girl (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > You fucking idiot, he said Trayvon approached from behind, said "do you have a problem with me?" and when Zimmerman said no, said "You do now" and clocked him.
> ...



The original transcripts from the initial police responding confirm that Zimmerman was bleeding both from the face, and from the back of his head. It confirms he received medical treatment from SFD at the scene. 

Simply put, Em, we do not have all the evidence so we cannot make a reasonable assessment of guilt or innocence. Most of those 'defending Zimmerman' are not defending the man, we are defending the process.... unlike those who assign guilt or innocence by what they are told by the media. The media have got shit wrong on this more than once. And idiots are incapable of questioning information before they accept it. 

Example; the media insists that Zimmerman was 'profiling blacks'.... yet, the transcripts of his 911 calls from 2004 to 2012 tell a very different story. Because, according to those transcripts, he reported hispanics, whites and blacks. It only becomes 'blacks' if one  ignores years of calls. The media are deliberately manipulating the information to represent one specific view. That is not their job... the job of the media is to report the story, not create the story.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


 
Sure it is, if you're getting your head bashed on the ground and think the other guy is going to take your gun and shoot you with it.

And eye for an eye tooth for a tooth is not the way our justice system works. That's the way lynch mobs work. Only they tend to go overboard, and do a lot of bad stuff before all the facts are in.

Sound familiar?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Joe would lie to sit on a jury to convict someone he has not seen any of the evidence or heard NOT ONE of the witnesses testify.
Because he knows everything and does not need any evidence or any witness testimony.

Only someone that is a bitter, judgmental, biased and prejudiced person would want to sit on a jury to judge a defendant without seeing any of the evidence or hearing any of the witnesses.

A competent and honest American citizen would never do that. But when one is as bitter and angry as Joe is against the American judicial system this is what you get.

Very sad that you do not value your citizenship as an American Joe. Possibly there is a country out there like Iran or North Korea that would be suitable for you to live. They do it your way in those countries. Who needs a jury, evidence or witnesses Joe? Why have a trial by jury? Why have the presumption of evidence when Joe knows who is guilty and who is not based on media reports? 
But MOST IMPORTANTLY, why REQUIRE the prosecution TO PROVE THEIR CASE BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT?

Just ask Joe. Joe knows.


----------



## paperview (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


You post false information, and call her a retard.

It was NOT 911.

It was the NON-EMERGENCY number at the SPD, airbrain.


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Didn't claim I did know for sure; I said I couldn't make it out. I _do_ know that whenever I've called city, county and state police _here_, an officer has answered and ID'd him/herself as such.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Most 911 operators are NOT POST certified police officers.

They are EMS employees.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 9, 2012)

It doesn't matter the rank or position of the dispatcher. She DID NOT order Zimmerman not to follow him.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


just babble from the babbler....an eye for an eye Biblically, was to stop the OVER PUNISHMENT for crimes that was taking place.... it was to restrain punishments that were unfair and happening....


----------



## paperview (Apr 9, 2012)

PredFan said:


> It doesn't matter the rank or position of the dispatcher. She DID NOT order Zimmerman not to follow him.


She?



having trouble determining a mans voice now?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

paperview said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
So why does everyone refer to it as a 911 call, and the person he's talking to as a 911 dispatcher?

Hmmmmm...

"A transcript of the actual recording of the call between Zimmerman and the 911 dispatcher shows the version that was aired was significantly modified.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/nbc-news-producer-fired-editing-george-zimmerman-*911-call-article-1.1057674#ixzz1rY2s8eH0*


----------



## PredFan (Apr 9, 2012)

Another day of freedom for George Zimmerman. Despite the pressure to arrest him, they haven't. Tomorrow is supposed to be the day that the Grand jury hears the case and there isn't even any word that this case will be presented to the GJ.

Why is that I wonder? We know that the lynch mob here thinks that the SPD is racist and incompetent but does the lack of arrest mean that they think that everyone else that has been assigned to this case since is also racist? Or, could it be that Zimmerman's version of the events of that night fit the evidence and the eye witness accounts? I don't know for sure, no one here does but it seems that that is the most likely scenario.

Tomorrow will be an interesting day.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2012)

i don't know what happened between zimmerman and Martin, other than what has been said....but I do think that this should have gone to trial....if zimmerman was being beaten to death, then he would get off and be set free, if there was not that threat of being killed then he'd be charged with a form of manslaughter and likely to get just probation....


----------



## paperview (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Newsflash KG.

Sometimes news reports get it wrong.

Wow.  Imagine that!


----------



## PredFan (Apr 9, 2012)

paperview said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter the rank or position of the dispatcher. She DID NOT order Zimmerman not to follow him.
> ...



Romper Room ======>


----------



## paperview (Apr 9, 2012)

Lot's of us knew it was not a 911 call weeks ago, when we actually LISTENED to the tape.

Where in that call did you hear what you hear at the beginning of _every_ 911 call:

*"911, what is your emergency?"*

Did you hear that?

Nope.  It was: "SANFORD POLICE DEPARTMENT."


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


 
You're an idiot.

911 dispatchers are police techs. They work for the police department. They aren't cops, however..they aren't sworn in.


----------



## NLT (Apr 9, 2012)

I wonder if Zimmerman is guilty of a crime and the FBI, the Justice Department, FDEP is involved. Why hasnt he been charged? maybe because they dont have a case.


----------



## paperview (Apr 9, 2012)

PredFan said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You get what you give.

You want to be a picky snot - you're going to get that back.  I know you're still pissed at me demolishing you from yeaars back.

That was so embarrassing for you, it's no wonder you still hold a grudge.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You do not know the law either.
Under Florida statute: the concept of "disparity of force" ALLOWS deadly force against an unarmed opponent, and this statute even describes ANY object someone has that they hit someone else with as that person being armed, if the person that is being attacked and armed has reason to believe he is at risk of 'SERIOUS BODILY INJURY" they can use deadly force.

And the witnesses corroborate Zimmerman so there you go.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 9, 2012)

Care4all said:


> i don't know what happened between zimmerman and Martin, other than what has been said....but I do think that this should have gone to trial....if zimmerman was being beaten to death, then he would get off and be set free, if there was not that threat of being killed then he'd be charged with a form of manslaughter and likely to get just probation....



We do not normally have trials unless there is evidence of wrong doing. A straightforward 'self defense' does not require a trial. 

It is not about what you think should have happened, or what I think should have happened... the only thing that matters is evidence. 

We have a system.... don't like the system, great... work to change it. But currently, we don't do 'trial by media'.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

paperview said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


 
In this case, every single news outlet on the face of the earth has it wrong.

And you're right.

Sorry, I know dispatchers often work out of the police department. It doesn't make them cops.

Not that it matters, they didn't give the directive to stand down anyway.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

paperview said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Many jurisdictions use the same personnel to answer their non emergency as emergency.
And Florida is one of only a few states that require 911 and other non POST certified employees to be certified as 911 Emergency Management Service employees.
So you, they and I DO NOT KNOW.
NO ONE knows. How do you know they were not 911 Florida certified?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 9, 2012)

After several weeks of trying every way in the world to manufacture a case against Zimmerman, the police, special prosecutor and FBI are unable to do so.  Arresting him and trying him based SOLELY on popular opinion would violate his rights and give him a basis for a massive lawsuit against the city, state and federal government.  

According to the news, the family is starting to accept that Zimmerman can't be prosecuted.  They are exploring a civil suit against the homeowner's association.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know what happened between zimmerman and Martin, other than what has been said....but I do think that this should have gone to trial....if zimmerman was being beaten to death, then he would get off and be set free, if there was not that threat of being killed then he'd be charged with a form of manslaughter and likely to get just probation....
> ...



NO Joe and Marc and many here state clearly they do not need evidence. They do not need witnesses. They do not want an impartial jury. They do not believe in the American system. They do not believe we need the preponderance of innocence and they do not believe that the GOVERNMENT, THE PROSECUTION should be FORCED to always prove a defendant guilty BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT.

Zimmerman is white and Martin is Black and Zimmerman pursued Martin at one point and possibly called him a "coon".

Accordingly, he is guilty and the hell with a trial and justice.


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



It doesn't matter what that headline says, he called the police department directly, not 911. Hence the person answering "Sanford police department"; you'll notice in the tapes of the other calls, they are all answered, "911, do you need police, fire or medical?". 

GRAPHIC: Trayvon Martin 911 calls released | News - Home


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> After several weeks of trying every way in the world to manufacture a case against Zimmerman, the police, special prosecutor and FBI are unable to do so.  Arresting him and trying him based SOLELY on popular opinion would violate his rights and give him a basis for a massive lawsuit against the city, state and federal government.
> 
> According to the news, the family is starting to accept that Zimmerman can't be prosecuted.  They are exploring a civil suit against the homeowner's association.



And they may have a good wrongful death case.

Of course Joe and Marc and many here have no clue as to the burden of proof in a civil case be far different than a criminal trial.

From their posts they believe that the preponderance of the evidence is the standard in ALL court cases.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


 
Once again. 

You can call 911 and get the police department. Because the dispatchers work for the police department.

But they are not cops.

Am I getting through? Hello?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

The lady who cleans the station is an employee of the police department, too...she is also not a cop.

The maintenance guy..he works for the police department..and is not a cop.

Hello??


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Martin did not have a mark on his body. Obviously Zimmerman was not able to meet force with force. He must have been stunned from the sucker punch. It is also clear by his screams for help that he was in fear & trying to retreat. Martin continued to try & harm or kill a subdued person who was not a threat to him. No way in hell even half a jury of 12 will ever say Zimmerman is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. It takes all 12 jurors believing beyond a reasonable doubt. All a defense attorney has to say is put yourself on the ground in Zimmerman's position.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Martin was beating him with a Rock or another object?  I hadn't heard that one....

Maybe zimmerman was being beaten to a pulp, therefore had to use deadly force against him....I haven't seen or read that this was the case....nor heard any eyewitness account that this was the case....but if it is the case, then zimmerman had the right to kill....otherwise, he didn't have the right, under the law, to kill martin at point blank range....time and a trial perhaps, hopefully, will air this all out.

Where was Martin shot and at what range....has this come out yet?


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Once again.
> 
> *You can call 911 and get the police department.* *Because the dispatchers work for the police department.*
> 
> ...



Stop. You're making yourself look more ignorant than usual. The 911 call center is run through the Seminole County Sheriff's Office, NOT the Sanford police department, dumbass. 

:::. Seminole County Sheriff's Office - Donald F. Eslinger, Sheriff .:::

_The  Communications Division which operates the 911 call center and  dispatches 24 hours a day, seven days a week. In addition to  unincorporated Seminole County, service calls are also handled and  dispatched for the cities of Altamonte Springs, Casselberry, Longwood,  Sanford and Casselberry and their associated police departments;_


----------



## California Girl (Apr 9, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



There is no 'obviously' in this case. You are doing exactly what others are doing... you are assuming facts that are not facts. 

There are a variety of scenarios.... that Zimmerman was, indeed, 'stunned' by either a punch to the face or having his head slammed against the pavement. We don't know that, although.... from the police reports, we do know that some kind of struggle happened. That, at one stage, Zimmerman must have been lying on his back on the ground - because the police report observed that he had blood on both his face and back of the head, and that the back of his jacket was wet and grass stained. Therefore, we can reasonably opine that he must have been hit in the face, and sustained some injury to the back of his head... and that he was on the ground, on his back.... that's clear from the reports. 

I'll wait for further information - from official sources - before I decide what happened.


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2012)

California Girl said:


> There is no 'obviously' in this case. You are doing exactly what others are doing... you are assuming facts that are not facts.
> 
> There are a variety of scenarios.... that Zimmerman was, indeed, 'stunned' by either a punch to the face or having his head slammed against the pavement. We don't know that, although.... from the police reports, we do know that some kind of struggle happened. That, at one stage, Zimmerman must have been lying on his back on the ground - because the police report observed that he had blood on both his face and back of the head, and that the back of his jacket was wet and grass stained. Therefore, we can reasonably opine that he must have been hit in the face, and sustained some injury to the back of his head... and that he was on the ground, on his back.... that's clear from the reports.
> 
> I'll wait for further information - from official sources - before I decide what happened.



Martin's father said that police told him Trayvon was straddling Zimmerman and kneeling on his arms to pin them down while he punched Zimmerman in the face, after which Zimmerman shot him. That he could shoot Martin given that description of how Martin sat on Zimmerman and pinned his arms down doesn't make sense. The police report is only a partial release, and there is no way of knowing if that is Zimmerman's account of what happened or if that is how he re-enacted the attack for police or if Martin's father simply misunderstood the detectives' account of what they believe happened.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


so you are speculating that zimmerman could not punch him but could retrieve his gun to kill him?

Was zimmerman going to be killed if he did not have a gun or would zimmerman have managed to actually fight the guy off enough to prevent himself from being killed, if Martin was actually trying to kill zimmerman?

so many unanswered questions....

where was Martin Shot and at what range, has this come out?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2012)

California Girl said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Based solely on the 911 tapes & police reports so far. Can you say Zimmerman is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Once again.
> ...


Impossible.


----------



## paperview (Apr 9, 2012)

KissMy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


The measure to charge him now is "probable cause."

It is up to a trial jury to use the "beyond a reasonable doubt" measure.


Just throwing that out there.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2012)

paperview said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



2011 Florida Statutes - 776.032 - Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2012)

KissMy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


it's not clear if this was Justifiable....the police did not think it was justifiable from what I read so far.....therefore, imo, he should have been charged as the police intended and a trial should have taken place to determine such....


----------



## paperview (Apr 9, 2012)

KissMy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Have they determined yet if it was a _justifiable use of force?
_
I'm pretty sure the answer to that is a big En O.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2012)

Care4all said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



2011 Florida Statutes - 776.012 - A person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat *if he reasonably believes* that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > There is no 'obviously' in this case. You are doing exactly what others are doing... you are assuming facts that are not facts.
> ...



Martin's father wasn't there. He doesn't know what happened. Could that have happened? Yea.... I can see that Martin may have been on top of Zimmerman... that Zimmerman may have gotten one hand free - and, in genuine fear of his life, went for his gun. 

If - as is stated on the police reports - Zimmerman had head injuries from the struggle - he may well have been temporarily dazed enough to feel justified in going for his gun. Particularly if he thought Martin was trying to get it from him. 

Seems to me, that speculating about what may or may not have happened achieves nothing. The only thing that matters is establishing the facts and weighing those facts to establish whether there is a charge to process. If there is, fine. If there is not, then that should be fine too.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 9, 2012)

paperview said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I think that "stand your ground" law has so much gray area they do not know what to think.  I am surprised there has not been some kind of statement by the DA up to this point.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 9, 2012)

Care4all said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



It is not for the police to decide charges. That is the duty of the state. It is for the state to decide whether there is sufficient evidence to charge. 

You are entitled to your opinion, but since you nor I are in possession of all the facts, any opinion is based on insufficient evidence. And it is not wise to form opinions based on insufficient evidence.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The new hard ass DA has made a statement. She has not yet found enough evidence to prosecute Zimmerman.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


what great bodily harm was zimmerman recieving.....?  we don't know that...

and couldn't it be speculated that this law also applys to Martin, who was being stalked by a stranger with no good intentions, in his mind?  

We truly know so little about what actually happened Kissmy (grits)!


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2012)

KissMy said:


> The new hard ass DA has made a statement. She has not yet found enough evidence to prosecute Zimmerman.



When did she say this?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Full 22 oz. can of energy drink.

Of course you did not hear that from media as they posted a 6th grade photo of Martin INSTEAD of this one they had:



They would never want anyone to know the facts that Martin is a banger thug having been caught at school with burglary tools and a bag full of women's jewelry.

How does an unemployed 17 year old get all the $$$ to buy GOLD TEETH?

*WAKE UP DUMBASS AMERICANS*.


----------



## paperview (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The new hard ass DA has made a statement. She has not yet found enough evidence to prosecute Zimmerman.
> ...


She hasn't.

I think he is trying to hornswaggle people into thinking that because she has declined to comment, that means her_ no comment_ comment means "has found no evidence."

Otherwise known as bullshit.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2012)

Care4all said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Attacking someone Just because they try to ask you a question is not justified. Zimmerman never hit Martin because there is not a mark on Martins body.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Won't work CG. They do not care.
I told Marc weeks ago that the police do not make charges and that the DA takes the case if they believe they have the evidence to the grand jury.
These folks do not care. They do not even have a clue about the American judicial system.

And they claim to be good citizens.

No wonder this country is going to pieces.


----------



## paperview (Apr 9, 2012)

How many of these cases have Special Prosecutors appointed by the Governor?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2012)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Special prosecutor Angela Corey said she "will not take the Trayvon Martin shooting death before a grand jury."


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2012)

KissMy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


that means she feels she does not need a grand jury to prosecute or not prosecute....it gives no indication of which way it will fall....kiss.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Q - Why has she not had Zimmerman arrested???????

A - Because she has nothing!!!!!!!!

Fact: You are an idiot, racist, hack.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


 
so if I said he was attacked from behind, but he didn't....that means that his story has changed?

You guys are morons. Really. I can't believe you have enough intelligence to breathe.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Emma's the idiot who said that Zimmerman had "changed his story" based on the fact that certain posters said he was attacked from behind...

I am just pointing out that she's an idiot, that regardless of what the posters here said, HIS story hasn't changed. His story was that the kid approached him from behind, spoke to him and then smashed him in the face.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

If a witness states that "Zimmerman was attacked unprovoked from behind by Martin with a full can of something" then how can Zimmerman be indicted for murder?
And sports fans, that is what at least one of the witnesses clearly told police. That was leaked out and it should not have been but this is a credible witness.
Get ready for death threats on that witness and of course they have to be a racist.
Get over it folks. The charade is over. Martin was a thug punk thief, probably was not doing his business that day but he assaulted Zimmerman for no reason and was shot as a result of that.
Most likely as that is what at least one of the witnesses will testify to.

But we have posters here that believe it is okay to assualt someone with a full can of drink and not have the person that is being assaulted be allowed to defend themselves from assault.
Best way NOT to get killed? Do not assault someone that is armed with a gun.
WELL DUH!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

The Fire Department EMTs have given statements to police that Zimmerman had lacerations from a blunt object on the back of his head.

But of course they are also racists.
And the lead policeman that wrote the report was Hispanic.
And he is a racist as he knew that Zimmerman was a "white" Hispanic. 
And everyone and anyone that does not believe Zimmerman is guilty is a racist.
Funny how we hear Zimmerman has "changed his story". 
Zimmerman gave a statement to police that day and that is MEMORIALIZED in the incident report attachment. That is is the only version that matters as he has not given any other statements to police.
WELL DUH.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> If a witness states that "Zimmerman was attacked unprovoked from behind by Martin with a full can of something" then how can Zimmerman be indicted for murder?
> And sports fans, that is what at least one of the witnesses clearly told police. That was leaked out and it should not have been but this is a credible witness.
> Get ready for death threats on that witness and of course they have to be a racist.
> Get over it folks. The charade is over. Martin was a thug punk thief, probably was not doing his business that day but he assaulted Zimmerman for no reason and was shot as a result of that.
> ...



When you make comments like 'Martin was a thug punk thief, probably....' you lose any intelligence high ground. 'Probably'? WTF does that mean? It means you don't fucking know.... if you don't know, then you are equally as stupid as those who insist that Zimmerman attacked Martin.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

KissMy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm for convicting the guy, regardless.  His following this kid (after being told not to by the 911 Dispatcher) was the proximate cause of this tragedy.   Even if Trayvon hit him, he felt reasonably threatened, as any kid would being followed by a complete stranger in a truck and then a car.
> ...



And how the Hell is that racist?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > If a witness states that "Zimmerman was attacked unprovoked from behind by Martin with a full can of something" then how can Zimmerman be indicted for murder?
> ...



Being facetious. They call Zimmerman a racist, he was told to stop by police, he is guiltyand he shot an unarmed boy minding his own business and I call Martin a punk thug thief.
ALL THOSE claims are absurd. 

Read all of my other posts. I was the first one to say that possibly Martin could ALSO invoke the stand my ground statute if Zimmerman had the gun and pointed it at him. Martin could have felt in danger of his life and then attacked Zimmerman.
We do not know but the witness states Martin hit him in the back of the head.
My mind is not made up. I have heard none of the witnesses and not seen ANY evidence.

NO ONE else has either.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



So you're using the 'Mommy, he did it too' excuse? Hmmm.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

You tell me this kid is an innocent baby faced angel.


Doesn't make him guilty of anything but where does a 17 year old get the cash to buy gold teeth?
"His mama paid for them" 

And this young man had women's jewelry in his high school locker with a long screwdriver.

"He was going to a Halloween party and did not know whether to go as Ru Paul or Mr. T"

They think we are stupid. Been there, done that and did not care about the T shirt.
This kid has trouble written all over him. Does not make him the aggressor in any of this and does not make Zimmerman innocent of anything.
But this kid IS NOT the angel they portrayed in that 6th grade photo.
And those that believe that are as dumb as rocks.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Nope, that is never valid and I never do that.
Your analogy would only be valid if I believed those possibilities had ANY validity in the facts of this case.
Zimmerman could be a racist that steals his grandmothers' social security checks and it would have NO bearing on the facts of this case.
"He called Martin a coon" so he is guilty according to them.
"Martin is a punk, thug thief" so he is guilty of attacking Zimmerman I SARCASTICALLY (facetious definition) stated. 
Look up the definition of facetious if you need further help. Sarcasm. 
Your analogy is wanting to prove a truth. WE DO NOT KNOW THE TRUTH IN THIS.
As I have stated 100 times, MY MIND IS NOT MADE UP.
Maybe you have made yours up but NONE of the witnesses and evidence has been presented. Stay tuned and you just may learn something.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> thats not a very damning picture......Now had he had a glock in the pic you might have a point.



Gold teeth on a 17 year old is acceptable in your family but not in mine.

Where does one get the cash for gold teeth at 17 years old?
Do you make the same excuses for your children?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

The demonstrators are at Sanford Police Dept. now demanding "Close the Sanford Police Station"

These mental midgets want NO police protection in their communities.

Makes sense to me. Easier to do as they please. 
Amazing. Culture of violence.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

What I find amazing is that you folks have no clue:

I GUARANTEE YOU that at this very moment there is a homicide street cop that has his file ready for an indictment for manslaughter.

And as I have stated 100 times here that IS the appropriate charge most likely. 

Let a jury decide on voluntary or involuntary manslaughter. 
Just my opinion but this is one that will probably be indicted with a plea of somewhere in the 10 year range with 1-3 to do. 
If the facts were otherwise there would have been an immediate arrest.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> What I find amazing is that you folks have no clue:
> 
> I GUARANTEE YOU that at this very moment there is a homicide street cop that has his file ready for an indictment for manslaughter.
> 
> ...



Yes, they just may arrest Zimmerman for Manslaughter. I would like to see them_ not_ and let the case stand as a setback to those street hoods aka Trayvon Martin who think that life revolves around being a tough no limit nigga. It is difficult not to feel sorry for the thousands of young black Americans that are caught up in that street bullshite without hardly a choice or a clue of how to get away from it.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> What I find amazing is that you folks have no clue:
> 
> I GUARANTEE YOU that at this very moment there is a homicide street cop that has his file ready for an indictment for manslaughter.
> 
> ...



Could be. None of us know... because, shockingly, we don't have all the evidence.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> These mental midgets want NO police protection in their communities.



If you arrest their criminals, you're accused of racism.  If you don't arrest their criminals, you're accused of racism.  You can't please "those people", or have peace with them.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> If a witness states that "Zimmerman was attacked unprovoked from behind by Martin with a full can of something" then how can Zimmerman be indicted for murder?
> And sports fans, that is what at least one of the witnesses clearly told police. That was leaked out and it should not have been but this is a credible witness.
> Get ready for death threats on that witness and of course they have to be a racist.
> Get over it folks. The charade is over. Martin was a thug punk thief, probably was not doing his business that day but he assaulted Zimmerman for no reason and was shot as a result of that.
> ...


Link?

I know you don't have one so incoming neg for lying.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

A link to what, you idiot?

His opinion? He just stated it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > If a witness states that "Zimmerman was attacked unprovoked from behind by Martin with a full can of something" then how can Zimmerman be indicted for murder?
> ...



Neg rep me all you want fool but a witness came forward and has even given interviews. His name is "John" and if you do not know about him you are not very swift.

Here is your man:


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> View attachment 18228You tell me this kid is an innocent baby faced angel.
> 
> 
> Doesn't make him guilty of anything but where does a 17 year old get the cash to buy gold teeth?
> ...



But no arrests.............stunning............................


----------



## Ravi (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


He said nothing of the sort. My neg wasn't wasted, racist idiot.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



No, here is a teenage riding a horse:

Redirect Notice


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 
He never said WHAT? 

Gadawg didn't say he said anything, you brain dead, lying dolt.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


If anyone needs more proof that you're brain dead, your participation in the last few pages is all that is needed.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

"Bring skittles to a gunfight" That is just too funny, thanks for that laugh! :LOL






This guy looks like Obama's son!~


----------



## Emma (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Doesn't make him guilty of anything but where does a 17 year old get the cash to buy gold teeth?


A quick google shows most of them priced $20 - $30.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Hold the fuck up the Dawg man maybe many things but he is not a racist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Care4all said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



You are right, but if she goes with the letter of the law she cannot prosecute Zimmerman.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> View attachment 18228You tell me this kid is an innocent baby faced angel.
> 
> 
> Doesn't make him guilty of anything but where does a 17 year old get the cash to buy gold teeth?
> ...



So based on a single photo, you would shoot this kid. Because you see black kid and assume trouble.

Whats next? Some goth kid you dont like the look of gets a bullet to the face because he had "trouble written all over him"? Or a homeless guy? Or an asian girl with a bad attitude? 

Innocent until proven guilty right? But not for the kid with gold teeth? He's obviously guilty of SOMETHING right? So shoot him dead in the street? 

My god, youre a pathertic excuse for a human being.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 9, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 18228You tell me this kid is an innocent baby faced angel.
> ...



Genuine question.... did you warm up before you made that stretch? We wouldn't want you to pull a muscle.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 18228You tell me this kid is an innocent baby faced angel.
> ...



I would shot him if he was beating the crap out of me and had me pinned down so I could not get away. Damn right the cock sucker would be dead. Dead is dead be it done with the hands and whats in the hands or a gun either way you're dead.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...




There's only one truth here. 

He killed a child.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



A teenager with no criminal record, and who went out around 7 PM to buy Skitles and tea....................................


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Again, he murdered a child.  

And, yeah, that's the whole purpose of punishment, to make an example of people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



There are many criminal minded people out there who have broken into homes but never had a criminal record because of different factors. Like judge dropped the charges, case dismissed because the officer didn't do a correct report. or they just haven't gotten caught.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How many kids are on death row for finishing what trayvon started?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



That didn't make any sense.

We don't know that Trayvon started anything.  

Other than maybe confronting some weirdo who was following him around.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

We also don't know he was being followed.

There's a lot we don't know.

But don't let that stop you from your lynching!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How many kids are on death row because they beat someone to death who was not armed with a gun? What makes you think Zimmerman started anything? He was responsible enough to get a CCW.  A CCW carrier is not going to risk the lose of their CCW permit by starting some shit. That is not going to happen. Being a kid I suspect trayvon did start it. How many teenagers do you know that doesn't think they can beat anyone?


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Many on death row like ZIMMERMAN.  None that I know of for walking with tea and Skittles.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> We also don't know he was being followed.
> 
> There's a lot we don't know.
> 
> But don't let that stop you from your lynching!



The rabid ddefense of the man who killed an unarmed teen is notable.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm a rabid defender for pointing out the truth...

Racist slime.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Deflection
How many kids are on death row?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

So you have proof that he was following Martin at the time of the altercation?

Link it please.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


The reports, including the police, say he started some sh*t in the past. Martin had no such par sheet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Was it before or after he got his CCW PERMIT? BUT MARTIN DID GET SUSPENDED FROM SCHOOL WHAT WAS THREE TIMES?


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Your biggest problem with your post is that you think that everybody thinks like you, which is a crock...


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I'm a rabid defender for pointing out the truth...
> 
> Racist slime.



I'm almost always pro victim, anti killer. Not a race thing with me. I've known too many victims I guess. And offenders.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

So have I.

Which is why I know better than to make assumptions based on rumor. Victims sometimes take the upper hand and kill the shit out of their attackers.

And it's idiots like you who are responsible for the fact that women and children who kill their abusive husbands, parents  and boyfriends end up rotting in prison or executed, incidentally. After all, they're just suffering "beatings". Take your idiocy and spout it somewhere where it doesn't hurt anyone, you pig. You aren't adequately equipped for this debate.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Some, most under 18 don't get the DP; many who assault police, and have DVI's do. Again, I'm just pro victim, not pro killer. It seems odd to see so many defending the killer, it is often the other way around.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Suspended from school vs. assault on a law enforcement officer, and a Domestic Violence Injunction. Gotcha, you like gang members and felons.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Unless you have some American civilian law enforcement experience you will not think like me. You want know what to look for to ask those questions or be able to point out certain things. So fuck you Foreigner


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Suspended for 10 days for the last time is no minor thing. There was a problem with Trayvon.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> So have I.
> 
> Which is why I know better than to make assumptions based on rumor. Victims sometimes take the upper hand and kill the shit out of their attackers.
> 
> And it's idiots like you who are responsible for the fact that women and children who kill their abusive husbands, parents  and boyfriends end up rotting in prison or executed, incidentally. After all, they're just suffering "beatings". Take your idiocy and spout it somewhere where it doesn't hurt anyone, you pig. You aren't adequately equipped for this debate.



kg, are you UNWELL?


----------



## OpenJumper1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I got this from a news site over in the UK. 

*Protests over Trayvon Martin's death sweep across America as anonymous witness claims teen attacked his killer George Zimmerman before fatal shooting*

    March in New York demands justice for 17-year-old
    Unarmed teen was 'beating up' gunman, according to anonymous witness
    Zimmerman's attorney says he is not racist and calls shooting a 'tragic thing'
    Friends paint picture of considerate teenager who didn't get in fights
    Killing has sparked national uproar as shooter has escaped prosecution
    Black Panthers put $10,000 bounty for Zimmerman's capture and are actively recruiting up to 5,000 new members
    Rev Al Sharpton calls for 'sustained protests' and says activists planning 'wave of civil disobedience'

By Daily Mail Reporter

PUBLISHED: 01:54 EST, 24 March 2012 | UPDATED: 05:11 EST, 25 March 2012

    Comments (103)
    Share

A new wave of protests has swept the U.S. as the national uproar over the killing of unarmed black teenager Trayvon Martin by a Neighborhood Watch captain continues.

Protesters gathered in New York bolstered by campaigners from Occupy Wall Street, and marched from Zuccotti Park to Union Square, with many activists dressed in hoodies to represent the clothes Martin was wearing when he was shot dead by George Zimmerman.

Other marches were planned for Washington, Tampa, Dallas and Chicago.

The protests come the day after an anonymous witness to Martin's death claimed that he may have attacked Zimmerman before the shooting at a gated community in Florida.
The witness, known only as John, told Sanford police that he saw Martin on top of George Zimmerman shortly  before the fatal shot that has led to a national outcry, including a  huge 'hoodie' march in Philadelphia last night. He recounted the details to Fox 35 News in Florida.
Meanwhile, the Rev Al Sharpton said today that activists are planning a wave of civil disobedience. 

Speaking outside of his New York City headquarters today, Rev Sharpton said that it is important to show  sustained indignation over Martin's death.
 He also appeared on the Today show this morning and said that the legal system failed Trayvon Martin and his family.
 In reaction to Mr Obamas comment, he said: He expressed himself when asked a question as the president.

Rev Sharptons projection isnt far  from truth. Already, thousands of people across the country have joined  rallies and protests  many of these demonstrations are encouraging  protesters to wear a hoodie like Martin was when he was shot.
 In addition, members of the Black  Panther Party are offering a $10,000 reward for Zimmermans capture,  the Orlando Sentinel reported.
Leader Mikhai Muhammad said at a Sanford protest today after the group called for 5,000 new recruits to capture him.
 The group chanted: Justice for Trayvon! as well as Black Power!
Mr Muhammad told the paper that the  group would commence their search in areas that Zimmerman was known to  have work ties  in Jacksonville and Maitland. 
 The witness told FOX 35 in Orlando that he saw evidence of a fight between Martin and Zimmerman, which could  lend credence to the gunman's claim that he was acting in self-defence.
 'The guy on the bottom who had a red sweater on was yelling to me: "Help,  help and I told him to stop and I was calling 911,' he said.

 Zimmerman was wearing a red sweater; Martin was in a grey hoodie.
 He added: 'When I got upstairs and  looked down, the guy who was on top beating up the other guy, was the  one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point.'

This account is drastically different from the portrait painted of Martin by his friends and acquaintances.
Friends of the slain  17-year-old say they cannot imagine him getting involved in a fight, and insist that he was not violent.
'There's no way I can believe that, because he's not a confrontational kid,'  said Jerome Horton, who was one of Martin's former football coaches and  knew him since he was a small child. 

'It just wouldn't happen. That's just not that kid"


​
Meanwhile, the attorney hired to  represent Zimmerman is echoing claims of the Neighbourhood Watchmans  father  that hes not racist.
 Speaking on CBS This Morning:  Saturday, attorney Craig Sonner said: I dont believe theres any  racial motivation on the behalf of George Zimmerman Thats the issue  that we wanted to address today, is that this was not a racial issue in  what happened that day.
 'Basically, Mr Zimmerman claims he was attacked by Trayvon Martin and he was defending himself. Thats the  gist of the investigation.
 He also noted that he is at the moment only advising Zimmerman, as he has not been criminally charged.
 Though he has remained resolutely  silent throughout the ordeal, even as national protests are held calling for his arrest, Zimmerman did place a call to a neighbour nearly a  month after the incident, thanking him for his support.
 In the call, the Neighbourhood Watch captain left a message for Frank Taaffee, one of Zimmermans most vocal supporters to date.

Martin was slain in the town of Sanford on February 26 in a shooting that has set off a nationwide furor over race and justice.

Neighborhood crime-watch captain  Zimmerman, whose father is white and mother is Hispanic, claimed  self-defense and has not been arrested, though state and federal  authorities are still investigating.

Since  his death, Martin's name and photographs - in football jerseys, smiling  alongside a baby, and staring into the camera in a gray hoodie - have  been held up by civil rights leaders and at rallies stretching from  Miami to New York demanding Zimmerman's arrest.

On  Friday, President Barack Obama called the shooting a tragedy, vowed to  get to the bottom of the case, and added: 'When I think about this boy, I  think about my own kids.'

That  sentiment was echoed by NBA star by Dwyane Wade, who along with his  Miami Heat teammate LeBron James tweeted photos of themselves in hoodies  in a show of solidarity.

'As a father, this hits home,' said Wade, who has two sons, aged ten and four.
A voicemail left by Zimmerman for his local supporter George taff has also been released

Hey, Mr Taaffee. This is George. Um, first and foremost, I wanted to say I am very sorry for the loss of  your son, and, um, I can't imagine what you must be going through. 

 'Um, secondly, I wanted to thank you  for doing everything you've been doing. 

'Um, I know you don't have to,  and I appreciate it, and you're truly setting an example for me for the  future of, uh, doing the right thing even when it's tough, and, uh, I  appreciate it. 

 'I'll talk to you soon, Zimmerman said in the message.

The  Rev. Jesse Jackson said Friday that Martin's killing reflects 'the  classic struggle of our time' and said it echoes the slaying of Emmitt  Till, a 14-year-old from Chicago who was murdered in 1954 while visiting  Mississippi by a group of white men. 

No one was ever convicted, but Till's killing galvanized the civil rights movement.

Rev. Jackson said he will speak at a Sanford-area church Sunday and then attend a rally in the city Monday.

An  Orlando criminal defense attorney who says he represents Zimmerson told  CNN on Friday that his client isn't racist and the facts will show he  acted in self-defense after a fight with the teen.

'I don't believe that George  Zimmerman's a racist or that this was motivated by a dislike for  African-Americans,' said Craig Sonner.

Since  the slaying, a portrait has emerged of Martin as a laid-back young man  who loved sports, was extremely close to his father, liked to crack  jokes with friends and, according to a lawyer for his family, had never  been in trouble with the law.

The son of divorced parents, he grew up in working-class neighbourhoods north of Miami's downtown. 

He  and his father, a truck driver, were active in the Miramar Optimist  Club, an organization that runs sports and academic programs for young  people. Tracy Martin, the teen's father, coached his son's football  team.

The boy was a swift athlete, according to a friend, and played a range of positions up to about age 14. 

After  he stopped playing, he remained active in the organization,  volunteering six days a week from June through November of last year to  help run the team's concession stand.

Martin  cooked hamburgers, hot dogs and chicken wings alongside his father at  the stand. He loved talking to the kids, asking them what position they  played and whether they were good, Horton recalled. 

He would call the mothers 'Ma'am,' and if they had a stroller or an item they needed help with, Martin stepped in. 'Everyone out there loved him,' Horton said.


Martin was tall and lanky - only 140 pounds, according to the family's attorney - and his nickname was 'Slimm.'

The teen spent a big part of his week living with his father in a one-story, peach-colored home. 

Neighbor  Fred Collins Jr. said he would see Trayvon Martin outside every week  mowing the lawn and trimming the trees. The teen also helped Mr Collins'  son learn how to ride a bike.

'He was coaching him, giving him words of advice, encouragement,' Collins said.

Tracy  Martin often recounted how his son saved his life. The elder Martin had  begun heating up some oil to fry fish and fell asleep. The grease  caught fire, and when Tracy Martin awoke and tried to put out the  flames, he spilled the oil on his legs, severely burning himself. 

Trayvon Martin pulled his father out of the home and called 911.

Martin's  parents kept a close eye on him, but they didn't have to be too strict,  since he stayed out of trouble, Mr Collins said. 

However,  he had recently been suspended from school for five days for tardiness,  his English teacher, Michelle Kypriss, told the Orlando Sentinel.  School officials did not respond to a request for comment.

Martin's father was not happy and grounded the teen for the duration of the suspension.
Trayvon 'knew he was wrong,' Horton said.

Under  state privacy law, only serious felonies appear on juveniles' public  criminal records, and Martin did not have one. Citing the same law,  Sanford police Sgt. David Morgenstern said he could neither confirm nor  deny the family's statement that Martin had never gotten in legal  trouble.

Martin dreamed  of becoming a pilot. He had flown on school vacations to various places  around the country with his mother, skiing in Colorado one year, going  off to Texas another

for the rest you can go to dailymail dot co dot uk
​​
​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Wouldn't you agree 73 is to many?


> There are currently 19 states that allow the execution of 16 and 17 year olds for the commission of capital crimes and 73 people are currently on death row for crimes they committed when they were that age. The U.S. Supreme Court has already banned the executions of 15 year olds and fewer states now allow execution for all juveniles since that 1988 ruling.




Now I wonder how many teenagers have been convicted for murder or manslaughter?


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



And his killer. It may be too late for the SP to sort it out correctly, though I never saw this as a DP case.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Yes Zimmerman killed Martin because martin was trying to kill Zimmerman.
What law did Zimmerman violate?


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Unlike you, I have been a real LEO, not one voted in by people. ie, we had to actually pass both practical and law exams. We had to know verbatim, the meaning of the word 'assault' in law terms, the meaning of a 'public place' in law terms - that was just the beginning... You don't get voted in by a popularity contest like your deputies do over there. You have to meet stringent intelligence, moral and physical criteria. You have to pass a series of physical exams, as well as six written exams, be interviewed by four officers including an inspector. Your whole family and extended family background are looked into. They concoct at dossier an inch or two thick on your schooling and previous employment. It takes anywhere from six months to two years to complete your application.

Once that is all done, and they are satisfied, you then have to go to the police college for six months, whereby you have to pass more law and practical exams where the minimal pass rate for all activities is 75 percent, although they frown upon that result, and really want you to get 85 percent or more.

I am pretty sure that in the big city police departments, and with the likes of the ATF and FBI, it is similiar which is probably the antithesis of your experience.

So while you might strut your stuff around here, I doubt you'd get first base over here. That being said, investigations are universal, and you don't have anything particularly special about the way you carry investigations over there (in fact we'd often use experiences from US, GB and Aus as practical examples of how to carry out an investigation). Your law, like ours, is based on British Common Law as opposed to the other Western Norm, the Napoleonic Code. There is nothing too hard about it as long as you have a few brain cells to rub together.

As for my original contention, I still stand by it. You assume because GZ has a CCW license, the way his attitude towards that right is discharged, would be the same as yours. Seems like an amateur thought process from an amateur 'investigator'...


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



For the love of Buddha, why do you waste your time on an internet messageboard when you're more blind than Stevie Wonder?


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



73 nationwide. I don't know the crimes; I am on the fence on the DP. It is tough to say NO death penalty when you read the cases(.)


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



We aren't talking about Zimmerman right now we are talking about teenagers who have been convicted of murder and who are on death row.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hate to bust the Al Sharpton fan club bubble here but the latest is the DA's investigator has just finished an in depth interview with the witness "John" who is an eye witness and was there minutes before the shooting.
Martin attacked Zimmerman, body slammed him to the ground, hit him in the nose with a can, was slamming his head on the concrete and Zimmerman was screami9ng for help.
Eye witness that saw it all.
But I will STILL WAIT for the full report.
But it appears that Martin was the attacker and Zimerman acted in self defense.
I was wrong, totally wrong. I thought this was a manslaughter case.
This is a self defense case it appears.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sad that this was a senseless killing as a young man was killed.
But there is not a crime committed so we end up as everyone loses.
Sad.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Hate to bust the Al Sharpton fan club bubble here but the latest is the DA's investigator has just finished an in depth interview with the witness "John" who is an eye witness and was there minutes before the shooting.
> Martin attacked Zimmerman, body slammed him to the ground, hit him in the nose with a can, was slamming his head on the concrete and Zimmerman was screami9ng for help.
> Eye witness that saw it all.
> But I will STILL WAIT for the full report.
> ...



Link?  Oh, nevermind.  I forgot to whom I was speaking.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Was it before or after he got his CCW PERMIT? BUT MARTIN DID GET SUSPENDED FROM SCHOOL WHAT WAS THREE TIMES?



Trayvon was suspended for illegal drugs, for vandalism, and for chronic tardiness (this year alone!).  And, he wasn't punished for being caught with a burglary tool and stolen jewelry.  His social webpages show that he was a hardcore racist.  Trayvon was a piece of shit that would have ended up in prison or killed, if he hadn't met Zimmerman. 

17yr old Zimmerman had never been suspended for anything, that I've heard.  Zimmerman has never been convicted of any crime.  Everything about Zimmerman shows he wasn't racist. Zimmerman was a good guy, all around.  And, his zealousness for watching the neighborhood is something all of us decent people would love to have in our neighborhood.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



That is Zimmerman's story the SP must sort it out. She has the ballistics, forensics, and witnesses.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sad that this was a senseless killing as a young man was killed..



There's nothing senseless about blowing away a piece of shit who is assaulting someone.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to bust the Al Sharpton fan club bubble here but the latest is the DA's investigator has just finished an in depth interview with the witness "John" who is an eye witness and was there minutes before the shooting.
> ...



If you do not know the witness "John" has stated all of that you are a dumbass.
I forgot, we all know you are a dumbass.


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Hate to bust the Al Sharpton fan club bubble here but the latest is the DA's investigator has just finished an in depth interview with the witness "John" who is an eye witness and was there minutes before the shooting.
> Martin attacked Zimmerman, body slammed him to the ground, hit him in the nose with a can, was slamming his head on the concrete and Zimmerman was screami9ng for help.
> Eye witness that saw it all.
> But I will STILL WAIT for the full report.
> ...



Let's put that aside for one minute. You may or may not be correct, the investigation will hopefulluy provide more answers.

But what about this Zimmerman guy following him? Even when he was told not to? Does Zimmerman have any culpability. Take the two separate scenarios to their conclusion. Zimmerman stops following the guy and Martin goes home and watches the rest of the game. No harm, no foul.

Instead Zimmerman follows him, Martin objects (as almost every person who is defending GZ would do - all the neocon whackjobs on this board love their peashooters and confrontations) and the end result is Martin's death.


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Still, the norm is to post links to back up your POV...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...





> Unlike you, I have been a real LEO, not one voted in by people. ie, we had to actually pass both practical and law exams.


The only elected Law enforcement officer in America is a sheriff. I wasn't even a Deputy I was a police officer. I went through BLET and was tested. So blow it out your ass FOREIGNER


----------



## Vidi (Apr 9, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Bother reading his racist rant?

The only hoodie he and apparently YOU approve of are worn at the cross burnings hmmm?


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



My LE is bigger then your LE, so there!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



What law did Zimmerman violate?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to bust the Al Sharpton fan club bubble here but the latest is the DA's investigator has just finished an in depth interview with the witness "John" who is an eye witness and was there minutes before the shooting.
> ...



I have already schooled your dumbass on the following that you asked for a link:
Martin's pic was a 6th grade pic: DUMBASS IN THE MIDDLE RESPONSE: "link"
NBC fabricated the 911 call: DUMBASS IN THE MIDDLE RESPONSE: "link"
NBC ADMITTED TO FRAUD: DUMBASS IN THE MIDDLE RESPONSE: "link"
on and on and on.

Everytime I post a link you ignore it. Do your own homework.
EVERYTHING I POST IS FACT.
Link:


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

the latest is the DA's investigator has just finished an in depth interview with the witness "John" who is an eye witness and was there minutes before the shooting.

There IS no DA in Florida; there is an SP, also callled SPECIAL STATE ATTORNEY, or SPECIAL PROSECUTOR. And the investigation is private, how did you learn this bit of false information?


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Vidi said:


> The only hoodie he and apparently YOU approve of are worn at the cross burnings hmmm?



I prefer my NRA Hoodie, which by the way, also comes in Trayvon Black and Navy Blue.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Ariux said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Was it before or after he got his CCW PERMIT? BUT MARTIN DID GET SUSPENDED FROM SCHOOL WHAT WAS THREE TIMES?
> ...



Traces of pot in a plastic bag.........................................a screwdriver, and Zimmerman was charged with assault on a law enforcement officer, went through PTI. One has to admit one's guilt in PTI. Plus, Zimmerman a DV Injunction against him at one time; no school record, an adult rap sheet.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



Would you like a link that proves without any doubt that Elvis is alive?

EVERYTHING I have posted is FACT.

What, you want me to post a link that does not support what I state?
ANYONE can post a link that proves anything they want.
LINKS prove NOTHING.

I can post 100 links that this witness "John" stated under oath EXACTLY WHAT I STATED.

Go do your own research yourself.


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > The only hoodie he and apparently YOU approve of are worn at the cross burnings hmmm?
> ...



stupid fuck


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry folks, the last week's investigation into Trayvon Martin is not going to be pretty.
The current FACTS are that he did attack Zimmerman and Zimmerman was screaming for help and Martin would not get off of him.
2 witnesses confirm it and another is on the fence. 
Sorry folks, senseless killing but a man has a right to defend himself.

Link: GO LOOK IT UP YOUR DAMN SELF AND DO SOME RESEARCH ON YOUR OWN.

It is EASY to find.


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2012)

Ariux said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Was it before or after he got his CCW PERMIT? BUT MARTIN DID GET SUSPENDED FROM SCHOOL WHAT WAS THREE TIMES?
> ...



swine


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



No DA's in Florida; the investigation remains CONFIDENTIAL. "John" may have gotten on a TV show, but it is to hoped the crud faces prosecution.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



How am I a racist?

The liberal lie:
First make a claim that is false.
Then change the subject when you are proven an idiot like here
Then call names.

I LOVE IT.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 9, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



only if their POV is valid. If its not then its time to scream and yell, throw tantrums and name call.

Fairly run of the mill coward bully stuff


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Well, then you are a liar. You absolutely inferred, in the past, that you were a deputy sheriff (and yes, I know they are elected - thus my point)

That aside, nice rebuttal of the bolded part, which was your point....

And it makes sense *Basic *Law Enforcement Training...


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

eots said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Hehe,


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Fool, he is on the police incident report and gave a statement to police minutes after they arrived.
Please quit. You are acting foolishly and making yourself appear very ignorant. In fairness to you, please give it up as you do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sorry folks, the last week's investigation into Trayvon Martin is not going to be pretty.
> The current FACTS are that he did attack Zimmerman and Zimmerman was screaming for help and Martin would not get off of him.
> 2 witnesses confirm it and another is on the fence.
> Sorry folks, senseless killing but a man has a right to defend himself.
> ...



That ain't the normal protocols of the internet. 

What it comes down to is credibility, thus why people ask for links...


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



You are mistaken Dr. Gump, Deputy Sheriff's are NOT elected.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 9, 2012)

This thread has become a complete joke. Show some dignity and let it die.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry folks, the last week's investigation into Trayvon Martin is not going to be pretty.
> ...



The normal protocol in my line of work as a license agency private detective certified forensic investigator for 30 years is YOU do the research.

I can list 100 links to the witness that STATED HE WAS THERE AND HIS NAME IS JOHN AND HE SAW MARTIN ON TOP OF ZIMMERMAN.

OLD NEWS. Respectfully, if you do not know this then you are 3 weeks behind in this and need to catch up ON YOUR OWN.

google "Zimmerman witness "John" and get 100s of links.

Do your own research.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You show a picture of a black kid and see trouble and someone who deserved to be shot dead that night.

That makes you a racist.

Deny it all you want. THAT is Racism.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You think Florida has DA's & I don't know what I'm talking about? 

STATE ATTORNEY Corey is keeping all matters CONFIDENTIAL:

"The decision should not be considered a factor in the final determination of the case. The Grand Jury, set to convene on April 10, 2012, was previously scheduled by the former prosecutor. Ms. Corey was appointed as the Special Prosecutor on March 22, 2012, by Governor Rick Scott. From the moment she was assigned, Ms. Corey noted she may not need a Grand Jury. At this time, the investigation continues and *there will be no further comment from this office."*


----------



## Vidi (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



And yet you dont link any of it.

Is the normal protocol also to not produce the evidence you claim exists? 

Doubtful


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> If you do not know the witness "John" has stated all of that you are a dumbass.
> I forgot, we all know you are a dumbass.



I know that there is absolutely no information that has been made public that John has made such claims.  I also notice that you continue to claim that John said this and that, yet you have yet to produce a single report of such statements.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > The only hoodie he and apparently YOU approve of are worn at the cross burnings hmmm?
> ...



oooo...PM me with the link to purchase those. I like it.

Hate your "trayvon black" comment, but love the hoodie.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > If you do not know the witness "John" has stated all of that you are a dumbass.
> ...



State Attorney Corey is keeping everything confidential, SOP in in investigations.  I've linked both to her AND her comments. Which are basically NO COMMENT.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

So a "link" is "credibility"

I can provide links thar UFOs have taken over American politics.
That cancer is caused by Tootsie Rolls.
That chirporatic cures asthma.
That Hitler led the Falklands invasion.
That Patton led troops in Viet Nam.
And ALL OF THOSE  LINKS ARE "credible"
Why? Because I can POST THEM!

Obvious none of you folks have a clue about how to determine what is credible and what is not.
An internet link certainly IS NOT.
Links are for the lazy. DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

You can Google NRA CCW Hoodie. I like mine, it's a good quality product.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> the latest is the DA's investigator has just finished an in depth interview with the witness "John" who is an eye witness and was there minutes before the shooting.
> 
> There IS no DA in Florida; there is an SP, also callled SPECIAL STATE ATTORNEY, or SPECIAL PROSECUTOR. And the investigation is private, how did you learn this bit of false information?





Peach said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, no, don't you understand......If we're going to examine Zimmerman's character we can only look at positive convictions of crimes, because here in America you're innocent until proven guilty in a court of law.  Also, if we're going to examine Martin's character, we have to draw our conclusions from myspace pictures and compare their resemblance to cliche stereotypes and interpret them in light of Zimmerman's presumed innocence, and doing that clearly shows that Trayvon was a little shit who is guilty of assault with a deadly weapon.  Because here in America.........eh, well you get the idea.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 9, 2012)

Ariux said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Was it before or after he got his CCW PERMIT? BUT MARTIN DID GET SUSPENDED FROM SCHOOL WHAT WAS THREE TIMES?
> ...



Was Trayvon Martin commiting a crime when he was chased by George Zimmerman?

If the answer is no, then anything he has done in the past is bullshit. 

But if its NOT bullshit, then...

Zimmerman was fired from a job providing security for private partys because he was too aggressive.

So he has a history of overreaction. 

Does that make him guilty? FUCK NO!

But its convicts him as much as your post convicts Martin.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> I can post 100 links that this witness "John" stated under oath EXACTLY WHAT I STATED.



  One from a reliable source would suffice.

Psst.....*nobody* has testified under oath yet.  Idiot.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Traces of pot in a plastic bag................... a screwdriver



What do you think?  That Trayvon saw what he thought was trash on the ground and decided to pick it up because he's such an asset to the community?  That's not the thinking of the school that suspended him.  

What do you think?  That Trayvon was wanting to tighten the screws on his desk at school?  That's not the thinking of the school that called it a burglary tool.  



> Zimmerman was charged with assault on a law enforcement officer, went through PTI.



17rd old Zimmerman hadn't been arrested for anything.   The older Zimmerman was drunk and allegedly shoved a cop who was questioning one of Zimmerman's friends.   No biggie, charges dropped in exchange for a little alcohol education.  It's not like he broke the cop's nose and then started pounding the cop's head into the sidewalk - that would show that he was a true piece of shit who had no right to walk this earth.

Do you really think Trayvon could have made it to 26 without an arrest record?  He couldn't even make it past 17 without getting killed while assaulting someone.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > If you do not know the witness "John" has stated all of that you are a dumbass.
> ...



Tell you what. I bet you 10K that if you Google Zimmerman witness "John" you will get at least 100 links.

Ok? 10K. Google Zimmerman witness "John" and see what you get.

You DO NOT want to do it because you know what you will find.

DUMBASS: THIS IS 1 OF 100S:

Report: Witness Says Trayvon Martin Attacked George Zimmerman | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

No, no, don't you understand......If we're going to *examine Zimmerman's character we can only look at positive convictions of crimes, because here in America you're innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. * 
Got it, Martin's possible posts on MySpace matter; I'm the only one who has shown the photo of him horseback riding within two weeks of his death; a "cover" for his thug life I guess............................


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> I can list 100 links to the witness that STATED HE WAS THERE AND HIS NAME IS JOHN AND HE SAW MARTIN ON TOP OF ZIMMERMAN.



So now you're changing your tune.  Let's see just one link from a credible source that also includes all the other claims you made about John seeing Martin bludgeon Zimmerman in the face with the tea can, etc, etc.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

older Zimmerman was drunk and allegedly shoved a cop who was questioning one of Zimmerman's friends. No biggie, charges dropped in exchange for a little alcohol education. It's not like he broke the cop's nose and then started pounding the cop's head into the sidewalk - that would show that he was a true piece of shit who had no right to walk this earth.

Or any evidence Zimmerman SHOT him dead; yeah, felony charges are "no biggie" and DV Injunctions are really good citizenship awards...................


----------



## Ravi (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Hate to bust the Al Sharpton fan club bubble here *but the latest is the DA's investigator has just finished an in depth interview with the witness "John" who is an eye witness and was there minutes before the shooting.
> Martin attacked Zimmerman, body slammed him to the ground, hit him in the nose with a can, was slamming his head on the concrete and Zimmerman was screami9ng for help.
> Eye witness that saw it all.*
> But I will STILL WAIT for the full report.
> ...



Link?


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

One more time, STATE Attorney Corey said:

"At this time, the investigation continues and there will be no further comment from this office." 

Read more: State Attorney Angela Corey Said Grand Jury No Needed In Trayvon Martin Case (DETAILS) | Global Grind


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH.



BACK UP YOUR OWN SHIT, FUCKER.  Otherwise, shut your lying mouth.  If you can't show some damn evidence to support your claims that John has said what you say he said, then your claims are no better than someone saying that aliens have taken over American politics, that Hitler led the invasion of the Falklands, or that tootsie rolls cause cancer.

And to think, you expect us to believe that you're a P.I. when you can't understand the necessity to produce some damn evidence?  God damned, lying, dipshit.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sorry folks, the last week's investigation into Trayvon Martin is not going to be pretty.
> The current FACTS are that he did attack Zimmerman and Zimmerman was screaming for help and Martin would not get off of him.
> 2 witnesses confirm it and another is on the fence.
> Sorry folks, senseless killing but a man has a right to defend himself.
> ...



Most of us don't read stormfront so you should link to your "facts."


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to bust the Al Sharpton fan club bubble here *but the latest is the DA's investigator has just finished an in depth interview with the witness "John" who is an eye witness and was there minutes before the shooting.
> ...


There cannot be, Florida HAS no DAs............................


----------



## Ravi (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


You're a liar and a stupid idiot and anyone that hires you is a fool.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

"Zimmerman is guilty"

"link"

You people are dumb as a box of rocks.

I posted one of 100s of links.
Witnesses corroborate Zimmerman's version.
Martin attacked Zimmerman and was shot.
Sorry you naive and gullible dumbasses. You were conned, played and manipulated by the press and were so stupid you believed it.

This is your hero and martyr:


----------



## Ravi (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> "Zimmerman is guilty"
> 
> "link"
> 
> ...


We all know you see a black kid acting stupid and think he should die for it.

But that isn't what we are asking you to link.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Sticks and stones. 
The liberal way:
First state something that is not true
Then change the subject when you are ALWAYS proven wrong.
Then call names like racist, liar and such because you have to: YOU HAVE NO FACTS.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > "Zimmerman is guilty"
> ...



Race has nothing to do with it fool.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Tell you what. I bet you 10K that if you Google Zimmerman witness "John" you will get at least 100 links.
> 
> Ok? 10K. Google Zimmerman witness "John" and see what you get.
> 
> ...



You want me to google "Zimmerman witness" and "John"?  What the fuck for?  I don't care if it comes up with 1 billion results, none of them support your claim that John has stated under oath to seeing Martin attack Zimmerman from behind, knock him down, beat him in the face with a soda can, and bang his head into the concrete.  I know who John is, I know what he's said (at least, as much as has been made public).  And what you are saying is NOT contained therein.

Here's one for you.  Google "Elvis JFK assassination."  You'll get over 700,000 results.  But that doesn't mean that Elvis was ever a witness to JFK's assassination.


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Maybe posting your bona fides impresses some..I couldn't care less.

I'm talking internet protocol...shrug


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> I'm the only one who has shown the photo of him horseback riding within two weeks of his death; a "cover" for his thug life I guess............................



Donchyaknow.....horses are how gangstas roll now in the 21st century.  They're the new Cadillac with big, shiny rims.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well i posted my link and no response to date

so why waste time posting a link when those that disagree do not accept it anyway?


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

The REAL Trayvon, less than two weeks before his death:

The Trayvon Optics So Far &mdash; BagNews


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 9, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell you what. I bet you 10K that if you Google Zimmerman witness "John" you will get at least 100 links.
> ...



You are biased and prejudiced anyway. I schooled you on the 6th grade photo and you denied it, the NBC fraud with the call and you denied it, the fire department treating Zimmerman at the scene for injuries which is clearly on the incident report and you denied it so every fact out there to date you have denied.
Your mind is made up. Zimmerman is guilty in your mind.
Facts be damned.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the only one who has shown the photo of him horseback riding within two weeks of his death; a "cover" for his thug life I guess............................
> ...



It must have changed tonight, like STATE ATTORNEYS magically became DISTRICT Attorneys.....................................


----------



## Ravi (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


You are the one that stated something that isn't true. And you keep trying to demonize a teen.

I repeat, anyone that hires you is a fool.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Well i posted my link and no response to date
> 
> so why waste time posting a link when those that disagree do not accept it anyway?


Your link didn't back up your lie.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



This is two weeks old, does not mention sworn testimony or a fictional "DA".


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> [You are biased and prejudiced anyway.



You're still not presenting anything to back up your claims.  If you really were a P.I. you would require a basic understanding of logic.  When you make a claim, you must support it, otherwise it's as useless as any other unsubstantiated claim.



> I schooled you on the 6th grade photo and you denied it, the NBC fraud with the call and you denied it, the fire department treating Zimmerman at the scene for injuries which is clearly on the incident report and you denied it so every fact out there to date you have denied.



I think you have me confused with someone else.  



> Your mind is made up. Zimmerman is guilty in your mind.
> Facts be damned.



Actually, it's the FACTS, as best as they are available, that lead me to conclude that Zimmerman is guilty.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2012)

No way that little kid was beating up that big guy.  And if he was, it was because Zimmerman came at him with a gun.

You right wingers who defend this murderer will have your own special place in hell next to Zimmerman.  And gay people will be in heaven laughing at you.  

Because I don't think any of you will ask for forgiveness before you die for being racists.  You sure don't seem ashamed now and you probably don't even realize that you are pure evil pricks.  If there is a hell, Satan is waiting for you.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



State, district, it's all the same, isn't it?  Wasn't that what the 10th amendment was for?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

You know, saying shit like that could actually land you in court, in the real world.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> No way that little kid was beating up that big guy. And if he was, it was because Zimmerman came at him with a gun.
> 
> You right wingers who defend this murderer will have your own special place in hell next to Zimmerman. And gay people will be in heaven laughing at you.
> 
> Because I don't think any of you will ask for forgiveness before you die for being racists. You sure don't seem ashamed now and you probably don't even realize that you are pure evil pricks. If there is a hell, Satan is waiting for you.


 
Yeah, right.

I've seen 160 lb kids beat the shit out of people. You're a moron.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



No sworn testimony could have been taken by a DA, Florida does use that TERM.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 9, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



"criminal minded" is what Zimmerman obviously was. 

If Trayvon was "criminal minded", you're saying he deserved to be shot for what he MIGHT have been thinking.

Bottom line is that Zimmerman followed Trayvon, accosted him and shot him. He needs to be tried by a jury of his peers, for that crime.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 9, 2012)

216 fucking pages and you guys claim I have no life? Take a fucking break and grab a breath or two. Talk about a fucking obsession. The kid is dead. The perp is free. All your fucking insults and armchair quarter backing won't change either. Move on for fucks sake. All this obsession means shit.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > No way that little kid was beating up that big guy. And if he was, it was because Zimmerman came at him with a gun.
> ...



... while they were pointing a gun at them?

Actually, what is moronic is the insistence from the right that killing Trayvon was not a crime and that Zimmerman should not be tried for that crime. 

Zimmerman killed Travon. That's a known fact. 

He should be tried for that crime. Period.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

From what I heard, trayvon saw the gun after he knocked Zimmerman down and while he was knocking the shit out of him,  and tried to get it. 

If that's true, I'd have shot him too.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Wait..unless you have a witness who saw Zimmerman chasing Trayvon with a drawn weapon?

Of course you don't. Because it didn't happen.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Wait..unless you have a witness who saw Zimmerman chasing Trayvon with a drawn weapon?
> 
> Of course you don't. Because it didn't happen.



And that's exactly how _you_ know it happened......from the eye witness accounts.....

Glad that you aren't running to conclusions with absent facts.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry, it isn't jumping to conclusions to consider someone innocent until proven guilty, and to want the investigators involved to finish their investigation before determining there was wrong doing...


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 9, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 216 fucking pages and you guys claim I have no life? Take a fucking break and grab a breath or two. Talk about a fucking obsession. The kid is dead. The perp is free. All your fucking insults and armchair quarter backing won't change either. Move on for fucks sake. All this obsession means shit.



How about adjusting your settings...I have it at 81 pages...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 9, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > 216 fucking pages and you guys claim I have no life? Take a fucking break and grab a breath or two. Talk about a fucking obsession. The kid is dead. The perp is free. All your fucking insults and armchair quarter backing won't change either. Move on for fucks sake. All this obsession means shit.
> ...



Lol, I'm on my EVO. Rarely use a real computer. Got one but beyond pirating new movies when the grandkids are over its pretty much useless. Kinda like this thread at this point.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 9, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


ohh yes he should be tried !!! but he is innocent until proven guilty !!!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> No way that little kid was beating up that big guy.  And if he was, it was because Zimmerman came at him with a gun.
> 
> You right wingers who defend this murderer will have your own special place in hell next to Zimmerman.  And gay people will be in heaven laughing at you.
> 
> Because I don't think any of you will ask for forgiveness before you die for being racists.  You sure don't seem ashamed now and you probably don't even realize that you are pure evil pricks.  If there is a hell, Satan is waiting for you.




Don't drink and post.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Zimmerman killed Travon. That's a known fact.
> 
> He should be tried for that crime. Period.





Did you actually read that before posting?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Wait..unless you have a witness who saw Zimmerman chasing Trayvon with a drawn weapon?
> ...



You have a link to that eye witness statement?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



From your post, we can surmise that you have absolutely no idea what you're babbling about. SOP for you.


----------



## oreo (Apr 10, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> At some point if he was really getting the crap beat out of him just showing the gun
> would have stopped the kid...
> 
> I still don't see the reason why he had to shoot the kid...



AGREED---I still believe that Zimmerman needs to be charged. Basically since Martin's father lived in this complex--Zimmerman just shot & killed one of his neighbor's.

*Now--if we all stalked and walked around with guns in our neighborhoods--believing that it was O.K. to stalk someone we thought was "suspicious" for simply walking down the street--we would have millions of innocent people dead in this country.*

Everyone in this country has looked out their window--and saw a "suspicious" character--did not pursue.  If anything they call the police and report it--and 99% of the time it turns out to be NOTHING.  Zimmerman had called the police department 47 times!!!!!  Most of us won't call the police 5 times in our entire lives.  I think Zimmerman needs to be charged with reckless manslaughter.  *BTW--I am a conservative and believe in gun rights.* _Zimmerman is making gun rights people look real bad right now._


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

oreo said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is older and stronger and had a weight advantage and a gun...
> ...



If you could apply logic instead of emotion, you would think more clearly... and your conclusions would have more basis in fact. There is no evidence of 'stalking', there is evidence that a concerned citizen followed a person that he viewed to be acting suspiciously.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 10, 2012)

oreo said:


> Now--if we all stalked and walked around with guns in our neighborhoods--believing that it was O.K. to stalk someone we thought was "suspicious" for simply walking down the street--we would have millions dead in this country.



It is your assumption, and an assumption contrary to the observation of the only eye witness, that this African was simply waking down the street, and not casing the neighborhood.  Also, the assault upon Zimmerman also suggests that this was not just the average kid walking down the street.



> Everyone in this country has looked out their window--and saw a "suspicious" character--did not pursue.  If anything they call the police and report it--and 99% of the time it turns out to be NOTHING.



Yes, most 911 calls of suspicious people come to nothing. But, you don't know that this is the case here.  And, I'll even agree that some people call 911 to quickly.  But, so what?  Better to error on that side than not to call the police on someone intent on committing a crime.  Most of the time the innocent "suspicious" person never even knows the cops were called.  That would have been the case here.  The African would have been home and gone before the cops showed up, if the African had decided not to turn around and attack Zimmerman.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Sorry, it isn't jumping to conclusions to consider someone innocent until proven guilty, and to want the investigators involved to finish their investigation before determining there was wrong doing...




Except for the fact you're doing just that by convicting Martin based on what? Nothing.

Martin was walking down the street and was chased. There's no disputing that.

The fact that he may or am not have fought could more logically and easily be explained as he felt he was in danger and had to fight to survive.

Instead, he is painted by some here as a vicious animal who needed to be put down. I can't help feeling that underlying that is racism.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > No way that little kid was beating up that big guy. And if he was, it was because Zimmerman came at him with a gun.
> ...




You've led quite the life. You should write a book.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, it isn't jumping to conclusions to consider someone innocent until proven guilty, and to want the investigators involved to finish their investigation before determining there was wrong doing...
> ...



Martin was walking down the street. That is the only part that is not in dispute. 'Following' someone is not 'chasing' someone.... so that is disputable. 

I haven't seen anyone paint him as someone who 'needed to be put down'.... again, you fail on logic... but score on emotion.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




Go walk down the street. If a guy starts following you slowly in his car, I dare you not to be concerned. When you run, if he gets out of the car and runs after you, I dare you not to feel threatened.

And dont tell me you didn't see it! YOU even called GaDawg out for doing it! WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



I've been followed.... I know that it is threatening... but guess what I didn't do... I didn't go confront the guy following me. I did what a smart individual does... I called the police, stayed on the phone with them and walked into a store where I waited for the police.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




I went back to find you a link and found YOU calling him out on his bullshit!

Lay off the < insert your mind altering chemical of choce here > it's got you buggin'


----------



## Ariux (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Go walk down the street. If a guy starts following you slowly in his car, I dare you not to be concerned. When you run, if he gets out of the car and runs after you, I dare you not to feel threatened.



Stop arguing from shit.  In the 911 call, Zimmerman comments that the African is moving closer to him.  If the African felt threatened, why did he move closer?  Why did the two fight in the same location that Zimmerman first saw the African minutes earlier, instead of the African being long gone?  Why would a 6'3" lean African gangbanger-wannabe feel threatened by a lone, fat Hispanic?

Why would the African attack someone he thought was a threat to him, instead of getting away?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You're not a 17 year old boy. 

Even at my age, someone comes up on me, I'm ready to defend myself. No need for cops. A man handles himself.

Only a punk needs a gun to defend himself against one unarmed guy.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Oh cool! Another internet tough guy.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Go walk down the street. If a guy starts following you slowly in his car, I dare you not to be concerned. When you run, if he gets out of the car and runs after you, I dare you not to feel threatened.
> ...



Have you read any reports that Martin was not a US citizen? Why do you keep saying "African"? Could it be just one more asshole move by a pathetic racist asshole like yourself? Hmmmmm...could be...


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Go walk down the street. If a guy starts following you slowly in his car, I dare you not to be concerned. When you run, if he gets out of the car and runs after you, I dare you not to feel threatened.
> ...




You're on crack!

Zimmerman says "he ran"

Zimmerman then RUNS after Martin at which point the 911 operator says," we don't need you to do that." 

Tell you what, moron, you come chase after me, see what happens. You'd be picking up your teeth. Because you would pose a threat to me at that point.

And EVERY goddamn guy out there knows it. You don't go chasing a guy unless you're prepared for him to stop and turn around.

Which Zimmerman was. With a gun.

Twice Martins size and the pussy needed a gun. 

The story isn't race. Or a crime. But that George Zimmerman is a wuss with delusuons of grandeur who killed a 17 year old boy because he can't throw down.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...




LOL! Superhardguy! You've invested heavily in tear-away tank tops, haven't you?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Because he's too chickenshit to use the word he really wanted to use. Lol


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> But that George Zimmerman is a wuss with delusuons of grandeur who killed a 17 year old boy because he can't throw down.





Like you, brotha? Rrrrraaaaaa!!! Kick ass! Ooooh! Get some! Get some! Rrrraaaaa!!!


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Funny!

No. I'm Italian American. We don't tear them away. The complete the "look"

And it's not about being "hard" I've had my ass kicked more than I've kicked ass, but afterwards, I had my respect.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > But that George Zimmerman is a wuss with delusuons of grandeur who killed a 17 year old boy because he can't throw down.
> ...




Where I grew up, we fought. A lot. If you didn't fight, it only got worse for you. But even if you lost the fight, which I did more often than not, they left you alone for awhile after that.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Yea, that's the way to deal with racist assclowns like Ariux... debate with them. Just how stupid are you? You don't engage racists, you mock their racism or ignore them. Engaging them just feeds their vile behavior. Idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Oh, I know. In fact, I found a video of you and your buddies getting ready for a big night out on the town.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9sR6v8_eLo]Tearing off your shirt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2012)

Good times...


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Good times...



Lol 

Very...good times


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



Hmmmm...yet the only one who seems to have taken a bite is you.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, it isn't jumping to conclusions to consider someone innocent until proven guilty, and to want the investigators involved to finish their investigation before determining there was wrong doing...
> ...


 
I haven't convicted Martin of anything. Martin's dead, he's not going to be convicted of anything.

All I've said is that there's no way to know, given what we have available to us. And there's not. But it pains me to see retards making shit up to justify their premature and ill advised determination of Zimmerman's guilt. When idiots say things like "Zimmerman was a crazed stalker who chased after this wee laddie picking daisies and whistling a merry tune, with his gun drawn and lips drawn back from pointy teeth..." I feel compelled to point out that one of the few things we DO know for certain is that...

Trayvon was a really big kid.
Trayvon definitely had some behavior issues.
The neighborhood was being terrorized by violent and blatant criminals.
Trayvon sported the criminal affect.

We know these things for sure. There are pictures, we have the evidence of that.

We don't have evidence that Zimmerman was a loon...his neighbors sure as shit aren't saying that. We don't have evidence that he stalked Martin. We don't have evidence he drew a gun on him before he was knocked down. We don't have evidence that he was the aggressor. 

Stick to what you know..and what do you have?

You have a punkish kid (and that is not a crime, it's just a fact) in a spooked neighborhood. That's all we know.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Except that Zimmermans own 911 call says he WAS "stalking" Martin.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...


 
No, it doesn't. 

Nice try though. Zimmerman's 911 call says he lost him. And he sounds scared all the way through.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Blow it out your ass you racist fucking bitch.  Trayvon deserved to die if his intention was to kill Zimmerman, an eyewitness statements agree. You idiots keep saying Zimmerman followed Trayvon no one is disputing that but what you always leave out is that Zimmerman stopped following Trayvon and while going back to his truck Trayvon jumped zimmerman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Trayvon according to Eyewitnesses was committing a crime of assault with the intent to kill or do bodily damage.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

eots said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You somehow have a problem with facts?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...




UNLESS Trayvon felt threatened by George Zimmermans pursuit of him. THEN, the Stand Your Ground law gave him the legal freedom to use whatever force he felt necessary to defend himself.

Shame he's dead and we will never know, huh?

I understand defending Zimmerman. What I don't get is NOT defending Martins position as well.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



What someone felt does not equate to what eyewitnesses saw. Get the fact and thats what is used in court. unless it's the lynch mob court.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Actually that's the whole point of the Stand Your Ground law: what someone felt. If they felt threatened , then they have the legal freedom to defend themselves.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Trayvon ran when he did that and Zimmerman told the police he got away stand your ground no longer applies to Trayvon. How do we know Trayvon ran? Because the fight never took place where Zimmerman first reported seeing Trayvon.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...




I've defended both.... in my view, neither is guilty until proven. I am deeply saddened by such a tragic waste of a young life. It should not have happened.... that is certain, as far as I am concerned. What I will not do is use an emotional response instead of a logical one. From the beginning of this tragedy, Zimmerman has been lied about, misrepresented and hounded by the media who created a story instead of reporting it, by publicity whores like Sharpton, Obama and has had his life put at risk by more publicity whores like Spike Lee and the drooling racists of the NBP. For the past week or so, Martin's reputation has been trashed in what I can only assume is a deeply misguided attempt to balance the ranting against Zimmerman.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 10, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Trayvon ran when he did that and Zimmerman told the police he got away stand your ground no longer applies to Trayvon. How do we know Trayvon ran? Because the fight never took place where Zimmerman first reported seeing Trayvon.



Some people are so fucking stupid.... If Trayvon ran home, he would have been home long before the shooting.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 10, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> No way that little kid was beating up that big guy.  And if he was, it was because Zimmerman came at him with a gun.
> 
> You right wingers who defend this murderer will have your own special place in hell next to Zimmerman.  And gay people will be in heaven laughing at you.
> 
> Because I don't think any of you will ask for forgiveness before you die for being racists.  You sure don't seem ashamed now and you probably don't even realize that you are pure evil pricks.  If there is a hell, Satan is waiting for you.



You stupid racist bigot!

Trayvon Martin (on the right) is big enough to beat up, do major bodily harm or kill the other 13 people in this photo with him. According to the FBI criminal data 17 year old males are the most violent killers of any other age group.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

KissMy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > No way that little kid was beating up that big guy.  And if he was, it was because Zimmerman came at him with a gun.
> ...


What a nice looking family and how sad you use this picture to make your race baiting "points."


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Hate to bust the Al Sharpton fan club bubble here but the latest is the DA's investigator has just finished an in depth interview with the witness "John" who is an eye witness and was there minutes before the shooting.
> Martin attacked Zimmerman, body slammed him to the ground, hit him in the nose with a can, was slamming his head on the concrete and Zimmerman was screami9ng for help.
> Eye witness that saw it all.
> But I will STILL WAIT for the full report.
> ...



If you really think that Scott's office is going to hand Obama a plum like letting his Justice Department do the state's job for it, you're delusional.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Makes you wonder what goes through some of their heads...


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



That's something I'll never wonder about you.... nothing goes through your head.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2012)

California Girl said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Wow, you're taking this all very personally, aren't you?  

I'm not.  

So much for being "logical".


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Take a good look at what my family has done for race relations Ravi. Scroll down to the 2 men named Ben on the College Board article and see where they went into just integrated high schools over the south and made sure, being threatened as they did it, that blacks could take the SAT. Dad was awarded many awards from that time until his retirement in 1980 from almost every black college and university in America. And I played football for just integrated teams in the public schools and wanted that in the 60s as that is how I was raised. We appreciated them being able to go to the same schools as us because we believe they ARE EQUAL:

JBHE: Latest News for 1/29/09


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to bust the Al Sharpton fan club bubble here but the latest is the DA's investigator has just finished an in depth interview with the witness "John" who is an eye witness and was there minutes before the shooting.
> ...



You mean Eric Holder's Justice Department?

Or lack of a Justice Department. The guy that gave out 2000 assault rifles to drug cartels.
As hard as you try Joe you just can never gain any ground. You have no competitive drive for seeking the truth.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



 Deflection.... cool.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Still reading through the thread, but nowhere have I read that _anyone_ saw the initial confrontation, including John. The video report from 2/27 (which is the one referenced at the beginning of the thread): 

 A man who witnessed part of the altercation contacted authorities.

 "The  guy on the bottom, who had a red sweater on, was yelling to me, 'Help!  Help!' and I told him to stop, and I was calling 911," said the witness,  who asked to be identified only by his first name, John.


 John said he locked his patio door, ran upstairs and heard at least one gun shot.


 "And  then, when I got upstairs and looked down, the guy who was on the top  beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe  he was dead at that point." 

Read more: Trayvon Martin shot and killed in neighborhood altercation

Was "John" the second call on this tape? 

GRAPHIC: Trayvon Martin 911 calls released | News - Home


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



And he does _not_ say he saw the initial contact, only that he saw a man in red on the bottom yelling for help, and that when he looked again, the man who had been on top was laying in the grass (and he presumed him dead).


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

If you folks can not find the "John" that is being interviewd and questioned by police you are brain dead.

You DO NOT want to find it.
He ruins your wish for Zimmerman to fry for something he did not do.
Sick. You do not want justice, you want a witch hunt.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> If you folks can not find the "John" that is being interviewd and questioned by police you are brain dead.
> 
> You DO NOT want to find it.
> He ruins your wish for Zimmerman to fry for something he did not do.
> Sick. You do not want justice, you want a witch hunt.


Why do you keep lying?


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> If you folks can not find the "John" that is being interviewd and questioned by police you are brain dead.
> 
> You DO NOT want to find it.
> He ruins your wish for Zimmerman to fry for something he did not do.
> Sick. You do not want justice, you want a witch hunt.



The "John" you refer to in the link you posted never said he saw the initial contact --- just that he saw Martin on top of Zimmerman, and then after he went upstairs, saw Martin in the grass (and believed him to be dead). 

So show us where John says he also saw Martin body-slam Zimmerman to the ground, hit him in the nose with the ice tea can, etc...

*(which btw contradicts Zimmerman's account, as acknowledged by the police )*


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

George has created his own website, where he asks for contributions to his paypal account. 

_ "*This website's sole purpose is to ensure my supporters they are  receiving my full attention without any intermediaries."*_

WTF is that supposed to mean ??


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > If you folks can not find the "John" that is being interviewd and questioned by police you are brain dead.
> ...



I provide the link which you called me a liar for claiming there was a witness John. You first deny there was a witness John and wanted a link. Now you know I was right and you were wrong as there is a witness John and now you just HAVE TO have some other form of an out.
What is most troubling is how naive and gullible you are. This has THE MEDIA report on a few questions they asked. They did NOT ask him about the altercation.
But the police did and that is why Zimmerman WAS NOT charged.
If you can not figure that out you are beyond lost. The burden of proof is ON THE ACCUSERS, THE PROSECUTION always in a criminal case.
Zimmerman has to prove NOTHING as he is presumed innocent, especially someone has attacked him, he is on the ground screaming help and a 17 year old maniac is pummeling him.
That is the evidence and you know it so quit playing games and acting stupid.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma said:


> George has created his own website, where he asks for contributions to his paypal account.
> 
> _ "*This website's sole purpose is to ensure my supporters they are  receiving my full attention without any intermediaries."*_
> 
> WTF is that supposed to mean ??



You can find that but could not find the witness "John"

Fraud. You knew about him all the time.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

This is something I posted earlier, and I just want to post it again.  You'll see why in a little bit:

Take a look at this.  The cell phone records:






http://abcnews.go.com/images/US/ht_trayvon_martin_phone_call_dm_120320_main.jpg

Shows the call *from*his g/f  at 7:12.

Also shows on MARCH 2 - A call to 911. At 12:45PM.

Look, here, from a screen capture of the records:





Poor quality, but you can make it out in a larger image (click the pic),  or by checking out the above ABC  link for yourself.  TWO PHONE CALLS  INCOMING FROM THE SANFORD PD.

These are Trayvon's cell records - not the girlfriends, as it would   have shown the many calls the girlfriend made   that night, after it was   abruptly disconnected.

I repeat:  there were two follow up* incoming *calls from Sanford PD within two minutes  _after_ the 911 March 2nd call. *One the exact same time as the 911 outgoing call*: 12:45 - and one 2 minutes after. 
  Police station calling to verify phone number, then calling it back? Possibly. 

So, 5 days later, they finally decided to get around to his cell phone.

We can also say for certain * it was the g/f who called T at 7:12, not the other way around, as some have mentioned.*


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

So...

His girlfriends call to his phone and -- timeline, again: Important!
As I indicated earlier. This little bit bugs me.

So just laying this out here.  For now, and for later.  I think we'll be  seeing something more about something I keyed in on earlier.

We know the girlfriend place a call at *7:12.* [Rounded up or down? Don't know]
Zimmerman's call to police ended *7:13:41*

Phone records show the g/f's call ended at *7:16 p.m*.  <-- Phone records  obtained by Huff Post.  Trayvon Martin Case Spotlights Florida Town's History Of 'Sloppy' Police Work
[Up/down rounding again. ??]

*The first witness 911 call comes in at 7:16:11 p.m.*

  That's the one where in the background you can hear the  struggle and then the sound of the pistol being fired.

 The exact time of shot:* -->7:16:56* 

First call to police with timing synched:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a58plIcrdo]Trayvon Martin Case 911 Calls Time Stamped part 1 (placed before gunshot) - YouTube[/ame] 

 Here&#8217;s Zimmerman&#8217;s call to police with proper timing synced:

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BI03-MRKnI]George Zimmerman Police Call w. Time Stamps and Notes - YouTube[/ame] 

Police arrive 7:17.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

Which means exactly nothing.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Adding this to the record as well:



> *Nearly a week passed before important witnesses were interviewed by  the police. Perhaps most crucially, investigators failed to access  Martin&#8217;s cell phone records for weeks.
> *
> Those records revealed that just before he was shot, the teen was on   the phone with his girlfriend, who said she overheard crucial moments of   the encounter between Zimmerman and Martin.
> 
> *&#8220;Those mistakes should not have been made,&#8221; said Andrew Scott,  former  chief of the Boca Raton police department and a national  policing  consultant. &#8220;They were such rudimentary aspects of an investigation.&#8221;*


As I said weeks ago, that part of the investigation was BASIC.  They failed.
More:


> *The failure of Sanford police to locate and interview the girl was a  crucial investigative oversight*,  according to Gerald S. Reamey, a former  police department legal  advisor in Texas and law professor and legal  scholar specializing in  criminal procedure at St. Mary's University in  San Antonio.
> 
> *"It really casts doubt on the soundness of the entire investigation  when you see something like this,*" Reamey said. "They should have had  this piece of evidence."


Trayvon Martin Case Spotlights Florida Town's History Of 'Sloppy' Police Work

Recall again the March 2rd 911 call outgoing from Trayvon's phone. 12:45PM.

 There were two follow up* incoming *calls from Sanford PD immediately.
*One the exact same time as the 911 outgoing call*: 12:45 - and one 2 minutes after.

Sean Hannity Discussion - View Single Post - Zimmerman/Martin Thread

Right from the very beginning, when, where and what was done with that  phone, whether it was entered into evidence that night, how they handled  it when they had it --  has bothered me from from the very start.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

What bothers you is the fact that you don't have all the information. It's not there. And you're desperately trying to make things fit using sketchy and faulty information.

There's absolutely  nothing there to indicate the investigation is botched. What it indicates is that YOU don't have all the information. And maybe the information doesn't exist.

In which case, the investigation stalls. That's the way it works.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> I provide the link which you called me a liar for claiming there was a witness John. You first deny there was a witness John and wanted a link. Now you know I was right and you were wrong as there is a witness John and now you just HAVE TO have some other form of an out.
> What is most troubling is how naive and gullible you are. This has THE MEDIA report on a few questions they asked. They did NOT ask him about the altercation.
> But the police did and that is why Zimmerman WAS NOT charged.
> If you can not figure that out you are beyond lost. The burden of proof is ON THE ACCUSERS, THE PROSECUTION always in a criminal case.
> ...



*Back up a minute, bucko. *

I never called you a liar, and I never denied there was a witness named John. What I DID say is that the only witness I've seen ID'd as "John" --- *the same one you linked to above* --- never said he saw the initial contact, only that he saw Martin on top of Zimmerman, and that later he saw Martin laying dead in the grass. AND I asked YOU to show a source where John says he saw Trayvon body-slam Zimmerman to the ground (YOUR claim) and that he saw Trayvon smash a can into Zimmerman's nose (YOUR claim). Which you have YET to do.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I provide the link which you called me a liar for claiming there was a witness John. You first deny there was a witness John and wanted a link. Now you know I was right and you were wrong as there is a witness John and now you just HAVE TO have some other form of an out.
> ...


There's obviously some pathological issues going on with that poster, Emm.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> You can find that but could not find the witness "John"
> 
> Fraud. You knew about him all the time.



Of course I did, dumbass. I never said there was no "John". 

_That's what this thread is about. _

Now about that body-slam to the ground/can smash to the nose thing ....


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



No kidding.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


I'm the one that called you a liar for your outrageous lies on what the witness "John" said.

Are you really some sort of detective? Fool.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma said:


> George has created his own website, where he asks for contributions to his paypal account.
> 
> _ "*This website's sole purpose is to ensure my supporters they are  receiving my full attention without any intermediaries."*_
> 
> WTF is that supposed to mean ??




BTW, notice the bottom image of the two in his album? 



> The *Frank W. Hale* *Black Cultural Center at Ohio State University* was vandalized Thursday morning, according to The Associated Press:
> The graffiti painted early Thursday said Long Live Zimmerman.
> ​ Ohio State President E. Gordon Gee says university police are vigorously investigating.
> ​ I was really outraged by this on a university that takes great pride  in civility and respect, Gee told WBNS. The graffiti has been removed.
> ​ It was discovered the same day a campus rally was held for Martin and  Shaima Alawadi, an Iraqi woman who was fatally beaten last month in her  El Cajon, Calif., home.​



Maybe this _is_ the 'real' George Zimmerman.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > George has created his own website, where he asks for contributions to his paypal account.
> ...


 
You're an idiot. I continue to be impressed by your idiocy.

The website was put up (if you actually read, you would know this) because there are other sites popping up claiming to be defense funds for him. His purpose with the site was to establish that he's receiving no money from those defense funds, and to warn people in case they are ripped off. It also provides a legit defense fund site, I do believe.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2012)

Funny how a murderer, if given time, and if his daddy is a judge, and if the police don't do their job can come up with a bogus defense that racists will swallow.  

All we want is for him to face a jury of his peers.  And put a couple blacks on that jury.  Ok?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma said:


> BTW, notice the bottom image of the two in his album?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> Funny how a murderer, if given time, and if his daddy is a judge, and if the police don't do their job can come up with a bogus defense that racists will swallow.
> 
> All we want is for him to face a jury of his peers.  And put a couple blacks on that jury.  Ok?



Fortunately, in the United States what 'we want' does not matter. What matters is justice.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 10, 2012)

lol! Dumb Democrat Race-Baiters getting pissier & pissier by the minute. Reality is beginning to sink in for em i guess. Pretty hilarious. Zimmerman is actually Hispanic. And he actually said 'It's fuckin cold'. He did not say 'Fuckin coons.' This is obviously very disappointing news for the USMB Race-Baiter nutters like Ravi the Raving Lunatic. They're just not taking it very well. But it sure is fun watching them in meltdown-mode. So lets hope they keep it up. Priceless stuff for sure.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Sorry, it isn't jumping to conclusions to consider someone innocent until proven guilty, and to want the investigators involved to finish their investigation before determining there was wrong doing...



And yet you have concluded that Martin is guilty of assault.  Of course, there is no evidence of this, other than Zimmerman's claim.  So stop babbling on about presumption of innocence, because you obviously don't care at all about it.  You're all too eager to call Martin guilty of assault.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

oreo said:


> _Zimmerman is making gun rights people look real bad right now._





I am a firm proponent of gun rights too.  In my mind owning a gun is like owning a car.  It's your right to do it, but I expect you to be *responsible* about it.  Zimmerman is an affront to everything that the pro-gun rights camp is supposed to be about.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, those fun loving non-racist Democrats are at it again...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGZ97FVuYFY]VIDEO: Black Mob Beats, Strips & Robs Tourist As Onlookers Laugh in Baltimore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, it isn't jumping to conclusions to consider someone innocent until proven guilty, and to want the investigators involved to finish their investigation before determining there was wrong doing...
> ...



And yet you were silent when the media was all about creating the story that Zimmerman was responsible. The fact is we don't know who was responsible for what... but that didn't stop the ranting about Zimmerman. You only see it as a problem that Martin doesn't appear to be quite the little angel that you were sold.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > _Zimmerman is making gun rights people look real bad right now._
> ...



Not if he was attacked and used his firearm in self defense.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't concluded that Martin is guilty of anything. I've concluded that it's reasonable that someone could have THOUGHT he was a thug, based on what we do know of it.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Zimmerman's 911 call says he lost him.



Can't lose someone you weren't following to begin with.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, it isn't jumping to conclusions to consider someone innocent until proven guilty, and to want the investigators involved to finish their investigation before determining there was wrong doing...
> ...


 
Wrong, liar.

But I certainly wouldn't be surprised if a kid who calls himself no-limit nigga, wears gang-related styles, a gold grill, tats, and who was currently suspended for drugs..and whose cousin posted gleefully on his myspace about him bashing a bus driver...

I wouldn't be SURPRISED if that young man assaulted someone. And it's dishonest to  deny the very likely possibility that he did.

PS...this is why I tell my boys, and always have...the way you present yourself will cause people to perceive you a certain way. If you present yourself to the world as a gangsta, even if you're just wearing the clothes and jewelry and using the vernacular...surprise surprise, people are going to think you're criminal...


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



She's complementing you.  Nothing goes through your head.  I don't always agree with you, but no doubt there is a functional brain inside there that would obstruct anything from going through your head easily.  Unlike CG, who has quite a bit of hot air going through her head on a daily basis.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> If you folks can not find the "John" that is being interviewd and questioned by police you are brain dead.
> 
> You DO NOT want to find it.
> He ruins your wish for Zimmerman to fry for something he did not do.
> Sick. You do not want justice, you want a witch hunt.



Everyone knows who John is.  Thank you for taking the time to rebut the notion that John doesn't exist.  Congratulations on finding the straw man.  Now hurry up and find the wizard so you can wake up from your delusion already.


----------



## eots (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


*
REALLY, I ALWAYS TOLD MINE
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbps5O2RgEo]Occupy The World ! - Rage Against The Machine - won't do what they tell me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> [You first deny there was a witness John and wanted a link



No, nobody has denied that there is a John.  We deny that he's said what you claim he said.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

Who cares?  Your fixation on the non-consequential is amazing.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's 911 call says he lost him.
> ...


Unless you want to make certain "that asshole doesn't get away."


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


 
Who said he wasn't following him in the beginning? He said he was.

The lie is that he was following him at the end. There's absolutely no evidence so far that he was. He said he'd lost him.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which means exactly nothing.



Actually it means alot.  It corroborates the girlfriend's account and illustrates even more lack of credibility for Zimmerman's account.

*The girlfriend said that she was talking with Martin when Zimmerman suddenly caught up with Martin, Zimmerman said "What are you doing here" to which Martin replied "Why are you following me" followed immediately by a sound of a physical confrontation breaking out.  The timeline given above would illustrate that less than a minute later, neighbors were calling 911, and that police arrived very soon after Zimmerman's own 911 call ended.  The small timeframe does not allow for enough time for all the events to unfold as Zimmerman has claimed.


*Zimmerman claims that he lost Martin, and that Martin suddenly jumped out of the shadows and attacked him (as if to imply that Martin was lying in wait, because he was up to no good).  However, the phone records show that Martin was talking on the phone mere seconds before neighbors were calling 911.  This shows us that even if Martin had been "hiding" in the shadows, he would not have been able to actually conceal himself because Zimmerman would have heard his voice as Martin was chatting.


*Finally, and I think that this could very well end up being a tragically overlooked part of crucial importance, what is up with the 911 call from Martin's phone 5 days after he's dead?  How could that happen?  Did Trayvon's parents use his phone after recovering it to call 911 at some point?  I'm inclined to doubt that right now.  This is just a hypothesis right now, and it may turn out that another explanation comes out.....but I have to wonder:  Did Trayvon Martin attempt to call 911 in his final seconds of life?  Most cell phones, (and by "most" I mean that any cell phone I've ever owned or seen from anyone else I know) have an emergency/panic mode whereby once you call 911, the phone will automatically dial directly to 911 again any time you press the talk button, or perhaps other buttons.  Of course, the way cell phones work, an outgoing call can be ended very quickly before it ever makes its way on the other end to register on phone records as an outgoing call.  However, if that outgoing call is to 911, the phone itself will automatically enter panic mode, and even if it's not until five days later, it will stay in panic mode until you actively disengage it.  A person could, therefore, very easily accidentally call 911 five days later from said phone.  So my hypothesis is that the records indicate a _possibility_ that Trayvon tried to call 911, but the call was immediately cut off in the course of the scuffle (the end call button may have accidentally been pushed, the phone could have dropped and the batter popped out, ect).  I hope an explanation comes out regarding the 911 call, and I hope that it's being looked into in the investigation, because it's certainly a curiosity.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> It also provides a legit defense fund site, I do believe.



Yeah, paypal accounts are "legit" defense funds.  

Georgie is just begging for money, trying to make an easy buck off of this tragedy.  Where's all the people who were bitching about Trayvon's mother copyrighting her son's name?  Now we see who's trying to turn a buck off of all this.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

paulitician said:


> lAnd he actually said 'It's fuckin cold'. He did not say 'Fuckin coons.'



If he said "cold' then why did he lie about it, and tell his lawyer it was 'punks'?


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which means exactly nothing.
> ...


The 911 call from Travon's phone is dated March 2, inthemiddle.

It was in police custody at that time, as far as I know.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> This is something I posted earlier, and I just want to post it again.  You'll see why in a little bit:
> 
> Take a look at this.  The cell phone records:
> 
> ...



How do we know those are accurate records, that is was from the girlfriends' phone and that these records are authentic?

The media says so?

They prove nothing, respectfully. Rank speculation at best.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It also provides a legit defense fund site, I do believe.
> ...



But it okay for Al Sharpton to make easy MEGA BUCKS off of this.

Because he looks like you that is  A OK.

Hypocrit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> How do we know those are accurate records, that is was from the girlfriends' phone and that these records are authentic?
> 
> The media says so?
> 
> They prove nothing, respectfully. Rank speculation at best.



If MSNBC says it, it must be true, right?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Why would the police dial 911 from Martin's phone?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > How do we know those are accurate records, that is was from the girlfriends' phone and that these records are authentic?
> ...



These legal scholars and amateur detectives do not have a clue what evidence, chain of custody and memorializing of evidence are. 
The burden of proof lays solely ON THE PROSECUTION and the degree of certitude of proof is beyond a reasonable doubt, NOT preponderance of the evidence. 
Many believe that the side that has THE MOST evidence will win but especially in criminal court where the burden is on the prosecution and the standard is beyond a reasonable doubt it is THE QUALITY of the evidence, or lack of it, that the prosecution puts up that has to meet the burden of beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 10, 2012)

Zimmerman isn't White and he didn't say 'Fuckin Coons.' What a bummer for the moronic Race-Baiting loons like Ravi the Raving Lunatic. What will they do now? Maybe blame DA BOOOOOOSH??


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...


As I stated earlier, it's possible that was when Police finally got around to dealing with his phone. (5 days later) It was in custody, as I understand.

It might have been to get the number?  Supposition at this point. 

Within the exact minute a phone call outbound to 911 was placed, an incoming came in from Sanford police department. 12:45PM. According to Trayvon's phone records.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


It's hard to believe the police would dial 911 on purpose. I wonder if his phone had a last number dialed feature and that's what they were trying to determine.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, it isn't jumping to conclusions to consider someone innocent until proven guilty, and to want the investigators involved to finish their investigation before determining there was wrong doing...
> ...



There is no way that Martin was "chased".  Followed, maybe but at 6'3 and 160 with the other guy being 5'6" and 200 pounds, you know who would have won a race between them.  Martin could have easily left Zimmerman in the dust.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


No, it would have shown on his phone records.

Besides, we heard from his girlfriend  the phone went dead when she believed he was pushed. (or heard something to that effect) - likely when the incident occurred. 

See my timeline earlier.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Not called, just dialed. It's possible he tried to call 911 but never pushed "call." 

It would be interesting to know why it was called from his phone days after he died.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

omg.

Lol.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


You know koshergirl, if you want to neg rep me, at least do it when I'm being a dick. 

You look pretty damn desperate to do that for thoughtful posts like above.  Apparently you can't find any other way to get out your aggression.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Ah. You make a very good point.

That 911 call on March 2nd is a mystery.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> These legal scholars and amateur detectives do not have a clue what evidence, chain of custody and memorializing of evidence are.
> The burden of proof lays solely ON THE PROSECUTION and the degree of certitude of proof is beyond a reasonable doubt, NOT preponderance of the evidence.
> Many believe that the side that has THE MOST evidence will win but especially in criminal court where the burden is on the prosecution and the standard is beyond a reasonable doubt it is THE QUALITY of the evidence, or lack of it, that the prosecution puts up that has to meet the burden of beyond a reasonable doubt.



Good point. It could be that the criminal aspect falls apart but the Martin family prevails in a civil case, ala OJ. Of course, Zimmerman doesn't have much to pay a judgement with.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


lol.

You got that right.

A much less verbose WR with tits.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I've thought about your suggestion.  But I'm not sure it makes sense in the grand scheme of things.  First of all, 911 dispatch centers and police work closely together, but they don't generally work at adjacent desks, if you get my meaning.  It's like working in the psyche ward and calling the ER to get them to read the number off the caller ID.

Second, I would think that police officers would tend to frown upon what is essentially abusing the 911 system.  Nowadays, emergency response systems are increasingly frustrated by people who call 911 for non-emergency purposes, to include requests for police to respond to possible crime, etc, because of the fact that 911 centers have become so incredibly over-burdened with calls.  In many areas, local governments are going to great lengths to make non-emergency numbers known, with most police departments having easy to remember non-emergency numbers, such as "1111" or "0000" or something similar.  The trend is to leave 911 more for medical and fire emergencies, and I would expect police departments to have policies in place that would frown upon calling 911 from a phone being held as evidence, and expect that a police officer would be more likely to call their personal cell phone to check the caller ID.

Third, I would think that there being two incoming calls from the Stanford PD suggests that the purpose was not to confirm the number of the phone.  After all, it only takes once.  So I would expect some different explanation of the records.

Alternatively, I could find it plausible for an officer to power up this phone while still in panic mode, try to dig into the info saved in the phone to identify the number, and inadvertently call 911.  They'd, of course, hang up once they realized what they were doing, but would likely invoke a response from the 911 operator to report the cut off call, prompting an immediate report over to the police side of the building, and a subsequent call back.  Most of the time, if you call 911 and immediately hang up, you'll be receiving a call back almost immediately to attempt to determine if there's an emergency that you're having difficulty reporting, or also if you're being a prankster.

Again, this is all a big hypothesis at this point.  I'll be curious to see if more information eventually comes out about it.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> There is no way that Martin was "chased".  Followed, maybe but at 6'3 and 160 with the other guy being 5'6" and 200 pounds, you know who would have won a race between them.  Martin could have easily left Zimmerman in the dust.



You actually have a really good point.  How fast can 200 pounds move?  I mean, here's an example.  This guy is right on the money, weighing in at 200 pounds, just like Zimmerman.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nbjhpcZ9_g]Usain Bolt 9.58 100m New World Record Berlin [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Hmmm.


------>March 21, 2012:
 "As for checking the boy&#8217;s phone records, Trayvon&#8217;s phone was locked *and detectives were in the process of getting a subpoena for the records, *Morgenstern said.*"  - S*anford police spokesman Sgt. David Morgenstern, per article 

Sanford police chief under fire amid Trayvon Martin case - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 10, 2012)

How's that emergency call feature work when you have the phone on lock?  I know I have pocked dialed 911 before.  Really.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > These legal scholars and amateur detectives do not have a clue what evidence, chain of custody and memorializing of evidence are.
> ...


 
If there are no criminal charges brought, I think they'd have a very hard time getting a civil judgement.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

If that Miami Herald account is accurate,  Almost a month later, and they were still just *in the process* of subpenaing phone records?

???


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

You're mentally ill, aren't you?

Do you read the obits to see what funerals are going on, and spend your weekends attending?


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy crap!! Am I hearing this right??


*WOW! Zimmermans lawyers dumped him!!!! 		*


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

I have no idea what you're hearing.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

*GZ Attorney is withdrawing. *


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Live feed:
Zimmerman's Family To Hold News Conference - Video - WESH Orlando


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Telling someone "we don't need you to do that" is not the same as "stop doing that'.
> ...



It wasn't a cop you fucking moron. The city manager has said the call taker has no authority to order anyone to do anything. Now I have asked you what law or statute has Zimmerman violated?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> *GZ Attorney is withdrawing. *



They withdraw because they have lost contact. They also said they would take his case back if he would contact them.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 10, 2012)

Manslaughter charges by the end of the week.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> If there are no criminal charges brought, I think they'd have a very hard time getting a civil judgement.



Civil judgement is relatively easy.  A simple jury majority of Africans will bring a successful civil judgement.  Maybe even a near-majority of Africans, if there's a number of women on the jury.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

The attorney isn't withdrawing. He said he hasn't heard from him in 2 days, so he isn't going to present himself as "attorney of record" until he does.

Who knows, maybe one of the lynch mob killed the guy.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Holy crap!! Am I hearing this right??
> 
> 
> *WOW! Zimmermans lawyers dumped him!!!! 		*



Yep.  He won't contact them or return their calls, they don't want to be caught up in it.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Who knows, maybe one of the lynch mob killed the guy.



Oh, shut up, you lying bitch.  The lawyer said that George called the prosecutor just this morning.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow Wow Wow.

*Trayvon Martin: Zimmerman attorneys withdraw, say they've lost contact with him*
*
The two attorneys who have been representing George Zimmerman announced  at a press conference moments ago that they are withdrawing as his legal  counsel.* 

The lawyers said Zimmerman called Sean Hannity of Fox News   without consulting with them. He also called the Special Prosecutor in   the case, something the attorneys said they'd never have told him to  do.

*"On Sunday, we lost track of George, in that he would not return our   calls," attorney Hal Uhrig said. Said attorney Craig Sonner, "I've lost   contact with him at this point."*

Sonner and Uhrig, who have been publicly representing Zimmerman in the   media, said that Zimmerman has not been answering their phone calls.


Trayvon Martin George Zimmerman press conference: Attorney announces press conference, Zimmerman may speak - chicagotribune.com


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

Who's lying?

They said they didn't withdraw. He says if he calls, they're on. He took it on pro-bono, Zimmerman had to go into hiding and he hasn't heard from him for 2 days.

I think it's reasonable to believe one of the lynch mob killed him.

And the call to his prosecutor was one of those famous "post death" calls like the "post death" 911 call on Trayvon's phone.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Wow Wow Wow.
> 
> *Trayvon Martin: Zimmerman attorneys withdraw, say they've lost contact with him*
> *
> ...



From the lawyers statements there however it could be read as Zimmerman dumping them too.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Wow Wow.
> ...


True.

Good point.  lol.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

I sure as shit would, and I suspect that's exactly what is happening. He's got a different attorney.

They're idiots. They have been from the beginning.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Wow Wow Wow.
> 
> *Trayvon Martin: Zimmerman attorneys withdraw, say they've lost contact with him*
> *
> ...



I would really love to see Zimmerman do an interview, especially with an idiot like Hannity.  Let him go out in public and repeat all his claims that don't make sense, and then let's see the blind apologists babble about how the story isn't coming from George himself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



You are a lying shack of shit. Post the link where I have said I was a deputy sheriff? You have to have the course BLET and take the state exam to be a deputy or police officer in North Carolina. But you are a lying bitch.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 10, 2012)

*Prosecutor Angela Corey eliminated the possibility that George Zimmerman could be charged with first-degree murder for shooting Trayvon Martin*

The Palm Beach Post: George Zimmerman


> Special prosecutor Angela Corey is investigating the fatal shooting. The Jacksonville prosecutor announced Monday that she wouldn't present the case to a grand jury, leaving any decision about whether Zimmerman will be charged solely up to her. *That decision also eliminated the possibility that Zimmerman could be charged with first-degree murder* since Florida law requires all first-degree murder cases to go before a grand jury.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

What the hell is a deputy sheriff?

There are sheriff's deputies..who are not elected...

the Sheriff is elected, but that's different.

This is by far the most entertaining thread I've seen in ages.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 10, 2012)

KissMy said:


> *Prosecutor Angela Corey eliminated the possibility that George Zimmerman could be charged with first-degree murder for shooting Trayvon Martin*
> 
> The Palm Beach Post: George Zimmerman
> 
> ...



This is a good thing.  
Nothing about this has said pre-meditated murder to me.  Now possibly they can move on to a legitimate investigation.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Those lawyers should have known Zimmerman doesn't like to follow recommendations.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Those lawyers should have known Zimmerman doesn't like to follow recommendations.



Perhaps this is the DA/law enforcement strategy all along.  If they wait him out he will just eventually confess


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > These legal scholars and amateur detectives do not have a clue what evidence, chain of custody and memorializing of evidence are.
> ...



If I was the plaintiffs attorney I would immediately file suit against The Homeowners' Association he was the Community Watchman for. I guarantee they have a liability policy of at least a mil, probably 2.
POLICY LIMITS BABY!!!
And I would go after it in a heart beat and see nothing wrong with doing it.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Who's lying?
> 
> They said they didn't withdraw.



At the end of the press conference, they stated they were no longer on the case. That Zimmerman had contacted media and the prosecutor, against the attorneys' advice.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

Time is on the prosecutor's side. 

That's what I've said all along. They're going to take as long as they possibly can to best prepare their case or to line their duckies up if they decide not to press charges.

George Zimmerman's lawyers step down from case | News - Home


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 10, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Those lawyers should have known Zimmerman doesn't like to follow recommendations.
> ...



Or someone will kill him.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

dilloduck said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


He should be taken into protective custody.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> What the hell is a deputy sheriff?



If anyone doubts you're a flaming idiot, let those doubts die with that post.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell is a deputy sheriff?
> ...


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> What the hell is a deputy sheriff?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Wow Wow.
> ...



Zimmerman has a lawyer and the burden of proof is on the prosecution.
In EVERY criminal trial in this country SINCE THE CONSTITUTION WAS RATIFIED IN 1788 there is a Judge's charge to the jury in every single case before deliberations that goes like this: "The defendant is presumed INNOCENT and does NOT have to offer ANY evidence to prove anything as he sits in front of you innocent. If he does not testify that does not mean he is not innocent or less innocent. The defendant does not ever have to testify to prove his innocence as that innocence is to be presumed by you. The entire burden of proof is on the State and the prosecution to PROVE the defendant guilty. The defendant HAS NO SUCH BURDEN to ever have to prove his innocence"
So tell us Colonel WHY THE HELL would anyone that could potentially be charged with a crime SAY ANYTHING IN PUBLIC ABOUT IT? 
He doesn't have to as THE LAW deems him totally innocent as of now.
And every single lawyer in America advises their clients NOT to give interviews in criminal cases. 
This ain't rocket science.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell is a deputy sheriff?


And one for you!


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zimmerman has a lawyer



See you're still out of touch with reality.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman has a lawyer
> ...




I pity the fool.

Seriously, though, it sounds like Zimmerman has gone rogue. Website asking for money? Calling Hannity? Not talking to his lawyers?

I wonder exactly how many guns he owns.


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman has a lawyer
> ...


He's a DeeeTicTive, donchano?


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman has a lawyer
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

Peach said:


> No, no, don't you understand......If we're going to *examine Zimmerman's character we can only look at positive convictions of crimes, because here in America you're innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. *
> Got it, Martin's possible posts on MySpace matter; I'm the only one who has shown the photo of him horseback riding within two weeks of his death; a "cover" for his thug life I guess............................


Here's another possible killer riding as horse


----------



## paperview (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn. I have a Board of Directors Meeting to go to.

I'm going to miss all the fun tonight.

Arrrr!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> What the hell is a deputy sheriff?
> 
> There are sheriff's deputies..who are not elected...
> 
> ...



Deputy Sheriff
Location
Mono County is located on the Eastern slope of the Sierra Nevada Mountains and extends 40 miles east to the State of Nevada border; the County extends from the South shore of Topaz Lake on the North, 110 miles South to the Inyo County border. The County is a sparsely populated, mountainous, rural county mainly dependent upon tourism and recreation including skiing, hiking, and fishing. Weather ranges from moderate summers to extremes in the winter months with heavy snows and below freezing temperatures.

Position
A Deputy Sheriff serves in a highly responsible and visible capacity in the protection of life and property; performs law enforcement and crime prevention work by patrolling assigned areas, answering calls for service, and investigating crimes. The Deputy Sheriff works under general supervision within a framework of established procedures and is expected to perform a variety of law enforcement duties with only occasional instruction, assistance and supervision. Adequate performance at this level requires the knowledge of departmental procedures and the ability to choose among a variety of alternatives in solving emergency and routine incidents. The Deputy Sheriff is expected to work productively even in the absence of supervision, and also could be asked to assist in the supervision and training of new, less experienced, law enforcement employees. General supervision of the Deputy Sheriff is provided by a Sheriff's Sergeant or a higher level of sworn personnel depending upon assignment.  A Deputy Sheriff shall be assigned to the Field Training Officer program and complete a one (1) year probationary period.  Laterals shall have an abbreviated Field Training Officer Program as deemed appropriate, but will also complete a one (1) year probation period.

MCSD - Job Description for Deputy

http://job-descriptions.careerplanner.com/Sheriffs-and-Deputy-Sheriffs.cfm

Sheriff and Deputy Sheriff careers are in high demand and will continue to grow for years to come. Although there are fewer sheriff jobs than those of police officer, an opportunity for a life of adventure is definitely there.
http://criminaljusticeonlineblog.com/sheriff-careers/


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



The number of guns he does or doesnt own is irrelevant. I own quite a few guns and have yet to use them on another American.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok so it looks like a deputy sheriff is just an employee of the sheriff's office, I only registered them being called sheriff deputies but oh well.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman has a lawyer
> ...



Are you disputing Zimmerman has a lawyer?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> If there are no criminal charges brought, I think they'd have a very hard time getting a civil judgement.



The rules of evidence and preponderance are so different in a civil suit that it's fairly likely a civil suit could be lodged even with no criminal charges. Guilty beyond a reasonable doubt is rightfully a high bar to hit. Preponderance is far lower.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> If that Miami Herald account is accurate,  Almost a month later, and they were still just *in the process* of subpenaing phone records?
> 
> ???



Gubmint workers.

They don't break a sweat.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

paperview said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You are about as dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> *Ok so it looks like a deputy sheriff is just an employee of the sheriff's office*





_The first rule of holes: When you're in one stop digging. _


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Civil judgement is relatively easy.  A simple jury majority of Africans will bring a successful civil judgement.  Maybe even a near-majority of Africans, if there's a number of women on the jury.



Africans cannot serve on American juries. The jury must be comprised of United States citizens.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You would go rogue to it half the country was after you & you had a bounty on your head after it was pounded into the ground. Broken nose, depressed from the shooting, lost job, home, school, family, friends, & what used to be your entire life. The demons are swimming in his head for sure.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> You are about as dumb as a box of rocks.



So, found that source yet where John says Martin body-slammed Zimmerman then smashed his nose with a can of tea?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Zimmerman's father has hired another attorney. The other 2 resigned. OLD NEWS.

You folks get your information from media. I get mine from the sources.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> The number of guns he does or doesnt own is irrelevant. I own quite a few guns *and have yet to use them on another American.*



Wish we could say the same about George.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

KissMy said:


> You would go rogue to it half the country was after you & you had a bounty on your head after it was pounded into the ground. Broken nose, depressed from the shooting, lost job, home, school, family, friends, & what used to be your entire life. The demons are swimming in his head for sure.



This is the point where he should have _heeded_ his attorneys' advice. 


Oh well. Live and learn, I suppose.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zimmerman's father has hired another attorney. The other 2 resigned. OLD NEWS.
> 
> You folks get your information from media. I get mine from the sources.




Ok Columbo. Whatever you say


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Are you disputing Zimmerman has a lawyer?



Hey moron, they were just on TV an hour ago saying that they are no longer representing him.  Have you not been paying attention?  It's what we've been talking about for the past three pages.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Think about it for a second or two...................

Zimmerman put up his website asking for donations a week or two ago to help out with legal defenses (steady income stream for awhile).

Friday, the prosecutor said that she's not going to take it to a grand jury, as she thinks she has enough to make a decision as to pursue this or not, and she also ends up talking with some of the protesters for Trayvon, and they come away hopeful.

His lawyers said they were in DAILY phone contact with Zimmerman up until 2 days ago.

Steady income stream, looks like it might go to trial........................

Shit, Zimmerman has probably skipped the country, because there were no charges filed yet, which would leave him free to travel.

Probably somewhere in South America by now.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

KissMy said:


> You would go rogue to it half the country was after you & you had a bounty on your head after it was pounded into the ground. Broken nose, depressed from the shooting, lost job, home, school, family, friends, & what used to be your entire life. The demons are swimming in his head for sure.



He didn't lose his job, home, family, school, for friends.  He left, all on his own.  Nobody forced him.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

You folks seem to forget THERE IS A BOUNTY ON HIS HEAD.

NONE of the sources from Hanninty to Fox to the Special Prosecutors Office can VERIFY FOR SURE that the person calling their offices was in fact George Zimmerman.
They have also received many calls from many individuals claiming to be Zimmerman that were in fact not Zimmerman.
The norm in these matters.
The Sanford Police Department has had 2 men come forward, both with mental disabilities, claiming that it was them that killed Martin. Both confessed to the crime
This is also seen a lot in these high profile media cases. 

To date, where is there a public interview with him?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



Maybe old George shouldnt have disobeyed the neighborhood watch rules prohibiting carrying a firearm then?


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zimmerman's father has hired another attorney.



I know you won't give one, but I'll say it anyway....link?



> You folks get your information from media. I get mine from the sources.



Oh, so you talk with Zimmerman and his family?


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Think about it for a second or two...................
> 
> Zimmerman put up his website asking for donations a week or two ago to help out with legal defenses (steady income stream for awhile).
> 
> ...



He says he needs money for his legal defense, but attorney says in press conference that he took the case _pro bono_. 

Attorney says Zimmerman is not in Florida, but hasn't left the country. Same attorney also says he doesn't know where George is ...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > You would go rogue to it half the country was after you & you had a bounty on your head after it was pounded into the ground. Broken nose, depressed from the shooting, lost job, home, school, family, friends, & what used to be your entire life. The demons are swimming in his head for sure.
> ...



He is in hiding dumb ass. The attorney announced that at the press conference.
And you claim I am not living in reality?
The man has A CONTRACT OUT ON HIM. A bounty!

Threats forced him.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> NONE of the sources from Hanninty to Fox to the Special Prosecutors Office can VERIFY FOR SURE that the person calling their offices was in fact George Zimmerman.



His former attorneys know Zimmerman contacted the prosecutor because her office confirmed, and said they would not speak with him knowing he had council. 

HAD council.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > You are about as dumb as a box of rocks.
> ...



Witness statement. That is why he was not arrested. 
That is why they went with The Stand My Ground law.

I am still waiting FOR SOME EVIDENCE, somewhere, anywhere, anyplace that shows Zimmerman is guilty.

Where is it?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Zimmerman's web site discusses NONE OF THE FACTS OF THE CASE.

NONE. Just as I said.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > NONE of the sources from Hanninty to Fox to the Special Prosecutors Office can VERIFY FOR SURE that the person calling their offices was in fact George Zimmerman.
> ...



Counsel.

They were told he contacted them. Probably did but that does not mean he would discuss the facts of the case.

WHERE IS THERE ANYWHERE HE HAS DISCUSSED THE FACTS OF THE CASE?

No where just as I stated.  Maybe he wanted to know something on the timeline like a copy of the witness statements which is allowed to get. Who knows.
You folks eat up every 30 second tid bit as if it is REAL BREAKING NEWS because the media has it on as if this is important.
THE FAMILY fired the lawyers.
Happens every day. They were working pro bono.
Probably they were in it for the publicity also.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



So we're to believe that you've read the actual witness statement, one that has not been released yet as it's still an ongoing investigation.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Witness statement



And yet, you still have yet to produce that statement.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...





They withdrew from the case. 

But perhaps George not returning his attorneys' attempts to contact him _was_ his way of firing them. A rather pussy way of going about it, wouldn't you say? It probably broke his contract with them, as well.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

He didn't have a contract I don't think. They took him on pro bono, they said he didn't owe them anything.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 10, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Only a hack contacts sean hannity....



I'm going to disagree with you there.

If I believe I need to swing public opinion my way, and the only media that seems to be on my side is Hannity...well, beggars cant be choosers.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Just to make a point about your sig. Calling uncensored a nazi is being a racist dipshit.
> 
> At least try for context when quoting me.....racist



Look Pussball, I realize that you were born with a birth defect, severe retardation. But do you snort drano as well? Seriously, any brain cells you may have once had appear to be utterly destroyed.

You make TM look rational and intelligent, by contrast.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Only a hack contacts sean hannity....



You're drooling again, sparky.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Ok so it looks like a deputy sheriff is just an employee of the sheriff's office, I only registered them being called sheriff deputies but oh well.



A deputy sheriff is a sworn law enforcement officer, They aren't just an employee of the Sheriff department they have arrest power like any law enforcement officer does. The correct term is deputy sheriff. As in Deputy sheriff Smith or Jones.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi the Raving Lunatic's good buds. Democrats just being Democrats...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue2fNik7oNk]Mob beats robs strips a Tourist on St Patricks Day, Baltimore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Just to make a point about your sig. Calling uncensored a nazi is being a racist dipshit.
> ...



He says he is PlasmaBall but he posts like he has snorted an 8 ball.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> You mean Eric Holder's Justice Department?
> 
> Or lack of a Justice Department. The guy that gave out 2000 assault rifles to drug cartels.
> As hard as you try Joe you just can never gain any ground. You have no competitive drive for seeking the truth.



You've been harping on Fast and Furious for a year now, and only the Tin-Foil Hat crowd cares.   

Incidently, I think your Boy Zimmerman's going to eat his gun long before this ever gets to trial, judging by his current behavior.  Arresting him might be the best thing for him right now, if they can find him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Eric Holder's Justice Department?
> ...



So turd and that's right I said turd, you think....oh never mind you can't think you only react to what your democrat party handlers to you to react too.

Anyway you see nothing wrong with obama's justice department allowing firearms to leave the U/S/ to help get support for stiffer gun law? Of course you would never see nothing wrong with what obama does.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Didn't vote for Obama in 2008 and wasn't going to vote for him until you jokers nominated the Weird Mormon Robot.   

But I make a statement of fact. The issue has gotten NO traction.  Because as sad as the death of that agent was, most sensible people realized the cartels would have gotten weapons from somewhere.  

Incidently, I oppose stiffer gun laws for the same reason I oppose stiffer abortion laws.  They won't work.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Eric Holder's Justice Department?
> ...



How does that Tin-Foil hat look and feel on your head Joe? 
You care an awful lot. You reply to my posts all the time. 
What color is your hat? 
Yellow?

You speak out of both sides of your mouth Joe.
First you condone the beating the gay kid got at his church where this poor kid had the shit beat out of him by his own family. Kid didn't even fight back but that is okay with Joe.
Yet this looks like self defense but since someone was shot Joe backs the guy witnesses claim started. Without any of us hearing the entire story. 
You are consistent Joe. Wrong once again.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> How does that Tin-Foil hat look and feel on your head Joe?
> You care an awful lot. You reply to my posts all the time.
> What color is your hat?
> Yellow?
> ...



I reply to your posts because sometimes you say something that's interesting, and other times you say stuff that is utterly retarded.  Sadly, this post falls in the latter category.  


Okay, let's look at that case.  This gay dude and his partner were told by the pastor of this church (who happened to also be his father), they were not welcome there. Period. As in "Do not trespass on our property."  He went their looking for a fight and he found one.  I just can't work up sympathy there.  I'm an atheist, but I don't go into churches uninvited and on the occassions I am invited and don't decline (which I usually do), I realize that I'm a guest, and conduct myself according.  (ANd I usually dress nicer than the people who believe the stuff.) 

Trayvon, on the other hand, was doing nothing more than going to the store for snacks. I mean, I know you've tried to make him menacing because he had gold teeth or something. But really, he did nothing that merited being stalked and gunned down in cold blood by a guy who is clearly mentally unstable.  (Seriously, today's behavior by Zimmerman kind of confirmed he never should have been outside without adult supervision, much less given a gun and allowed to play Batman in his neighborhood.)  

So, yes, when I make a judgement, I evaluate the sitution. 

Trying to provoke an incident- No Sympathy. 
Minding your own buisness and murdered- Lots of sympathy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Manslaughter charges by the end of the week.



On what grounds?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





> But I make a statement of fact. The issue has gotten NO traction


When you start using the facts we will talk.



> Because as sad as the death of that agent was, most sensible people realized the cartels would have gotten weapons from somewhere.


They didn't just get the weapons from just somewhere they got them from obama's justice department.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> > But I make a statement of fact. The issue has gotten NO traction
> 
> 
> When you start using the facts we will talk.
> ...



NO, technically, htey got them from gun dealers.  The gun dealers got them from the DOJ.  

The same gun dealers who are selling a lot of weapons to shady people and just don't care.  

It wasn't like they walked up to Eric Holder's office and said, "Give me a clip."  

Hey, also, I've noticed that the ZImmerman Apologists have gotten really quiet after about 4 PM this afternoon... I wonder why that is.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...


Yeah, but he has.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...


A good reason to put him in protective custody if true.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



There is no witness statement out there that says what you claim.

Again, why do you keep lying about this?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 10, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Just to make a point about your sig. Calling uncensored a nazi is being a racist dipshit.
> 
> At least try for context when quoting me.....racist


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

The news conference by those 2 attorneys was as unprofessional and unethical as it gets. When an attorney decides not to represent a client as they indicated, even though the family has talked with numerous other attorneys, all the attorneys are supposed to say is they are no longer representing so and so.
As I stated earlier it was a publicity press conference for the attorneys, not professional in any way.
I saw Alan Dershowitz and 2 other attorneys on just a few minutes and they said the exact same thing.

They called the most bizarre train wreck of a news conference they have ever seen. 
Now there are questions about his involvement with the web site as it appears family members are behind that.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Of course there isn't dumbass. They do not allow media to have copies of the witness statements.
But that is exactly what it says from 1 witness exactly like that and another who saw Martin attacking Zimmerman as he was sreaming for help.
That is why there was no arrest.
How can you arrest a man for murder when there are witnesses stating he acted to defend himself?
Now go watch the TV and get your information from there on CNN and Entertainment Tonight.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


There is no witness that has come forth and stated what you claimed has been stated.

Again, why do you continue to lie about this?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > How does that Tin-Foil hat look and feel on your head Joe?
> ...



You do not understand the law on murder Joe much less the system of American law.
This case was NEVER murder to begin with. We have witnesses stating Martin WAS ON TOP OF Zimmerman.
Tell us your theory of murder Joe. 
This ought to be rich.
Try again and next time know some law before you jump in.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 10, 2012)

zimmerman initiated the confrontation and shot a kid who was defending himself from a gated community commando.  zimmerman's actions do not qualify for stand your ground.  hence, murder.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



There are 3 witnesses that gave written statements. 
They are on the incident report. That is public record and I posted it here.
If you are too stupid to have seen it tough shit.
Do you even know what an incident report is?
There are THREE witnesses LISTED ON THE INCIDENT REPORT.
All three gave written statements and recorded statements to the police. 
What about those FACTS, UNDISPUTED FACTS do you not understand?
Are you on medication or something?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> The news conference by those 2 attorneys was as unprofessional and unethical as it gets. When an attorney decides not to represent a client as they indicated, even though the family has talked with numerous other attorneys, all the attorneys are supposed to say is they are no longer representing so and so.
> As I stated earlier it was a publicity press conference for the attorneys, not professional in any way.
> I saw Alan Dershowitz and 2 other attorneys on just a few minutes and they said the exact same thing.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing. Those 2 attorneys have not been all that professional from the start. Floating the "Shaken Baby Syndrome" & PTSD trial balloons in the media was stupid. That is likely why Zimmerman stopped telling them anything much less confidential info & let them go. His father probably found him some decent competent & trustworthy representation by now.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Correction, the addendum to the original police report NOW HAS SIX WITNESSES LISTED AND INTERVIEWED WITH STATEMENTS.
3 men and 3 women.
Facts sure are a bitch to the biased and prejudiced here.
Only the ignorant can not find that info.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Damn, you are stupid.

You said one of the witnesses saw Zimmerman being attacked by Martin, hit with an iced tea can and had his head pounded against the sidewalk.

Not a single post or source that you've posted says anything of the sort.

Time to retire, old man, you're getting demented. Either that or your hatred has blinded you.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > The news conference by those 2 attorneys was as unprofessional and unethical as it gets. When an attorney decides not to represent a client as they indicated, even though the family has talked with numerous other attorneys, all the attorneys are supposed to say is they are no longer representing so and so.
> ...



Rank rumor down there was that he wanted a referral from anyone for a competent attorney. And fact is a runner for Hannity's conglomerate, or muck raker would be a better fit, left his card with Zimmerman's father and told him to call if he needed any help. The Hannity call was initiated by the father and the web site is the brain, or lack of a brain, child of other family members led by possibly a brother.

News conference or not even though there is no entry of appearance filed on behalf of any lawyer as this has not been indicted and in the courts it looks very bad for those two what they did. Officially they are still the attorneys if they were paid anything but they took it pro bono so gray area.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Once again in English?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Shogun said:


> zimmerman initiated the confrontation and shot a kid who was defending himself from a gated community commando.  zimmerman's actions do not qualify for stand your ground.  hence, murder.



No, not even close to the law.
Following someone in a vehicle is not intiating any confrontation.
Confrontation is defined uder the law as physical contact.
Show us your proof of that. Show us Zimmerman hit Martin first.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 10, 2012)

Shogun said:


> zimmerman initiated the confrontation and shot a kid who was defending himself from a gated community commando.  zimmerman's actions do not qualify for stand your ground.  hence, murder.



You are an idiot. Martin does not have a mark on his body besides the gunshot wound. That is proof that Zimmerman never struck Martin. Martin was beating a subdued person who was flat on his back screaming for help, not fighting back & trying to retreat as Martin continued to pound Zimmerman's head. Martin would be in jail if he were not dead.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



You do not anything about the law or legal procedure so go away.
Go post in the Paris Hilton forum. You are up to speed on that.
Good luck. I thought Paris gave good head in that video.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


When are you going to show us your witness that claimed he saw Zimmerman attacked, smacked with an ice tea can, and saw his head beaten on the sidewalk?

Oh, right, never, because you're a lying piece of shit.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I normally do not argue with stupid people like you.
All you do is attempt to drag me down to your lower mental level and then beat me with your experience there.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Ignoring my question about your so-called witness doesn't make it go away. It just makes you look like the fool that you are.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



INCIDENT REPORT 6 OF THEM.

Sorry you do not have the smarts to go find it. If you can not find the incident report in this then you have NO business debating.
Or lack of debating.
Feel real bad that your side lied to you, conned to you, showed you a pic of an 11 year old boy as their "victim" and never told you the witnesses CORROBORATED Zimmerman's claims.
With my 30+ years of experience I could make a good case of manslaughter on Zimmerman STILL. 
But you have no clue about any of that and the rules of evidence.
Let us know if anyone has spotted Paris and who her new boyfriend is. K?
Tootles!


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Can anyone, anyone at all, show where this asshole has backed up his claim that a witness said he/she saw Zimmerman attacked with an iced tea can by Martin and then saw Zimmerman have his head beaten against the sidewalk by Martin?

Anyone?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Maybe I am a fool, or foolish or whatever you want to call me.
Sticks and stones.
I have been shot at, beat up and left for dead. Played 4 quarters against some of the best out there years ago. 
But please next time if you want to be correct it needs to be WEALTHY fool, not just fool.
K?
Tootles!


----------



## Ravi (Apr 10, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


So you've fleeced your clients. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. Here is the deal, and I will explain it to you, . . . . .  r e a l  . . . .  s l o w. . . . . . . . . . 
2. The cops already know what happened, they more than likely have the surveillance video of that sub-division, that shows the whole thing, and for that one major reason, have not gone after the Mexican Jew White Man.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 10, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 
Nobody but you gives a shit, Rav.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > > But I make a statement of fact. The issue has gotten NO traction
> ...



Technically, if frogs had wings they wouldn't bump their ass. 



> I've noticed that the ZImmerman Apologists have gotten really quiet after about 4 PM this afternoon


What else is there to talk about? The facts have been discussed, and the lynch mob keeps pushing their opinion as fact. 
Here's a question you of the lynch mob are quite on
What law did Zimmerman violate?
When are you going to answer that question?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> The news conference by those 2 attorneys was as unprofessional and unethical as it gets. When an attorney decides not to represent a client as they indicated, even though the family has talked with numerous other attorneys, all the attorneys are supposed to say is they are no longer representing so and so.
> As I stated earlier it was a publicity press conference for the attorneys, not professional in any way.
> I saw Alan Dershowitz and 2 other attorneys on just a few minutes and they said the exact same thing.
> 
> ...



I guess they were getting their 15 minutes of fame also.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



John saw it or do you remain blind to the facts of John's eyewitness statement?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



When are you going to prove me wrong mister spike the football before the game even starts? 
Post a few things that you think you have proven me wrong.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

Prosecutor is going to release information either today or tomorrow.

Saw the Martin family again last night. I am very impressed with them. Poor souls have been lied to and I believe have run off the con men like Sharpton. They deserve answers. Was also impressed with the woman attorney that is representing them. She is very good.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 11, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Ah, so maybe you can show us his statement that backs up gawdawg?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Prosecutor is going to release information either today or tomorrow.
> 
> Saw the Martin family again last night. I am very impressed with them. Poor souls have been lied to and I believe have run off the con men like Sharpton. They deserve answers. Was also impressed with the woman attorney that is representing them. She is very good.


You're no different than Sharpton. Maybe even worse.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> What he told police THAT DAY is only what matters. That is the BEST evidence as to his version.
> What media supposedly says he said after that means nothing. In fact your link states he has not talked publicly.



Exactly! The interrigation at the station imediatly after & Zimmermans retracing his steps & reinacting his actions ASAP the next day are all on video & audio. Zimmerman is not changing his story. He can't change it. If the prosecutor had a case, he would be in jail.



> New York Times: The day after the shooting, George Zimmerman, according to his father, returned with at least three police officers to the Retreat at Twin Lakes, back to that grassy area where plaintive cries for help had gone unanswered. The investigators, accompanied by someone with a video camera, wanted him to re-enact the events of the night when the two strangers had stood their ground.
> 
> Mr. Zimmermans father watched from nearby. They started where his vehicle was, he recalled. They walked him down the sidewalk and to the end of the sidewalk, to the street where he got an address and then walked him back towards his vehicle, near where the incident occurred.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Yawn, providing ZImmerman doesn't do the world a favor and eat his gun in the next week, you really think that he isn't going to be tried and convicted?  

Hey, maybe you can sign up to be his lawyer.  I hear the job is open...


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor is going to release information either today or tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> You've been harping on Fast and Furious for a year now, and only the Tin-Foil Hat crowd cares.
> 
> Incidently, I think your Boy Zimmerman's going to eat his gun long before this ever gets to trial, judging by his current behavior.  Arresting him might be the best thing for him right now, if they can find him.



Selling guns to violent drug cartels is cool by you, Obama Akbar.

Honestly, if Obama cut off the head of someone on national TV, you'd praise him for it, wouldn't you?


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 11, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



When there is a dead body, let's at least let a Court of Law decide that.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

Not if there's no evidence that a crime has been committed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> A good reason to put him in protective custody if true.



After Eric Holder put a $10,000 hit on him? How safe will he be? (Or was that King Shabazz?)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2012)

Shogun said:


> zimmerman initiated the confrontation and shot a kid who was defending himself from a gated community commando.  zimmerman's actions do not qualify for stand your ground.  hence, murder.



There is a reason you didn't go into law. (Or high school, for that matter.)

I'm just sayin....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Anyone who cares about the truth does.



That leaves you out then, Pussball.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Not if there's no evidence that a crime has been committed.



You're smarter than this.
He is the known shooter in the death of the young man.  A court should decide whether this is manslaughter or a self-defense/stand your ground justifiable homicide.
My guess at this point is because of what the media has done, the DA is making sure it has a conviction before taking this to trial.  An acquital would likely result in rioting because of the media hype.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

The DA is always supposed to be sure they have enough for a conviction before going to trial. They don't just drag people into court for fun. And they aren't supposed to try people, regardless of whether or not they believer there has been a crime committed, based on pressure from the public and the press.

I don't know when people got the impression that it's okay to drag people into court based on nothing but the demands of people with an axe to grind.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Not if there's no evidence that a crime has been committed.



Well, there _is_ a dead body with a gun shot wound.  That's certainly supports that there may have been a crime committed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Well, there _is_ a dead body with a gun shot wound.  That's certainly supports that there may have been a crime committed.



Rational people let law enforcement investigators make that determination.

But you are a mindless leftist - nothing even approaching rational about you.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 11, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> A court should decide whether this is manslaughter or a self-defense/stand your ground justifiable homicide.



For what reason should there be a trial?  Because some shit-for-brains racist wants one?


----------



## Peach (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Prosecutor is going to release information either today or tomorrow.
> 
> Saw the Martin family again last night. I am very impressed with them. Poor souls have been lied to and I believe have run off the con men like Sharpton. They deserve answers. Was also impressed with the woman attorney that is representing them. She is very good.



By Friday, I've read.  Friday would be a bad day, if its NO CHARGES. Bigger demonstrations Saturday...........................


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> By Friday, I've read.  Friday would be a bad day, if its NO CHARGES. Bigger demonstrations Saturday...........................



You mean riots?

So we should abandon the rule of law for fear the lynch mobs will riot?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Not if there's no evidence that a crime has been committed.
> ...


 
Wrong.


----------



## Peach (Apr 11, 2012)

uncensored2008 said:


> peach said:
> 
> 
> > by friday, i've read.  Friday would be a bad day, if its no charges. Bigger demonstrations saturday...........................
> ...



*no. *


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



  You're an idiot.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

Watch them do the same thing they did when the officers in the Rodney King incident were found not giulty.
Instead of going up to the white neighborhoods in Hollywood and other areas of Los Angelse what do they do after they were rioting after that verdict?
They burned down THEIR OWN NEAIGHBORHOODS.
Makes as much as sense as their demonstrations now.
Watch some form of charges later this week. 
Sane, rational, thinking, intuitive and educated folk wait for the process to work.
Neurotic, ADD, obessive compulsive brain dead psychos want a rope and a tree and a chair for "the accused" to stand on.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > peach said:
> ...


 
Yes, that's what you've been pushing for all along, with your stupid veiled threats and your shit stirring and race baiting.

It's too late to deny it, you spent days working on it, and your last post just confirms it. You sound smug and you sound as if you're *spreading the word*.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...


 
No, I'm not.

I worked 5 years for an attorney who is now a judge. I did trial prep, I interviewed witnesses, composed various and assorted pleadings, attended trials, and kept notes for cross.

The existence of a body with a gunshot wound is not necessarily indicative of any crime taking place. In this case, it could indicate that the dead person was committing a crime, in fact.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor is going to release information either today or tomorrow.
> ...



So you like mob rule opposed to the rule of law?
You support the influences of mob rule in the independent judicial system?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 11, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



He isn't the idiot here. You are.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The DA is always supposed to be sure they have enough for a conviction before going to trial. They don't just drag people into court for fun. And they aren't supposed to try people, regardless of whether or not they believer there has been a crime committed, based on pressure from the public and the press.
> 
> I don't know when people got the impression that it's okay to drag people into court based on nothing but the demands of people with an axe to grind.



Yes, but this is reality.  The DA also has to be taking into consideration a very tainted populace.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 11, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Manslaughter charges by the end of the week.
> ...



The FL special prosecutor just annouced that charges will be filed, and it looks like they're going to be manslaughter.

Good job FuelRod, you called it right.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

So the riots are postponed until he's acquitted...if he is.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

What a huge let down for the racist pukes.


----------



## paperview (Apr 11, 2012)

If he's acquitted, fine.

At least we know he had his day in court. That's what most of us have been wanting. 

The problem starting with the mess the Sanford Police created by not doing a proper investigation.  Too many fuck ups.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 11, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



Ultimately I hope Justice is served.
I could not see anything in what I have read or watched that could justify a murder rap.
I also can't see many homicide cases short of home invasion that do not justify some kind of trial.
Manslaugther seems like the right charge and he will be proven guilty or not.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 11, 2012)

Trayvon Martin & his Girlfriend - He is definatly over 6'-0" tall.





More recent Trayvon Martin (on the right) is big enough to beat up, do major bodily harm or kill the other 13 people in this photo with him.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> What a huge let down for the racist pukes.



Yes, you must be devastated. Good for you for admitting that you're a racist puke.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 11, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Trayvon Martin & his Girlfriend Sabrina Fulton - He is definatly over 6'-0" tall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks anorexic in the picture with his girlfriend. Good job publishing her picture, btw, now the surpremicists will know what she looks like.

Negged.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not devastated at all. I said all along that the prosecutor was buying time. I was dead on. I just didn't know which way they were going to go...


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin & his Girlfriend Sabrina Fulton - He is definatly over 6'-0" tall.
> ...


 
Last I heard it was your friends who were sending out death threats and issuing bounties.

Racist.


----------



## paperview (Apr 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


That's a pretty shitty thing to say.

Ravi - nor I doubt anyone here, is "friends" with those racist hatemongers called the New Black Panthers.  They are a small little fringe of extremists that deserve nothing but contempt and scorn.  No one here has supported them. 

Shameful.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin & his Girlfriend Sabrina Fulton - He is definatly over 6'-0" tall.
> ...



Photos were already published. All I did was link us to it in order to get to the truth instead of the baby pictures & lies published by the media. I know you look at the pictures & see a good person. The fact is you can't see what kind of person someone is from a photo. You can only see their size & their clothes. The camera can't look inside.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 11, 2012)

paperview said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Yeah, I think they are disgusting. But the babbling one is pretty unstable lately.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 11, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


When I look at those pictures I see a skinny, happy kid with a happy girlfriend and a happy family.

If you think the pictures are worthless, then why the FUCK do you keep posting them?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



To counter the lies about him being a harmless *little* kid.

I see the happy girlfriend & family but I don't see a happy Trayvon.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


 
I know, hard to believe someone as finely tuned and stable as Ravi would ever wish harm on someone, or do anything that might lead to harm coming to them....

I wonder who is posting those tags about me? Of course that's entirely unrelated. I'm sure it's nobody who wishes harm...

Why would someone want to continue to refer to me using the handle of a poster who left because they felt threatened?

Certainly not someone who would wish harm upon anyone else..

Ravi is a race baiting, malicious pig. I wouldn't put anything past her, including encouraging or helping to fund a bounty.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


It wouldn't surprise me to learn that you made those tags yourself, to garner pity.

Just like the lie you made up about being in danger. And the lies you make up about various posters claiming they want Zimmerman lynched when they've expressed nothing of the sort.

I'm sure it works with some.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

It doesn't work on anyone, they can see for themselves.

And of course we all know you're perfectly willing to take risks with the safety of others. You've shown that again and again.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> He looks anorexic in the picture with his girlfriend. Good job publishing her picture, btw, now the surpremicists will know what she looks like.
> 
> Negged.



*Ravi*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> My stance on obama for one.




Your stance on Obama? 

That would be kneeling, hands on his hips with his cock down your throat....


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

Is that an offer, pballs?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not devastated at all. I said all along that the prosecutor was buying time. I was dead on.* I just didn't know which way they were going to go*...
> ...


 
I posted at least three times and maybe more that the prosecutor was going to use her time regardless of what her decision was going to be.

I'm sorry you can't read. Or just don't read.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Is that an offer, pballs?
> ...


 
If I'm watching gay porn, how does that make me want to be a guy?

if I wished I was a man, wouldn't I watch straight porn and wish I was the guy???


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

I concede to the gay porn expert.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You were saying?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> i concur lets let Uncensored own that.






Dude, get back to fellating your Messiah®


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin & his Girlfriend Sabrina Fulton - He is definatly over 6'-0" tall.
> ...



Idiot you don't think the media published that picture? Fucking idiot racist hag.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

Zimmerman charged 2nd degree murder.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2012)

"
Second-degree murder is typically brought in cases when there is a fight or other confrontation that results in death and but does involve a premeditated plan to kill."

There was a fight...nobody chasing after anyone else, no stalking.....

News from The Associated Press


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> "
> Second-degree murder is typically brought in cases when there is a fight or other confrontation that results in death and but does involve a premeditated plan to kill."
> 
> There was a fight...nobody chasing after anyone else, no stalking.....
> ...


If this get's a conviction it will give thugs free reign to attack people when they walk out their door.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

No doubt the fight supports Zimmerman's account and I bet the fact Zimmerman made dozens of nuisance 911 calls, was carrying a gun and Martin was not doing anything illegal there is why this charge.
Watch a plea to voluntary manslaughter, 10 year sentence, 1-3 to do with very strict probation.
Like NO GUNS for the ten years and maybe for life.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > "
> ...



I do not see it that way. I see it as a manslaughter case. Manslaughter is the unwilling killing of someone.
No doubt the past 911 nuisance calls contributed to it and the interpretation of the Stand Your Ground Law. As I stated earlier Martin has the same rights under that law if he sees the gun out and he feels threatened. If he was not doing any crime there and he sees the gun and feels threatened he can attack also. 
That is why The Stand Your Ground law is OPPOSED by law enforcement and prosecutors.
It is a Fucked Up Law.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> No doubt the fight supports Zimmerman's account and I bet the fact Zimmerman made dozens of nuisance 911 calls, was carrying a gun and Martin was not doing anything illegal there is why this charge.
> Watch a plea to voluntary manslaughter, 10 year sentence, 1-3 to do with very strict probation.
> Like NO GUNS for the ten years and maybe for life.



Weren't you the guy who insisted up and down there was no case and they weren't going to charge him?   

I think this is going to trial, and your boy is going down.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt the fight supports Zimmerman's account and I bet the fact Zimmerman made dozens of nuisance 911 calls, was carrying a gun and Martin was not doing anything illegal there is why this charge.
> ...



The bitch gave into the lynch mob.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I said if this get's a conviction it will give the thugs free reign to attack people when they leave their homes.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt the fight supports Zimmerman's account and I bet the fact Zimmerman made dozens of nuisance 911 calls, was carrying a gun and Martin was not doing anything illegal there is why this charge.
> ...



I was the guy from the start that said MY MIND WAS NOT MADE UP.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 11, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Now you're over here trying to stir up racist tensions.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am glad A JURY gets to decide.
Instead of you biased, prejudiced folks here.
You folks had Zimmerman guilty from the start.
Because Katie Couric said so.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt the fight supports Zimmerman's account and I bet the fact Zimmerman made dozens of nuisance 911 calls, was carrying a gun and Martin was not doing anything illegal there is why this charge.
> ...




Of course it's going to trial, ANY jail time is a death sentence for Zimmerman. This whole fucking thing has been blown up into a racist attack when it was stupid move stacked on stupid move. Poor bastard screwed up good.

And GaDawgs wrong. If convicted, and IF he somehow survives prison, Zimmerman would be a felon. That's NO GUNS. For life.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Imagine that.
Honey, racial tensions were stirred up when a 6th grade photo of Martin was splattered all over by the media, Al Sharpton came down there, Spike Lee posted the wrong address for an innocent white couple down there and the New Black Panther Party threatened to kill innocent people and put a bounty on Zimmerman for 10K.

Where WERE YOU when they started THOSE racist tensions?
Smashing beer cans on your forehead?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You are wrong. You can get your rights restored with a felony conviction if you have done allof your probation after a period of time, vote and have guns in many instances.
Not saying that would happen here but that happens all the time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> I am glad A JURY gets to decide.
> Instead of you biased, prejudiced folks here.
> You folks had Zimmerman guilty from the start.
> Because Katie Couric said so.



Well, no, we thought he was guilty because the kid was dead and he didn't have a good excuse as to WHY this kid was dead.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad A JURY gets to decide.
> ...



That is what you get for "thinking"
I prefer facts, witnesses and evidence.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 11, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > He looks anorexic in the picture with his girlfriend. Good job publishing her picture, btw, now the surpremicists will know what she looks like.
> ...


Dude. I know you aren't a retard. Look at his fingers. Look at his neck....the guy is a waif. Ain't no way in hell he hurt a buff Zimmerman.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Yeah, you prefer the "facts" you make up.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Never made up a thing. 
You rely on internet "links" for your facts.
I go to the source.
I, unlike you, have stated from the start "MY MIND IS NOT MADE UP"
And it still is not made up.
You go by media, Katie Couric and whatever the boob tube tells you the "facts" are.
You are biased and prejudiced.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> No doubt the fight supports Zimmerman's account and I bet the fact Zimmerman made dozens of nuisance 911 calls, was carrying a gun and Martin was not doing anything illegal there is why this charge.
> Watch a plea to voluntary manslaughter, 10 year sentence, 1-3 to do with very strict probation.
> Like NO GUNS for the ten years and maybe for life.



HOLY SHIT, BATMAN!!!

You couldn't find a bigger flip-flop on something if John Kerry and Mitt Romney had a love child together.


----------



## theliq (Apr 11, 2012)

AS I SAID ........  GUILTY....... his story was implausable tl


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Racial tension? Fuck the lynch mob is nothing but a bunch of god damn racist. including you.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt the fight supports Zimmerman's account and I bet the fact Zimmerman made dozens of nuisance 911 calls, was carrying a gun and Martin was not doing anything illegal there is why this charge.
> ...



Watch a plea to manslaughter. I bet you that it will never go to trial and there will be a plea.
How much?
How is that a flip flop? I AM STATING THE SAME THING.
You have NO clue how this works. In my line of work we jokingly call the first charge by the prosecution "the opening bid"
Guess what the next stage is in all of this middle? What happens next? 
And then what happens after that. If you are so smart tell us what are the next 5 stages in all of this.
You do not have a clue so just admit it. 
So tell us, what are the next 5 stages in this?
Thought so.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I would disagree because if he was innocent why plea, but since justice gave into the lynch mob he will never get a fair trial. So a plea would be the best thing for him to do right now.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt the fight supports Zimmerman's account and I bet the fact Zimmerman made dozens of nuisance 911 calls, was carrying a gun and Martin was not doing anything illegal there is why this charge.
> ...



Refer to my post of 3-29-12 on Marc's thread "I don't think many of you know what confronted means"

I clearly stated "I see this as a manslaughter case 100%."
Next pose that day "Not murder but manslaughter."
So how is that a "flip flop" when I stated it TWO WEEKS AGO??
And numerous other times in that thread I stated this "WAS MANSLAUGHTER".

As hard as you try you can never gain. Go look it up.

I should have waited for you to accept my bet and then taken your $$ but I figured you knew already I was right.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



You risk the max. Can not tell you how many times I have worked criminal defense cases and seen guys take a plea when they felt they were totally innocent.
And seen guys go to trial on cases where they believed they were not guilty of ALL of the counts in the indictment as multi count indictments are common as each act can be a seperate count of the indictment. Seen guys get mandatory 25 years throwing the dice on many cases where the offer was 10 to do 5.
The long time cons can "do the paper" which means they can do the probation after their time as most of the sentences run concurrent and few are probated. 
The young punks have a hard time "doing the paper" as they know that they probably will end up with the same crew as before they went in.


----------



## Peach (Apr 11, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...


Bundy, Rolling, and Wuornos were as well publicized in Florida; Rolling pled, but sentencing took a couple months. The other two also got fair hearings. IN FLORIDA.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Only because of the racist lynch mob.


----------



## theliq (Apr 11, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Come on Big,Zimmerman intended to kill and MURDER.......and will be found GUILTY

Australia says NO TO GUNS for reasons like these........In the STATES YOU SAY WE NEED GUNS FOR PROTECTION.!!!!!!!!
In AUSTRALIA WE SAY NO GUNS FOR EXACTLY THE SAME REASON.......we are right and you are wrong.

Australia GREAT ONE DAY,BRILLIANT THE NEXT..........and NO GUNS.

Big you are out of order on this one...steve  ps I find it strange you use the expression LYNCH MOB,when referring to folk wanting at least some Justice for this WHITE BOYS CRIME,when the word came into being when WHITE FOLK made LYNCHING AN ART FORM AGAINST BLACK PEOPLE IN THE PAST.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

The Prosecutor Corey called the Stand Your Ground defense "a tough affirmative defense to overcome".

Why does she say that and this is most important, why would she say that to the media?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 11, 2012)

theliq said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Your gun laws have done NOTHING to reduce gun related deaths there.

NEWS FLASH MOE: ONLY THE LAW ABIDING CITIZENS GIVE UP THEIR GUNS.

If you do not know criminals do not then I pity you sir.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 11, 2012)

theliq said:


> Australia says NO TO GUNS for reasons like these........In the STATES YOU SAY WE NEED GUNS FOR PROTECTION.!!!!!!!!
> In AUSTRALIA WE SAY NO GUNS FOR EXACTLY THE SAME REASON.......we are right and you are wrong.



Australia doesn't have blacks, so you don't need guns. 

I think a brainwashed fool like yourself might learn something from this:






Back in the late 90s, Australia got busy passing some of the tightest gun laws in the world.  But, you see, it has had practically zero effect.  Granted, there has been a slight decline, but murders have declined all over the first world, without regard to gun laws.  Factors unrelated to gun laws, such as vast improvements in technology, have reduced crime.


----------



## theliq (Apr 12, 2012)

Ariux said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Australia says NO TO GUNS for reasons like these........In the STATES YOU SAY WE NEED GUNS FOR PROTECTION.!!!!!!!!
> ...



HoHoHo another REDNECK attempt to push the discredited Riflemen Association Mantra on the unknowing....we threw them out of Australia like we would the TERRORIST BULLSHIT ARTISTS THEY ARE............Your graph is complete rubbish and you have not separated GUN KILLINGS to MURDERS IN GENERAL.as for not having "BLACKS"as you put it.......we now know you are talking complete SHIT,SHITHEAD theliq by the way 2009 US Homicides by GUN.......10,247 .......  Australia 2009....GUN Homicides 24 now the US has appox 270 million population  and Australia 22.5 million...work out the figures if you can(which I doubt).......that YOU WANKER ARE THE FACTS.....see when you deal with theliq,you are dealing with thepredominant without a GUN.........youboyare an idiot.but you are hungry so I'll throw you a FEW BANANAS


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 12, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt the fight supports Zimmerman's account and I bet the fact Zimmerman made dozens of nuisance 911 calls, was carrying a gun and Martin was not doing anything illegal there is why this charge.
> ...


 
That's not a flip flop at all.

You people have something wrong with you.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


 
In DC gun related deaths quadrupled when strict gun laws went into effect.


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 12, 2012)

theliq said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



If you don't like the way we do things in America, then stay in your own damn country, and don't tell us how to run ours-that's none of your goddamn business. I don't give a rat's ass WHAT you socialist idiots do to your own nation; it's yours, and you can screw it up to hell and gone, if it suits you; but I'll thank you to keep your arse, and your nose, and most of all your yap, out of mine. That is all. Go kiss a damn crocodile!


----------



## Vidi (Apr 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



And in Florida, "justifiable homicides" have nearly tripled since the Stand Your Ground law was passed.



> Smith said that since &#8220;stand your ground&#8221; passed in 2005, deaths due to self-defense have jumped over 250 percent. When we calculated the average for five years before the law passed and five years after it passed, we found an increase of 200 percent. That&#8217;s short of Smith&#8217;s claim, though the numbers largely support the idea that self-defense deaths have increased since 2005. As for whether &#8220;stand your ground&#8221; is the reason self-defense deaths are up, experts either disagree or say it&#8217;s difficult to determine without closer examination.
> 
> We rate this statement Half True.
> 
> ...



We can find data showing almost anything nowadays.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 12, 2012)

Well one could read that thus: The number of people who were able to successfully defend themselves (and not get sent to prison for it) has tripled.


----------



## theliq (Apr 12, 2012)

The Gadfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 12, 2012)

theliq said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Apr 12, 2012)

The Gadfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...


----------



## Vidi (Apr 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Well one could read that thus: The number of people who were able to successfully defend themselves (and not get sent to prison for it) has tripled.



One COULD read it that way...except:



> When Billy Kuch knocked on the wrong door, he had a cigarette in one hand and a shirt in the other. The homeowner, Gregory Stewart, stepped outside, stood his ground, fired a round from his semiautomatic into Kuchs chest, and in the eyes of the state of Florida, committed no crime.
> 
> &lsquo;Stand Your Ground&rsquo; laws coincide with jump in justifiable-homicide cases - The Washington Post



And the fact that the actual murder rates, which Stand Your Ground laws were passed to decrease, have increased in Florida. ( though not nearly as high as they were in the 80's )

Florida Crime Rates 1960 - 2010

So what exactly is the law actually preventing?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 12, 2012)

There may be a problem with the law.

As with many laws, the *fix* created more problems....

Mandatory sentencing is the same sort of nightmare.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 12, 2012)

theliq said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


 Do you want to try that foreigner bullshit with me? I'll kick your key board ass just like I do the other foreigner dr. grump. Your nothing but a subject to the queen.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 12, 2012)

Or a queen subject.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 12, 2012)

theliq said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So no one has been killed in Australia since your gun ban?


----------



## theliq (Apr 12, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Never said they hadn't but it is around 19 to 24 per year for 22 million Aussies.......compared to over 10,000 Americans population 260 million so if I made a comparison IF AUSTRALIA HAD 260 million population that would work out at 288 deaths to your over 10,000.................I am sorry to show you up as a FOOL,THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN FOOLS ARE ALLOWED TO CARRY A GUN........AUSTRALIA GUN FREEEEEEEEE........and Happy........I don't think you have read my subsequent posts above and previous page....I MAKE A POINT OF NOT REPEATING MYSELF,THERE IS LITTLE POINT WHEN DEALING WITH A DUMB ASS LIKE YOU and ARIEX ...now get your lazy ass off your chair and check back...thanks tl living GUN FREE Cos AUSTRALIANS ARE THE FUTURE..................FLORIDA GUN LAWS ARE SHIT BY THE WAY...........AND MENTAL


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



No, what you prefer is to want to really believe this guy might be innocent, because you'd hate to live in a country where we start to ask, "Are we really safer when a nutcase like Zimmerman can walk around with a gun on him, shoot a kid in the street and the police aren't even sure if he's committted a crime or not?"


----------



## sitarro (Apr 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> If a witness states that "Zimmerman was attacked unprovoked from behind by Martin with a full can of something" then how can Zimmerman be indicted for murder?
> And sports fans, that is what at least one of the witnesses clearly told police. That was leaked out and it should not have been but this is a credible witness.
> Get ready for death threats on that witness and of course they have to be a racist.
> Get over it folks. The charade is over. Martin was a thug punk thief, probably was not doing his business that day but he assaulted Zimmerman for no reason and was shot as a result of that.
> ...



Sean Penn shows what you can do with a few cans of soda in this clip.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIhuNXUmaAE]Soda Cans In A Pillow Case Fight Scene From &#39;Bad Boys&#39; (1983) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ping (Apr 12, 2012)

WITNESS ~

The witness only wanted to be identified as John, and didnt not want to be shown on camera.

The guy on the bottom who had a red sweater on was yelling to me: help, helpand I told him to stop and I was calling 911, he said.

Trayvon Martin was in a hoodie; Zimmerman was in red.

His statements to police were instrumental, because police backed up Zimmermans claims, saying those screams on the 911 call are those of Zimmerman.

When I got upstairs and looked down, the guy who was on top beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point, John said.

ADDITIONALLY: What is most damning about the video of Zimmerman arriving at the police department after the shooting is the fact that it confirms that Zimmerman WAS wearing a red jacket exactly as the eyewitness described in conformation of his account.


POLICE ~

The police officer who disarmed and handcuffed Zimmermand said in his police report: "While I was in such close contact with Zimmerman, I could observe that his back appeared to be wet and was covered in grass, as if he had been laying on his back on the ground. Zimmermand was also bleeding from the nose and back of his head."

ADDITIONALLY: A close analysis of the video does seem to reveal an injury to the back of Zimmerman's head.


Ping


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

Useless trivia: (confirmed by Daily Caller) Zimmermans MySpace name:

*datniggy.*


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 12, 2012)

Every analyst I have seen on this matter last night and this morning and they have all been former prosecutors and defense attorneys say that the state will have a very hard time with the 2nd degreemurder charge.
On a side note saw Trayvon's mother this morning. The woman is as sincere as it gets and I have become very impressed with her. I was so wrong about her even though I always had sympathy for her.
She called the tragedy a mistake this morning and believes the situation just got out of hand.
She knows Zimmerman just did not gun her son down.
Can not imagine the pain that family has gone through and feel really bad about the media hoopla their first attorney caused around them. Their new lawyer, a woman I believe is named Jackson, she is first class and knows how to calm this circus down. She has handled this so well.


----------



## Emma (Apr 12, 2012)

All this mother wanted was for the man who killed her son to answer for what he did. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 12, 2012)

Emma said:


> All this mother wanted was for the man who killed her son to answer for what he did. Wouldn't you?



Answer yes but is that what the New Black Panther Party and many here wanted?

They have already CONVICTED Zimmerman. How fair is that?

Where were you condemning those that had their mind made up as to all of the evidence and the witnesses before a trial here like I have?

The mob circus down there was a terrible injustice. Threats to Zimmerman and where were you condemning Spike Lee for doing what he did?

Stand up next time and be counted.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> Useless trivia: (confirmed by Daily Caller) Zimmermans MySpace name:
> 
> *datniggy.*



And since it's on his myspace, it tells you absolutely everything about him.  The guy _must_ be a thug, right?  Oh, and did you see the video of him arriving at the police station yesterday?  See the way his pants be sagging?  Must mean he's a thug, right?  Did you hear that?  I said "pants be sagging."  If I be talkin' like dat I must be thug, right?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > All this mother wanted was for the man who killed her son to answer for what he did. Wouldn't you?
> ...




You're an idiot! People are demanding Zimmerman be arrested and face a jury of his peers! That's a far cry from being convicted. 

YOU on the other hand have done everything in your power to paint Martin as a thug who deserved what he got. Ass.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 12, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


 
People claiming the *evidence* proved Zimmerman was a *murderer*, that the *evidence* proved anything, or that the *evidence* showed corruption on the part of the police dept and the da's office before the evidence was ever released, and prior to the investigation being completed...

those are the idiots. And I think you're one of them.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 12, 2012)

If stupidity was grounds for imprisonment, you'd never see the light of day, pballs.


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> If stupidity was grounds for imprisonment, you'd never see the light of day, pballs.



your boyz goin down beotch....get over it


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 12, 2012)

My boys are fine...I don't refer to non-whites as *boys* unless they are actually kids.

Nice of you to show that racism for us, though.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


>



That's a flattering pose for Rati....


----------



## Ariux (Apr 12, 2012)

Vidi said:


> You're an idiot! People are demanding Zimmerman be arrested and face a jury of his peers! That's a far cry from being convicted.
> 
> YOU on the other hand have done everything in your power to paint Martin as a thug who deserved what he got. Ass.



As soon that piece-of-shit African is acquitted, your racist lynch mob will get the turd-world Obama administration to charge Zimmerman with Civil Rights violations.

Trayvon is a thug who got what was coming to him.   And, his supporters are morons and racists.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Apr 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> If stupidity was grounds for imprisonment, you'd never see the light of day, pballs.



In your case, you probably would have been executed years ago.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 12, 2012)

theliq said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Severe gun control there should be 0 murders.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 12, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's probably the only time she get's a head of something stuck in her ass.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 12, 2012)

theliq said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I dare you to live in a US inner city with no CCW law!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 12, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



"I think he is guilty and should do the time" is people are demanding he be arrested and face a jury.
You are not very swift there Moe. Try again. 
Martin was a thug, burglar and truant. Sorry you are not bright enough to know that but we will give you a pass this time because you are young and naive times gullible.
But like I said 1000 times yet your lack of comprehension fails to grasp that, just because Martin is a thug, burglar and truant does not give Zimmerman a right to shoot him. 
Comprehende or do I need to get a translator for you?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw Trayvon's mother on this morning.
"This incident was an accident"
She is right, not 2nd degree murder. An accident.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 12, 2012)

If Zimmerman was beaten as badly as claimed, why didn't the Sanford PD stand him up in front of the cop car camera to document it?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> I saw Trayvon's mother on this morning.
> "This incident was an accident"
> She is right, not 2nd degree murder. An accident.



She's since retracted that statement...............



> Updated at 1:15 p.m. ET: Trayvon Martin's mother retracted her comments that she believes her son's fatal shooting by George Zimmerman was an accident, telling MSNBC-TV on Thursday afternoon that she actually believes "George Zimmerman stalked my son and murdered him in cold blood."
> 
> In an interview Thursday morning on NBC's TODAY show, Sybrina Fulton had said: "I believe it was an accident. I believe that it just got out of control and he couldn't turn the clock back."
> 
> ...



U.S. News - Update: Trayvon Martin's mom retracts 'accident' characterization, says Zimmerman killed him in 'cold blood'


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 12, 2012)

So..I guess this shows she's on crack?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 12, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Zimmerman was beaten as badly as claimed, why didn't the Sanford PD stand him up in front of the cop car camera to document it?



Not their job to do that. 
The Sanford Fire Department treated him at the scene.
The incident report CLEARLY STATES "Zimmerman treated at the scene by SFD"
For LIABILITY reasons they have to hand him off to the medical personnel. The police DO NOT treat at the scene except in some cases where it is life threatening.
Why do you keep grasping at straws to prove there were no injuries to Zimmerman?
Get over it. He had injuries and they are documented FULLY in the SFD trip report which is not public record.
Ever heard of a trip report from EMT? It is mandatory in all states.
So when that comes out and it will, and it states that Zimmerman treated for broken nose and lacerations to the back of the head will you finally hang it up?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> So..I guess this shows she's on crack?



Got something to back this up, or are you assuming that she's on crack because she changed what she said yesterday, or are you assuming she's on crack because she's black?

If it's because she changed her position, then Romney's been smoking it for months.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 12, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw Trayvon's mother on this morning.
> ...



Her lawyer told her. 
Incredible, the woman was being honest and she changes her story for a better shot at the liability insurance policy in the civil suit.
Talk about a lack of integrity.
I was right to begin with. I posted on how I admired her for that and look what happens.
Such a terrible thing this entire circus is. 
No doubt in my mind now that the Martins are being led like sheep by the race pimps and attorneys.
So sad and evern sadder a lot of the public is so naive to even know what it is going on.


----------



## Emma (Apr 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> So..I guess this shows she's on crack?



*"The 'accident' I was referring to was the fact that George  Zimmerman and my son ever crossed paths.* *  It was an accidental  encounter. If George Zimmerman hadn't gotten out  of his vehicle, this  entire incident would have been avoided.*"


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 12, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > So..I guess this shows she's on crack?
> ...



If her son would not have POSSIBLY jumped on Zimmerman FIRST then this entire incident would have been avoided.
YOU AND I do not know what happened. 
NEITHER does this publicity hungry mother that has been on TV too much AFTER Zimmerman was arrested.
"We just want an arrest"
NO, they want publicity for their civil suit.
Why the hell is this woman STILL giving interviews AFTER the arrest?
PUBLICITY.
Damn, WAKE THE HELL UP. This is getting outrageous.


----------



## Emma (Apr 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Oh stop.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 12, 2012)

Emma said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Why is she on TV after the arrest?
What mother would continue to do that?
What good does it do?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> She's since retracted that statement...............
> 
> U.S. News - Update: Trayvon Martin's mom retracts 'accident' characterization, says Zimmerman killed him in 'cold blood'



Did Lord Obama contact her directly?







"I am Trayvons father.."


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 12, 2012)

Emma said:


> All this mother wanted was for the man who killed her son to answer for what he did. Wouldn't you?



Yeah, and I'd be all over my ex for letting him go out that nite while he was on suspension from school too.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



sells more tshirts so she can make more money off of her patents?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 12, 2012)

Emma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > So..I guess this shows she's on crack?
> ...



If her son, who was suspended from school had been disciplined and grounded and that grounding enforced, he wouldn't be dead either.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 12, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw Trayvon's mother on this morning.
> ...



MSNBC Al Sharpton & Ben Crump got on her ass for being honest.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 12, 2012)

She also referred to her son as a young man.

Not a child.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> She also referred to her son as a young man.
> 
> Not a child.



Your children are always your children, no matter what age they reach.

I have a 31 year old, she is still my child.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 12, 2012)

Not so stupid considering the wackos were screeching "ANYONE WHO KILLS A CHILD DESERVES TO DIE!!" just a couple of days ago...the fact that Trayvon was a so-called *child* was the justification for calling for Zimmerman's lynching.


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> My boys are fine...I don't refer to non-whites as *boys* unless they are actually kids.
> 
> Nice of you to show that racism for us, though.



*ya boy !!!!*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6kfUxCpWqE]Yeah Boy!!!!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Not so stupid considering the wackos were screeching "ANYONE WHO KILLS A CHILD DESERVES TO DIE!!" just a couple of days ago...the fact that Trayvon was a so-called *child* was the justification for calling for Zimmerman's lynching.



Zimmerman you mean aka datnigga ?...that zimmerman ?


----------



## sitarro (Apr 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Not so stupid considering the wackos were screeching "ANYONE WHO KILLS A CHILD DESERVES TO DIE!!" just a couple of days ago...the fact that Trayvon was a so-called *child* was the justification for calling for Zimmerman's lynching.



I agree, in the span of less than a year, Trayvon could have been in Afghanistan, he was NOT a child. My Father, along with many more, lied about his age when he was 17 to get into the Army Air Corps, he was flying missions out of England within a year. The media purposely showed nothing but photographs that were a minimum of 3 years old to tug at the heart strings of every parent, that was a huge distortion of the fact that this so called child was a 6'-3" wanna be gangsta. I don't give a shit about the weight difference, the leverage of a 6'3" guy's swing, especially when hitting unexpectedly, will deck most anyone. Look how quickly the taller guy in the viral video from Baltimore went down when he was sucker punched by the smaller shithead that had just stolen his car keys. It is certainly not hard to picture Zimmerman being knocked senseless by the towering teenager only to be jumped on and pounded on the ground. If he then pulled his gun to defend himself and the rage and adrenalin filled Trayvon saw it, his natural instinct would have been to take it away from Zimmerman which could have easily led to the gun going off into his chest......... this just isn't that hard to figure out. 
The apologist can continue to pretend that Trayvon was minding his own business with a halo above his head but I highly doubt it. The mere fact that we were led to believe he was a wonderful little angel tells me to think different.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 12, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Not so stupid considering the wackos were screeching "ANYONE WHO KILLS A CHILD DESERVES TO DIE!!" just a couple of days ago...the fact that Trayvon was a so-called *child* was the justification for calling for Zimmerman's lynching.
> ...



Might be a good idea not to use the words of a grieving mother to whip up a lynch mob too.

Everyone seems to agree that Zimmerman would not be safe if he gets out on bail. Why is that ? Are Floridians just violent by nature or is it something else they are afraid to say?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



The same question could be posed about the parents of Casey Anthony as well.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> She also referred to her son as a young man.
> 
> Not a child.



My Grandparents (who raised me after my mother died when I was 8), started calling me a young man when I hit 13 years old, even though by most definitions, I could still be considered a child at that age as well.

Keep grabbing at straws Krusty Twit, first it was she's on crack, now it's that she called her son a young man which means in your pinhead little brain that he's an adult.

Keep going Krusty Twit.................just keep rolling with the bullshit.................


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 12, 2012)

sitarro said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Not so stupid considering the wackos were screeching "ANYONE WHO KILLS A CHILD DESERVES TO DIE!!" just a couple of days ago...the fact that Trayvon was a so-called *child* was the justification for calling for Zimmerman's lynching.
> ...


Many of these things have been covered over and over here (back and forth), but some have to work it politically to their benefit somehow, in order to work out the long term values of this inccident in which had turned deadly in a traggic way, but yet ended up being a firestorm for others in what they see as a useful thing in so many other ways for them. Some people hope for a political outcome way on down the road now from it all, where there is a larger agenda attached to a larger picture at hand in all of this for some, and this has been fueled by people who have spouted off their mouths big time in direct evidence of, and they have revealed their agenda's, their racism, their biases and hopes in the ways that this has been spun and spun and spun in order to go now in their favor regardless of what actually happened that traggic night. 

This thing had to go to trial, but can there actually be a fair trial in such a circus atmosphere, in which will seek now to intimidate the judge possibly, and the court or anything else that can be intimidated in order to control the outcome, in which for some (alot is riding upon), where justice may not be the only thing looked for in all of this by some anylonger, and that is just sad at the end of the day for Justice, Trayvon, and Zimmerman.

What if Zimmerman and Trayvons mother came together, and Zimmerman spoke to her saying that what happened that night was a traggedy of epic preporptions, and that he had mistaken Trayvon for a possible suspect in the area, (by my understanding) so he Zimmerman was asked to get a closer look see, of who the man was (description), but Trayvon was in a hoodie, so Zimmerman couldnot tell immediately his color or other traits for identifying Trayvon (while talking to 9-11 on the phone), then Trayvon came closer (Zimmerman began identifying him), and this is when Trayvon got leary of the man (zimmerman), for watching him, so he tried to get away from him, but was followed briefly by Zimmerman ( where the 9-11 operator told him that ("we don't need you to do that"), zimmerman replied OK... Trayvon had then somehow avaded him, as Zimmerman turned back to return to his truck for his own safety (not knowing who Trayvon was or might have been), when all of a sudden (by my understanding) Trayvon surprised Zimmerman (asking if he Zimmerman had a problem), and when Zimmerman said no, Trayvon said well you do now and decked Zimmerman (understandably), then in the struggle between the two, a gun goes off and kills Trayvon, allowing Zimmerman to get up at that point, brush himself off, and begin to realize that he had just shot a young man who was un-armed & later found to be innocent. The cops came and arrested Zimmerman (placing him in cufffs) and Zimmermans life had changed forever, as an innocent man lay dead on the ground by his hand mistakenly. 

What if Trayvons mother begins to see the mistakes that were made that fateful night by both men involved, and see's that Zimmerman is not the racist that he was painted out to be by the media, but just a neighborhood watchmen who made a huge mistake, and decides at that point that Zimmerman need not suffer at the hands of what had happened that night to her son, in which is "the media trying to also do to Zimmerman" (profile him) without all the facts and evidence at hand, in which is shockingly the same thing that was done to her son Trayvon that night by Zimmerman, in which led to the traggic event ?

What if she truly finds that Zimmerman, once she meets him, is not the dog racist the media had painted him out to be, but instead is a person who had made a huge mis-judgement in his life, that ultimately cost her son his life in the situation (finding Zimmerman terribly sorrowful for the situation), where she also realizes that Trayvon (knowing him), may have added to the mistakes that were made that night as well, in which led to his death at the hands of Zimmerman on a very confused night in which the two had become engaged, and yes of course these two men came together in a highly suspicious way of each other (due the crime in the area sadly enough), thus leading to a traggedy that left one man dead and another in terminal grief over the death of an innocent person in which was traggically killed on that very sad night? 

What if Trayvons mother forgives Zimmerman somehow, and wishes that no more confusion comes of this traggic situation anylonger, where another mans life also hangs in the balance now, as a result of it all ? 

Until these people all meet up with each other somehow soon, and stop all the media circus over the event, a proper trial cannot be conducted.

Long live the United States of America, and may justice find her way in all that is needed by her, for she is the greatest Nation to have ever strived to Unite under God, in peace, in honor and in faith.

Again what is this watchmen thing that goes on, and who hires them, why aren't they (these watchmen) properly clothed for identification purposes, where as these are the issues that need to be adressed big time also as a result of this traggic case, because these issues led to a traggedy that wouldnot have occured, if these simple protocols would have been followed. The Gardian Angels dress with a dress code, and they have a protocol, what happened here is simply rediculous.

My prayers go out to all who are involved directly in this situation, and I hope it is resolved decently and in order. I have no vile accusations against Trayvon, and I have no vile accusations gainst Zimmerman, except to comment upon what I have been reading in it all, that causes me to wonder what exactly did happen between these two on that traggic night down in FLa. and how can it be avoided in the future... God Bless


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 12, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Exactly. they are both doing it for the publicity.
Thanks for pointing that out.
Sick isn't it? Exploiting your children for personal gain.
Excellent point.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 12, 2012)

Now, I want to know why others aren't considered by the justice department (to be brought in and given a stern talkin to), for their role in inciting violence, conspiricy to commit murder, blunt racism and calls for riots in the streets as well ?

I can't figure out why Spike Lee isn't on the carpet tommorow for giving out an addy of a person who is presumed innocent, until proven guilty in a court of law (i.e. he took matters into his own hands), when he is supposed to be a level headed and role model person in society, instead of a petty vigilanti as he had become when committed such an act as he had committed ?

Anybody have the answers to this type of stuff in respect to this case ?

Justice should be blind always, and it is our duty as citizens to make sure that justice remains blind always, and not the opposite.


----------



## theliq (Apr 12, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


 Well we do have a CRIMINAL ELEMENT IN AUSTRALIA the 20 odd per year are mostly Drug Dealers HOORAY and some Bickie Gangs,who obtain illegal weapons but 20 out of 22million in todays world is a good effort by the government and law enforcement.

Anyway what authority do you have saying that the figure be 0  ???????? coming from a GUN TOTING GUN CULTURED INDIVIDUAL SUCH AS YOU,WHO AGREES WITH GUNS.

BUT all your and others figures are crap properganda from the US GUN LOBBY........We FUCKED THEM OFF OUT OF OUR COUNTRY YEARS AGO,THEY ARE AND WERE FOUND TO BE LIARS AND PROFITEERS.tl


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



1000 times?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 13, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



A lot of "what ifs" in that post.  What if, the stolen jewels found in Martin's backpack at school came from that neighborhood?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 13, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You sir are an idiot. 

If one of my daughters had been killed and the person who did it walked away without a charge, Id be screaming into every goddamned camera and microphone as loud as I could until something was done.

Its a national story now. You think the family isnt going to be asked questions? That they should just hide away until it all blows over? Youre living in fantasy land.

AND...the ONLY thing Ive heard the moptehr say since the arrest is," This is all we wanted. Just an arrest. Thank you."

Trayvon Martin's mom: "We simply wanted an arrest" - CBS News

Youve made some actually good points in this thread when you werent pushing the limits of good tastes and reason. Now simmer down a bit, get off your pedestal and speak from the facts.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 13, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Not so stupid considering the wackos were screeching "ANYONE WHO KILLS A CHILD DESERVES TO DIE!!" just a couple of days ago...the fact that Trayvon was a so-called *child* was the justification for calling for Zimmerman's lynching.
> ...


 
Wide birth?



I know what I'm trying to say, as I'm not trying to say it at all, but I'm saying it in reality.

I'm saying that you and the rest of the lynch mob get all het up using the term "child" as if he was a little baby boy with a lollipop, short pants and a straw hat.

And even his own mother calls him a young man and says it is the result of an unfortunate altercation instead of him being hunted down by a babykiller....


----------



## FireFly (Apr 13, 2012)

Sanford chief of police Bill Lee was on scene of the shooting of Trayvon the night of the shooting. He consulted with State Norman Wolfinger in person that night while Zimmerman was in custody. They decided not to charge Zimmerman & let him go. This was not about good ol boy racism in the Sanford PD, this case was dropped at the highest levels.

Also the surveillance video of Zimmerman at the police station that has been shown to us is actually a video of the video playing on a monitor. You can tell by the frame moving around. It is not the original video. The Sanford PD have the original higher definition video.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




My 23 year old daughter is still my baby. And she always will be.

I would expect ANY parent would agree.

And if you have children and can't at least empathize with Trayvons mother, then you're soulless.


----------



## paperview (Apr 13, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


I have an astounding  son in his 20's - and he'll *always* be my baby.


----------



## paperview (Apr 13, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...




Considering how unspooled NOL was, that's saying a lot.


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 13, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > She also referred to her son as a young man.
> ...



Since you brought it up, suppose this incident had gone the other way, and Trayvon Martin had killed Zimmerman. Would the 17 year-old Martin be charged and tried as a juvenile,or as an adult? If convicted, would he go to juvenile detention, or adult prison?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 13, 2012)

The Gadfly said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



If Trayvon had killed Zimmerman, then:

1) We never would have heard about it

2) He would have been arrested that night

3) He probably would have been tried as an adult

4) And, in my opinion, he could have said it was self defense because who knows who this strange guy is thats following him? 

Now, what if Trayvon was WHITE? Think Zimmerman would have been arrested then? Bet the cops would have listed Zimmerman as hispanic if THAT had been the case...


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 13, 2012)

When you return from make believe land, let us know and we'll continue the conversation.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> When you return from make believe land, let us know and we'll continue the conversation.



Youve yet to actually engage in conversation, trolly troll


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't engage in fantasy. Since that is all you deal in, you probably won't be having many meaningful convos with me, aside from me poining out your overweening vapidity.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 13, 2012)

Didn't I just say that..only about...Vidi? 

Is there an echo???


----------



## Emma (Apr 14, 2012)

FireFly said:


> Sanford chief of police Bill Lee was on scene of the shooting of Trayvon the night of the shooting. *He consulted with State Norman Wolfinger in person that night while Zimmerman was in custody. They decided not to charge Zimmerman & let him go.* This was not about good ol boy racism in the Sanford PD, this case was dropped at the highest levels.




In a statement issued Monday, Wolfinger denied any such meeting took place.
_I encourage the Justice Department to investigate and document  that no such meeting or communication occurred. I have been encouraging  those spreading the irresponsible rhetoric to stop and allow State  Attorney Angela Corey to complete her work._

New Accusations In Trayvon Martin Shooting « CBS Miami

more: 

Trayvon Martin Case: Martin Family Lawyers Allege Police Chief And Prosecutor Overruled Affidavit

War of words continues in Trayvon Martin case - CNN.com


----------



## theunbubba (Apr 14, 2012)

It was just a super late term abortion. I don't know what the libtards are worried about.


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 14, 2012)

I think If Trayvon wouldve killed Zimmerman, he would've got off on self defense. Zimmerman was armed and he was not.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, it all has gotten this far now, but isn't anyone curious beyond the traggedy, of why Trayvon went from being this great looking kid with so much potential and promise in the photo's shown early on, to a young man looking like he was heading for trouble in the latter photo's shown ? 

So I can't help but wonder, who became Trayvon's mentors later in his life, that had him engagng in the things he was engaged in on facebook as was reported, and who was taking him down into the ditches or influencing him to begin wearing what apeared to be gangsta style clothing (the hoodie), and sporting a gold grill in his mouth and (tatoo's,?), to my understanding, in which in no way represents the young man in the earlier photo's that were shown? These are all things that do show a possible huge change in Trayvon's character with a certain time period, by styles of clothes worn, the tatoos, the gold grill, and this all before this traggic night struck, in which ended his highly potential journey in life, as a great person to be a positive part of society for years to come ? 

What caused Zimmerman to profile Trayvon as a possible crimminal suspect in the area, when he was elected to patrol the area looking for possible suspects to be learking around, all due to the recent break in's that had occurred in the gated community or area?

If people don't adress these things with their kids, then there is a very high potential for these mistakes to be made again and again, and on and on in this nation (because the real bad guy's will use the young wanta be's as their shields), otherwise if they can keep the law guessing as to who is who out there on the streets, while they go about doing their bad business in society, then they have accomplished what they wanted to accomplish in it all, in which is to confuse the law by recruiting wanta be's as their unsuspecting decoy's in life, and all in hopes that the law will stay busy trying to weed it all out constantly, while they (they bad guy's) get away or run around in the confusion of it all (burgularizing, selling, raping, pilaging, killing, gangbanging etc.), while being shielded with their newly wanta be human shields, who these shields thought they were doing such a cool thing by associating themselves with these kinds of hardcore bad guy's, as it seems that they do more and more in society these days.  

These are mistakes that no parent wants for their children to become subjected to in their lives, so why don't the parents recognize by what it is that their kids are being engaged in, and subjected to, when the evidence is right there in their faces, or is it that they buy into this Hollywood mainstream TV ideals myth, that the youth can sport any style of clothing, wear tatoo's and gold grills that the gangsta's wear, whom stay in trouble and doing bad things, without any mistaken their children out on the streets as being a gangsta, criminal element etc. also, and this by law enforcement and/or other? If these young folks are found in a perfect storm so to speak, where too many elements of confusion all fall together at the wrong time, in which is what has happened (I think for the young smart looking highly potential young man in those photo's)-*Trayvon Martin*, who may have had all this that I speak of, happen to him on that traggic night down there in Fla. sadly enough, then who are we to blame as a result of ? Should Zimmerman only get the blame for mistakingly mis-indentifying Trayvon, or should the entire nation now be on trial in this situation?

What's it going to be parents, now what's it going to be?

Our public school system needs changed big time also, in order to protect these children (like Trayvon) from becoming subjected to these kinds of bad traits or wanta be actions that do develope in their lives, all in result of a badly or poorly run gooberment school system, and all because of who is allowed to influence the children freely within the public system, without any lines being set or any morals being recognized anylonger. 

The gooberment thinks that all young people (no matter) should be forced to come to school with each other, and this regardless of what these young people have become or have become subjected to as a result of their family issues or living situations out in society in their personal lives, and this before coming into the public school system. The system should have better ways of identifying troubled kids, before those kids begin influencing and leading other kids into their bad worlds in which they do or have lived, and thus do easily control. These young folks should be changed quickly to a school that knows how to deal with troubled kids, and not be allowed to remain in the public school systems/public population to long. Even in the prisonsystems, there is enough since to not allow the badest prisoners into the main population (keeping them seperate), so what happened to our public school systems, where we allow the wolf to come into contact with the helpless cub, who then gets eaten by the wolf, and the system just says sorry bout that ?


In the private school systems, do we hear of any of the graduates or young folks having these kinds of struggles in their lives while participating in that system, or getting into these kinds of situations in life, and if so, please do tell...Anyone have the stats or percentages ? 

We should be more willing to help highly potential kids, before they become subjected to the woe's of society, to get into a school of choice quickly by the parents wanting them to, and not just left outside in the rain for the storms to come and take them away finally, while those who are allowed by their parents struggles to get on the inside, yet watch helplessly as this does happen to those who couldnot get in early on as a result of their unfortunate lives and failures found, in which does surround them sadly so much in their lives, making it to late for them as a result of. There is a time period in which to catch these good youths before it's to late for them to be saved, and that time period is evidenced in the early photo's of Trayvon, before the latter photo's of Trayvon, where it is clearly seen that a change had taken place in his life or was taking place in his life.. NOW WHAT HAPPENED TO TRAYVON ???????????? Was he a victim of a broken home, or did he access or get access to the wrong folks as a result of such in his life or did the bad folks get access to him as a result of so many things going bad for him in his family life. If he threw the first punch, was it in fear for his life, or was it something he had learned out on the street to do, in order to be a tough guy, that allows nothing anymore in his life to ever threaten him or belittle him, because he was now a man and a tough man at that, and all as a result of having to become tough in is life, or as a result of his life living under certain circumstances in his life ?  

This nation has work to do, and it best not continue to let it all just fade away into the shadows once again, because it won't work.

It hurts me to see such a good looking kid in those photo's fall victim to the woe's of society in this away, and we need to adress these kinds of problems in America, in so that they don't allow for this stuff to continue in America on and on and on and on in America.

Now who was this Zimmerman, and what drove him in his life to end up in the situation he had ended up in? Anyone? The court or trial will now tell us hopefully.

We must adress what has happened in both of these indivduals lives now, or we will not learn how to avoid this for our young people again, if we don't study this for what it all is in it's entirety....I am moving on and into the bigger picture, and hope all will also do the same............. God Bless!


----------



## paperview (Apr 14, 2012)

> ...who was taking him down into the ditches or influencing him to begin  wearing what apeared to be gangsta style clothing (the hoodie), and  sporting a gold grill in his mouth and (tatoo's,?)
> ...



I stopped here.

A hoodie is "gangsta" clothing?  Are you serious?

The grill was a fake one that none of his friends ever saw him wear. 17 year old boys acting tough for a pic.  Yeah. When does THAT ever happen?

Tattoos are now a sign of being a violent 'gangsta' thug??

You can't be serious.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 14, 2012)

paperview said:


> > ...who was taking him down into the ditches or influencing him to begin  wearing what apeared to be gangsta style clothing (the hoodie), and  sporting a gold grill in his mouth and (tatoo's,?)
> > ...
> 
> 
> ...


I am serious, because these things are a kin to a specific type of culture being promoted, in which we all already know of and do deal with on a daily baisis in America, that is producing traggedy after traggedy in that world as we know it, and Trayvon was in the early stages of beginning to think that possibly the gang culture (by my understanding of the pic's), in which a gang culture had capitalized on these styles and looks in society first, was undoubtedly something that was thought to be cool and unique looking for him Trayvon, when looking forward & not backwards in his life.

The hoodie sadly is worn mostly by thugs or gang members out in society (illustrating mostly rebellion or a want to be different than the most of us are in society), just as the pants are, where the crotch is down to ones knees, shockingly, and is also a style or trait of gang and thug culture, but since it all had become so popular in a youth culture that for some reason thinks that it is all so cool, hollywood and corporations began quickly making money off of it all, by glorifying it in movies and aparell/clothing, in which allows a wanta be to look the part, and feel the part, even though they are not a part of that hardcore culture themselves, justy like (weekened Harley riders are not a part of the hardcore sect of that culture all the same). Many groups are sometimes cleaned up by being adopted by society, but then society can easily sometimes become corrupted by adopting these cultures also (not good). 

I say tell this to the Zimmermans of the world, because somehow he got lost in the message of it all, and figured that anyone walking with that kind of atire on, just has to be someone of suspicion, but why was that ? Where did Zimmerman go wrong in his life, or what was his lifes experiences leading up to that point, where the two came together on that traggic night?

Do you think that our youth, who are now trying to identify with gang culture in a stylistic way, is a good and innocent thing to do in society ? There is a teaching that rebellion is good for the youth in society against (lets call it the machine), and this goes for those who feel that the machine had let them down for whatever reasons in their life, so they teach the youth to reject the machine at every turn, and there is corporations along with hollywood, who key on this rebellion out in society, and they begin making styles and promoting fads and styles for money around this rebellion. When this happens, it's because people have been programed now to think that if it is coming out of hollywood, and with the cool clothing to match, then it must be ok for my child to engage in these things as well. However, out in the real world things can go very wrong with this adoption, yet all depending.

I want people to go back and enter the world of "leave it to beaver", and yes it was a white mans culture being promoted back then to their own kind so to speak, and then compare that to what is being promoted today by different cultures that number so many now in America. Just go back and do your history on these things, and then ask yourself where have we all come today in our societies as we know them? The same innocence and dreams that were promoted on that show in message of, (yes it was mainly directed for white culture who were in the majority back then or to who ever else chose to watch and listen to as well), where as these messages are also obtainable for all cultures in America if they so choose them as colorless messages in which many have since chosen or drawn from, because these message are no longer just a white peoples culture to be promoted in America, but can easily be adopted and promoted as an American cuture for all, in order to suit the needs of all parents and their children in message there of, who wish that their kids were a part of that type of culture being promoted back then in the innocence of, as opposed to what is being promoted for these youth today in our society in message there of. 

I have black friends who talk about when we all grew up back in the day, and how we watched the shows in which they liked as well (even though they were many shows of white people engaging in comedy and good character back then), they drew from the messages mainly found in them, and not the colors of the people found mosty on the shows), and that was great that the whites had promoted these kinds of good messages back then amongst themselves as a culture (in which blacks enjoyed so much also), because it was good, and now that all has changed even more to the better, and their are good messages being promoted that all races can embrace together, as is being done by all, where blacks have great shows with good messages (Bill Cosby) etc. where whites enjoy this show so much as well, and then there are the black and white shows together in cast, where also a great message is being promoted for all as well in these shows too.. 

This is all great and productive stuff found in our society, but when hollywood begins lifiting up and promoting bad cultures in our society, as if they are being good and cool for our youth to follow, then houston we have a huge problem, and that problem leads possibly once again to exactly what brought about the confusion on that traggic night (I'm thinking) between Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 14, 2012)

theliq said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


On what authority? Why are people being killed when they have no access to guns? How is it happening? 



> Anyway what authority do you have saying that the figure be 0  ???????? coming from a GUN TOTING GUN CULTURED INDIVIDUAL SUCH AS YOU,WHO AGREES WITH GUNS.


 Sorry I never gave any stats. Care to  explain why so many people are being murdered who don't have access to guns? 0 deaths should be the only acceptable number for your country.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 14, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Guns aren't the only way to kill people stupid, you can also use knives, swords, crossbows, etc.

More of your partisan hackery and hyperbole I see.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 14, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



People are still being killed without guns? OH my goodness you stupid fuck that should be unacceptable. Maybe people should be armed


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 14, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Lol! He didn't see the trap you layed for him. Poor ABS.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 14, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Even when you tell him what happen he won't get it.


----------



## Peach (Apr 14, 2012)

theunbubba said:


> It was just a super late term abortion. I don't know what the libtards are worried about.



YOU are ANOTHER sicko.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 14, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




As a testiment to one of the greatest societies that is free in the world today, we have one that exist as the United States of America, where with the freedom of guns being found in the hands of the good citizens, it stands as a testiment to our great society & freedom here, and it stands as a testiment to keeping our freedoms in which we have symbolically always had within it. Our government, if it is always doing the right thing, should cherish and hold onto our great freedoms with all it's might, as this is the job they have been elected to do, and not the opposite to be the case.  Other nations should be at awe over our great freedoms here, and they should be using our good part as a model for their nations to also be free, instead of living in chains and bondage as so many nations still do, and are right now to this very day living as such.

What has happend now, is not that we still have guns on our person, but rather an erosion of morals and character within our society has been developing and pushed hard over the years, but by whom?, Our nation has slowly eroded in our freedoms and values here, where people as they fall, become dangerous if left with guns in their hands during their fall or after their fall (I think) is the governments position, in which it is found flirting with under certain administrations, who are a scary bunch to say the least about them when we see this. 

We all know who is eroding us and why, but why are we so seperated now as a people, that we can't even defend ourselves against this erosion (not with guns, but with our unity as a people in the voting booths) against our ultimate fall in relation to it all ? It's time to unify people, and I mean now ! 

What has this nation put up with, that has eroded her in these ways, that she as a nation of good citizens have since lost their way (so sadly) under "certain government administrations" when they have won the day (or) by these other greedy administrations, when they had won the day  ?

The Trayvon and Zimmerman case, is an account of the erosions found in our societies once again, that has also atested to the failings of our society under our elite managers of this nation, who are supposed to be working always for the betterment of our society, and not just for the betterment of their pocketbooks instead. To long we have worked for the betterment of ones greed over another, and this has opened up the door for many attrocities to take place within it all, because being greedy is being corrupt, and once your society becomes so corrupt and greedy, it begins to fall apart very badly, thus upsetting the very foundation for which she once stood upon. I am for gun ownership always, as a testimony to our freedoms and great nation, and when we see this go away, then we are no longer free as a nation.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 14, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> The Trayvon and Zimmerman case, is an account of the erosions found in our societies once again, that has also atested to the failings of our society under our elite managers of this nation, who are supposed to be working always for the betterment of our society, and not just for the betterment of their pocketbooks instead.



You're a coward for blaming "elite managers" for the erosion of society.  Liberals are to blame.  The whole Left.  Look, we have the Jewish media and the Black community rushing to the defense of a gangster wanna-be, while demonizing a man for defending himself and his neighborhood.

Those elite managers have no power except what the liberal (and false-conservative) masses give them.


----------



## Peach (Apr 14, 2012)

Ariux said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The Trayvon and Zimmerman case, is an account of the erosions found in our societies once again, that has also atested to the failings of our society under our elite managers of this nation, who are supposed to be working always for the betterment of our society, and not just for the betterment of their pocketbooks instead.
> ...



JEWISH media?


----------



## Ariux (Apr 14, 2012)

Peach said:


> JEWISH media?



I realize as a Liberal, you pride yourself in believing lies.  That's such a pathetic thing to be.

I've seen some of the stars of Good Christian Bitches insisting that GCB isn't antiChristian.  But, is just having fun with hypocrisy.  Yet, here's a list of the producers of the show:

Darren Star
Gretchen J. Berg
Aaron Harberts
Aaron Kaplan
Alan Poul
Robert Harling

Find one that isn't a Jew.   At the top of the list is a fag Jew, Darren Star.   Do you want me to believe that he has no desire to bash Christianity?


----------



## Peach (Apr 14, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JEWISH media?
> ...



I've never seen that TV show. Is Murdoch Jewish also? Bill Gates (MSnbc). Harling is Presbyterian by the way.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ariux said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The Trayvon and Zimmerman case, is an account of the erosions found in our societies once again, that has also atested to the failings of our society under our elite managers of this nation, who are supposed to be working always for the betterment of our society, and not just for the betterment of their pocketbooks instead.
> ...


The people are mostly sheep sadly these days, and they reflect what the managers have allowed or made them into being, so get off your high horse and deal with the truth of it all..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 16, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> People are still being killed without guns? OH my goodness you stupid fuck that should be unacceptable. Maybe people should be armed



The goal isn't to reduce murder, the goal is to make people incapable of self-defense.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 16, 2012)

There are over 100 cold cases of murder in Atlanta and 90% of them are blacks. Many of those cases they know full well who the killer is and know that there were eye witnesses right there on the scene when the killing went down. But wait a damn minute here! The guy that is suspected is not white so no demonstrations, no Al Sharpton, no national media distorting the entire case much less even reporting it. None of the witnesses will testify in court for fear of retribution from the friends and family of the killers. 
I feel so sorry for these good folks as they live in communities where threats, violence, intimidation and an entire culture of violence is accepted as almost normal. These poor folks have their loved ones slaughtered and then see the focus on a white guy in Florida that is charged with killing a black man.
They see no justice at all because the media, the Al Sharptons of the world and other folks in their communities would rather play the race card and blame whitey than help those in need right in their own communities.


----------



## paperview (Apr 16, 2012)

Peach said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


That's Stormfront/KKK talk for "I'm an anti-Semitic, racist motherfucker."


----------



## Peach (Apr 16, 2012)

paperview said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



That explains the love of the killer, and inhumane attitude toward the victim.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 16, 2012)

Lynch mob alert...


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 16, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> There are over 100 cold cases of murder in Atlanta and 90% of them are blacks. Many of those cases they know full well who the killer is and know that there were eye witnesses right there on the scene when the killing went down. But wait a damn minute here! The guy that is suspected is not white so no demonstrations, no Al Sharpton, no national media distorting the entire case much less even reporting it. None of the witnesses will testify in court for fear of retribution from the friends and family of the killers.
> I feel so sorry for these good folks as they live in communities where threats, violence, intimidation and an entire culture of violence is accepted as almost normal. These poor folks have their loved ones slaughtered and then see the focus on a white guy in Florida that is charged with killing a black man.
> They see no justice at all because the media, the Al Sharptons of the world and other folks in their communities would rather play the race card and blame whitey than help those in need right in their own communities.


Why are you angry at Al Sharpton?

The venom and pure rage that you have for Reverend Al Sharpton drips and oozes off your every statement.

What has Al Sharpton done to you?


----------



## Meister (Apr 16, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > There are over 100 cold cases of murder in Atlanta and 90% of them are blacks. Many of those cases they know full well who the killer is and know that there were eye witnesses right there on the scene when the killing went down. But wait a damn minute here! The guy that is suspected is not white so no demonstrations, no Al Sharpton, no national media distorting the entire case much less even reporting it. None of the witnesses will testify in court for fear of retribution from the friends and family of the killers.
> ...



Oh stop it...both Jackson and Sharpton are only promoting racism, it's transparent to most, even to the Black.

MLK had Jackson figured out and didn't trust him.....way back in the day.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 16, 2012)

Meister said:


> Oh stop it...both Jackson and Sharpton are only promoting racism, it's transparent to most, even to the Black.
> 
> MLK had Jackson figured out and didn't trust him.....way back in the day.



This doesn't make sense.

You and your ilk keep saying nonsense like "they're promoting racism"

However, you never quite state how.

So I'm asking,  how is Al Sharpton "promoting racism?"


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 16, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > There are over 100 cold cases of murder in Atlanta and 90% of them are blacks. Many of those cases they know full well who the killer is and know that there were eye witnesses right there on the scene when the killing went down. But wait a damn minute here! The guy that is suspected is not white so no demonstrations, no Al Sharpton, no national media distorting the entire case much less even reporting it. None of the witnesses will testify in court for fear of retribution from the friends and family of the killers.
> ...


What the HECK is wrong w/you woman!?!?





			
				koshergrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -299 reputation points from koshergrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


How am I "promoting racism?"

You wouldn't know racism if it put on a white hood, donned the Confederate Flag on an old pickup truck and pistol whipped you in the face before lynching you on a tree.

*SMH*


----------



## Meister (Apr 16, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Oh stop it...both Jackson and Sharpton are only promoting racism, it's transparent to most, even to the Black.
> ...



You wouldn't know it or acknowlege it if it came up and slapped you in the face, Marc.  
Like I said, most know and even the Blacks know.  So go peddle your wares elseware on the subject.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 16, 2012)

Meister said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


That's what I thought...can't produce a single, solitary, valid shred of evidence backing up your BOGUS claims on "promoting racism"

You're pathetic.


----------



## Meister (Apr 16, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


No, you're pathetic and part of the problem, Marc...make no mistake about that.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 16, 2012)

Right, coming from an individual who CANNOT produce a SINGLE, SOLITARY, VALID shred of evidence of this BOGUS "promoting racism" claim that you just can't seem to stop repeating.

Yeah...that'll sure hold up in a Court of Law....


----------



## Meister (Apr 16, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Right, coming from an individual who CANNOT produce a SINGLE, SOLITARY, VALID shred of evidence of this BOGUS "promoting racism" claim that you just can't seem to stop repeating.
> 
> Yeah...that'll sure hold up in a Court of Law....



Blinded by the light, huh?


----------



## paperview (Apr 16, 2012)

For those who questioned that he was even *at* a 7 Eleven:


> A corporate spokeswoman for 7-Eleven said on Thursday they have a video   secured at corporate headquarters showing Martin the night he was   killed.
> 
> An executive with 7-Eleven viewed the tape and can confirm: "he observed   an African American male in a hoodie purchase Skittles and an iced tea  *between 6 and 6:30 that evening."*


Georgia Students Gather In Sanford For Trayvon Martin - Trayvon Martin Extended Coverage News Story - WESH Orlando


----------



## Peach (Apr 16, 2012)

paperview said:


> For those who questioned that he was even *at* a 7 Eleven:
> 
> 
> > A corporate spokeswoman for 7-Eleven said on Thursday they have a video   secured at corporate headquarters showing Martin the night he was   killed.
> ...


So much for "the thug stole"; WHERE IS THE RECEIPT, the nut cases asked......................................


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 16, 2012)

paperview said:


> For those who questioned that he was even *at* a 7 Eleven:
> 
> 
> > A corporate spokeswoman for 7-Eleven said on Thursday they have a video   secured at corporate headquarters showing Martin the night he was   killed.
> ...



These people are going to kuntinue "questioning" until the hard, cold truth comes crashing down on them like Thor's hammer...guilty verdict for Zimmerman.

Then they'll wail and moan and gnash their teeth crying on and on and on about how he never stood a chance for a fair trial based on the "librul meedya" demonizing him.

...watch.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 16, 2012)

Loon.


----------



## Meister (Apr 16, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > For those who questioned that he was even *at* a 7 Eleven:
> ...



I know that you're too much of a partisan hack to understand that "these people" just want a trial in the court of law and not in the media...PERIOD.  Innocent or guilty, makes no different to "these people".  You prove yourself to be such a goofball, Marc.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 16, 2012)

paperview said:


> For those who questioned that he was even *at* a 7 Eleven:
> 
> 
> > A corporate spokeswoman for 7-Eleven said on Thursday they have a video   secured at corporate headquarters showing Martin the night he was   killed.
> ...



It was less than a 15 minute walk from 7 Eleven to where Trayvon was staying. Why did it take him an hour to get back? He had to be doing something other than walking. He may have been casing homes. He also had over 6 minutes to go 800 feet to get into the house he was staying at after Zimmerman dialed 911. It should have only taken 1 or 2 minutes. Martin had to have circled back or hid & launched an ambush on Zimmerman.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 16, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > There are over 100 cold cases of murder in Atlanta and 90% of them are blacks. Many of those cases they know full well who the killer is and know that there were eye witnesses right there on the scene when the killing went down. But wait a damn minute here! The guy that is suspected is not white so no demonstrations, no Al Sharpton, no national media distorting the entire case much less even reporting it. None of the witnesses will testify in court for fear of retribution from the friends and family of the killers.
> ...



Ill tell you straight out. Even when I agree with Sharpton, I cant stand to listen to him speak. Hes got that used car salesman meets southern baptist preacher thing going on and its just turns me off to anything he says.

And whats worse, hes not even a good speaker. How he became a communtiy leader is beyond me. 

The man just bugs me.

and if he bugs ME that much, I can only imagine the HATE that he must stir up in people who disagree with him.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 16, 2012)

Meister said:


> I know that you're too much of a partisan hack to understand that "these people" just want a trial in the court of law and not in the media...PERIOD.  Innocent or guilty, makes no different to "these people".  You prove yourself to be such a goofball, Marc.



The grand jury didn't indict this Texas shooter, so he was not arrested or charged.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPuM_XAo2BE"]911 Call of Texas Man, Shoots Two Robbers[/ame]


----------



## Vidi (Apr 16, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Oh stop it...both Jackson and Sharpton are only promoting racism, it's transparent to most, even to the Black.
> ...



Im not saying he promotes racism but the hatred of him pretty much started right here:

Tawana Brawley rape allegations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That case really tainted any future dealings Sharpton may have had. It was reported at the time that Sharpton actually said he could use this case to become the H.N.I.C. This was all pre internet so anything that got out entered the public subconscious and stayed there.

To this day, no one really knows what was true and what was fabricated. It was Sharptons Chappaquiddick.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 16, 2012)

Vidi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


OK, how long are people going to hold that against him?
Has he not learned and grown from that experience?
I mean...when do those people who use that as THE evidence of hating Reverend Al Sharpton finally move on with their lives?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 16, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



How long are we going to hold that one night against Micheal Richards? Or OJ Simpson? Or Mel Gibson? ( ok in Mels case its more than one night )

If youre a public figure you cant make mistakes like that. It means you will never reach the heights you might have ahd that certain event not happened. Ted Kennedy could be a Sneator but never really had a chance at the presidency because of Chappaquiddick.  It becomes part of who they are publicly. And people, good honest people, will look at that person and try to judge them for what they are now and in the backs of their minds, theres that event. 

\Now take that and apply it to someone who disagrees with that public figures viewpoint. And that thing in the backs of their minds becomes something 100 times bigger, even when they dont know thats whats spurring them on.

You cant hold it against people for being human. Thats all they can be. 

And anyone in the public eye needs to understand that.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 17, 2012)

I've forgiven Michael Richards a long time ago, I chalked it up as he was under pressure so it never really resonated w/me.
OJ Simpson, I didn't believe he killed the lady...she had seedy connections, was a drug addict and probably owed the wrong people some serious money. I think OJ MAY have known more about it though.
Ted Kennedy was running for President, which is more scrutiny and has a higher standard, also many political implications...so that's apples and oranges here.
The test isn't so much what they did, but how they've responded and changed SINCE they did it.
Interesting that you'd find a person that's defending the killer George Zimmerman, talking about never forgiving someone for a SINGLE act in their lives though.

Interesting...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 17, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> OK, how long are people going to hold that against him?



About the same amount of time we hold the Bobby Kennedy thing against PLO operative, Sirhan Sirhan.

Why do you ask?



> Has he not learned and grown from that experience?
> I mean...when do those people who use that as THE evidence of hating Reverend Al Sharpton finally move on with their lives?



It's a valid reason to hate Sharpton.

Some bells cannot be unrung.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...


 
You count the horrific murder of Nichole Simpson and that other guy as a *mistake* along the lines of Mel Gibson's drunken rant?

Seriously. No wonder our world is fucked up. You need to be locked up. With Marccattle.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 17, 2012)

If the police officer that Tawana Brawley claimed raped her and put racial things on her face would have also been black who here would claim that Sharpton would have entered into the picture?
He is a race pimp.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 17, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> I've forgiven Michael Richards a long time ago, I chalked it up as he was under pressure so it never really resonated w/me.
> OJ Simpson, I didn't believe he killed the lady...



Oh bullshit. Nicole was white so you don't care that he murdered her. You know damned well that he did, just like every other sentient being knows he murdered her.



> she had seedy connections, was a drug addict and probably owed the wrong people some serious money. I think OJ MAY have known more about it though.
> Ted Kennedy was running for President, which is more scrutiny and has a higher standard, also many political implications...so that's apples and oranges here.
> The test isn't so much what they did, but how they've responded and changed SINCE they did it.
> Interesting that you'd find a person that's defending the killer George Zimmerman, talking about never forgiving someone for a SINGLE act in their lives though.
> ...


----------



## Ariux (Apr 17, 2012)

FireFly said:


> It was less than a 15 minute walk from 7 Eleven to where Trayvon was staying. Why did it take him an hour to get back? He had to be doing something other than walking. He may have been casing homes. He also had over 6 minutes to go 800 feet to get into the house he was staying at after Zimmerman dialed 911. It should have only taken 1 or 2 minutes. Martin had to have circled back or hid & launched an ambush on Zimmerman.



This is pretty hard evidence, and it's all against the African.  Contrary to the claims of the state prosecutor, Zimmerman did not chase down Trayvon while he was trying to run home.  Not unless Tryavon was a one-legged gimp.  And, contrary to the claims of the state prosecutor, Trayvon didn't simple make a trip to 7-11 and back, not unless he has an IQ of a rock and got lost (granted, that one is plausible).


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ariux said:


> This is pretty hard evidence, and it's all against the African.  Contrary to the claims of the state prosecutor, Zimmerman did not chase down Trayvon while he was trying to run home.  Not unless Tryavon was a one-legged gimp.  And, contrary to the claims of the state prosecutor, Trayvon didn't simple make a trip to 7-11 and back, not unless he has an IQ of a rock and got lost (granted, that one is plausible).



You and Marc should get married.

You're the perfect couple.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty hard evidence, and it's all against the African.  Contrary to the claims of the state prosecutor, Zimmerman did not chase down Trayvon while he was trying to run home.  Not unless Tryavon was a one-legged gimp.  And, contrary to the claims of the state prosecutor, Trayvon didn't simple make a trip to 7-11 and back, not unless he has an IQ of a rock and got lost (granted, that one is plausible).
> ...



The brain of a liberal is horrible and horribly small.  You respond to evidence and reason with hate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ariux said:


> The brain of a liberal is horrible and horribly small.  You respond to evidence and reason with hate.



Nah, just pointing out that you and Marc are two sides of the same coin....


----------



## Vidi (Apr 17, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Ummm OJ Simpson was found NOT GUILTY by a jury of his peers. Are you saying YOU know better than the law of the land? That YOU have found him guilty in your own court?

So the BLACK guy who was found NOT GUILTY in fact IS guilty in your mind, but the guy who said he ACTUALLY shot someone, we cant try him in the court of public opinion?

I dont care which you choose but choose one and stick to it, flip flopping troll bitch.

You have now lost ALL moral high ground when talking about waiting for a trial for George Zimemrman. You may shut the fuck up now, racist.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > The brain of a liberal is horrible and horribly small.  You respond to evidence and reason with hate.
> ...



ariux and you are on the fringe of the coin.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Ummm OJ Simpson was found NOT GUILTY by a jury of his peers.



OJ was set free in an act of Jury Nullification,



> Are you saying YOU know better than the law of the land? That YOU have found him guilty in your own court?



He is guilty.

A verdict of "not guilty on the basis of the victims being white" holds no weight with me.



> So the BLACK guy who was found NOT GUILTY in fact IS guilty in your mind, but the guy who said he ACTUALLY shot someone, we cant try him in the court of public opinion?



The evidence proved OJ guilty, The facts, not that you care about such things.



> I dont care which you choose but choose one and stick to it, flip flopping troll bitch.
> 
> You have now lost ALL moral high ground when talking about waiting for a trial for George Zimemrman. You may shut the fuck up now, racist.



What I have seen of the facts make it look to me that it is likely that Zimmerman should be held on manslaughter.

Second degree murder is absurd and not supported by the evidence.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 17, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> ariux and you are on the fringe of the coin.



You try so hard to be relevant....

Yet fail so miserably.

Dummheit ist der Grund.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Ummm OJ Simpson was found NOT GUILTY by a jury of his peers.



OJ was found not guilty by a jury of shitbrained, black racists.  Blacks are incapable of delivering justice, that's why all their countries are 3rd-world countries.  They'd be naked and eating each other, if not for ongoing aid and technology from the white man.



> You have now lost ALL moral high ground when talking about waiting for a trial for George Zimemrman. You may shut the fuck up now, racist.



Zimmerman is innocent regardless of what a jury finds.  And, if shitbrained, black racists are kept off the jury, he'll be found not guilty.  He shouldn't never been charged, in the first place.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ariux and you are on the fringe of the coin.
> ...



mad props for using a correct german sentence.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 17, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> [
> mad props for using a correct german sentence.



My German is lousy, at least that's what my mother tells me. So it was purely luck.

I did consider using an obscure insult; Schabeviehzüchter

I never did really understand why it was an insult, but when we were really bad, out it came...

Germans are weird, none more so than my parents.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm OJ Simpson was found NOT GUILTY by a jury of his peers.
> ...



I agree with you on Zimmerman. At best, he could be found guilty of manslaughter. 2nd degree murder is not viable based on the evidence the public has seen.

HOWEVER...



> At 10 am on October 3, 1995, the jury returned a verdict of not guilty. It had arrived at the verdict by 3 pm the previous day, after only four hours of deliberation, but Judge Ito postponed the announcement
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O._J._Simpson_murder_case#Verdict


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...


Ok, and if they find Zimmerman not guilty by a jury of his peers or even by the law in some respect to the matter, I want you to remember these words, and your support of the law as you have used in your response to this poster. I want you to then go out and calm down the problems that may result from a not guilty verdict, because you are a law abding citizen, who believes in the justice system, just remember that ok.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Not guilty is not innocent. 
What the fuck is "the court of public opinion"?
So shooting someone automatically makes them guilty of murder in your fantasy land "court of public opinion"?
That is in your mind. 
Zimmerman by THE LAW, not your sophomorish "court of public opinion" is presumed innocent. You speak of the law with OJ Simpson but speak out of the other side of your mouth with Zimmerman convicting him in your mock "court of public opinion" instead of going BY THE STANDARD YOU STATED WITH SIMPSON which was the legal standard.
Rank double standard you have there Moe. You are the one that is biased and prejudiced.
You have just admitted it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Barry Sheck mucked up the Simpson case  with his bogus attacks on the DNA evidence being contaminated. Additionally, the bull shit "Mark Furhman is a racist" defense should have never been allowed by the Judge who was a moron. Fuhrman said ****** a few times so he planted all the evidence against Simpson such as the blood on the glove. 
Sure, right. 
But that is okay because Simpson is taking it up the ass as we speak in prison. 
What goes around comes around. The old Indian Karma. OJ will die in prison where his milk weak slaughtering ass belongs.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I've forgiven Michael Richards a long time ago, I chalked it up as he was under pressure so it never really resonated w/me.
> ...


Nicole was a drugged out coke and/or crack addict.
She was seedy person with seedy connections.
Everyone knows what happens when you hang around seedy people.
She was a victim of her lifestyle.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 17, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Ok, and if they find Zimmerman not guilty by a jury of his peers or even by the law in some respect to the matter, I want you to remember these words, and your support of the law as you have used in your response to this poster. I want you to then go out and calm down the problems that may result from a not guilty verdict, because you are a law abding citizen, who believes in the justice system, just remember that ok.



Yeah, like there's any chance the shithead racist lynch mob will accept a non-guilty verdict. They'll take verdict as more proof of society's racism against blacks.  And, the Martin Klan, no doubt, is already planning to try to put Zimmerman in prison on federal charges, pending a not-guilty verdict.  (This strikes me as unconstitutional for several reasons, but what's the Constitution worth these days?)


----------



## Ariux (Apr 17, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Nicole...
> She was a victim of her lifestyle.



Yeah, marrying an African.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm OJ Simpson was found NOT GUILTY by a jury of his peers.
> ...


Thank God the Constitution nor the LAW is controlled by the likes of you.

*SMH*


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 17, 2012)

Associated Press article said:
			
		

> Nicole Brown Simpson's final weeks were a tawdry mix of sexual experimentation and possible drug use -- and her new wild lifestyle drove O.J. Simpson to distraction, a family friend testified in a deposition.
> 
> Cora Fishman, a close friend of Simpson and his slain ex-wife, said she even warned Ms. Simpson about what she considered to be a decadent lifestyle, according to a transcript of her testimony obtained Monday by The Associated Press.
> 
> "At that time Nicole was leading, like, a dangerous life," Fishman said March 20 in testimony taken for wrongful death lawsuits filed against Simpson. "I mean, she was coming on to guys. She was, you know, doing these things with Faye (Resnick), and I was worried about her.


Gettysburg Times - Google News Archive Search

That woman was a dreg of society. It's no wonder she wound up the way she did. Poor O.J. had to explain to the children of this woman what happened to her. I hope they've managed to pull through it w/o much mental damage and anguish.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 17, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> That woman was a dreg of society. It's no wonder she wound up the way she did. Poor O.J. had to explain to the children of this woman what happened to her. I hope they've managed to pull through it w/o much mental damage and anguish.



Yet, it was OJ's blood they found at the crime scene.  Yet it was Nicole's and Goldman's blood they found in OJs Bronco (tested by multiple labs) and on his clothes.  Yet, it was OJ's glove that was found at the crime scene, which matched one they found on OJ's property.  Yet, it was OJ's limo driver and OJ's house guest that later refuted OJ's story that he was home at the time of the murders (because I know you pull it out of you ass that the police planted the blood evidence and the gloves, even though they thought at the time that OJ was out of the state.)

Don't you ever get tired of trying to fulfill the role of a stereotypical shithead African blinded by racism?


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 17, 2012)

Elton John recently penned a tribute song...

Heeee shallll beeee Traaaaayyy.... vonnnn.................


----------



## paperview (Apr 18, 2012)

They've released portions of Zimmerman's _other_ 911 calls.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEuC5GF_Lts]George Zimmerman&#39;s Other 911 Calls - YouTube[/ame]

Nyuck nyuck.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 18, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Associated Press article said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the differece between you and me is i will admit to resenting black society !! if anyone who is black has 99% has sympathy for OJ they are racist !!


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 18, 2012)

paperview said:


> They've released portions of Zimmerman's _other_ 911 calls.
> 
> George Zimmerman's Other 911 Calls - YouTube
> 
> Nyuck nyuck.


LOL!!! That's a good one.

Ring true too.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 18, 2012)

paperview said:


> They've released portions of Zimmerman's _other_ 911 calls.
> 
> George Zimmerman's Other 911 Calls - YouTube
> 
> Nyuck nyuck.



Wouldn't expect anything other than "portions" from the media.

The uninformed dumbmasses don't know any better.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 18, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



So now you are going to quote the Constitution?

You did not even know the presumption of innocence and trial by jury is the foundation of the legal system.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Thank God the Constitution nor the LAW is controlled by the likes of you.
> 
> *SMH*



Says the racist leader of the lynch mob.


----------

